# 2012 NBA Playoffs



## TheGreatGatsby

The playoff seeds are not yet set; but it's an interesting discussion to start now!

Just some thoughts off the top of my head:


The Spurs are the deepest team I've seen in a long time. I know that that doesn't necessarily mean a whole lot in terms of playoff rotations when teams are only using an 8 man rotation. But it does mean a couple things still. First, they've taken advantage of their depth to potentially get the one seed while playing key players limited minutes. Second, it means that injuries won't hurt them as much as the next team. It'd still be hard to see them winning it all though w/o The Big Three healthy.
--
Although the Heat have so much athleticism that they can somewhat defy the conventional wisdom of having strong bigs; I have to believe the odds are against them even with Stern pulling all his punches (inevitably). They can win the weaker East for sure though. So it would depend on who they match-up with from The West.
--
I think the Bulls are a bit hyped but I have been taking them more seriously in recent weeks and I do think they are the best team in the East. I do like that they gel as a team. They are fun to watch. But personally, I don't like Rose or Noah so I personally won't be rooting for them.
--
The Celtics are the third team from the East with a real shot. I'll lay it out on the table. I'm a C's fan so that's my bias. But ever since Doc inserted Avery Bradley into the starting line-up the defensive intensity has returned. They have all the types of pieces and experience needed. Their achilles heel is rebounding though.

I could see them beating the Heat or the Bulls; but both would probably be a stretch. So hopefully one of them gets upset from my C's fan P.O.V.

But the C's often play down to their competition. So before it even gets to that, they'll have their hands full with the freaking Hawks who suck. But still Boston will find a way to keep them in games.
--
I like watching the OKC Thunder come playoff time b/c they're exciting. But I have to agree with Shaq. They rely entirely too much on jump shooting. That could hurt them especially if they play a quick team with good perimeter defenders. The Grizzlies or Clippers come to mind.
--
Speaking of the Grizzlies and Clippers; I tend to think that neither of them will make it to the conference finals. They are fun to watch though.
--
I am disappointed that the 4 v 5 Clippers vs. Lakers match-up did not occur. That would have been epic. Kobe is so jealous of the new kids on the block lol.
--
The eight seed is not yet set in the West. This game between Phx and Utah looks like do or die. Phoenix is pretty weak. I think the Spurs will be rooting for them. Houston, who is also in the chase for the last seed is looking dysfunctional. So I think the Spurs would like them too. I think Utah is a sleeper. But I don't think Harris can outplay Parker so it still won't matter.


----------



## theHawk

The Spurs haven't been this good since probably the 2005 season.  Ever since Robert Horry and Bruce Bowen retired they never found anyone to replace them.  They finally got some guys to fill their shoes though this year in Kawhi Leonard and Stephen Jackson.
I think they can win the west this year, I just don't know if they can beat the Bulls or Miami this year.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

theHawk said:


> The Spurs haven't been this good since probably the 2005 season.  Ever since Robert Horry and Bruce Bowen retired they never found anyone to replace them.  They finally got some guys to fill their shoes though this year in Kawhi Leonard and Stephen Jackson.
> I think they can win the west this year, I just don't know if they can beat the Bulls or Miami this year.



Have you seen the Spurs scores lately? They've been consistently murdering teams by 20 plus points. Then they'll decide to rest players and lose a couple games and it takes their averages down.

Their ppg differential of +7.2 is 2nd best only behind the Heat's +7.9. And when you consider that the Spurs play in the much better West. But if they played starters more minutes they'd probably be up at the 10 to 11 positive differential that Jordan's best teams reached.

I do think that the Spurs are the best team in the league but I have to agree that they could lose to the Bulls and Heat. I think'd be an advantage to win playoff series quickly. If the Spurs had home court advantage and well rested going into a championship; I wouldn't pick against them. 

I think a key for them will be finding the right playoff rotation. I don't even know if Pop knows what'll work yet. 

I still say watch out for the C's. They'll have a hard time beating the Bulls; but if they make it to the conference finals vs. the Heat, I'd have to consider betting on them.

Also, Indy is a sleeper. They could present problems for the Heat in the second round.


----------



## ginscpy

It's not going to be the Oklahoma City Thunder.

They proved that blowinga lead against theLakers.

A soft immature team that wilts in the stretch.

Seattle Sonics crybabies are calling them "the favorites to win the NBA title in 2012."


----------



## ginscpy

TheGreatGatsby said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Spurs haven't been this good since probably the 2005 season.  Ever since Robert Horry and Bruce Bowen retired they never found anyone to replace them.  They finally got some guys to fill their shoes though this year in Kawhi Leonard and Stephen Jackson.
> I think they can win the west this year, I just don't know if they can beat the Bulls or Miami this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you seen the Spurs scores lately? They've been consistently murdering teams by 20 plus points. Then they'll decide to rest players and lose a couple games and it takes their averages down.
> 
> Their ppg differential of +7.2 is 2nd best only behind the Heat's +7.9. And when you consider that the Spurs play in the much better West. But if they played starters more minutes they'd probably be up at the 10 to 11 positive differential that Jordan's best teams reached.
> 
> I do think that the Spurs are the best team in the league but I have to agree that they could lose to the Bulls and Heat. I think'd be an advantage to win playoff series quickly. If the Spurs had home court advantage and well rested going into a championship; I wouldn't pick against them.
> 
> I think a key for them will be finding the right playoff rotation. I don't even know if Pop knows what'll work yet.
> 
> I still say watch out for the C's. They'll have a hard time beating the Bulls; but if they make it to the conference finals vs. the Heat, I'd have to consider betting on them.
> 
> Also, Indy is a sleeper. They could present problems for the Heat in the second round.
Click to expand...


I always thought that the Spurs were  an ANCIENT team - but I haven't followed the NBA that much.

Have they gotten younger and more athletic. ?

They rest players like Duncan in reg season games to get them rested.   (and take losses) 

WTF is that  - a first..................................


----------



## ginscpy

The Miami Heat of 2012 - James, Wade, Bosh - are a poor-mans 1960 LA Lakers with Wilt C. , Elgin Baylor, Jerry West - who always lost to inferior Boston Celtics teams.

The Heat sucks.


----------



## sealybobo

TheGreatGatsby said:


> The playoff seeds are not yet set; but it's an interesting discussion to start now!
> 
> Just some thoughts off the top of my head:
> 
> 
> The Spurs are the deepest team I've seen in a long time. I know that that doesn't necessarily mean a whole lot in terms of playoff rotations when teams are only using an 8 man rotation. But it does mean a couple things still. First, they've taken advantage of their depth to potentially get the one seed while playing key players limited minutes. Second, it means that injuries won't hurt them as much as the next team. It'd still be hard to see them winning it all though w/o The Big Three healthy.
> --
> Although the Heat have so much athleticism that they can somewhat defy the conventional wisdom of having strong bigs; I have to believe the odds are against them even with Stern pulling all his punches (inevitably). They can win the weaker East for sure though. So it would depend on who they match-up with from The West.
> --
> I think the Bulls are a bit hyped but I have been taking them more seriously in recent weeks and I do think they are the best team in the East. I do like that they gel as a team. They are fun to watch. But personally, I don't like Rose or Noah so I personally won't be rooting for them.
> --
> The Celtics are the third team from the East with a real shot. I'll lay it out on the table. I'm a C's fan so that's my bias. But ever since Doc inserted Avery Bradley into the starting line-up the defensive intensity has returned. They have all the types of pieces and experience needed. Their achilles heel is rebounding though.
> 
> I could see them beating the Heat or the Bulls; but both would probably be a stretch. So hopefully one of them gets upset from my C's fan P.O.V.
> 
> But the C's often play down to their competition. So before it even gets to that, they'll have their hands full with the freaking Hawks who suck. But still Boston will find a way to keep them in games.
> --
> I like watching the OKC Thunder come playoff time b/c they're exciting. But I have to agree with Shaq. They rely entirely too much on jump shooting. That could hurt them especially if they play a quick team with good perimeter defenders. The Grizzlies or Clippers come to mind.
> --
> Speaking of the Grizzlies and Clippers; I tend to think that neither of them will make it to the conference finals. They are fun to watch though.
> --
> I am disappointed that the 4 v 5 Clippers vs. Lakers match-up did not occur. That would have been epic. Kobe is so jealous of the new kids on the block lol.
> --
> The eight seed is not yet set in the West. This game between Phx and Utah looks like do or die. Phoenix is pretty weak. I think the Spurs will be rooting for them. Houston, who is also in the chase for the last seed is looking dysfunctional. So I think the Spurs would like them too. I think Utah is a sleeper. But I don't think Harris can outplay Parker so it still won't matter.



I think the Spurs are boring and hope it isn't them who wins it all this year.

Did you forget Dallas?  They may have a repeat in them but I doubt it.  Its tough to do.

The Lakers.  I was starting to think maybe them and then Meta World Piece of Shit punched that guy on Oklahoma and now I don't think so.  And Bynum is an asshole too.  Bad Karma on this team.  No championship, I hope.  But you never know with Kobe.  He is great.

I think it is amazing that the Heat are probably not going to win again this year.  I think it is a better story that Lebron still doesn't have a ring.  I'm sure Cleveland fans agree.

Boston?  Good but no way.  But man is Rondo the bomb or what?

NY?  I wish.  I don't know why I want them to be good.  NY is a big market and should be good.  Spike Lee vs. Jack Nicholson finals would be great!  Maybe next year when Lin is back.  

I want Oklahoma to win and picked them earlier this year but now I'm not so sure.  They are showing weaknessess all of the sudden.  But I LOVE Durant.  He's the best, not Lebron.  And of course I mean when Kobe retires.  Because he's still the best.

It would be cool if the Bulls won.  But I just don't see that happening.  They have to win one to win me over.  But they are a solid TEAM and they have Rip Hamilton now too.  Man what would Miami do if the Bulls beat them?  OMG.  I can't wait.


----------



## theHawk

ginscpy said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Spurs haven't been this good since probably the 2005 season.  Ever since Robert Horry and Bruce Bowen retired they never found anyone to replace them.  They finally got some guys to fill their shoes though this year in Kawhi Leonard and Stephen Jackson.
> I think they can win the west this year, I just don't know if they can beat the Bulls or Miami this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you seen the Spurs scores lately? They've been consistently murdering teams by 20 plus points. Then they'll decide to rest players and lose a couple games and it takes their averages down.
> 
> Their ppg differential of +7.2 is 2nd best only behind the Heat's +7.9. And when you consider that the Spurs play in the much better West. But if they played starters more minutes they'd probably be up at the 10 to 11 positive differential that Jordan's best teams reached.
> 
> I do think that the Spurs are the best team in the league but I have to agree that they could lose to the Bulls and Heat. I think'd be an advantage to win playoff series quickly. If the Spurs had home court advantage and well rested going into a championship; I wouldn't pick against them.
> 
> I think a key for them will be finding the right playoff rotation. I don't even know if Pop knows what'll work yet.
> 
> I still say watch out for the C's. They'll have a hard time beating the Bulls; but if they make it to the conference finals vs. the Heat, I'd have to consider betting on them.
> 
> Also, Indy is a sleeper. They could present problems for the Heat in the second round.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I always thought that the Spurs were  an ANCIENT team - but I haven't followed the NBA that much.
> 
> Have they gotten younger and more athletic. ?
> 
> They rest players like Duncan in reg season games to get them rested.   (and take losses)
> 
> WTF is that  - a first..................................
Click to expand...



Spurs are much younger and athletic now.  Oldest guy is Tim at 36.  

And by the way when they've rested their stars they still win usually.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

sealybobo said:


> I think the Spurs are boring and hope it isn't them who wins it all this year.
> 
> Did you forget Dallas?  They may have a repeat in them but I doubt it.  Its tough to do.
> 
> The Lakers.  I was starting to think maybe them and then Meta World Piece of Shit punched that guy on Oklahoma and now I don't think so.  And Bynum is an asshole too.  Bad Karma on this team.  No championship, I hope.  But you never know with Kobe.  He is great.
> 
> I think it is amazing that the Heat are probably not going to win again this year.  I think it is a better story that Lebron still doesn't have a ring.  I'm sure Cleveland fans agree.
> 
> Boston?  Good but no way.  But man is Rondo the bomb or what?
> 
> NY?  I wish.  I don't know why I want them to be good.  NY is a big market and should be good.  Spike Lee vs. Jack Nicholson finals would be great!  Maybe next year when Lin is back.
> 
> I want Oklahoma to win and picked them earlier this year but now I'm not so sure.  They are showing weaknessess all of the sudden.  But I LOVE Durant.  He's the best, not Lebron.  And of course I mean when Kobe retires.  Because he's still the best.
> 
> It would be cool if the Bulls won.  But I just don't see that happening.  They have to win one to win me over.  But they are a solid TEAM and they have Rip Hamilton now too.  Man what would Miami do if the Bulls beat them?  OMG.  I can't wait.



-- I'm sure people can say baseball's boring if it's not the Yankees and Dodgers or Red Sox and Mets in the World Series. I don't really like those arguments, but I understand them.

Just like a baseball enthusiast just prefers to see quality baseball irregardless of the teams; that's how I feel about the Spurs. Give me the 86 Celts to any Jordan team any day. I like the teams that gel perfectly and have all the pieces. It's a thing of beauty.

-- Dallas would have a great shot at back to back had Mark Cuban not got cheap and resigned Tyson Chandler. It was stupid. He was the defensive anchor. Not signing him made about as much sense as it would to not keep Dirk for his offense.

-- The Lakers can beat anyone but they're not a great team. They'll be done in one of the first two rounds most likely. 

-- I love Lebron's skill set. But I don't like his attitude. I don't like that the league panders to him. I'd be happy to see him lose despite my appreciation for his athletic abilities. 

All season long, I've watched him drive and offensive foul by plowing his shoulder into players. The refs let him do it and its a disservice to him b/c he doesn't think he has to work on his mid range game. That type of stuff can hurt him come playoff time.

-- Boston has the best record since the all-star break I believe. They're playing at a championship level and it's b/c Avery Bradley is a lockdown defender and solid scorer at SG. Ray Allen moved to the bench. They have what it takes. Rondo and Bradley will have to do heavy lifting and Pierce and KG will need to be vintage down the stretch of games though.

-- NY would be more interesting if they had Lin. Basically, the Howardless Magic are the only playoff team that sucks more than they do though. I'll be happy if they get a quick hook. Then again, I'd be happy if they beat the Heat.

-- Like I said, I'm not a Bulls fan but watch them. They're like the Spurs of the East. They play together on both ends of the court and they have the pieces. Their lack of low post game would hurt them if they were in the west; but since they're in the east they can get away with it.


----------



## Rocko

The Knicks can do it, if they get healthy!


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Rocko said:


> The Knicks can do it, if they get healthy!



You're dreaming.


----------



## sealybobo

TheGreatGatsby said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think the Spurs are boring and hope it isn't them who wins it all this year.
> 
> Did you forget Dallas?  They may have a repeat in them but I doubt it.  Its tough to do.
> 
> The Lakers.  I was starting to think maybe them and then Meta World Piece of Shit punched that guy on Oklahoma and now I don't think so.  And Bynum is an asshole too.  Bad Karma on this team.  No championship, I hope.  But you never know with Kobe.  He is great.
> 
> I think it is amazing that the Heat are probably not going to win again this year.  I think it is a better story that Lebron still doesn't have a ring.  I'm sure Cleveland fans agree.
> 
> Boston?  Good but no way.  But man is Rondo the bomb or what?
> 
> NY?  I wish.  I don't know why I want them to be good.  NY is a big market and should be good.  Spike Lee vs. Jack Nicholson finals would be great!  Maybe next year when Lin is back.
> 
> I want Oklahoma to win and picked them earlier this year but now I'm not so sure.  They are showing weaknessess all of the sudden.  But I LOVE Durant.  He's the best, not Lebron.  And of course I mean when Kobe retires.  Because he's still the best.
> 
> It would be cool if the Bulls won.  But I just don't see that happening.  They have to win one to win me over.  But they are a solid TEAM and they have Rip Hamilton now too.  Man what would Miami do if the Bulls beat them?  OMG.  I can't wait.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -- I'm sure people can say baseball's boring if it's not the Yankees and Dodgers or Red Sox and Mets in the World Series. I don't really like those arguments, but I understand them.
> 
> Just like a baseball enthusiast just prefers to see quality baseball irregardless of the teams; that's how I feel about the Spurs. Give me the 86 Celts to any Jordan team any day. I like the teams that gel perfectly and have all the pieces. It's a thing of beauty.
> 
> -- Dallas would have a great shot at back to back had Mark Cuban not got cheap and resigned Tyson Chandler. It was stupid. He was the defensive anchor. Not signing him made about as much sense as it would to not keep Dirk for his offense.
> 
> -- The Lakers can beat anyone but they're not a great team. They'll be done in one of the first two rounds most likely.
> 
> -- I love Lebron's skill set. But I don't like his attitude. I don't like that the league panders to him. I'd be happy to see him lose despite my appreciation for his athletic abilities.
> 
> All season long, I've watched him drive and offensive foul by plowing his shoulder into players. The refs let him do it and its a disservice to him b/c he doesn't think he has to work on his mid range game. That type of stuff can hurt him come playoff time.
> 
> -- Boston has the best record since the all-star break I believe. They're playing at a championship level and it's b/c Avery Bradley is a lockdown defender and solid scorer at SG. Ray Allen moved to the bench. They have what it takes. Rondo and Bradley will have to do heavy lifting and Pierce and KG will need to be vintage down the stretch of games though.
> 
> -- NY would be more interesting if they had Lin. Basically, the Howardless Magic are the only playoff team that sucks more than they do though. I'll be happy if they get a quick hook. Then again, I'd be happy if they beat the Heat.
> 
> -- Like I said, I'm not a Bulls fan but watch them. They're like the Spurs of the East. They play together on both ends of the court and they have the pieces. Their lack of low post game would hurt them if they were in the west; but since they're in the east they can get away with it.
Click to expand...


Unless the Spurs are playing another interesting team I like, I don't watch them.  I can't get over 2005 game 7.  I'm a Piston fan.

And didn't Lamar Odom screw Dallas too this year?  Instead of being a man, he's home sick for LA?  The Kardashians got to him.  

You say Cuban got rid of Chandler.  i say Boston made a mistake when they got rid of Perkins.  Now he might help Durant win a ring.  

Indiana gets Orlando.  I say Indiana wins.

First round winners in the East will be Heat, Indiana, Chicago and Boston.  

West looks like Spurs, Lakers, Oklahoma & Dallas???  Are any of them playing each other in the first round though?  I don't know the matchups.


----------



## sealybobo

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Knicks can do it, if they get healthy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're dreaming.
Click to expand...


Who are they playing in the first round?  They could upset Boston, Heat....probably not the Bulls.  

Is Derrick Rose 100%?  Bad foot?


----------



## sealybobo

Bobcats finish with the worst record in NBA History.  How come MJ and Isaih Thomas were such good players but they can't manage?  

Playoffs are finally here.  

Will Atlanta beat Boston?  No.  

Chicago vs. Philly  Da Bulls.  

Miami vs. NY?  Would love to see NY upset them in the first round.  Lets see if Lebron chokes in the 4th this year.  

Will Indiana beat Orlando?  Yes


----------



## sealybobo

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Knicks can do it, if they get healthy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're dreaming.
Click to expand...


Last time NY won in the playoffs was 2001 in Toronto.  They've been bounced in the first round the last three years.  Gosh I hope they can beat the Heat.


----------



## sealybobo

Rocko said:


> The Knicks can do it, if they get healthy!



They are saying Wade will have his hands full with Shumpert, Amari has to dominate Bosh and Lebron won't let Carmelo score 30 points.


----------



## sealybobo

Boston is 4 seed but the Hawks have a better record so they have home court advantage??? Huh?


----------



## sealybobo

jazz spurs?  Spurs win
Mavs Thunder?  Thunder win
Clippers and Grizzlies?  Grizzlies
Lakers vs Denver.  No brainer, Lakers

Charles Barkley just predicted Denver upsets the Lakers!


----------



## Rocko

sealybobo said:


> jazz spurs?  Spurs win
> Mavs Thunder?  Thunder win
> Clippers and Grizzlies?  Grizzlies
> Lakers vs Denver.  No brainer, Lakers
> 
> Charles Barkley just predicted Denver upsets the Lakers!



Barkley is so dumb.


----------



## Article 15

IF the Celtics make it out of the first round they will get waxed by the Bulls.


----------



## High_Gravity

I am worried about my Celtics, I have a bad feeling about the Atlanta match up for some reason, if my Celtics don't win I just don't want LA or Miami to win, I hate those teams.


----------



## High_Gravity

Article 15 said:


> IF the Celtics make it out of the first round they will get waxed by the Bulls.



Thats probably what will happen unfortunately. Even with Derrick Rose out they have whupped our ass this year.


----------



## High_Gravity

sealybobo said:


> jazz spurs?  Spurs win
> Mavs Thunder?  Thunder win
> Clippers and Grizzlies?  Grizzlies
> Lakers vs Denver.  No brainer, Lakers
> 
> Charles Barkley just predicted Denver upsets the Lakers!



I hope Barkley is right, fuck LA.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Knicks can do it, if they get healthy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're dreaming.
Click to expand...


I would love to see the Knicks upset the Heat in the first round.


----------



## High_Gravity

sealybobo said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think the Spurs are boring and hope it isn't them who wins it all this year.
> 
> Did you forget Dallas?  They may have a repeat in them but I doubt it.  Its tough to do.
> 
> The Lakers.  I was starting to think maybe them and then Meta World Piece of Shit punched that guy on Oklahoma and now I don't think so.  And Bynum is an asshole too.  Bad Karma on this team.  No championship, I hope.  But you never know with Kobe.  He is great.
> 
> I think it is amazing that the Heat are probably not going to win again this year.  I think it is a better story that Lebron still doesn't have a ring.  I'm sure Cleveland fans agree.
> 
> Boston?  Good but no way.  But man is Rondo the bomb or what?
> 
> NY?  I wish.  I don't know why I want them to be good.  NY is a big market and should be good.  Spike Lee vs. Jack Nicholson finals would be great!  Maybe next year when Lin is back.
> 
> I want Oklahoma to win and picked them earlier this year but now I'm not so sure.  They are showing weaknessess all of the sudden.  But I LOVE Durant.  He's the best, not Lebron.  And of course I mean when Kobe retires.  Because he's still the best.
> 
> It would be cool if the Bulls won.  But I just don't see that happening.  They have to win one to win me over.  But they are a solid TEAM and they have Rip Hamilton now too.  Man what would Miami do if the Bulls beat them?  OMG.  I can't wait.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -- I'm sure people can say baseball's boring if it's not the Yankees and Dodgers or Red Sox and Mets in the World Series. I don't really like those arguments, but I understand them.
> 
> Just like a baseball enthusiast just prefers to see quality baseball irregardless of the teams; that's how I feel about the Spurs. Give me the 86 Celts to any Jordan team any day. I like the teams that gel perfectly and have all the pieces. It's a thing of beauty.
> 
> -- Dallas would have a great shot at back to back had Mark Cuban not got cheap and resigned Tyson Chandler. It was stupid. He was the defensive anchor. Not signing him made about as much sense as it would to not keep Dirk for his offense.
> 
> -- The Lakers can beat anyone but they're not a great team. They'll be done in one of the first two rounds most likely.
> 
> -- I love Lebron's skill set. But I don't like his attitude. I don't like that the league panders to him. I'd be happy to see him lose despite my appreciation for his athletic abilities.
> 
> All season long, I've watched him drive and offensive foul by plowing his shoulder into players. The refs let him do it and its a disservice to him b/c he doesn't think he has to work on his mid range game. That type of stuff can hurt him come playoff time.
> 
> -- Boston has the best record since the all-star break I believe. They're playing at a championship level and it's b/c Avery Bradley is a lockdown defender and solid scorer at SG. Ray Allen moved to the bench. They have what it takes. Rondo and Bradley will have to do heavy lifting and Pierce and KG will need to be vintage down the stretch of games though.
> 
> -- NY would be more interesting if they had Lin. Basically, the Howardless Magic are the only playoff team that sucks more than they do though. I'll be happy if they get a quick hook. Then again, I'd be happy if they beat the Heat.
> 
> -- Like I said, I'm not a Bulls fan but watch them. They're like the Spurs of the East. They play together on both ends of the court and they have the pieces. Their lack of low post game would hurt them if they were in the west; but since they're in the east they can get away with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unless the Spurs are playing another interesting team I like, I don't watch them.  I can't get over 2005 game 7.  I'm a Piston fan.
> 
> And didn't Lamar Odom screw Dallas too this year?  Instead of being a man, he's home sick for LA?  The Kardashians got to him.
> 
> You say Cuban got rid of Chandler. * i say Boston made a mistake when they got rid of Perkins.  Now he might help Durant win a ring.*
> 
> Indiana gets Orlando.  I say Indiana wins.
> 
> First round winners in the East will be Heat, Indiana, Chicago and Boston.
> 
> West looks like Spurs, Lakers, Oklahoma & Dallas???  Are any of them playing each other in the first round though?  I don't know the matchups.
Click to expand...


You are spot on about that, giving up Perkins was a huge mistake.


----------



## Article 15

High_Gravity said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Knicks can do it, if they get healthy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're dreaming.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would love to see the Knicks upset the Heat in the first round.
Click to expand...


You and everyone other than the handful of real Heat fans in the world.


----------



## Article 15

Memphis was strong last year WITHOUT Rudy Gay.  

Don't sleep on that team.


----------



## High_Gravity

Article 15 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're dreaming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would love to see the Knicks upset the Heat in the first round.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You and everyone other than the handful of real Heat fans in the world.
Click to expand...


They have the manpower to do it, New York has Tyson Chandler a legit 7 foot center who plays D, Miami has nobody like that, Amare when healthy is better than Bosh, New York has Shumpert, Toney Douglas and Landry Fields to guard Wade and if Melo goes off in the playoffs, they have a real chance, New Yorks bench is better than Miamis also.


----------



## High_Gravity

Article 15 said:


> Memphis was strong last year WITHOUT Rudy Gay.
> 
> Don't sleep on that team.



Memphis is going to make life a living hell in the Western conference, they would have been a top 3 seed if Randolph wasn't hurt this year.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Memphis was strong last year WITHOUT Rudy Gay.
> 
> Don't sleep on that team.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Memphis is going to make life a living hell in the Western conference, they would have been a top 3 seed if Randolph wasn't hurt this year.
Click to expand...


I think you over value Randolph. Until last year, like Boozer, people questioned if he even made his team better. Often power forwards with attitude problems that shoot a lot of twenty footers can have that effect on their teams.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Memphis was strong last year WITHOUT Rudy Gay.
> 
> Don't sleep on that team.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Memphis is going to make life a living hell in the Western conference, they would have been a top 3 seed if Randolph wasn't hurt this year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think you over value Randolph. Until last year, like Boozer, people questioned if he even made his team better. Often power forwards with attitude problems that shoot a lot of twenty footers can have that effect on their teams.
Click to expand...


Randolph absolutely destroyed Tim Duncan and the Spurs other big men, they wouldn't have been able to upset San Antonio without him. The truth of the matter is reliable big men are in short supply in the NBA and Memphis has 2 of them, Randolph and Marc Gasol, I am a Celtics fan and I would die to have Marc Gasol.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Memphis is going to make life a living hell in the Western conference, they would have been a top 3 seed if Randolph wasn't hurt this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you over value Randolph. Until last year, like Boozer, people questioned if he even made his team better. Often power forwards with attitude problems that shoot a lot of twenty footers can have that effect on their teams.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Randolph absolutely destroyed Tim Duncan and the Spurs other big men, they wouldn't have been able to upset San Antonio without him. The truth of the matter is reliable big men are in short supply in the NBA and Memphis has 2 of them, Randolph and Marc Gasol, I am a Celtics fan and I would die to have Marc Gasol.
Click to expand...


He had a good series. But even him outplaying Duncan was not why they lost. The Spurs aren't depending on him to be the man any more. Ginobili was not fully recovered from his injury yet.

And back in the day, it was all about the big men. But Stern decided that he would call anything and everything a foul and it became more about wings and guards than it naturally should be. Watch the 1981 ECF Game 7 (before Stern) and you'll see the best most grueling game ever. It was on yt. It got pulled. It'll be back on eventually.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you over value Randolph. Until last year, like Boozer, people questioned if he even made his team better. Often power forwards with attitude problems that shoot a lot of twenty footers can have that effect on their teams.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Randolph absolutely destroyed Tim Duncan and the Spurs other big men, they wouldn't have been able to upset San Antonio without him. The truth of the matter is reliable big men are in short supply in the NBA and Memphis has 2 of them, Randolph and Marc Gasol, I am a Celtics fan and I would die to have Marc Gasol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He had a good series. But even him outplaying Duncan was not why they lost. The Spurs aren't depending on him to be the man any more. Ginobili was not fully recovered from his injury yet.
> 
> And back in the day, it was all about the big men. But Stern decided that he would call anything and everything a foul and it became more about wings and guards than it naturally should be. Watch the 1981 ECF Game 7 (before Stern) and you'll see the best most grueling game ever. It was on yt. It got pulled. It'll be back on eventually.
Click to expand...


The Gasol/Randolph combo is good enough to give any team problems though, the Lakers and Clippers were panicing trying to win every game they could to avoid facing them. I do believe you about Stern though, he is a corrupt stooge.


----------



## sealybobo

High_Gravity said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> IF the Celtics make it out of the first round they will get waxed by the Bulls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats probably what will happen unfortunately. Even with Derrick Rose out they have whupped our ass this year.
Click to expand...


This is the thing that excites me.  Will Chicago, Oklahoma, Knicks, Grizzleys, Utah, Clippers, Atlanta, finally win a championship or will it once again go to  

Duncan, Kobe, Wade, Garnett or Dirk again?

I would like to see Durant win a ring.  But even he has to prove himself before I consider him one of the greats.  LeBron, we are all still waiting.  You want to be another Patrick Ewing, Karl Malone or Charles Barkley?


----------



## sealybobo

Article 15 said:


> Memphis was strong last year WITHOUT Rudy Gay.
> 
> Don't sleep on that team.



Until a day or two ago, I hadn't seen one Memphis game all year.  TNT and ESPN totally ignored that team this year.  I didn't even know they were in the playoffs.  They were good last year before Rudy Gay, right?  I can't wait to watch them and see.  

Pistons are out of it so I don't care as long as Kobe, Duncan and LeBron don't win.


----------



## sealybobo

High_Gravity said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Randolph absolutely destroyed Tim Duncan and the Spurs other big men, they wouldn't have been able to upset San Antonio without him. The truth of the matter is reliable big men are in short supply in the NBA and Memphis has 2 of them, Randolph and Marc Gasol, I am a Celtics fan and I would die to have Marc Gasol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He had a good series. But even him outplaying Duncan was not why they lost. The Spurs aren't depending on him to be the man any more. Ginobili was not fully recovered from his injury yet.
> 
> And back in the day, it was all about the big men. But Stern decided that he would call anything and everything a foul and it became more about wings and guards than it naturally should be. Watch the 1981 ECF Game 7 (before Stern) and you'll see the best most grueling game ever. It was on yt. It got pulled. It'll be back on eventually.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Gasol/Randolph combo is good enough to give any team problems though, the Lakers and Clippers were panicing trying to win every game they could to avoid facing them. I do believe you about Stern though, he is a corrupt stooge.
Click to expand...


Depends on which Randolph shows up.


----------



## sealybobo

High_Gravity said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would love to see the Knicks upset the Heat in the first round.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You and everyone other than the handful of real Heat fans in the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They have the manpower to do it, New York has Tyson Chandler a legit 7 foot center who plays D, Miami has nobody like that, Amare when healthy is better than Bosh, New York has Shumpert, Toney Douglas and Landry Fields to guard Wade and if Melo goes off in the playoffs, they have a real chance, New Yorks bench is better than Miamis also.
Click to expand...


It would have been Linteresting if Jeremy Lin was healthy.


----------



## GHook93

*West:*
Spurs are going to be the surprise upset and lose in the second round. I think OK will come out of the West.

1st:
SA over UT
OK over Dallas
LAL over Denver
LAC over Mempise

2nd
LAC over SA
OK over LAL

WCF:
OK over LAC

*East:*
Bulls are getting no respect, but they have the best record without their best player for much of the season not to mention Deng and Hamilton were out for stretches also. But I would be dishonest to say they are going to beat Miami.

1st:
Chicago over Phil
Miami over NY
Indiana over Orl
Boston over Atl

2nd
Chicago over Bos
Miami over IN

ECF: 
Miami over Chicago


NBA Champs:
OK over Miami!


----------



## High_Gravity

sealybobo said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You and everyone other than the handful of real Heat fans in the world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have the manpower to do it, New York has Tyson Chandler a legit 7 foot center who plays D, Miami has nobody like that, Amare when healthy is better than Bosh, New York has Shumpert, Toney Douglas and Landry Fields to guard Wade and if Melo goes off in the playoffs, they have a real chance, New Yorks bench is better than Miamis also.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It would have been Linteresting if Jeremy Lin was healthy.
Click to expand...


Man I wish, Lin is better than any PG on the Heat.


----------



## High_Gravity

sealybobo said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Memphis was strong last year WITHOUT Rudy Gay.
> 
> Don't sleep on that team.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Until a day or two ago, I hadn't seen one Memphis game all year.  TNT and ESPN totally ignored that team this year.  I didn't even know they were in the playoffs.  They were good last year before Rudy Gay, right?  I can't wait to watch them and see.
> 
> Pistons are out of it so I don't care as long as Kobe, Duncan and LeBron don't win.
Click to expand...


Rudy Gay was in Memphis last year but he was injured during playoff time.


----------



## sealybobo

TheGreatGatsby said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you over value Randolph. Until last year, like Boozer, people questioned if he even made his team better. Often power forwards with attitude problems that shoot a lot of twenty footers can have that effect on their teams.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Randolph absolutely destroyed Tim Duncan and the Spurs other big men, they wouldn't have been able to upset San Antonio without him. The truth of the matter is reliable big men are in short supply in the NBA and Memphis has 2 of them, Randolph and Marc Gasol, I am a Celtics fan and I would die to have Marc Gasol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He had a good series. But even him outplaying Duncan was not why they lost. The Spurs aren't depending on him to be the man any more. Ginobili was not fully recovered from his injury yet.
> 
> And back in the day, it was all about the big men. But Stern decided that he would call anything and everything a foul and it became more about wings and guards than it naturally should be. Watch the 1981 ECF Game 7 (before Stern) and you'll see the best most grueling game ever. It was on yt. It got pulled. It'll be back on eventually.
Click to expand...


Tim Duncan helped David Robinson win a championship before he retired.  I believe the Spurs are trying to give Tim one more before he goes.  

I would have bet my left nut that Tim Duncan would not have won 4 championships in his career, and here he is going for 5?  

Makes me so mad.  Especially the 4th one they won in 2004 against Detroit.  That would have given Detroit Back to Back Championships.  That would have made them a Dynasty.  Instead the Spurs are a Dynasty.  The Tim Duncan era.  He's boring but great.  Gotta give him props.  4 rings?


----------



## High_Gravity

sealybobo said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Randolph absolutely destroyed Tim Duncan and the Spurs other big men, they wouldn't have been able to upset San Antonio without him. The truth of the matter is reliable big men are in short supply in the NBA and Memphis has 2 of them, Randolph and Marc Gasol, I am a Celtics fan and I would die to have Marc Gasol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He had a good series. But even him outplaying Duncan was not why they lost. The Spurs aren't depending on him to be the man any more. Ginobili was not fully recovered from his injury yet.
> 
> And back in the day, it was all about the big men. But Stern decided that he would call anything and everything a foul and it became more about wings and guards than it naturally should be. Watch the 1981 ECF Game 7 (before Stern) and you'll see the best most grueling game ever. It was on yt. It got pulled. It'll be back on eventually.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tim Duncan helped David Robinson win a championship before he retired.  I believe the Spurs are trying to give Tim one more before he goes.
> 
> I would have bet my left nut that Tim Duncan would not have won 4 championships in his career, and here he is going for 5?
> 
> Makes me so mad.  Especially the 4th one they won in 2004 against Detroit.  That would have given Detroit Back to Back Championships.  That would have made them a Dynasty.  Instead the Spurs are a Dynasty.  The Tim Duncan era.  He's boring but great.  Gotta give him props.  4 rings?
Click to expand...


Actually that was 2005 against Detroit.


----------



## sealybobo

GHook93 said:


> *West:*
> Spurs are going to be the surprise upset and lose in the second round. I think OK will come out of the West.
> 
> 1st:
> SA over UT
> OK over Dallas
> LAL over Denver
> LAC over Mempise
> 
> 2nd
> LAC over SA
> OK over LAL
> 
> WCF:
> OK over LAC
> 
> *East:*
> Bulls are getting no respect, but they have the best record without their best player for much of the season not to mention Deng and Hamilton were out for stretches also. But I would be dishonest to say they are going to beat Miami.
> 
> 1st:
> Chicago over Phil
> Miami over NY
> Indiana over Orl
> Boston over Atl
> 
> 2nd
> Chicago over Bos
> Miami over IN
> 
> ECF:
> Miami over Chicago
> 
> 
> NBA Champs:
> OK over Miami!



Hope you are right about OK winning it all.

Hope you are wrong about the Bulls beating the Heat.

Can't believe you have the Clippers doing so well.  I don't think they are ready yet.  And then don't they usually break up at that point because the owner is too cheap to resign the stars?


----------



## High_Gravity

sealybobo said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *West:*
> Spurs are going to be the surprise upset and lose in the second round. I think OK will come out of the West.
> 
> 1st:
> SA over UT
> OK over Dallas
> LAL over Denver
> LAC over Mempise
> 
> 2nd
> LAC over SA
> OK over LAL
> 
> WCF:
> OK over LAC
> 
> *East:*
> Bulls are getting no respect, but they have the best record without their best player for much of the season not to mention Deng and Hamilton were out for stretches also. But I would be dishonest to say they are going to beat Miami.
> 
> 1st:
> Chicago over Phil
> Miami over NY
> Indiana over Orl
> Boston over Atl
> 
> 2nd
> Chicago over Bos
> Miami over IN
> 
> ECF:
> Miami over Chicago
> 
> 
> NBA Champs:
> OK over Miami!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you are right about OK winning it all.
> 
> Hope you are wrong about the Bulls beating the Heat.
> 
> Can't believe you have the Clippers doing so well.  I don't think they are ready yet.  And then don't they usually break up at that point because the owner is too cheap to resign the stars?
Click to expand...


The Clippers are losing to Memphis in the first round.


----------



## sealybobo

High_Gravity said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> He had a good series. But even him outplaying Duncan was not why they lost. The Spurs aren't depending on him to be the man any more. Ginobili was not fully recovered from his injury yet.
> 
> And back in the day, it was all about the big men. But Stern decided that he would call anything and everything a foul and it became more about wings and guards than it naturally should be. Watch the 1981 ECF Game 7 (before Stern) and you'll see the best most grueling game ever. It was on yt. It got pulled. It'll be back on eventually.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tim Duncan helped David Robinson win a championship before he retired.  I believe the Spurs are trying to give Tim one more before he goes.
> 
> I would have bet my left nut that Tim Duncan would not have won 4 championships in his career, and here he is going for 5?
> 
> Makes me so mad.  Especially the 4th one they won in 2004 against Detroit.  That would have given Detroit Back to Back Championships.  That would have made them a Dynasty.  Instead the Spurs are a Dynasty.  The Tim Duncan era.  He's boring but great.  Gotta give him props.  4 rings?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually that was 2005 against Detroit.
Click to expand...


That's what I meant.  We would have won too if Larry Brown didn't decide to announce before the playoffs that he was going to be retiring.  Fucking traitor.  Plus the championship went to Rasheed Wallace's head.  One reason it is very hard to win back to back.  You lose the eye of the tiger.

Oh, and watch the games again in 2005 and you will see Chauncey no doubt threw games.  You think that referee they caught was the only one cheating?  Not even close.  Chauncey Billups threw the championship in 2005.  He lost the ball when no one even touched him.  He travelled for no reason.  He turned the ball over for no reason.  He threw up airballs.  He fouled foolishly.  He charged and it was sooo obvious, if you were looking for it.  Mr. Big shot all of the sudden became a clumbsy clown.


----------



## sealybobo

High_Gravity said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *West:*
> Spurs are going to be the surprise upset and lose in the second round. I think OK will come out of the West.
> 
> 1st:
> SA over UT
> OK over Dallas
> LAL over Denver
> LAC over Mempise
> 
> 2nd
> LAC over SA
> OK over LAL
> 
> WCF:
> OK over LAC
> 
> *East:*
> Bulls are getting no respect, but they have the best record without their best player for much of the season not to mention Deng and Hamilton were out for stretches also. But I would be dishonest to say they are going to beat Miami.
> 
> 1st:
> Chicago over Phil
> Miami over NY
> Indiana over Orl
> Boston over Atl
> 
> 2nd
> Chicago over Bos
> Miami over IN
> 
> ECF:
> Miami over Chicago
> 
> 
> NBA Champs:
> OK over Miami!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you are right about OK winning it all.
> 
> Hope you are wrong about the Bulls beating the Heat.
> 
> Can't believe you have the Clippers doing so well.  I don't think they are ready yet.  And then don't they usually break up at that point because the owner is too cheap to resign the stars?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Clippers are losing to Memphis in the first round.
Click to expand...


I agree.


----------



## Defiant1

The top seeds will be:

Philadelphia Black Mafia
Weather Underground
8 Trey Crips
The Council
Mickey Cobras
Sex Money Murda
Four corner Hustlers
Black Disciples

8 Trey Crips vs. Sex Money Murda in the finals.


----------



## High_Gravity

Defiant1 said:


> The top seeds will be:
> 
> Philadelphia Black Mafia
> Weather Underground
> 8 Trey Crips
> The Council
> Mickey Cobras
> Sex Money Murda
> Four corner Hustlers
> Black Disciples
> 
> 8 Trey Crips vs. Sex Money Murda in the finals.



What sport do these teams play?


----------



## Defiant1

High_Gravity said:


> Defiant1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The top seeds will be:
> 
> Philadelphia Black Mafia
> Weather Underground
> 8 Trey Crips
> The Council
> Mickey Cobras
> Sex Money Murda
> Four corner Hustlers
> Black Disciples
> 
> 8 Trey Crips vs. Sex Money Murda in the finals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What sport do these teams play?
Click to expand...

 
The NBA is basketball, right?   I don't watch it but I'm sure I heard that.
Maybe when I used to listen to Imus.
Something about thugs in shorts.


----------



## High_Gravity

Defiant1 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Defiant1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The top seeds will be:
> 
> Philadelphia Black Mafia
> Weather Underground
> 8 Trey Crips
> The Council
> Mickey Cobras
> Sex Money Murda
> Four corner Hustlers
> Black Disciples
> 
> 8 Trey Crips vs. Sex Money Murda in the finals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What sport do these teams play?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The NBA is basketball, right?   I don't watch it but I'm sure I heard that.
> Maybe when I used to listen to Imus.
> Something about thugs in shorts.
Click to expand...


Whatever you don't know what the fuck you are talking about and your post reeks of ignorant racist fucktardery.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

GHook93 said:


> *West:*
> Spurs are going to be the surprise upset and lose in the second round. I think OK will come out of the West.
> 
> 1st:
> SA over UT
> OK over Dallas
> LAL over Denver
> LAC over Mempise
> 
> 2nd
> LAC over SA
> OK over LAL
> 
> WCF:
> OK over LAC
> 
> *East:*
> Bulls are getting no respect, but they have the best record without their best player for much of the season not to mention Deng and Hamilton were out for stretches also. But I would be dishonest to say they are going to beat Miami.
> 
> 1st:
> Chicago over Phil
> Miami over NY
> Indiana over Orl
> Boston over Atl
> 
> 2nd
> Chicago over Bos
> Miami over IN
> 
> ECF:
> Miami over Chicago
> 
> 
> NBA Champs:
> OK over Miami!



*1st*

SA beats UT -- Possibly a sweep
OK beats Dallas -- Fun rematch, but a Dal/LAL 1st round rematch would have been more fun
Denver beats LAL -- I could be wrong; but I just don't think the Lakers are that good. Perhaps Denver's inexperience and lack of a go to player down the stretch will hurt them. But their depth and cohesion is a big plus.
Memphis beats Clippers - Chris Paul could dominate at PG and put the Clips over the edge. But the Griz have about every other advantage. I would have love to have seen a LAL/LAC four vs five match-up but oh well.

*2nd*

SA beats Memphis -- SA beats Memphis in 5. The Spurs are deeper and healthier and don't expect a rematch to resemble last year.
OKC beats Denver - Their chances will be even better if they play the Lakers.

*WCF*

SA beats OKC -- Defense, interior game and depth beats outside shooting. And the Spurs have young players who can minimize OKC's athleticism and speed.

*1st*

Chicago beats Philadelphia - Easy pick
Miami beats NY - I'll be rooting for the upset though. That'd be classic.
Indiana beats Orlando - Easiest pick of all. I expect to see a sweep.
Boston beats Atlanta - I heard Horford is out. That's too much of a blow. The Hawks just don't have reliable players to win a series like this.

*2nd*

Boston beats Chicago - Don't buy the Rose hype. These same Celts beat his Bulls a couple years ago. The Bulls are better though. Either team could win in a 6 or 7 game series.
Miami beats Indiana - Despite the talk; Indiana is the NBA's best kept secret; not Memphis. I just doubt they have the juice to finish off Miami. Don't be surprised to see this series get to Game 5 tied 2-2 though.

*ECF*

Boston beats Miami - They want a piece of Miami. They haven't forgotten Wade body slamming Rondo and f'ing up his elbow.

*Finals*

San Antonio beats Boston - The Spurs will be rested and the C's will be spent by this point. But they might be able to dig down and make the series interesting.


----------



## Rocko

D-Rose torn ACL..Sucks for the Bulls...have to feel for the guy.


----------



## sealybobo

TheGreatGatsby said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *West:*
> Spurs are going to be the surprise upset and lose in the second round. I think OK will come out of the West.
> 
> 1st:
> SA over UT
> OK over Dallas
> LAL over Denver
> LAC over Mempise
> 
> 2nd
> LAC over SA
> OK over LAL
> 
> WCF:
> OK over LAC
> 
> *East:*
> Bulls are getting no respect, but they have the best record without their best player for much of the season not to mention Deng and Hamilton were out for stretches also. But I would be dishonest to say they are going to beat Miami.
> 
> 1st:
> Chicago over Phil
> Miami over NY
> Indiana over Orl
> Boston over Atl
> 
> 2nd
> Chicago over Bos
> Miami over IN
> 
> ECF:
> Miami over Chicago
> 
> 
> NBA Champs:
> OK over Miami!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1st*
> 
> SA beats UT -- Possibly a sweep
> OK beats Dallas -- Fun rematch, but a Dal/LAL 1st round rematch would have been more fun
> Denver beats LAL -- I could be wrong; but I just don't think the Lakers are that good. Perhaps Denver's inexperience and lack of a go to player down the stretch will hurt them. But their depth and cohesion is a big plus.
> LAC
> Memphis beats Clippers - Chris Paul could dominate at PG and put the Clips over the edge. But the Griz have about every other advantage. I would have love to have seen a LAL/LAC four vs five match-up but oh well.
> 
> *2nd*
> 
> SA beats Memphis -- SA beats Memphis in 5. The Spurs are deeper and healthier and don't expect a rematch to resemble last year.
> OKC beats Denver - Their chances will be even better if they play the Lakers.
> 
> *WCF*
> 
> SA beats OKC -- Defense, interior game and depth beats outside shooting. And the Spurs have young players who can minimize OKC's athleticism and speed.
> 
> *1st*
> 
> Chicago beats Philadelphia - Easy pick
> Miami beats NY - I'll be rooting for the upset though. That'd be classic.
> Indiana beats Orlando - Easiest pick of all. I expect to see a sweep.
> Boston beats Atlanta - I heard Horford is out. That's too much of a blow. The Hawks just don't have reliable players to win a series like this.
> 
> *2nd*
> 
> Boston beats Chicago - Don't buy the Rose hype. These same Celts beat his Bulls a couple years ago. The Bulls are better though. Either team could win in a 6 or 7 game series.
> Miami beats Indiana - Despite the talk; Indiana is the NBA's best kept secret; not Memphis. I just doubt they have the juice to finish off Miami. Don't be surprised to see this series get to Game 5 tied 2-2 though.
> 
> *ECF*
> 
> Boston beats Miami - They want a piece of Miami. They haven't forgotten Wade body slamming Rondo and f'ing up his elbow.
> 
> *Finals*
> 
> San Antonio beats Boston - The Spurs will be rested and the C's will be spent by this point. But they might be able to dig down and make the series interesting.
> 
> 
> *ECF*
> 
> Miami over Chicago
> 
> 
> NBA Champs:
> OK over Miami![
Click to expand...


Well you already have a loss in your brackets.  You said:  Indiana beats Orlando - Easiest pick of all. I expect to see a sweep.

I picked Indiana too.    Now can we all admit we have no fucking clue who's gonna beat who?  Would you bet your life savings on any of these series?  I wouldn't.  Even right now Dallas seems to be handling OK so far in Oklahoma.  They have been leadiing the entire game so far.  Who knows what's going to happen.  That's why its exciting to watch.

Maybe now that Rose is out I will watch to see if Philly can beat the Bulls, but I very much doubt that even without Rose.  Hamilton will fill that void now that he is back.  

We all hoped NY was going to upset Miami, but no way.  And that Shumpert tore his ACL too?  They are done.  But even here I would not bet my life savings.  You never know.  

I'm optimistically pessimestic that the Bulls can still beat the Heat.  And if not, maybe the Celtics can.  Or Spurs or Mavs.  Or Oklahoma, or even LA.  I'd rather Kobe win again than see LeBron win.  But right now I wouldn't even bet $100 that any one of these teams is going to win it all.  I can only tell you what I hope/guess will happen.


----------



## sealybobo

Defiant1 said:


> The top seeds will be:
> 
> Philadelphia Black Mafia
> Weather Underground
> 8 Trey Crips
> The Council
> Mickey Cobras
> Sex Money Murda
> Four corner Hustlers
> Black Disciples
> 
> 8 Trey Crips vs. Sex Money Murda in the finals.



At least we aren't like those faggoty hockey fans.  I live in Michigan, and people in Michigan think they are hockey fans.  They even call this hockey town.  What a joke.  Ask any of them who's still in the playoffs now that the Wings are out and they can't tell you.  Ask them to name anyone on any other team and they don't know any of them except Cindy Crosbey.  But ask anyone who Kobe or LeBron are and even a little girl could tell you.  So this thug sport is way mo better than your gay hockey sport.  

Or are you a football fan because white guys are usually quarterbacks?  Well RG3 baby!  

And baseball is all hispanic.  You whites don't lead in any sports except this gay sport of hockey.  You even suck at Soccer.  Maybe blacks should take that sport over so we can rule the rest of the world.

Think about America's greatness in the Olympics over the years.  If it weren't for blacks, where would we be?  Certainly not #1.  Good thing we imported them from Africa hundreds of years ago, huh?


----------



## sealybobo

ginscpy said:


> It's not going to be the Oklahoma City Thunder.
> 
> They proved that blowinga lead against theLakers.
> 
> A soft immature team that wilts in the stretch.
> 
> Seattle Sonics crybabies are calling them "the favorites to win the NBA title in 2012."



You may be right.  They are losing to the Mavs with minutes left.  This is round one!


----------



## sealybobo

Kevin Durant.  What a stud.  The Thunder are going to have a very difficult road to the finals.  To have to play the defending champs in the first round.  Not easy.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

sealybobo said:


> Well you already have a loss in your brackets.  You said:  Indiana beats Orlando - Easiest pick of all. I expect to see a sweep.
> 
> I picked Indiana too.    Now can we all admit we have no fucking clue who's gonna beat who?  Would you bet your life savings on any of these series?  I wouldn't.  Even right now Dallas seems to be handling OK so far in Oklahoma.  They have been leadiing the entire game so far.  Who knows what's going to happen.  That's why its exciting to watch.
> 
> Maybe now that Rose is out I will watch to see if Philly can beat the Bulls, but I very much doubt that even without Rose.  Hamilton will fill that void now that he is back.
> 
> We all hoped NY was going to upset Miami, but no way.  And that Shumpert tore his ACL too?  They are done.  But even here I would not bet my life savings.  You never know.
> 
> I'm optimistically pessimestic that the Bulls can still beat the Heat.  And if not, maybe the Celtics can.  Or Spurs or Mavs.  Or Oklahoma, or even LA.  I'd rather Kobe win again than see LeBron win.  But right now I wouldn't even bet $100 that any one of these teams is going to win it all.  I can only tell you what I hope/guess will happen.



Well, the side analysis not being spot as if I'm some sort of fortune teller, doesn't give me a loss in my bracket. A team actually losing a series busts my bracket.

But I think an Indy win is likely even still. But they cost themselves Game 1 by missing something like the last 9 shots and traveling when the game was on the line.

Hamilton sucks. I doubt he even cracks the rotation with Rose out. Philly has been awful; so who knows if they'll step up or not. But the Bulls losing Rose hurts. But not as much as you might think. The Bulls have played well w/o him. One reason would be that he is a sub par defender.

I think the Mavs exposed the Lakers last year when they swept them. I don't see them winning it all. But they already lucked out by drawing Denver and not LAC or Memphis or even Dallas in the first round.


----------



## sealybobo

TheGreatGatsby said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well you already have a loss in your brackets.  You said:  Indiana beats Orlando - Easiest pick of all. I expect to see a sweep.
> 
> I picked Indiana too.    Now can we all admit we have no fucking clue who's gonna beat who?  Would you bet your life savings on any of these series?  I wouldn't.  Even right now Dallas seems to be handling OK so far in Oklahoma.  They have been leadiing the entire game so far.  Who knows what's going to happen.  That's why its exciting to watch.
> 
> Maybe now that Rose is out I will watch to see if Philly can beat the Bulls, but I very much doubt that even without Rose.  Hamilton will fill that void now that he is back.
> 
> We all hoped NY was going to upset Miami, but no way.  And that Shumpert tore his ACL too?  They are done.  But even here I would not bet my life savings.  You never know.
> 
> I'm optimistically pessimestic that the Bulls can still beat the Heat.  And if not, maybe the Celtics can.  Or Spurs or Mavs.  Or Oklahoma, or even LA.  I'd rather Kobe win again than see LeBron win.  But right now I wouldn't even bet $100 that any one of these teams is going to win it all.  I can only tell you what I hope/guess will happen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, the side analysis not being spot as if I'm some sort of fortune teller, doesn't give me a loss in my bracket. A team actually losing a series busts my bracket.
> 
> But I think an Indy win is likely even still. But they cost themselves Game 1 by missing something like the last 9 shots and traveling when the game was on the line.
> 
> Hamilton sucks. I doubt he even cracks the rotation with Rose out. Philly has been awful; so who knows if they'll step up or not. But the Bulls losing Rose hurts. But not as much as you might think. The Bulls have played well w/o him. One reason would be that he is a sub par defender.
> 
> I think the Mavs exposed the Lakers last year when they swept them. I don't see them winning it all. But they already lucked out by drawing Denver and not LAC or Memphis or even Dallas in the first round.
Click to expand...


The Bulls disagree with you.  They know they can't beat Boston without Rose and if they do get lucky and get by them, no way they can beat Miami.  Sure they were a good team without Rose, but not Championship good.  

Hamilton sucks?  He has a championship.  Rip rules.  You gonna forget the 6 year run he and the Pistons had without one superstar?  Six straight Eastern Conference Finals appearances.  That's a team.  Rip, Chauncey, Sheed, Big Ben and Prince.  And a good bench.  But Rip was the leading scorer on that 2004 team.  What the fuck are you talking about?  He may be the Bulls saving grace.  This is Rips time to cement his place in history.  He already did in 2004, but to do it again would put him in the Hall of Fame for sure.  I think he's already in, but that's debatable for sure.  I'll give you that.  But only that.  

He was named the 1999 NCAA Tournament's Most Outstanding Player after UConn's run to that year's national title.

And I can't seem to verify this, but I heard him and Ray Allen are among a very elite few who have won a championship on all three levels.  Highschool state championship, NCAA and then NBA.  Is this true?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

^^^

Yes, but now Rip is old and he sucks and he has been irrelevant for at least two years. He's not going to all of the sudden be the Bulls knight in shining armor. 

Other players like Ray Allen (who you mention) have stayed relevant for longer b/c of better diet, exercise and genetics. But it's good for him, that his minutes are being more measured now. Avery Bradley's emergence is a big boost to him and the C's even though his stats will go down some b/c of it.


----------



## sealybobo

TheGreatGatsby said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well you already have a loss in your brackets.  You said:  Indiana beats Orlando - Easiest pick of all. I expect to see a sweep.
> 
> I picked Indiana too.    Now can we all admit we have no fucking clue who's gonna beat who?  Would you bet your life savings on any of these series?  I wouldn't.  Even right now Dallas seems to be handling OK so far in Oklahoma.  They have been leadiing the entire game so far.  Who knows what's going to happen.  That's why its exciting to watch.
> 
> Maybe now that Rose is out I will watch to see if Philly can beat the Bulls, but I very much doubt that even without Rose.  Hamilton will fill that void now that he is back.
> 
> We all hoped NY was going to upset Miami, but no way.  And that Shumpert tore his ACL too?  They are done.  But even here I would not bet my life savings.  You never know.
> 
> I'm optimistically pessimestic that the Bulls can still beat the Heat.  And if not, maybe the Celtics can.  Or Spurs or Mavs.  Or Oklahoma, or even LA.  I'd rather Kobe win again than see LeBron win.  But right now I wouldn't even bet $100 that any one of these teams is going to win it all.  I can only tell you what I hope/guess will happen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, the side analysis not being spot as if I'm some sort of fortune teller, doesn't give me a loss in my bracket. A team actually losing a series busts my bracket.
> 
> But I think an Indy win is likely even still. But they cost themselves Game 1 by missing something like the last 9 shots and traveling when the game was on the line.
> 
> Hamilton sucks. I doubt he even cracks the rotation with Rose out. Philly has been awful; so who knows if they'll step up or not. But the Bulls losing Rose hurts. But not as much as you might think. The Bulls have played well w/o him. One reason would be that he is a sub par defender.
> 
> I think the Mavs exposed the Lakers last year when they swept them. I don't see them winning it all. But they already lucked out by drawing Denver and not LAC or Memphis or even Dallas in the first round.
Click to expand...


Your post makes me wonder, who is the real MVP in the NBA.  Its not Rose.  Bulls almost as good without him.  Duncan?  How would the Spurs do without him?  Kobe?  Certainly not Dwight Howard because Orlando won without him.  But that was only one game and it was only Indiana.  BFD.  But who's the Payton Manning of the NBA.  The one guy the team can't do without.  I say Kevin Durant.  I think he's going to go down as one of the all time greats.  He's amazing.  Not built like LeBron but just as talented, in his own way.  More Larry Brown when LeBron is more Magic.  

Is it some guy on Utah or how about the Clippers?  How would that team do without Griffin in the lineup?  I don't know enough about the Grizzlies but I'm sure Gasol is a key player on that team.  

Each team is one ankle roll away from losing a championship.  

And think about how tightly taped up Rose was and he still blew out his knee.  It wasn't like he went out with loose laces and no wraps.  He has those braces on and everything.  And yet he still blew out his knee?  I hope for his sake and the Bulls he comes back next year.  That is a waste of talent if he comes up a lame horse.  Poor guy.  But I can only feel so sorry for him because he has multi millions of dollars.  I'm sure he'll find a way to get over it.  He should have enough money for the rest of his life.  And if not, like Tyson he will help stimulate the economy.


----------



## sealybobo

TheGreatGatsby said:


> ^^^
> 
> Yes, but now Rip is old and he sucks and he has been irrelevant for at least two years. He's not going to all of the sudden be the Bulls knight in shining armor.
> 
> Other players like Ray Allen (who you mention) have stayed relevant for longer b/c of better diet, exercise and genetics. But it's good for him, that his minutes are being more measured now. Avery Bradley's emergence is a big boost to him and the C's even though his stats will go down some b/c of it.



I thought one of Rip's strongpoints was his constant moving.  His endurance.  But maybe he can't do it the whole game anymore?  I haven't been watching him the last couple years.  He was hurt most of this year.  So maybe he is fresh.  The older players like the shorter season, if they wouldn't have packed so many games in such a short time.  So if you notice a lot of them "were injured" often this year?  Those were just days off.  No need to use Rip when the team was doing ok without him.  If he's hurt, let him rest.  

I'm hoping you are wrong.  But you could have said the same thing about Chauncey when he was with Denver and you would have been right.  He choked.  Can't win another one.  And then he got hurt right away with the Clippers?  He's definately done.  I hope Rip has one more in him.

Or Ben Wallace.  You could tell he lost it when the Pistons traded him but he still played for a few more years.  Good enough to play but not gonna win you a championship ever again. 

Sheed knew when to walk away.  

I was hoping Grant Hill would win one a couple years ago with Phoenix.  But of course he didn't.  

I'm always happy for great players when/if they finally win a championship.  For example, Alonzo Mourning.  He was lucky enough to get Shaq on his team and he didn't do it when he was the star of the team, but still he achieved his goal.  And remember, if no Shaq or Gasol, no rings for Kobe.  And if no Wade, no ring for Shaq either.  No one does it by themselves, except Jordan.  That's why he'll go down as the greatest of all time.  He didn't need a Shaq.  Don't give me that Pippen bullshit.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

sealybobo said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well you already have a loss in your brackets.  You said:  Indiana beats Orlando - Easiest pick of all. I expect to see a sweep.
> 
> I picked Indiana too.    Now can we all admit we have no fucking clue who's gonna beat who?  Would you bet your life savings on any of these series?  I wouldn't.  Even right now Dallas seems to be handling OK so far in Oklahoma.  They have been leadiing the entire game so far.  Who knows what's going to happen.  That's why its exciting to watch.
> 
> Maybe now that Rose is out I will watch to see if Philly can beat the Bulls, but I very much doubt that even without Rose.  Hamilton will fill that void now that he is back.
> 
> We all hoped NY was going to upset Miami, but no way.  And that Shumpert tore his ACL too?  They are done.  But even here I would not bet my life savings.  You never know.
> 
> I'm optimistically pessimestic that the Bulls can still beat the Heat.  And if not, maybe the Celtics can.  Or Spurs or Mavs.  Or Oklahoma, or even LA.  I'd rather Kobe win again than see LeBron win.  But right now I wouldn't even bet $100 that any one of these teams is going to win it all.  I can only tell you what I hope/guess will happen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, the side analysis not being spot as if I'm some sort of fortune teller, doesn't give me a loss in my bracket. A team actually losing a series busts my bracket.
> 
> But I think an Indy win is likely even still. But they cost themselves Game 1 by missing something like the last 9 shots and traveling when the game was on the line.
> 
> Hamilton sucks. I doubt he even cracks the rotation with Rose out. Philly has been awful; so who knows if they'll step up or not. But the Bulls losing Rose hurts. But not as much as you might think. The Bulls have played well w/o him. One reason would be that he is a sub par defender.
> 
> I think the Mavs exposed the Lakers last year when they swept them. I don't see them winning it all. But they already lucked out by drawing Denver and not LAC or Memphis or even Dallas in the first round.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your post makes me wonder, who is the real MVP in the NBA.  Its not Rose.  Bulls almost as good without him.  Duncan?  How would the Spurs do without him?  Kobe?  Certainly not Dwight Howard because Orlando won without him.  But that was only one game and it was only Indiana.  BFD.  But who's the Payton Manning of the NBA.  The one guy the team can't do without.  I say Kevin Durant.  I think he's going to go down as one of the all time greats.  He's amazing.  Not built like LeBron but just as talented, in his own way.  More Larry Brown when LeBron is more Magic.
> 
> Is it some guy on Utah or how about the Clippers?  How would that team do without Griffin in the lineup?  I don't know enough about the Grizzlies but I'm sure Gasol is a key player on that team.
> 
> Each team is one ankle roll away from losing a championship.
> 
> And think about how tightly taped up Rose was and he still blew out his knee.  It wasn't like he went out with loose laces and no wraps.  He has those braces on and everything.  And yet he still blew out his knee?  I hope for his sake and the Bulls he comes back next year.  That is a waste of talent if he comes up a lame horse.  Poor guy.  But I can only feel so sorry for him because he has multi millions of dollars.  I'm sure he'll find a way to get over it.  He should have enough money for the rest of his life.  And if not, like Tyson he will help stimulate the economy.
Click to expand...


I'm not a big fan of the how would a team do if a player was taken away argument for MVP (though there's some merit to it). That's the fallacious argument that the media used to rape Favre of his 4th MVP and give it to Peyton Manning. Favre had a better rating and his 33-7 TD/Ints to Manning's 33-16 TD/Ints game him a 4/1 TD/int to 2/1 TD/int ratio; a glaring discrepancy.

But the media played the, well the Colts wouldn't be a playoff team w/o Peyton card. Who the f cares. They custom made a pass first offense with their star player in mind. And they had an inept second stringer if he went down. So Favre should be faulted for that? The Colts would have made the playoffs with Favre at the helm too.

Favre, Brees and Rodgers (who Favre beat twice that year, 09) were both more deserving and yet the media/NFL voted for their pretty boy media darling in a landslide based on that retarded argument. 

And as a side note, it was Favre who regenerated interest and infused huge sums of cash into the market with his comeback even during a severe recession; so he was easily the most valuable on that front as well.

But back to basketball....which team would suffer the most if a player was taken?

Lebron James - Heat were 13-1 w/o Wade. That says something. I still think LBJ doesn't have the shot to stand up in the playoffs against a defense committed to putting the clamps on him. It's much easier in the reg season in which teams aren't game planning to shut a guy down.

Paul Pierce - He flies under the radar. There's no way the C's would be in championship contention if you took him out of the equation. They might not even make the playoffs.

Chris Paul - It's CP3 more than Griffin that makes the Clippers tick. Remember that the Clippers were losers last year with Griffin pretty much doing what he was doing. Look at the huge drop-off after the Paul left.

Kobe Bryant - Nah. Lakers do pretty fine w/o him. I think he's a necessary kog at playoff time b/c he's willing to sacrifice his ego some and let the bigs do their thing. But regular season? Nah, Kobe makes it about himself and he takes away from the team.

Tim Duncan - He's still one of the most efficient players. He'll play 25 minutes and get 15 and 9. But his FG percent is coming down some and he's not dominant like he once was. Still, hard to imagine the Spurs being more than say a 5 or 6 seed without him.

Tony Parker - I think Manu is the x-factor for the Spurs at playoff time. But for the regular season it's more often Parker carrying them on his back. He's a top 3 MVP candidate, but the emergence of Patty Mills limits how much drop-off there would be if he went out.

Jeremy Lin - The Knicks did a whole lot of winning when he was the man. Conversely they do a whole lot of losing when Carmelo is the man. I knew that that trade with Denver would result in that. They gave up extremely valuable pieces for a cancer. But who knows if the Knicks really regret it. You have to remember that they are a premier marketing company. That reality is why they haven't won since 69 despite having huge advantages.

Kevin Durant - Mmm. They wouldn't be championship contenders w/o him. But he's really just 1A. Westbrook does a lot of heavy lifting. Harden would step his game up some too. They might even develop a better inside out game if Durant was gone.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

sealybobo said:


> That's why he'll go down as the greatest of all time.  He didn't need a Shaq.  Don't give me that Pippen bullshit.



Nobody has won a ring by themselves, but Jordan is the last person you could say did it by himself. He had five season's w/o Pippen and they were all losing seasons. Pippen was more valuable to the Bulls than Jordan. Even when Jordan left, they were a BS call from making it to a championship. There's no way Jordan would have led a Pippen-less team to a championship. The Bulls record went down just 2 games when Jordan walked away. Also, they actually improved defensively (so that greatest defender of all-time stuff is nonsense too). None of this is to say that the Bulls were not a more exciting team w/o Jordan.


----------



## Article 15

Sorry Bulls fans.


----------



## sealybobo

TheGreatGatsby said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, the side analysis not being spot as if I'm some sort of fortune teller, doesn't give me a loss in my bracket. A team actually losing a series busts my bracket.
> 
> But I think an Indy win is likely even still. But they cost themselves Game 1 by missing something like the last 9 shots and traveling when the game was on the line.
> 
> Hamilton sucks. I doubt he even cracks the rotation with Rose out. Philly has been awful; so who knows if they'll step up or not. But the Bulls losing Rose hurts. But not as much as you might think. The Bulls have played well w/o him. One reason would be that he is a sub par defender.
> 
> I think the Mavs exposed the Lakers last year when they swept them. I don't see them winning it all. But they already lucked out by drawing Denver and not LAC or Memphis or even Dallas in the first round.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your post makes me wonder, who is the real MVP in the NBA.  Its not Rose.  Bulls almost as good without him.  Duncan?  How would the Spurs do without him?  Kobe?  Certainly not Dwight Howard because Orlando won without him.  But that was only one game and it was only Indiana.  BFD.  But who's the Payton Manning of the NBA.  The one guy the team can't do without.  I say Kevin Durant.  I think he's going to go down as one of the all time greats.  He's amazing.  Not built like LeBron but just as talented, in his own way.  More Larry Brown when LeBron is more Magic.
> 
> Is it some guy on Utah or how about the Clippers?  How would that team do without Griffin in the lineup?  I don't know enough about the Grizzlies but I'm sure Gasol is a key player on that team.
> 
> Each team is one ankle roll away from losing a championship.
> 
> And think about how tightly taped up Rose was and he still blew out his knee.  It wasn't like he went out with loose laces and no wraps.  He has those braces on and everything.  And yet he still blew out his knee?  I hope for his sake and the Bulls he comes back next year.  That is a waste of talent if he comes up a lame horse.  Poor guy.  But I can only feel so sorry for him because he has multi millions of dollars.  I'm sure he'll find a way to get over it.  He should have enough money for the rest of his life.  And if not, like Tyson he will help stimulate the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not a big fan of the how would a team do if a player was taken away argument for MVP (though there's some merit to it). That's the fallacious argument that the media used to rape Favre of his 4th MVP and give it to Peyton Manning. Favre had a better rating and his 33-7 TD/Ints to Manning's 33-16 TD/Ints game him a 4/1 TD/int to 2/1 TD/int ratio; a glaring discrepancy.
> 
> But the media played the, well the Colts wouldn't be a playoff team w/o Peyton card. Who the f cares. They custom made a pass first offense with their star player in mind. And they had an inept second stringer if he went down. So Favre should be faulted for that? The Colts would have made the playoffs with Favre at the helm too.
> 
> Favre, Brees and Rodgers (who Favre beat twice that year, 09) were both more deserving and yet the media/NFL voted for their pretty boy media darling in a landslide based on that retarded argument.
> 
> And as a side note, it was Favre who regenerated interest and infused huge sums of cash into the market with his comeback even during a severe recession; so he was easily the most valuable on that front as well.
> 
> But back to basketball....which team would suffer the most if a player was taken?
> 
> Lebron James - Heat were 13-1 w/o Wade. That says something. I still think LBJ doesn't have the shot to stand up in the playoffs against a defense committed to putting the clamps on him. It's much easier in the reg season in which teams aren't game planning to shut a guy down.
> 
> Paul Pierce - He flies under the radar. There's no way the C's would be in championship contention if you took him out of the equation. They might not even make the playoffs.
> 
> Chris Paul - It's CP3 more than Griffin that makes the Clippers tick. Remember that the Clippers were losers last year with Griffin pretty much doing what he was doing. Look at the huge drop-off after the Paul left.
> 
> Kobe Bryant - Nah. Lakers do pretty fine w/o him. I think he's a necessary kog at playoff time b/c he's willing to sacrifice his ego some and let the bigs do their thing. But regular season? Nah, Kobe makes it about himself and he takes away from the team.
> 
> Tim Duncan - He's still one of the most efficient players. He'll play 25 minutes and get 15 and 9. But his FG percent is coming down some and he's not dominant like he once was. Still, hard to imagine the Spurs being more than say a 5 or 6 seed without him.
> 
> Tony Parker - I think Manu is the x-factor for the Spurs at playoff time. But for the regular season it's more often Parker carrying them on his back. He's a top 3 MVP candidate, but the emergence of Patty Mills limits how much drop-off there would be if he went out.
> 
> Jeremy Lin - The Knicks did a whole lot of winning when he was the man. Conversely they do a whole lot of losing when Carmelo is the man. I knew that that trade with Denver would result in that. They gave up extremely valuable pieces for a cancer. But who knows if the Knicks really regret it. You have to remember that they are a premier marketing company. That reality is why they haven't won since 69 despite having huge advantages.
> 
> Kevin Durant - Mmm. They wouldn't be championship contenders w/o him. But he's really just 1A. Westbrook does a lot of heavy lifting. Harden would step his game up some too. They might even develop a better inside out game if Durant was gone.
Click to expand...


I think the Heat should start LeBron and then bring Wade off the bench.  Think about the bench scoring advantage they would have if they had Wade coming off the bench?

I don't think Carmelo is a champion either.  I just don't see it.  I hope Lin comes back even better than he was when he left.  A little more control.  Less turnovers.  

I love the idea of the changing of the guard.  When a new team emerges and its a new era.  Like if OK or Chicago wins.  But I don't like it when a team dominates for years like the Michael Jordan era.  And I don't want to see the Celtics or Mavs or Spurs or Lakers win again.  And I use to want LeBron to win up until he took his talents to Southbeach.  

Now, what if LeBron wins.  Then we will start talking about if he's possibly one of the greatest of all times.  He is no doubt a beast.  Winning at least one championship is key though.  Otherwise you are nothing more than Patrick Ewing, Charles Barkley, Allen Iverson, Reggie Miller or Karl Malone.  So I'm saying one championship puts LeBron instantly over Reggie Miller and Karl Malone on the alltime greats list.  What say you?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

sealybobo said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your post makes me wonder, who is the real MVP in the NBA.  Its not Rose.  Bulls almost as good without him.  Duncan?  How would the Spurs do without him?  Kobe?  Certainly not Dwight Howard because Orlando won without him.  But that was only one game and it was only Indiana.  BFD.  But who's the Payton Manning of the NBA.  The one guy the team can't do without.  I say Kevin Durant.  I think he's going to go down as one of the all time greats.  He's amazing.  Not built like LeBron but just as talented, in his own way.  More Larry Brown when LeBron is more Magic.
> 
> Is it some guy on Utah or how about the Clippers?  How would that team do without Griffin in the lineup?  I don't know enough about the Grizzlies but I'm sure Gasol is a key player on that team.
> 
> Each team is one ankle roll away from losing a championship.
> 
> And think about how tightly taped up Rose was and he still blew out his knee.  It wasn't like he went out with loose laces and no wraps.  He has those braces on and everything.  And yet he still blew out his knee?  I hope for his sake and the Bulls he comes back next year.  That is a waste of talent if he comes up a lame horse.  Poor guy.  But I can only feel so sorry for him because he has multi millions of dollars.  I'm sure he'll find a way to get over it.  He should have enough money for the rest of his life.  And if not, like Tyson he will help stimulate the economy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a big fan of the how would a team do if a player was taken away argument for MVP (though there's some merit to it). That's the fallacious argument that the media used to rape Favre of his 4th MVP and give it to Peyton Manning. Favre had a better rating and his 33-7 TD/Ints to Manning's 33-16 TD/Ints game him a 4/1 TD/int to 2/1 TD/int ratio; a glaring discrepancy.
> 
> But the media played the, well the Colts wouldn't be a playoff team w/o Peyton card. Who the f cares. They custom made a pass first offense with their star player in mind. And they had an inept second stringer if he went down. So Favre should be faulted for that? The Colts would have made the playoffs with Favre at the helm too.
> 
> Favre, Brees and Rodgers (who Favre beat twice that year, 09) were both more deserving and yet the media/NFL voted for their pretty boy media darling in a landslide based on that retarded argument.
> 
> And as a side note, it was Favre who regenerated interest and infused huge sums of cash into the market with his comeback even during a severe recession; so he was easily the most valuable on that front as well.
> 
> But back to basketball....which team would suffer the most if a player was taken?
> 
> Lebron James - Heat were 13-1 w/o Wade. That says something. I still think LBJ doesn't have the shot to stand up in the playoffs against a defense committed to putting the clamps on him. It's much easier in the reg season in which teams aren't game planning to shut a guy down.
> 
> Paul Pierce - He flies under the radar. There's no way the C's would be in championship contention if you took him out of the equation. They might not even make the playoffs.
> 
> Chris Paul - It's CP3 more than Griffin that makes the Clippers tick. Remember that the Clippers were losers last year with Griffin pretty much doing what he was doing. Look at the huge drop-off after the Paul left.
> 
> Kobe Bryant - Nah. Lakers do pretty fine w/o him. I think he's a necessary kog at playoff time b/c he's willing to sacrifice his ego some and let the bigs do their thing. But regular season? Nah, Kobe makes it about himself and he takes away from the team.
> 
> Tim Duncan - He's still one of the most efficient players. He'll play 25 minutes and get 15 and 9. But his FG percent is coming down some and he's not dominant like he once was. Still, hard to imagine the Spurs being more than say a 5 or 6 seed without him.
> 
> Tony Parker - I think Manu is the x-factor for the Spurs at playoff time. But for the regular season it's more often Parker carrying them on his back. He's a top 3 MVP candidate, but the emergence of Patty Mills limits how much drop-off there would be if he went out.
> 
> Jeremy Lin - The Knicks did a whole lot of winning when he was the man. Conversely they do a whole lot of losing when Carmelo is the man. I knew that that trade with Denver would result in that. They gave up extremely valuable pieces for a cancer. But who knows if the Knicks really regret it. You have to remember that they are a premier marketing company. That reality is why they haven't won since 69 despite having huge advantages.
> 
> Kevin Durant - Mmm. They wouldn't be championship contenders w/o him. But he's really just 1A. Westbrook does a lot of heavy lifting. Harden would step his game up some too. They might even develop a better inside out game if Durant was gone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think the Heat should start LeBron and then bring Wade off the bench.  Think about the bench scoring advantage they would have if they had Wade coming off the bench?
> 
> I don't think Carmelo is a champion either.  I just don't see it.  I hope Lin comes back even better than he was when he left.  A little more control.  Less turnovers.
> 
> I love the idea of the changing of the guard.  When a new team emerges and its a new era.  Like if OK or Chicago wins.  But I don't like it when a team dominates for years like the Michael Jordan era.  And I don't want to see the Celtics or Spurs or Lakers win again.  And I use to want LeBron to win up until he took his talents to Southbeach.
> 
> Now, what if LeBron wins.  Then we will start talking about if he's possibly one of the greatest of all times.  He is no doubt a beast.  Winning at least one championship is key though.  Otherwise you are nothing more than Patrick Ewing, Charles Barkley, Allen Iverson, Reggie Miller or Karl Malone.  So I'm saying one championship puts LeBron instantly over Reggie Miller and Karl Malone on the alltime greats list.  What say you?
Click to expand...


Wade and LBJ need to be on the court together to have the full advantage of their athleticism. But their lack of hitting jump shots when the pressure is on could hurt them. Last year, the Mavericks just packed up the lane and they were done. That's why a team like the C's with an Avery Bradley stepping his game up, could really give the Heat fits.

Lin will always be a high turn-over guy. You have to take the good with the bad. One way to limit that, is to have another guard or forward who can take the ball up court and allow him to not commit so many turnovers in the full court. If Melo was a team player, he could be that guy. But he isn't.

I like the Spurs. They do everything the right way. Because of that, I'm not annoyed by their success. For that same reason, I wasn't annoyed by the 04 Pistons success even though I wasn't a fan like I am with the Spurs.

I'd love to see a C's/Spurs Championship finally. I've been wanting to see that since 07-08. That's a win-win for me. Most times the finals is a lose-lose for me b/c I'm a hater lol.

There's a part of me that wants to see Lebron win. But that's just the part that appreciate his talent. But really he's too much of a cocky phony bastard and I'm really rooting more for failure frankly. And even though, I joke that I'm a hater, I think a lot of people see it that way. What was that not eight championships stuff. Win one and then maybe talk. But that's the thing, if he wins one then we have to listen to him talk and nobody really wants that.

I'm in the minority. I don't measure players by championships. You do that and we have to talk about Robert Horry (seven championships) being greater than he really is. 

Imagine this line-up:

PG: John Stockton
SG: Reggie Miller
SF: Charles Barley
PF: Chris Webber
C: Patrick Ewing

Bench: Allen Iverson
Bench: Pete Maravich
Bench: Elgin Baylor
Bench: Steve Nash
Bench: Dominique Wilkins
Bench: Karl Malone
Bench: Chris Mullen

Would those guys be any better if they had 10 rings? I can give some credence to the ring argument, but it's definitely overblown. I would have to say that LBJ would not be so great if he didn't win some rings. Because when you're supposed to be the most talented player then it says something when you can't win a ring. That said, it is about the team. Magic's Lakers and Bird's C's whooped the hell out of Jordan when he tried to be a one man show.


----------



## sealybobo

TheGreatGatsby said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a big fan of the how would a team do if a player was taken away argument for MVP (though there's some merit to it). That's the fallacious argument that the media used to rape Favre of his 4th MVP and give it to Peyton Manning. Favre had a better rating and his 33-7 TD/Ints to Manning's 33-16 TD/Ints game him a 4/1 TD/int to 2/1 TD/int ratio; a glaring discrepancy.
> 
> But the media played the, well the Colts wouldn't be a playoff team w/o Peyton card. Who the f cares. They custom made a pass first offense with their star player in mind. And they had an inept second stringer if he went down. So Favre should be faulted for that? The Colts would have made the playoffs with Favre at the helm too.
> 
> Favre, Brees and Rodgers (who Favre beat twice that year, 09) were both more deserving and yet the media/NFL voted for their pretty boy media darling in a landslide based on that retarded argument.
> 
> And as a side note, it was Favre who regenerated interest and infused huge sums of cash into the market with his comeback even during a severe recession; so he was easily the most valuable on that front as well.
> 
> But back to basketball....which team would suffer the most if a player was taken?
> 
> Lebron James - Heat were 13-1 w/o Wade. That says something. I still think LBJ doesn't have the shot to stand up in the playoffs against a defense committed to putting the clamps on him. It's much easier in the reg season in which teams aren't game planning to shut a guy down.
> 
> Paul Pierce - He flies under the radar. There's no way the C's would be in championship contention if you took him out of the equation. They might not even make the playoffs.
> 
> Chris Paul - It's CP3 more than Griffin that makes the Clippers tick. Remember that the Clippers were losers last year with Griffin pretty much doing what he was doing. Look at the huge drop-off after the Paul left.
> 
> Kobe Bryant - Nah. Lakers do pretty fine w/o him. I think he's a necessary kog at playoff time b/c he's willing to sacrifice his ego some and let the bigs do their thing. But regular season? Nah, Kobe makes it about himself and he takes away from the team.
> 
> Tim Duncan - He's still one of the most efficient players. He'll play 25 minutes and get 15 and 9. But his FG percent is coming down some and he's not dominant like he once was. Still, hard to imagine the Spurs being more than say a 5 or 6 seed without him.
> 
> Tony Parker - I think Manu is the x-factor for the Spurs at playoff time. But for the regular season it's more often Parker carrying them on his back. He's a top 3 MVP candidate, but the emergence of Patty Mills limits how much drop-off there would be if he went out.
> 
> Jeremy Lin - The Knicks did a whole lot of winning when he was the man. Conversely they do a whole lot of losing when Carmelo is the man. I knew that that trade with Denver would result in that. They gave up extremely valuable pieces for a cancer. But who knows if the Knicks really regret it. You have to remember that they are a premier marketing company. That reality is why they haven't won since 69 despite having huge advantages.
> 
> Kevin Durant - Mmm. They wouldn't be championship contenders w/o him. But he's really just 1A. Westbrook does a lot of heavy lifting. Harden would step his game up some too. They might even develop a better inside out game if Durant was gone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the Heat should start LeBron and then bring Wade off the bench.  Think about the bench scoring advantage they would have if they had Wade coming off the bench?
> 
> I don't think Carmelo is a champion either.  I just don't see it.  I hope Lin comes back even better than he was when he left.  A little more control.  Less turnovers.
> 
> I love the idea of the changing of the guard.  When a new team emerges and its a new era.  Like if OK or Chicago wins.  But I don't like it when a team dominates for years like the Michael Jordan era.  And I don't want to see the Celtics or Spurs or Lakers win again.  And I use to want LeBron to win up until he took his talents to Southbeach.
> 
> Now, what if LeBron wins.  Then we will start talking about if he's possibly one of the greatest of all times.  He is no doubt a beast.  Winning at least one championship is key though.  Otherwise you are nothing more than Patrick Ewing, Charles Barkley, Allen Iverson, Reggie Miller or Karl Malone.  So I'm saying one championship puts LeBron instantly over Reggie Miller and Karl Malone on the alltime greats list.  What say you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wade and LBJ need to be on the court together to have the full advantage of their athleticism. But their lack of hitting jump shots when the pressure is on could hurt them. Last year, the Mavericks just packed up the lane and they were done. That's why a team like the C's with an Avery Bradley stepping his game up, could really give the Heat fits.
> 
> Lin will always be a high turn-over guy. You have to take the good with the bad. One way to limit that, is to have another guard or forward who can take the ball up court and allow him to not commit so many turnovers in the full court. If Melo was a team player, he could be that guy. But he isn't.
> 
> I like the Spurs. They do everything the right way. Because of that, I'm not annoyed by their success. For that same reason, I wasn't annoyed by the 04 Pistons success even though I wasn't a fan like I am with the Spurs.
> 
> I'd love to see a C's/Spurs Championship finally. I've been wanting to see that since 07-08. That's a win-win for me. Most times the finals is a lose-lose for me b/c I'm a hater lol.
> 
> There's a part of me that wants to see Lebron win. But that's just the part that appreciate his talent. But really he's too much of a cocky phony bastard and I'm really rooting more for failure frankly. And even though, I joke that I'm a hater, I think a lot of people see it that way. What was that not eight championships stuff. Win one and then maybe talk. But that's the thing, if he wins one then we have to listen to him talk and nobody really wants that.
> 
> I'm in the minority. I don't measure players by championships. You do that and we have to talk about Robert Horry (seven championships) being greater than he really is.
> 
> Imagine this line-up:
> 
> PG: John Stockton
> SG: Reggie Miller
> SF: Charles Barley
> PF: Chris Webber
> C: Patrick Ewing
> 
> Bench: Allen Iverson
> Bench: Pete Maravich
> Bench: Elgin Baylor
> Bench: Steve Nash
> Bench: Dominique Wilkins
> Bench: Karl Malone
> Bench: Chris Mullen
> 
> Would those guys be any better if they had 10 rings? I can give some credence to the ring argument, but it's definitely overblown. I would have to say that LBJ would not be so great if he didn't win some rings. Because when you're supposed to be the most talented player then it says something when you can't win a ring. That said, it is about the team. Magic's Lakers and Bird's C's whooped the hell out of Jordan when he tried to be a one man show.
Click to expand...


You put Wade and LBJ in together at the end of the game for sure.  But to start, have Wade come off the bench.  Either one of them can run the team by themselves so in the beginning of the game, instead of having a starting line up and a so so bench, have a Wade coming off the bench rested when its time to give the starters a rest.  Is that not a match up nightmare for other teams?  Who's gonna come off the bench and handle Wade?  And if they sit one guy to handle Wade, that will help LeBron's crew.  They'll exploit that weakness.   

I'll take this team

PG: John Stockton
SG: Reggie Miller
SF: Charles Barley
PF: Chris Webber
C: Patrick Ewing

Although none of them could beat Jordan.  I rooted for Webber when he was with the Fab 5 and Sacramento.  Who did they lose to in the Finals?  

I absolutely measure players by championships.  Ask me to name some great Piston's.  I won't say Grant Hill or Kelly Trepuka.  I will only name players that won us a championship.  I know the players you listed are great, but not great enough apparently.  

Don't bring up the Lakers/Celtics/Bulls era.  It reminds me of when the Bulls finally beat the Bad Boys and Isaih walked off without shaking MJ's hand and that was the end of the Bad Boys.  And Isaih Thomas has had bad karma ever since.  

LBJ has said some very arrogant stuff.  Like, all the haters when they wake up tomorrow will still be broke and miserable and he'll still be rich and famous.  Or something to that extent.  That was horrible.  But who wouldn't let the success go to their heads?  Think about how cocky and arrogant lotto winners get.  And all they did was buy a ticket and get lucky.  LeBron has superhero mad talent.  The best of the best.  My God I'd be wearing a pimp outfit to the press conferences and I'd be carrying a pimp cup.    I certainly wouldn't let the fans or media phase me.  But if I wanted their approval and love, I would show respect.  That's what LeBron didn't do when it was time to be gracious.  Now we all love to root against him.

Tony Parker is doing a great job against Utah.


----------



## sealybobo

This was back when I was rooting for Chris Webber.  I went to EMU and he played for Michigan so we were big Fab 5 friends.  And then I rooted for him when he lost to the Lakers.  

The Kings reached the Western Conference Finals, against the defending champion Los Angeles Lakers. The Kings led the series 32 but eventually lost in 7 games.

The game, which the Lakers won by four, featured several disputable calls, including a late game foul on Mike Bibby--after he was bleeding from being elbowed in the nose by Kobe Bryant. 

Could cheating be the reason Webber doesn't have a ring?    

The Kings would go on to lose Game 7 of the series at home. Former NBA referee Tim Donaghy filed in court papers in 2008 said that Game 6 was fixed by the NBA. NBA Commissioner David Stern denied Donaghy's allegations. But of course that's what they are going to say.

In the second game of the 2003 Western Conference Semifinals against the Dallas Mavericks, Webber suffered a career-threatening knee injury while running down the lane untouched that forced him to miss nearly a year of action. After microfracture surgery, he returned for the final 23 games of the 200304 season, but his athleticism, agility, and mobility were never the same. 

And I truly believe Chauncey Billups threw the 2005 NBA Finals.  If you watch the last minutes of every game, it certainly looks deliberate.  Charges, turnovers, fouls, traveling, airballs.  If you were looking for it, and me and my skeptical friends were, it was obvious.  Not just game 7 either.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

sealybobo said:


> I'll take this team
> 
> PG: John Stockton
> SG: Reggie Miller
> SF: Charles Barley
> PF: Chris Webber
> C: Patrick Ewing
> 
> Although none of them could beat Jordan.



You're a full fledged Jordan jocker. That team would crush any Jordan team. You realize that Jordan at his peak did not get his team to score 100 points in any 89 ECF game? And he had an opportunity to effectively close out the Pistons, up 2-1 at home and he choked.

Jordan never won til the watered down 90's when Stern had his company men on the job. I'm not saying he wasn't a great player, but you have to keep things in perspective. There are plenty teams that have been better than Jordan teams.


----------



## sealybobo

TheGreatGatsby said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll take this team
> 
> PG: John Stockton
> SG: Reggie Miller
> SF: Charles Barley
> PF: Chris Webber
> C: Patrick Ewing
> 
> Although none of them could beat Jordan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're a full fledged Jordan jocker. That team would crush any Jordan team. You realize that Jordan at his peak did not get his team to score 100 points in any 89 ECF game? And he had an opportunity to effectively close out the Pistons, up 2-1 at home and he choked.
> 
> Jordan never won til the watered down 90's when Stern had his company men on the job. I'm not saying he wasn't a great player, but you have to keep things in perspective. There are plenty teams that have been better than Jordan teams.
Click to expand...


Oh all of them vs. Jordan in one of the 6 years he won the championship?  Maybe the year it was him, Pippen & Rodman.  That team might have beaten those 5 guys.  Jordan of course being the difference.  

But I will admit, I do think Jordan is the greatest of all time.  Kobe is number two.  If Kobe wins one more, you could make a case they were both equally great.  But I just remember seeing Kobe lose more than I remember seeing Jordan lose.  Not before he won his first ring, but it seemed like Jordan won three and retired, then came back and won three and then walked away again.  Then came back and was old, but I don't count that against him at all.  He was old.


----------



## sealybobo

TheGreatGatsby said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll take this team
> 
> PG: John Stockton
> SG: Reggie Miller
> SF: Charles Barley
> PF: Chris Webber
> C: Patrick Ewing
> 
> Although none of them could beat Jordan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're a full fledged Jordan jocker. That team would crush any Jordan team. You realize that Jordan at his peak did not get his team to score 100 points in any 89 ECF game? And he had an opportunity to effectively close out the Pistons, up 2-1 at home and he choked.
> 
> Jordan never won til the watered down 90's when Stern had his company men on the job. I'm not saying he wasn't a great player, but you have to keep things in perspective. There are plenty teams that have been better than Jordan teams.
Click to expand...


And when I say Jordan is the greatest of all time, keep in mind I'm talking about from the 80's till now.  I don't know enough about those guys in the 60's and 70's.  But MJ is the best since Dr. J.  Lets just put it that way.  

The best big man?  Wilt Chamberlan.  Where is Shaq on the list?  Better than Kareem?  Is there a big man in the NBA that is better than Shaq?  Where do you put Duncan?  Or is he more a power forward?  He is 7 foot.  But is he more like Dirk or more like Dwight Howard?  And how do you rank Dwight?  What is your top 5 Jordan types and your top 5 Big men.  Or top 10 if you can go that far.


----------



## sealybobo

TheGreatGatsby said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a big fan of the how would a team do if a player was taken away argument for MVP (though there's some merit to it). That's the fallacious argument that the media used to rape Favre of his 4th MVP and give it to Peyton Manning. Favre had a better rating and his 33-7 TD/Ints to Manning's 33-16 TD/Ints game him a 4/1 TD/int to 2/1 TD/int ratio; a glaring discrepancy.
> 
> But the media played the, well the Colts wouldn't be a playoff team w/o Peyton card. Who the f cares. They custom made a pass first offense with their star player in mind. And they had an inept second stringer if he went down. So Favre should be faulted for that? The Colts would have made the playoffs with Favre at the helm too.
> 
> Favre, Brees and Rodgers (who Favre beat twice that year, 09) were both more deserving and yet the media/NFL voted for their pretty boy media darling in a landslide based on that retarded argument.
> 
> And as a side note, it was Favre who regenerated interest and infused huge sums of cash into the market with his comeback even during a severe recession; so he was easily the most valuable on that front as well.
> 
> But back to basketball....which team would suffer the most if a player was taken?
> 
> Lebron James - Heat were 13-1 w/o Wade. That says something. I still think LBJ doesn't have the shot to stand up in the playoffs against a defense committed to putting the clamps on him. It's much easier in the reg season in which teams aren't game planning to shut a guy down.
> 
> Paul Pierce - He flies under the radar. There's no way the C's would be in championship contention if you took him out of the equation. They might not even make the playoffs.
> 
> Chris Paul - It's CP3 more than Griffin that makes the Clippers tick. Remember that the Clippers were losers last year with Griffin pretty much doing what he was doing. Look at the huge drop-off after the Paul left.
> 
> Kobe Bryant - Nah. Lakers do pretty fine w/o him. I think he's a necessary kog at playoff time b/c he's willing to sacrifice his ego some and let the bigs do their thing. But regular season? Nah, Kobe makes it about himself and he takes away from the team.
> 
> Tim Duncan - He's still one of the most efficient players. He'll play 25 minutes and get 15 and 9. But his FG percent is coming down some and he's not dominant like he once was. Still, hard to imagine the Spurs being more than say a 5 or 6 seed without him.
> 
> Tony Parker - I think Manu is the x-factor for the Spurs at playoff time. But for the regular season it's more often Parker carrying them on his back. He's a top 3 MVP candidate, but the emergence of Patty Mills limits how much drop-off there would be if he went out.
> 
> Jeremy Lin - The Knicks did a whole lot of winning when he was the man. Conversely they do a whole lot of losing when Carmelo is the man. I knew that that trade with Denver would result in that. They gave up extremely valuable pieces for a cancer. But who knows if the Knicks really regret it. You have to remember that they are a premier marketing company. That reality is why they haven't won since 69 despite having huge advantages.
> 
> Kevin Durant - Mmm. They wouldn't be championship contenders w/o him. But he's really just 1A. Westbrook does a lot of heavy lifting. Harden would step his game up some too. They might even develop a better inside out game if Durant was gone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the Heat should start LeBron and then bring Wade off the bench.  Think about the bench scoring advantage they would have if they had Wade coming off the bench?
> 
> I don't think Carmelo is a champion either.  I just don't see it.  I hope Lin comes back even better than he was when he left.  A little more control.  Less turnovers.
> 
> I love the idea of the changing of the guard.  When a new team emerges and its a new era.  Like if OK or Chicago wins.  But I don't like it when a team dominates for years like the Michael Jordan era.  And I don't want to see the Celtics or Spurs or Lakers win again.  And I use to want LeBron to win up until he took his talents to Southbeach.
> 
> Now, what if LeBron wins.  Then we will start talking about if he's possibly one of the greatest of all times.  He is no doubt a beast.  Winning at least one championship is key though.  Otherwise you are nothing more than Patrick Ewing, Charles Barkley, Allen Iverson, Reggie Miller or Karl Malone.  So I'm saying one championship puts LeBron instantly over Reggie Miller and Karl Malone on the alltime greats list.  What say you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wade and LBJ need to be on the court together to have the full advantage of their athleticism. But their lack of hitting jump shots when the pressure is on could hurt them. Last year, the Mavericks just packed up the lane and they were done. That's why a team like the C's with an Avery Bradley stepping his game up, could really give the Heat fits.
> 
> Lin will always be a high turn-over guy. You have to take the good with the bad. One way to limit that, is to have another guard or forward who can take the ball up court and allow him to not commit so many turnovers in the full court. If Melo was a team player, he could be that guy. But he isn't.
> 
> I like the Spurs. They do everything the right way. Because of that, I'm not annoyed by their success. For that same reason, I wasn't annoyed by the 04 Pistons success even though I wasn't a fan like I am with the Spurs.
> 
> I'd love to see a C's/Spurs Championship finally. I've been wanting to see that since 07-08. That's a win-win for me. Most times the finals is a lose-lose for me b/c I'm a hater lol.
> 
> There's a part of me that wants to see Lebron win. But that's just the part that appreciate his talent. But really he's too much of a cocky phony bastard and I'm really rooting more for failure frankly. And even though, I joke that I'm a hater, I think a lot of people see it that way. What was that not eight championships stuff. Win one and then maybe talk. But that's the thing, if he wins one then we have to listen to him talk and nobody really wants that.
> 
> I'm in the minority. I don't measure players by championships. You do that and we have to talk about Robert Horry (seven championships) being greater than he really is.
> 
> Imagine this line-up:
> 
> PG: John Stockton
> SG: Reggie Miller
> SF: Charles Barley
> PF: Chris Webber
> C: Patrick Ewing
> 
> Bench: Allen Iverson
> Bench: Pete Maravich
> Bench: Elgin Baylor
> Bench: Steve Nash
> Bench: Dominique Wilkins
> Bench: Karl Malone
> Bench: Chris Mullen
> 
> Would those guys be any better if they had 10 rings? I can give some credence to the ring argument, but it's definitely overblown. I would have to say that LBJ would not be so great if he didn't win some rings. Because when you're supposed to be the most talented player then it says something when you can't win a ring. That said, it is about the team. Magic's Lakers and Bird's C's whooped the hell out of Jordan when he tried to be a one man show.
Click to expand...


Somewhere you said Jordan won in the weak 90's?  Well how come none of these GREATS won in the weak 90's then?

PG: John Stockton
SG: Reggie Miller
SF: Charles Barley
C: Patrick Ewing
Bench: Dominique Wilkins
Bench: Karl Malone
Bench: Chris Mullen
Alonzo Morning

MJ stopped Utah, Indiana, NY and the Heat from winning championships and that is why MJ is better than all of the names above.  And why Kobe is too.  And Duncan.  They are winners.  

I say the only reason the Houston Rockets won was because MJ took some time off.  That is when the league was weak.  Who did they beat?  Orlando and NY?  Ok the Shaq Orlando team was good, but not NY.  That wasn't a great team.  

And who did Kobe beat?  Indiana, Philly and NJ?  WEAK!  

MJ beat the 2 time champ Pistons.  That wasn't a soft team.  Then they beat the Lakers.  Were they the lakers of old?  Probably not.  But they beat the best.  

Then they beat Clyde Drexler and the Portland Trailblazers.  Pretty good team.  Drexler would only win with Houston and ONLY because MJ took a break.  

Then MJ beat Barkley and the Suns.  That was not a weak team.  Jordan was just better.  

Neither were the Malone Stockton Jazz.  That was a good team.  I rooted for them each year to beat MJ so you can't say I am on my knees for MJ.  I am now, because he earned it.  

Then they beat the Supersonics.  Wasn't Gary Payton on that team?  Another loser.  Even with Karl Malone and Shaq and Kobe he couldn't win a ring.  That was 2004 when the Pistons upset them.


----------



## sealybobo

Doesn't anyone else care about the NBA?  The first round has been interesting so far.  

The Mavs vs Thunder matchup is great.

Orlando beat Indiana in game one.  

What will happen with Chicago now that Rose is out?

The Lakers, Spurs and Heat series will be sweeps.  The rest of the matchups are all interesting.  Best start of a playoff I can recall in a long time.  

And we haven't even seen the Clippers vs Grizzlies?  I can't wait for that next!!!



And now Atlanta is beating up on the Celtics.  What up with dat?


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *West:*
> Spurs are going to be the surprise upset and lose in the second round. I think OK will come out of the West.
> 
> 1st:
> SA over UT
> OK over Dallas
> LAL over Denver
> LAC over Mempise
> 
> 2nd
> LAC over SA
> OK over LAL
> 
> WCF:
> OK over LAC
> 
> *East:*
> Bulls are getting no respect, but they have the best record without their best player for much of the season not to mention Deng and Hamilton were out for stretches also. But I would be dishonest to say they are going to beat Miami.
> 
> 1st:
> Chicago over Phil
> Miami over NY
> Indiana over Orl
> Boston over Atl
> 
> 2nd
> Chicago over Bos
> Miami over IN
> 
> ECF:
> Miami over Chicago
> 
> 
> NBA Champs:
> OK over Miami!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1st*
> 
> SA beats UT -- Possibly a sweep
> OK beats Dallas -- Fun rematch, but a Dal/LAL 1st round rematch would have been more fun
> Denver beats LAL -- I could be wrong; but I just don't think the Lakers are that good. Perhaps Denver's inexperience and lack of a go to player down the stretch will hurt them. But their depth and cohesion is a big plus.
> Memphis beats Clippers - Chris Paul could dominate at PG and put the Clips over the edge. But the Griz have about every other advantage. I would have love to have seen a LAL/LAC four vs five match-up but oh well.
> 
> *2nd*
> 
> SA beats Memphis -- SA beats Memphis in 5. The Spurs are deeper and healthier and don't expect a rematch to resemble last year.
> OKC beats Denver - Their chances will be even better if they play the Lakers.
> 
> *WCF*
> 
> SA beats OKC -- Defense, interior game and depth beats outside shooting. And the Spurs have young players who can minimize OKC's athleticism and speed.
> 
> *1st*
> 
> Chicago beats Philadelphia - Easy pick
> Miami beats NY - I'll be rooting for the upset though. That'd be classic.
> Indiana beats Orlando - Easiest pick of all. I expect to see a sweep.
> Boston beats Atlanta - I heard Horford is out. That's too much of a blow. The Hawks just don't have reliable players to win a series like this.
> 
> *2nd*
> 
> Boston beats Chicago - Don't buy the Rose hype. These same Celts beat his Bulls a couple years ago. The Bulls are better though. Either team could win in a 6 or 7 game series.
> Miami beats Indiana - Despite the talk; Indiana is the NBA's best kept secret; not Memphis. I just doubt they have the juice to finish off Miami. Don't be surprised to see this series get to Game 5 tied 2-2 though.
> 
> *ECF*
> 
> Boston beats Miami - They want a piece of Miami. They haven't forgotten Wade body slamming Rondo and f'ing up his elbow.
> 
> *Finals*
> 
> San Antonio beats Boston - The Spurs will be rested and the C's will be spent by this point. But they might be able to dig down and make the series interesting.
Click to expand...


The way things look now Boston won't even beat Atlanta, they got their asses handed to them yesterday and now theres a chance Rondo won't even be there for game 2, it hurts me to say this because I am a Celtics fan.


----------



## High_Gravity

sealybobo said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well you already have a loss in your brackets.  You said:  Indiana beats Orlando - Easiest pick of all. I expect to see a sweep.
> 
> I picked Indiana too.    Now can we all admit we have no fucking clue who's gonna beat who?  Would you bet your life savings on any of these series?  I wouldn't.  Even right now Dallas seems to be handling OK so far in Oklahoma.  They have been leadiing the entire game so far.  Who knows what's going to happen.  That's why its exciting to watch.
> 
> Maybe now that Rose is out I will watch to see if Philly can beat the Bulls, but I very much doubt that even without Rose.  Hamilton will fill that void now that he is back.
> 
> We all hoped NY was going to upset Miami, but no way.  And that Shumpert tore his ACL too?  They are done.  But even here I would not bet my life savings.  You never know.
> 
> I'm optimistically pessimestic that the Bulls can still beat the Heat.  And if not, maybe the Celtics can.  Or Spurs or Mavs.  Or Oklahoma, or even LA.  I'd rather Kobe win again than see LeBron win.  But right now I wouldn't even bet $100 that any one of these teams is going to win it all.  I can only tell you what I hope/guess will happen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, the side analysis not being spot as if I'm some sort of fortune teller, doesn't give me a loss in my bracket. A team actually losing a series busts my bracket.
> 
> But I think an Indy win is likely even still. But they cost themselves Game 1 by missing something like the last 9 shots and traveling when the game was on the line.
> 
> Hamilton sucks. I doubt he even cracks the rotation with Rose out. Philly has been awful; so who knows if they'll step up or not. But the Bulls losing Rose hurts. But not as much as you might think. The Bulls have played well w/o him. One reason would be that he is a sub par defender.
> 
> I think the Mavs exposed the Lakers last year when they swept them. I don't see them winning it all. But they already lucked out by drawing Denver and not LAC or Memphis or even Dallas in the first round.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your post makes me wonder, who is the real MVP in the NBA.  Its not Rose.  Bulls almost as good without him.  Duncan?  How would the Spurs do without him?  Kobe?  Certainly not Dwight Howard because Orlando won without him.  But that was only one game and it was only Indiana.  BFD.  But who's the Payton Manning of the NBA.  The one guy the team can't do without.  I say Kevin Durant.  I think he's going to go down as one of the all time greats.  He's amazing.  Not built like LeBron but just as talented, in his own way.  More Larry Brown when LeBron is more Magic.
> 
> Is it some guy on Utah or how about the Clippers?  How would that team do without Griffin in the lineup?  I don't know enough about the Grizzlies but I'm sure Gasol is a key player on that team.
> 
> Each team is one ankle roll away from losing a championship.
> 
> And think about how tightly taped up Rose was and he still blew out his knee.  It wasn't like he went out with loose laces and no wraps.  He has those braces on and everything.  And yet he still blew out his knee?  I hope for his sake and the Bulls he comes back next year.  That is a waste of talent if he comes up a lame horse.  Poor guy.  But I can only feel so sorry for him because he has multi millions of dollars.  I'm sure he'll find a way to get over it.  He should have enough money for the rest of his life.  And if not, like Tyson he will help stimulate the economy.
Click to expand...


Realistically Chris Paul should get the MVP or Tony Parker but it will never happen, it will probably go to Lebron because the MVP in the NBA now has turned into a prom queen popularity type bullshit award,


----------



## High_Gravity

sealybobo said:


> Doesn't anyone else care about the NBA?  The first round has been interesting so far.
> 
> The Mavs vs Thunder matchup is great.
> 
> Orlando beat Indiana in game one.
> 
> What will happen with Chicago now that Rose is out?
> 
> The Lakers, Spurs and Heat series will be sweeps.  The rest of the matchups are all interesting.  Best start of a playoff I can recall in a long time.
> 
> And we haven't even seen the Clippers vs Grizzlies?  I can't wait for that next!!!
> 
> 
> 
> And now Atlanta is beating up on the Celtics.  What up with dat?



Atlanta is going to win the series, Boston is totally fucked.


----------



## Article 15

High_Gravity said:


> Atlanta is going to win the series, Boston is totally fucked.



Rondo fucked us.


----------



## Article 15

That Memphis meltdown was unreal.


----------



## High_Gravity

Article 15 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Atlanta is going to win the series, Boston is totally fucked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rondo fucked us.
Click to expand...


We are totally fucked, the series is over imo.


----------



## High_Gravity

Article 15 said:


> That Memphis meltdown was unreal.



I think they'll be ok, Chris Paul literally had to give everything he had to force a Clippers win and Caron Butler broke his hand, no way the Clippers can keep this up for 7 games.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That Memphis meltdown was unreal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think they'll be ok, Chris Paul literally had to give everything he had to force a Clippers win and Caron Butler broke his hand, no way the Clippers can keep this up for 7 games.
Click to expand...


I didn't watch the comeback; but I watched enough to know that the Clippers are pretenders.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Article 15 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Atlanta is going to win the series, Boston is totally fucked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rondo fucked us.
Click to expand...


The C's came out with dead legs. On defense, the rotation was not there and the Hawks were shooting open shots. On offense, nobody was cutting or screening.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That Memphis meltdown was unreal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think they'll be ok, Chris Paul literally had to give everything he had to force a Clippers win and Caron Butler broke his hand, no way the Clippers can keep this up for 7 games.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't watch the comeback; but I watched enough to know that the Clippers are pretenders.
Click to expand...


Chris Paul is the heart and soul of that team, without him they are a lottery team. I don't think Chris has enough in him to do what he did last night 3 more times.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Atlanta is going to win the series, Boston is totally fucked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rondo fucked us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The C's came out with dead legs. On defense, the rotation was not there and the Hawks were shooting open shots. On offense, nobody was cutting or screening.
Click to expand...


I watched the first 5 minutes of the game when the Hawks went up 20-6 and I changed the channel, I knew it was over. The Celtics came out ready to play a pre-season exhibition and the Hawks were ready for a playoff game, the Hawks have been sitting there waiting for us for weeks. The Celtics are my favorite team and this really hurts but this series is over, I actually hope the Hawks do us a favor and slit our throats quickly instead of dragging this out 7 games and giving us hope.


----------



## sealybobo

High_Gravity said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't anyone else care about the NBA?  The first round has been interesting so far.
> 
> The Mavs vs Thunder matchup is great.
> 
> Orlando beat Indiana in game one.
> 
> What will happen with Chicago now that Rose is out?
> 
> The Lakers, Spurs and Heat series will be sweeps.  The rest of the matchups are all interesting.  Best start of a playoff I can recall in a long time.
> 
> And we haven't even seen the Clippers vs Grizzlies?  I can't wait for that next!!!
> 
> 
> 
> And now Atlanta is beating up on the Celtics.  What up with dat?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Atlanta is going to win the series, Boston is totally fucked.
Click to expand...


Its time to break up that team.  Too old.  Remember the run Detroit had but eventually had to send Chauncey, Rip and Ben away?  The Celtics are in that same position.  Its good enough to compete but not win.  So Boston in a couple years won't even make the playoffs, just like Detroit.  Or they will be like Indiana, making the playoffs in the East but then losing in the first round.  And you wouldn't even recognize the team if I showed you the roster.  Wouldn't have any of the current Celtics on it.  Maybe Rondo, just like Detroit kept Prince.  I think Detroit broke up too early.  I say leave Allen, Garnett, Pierce, Rondo in tact and try to build around them.  But they are probably never gonna win again with those guys.  Its the next generations turn.  LeBron or Durant's turn.

Or is it going to be Kobe, Duncan, Dirk that wins another ring.  I hope not.

This is the best first round I can ever remember.  And I had reason to watch for the decade Detroit was competitive.  The first round was always blowouts.  Very rarely any upsets.  But yet here I am interested in every series.  Only 3 1 round series seem to be a cake walk.  Kobe, Lebron and the Duncan easily make it to the second round.


----------



## High_Gravity

sealybobo said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't anyone else care about the NBA?  The first round has been interesting so far.
> 
> The Mavs vs Thunder matchup is great.
> 
> Orlando beat Indiana in game one.
> 
> What will happen with Chicago now that Rose is out?
> 
> The Lakers, Spurs and Heat series will be sweeps.  The rest of the matchups are all interesting.  Best start of a playoff I can recall in a long time.
> 
> And we haven't even seen the Clippers vs Grizzlies?  I can't wait for that next!!!
> 
> 
> 
> And now Atlanta is beating up on the Celtics.  What up with dat?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Atlanta is going to win the series, Boston is totally fucked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Its time to break up that team.  Too old.  Remember the run Detroit had but eventually had to send Chauncey, Rip and Ben away?  The Celtics are in that same position.  Its good enough to compete but not win.  So Boston in a couple years won't even make the playoffs, just like Detroit.  Or they will be like Indiana, making the playoffs in the East but then losing in the first round.  And you wouldn't even recognize the team if I showed you the roster.  Wouldn't have any of the current Celtics on it.  Maybe Rondo, just like Detroit kept Prince.  I think Detroit broke up too early.  I say leave Allen, Garnett, Pierce, Rondo in tact and try to build around them.  But they are probably never gonna win again with those guys.  Its the next generations turn.  LeBron or Durant's turn.
> 
> Or is it going to be Kobe, Duncan, Dirk that wins another ring.  I hope not.
> 
> This is the best first round I can ever remember.  And I had reason to watch for the decade Detroit was competitive.  The first round was always blowouts.  Very rarely any upsets.  But yet here I am interested in every series.  Only 3 1 round series seem to be a cake walk.  Kobe, Lebron and the Duncan easily make it to the second round.
Click to expand...


I'm pretty much done watching these playoffs, seeing Boston get the taste slapped out of their mouth by Atlanta is depressing enough. The big 3 and Rondo would be good enough for another run if Danny Ainge had kept the right pieces around, first of all Kendrick Perkins should have NEVER been traded, that was just downright retarded to do. Danny should have resigned Tony Allen, and we should have kept Delonte West instead of Keyon Dooling who is straight up terrible, and Nate Robinson should have been kept as well, dude was dropping 20 PPG off the bench for the Warriors, thats some scoring we could have really used last night, but this is all neither here or there. This is fucking depressing.


----------



## sealybobo

High_Gravity said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rondo fucked us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The C's came out with dead legs. On defense, the rotation was not there and the Hawks were shooting open shots. On offense, nobody was cutting or screening.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I watched the first 5 minutes of the game when the Hawks went up 20-6 and I changed the channel, I knew it was over. The Celtics came out ready to play a pre-season exhibition and the Hawks were ready for a playoff game, the Hawks have been sitting there waiting for us for weeks. The Celtics are my favorite team and this really hurts but this series is over, I actually hope the Hawks do us a favor and slit our throats quickly instead of dragging this out 7 games and giving us hope.
Click to expand...


If its close, they may keep the big three together.  If its a blowout, that team is going to be dismantled.  Then what?  How many years until you are contenders again?  I wish they didn't decide to break up Rip, Sheed, Ben, Chauncey and Prince when they did.  Give it a couple more years.  But instead they broke up the team and now we are in rebuild mode.  SUCKS.  But we win every decade, so it shouldn't be more than 8 years before Detroit wins again.

Yes I said every decade.  1989, then 90, then 2004.  So we just need to win one before 2020 and Detroit keeps the streak alive.  Boston went from the 80's until the Garnett Championship without winning.  How long until you win another one if you break up the team?


----------



## sealybobo

High_Gravity said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Atlanta is going to win the series, Boston is totally fucked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its time to break up that team.  Too old.  Remember the run Detroit had but eventually had to send Chauncey, Rip and Ben away?  The Celtics are in that same position.  Its good enough to compete but not win.  So Boston in a couple years won't even make the playoffs, just like Detroit.  Or they will be like Indiana, making the playoffs in the East but then losing in the first round.  And you wouldn't even recognize the team if I showed you the roster.  Wouldn't have any of the current Celtics on it.  Maybe Rondo, just like Detroit kept Prince.  I think Detroit broke up too early.  I say leave Allen, Garnett, Pierce, Rondo in tact and try to build around them.  But they are probably never gonna win again with those guys.  Its the next generations turn.  LeBron or Durant's turn.
> 
> Or is it going to be Kobe, Duncan, Dirk that wins another ring.  I hope not.
> 
> This is the best first round I can ever remember.  And I had reason to watch for the decade Detroit was competitive.  The first round was always blowouts.  Very rarely any upsets.  But yet here I am interested in every series.  Only 3 1 round series seem to be a cake walk.  Kobe, Lebron and the Duncan easily make it to the second round.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm pretty much done watching these playoffs, seeing Boston get the taste slapped out of their mouth by Atlanta is depressing enough. The big 3 and Rondo would be good enough for another run if Danny Ainge had kept the right pieces around, first of all Kendrick Perkins should have NEVER been traded, that was just downright retarded to do. Danny should have resigned Tony Allen, and we should have kept Delonte West instead of Keyon Dooling who is straight up terrible, and Nate Robinson should have been kept as well, dude was dropping 20 PPG off the bench for the Warriors, thats some scoring we could have really used last night, but this is all neither here or there. This is fucking depressing.
Click to expand...


Not to mention Big Baby.  I feel for ya.  Its a changing of the guard.  Young mans game right now.  I hope anyways.  Will Kobe, Garnette or Dirk deny the young generation for one more year?  I'm going to stay tuned to see.  

LA Clippers suck.  That Griffin guy is super athletic but he kind of sucks.  At least right now he seem really young and inexperienced.  I can't believe they came back to win last night.  There are only three series that are going to be sweeps maybe.  Spurs, Lakers and Heat.  All the other games, tune in to see.

You think you're crying?  How about Bulls fans?  They were favored to win.  No one gave Boston a chance in the first place.  Its the Bulls fans who can't stand to watch, but they will.  And I hope you will too.  Don't be a hockey fan.  Only watch when your teams in it.


----------



## High_Gravity

sealybobo said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> The C's came out with dead legs. On defense, the rotation was not there and the Hawks were shooting open shots. On offense, nobody was cutting or screening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I watched the first 5 minutes of the game when the Hawks went up 20-6 and I changed the channel, I knew it was over. The Celtics came out ready to play a pre-season exhibition and the Hawks were ready for a playoff game, the Hawks have been sitting there waiting for us for weeks. The Celtics are my favorite team and this really hurts but this series is over, I actually hope the Hawks do us a favor and slit our throats quickly instead of dragging this out 7 games and giving us hope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If its close, they may keep the big three together.  If its a blowout, that team is going to be dismantled.  Then what?  How many years until you are contenders again?  I wish they didn't decide to break up Rip, Sheed, Ben, Chauncey and Prince when they did.  Give it a couple more years.  But instead they broke up the team and now we are in rebuild mode.  SUCKS.  But we win every decade, so it shouldn't be more than 8 years before Detroit wins again.
> 
> Yes I said every decade.  1989, then 90, then 2004.  So we just need to win one before 2020 and Detroit keeps the streak alive.  Boston went from the 80's until the Garnett Championship without winning.  How long until you win another one if you break up the team?
Click to expand...


Man I can't call it, obviously this teams days are numbered. Ray Allen needs surgery on his ankle for bone spurs and with the rise of Avery Bradley taking his starting spot, I pretty much think he's gone. Paul Pierce already came out and admitted he is contemplating retirement, especially since it became public that Danny was trying to trade him to New Jersey for Mehmet Okur and some draft picks, this team is finished, I know and I think they do too, no matter what happens when Atlanta wins this team will get blown up, whether its close or if Atlanta totally rapes them without any condoms. Bostons roster next year will be totally unrecognizable and I don't see Doc sticking around too much longer after that.


----------



## High_Gravity

sealybobo said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its time to break up that team.  Too old.  Remember the run Detroit had but eventually had to send Chauncey, Rip and Ben away?  The Celtics are in that same position.  Its good enough to compete but not win.  So Boston in a couple years won't even make the playoffs, just like Detroit.  Or they will be like Indiana, making the playoffs in the East but then losing in the first round.  And you wouldn't even recognize the team if I showed you the roster.  Wouldn't have any of the current Celtics on it.  Maybe Rondo, just like Detroit kept Prince.  I think Detroit broke up too early.  I say leave Allen, Garnett, Pierce, Rondo in tact and try to build around them.  But they are probably never gonna win again with those guys.  Its the next generations turn.  LeBron or Durant's turn.
> 
> Or is it going to be Kobe, Duncan, Dirk that wins another ring.  I hope not.
> 
> This is the best first round I can ever remember.  And I had reason to watch for the decade Detroit was competitive.  The first round was always blowouts.  Very rarely any upsets.  But yet here I am interested in every series.  Only 3 1 round series seem to be a cake walk.  Kobe, Lebron and the Duncan easily make it to the second round.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty much done watching these playoffs, seeing Boston get the taste slapped out of their mouth by Atlanta is depressing enough. The big 3 and Rondo would be good enough for another run if Danny Ainge had kept the right pieces around, first of all Kendrick Perkins should have NEVER been traded, that was just downright retarded to do. Danny should have resigned Tony Allen, and we should have kept Delonte West instead of Keyon Dooling who is straight up terrible, and Nate Robinson should have been kept as well, dude was dropping 20 PPG off the bench for the Warriors, thats some scoring we could have really used last night, but this is all neither here or there. This is fucking depressing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not to mention Big Baby.  I feel for ya.  Its a changing of the guard.  Young mans game right now.  I hope anyways.  Will Kobe, Garnette or Dirk deny the young generation for one more year?  I'm going to stay tuned to see.
> 
> LA Clippers suck.  That Griffin guy is super athletic but he kind of sucks.  At least right now he seem really young and inexperienced.  I can't believe they came back to win last night.  There are only three series that are going to be sweeps maybe.  Spurs, Lakers and Heat.  All the other games, tune in to see.
> 
> You think you're crying?  How about Bulls fans?  They were favored to win.  No one gave Boston a chance in the first place.  Its the Bulls fans who can't stand to watch, but they will.  And I hope you will too.  Don't be a hockey fan.  Only watch when your teams in it.
Click to expand...


Well I liked the Baby for Bass trade, we needed a player like Bass with more size especially with our lack of big men. This is Blake Griffins first playoffs so obviously he will need time to adjust, he won't be playing like Karl Malone in his prime right off the bat. The Bulls are still in a better position than us, even without Rose, and to be honest I think they would wax the Celtics ass even without Rose 4 games to 1.


----------



## sealybobo

Article 15 said:


> That Memphis meltdown was unreal.



I think Memphis will still win the series.

And I would be a little worried if I were Durant.  That was a tough game one at home.  Behind almost the entire game.

And will Orlando beat Indiana in a best of 7?  I wouldn't bet on it.  But Indiana choked big time.  Maybe Orlando will make it to round two.

Will the Bulls lose a game even without Rose in this series?  That's what I'm waiting to see in that series.

Can NY win one game against LeBron?

Is the Boston Dynasty over?


----------



## High_Gravity

sealybobo said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That Memphis meltdown was unreal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think Memphis will still win the series.
> 
> And I would be a little worried if I were Durant.  That was a tough game one at home.  Behind almost the entire game.
> 
> And will Orlando beat Indiana in a best of 7?  I wouldn't bet on it.  But Indiana choked big time.  Maybe Orlando will make it to round two.
> 
> Will the Bulls lose a game even without Rose in this series?  That's what I'm waiting to see in that series.
> 
> Can NY win one game against LeBron?
> 
> Is the Boston Dynasty over?
Click to expand...


Memphis is coming back and Boston is royally fucked.


----------



## sealybobo

High_Gravity said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I watched the first 5 minutes of the game when the Hawks went up 20-6 and I changed the channel, I knew it was over. The Celtics came out ready to play a pre-season exhibition and the Hawks were ready for a playoff game, the Hawks have been sitting there waiting for us for weeks. The Celtics are my favorite team and this really hurts but this series is over, I actually hope the Hawks do us a favor and slit our throats quickly instead of dragging this out 7 games and giving us hope.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If its close, they may keep the big three together.  If its a blowout, that team is going to be dismantled.  Then what?  How many years until you are contenders again?  I wish they didn't decide to break up Rip, Sheed, Ben, Chauncey and Prince when they did.  Give it a couple more years.  But instead they broke up the team and now we are in rebuild mode.  SUCKS.  But we win every decade, so it shouldn't be more than 8 years before Detroit wins again.
> 
> Yes I said every decade.  1989, then 90, then 2004.  So we just need to win one before 2020 and Detroit keeps the streak alive.  Boston went from the 80's until the Garnett Championship without winning.  How long until you win another one if you break up the team?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Man I can't call it, obviously this teams days are numbered. Ray Allen needs surgery on his ankle for bone spurs and with the rise of Avery Bradley taking his starting spot, I pretty much think he's gone. Paul Pierce already came out and admitted he is contemplating retirement, especially since it became public that Danny was trying to trade him to New Jersey for Mehmet Okur and some draft picks, this team is finished, I know and I think they do too, no matter what happens when Atlanta wins this team will get blown up, whether its close or if Atlanta totally rapes them without any condoms. Bostons roster next year will be totally unrecognizable and I don't see Doc sticking around too much longer after that.
Click to expand...


Maybe you will get Coach VanGundy from Orlando when they fire him.  

Or get Dwight.  Would you like to have Dwight Howard next year?


----------



## High_Gravity

sealybobo said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> If its close, they may keep the big three together.  If its a blowout, that team is going to be dismantled.  Then what?  How many years until you are contenders again?  I wish they didn't decide to break up Rip, Sheed, Ben, Chauncey and Prince when they did.  Give it a couple more years.  But instead they broke up the team and now we are in rebuild mode.  SUCKS.  But we win every decade, so it shouldn't be more than 8 years before Detroit wins again.
> 
> Yes I said every decade.  1989, then 90, then 2004.  So we just need to win one before 2020 and Detroit keeps the streak alive.  Boston went from the 80's until the Garnett Championship without winning.  How long until you win another one if you break up the team?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man I can't call it, obviously this teams days are numbered. Ray Allen needs surgery on his ankle for bone spurs and with the rise of Avery Bradley taking his starting spot, I pretty much think he's gone. Paul Pierce already came out and admitted he is contemplating retirement, especially since it became public that Danny was trying to trade him to New Jersey for Mehmet Okur and some draft picks, this team is finished, I know and I think they do too, no matter what happens when Atlanta wins this team will get blown up, whether its close or if Atlanta totally rapes them without any condoms. Bostons roster next year will be totally unrecognizable and I don't see Doc sticking around too much longer after that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe you will get Coach VanGundy from Orlando when they fire him.
> 
> Or get Dwight.  Would you like to have Dwight Howard next year?
Click to expand...


I think every team in the NBA would like Howard, but hes not coming to Boston. We couldn't even convince David West or Ronny Turiaf to come to Boston this year, no way Dwight Howard even farts in our direction.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Atlanta is going to win the series, Boston is totally fucked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its time to break up that team.  Too old.  Remember the run Detroit had but eventually had to send Chauncey, Rip and Ben away?  The Celtics are in that same position.  Its good enough to compete but not win.  So Boston in a couple years won't even make the playoffs, just like Detroit.  Or they will be like Indiana, making the playoffs in the East but then losing in the first round.  And you wouldn't even recognize the team if I showed you the roster.  Wouldn't have any of the current Celtics on it.  Maybe Rondo, just like Detroit kept Prince.  I think Detroit broke up too early.  I say leave Allen, Garnett, Pierce, Rondo in tact and try to build around them.  But they are probably never gonna win again with those guys.  Its the next generations turn.  LeBron or Durant's turn.
> 
> Or is it going to be Kobe, Duncan, Dirk that wins another ring.  I hope not.
> 
> This is the best first round I can ever remember.  And I had reason to watch for the decade Detroit was competitive.  The first round was always blowouts.  Very rarely any upsets.  But yet here I am interested in every series.  Only 3 1 round series seem to be a cake walk.  Kobe, Lebron and the Duncan easily make it to the second round.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm pretty much done watching these playoffs, seeing Boston get the taste slapped out of their mouth by Atlanta is depressing enough. The big 3 and Rondo would be good enough for another run if Danny Ainge had kept the right pieces around, first of all Kendrick Perkins should have NEVER been traded, that was just downright retarded to do. Danny should have resigned Tony Allen, and we should have kept Delonte West instead of Keyon Dooling who is straight up terrible, and Nate Robinson should have been kept as well, dude was dropping 20 PPG off the bench for the Warriors, thats some scoring we could have really used last night, but this is all neither here or there. This is fucking depressing.
Click to expand...


Boston had a bad game and without Ray Allen. They played dismal in all three road games against the Hawks in 08 and lights out in all 4 home games and they won the championship.

The C's rested and have good know how. They should be able to win 1 or 2 road games and hold the fort and then move on to a Rose-less Bulls. The picture is still bright for the them. The Hawks ain't that good frankly. There's no need to sound the alarm yet. If Rondo is suspended for Game 2 then they've dug themselves a nice hole though.

As for keeping Perkins, I think it was a salary cap move. And his shoulder issues and knee issue I think put it over the top. I do think they f'd up their chemistry with that move though.

Allen, like Posey was also a salary cap move. I think they should've kept him though. I think if they kept him, they would have had to trade Ray Allen though. I'm guessing the C's owners are cheap and they don't want to pay too much luxury tax.

Ainge is taking the heat publicly, but it's ownership tying his hands.

And Nate Robinson was fun to watch, but he was hardly consistent. He was expendable for sure. They could really use him to fill in for Rondo, if he's gone in Game 2 though.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> I think every team in the NBA would like Howard, but hes not coming to Boston. We couldn't even convince David West or Ronny Turiaf to come to Boston this year, no way Dwight Howard even farts in our direction.



Although Dwight will have some say, it's not exactly his decision either. He signed a one year extension and unless he signs a long term extension with Orlando then he'll be traded before next year's trade deadline. 

If he doesn't come to Boston it's b/c they don't have the pieces to trade for him; unless they'd be willing to part with Rondo. And most teams are hesitant to trade for Rondo b/c he has a reputation that precedes him.

Some think the Lakers have the best shot b/c they could trade Bynum and Gasol for him. I think the Magic would insist on both players if they were smart. I wouldn't want Bynum by himself. He's injury prone and he has attitude issues.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its time to break up that team.  Too old.  Remember the run Detroit had but eventually had to send Chauncey, Rip and Ben away?  The Celtics are in that same position.  Its good enough to compete but not win.  So Boston in a couple years won't even make the playoffs, just like Detroit.  Or they will be like Indiana, making the playoffs in the East but then losing in the first round.  And you wouldn't even recognize the team if I showed you the roster.  Wouldn't have any of the current Celtics on it.  Maybe Rondo, just like Detroit kept Prince.  I think Detroit broke up too early.  I say leave Allen, Garnett, Pierce, Rondo in tact and try to build around them.  But they are probably never gonna win again with those guys.  Its the next generations turn.  LeBron or Durant's turn.
> 
> Or is it going to be Kobe, Duncan, Dirk that wins another ring.  I hope not.
> 
> This is the best first round I can ever remember.  And I had reason to watch for the decade Detroit was competitive.  The first round was always blowouts.  Very rarely any upsets.  But yet here I am interested in every series.  Only 3 1 round series seem to be a cake walk.  Kobe, Lebron and the Duncan easily make it to the second round.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty much done watching these playoffs, seeing Boston get the taste slapped out of their mouth by Atlanta is depressing enough. The big 3 and Rondo would be good enough for another run if Danny Ainge had kept the right pieces around, first of all Kendrick Perkins should have NEVER been traded, that was just downright retarded to do. Danny should have resigned Tony Allen, and we should have kept Delonte West instead of Keyon Dooling who is straight up terrible, and Nate Robinson should have been kept as well, dude was dropping 20 PPG off the bench for the Warriors, thats some scoring we could have really used last night, but this is all neither here or there. This is fucking depressing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Boston had a bad game and without Ray Allen. They played dismal in all three road games against the Hawks in 08 and lights out in all 4 home games and they won the championship.
> 
> The C's rested and have good know how. They should be able to win 1 or 2 road games and hold the fort and then move on to a Rose-less Bulls. The picture is still bright for the them. The Hawks ain't that good frankly. There's no need to sound the alarm yet. If Rondo is suspended for Game 2 then they've dug themselves a nice hole though.
> 
> As for keeping Perkins, I think it was a salary cap move. And his shoulder issues and knee issue I think put it over the top. I do think they f'd up their chemistry with that move though.
> 
> Allen, like Posey was also a salary cap move. I think they should've kept him though. I think if they kept him, they would have had to trade Ray Allen though. I'm guessing the C's owners are cheap and they don't want to pay too much luxury tax.
> 
> Ainge is taking the heat publicly, but it's ownership tying his hands.
> 
> And Nate Robinson was fun to watch, but he was hardly consistent. He was expendable for sure. They could really use him to fill in for Rondo, if he's gone in Game 2 though.
Click to expand...


Rondo will pretty much be gone from game 2, he made physical contact with a ref so they have to suspend him. The only people that could get out that are Kobe and Lebron types. The big 3 are pretty much done because very poor work was done in keeping the necessary parts around them, Danny was scared Perkins was going to leave Boston so he paniced and traded him, later we found out Perkins was very emotional and cried about the trade, is that the sign of somebody who wanted to leave? Nate Robinson was perfect to have for offense off the bench as he showed in the 2010 NBA Finals, we basically gave away Perkins and Robinson for free, we don't have anything to show for that trade. Ray Allen needs surgery on his ankles for bone spurs and is not coming back, so him not being there in Atlanta is really no excuse, Ray Allen is pretty much done in Boston, we are just all going through the motions thats all. The biggest thing that pissed me off about last night was how it looked like Boston came out ready to play a pre season exhibition but Atlanta was ready to play a playoff game.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think every team in the NBA would like Howard, but hes not coming to Boston. We couldn't even convince David West or Ronny Turiaf to come to Boston this year, no way Dwight Howard even farts in our direction.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although Dwight will have some say, it's not exactly his decision either. He signed a one year extension and unless he signs a long term extension with Orlando then he'll be traded before next year's trade deadline.
> 
> If he doesn't come to Boston it's b/c they don't have the pieces to trade for him; unless they'd be willing to part with Rondo. And most teams are hesitant to trade for Rondo b/c he has a reputation that precedes him.
> 
> Some think the Lakers have the best shot b/c they could trade Bynum and Gasol for him. I think the Magic would insist on both players if they were smart. I wouldn't want Bynum by himself. He's injury prone and he has attitude issues.
Click to expand...


The Magic have already asked for both Bynum and Gasol, which is the biggest reason why Howard is not in a Lakers jersey right now. The Lakers do not want to give up both Bynum and Gasol for Howard, if the Lakers come up short in the playoffs this time around that may change next year.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty much done watching these playoffs, seeing Boston get the taste slapped out of their mouth by Atlanta is depressing enough. The big 3 and Rondo would be good enough for another run if Danny Ainge had kept the right pieces around, first of all Kendrick Perkins should have NEVER been traded, that was just downright retarded to do. Danny should have resigned Tony Allen, and we should have kept Delonte West instead of Keyon Dooling who is straight up terrible, and Nate Robinson should have been kept as well, dude was dropping 20 PPG off the bench for the Warriors, thats some scoring we could have really used last night, but this is all neither here or there. This is fucking depressing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boston had a bad game and without Ray Allen. They played dismal in all three road games against the Hawks in 08 and lights out in all 4 home games and they won the championship.
> 
> The C's rested and have good know how. They should be able to win 1 or 2 road games and hold the fort and then move on to a Rose-less Bulls. The picture is still bright for the them. The Hawks ain't that good frankly. There's no need to sound the alarm yet. If Rondo is suspended for Game 2 then they've dug themselves a nice hole though.
> 
> As for keeping Perkins, I think it was a salary cap move. And his shoulder issues and knee issue I think put it over the top. I do think they f'd up their chemistry with that move though.
> 
> Allen, like Posey was also a salary cap move. I think they should've kept him though. I think if they kept him, they would have had to trade Ray Allen though. I'm guessing the C's owners are cheap and they don't want to pay too much luxury tax.
> 
> Ainge is taking the heat publicly, but it's ownership tying his hands.
> 
> And Nate Robinson was fun to watch, but he was hardly consistent. He was expendable for sure. They could really use him to fill in for Rondo, if he's gone in Game 2 though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rondo will pretty much be gone from game 2, he made physical contact with a ref so they have to suspend him. The only people that could get out that are Kobe and Lebron types. The big 3 are pretty much done because very poor work was done in keeping the necessary parts around them, Danny was scared Perkins was going to leave Boston so he paniced and traded him, later we found out Perkins was very emotional and cried about the trade, is that the sign of somebody who wanted to leave? Nate Robinson was perfect to have for offense off the bench as he showed in the 2010 NBA Finals, we basically gave away Perkins and Robinson for free, we don't have anything to show for that trade. Ray Allen needs surgery on his ankles for bone spurs and is not coming back, so him not being there in Atlanta is really no excuse, Ray Allen is pretty much done in Boston, we are just all going through the motions thats all. The biggest thing that pissed me off about last night was how it looked like Boston came out ready to play a pre season exhibition but Atlanta was ready to play a playoff game.
Click to expand...


Perkins wasn't going to leave. They just didn't want to pay to extend him.

And although I've already said it was a bad move, it wasn't for free. We got Jeff Green and I think a 1st for them. That's not bad for a salary cap move. Green was a 4th overall pick. He played poor last year, but I think he was going to find his niche this year. We couldn't have known he'd have a heart problem. We could use the younger, athletic Green in a series like this. Too much is being heaped upon the C's old core.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Boston had a bad game and without Ray Allen. They played dismal in all three road games against the Hawks in 08 and lights out in all 4 home games and they won the championship.
> 
> The C's rested and have good know how. They should be able to win 1 or 2 road games and hold the fort and then move on to a Rose-less Bulls. The picture is still bright for the them. The Hawks ain't that good frankly. There's no need to sound the alarm yet. If Rondo is suspended for Game 2 then they've dug themselves a nice hole though.
> 
> As for keeping Perkins, I think it was a salary cap move. And his shoulder issues and knee issue I think put it over the top. I do think they f'd up their chemistry with that move though.
> 
> Allen, like Posey was also a salary cap move. I think they should've kept him though. I think if they kept him, they would have had to trade Ray Allen though. I'm guessing the C's owners are cheap and they don't want to pay too much luxury tax.
> 
> Ainge is taking the heat publicly, but it's ownership tying his hands.
> 
> And Nate Robinson was fun to watch, but he was hardly consistent. He was expendable for sure. They could really use him to fill in for Rondo, if he's gone in Game 2 though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rondo will pretty much be gone from game 2, he made physical contact with a ref so they have to suspend him. The only people that could get out that are Kobe and Lebron types. The big 3 are pretty much done because very poor work was done in keeping the necessary parts around them, Danny was scared Perkins was going to leave Boston so he paniced and traded him, later we found out Perkins was very emotional and cried about the trade, is that the sign of somebody who wanted to leave? Nate Robinson was perfect to have for offense off the bench as he showed in the 2010 NBA Finals, we basically gave away Perkins and Robinson for free, we don't have anything to show for that trade. Ray Allen needs surgery on his ankles for bone spurs and is not coming back, so him not being there in Atlanta is really no excuse, Ray Allen is pretty much done in Boston, we are just all going through the motions thats all. The biggest thing that pissed me off about last night was how it looked like Boston came out ready to play a pre season exhibition but Atlanta was ready to play a playoff game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Perkins wasn't going to leave. They just didn't want to pay to extend him.
> 
> And although I've already said it was a bad move, it wasn't for free. We got Jeff Green and I think a 1st for them. That's not bad for a salary cap move. Green was a 4th overall pick. He played poor last year, but I think he was going to find his niche this year. We couldn't have known he'd have a heart problem. We could use the younger, athletic Green in a series like this. Too much is being heaped upon the C's old core.
Click to expand...


Reliable bigs like Perkins are hard to find though, I really think we could have got more for him than Green, Milwaukee traded the chronically injured Andrew Bogut for All Star Monte Ellis, and Bogut was injured at the time of the trade! Perkins is better than Bogut so I think we could have got more for him. Plus take into account Jeff Green had major heart surgery and we don't know if he will even be the same player next year and if you really think about it, he owes the Celtics absolutely nothing. He could bolt and go back to OKC next year.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think every team in the NBA would like Howard, but hes not coming to Boston. We couldn't even convince David West or Ronny Turiaf to come to Boston this year, no way Dwight Howard even farts in our direction.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although Dwight will have some say, it's not exactly his decision either. He signed a one year extension and unless he signs a long term extension with Orlando then he'll be traded before next year's trade deadline.
> 
> If he doesn't come to Boston it's b/c they don't have the pieces to trade for him; unless they'd be willing to part with Rondo. And most teams are hesitant to trade for Rondo b/c he has a reputation that precedes him.
> 
> Some think the Lakers have the best shot b/c they could trade Bynum and Gasol for him. I think the Magic would insist on both players if they were smart. I wouldn't want Bynum by himself. He's injury prone and he has attitude issues.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Magic have already asked for both Bynum and Gasol, which is the biggest reason why Howard is not in a Lakers jersey right now. The Lakers do not want to give up both Bynum and Gasol for Howard, if the Lakers come up short in the playoffs this time around that may change next year.
Click to expand...


My guess would be that Kobe threw a fit behind the scenes about trading for his star replacement. He'll be another year older next year and have less clout. Also, Jim Buss (the owner's son) has a man crush on Bynum b/c he drafted him. I think that factored in. If the Lakers come to their senses they'll realize that it's a no brainer. If not then good. I f'ing hate the Lakers anyways.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rondo will pretty much be gone from game 2, he made physical contact with a ref so they have to suspend him. The only people that could get out that are Kobe and Lebron types. The big 3 are pretty much done because very poor work was done in keeping the necessary parts around them, Danny was scared Perkins was going to leave Boston so he paniced and traded him, later we found out Perkins was very emotional and cried about the trade, is that the sign of somebody who wanted to leave? Nate Robinson was perfect to have for offense off the bench as he showed in the 2010 NBA Finals, we basically gave away Perkins and Robinson for free, we don't have anything to show for that trade. Ray Allen needs surgery on his ankles for bone spurs and is not coming back, so him not being there in Atlanta is really no excuse, Ray Allen is pretty much done in Boston, we are just all going through the motions thats all. The biggest thing that pissed me off about last night was how it looked like Boston came out ready to play a pre season exhibition but Atlanta was ready to play a playoff game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perkins wasn't going to leave. They just didn't want to pay to extend him.
> 
> And although I've already said it was a bad move, it wasn't for free. We got Jeff Green and I think a 1st for them. That's not bad for a salary cap move. Green was a 4th overall pick. He played poor last year, but I think he was going to find his niche this year. We couldn't have known he'd have a heart problem. We could use the younger, athletic Green in a series like this. Too much is being heaped upon the C's old core.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Reliable bigs like Perkins are hard to find though, I really think we could have got more for him than Green, Milwaukee traded the chronically injured Andrew Bogut for All Star Monte Ellis, and Bogut was injured at the time of the trade! Perkins is better than Bogut so I think we could have got more for him. Plus take into account Jeff Green had major heart surgery and we don't know if he will even be the same player next year and if you really think about it, he owes the Celtics absolutely nothing. He could bolt and go back to OKC next year.
Click to expand...


Ellis wasn't available at the time. What GS is not publicly admitting is that they had it with Ellis's attitude. He was a fan favorite but they were never going to succeed with him. He did not fit into Mark Jackson's vision and he had to go.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Although Dwight will have some say, it's not exactly his decision either. He signed a one year extension and unless he signs a long term extension with Orlando then he'll be traded before next year's trade deadline.
> 
> If he doesn't come to Boston it's b/c they don't have the pieces to trade for him; unless they'd be willing to part with Rondo. And most teams are hesitant to trade for Rondo b/c he has a reputation that precedes him.
> 
> Some think the Lakers have the best shot b/c they could trade Bynum and Gasol for him. I think the Magic would insist on both players if they were smart. I wouldn't want Bynum by himself. He's injury prone and he has attitude issues.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Magic have already asked for both Bynum and Gasol, which is the biggest reason why Howard is not in a Lakers jersey right now. The Lakers do not want to give up both Bynum and Gasol for Howard, if the Lakers come up short in the playoffs this time around that may change next year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My guess would be that Kobe threw a fit behind the scenes about trading for his star replacement. He'll be another year older next year and have less clout. Also, Jim Buss (the owner's son) has a man crush on Bynum b/c he drafted him. I think that factored in. If the Lakers come to their senses they'll realize that it's a no brainer. If not then good. I f'ing hate the Lakers anyways.
Click to expand...


I hate the Lakers too, Kobe doesn't give a fuck about Bynum he asked for him to traded for Jason Kidd back in 2005/2006, he would probably love for Howard to come there so he can ride another big mans coat tails to another championship. I hate to say it but Bynum is playing like a monster, if they somehow win a title this year I am going to shit my pants.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perkins wasn't going to leave. They just didn't want to pay to extend him.
> 
> And although I've already said it was a bad move, it wasn't for free. We got Jeff Green and I think a 1st for them. That's not bad for a salary cap move. Green was a 4th overall pick. He played poor last year, but I think he was going to find his niche this year. We couldn't have known he'd have a heart problem. We could use the younger, athletic Green in a series like this. Too much is being heaped upon the C's old core.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reliable bigs like Perkins are hard to find though, I really think we could have got more for him than Green, Milwaukee traded the chronically injured Andrew Bogut for All Star Monte Ellis, and Bogut was injured at the time of the trade! Perkins is better than Bogut so I think we could have got more for him. Plus take into account Jeff Green had major heart surgery and we don't know if he will even be the same player next year and if you really think about it, he owes the Celtics absolutely nothing. He could bolt and go back to OKC next year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ellis wasn't available at the time. What GS is not publicly admitting is that they had it with Ellis's attitude. He was a fan favorite but they were never going to succeed with him. He did not fit into Mark Jackson's vision and he had to go.
Click to expand...


Hmm you think maybe Doc would have worked with him? Roc Rivers worked with sketchy guys like Rasheed Wallace and Stephon Marbury and he has proved he knows how to work with Star filled locker rooms, something tells me Rajon Rondos attitude isn't too much better than Monte's.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Magic have already asked for both Bynum and Gasol, which is the biggest reason why Howard is not in a Lakers jersey right now. The Lakers do not want to give up both Bynum and Gasol for Howard, if the Lakers come up short in the playoffs this time around that may change next year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My guess would be that Kobe threw a fit behind the scenes about trading for his star replacement. He'll be another year older next year and have less clout. Also, Jim Buss (the owner's son) has a man crush on Bynum b/c he drafted him. I think that factored in. If the Lakers come to their senses they'll realize that it's a no brainer. If not then good. I f'ing hate the Lakers anyways.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hate the Lakers too, Kobe doesn't give a fuck about Bynum he asked for him to traded for Jason Kidd back in 2005/2006, he would probably love for Howard to come there so he can ride another big mans coat tails to another championship. I hate to say it but Bynum is playing like a monster, if they somehow win a title this year I am going to shit my pants.
Click to expand...


Yes, but Kobe does love Gasol and he doesn't particularly like Howard. And although Kobe allows his ego to make it about rings, his ego will also not allow him to be an outright second banana. Howard is younger and still on the up and Kobe is on the down. He realizes it'll be D Howard's team immediately. He doesn't want that.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> My guess would be that Kobe threw a fit behind the scenes about trading for his star replacement. He'll be another year older next year and have less clout. Also, Jim Buss (the owner's son) has a man crush on Bynum b/c he drafted him. I think that factored in. If the Lakers come to their senses they'll realize that it's a no brainer. If not then good. I f'ing hate the Lakers anyways.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hate the Lakers too, Kobe doesn't give a fuck about Bynum he asked for him to traded for Jason Kidd back in 2005/2006, he would probably love for Howard to come there so he can ride another big mans coat tails to another championship. I hate to say it but Bynum is playing like a monster, if they somehow win a title this year I am going to shit my pants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, but Kobe does love Gasol and he doesn't particularly like Howard. And although Kobe allows his ego to make it about rings, his ego will also not allow him to be an outright second banana. Howard is younger and still on the up and Kobe is on the down. He realizes it'll be D Howard's team immediately. He doesn't want that.
Click to expand...


Kobe does like Gasol, the man is an ego maniac and a borderline sociopath though imo, the lecture he gave on why he sat out the last game and how he "let" Kevin Durant win the scoring title made me sick. What you say may be true but something tells me he would be ok with Howard coming there just so he would win another title and have the same number of rings as Michael Jordan, he wants to catch MJ so badly he will do almost anything.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hate the Lakers too, Kobe doesn't give a fuck about Bynum he asked for him to traded for Jason Kidd back in 2005/2006, he would probably love for Howard to come there so he can ride another big mans coat tails to another championship. I hate to say it but Bynum is playing like a monster, if they somehow win a title this year I am going to shit my pants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, but Kobe does love Gasol and he doesn't particularly like Howard. And although Kobe allows his ego to make it about rings, his ego will also not allow him to be an outright second banana. Howard is younger and still on the up and Kobe is on the down. He realizes it'll be D Howard's team immediately. He doesn't want that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kobe does like Gasol, the man is an ego maniac and a borderline sociopath though imo, the lecture he gave on why he sat out the last game and how he "let" Kevin Durant win the scoring title made me sick. What you say may be true but something tells me he would be ok with Howard coming there just so he would win another title and have the same number of rings as Michael Jordan, he wants to catch MJ so badly he will do almost anything.
Click to expand...


It's a situation in which we're both right frankly. Kobe desperately wants that 6th ring and he could find peace in sharing temporary glory with Howard. However, I think he's convinced himself that he can do it with Gasol and Bynum so he's against it. I don't know why he'd believe that b/c the Mavs clowned that same group; but that's what he believes.

If you have a link on the Kobe/Durant thing then post it. I never read or saw anything on that yet.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, but Kobe does love Gasol and he doesn't particularly like Howard. And although Kobe allows his ego to make it about rings, his ego will also not allow him to be an outright second banana. Howard is younger and still on the up and Kobe is on the down. He realizes it'll be D Howard's team immediately. He doesn't want that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kobe does like Gasol, the man is an ego maniac and a borderline sociopath though imo, the lecture he gave on why he sat out the last game and how he "let" Kevin Durant win the scoring title made me sick. What you say may be true but something tells me he would be ok with Howard coming there just so he would win another title and have the same number of rings as Michael Jordan, he wants to catch MJ so badly he will do almost anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a situation in which we're both right frankly. Kobe desperately wants that 6th ring and he could find peace in sharing temporary glory with Howard. However, I think he's convinced himself that he can do it with Gasol and Bynum so he's against it. I don't know why he'd believe that b/c the Mavs clowned that same group; but that's what he believes.
> 
> If you have a link on the Kobe/Durant thing then post it. I never read or saw anything on that yet.
Click to expand...


I read the article on ESPN, let me go see if I can find it.


----------



## High_Gravity

Shit, I got to leave work right now, I will try to find it for you tomorrow though.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

I'm sure its' this:

Los Angeles Lakers' Kobe Bryant sits out, allows Oklahoma City Thunder's Kevin Durant to win scoring title - ESPN Los Angeles

And Kobe can get 38 on any given night. He also can take 30 to 35 shots to do it. And there's no guarantee his team will win. Honestly, I'm used to his ego-maniacal rants. I pretty much zone him out anyways.


----------



## sealybobo

High_Gravity said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Magic have already asked for both Bynum and Gasol, which is the biggest reason why Howard is not in a Lakers jersey right now. The Lakers do not want to give up both Bynum and Gasol for Howard, if the Lakers come up short in the playoffs this time around that may change next year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My guess would be that Kobe threw a fit behind the scenes about trading for his star replacement. He'll be another year older next year and have less clout. Also, Jim Buss (the owner's son) has a man crush on Bynum b/c he drafted him. I think that factored in. If the Lakers come to their senses they'll realize that it's a no brainer. If not then good. I f'ing hate the Lakers anyways.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hate the Lakers too, Kobe doesn't give a fuck about Bynum he asked for him to traded for Jason Kidd back in 2005/2006, he would probably love for Howard to come there so he can ride another big mans coat tails to another championship. I hate to say it but Bynum is playing like a monster, if they somehow win a title this year I am going to shit my pants.
Click to expand...


The Lakers might just win with Kobe, Artest, Gasol & Bynum.  If the other roll players rise up to the occasion of course.  

Bynum doesn't realize how good he is.  He doesn't have the killer mentality so he will never be Shaq or Hakeem or Duncan or Kareem or even as good as Dwight Howard but he could be if he had the eye of the tiger.  I don't see it.  But I do see he is more confidence since he won a championship.  But still seems immature and too reserved.  I just don't see the confidence.  I'm sure Kobe tells him all the time what a beast he is but does he believe it?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

sealybobo said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> My guess would be that Kobe threw a fit behind the scenes about trading for his star replacement. He'll be another year older next year and have less clout. Also, Jim Buss (the owner's son) has a man crush on Bynum b/c he drafted him. I think that factored in. If the Lakers come to their senses they'll realize that it's a no brainer. If not then good. I f'ing hate the Lakers anyways.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hate the Lakers too, Kobe doesn't give a fuck about Bynum he asked for him to traded for Jason Kidd back in 2005/2006, he would probably love for Howard to come there so he can ride another big mans coat tails to another championship. I hate to say it but Bynum is playing like a monster, if they somehow win a title this year I am going to shit my pants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Lakers might just win with Kobe, Artest, Gasol & Bynum.  If the other roll players rise up to the occasion of course.
> 
> Bynum doesn't realize how good he is.  He doesn't have the killer mentality so he will never be Shaq or Hakeem or Duncan or Kareem or even as good as Dwight Howard but he could be if he had the eye of the tiger.  I don't see it.  But I do see he is more confidence since he won a championship.  But still seems immature and too reserved.  I just don't see the confidence.  I'm sure Kobe tells him all the time what a beast he is but does he believe it?
Click to expand...


It's not Bynum's fault that he was over hyped in an era of terrible centers. I do agree that he's a mental midget though and I'd never count on him for too much. He could be a much more reliable and even dominant player in some ways if he wanted but he won't be. He doesn't have the work ethic. I watched a game late in the year and he was just laboring up and down the court. He was so out of shape. Players like him and Demarcus Cousins I would trade while they have high value.


----------



## skipper

sealybobo said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> My guess would be that Kobe threw a fit behind the scenes about trading for his star replacement. He'll be another year older next year and have less clout. Also, Jim Buss (the owner's son) has a man crush on Bynum b/c he drafted him. I think that factored in. If the Lakers come to their senses they'll realize that it's a no brainer. If not then good. I f'ing hate the Lakers anyways.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hate the Lakers too, Kobe doesn't give a fuck about Bynum he asked for him to traded for Jason Kidd back in 2005/2006, he would probably love for Howard to come there so he can ride another big mans coat tails to another championship. I hate to say it but Bynum is playing like a monster, if they somehow win a title this year I am going to shit my pants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Lakers might just win with Kobe, Artest, Gasol & Bynum.  If the other roll players rise up to the occasion of course.
> 
> Bynum doesn't realize how good he is.  He doesn't have the killer mentality so he will never be Shaq or Hakeem or Duncan or Kareem or even as good as Dwight Howard but he could be if he had the eye of the tiger.  I don't see it.  But I do see he is more confidence since he won a championship.  But still seems immature and too reserved.  I just don't see the confidence.  I'm sure Kobe tells him all the time what a beast he is but does he believe it?
Click to expand...


Agree. They need to control the tempo which is easier to do in the playoffs because of more half court. And the key is for Kobe to keep feeding the bigs so he'll be less inclined to have those 8 for 30 shooting nights. Yep. Bynum is still immature. Saw that coming when he got caught speeding down the 405 with no license plates. But he gets his ear full. Just needs to sink in. Newcomers Ebanks and Hill (forwards) have been stepping up.


----------



## sealybobo

TheGreatGatsby said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hate the Lakers too, Kobe doesn't give a fuck about Bynum he asked for him to traded for Jason Kidd back in 2005/2006, he would probably love for Howard to come there so he can ride another big mans coat tails to another championship. I hate to say it but Bynum is playing like a monster, if they somehow win a title this year I am going to shit my pants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Lakers might just win with Kobe, Artest, Gasol & Bynum.  If the other roll players rise up to the occasion of course.
> 
> Bynum doesn't realize how good he is.  He doesn't have the killer mentality so he will never be Shaq or Hakeem or Duncan or Kareem or even as good as Dwight Howard but he could be if he had the eye of the tiger.  I don't see it.  But I do see he is more confidence since he won a championship.  But still seems immature and too reserved.  I just don't see the confidence.  I'm sure Kobe tells him all the time what a beast he is but does he believe it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not Bynum's fault that he was over hyped in an era of terrible centers. I do agree that he's a mental midget though and I'd never count on him for too much. He could be a much more reliable and even dominant player in some ways if he wanted but he won't be. He doesn't have the work ethic. I watched a game late in the year and he was just laboring up and down the court. He was so out of shape. Players like him and Demarcus Cousins I would trade while they have high value.
Click to expand...


He's not over hyped.  He's underachieving.  He should be as good as we think.  But you are right, he's lazy.  And I hate that.  Because even still, he's pretty damn good.  I would love to see him have half the heart Kobe has.  Someone give him some Redbull or 5 hour energy drink.  Laboring up and down the court.  That makes me so mad.  I have a cousin like that.  No matter how you yell or what you say, they are never going to care as much as you need them to care.  But there is nothing you can do.  That's who they are.  No emotion.  No passion.  And he has a ring when Barkley, Ewing, Malone do not?  Those guys deserve a ring before Bynum.  There is the perfect example of how having a ring is over hyped.  No I don't think Bynum is better than those guys just because he has a ring.  He also had Gasol, Kobe, Artest and Lamar Kardashian.


----------



## sealybobo

skipper said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hate the Lakers too, Kobe doesn't give a fuck about Bynum he asked for him to traded for Jason Kidd back in 2005/2006, he would probably love for Howard to come there so he can ride another big mans coat tails to another championship. I hate to say it but Bynum is playing like a monster, if they somehow win a title this year I am going to shit my pants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Lakers might just win with Kobe, Artest, Gasol & Bynum.  If the other roll players rise up to the occasion of course.
> 
> Bynum doesn't realize how good he is.  He doesn't have the killer mentality so he will never be Shaq or Hakeem or Duncan or Kareem or even as good as Dwight Howard but he could be if he had the eye of the tiger.  I don't see it.  But I do see he is more confidence since he won a championship.  But still seems immature and too reserved.  I just don't see the confidence.  I'm sure Kobe tells him all the time what a beast he is but does he believe it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Agree. They need to control the tempo which is easier to do in the playoffs because of more half court. And the key is for Kobe to keep feeding the bigs so he'll be less inclined to have those 8 for 30 shooting nights. Yep. Bynum is still immature. Saw that coming when he got caught speeding down the 405 with no license plates. But he gets his ear full. Just needs to sink in. Newcomers Ebanks and Hill (forwards) have been stepping up.
Click to expand...


So funny Kobe almost won the scoring title this year and people still punk on him.    Poor guy.


----------



## sealybobo

I didn't know Derreck Fisher was on Oklahoma?  OMG!  How come I didn't know that.  He just hit a big shot to put OK up 4.


----------



## skipper

sealybobo said:


> I didn't know Derreck Fisher was on Oklahoma?  OMG!  How come I didn't know that.  He just hit a big shot to put OK up 4.



Yeah, I know It's weird to see him in that uniform. Saw him nail one of those trademark late game three's last week. He was traded to Houston for Jordon Hill then traded to OKC. That caught me by surprise too. Anyway, Go Lakers!


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> I'm sure its' this:
> 
> Los Angeles Lakers' Kobe Bryant sits out, allows Oklahoma City Thunder's Kevin Durant to win scoring title - ESPN Los Angeles
> 
> And Kobe can get 38 on any given night. He also can take 30 to 35 shots to do it. And there's no guarantee his team will win. Honestly, I'm used to his ego-maniacal rants. I pretty much zone him out anyways.



Yeah thats it, he also said winning the scoring title for him is easy and he could have dropped 50 on the Spurs last week cause they played him man on man, Kobe is a raging douche bag, I never heard such ignorance come out of Michael Jordan or Magic Johnsons mouth.


----------



## High_Gravity

sealybobo said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> My guess would be that Kobe threw a fit behind the scenes about trading for his star replacement. He'll be another year older next year and have less clout. Also, Jim Buss (the owner's son) has a man crush on Bynum b/c he drafted him. I think that factored in. If the Lakers come to their senses they'll realize that it's a no brainer. If not then good. I f'ing hate the Lakers anyways.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hate the Lakers too, Kobe doesn't give a fuck about Bynum he asked for him to traded for Jason Kidd back in 2005/2006, he would probably love for Howard to come there so he can ride another big mans coat tails to another championship. I hate to say it but Bynum is playing like a monster, if they somehow win a title this year I am going to shit my pants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Lakers might just win with Kobe, Artest, Gasol & Bynum.  If the other roll players rise up to the occasion of course.
> 
> Bynum doesn't realize how good he is.  He doesn't have the killer mentality so he will never be Shaq or Hakeem or Duncan or Kareem or even as good as Dwight Howard but he could be if he had the eye of the tiger.  I don't see it.  But I do see he is more confidence since he won a championship.  But still seems immature and too reserved.  I just don't see the confidence.  I'm sure Kobe tells him all the time what a beast he is but does he believe it?
Click to expand...


I hate to admit it but you are right the Lakers could win because their front line of Gasol and Bynum is so damn good, their only issue is bench production and that may cause problems for them, they are lucky Ron Artest is only missing from this series because even without him the Lakers should be able to handle the Nuggets.


----------



## GHook93

I am going to have a tough time watching the rest of the playoffs. Rose's torn ACL might not just end his season it might ruin his career. Very depressing.  Rose is not one of the players that takes the fans for granted like LBJ. The guy plays hard every game, holds himself out respectfully, is great to the fans and never gets in trouble. It's a sad event for Chicago sports! Rose was on his way to being put up their with the Chicago greats: Payton, MJ, Pippen, Iron Mike, Butkus, Ernie Banks, Fergie, Ryano, Dawson, Urlacher, Micheals etc.
I feel for the guy!


----------



## High_Gravity

GHook93 said:


> I am going to have a tough time watching the rest of the playoffs. Rose's torn ACL might not just end his season it might ruin his career. Very depressing.  Rose is not one of the players that takes the fans for granted like LBJ. The guy plays hard every game, holds himself out respectfully, is great to the fans and never gets in trouble. It's a sad event for Chicago sports! Rose was on his way to being put up their with the Chicago greats: Payton, MJ, Pippen, Iron Mike, Butkus, Ernie Banks, Fergie, Ryano, Dawson, Urlacher, Micheals etc.
> I feel for the guy!



Rose is young enough to come back, Perkins had a tore ACL and hes back in the best shape of his life, now it took like a year but he came back, guys like Perkins and Rose are young enough to rehab and come back, but guys like Kobe or Paul Pierce would have their careers ended if it happened to them, those guys can't afford a year off.


----------



## GHook93

High_Gravity said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to have a tough time watching the rest of the playoffs. Rose's torn ACL might not just end his season it might ruin his career. Very depressing.  Rose is not one of the players that takes the fans for granted like LBJ. The guy plays hard every game, holds himself out respectfully, is great to the fans and never gets in trouble. It's a sad event for Chicago sports! Rose was on his way to being put up their with the Chicago greats: Payton, MJ, Pippen, Iron Mike, Butkus, Ernie Banks, Fergie, Ryano, Dawson, Urlacher, Micheals etc.
> I feel for the guy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rose is young enough to come back, Perkins had a tore ACL and hes back in the best shape of his life, now it took like a year but he came back, guys like Perkins and Rose are young enough to rehab and come back, but guys like Kobe or Paul Pierce would have their careers ended if it happened to them, those guys can't afford a year off.
Click to expand...


Perkin's game wasn't built on speed and quickness, Rose's is. If he loses a step, his greatness will struggle. I like Rose not only because he is on the Bulls and is awesome, but he is a great role model. The type of player you want your kids to look up to. MJ might have gambled a bunch, but the guy had such a work ethnic, never poked his nose into racial hatred and was ALWAYS great to the fans. He was a great role model!  Similar reason why I am rooting for OK, Durant and Westbrook hold themselves out with great modesty!


----------



## Rocko

Amare punches glass after game 2.....may be out for game 3.....what a dummy !


----------



## High_Gravity

Rocko said:


> Amare punches glass after game 2.....may be out for game 3.....what a dummy !



I can understand his frustrations, although he shouldn't have punched a fire extinguisher, thats what I heard he hit.


----------



## Rocko

High_Gravity said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> Amare punches glass after game 2.....may be out for game 3.....what a dummy !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can understand his frustrations, although he shouldn't have punched a fire extinguisher, thats what I heard he hit.
Click to expand...


The press is killing him over here...I'm not going to kill him too bad...The guy obviously made a dumb mistake....I'm sure if he could take it back, he would.


----------



## High_Gravity

Rocko said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> Amare punches glass after game 2.....may be out for game 3.....what a dummy !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can understand his frustrations, although he shouldn't have punched a fire extinguisher, thats what I heard he hit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The press is killing him over here...I'm not going to kill him too bad...The guy obviously made a dumb mistake....I'm sure if he could take it back, he would.
Click to expand...


I can totally understand why he did it, although he obviously shouldn't have. I put 3 holes in my wall after the Celtics lost a regular season game to the Lakers in 2009.


----------



## Rocko

Yep, I've done shit like that too.

Some of the same people criticizing him have also.


----------



## High_Gravity

Rocko said:


> Yep, I've done shit like that too.
> 
> Some of the same people criticizing him have also.



And we are just fans, I can only imagine playing on the Knicks having to go through this.


----------



## sealybobo

High_Gravity said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hate the Lakers too, Kobe doesn't give a fuck about Bynum he asked for him to traded for Jason Kidd back in 2005/2006, he would probably love for Howard to come there so he can ride another big mans coat tails to another championship. I hate to say it but Bynum is playing like a monster, if they somehow win a title this year I am going to shit my pants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Lakers might just win with Kobe, Artest, Gasol & Bynum.  If the other roll players rise up to the occasion of course.
> 
> Bynum doesn't realize how good he is.  He doesn't have the killer mentality so he will never be Shaq or Hakeem or Duncan or Kareem or even as good as Dwight Howard but he could be if he had the eye of the tiger.  I don't see it.  But I do see he is more confidence since he won a championship.  But still seems immature and too reserved.  I just don't see the confidence.  I'm sure Kobe tells him all the time what a beast he is but does he believe it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hate to admit it but you are right the Lakers could win because their front line of Gasol and Bynum is so damn good, their only issue is bench production and that may cause problems for them, they are lucky Ron Artest is only missing from this series because even without him the Lakers should be able to handle the Nuggets.
Click to expand...


Ron Artest should be out the entire year.  Not just because of the elbow but because of his history.  

And I hope if the Lakers make it to the next round and if they are easily beating the team they are playing, I hope someone on the other team just hauls off and knocks Ron Artest out cold.  And Stern can only give that person a 7 game suspension.  

And what could the Lakers say?  Nothing.    Except for he deserved it.


----------



## sealybobo

Rocko said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> Amare punches glass after game 2.....may be out for game 3.....what a dummy !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can understand his frustrations, although he shouldn't have punched a fire extinguisher, thats what I heard he hit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The press is killing him over here...I'm not going to kill him too bad...The guy obviously made a dumb mistake....I'm sure if he could take it back, he would.
Click to expand...


$100 million dollar mistake.  He should forefit his earnings this year.  They didn't pay him all that money for him to take himself out of the playoffs with a temper tantrum.  They didn't pay him all that money to play in the regular season.  They paid him to win a championship.  If he takes himself out in the playoffs, that is sort of a renig.  Wouldn't you say?  Not that they were going to beat the Heat, but still.

And what a chump.  How many times has the away team lost the first two games and then went back home and evened up the series?  What, no confidence defending your home court Amare?


----------



## High_Gravity

sealybobo said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can understand his frustrations, although he shouldn't have punched a fire extinguisher, thats what I heard he hit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The press is killing him over here...I'm not going to kill him too bad...The guy obviously made a dumb mistake....I'm sure if he could take it back, he would.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> $100 million dollar mistake.  He should forefit his earnings this year.  They didn't pay him all that money for him to take himself out of the playoffs with a temper tantrum.  They didn't pay him all that money to play in the regular season.  They paid him to win a championship.  If he takes himself out in the playoffs, that is sort of a renig.  Wouldn't you say?  Not that they were going to beat the Heat, but still.
> 
> And what a chump.  How many times has the away team lost the first two games and then went back home and evened up the series?  What, no confidence defending your home court Amare?
Click to expand...


The Knicks are in trouble, so many people are saying Carmelo and Amare cannot play together.


----------



## Rocko

sealybobo said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can understand his frustrations, although he shouldn't have punched a fire extinguisher, thats what I heard he hit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The press is killing him over here...I'm not going to kill him too bad...The guy obviously made a dumb mistake....I'm sure if he could take it back, he would.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> $100 million dollar mistake.  He should forefit his earnings this year.  They didn't pay him all that money for him to take himself out of the playoffs with a temper tantrum.  They didn't pay him all that money to play in the regular season.  *They paid him to win a championship*.  If he takes himself out in the playoffs, that is sort of a renig.  Wouldn't you say?  Not that they were going to beat the Heat, but still.
> 
> And what a chump.  How many times has the away team lost the first two games and then went back home and evened up the series?  What, no confidence defending your home court Amare?
Click to expand...


his contract would disagree. I don't condone him doing something retarded, but IMO it doesn't warrant the character assaisination we're seeing....that's sports for you though.


----------



## High_Gravity

Rocko said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> The press is killing him over here...I'm not going to kill him too bad...The guy obviously made a dumb mistake....I'm sure if he could take it back, he would.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $100 million dollar mistake.  He should forefit his earnings this year.  They didn't pay him all that money for him to take himself out of the playoffs with a temper tantrum.  They didn't pay him all that money to play in the regular season.  *They paid him to win a championship*.  If he takes himself out in the playoffs, that is sort of a renig.  Wouldn't you say?  Not that they were going to beat the Heat, but still.
> 
> And what a chump.  How many times has the away team lost the first two games and then went back home and evened up the series?  What, no confidence defending your home court Amare?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> his contract would disagree. I don't condone him doing something retarded, but IMO it doesn't warrant the character assaisination we're seeing....that's sports for you though.
Click to expand...


New York is a tough town to play in, I doubt Amare had to deal with this kind of stress when he was balling with Steve Nash down in Arizona.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Rocko said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> The press is killing him over here...I'm not going to kill him too bad...The guy obviously made a dumb mistake....I'm sure if he could take it back, he would.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $100 million dollar mistake.  He should forefit his earnings this year.  They didn't pay him all that money for him to take himself out of the playoffs with a temper tantrum.  They didn't pay him all that money to play in the regular season.  *They paid him to win a championship*.  If he takes himself out in the playoffs, that is sort of a renig.  Wouldn't you say?  Not that they were going to beat the Heat, but still.
> 
> And what a chump.  How many times has the away team lost the first two games and then went back home and evened up the series?  What, no confidence defending your home court Amare?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> his contract would disagree. I don't condone him doing something retarded, but IMO it doesn't warrant the character assaisination we're seeing....that's sports for you though.
Click to expand...


Character assassination? Nobody's judging him on anything that isn't untrue. And if you get paid $100 million then you're going to be subject to criticism. That's more than fair.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> $100 million dollar mistake.  He should forefit his earnings this year.  They didn't pay him all that money for him to take himself out of the playoffs with a temper tantrum.  They didn't pay him all that money to play in the regular season.  *They paid him to win a championship*.  If he takes himself out in the playoffs, that is sort of a renig.  Wouldn't you say?  Not that they were going to beat the Heat, but still.
> 
> And what a chump.  How many times has the away team lost the first two games and then went back home and evened up the series?  What, no confidence defending your home court Amare?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> his contract would disagree. I don't condone him doing something retarded, but IMO it doesn't warrant the character assaisination we're seeing....that's sports for you though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> New York is a tough town to play in, I doubt Amare had to deal with this kind of stress when he was balling with Steve Nash down in Arizona.
Click to expand...


It's over-rated. The players love the lime light. Why do you think Carmelo Anthony was so desperate to get there? He wanted his dick sucked by the slobbering media.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> his contract would disagree. I don't condone him doing something retarded, but IMO it doesn't warrant the character assaisination we're seeing....that's sports for you though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New York is a tough town to play in, I doubt Amare had to deal with this kind of stress when he was balling with Steve Nash down in Arizona.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's over-rated. The players love the lime light. Why do you think Carmelo Anthony was so desperate to get there? He wanted his dick sucked by the slobbering media.
Click to expand...


Dude should have stayed in Denver, they had a good squad there and no pressure to perform.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

GHook93 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to have a tough time watching the rest of the playoffs. Rose's torn ACL might not just end his season it might ruin his career. Very depressing.  Rose is not one of the players that takes the fans for granted like LBJ. The guy plays hard every game, holds himself out respectfully, is great to the fans and never gets in trouble. It's a sad event for Chicago sports! Rose was on his way to being put up their with the Chicago greats: Payton, MJ, Pippen, Iron Mike, Butkus, Ernie Banks, Fergie, Ryano, Dawson, Urlacher, Micheals etc.
> I feel for the guy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rose is young enough to come back, Perkins had a tore ACL and hes back in the best shape of his life, now it took like a year but he came back, guys like Perkins and Rose are young enough to rehab and come back, but guys like Kobe or Paul Pierce would have their careers ended if it happened to them, those guys can't afford a year off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Perkin's game wasn't built on speed and quickness, Rose's is. If he loses a step, his greatness will struggle. I like Rose not only because he is on the Bulls and is awesome, but he is a great role model. The type of player you want your kids to look up to. MJ might have gambled a bunch, but the guy had such a work ethnic, never poked his nose into racial hatred and was ALWAYS great to the fans. He was a great role model!  Similar reason why I am rooting for OK, Durant and Westbrook hold themselves out with great modesty!
Click to expand...


Yea; having someone take his SAT for him. He's just a wonderful role model. What is it? Seriouisly, what's your standard for a role model? Tim Tebow is a role model. He not only strives to do the right thing; he actively advocates it. I'm not saying I agree with everything he does or that I think he's even the most sincere person in the world. But I'm saying, please have a higher standard for the term role model.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rose is young enough to come back, Perkins had a tore ACL and hes back in the best shape of his life, now it took like a year but he came back, guys like Perkins and Rose are young enough to rehab and come back, but guys like Kobe or Paul Pierce would have their careers ended if it happened to them, those guys can't afford a year off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perkin's game wasn't built on speed and quickness, Rose's is. If he loses a step, his greatness will struggle. I like Rose not only because he is on the Bulls and is awesome, but he is a great role model. The type of player you want your kids to look up to. MJ might have gambled a bunch, but the guy had such a work ethnic, never poked his nose into racial hatred and was ALWAYS great to the fans. He was a great role model!  Similar reason why I am rooting for OK, Durant and Westbrook hold themselves out with great modesty!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea; having someone take his SAT for him. He's just a wonderful role model. What is it? Seriouisly, what's your standard for a role model? Tim Tebow is a role model. He not only strives to do the right thing; he actively advocates it. I'm not saying I agree with everything he does or that I think he's even the most sincere person in the world. But I'm saying, please have a higher standard for the term role model.
Click to expand...


Derrick Rose strikes me a humble player, not a big mouth like Kobe or Allen Iverson who love to shoot up bricks and air balls.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> New York is a tough town to play in, I doubt Amare had to deal with this kind of stress when he was balling with Steve Nash down in Arizona.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's over-rated. The players love the lime light. Why do you think Carmelo Anthony was so desperate to get there? He wanted his dick sucked by the slobbering media.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude should have stayed in Denver, they had a good squad there and no pressure to perform.
Click to expand...


He wouldn't have won in Denver either. He went where his ego needed to take him. And the Knicks got what they wanted. They got a huge marketing tool. You have to remember that winning is secondary to the Knicks.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perkin's game wasn't built on speed and quickness, Rose's is. If he loses a step, his greatness will struggle. I like Rose not only because he is on the Bulls and is awesome, but he is a great role model. The type of player you want your kids to look up to. MJ might have gambled a bunch, but the guy had such a work ethnic, never poked his nose into racial hatred and was ALWAYS great to the fans. He was a great role model!  Similar reason why I am rooting for OK, Durant and Westbrook hold themselves out with great modesty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea; having someone take his SAT for him. He's just a wonderful role model. What is it? Seriouisly, what's your standard for a role model? Tim Tebow is a role model. He not only strives to do the right thing; he actively advocates it. I'm not saying I agree with everything he does or that I think he's even the most sincere person in the world. But I'm saying, please have a higher standard for the term role model.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Derrick Rose strikes me a humble player, not a big mouth like Kobe or Allen Iverson who love to shoot up bricks and air balls.
Click to expand...


He's not humble; he's just an idiot that can't think fast. Have you ever heard him do an interview? I seriously doubt he has that high of an IQ.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's over-rated. The players love the lime light. Why do you think Carmelo Anthony was so desperate to get there? He wanted his dick sucked by the slobbering media.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude should have stayed in Denver, they had a good squad there and no pressure to perform.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He wouldn't have won in Denver either. He went where his ego needed to take him. And the Knicks got what they wanted. They got a huge marketing tool. You have to remember that winning is secondary to the Knicks.
Click to expand...


You think Amare will get traded next year? when Amare first got to New York it was his team, its not anymore.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude should have stayed in Denver, they had a good squad there and no pressure to perform.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He wouldn't have won in Denver either. He went where his ego needed to take him. And the Knicks got what they wanted. They got a huge marketing tool. You have to remember that winning is secondary to the Knicks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think Amare will get traded next year? when Amare first got to New York it was his team, its not anymore.
Click to expand...


Who would want him? He doesn't play D and often his teams play better when he's not in the line-up. And he has a history of not showing up at play-off time.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> He wouldn't have won in Denver either. He went where his ego needed to take him. And the Knicks got what they wanted. They got a huge marketing tool. You have to remember that winning is secondary to the Knicks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You think Amare will get traded next year? when Amare first got to New York it was his team, its not anymore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who would want him? He doesn't play D and often his teams play better when he's not in the line-up. And he has a history of not showing up at play-off time.
Click to expand...


I'm pretty sure someone will, a big who can get you 18-20 points a game? he'll get someone to take him, you can't teach height.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> You think Amare will get traded next year? when Amare first got to New York it was his team, its not anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who would want him? He doesn't play D and often his teams play better when he's not in the line-up. And he has a history of not showing up at play-off time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure someone will, a big who can get you 18-20 points a game? he'll get someone to take him, you can't teach height.
Click to expand...


There's plenty of tall players and his outside shot is among the best for big men. But smart GMs know to look for bigs that can rebound and play D first and foremost.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who would want him? He doesn't play D and often his teams play better when he's not in the line-up. And he has a history of not showing up at play-off time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure someone will, a big who can get you 18-20 points a game? he'll get someone to take him, you can't teach height.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's plenty of tall players and his outside shot is among the best for big men. But smart GMs know to look for bigs that can rebound and play D first and foremost.
Click to expand...


Those are hard to come by, the Celtics are STILL suffering from the Perkins trade last year.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure someone will, a big who can get you 18-20 points a game? he'll get someone to take him, you can't teach height.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's plenty of tall players and his outside shot is among the best for big men. But smart GMs know to look for bigs that can rebound and play D first and foremost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those are hard to come by, the Celtics are STILL suffering from the Perkins trade last year.
Click to expand...


The C's suffered from years of passing up on qualified bigs. Even when they drafted Perkins it was really risky b/c he was undersized for a center and coming out of HS. Teams can build with qualified bigs if they're committed and looking. It's a mistake to go for the flavor of the day. Look at Indy; they've quietly went big under the radar with players like Hansborough and Hibbert and signing West and trading for Amundsen. It can be done. Bird knows that. The C's should have made him GM right when he retired. They got the years of losing they deserved after that.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's plenty of tall players and his outside shot is among the best for big men. But smart GMs know to look for bigs that can rebound and play D first and foremost.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those are hard to come by, the Celtics are STILL suffering from the Perkins trade last year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The C's suffered from years of passing up on qualified bigs. Even when they drafted Perkins it was really risky b/c he was undersized for a center and coming out of HS. Teams can build with qualified bigs if they're committed and looking. It's a mistake to go for the flavor of the day. Look at Indy; they've quietly went big under the radar with players like Hansborough and Hibbert and signing West and trading for Amundsen. It can be done. Bird knows that. The C's should have made him GM right when he retired. They got the years of losing they deserved after that.
Click to expand...


If the Celtics hired Bird as their GM or Coach he would have gotten eaten alive, people would have expected instant championships.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those are hard to come by, the Celtics are STILL suffering from the Perkins trade last year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The C's suffered from years of passing up on qualified bigs. Even when they drafted Perkins it was really risky b/c he was undersized for a center and coming out of HS. Teams can build with qualified bigs if they're committed and looking. It's a mistake to go for the flavor of the day. Look at Indy; they've quietly went big under the radar with players like Hansborough and Hibbert and signing West and trading for Amundsen. It can be done. Bird knows that. The C's should have made him GM right when he retired. They got the years of losing they deserved after that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If the Celtics hired Bird as their GM or Coach he would have gotten eaten alive, people would have expected instant championships.
Click to expand...


Bostonians are fair minded people and they wanted him for the job. And he would have done the right job whereas they hired inept people and they failed.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> The C's suffered from years of passing up on qualified bigs. Even when they drafted Perkins it was really risky b/c he was undersized for a center and coming out of HS. Teams can build with qualified bigs if they're committed and looking. It's a mistake to go for the flavor of the day. Look at Indy; they've quietly went big under the radar with players like Hansborough and Hibbert and signing West and trading for Amundsen. It can be done. Bird knows that. The C's should have made him GM right when he retired. They got the years of losing they deserved after that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the Celtics hired Bird as their GM or Coach he would have gotten eaten alive, people would have expected instant championships.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bostonians are fair minded people and they wanted him for the job. And he would have done the right job whereas they hired inept people and they failed.
Click to expand...


I would rather have Bird as GM instead of Danny Ainge at this point, I'm still pissed about the Perkins debacle and how he threw Delonte West, Tony Allen and Nate Robinson off the boat, we could have really used those guys right now.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the Celtics hired Bird as their GM or Coach he would have gotten eaten alive, people would have expected instant championships.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bostonians are fair minded people and they wanted him for the job. And he would have done the right job whereas they hired inept people and they failed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would rather have Bird as GM instead of Danny Ainge at this point, I'm still pissed about the Perkins debacle and how he threw Delonte West, Tony Allen and Nate Robinson off the boat, we could have really used those guys right now.
Click to expand...


I understand the moves, they were trying to rebuild while still being contenders. I hated seeing Perkins leave at the time. I think it did cost them; but again I think that was more on ownership than Ainge. I'm not too high on Ainge but he is way better than anybody they had in the 15 years before that.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bostonians are fair minded people and they wanted him for the job. And he would have done the right job whereas they hired inept people and they failed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would rather have Bird as GM instead of Danny Ainge at this point, I'm still pissed about the Perkins debacle and how he threw Delonte West, Tony Allen and Nate Robinson off the boat, we could have really used those guys right now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I understand the moves, they were trying to rebuild while still being contenders. I hated seeing Perkins leave at the time. I think it did cost them; but again I think that was more on ownership than Ainge. I'm not too high on Ainge but he is way better than anybody they had in the 15 years before that.
Click to expand...


Ainge did bring in Kevin Garnett and Ray Allen so I can't hate on him too much but the moves he has made since than are puzzling, getting rid of Perkins and letting guys like Tony Allen and Delonte West leave are signs of rebuilding yet we kept the core of the big 3 around? why? the only way an aging core like that can make a serious run is with a serious support staff, which we have none. We gave them away.


----------



## JakeStarkey

If the Rockets and Jazz are not in it or one is so low seeded the entire team is looking over the curb top by standing on each others shoulders in order to see, I don't really care.  But I do think OKC is just fun to watch.


----------



## sealybobo

High_Gravity said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> You think Amare will get traded next year? when Amare first got to New York it was his team, its not anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who would want him? He doesn't play D and often his teams play better when he's not in the line-up. And he has a history of not showing up at play-off time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure someone will, a big who can get you 18-20 points a game? he'll get someone to take him, you can't teach height.
Click to expand...


I consider him a Grant Hill, Tracy McGrady or Vince Carter.  Good but probably won't ever be a part of a winning team.  Tracy and Vince have a chance to prove me wrong this year.


----------



## sealybobo

High_Gravity said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> The press is killing him over here...I'm not going to kill him too bad...The guy obviously made a dumb mistake....I'm sure if he could take it back, he would.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $100 million dollar mistake.  He should forefit his earnings this year.  They didn't pay him all that money for him to take himself out of the playoffs with a temper tantrum.  They didn't pay him all that money to play in the regular season.  They paid him to win a championship.  If he takes himself out in the playoffs, that is sort of a renig.  Wouldn't you say?  Not that they were going to beat the Heat, but still.
> 
> And what a chump.  How many times has the away team lost the first two games and then went back home and evened up the series?  What, no confidence defending your home court Amare?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Knicks are in trouble, so many people are saying Carmelo and Amare cannot play together.
Click to expand...


And they are probably right.  But maybe give it one more try next year with Jeremy Lin.  Who's their point guard now?  Baron Davis?  He used to be a stud but he's too old now.


----------



## High_Gravity

sealybobo said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who would want him? He doesn't play D and often his teams play better when he's not in the line-up. And he has a history of not showing up at play-off time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure someone will, a big who can get you 18-20 points a game? he'll get someone to take him, you can't teach height.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I consider him a Grant Hill, Tracy McGrady or Vince Carter.  Good but probably won't ever be a part of a winning team.  Tracy and Vince have a chance to prove me wrong this year.
Click to expand...


Amare is a still a big name that can put butts in seats, if New York doesn't want him anymore somebody will.


----------



## High_Gravity

sealybobo said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> $100 million dollar mistake.  He should forefit his earnings this year.  They didn't pay him all that money for him to take himself out of the playoffs with a temper tantrum.  They didn't pay him all that money to play in the regular season.  They paid him to win a championship.  If he takes himself out in the playoffs, that is sort of a renig.  Wouldn't you say?  Not that they were going to beat the Heat, but still.
> 
> And what a chump.  How many times has the away team lost the first two games and then went back home and evened up the series?  What, no confidence defending your home court Amare?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Knicks are in trouble, so many people are saying Carmelo and Amare cannot play together.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And they are probably right.  But maybe give it one more try next year with Jeremy Lin.  Who's their point guard now?  Baron Davis?  He used to be a stud but he's too old now.
Click to expand...


Yeah things would have been better with Lin, imo they should keep this group together and give it another run next year with everyone healthy. The Knicks are relatively young its not the end of the world.


----------



## sealybobo

Rocko said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> The press is killing him over here...I'm not going to kill him too bad...The guy obviously made a dumb mistake....I'm sure if he could take it back, he would.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $100 million dollar mistake.  He should forefit his earnings this year.  They didn't pay him all that money for him to take himself out of the playoffs with a temper tantrum.  They didn't pay him all that money to play in the regular season.  *They paid him to win a championship*.  If he takes himself out in the playoffs, that is sort of a renig.  Wouldn't you say?  Not that they were going to beat the Heat, but still.
> 
> And what a chump.  How many times has the away team lost the first two games and then went back home and evened up the series?  What, no confidence defending your home court Amare?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> his contract would disagree. I don't condone him doing something retarded, but IMO it doesn't warrant the character assaisination we're seeing....that's sports for you though.
Click to expand...


What did Miami pay James and Bosh so much money for?  A championship.  So if on the night of the finals LeBron decides to cut off 6 of his fingers, should the team pay him?  Breach of contract.  Are these guys maniacs?  Ron Artest just elbows some innocent guy and Amare is punching inanimate objects?  Does a Saxaphone signer give a girl oral before he goes on stage?  Does a pianist hammer nails?


----------



## Article 15

The stars are trying real hard to align themselves toward a Celtics-Heat Eastern Conference Finals....


----------



## High_Gravity

Article 15 said:


> The stars are trying real hard to align themselves toward a Celtics-Heat Eastern Conference Finals....



I know and Boston needs to find a way to win that, somehow. IF we can get past the Hawks, we could face Philly in the first round, someone out there somewhere likes the Celtics. Philly whupped Chicagos ass last night without Rose.


----------



## High_Gravity

Paul Pierce was amazing last night.


----------



## Article 15

Josh Smith sprained he knee too...


----------



## High_Gravity

Article 15 said:


> Josh Smith sprained he knee too...



The Celtics really can't ask for too much more, Rose is gone, Chicago in trouble with Philly and now we have an Atlanta team without Al Horford and possibly Josh Smith too, Boston has to do whatever it can to win these next 2 games in Boston and press the pillow down on Atlantas face hard, smother them as quick as possible.


----------



## Article 15

High_Gravity said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Josh Smith sprained he knee too...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Celtics really can't ask for too much more, Rose is gone, Chicago in trouble with Philly and now we have an Atlanta team without Al Horford and possibly Josh Smith too, Boston has to do whatever it can to win these next 2 games in Boston and press the pillow down on Atlantas face hard, smother them as quick as possible.
Click to expand...


You know that Rondo is going to be a house of fire on Friday.


----------



## High_Gravity

Article 15 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Josh Smith sprained he knee too...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Celtics really can't ask for too much more, Rose is gone, Chicago in trouble with Philly and now we have an Atlanta team without Al Horford and possibly Josh Smith too, Boston has to do whatever it can to win these next 2 games in Boston and press the pillow down on Atlantas face hard, smother them as quick as possible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know that Rondo is going to be a house of fire on Friday.
Click to expand...


God I hope so.


----------



## Article 15

High_Gravity said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Celtics really can't ask for too much more, Rose is gone, Chicago in trouble with Philly and now we have an Atlanta team without Al Horford and possibly Josh Smith too, Boston has to do whatever it can to win these next 2 games in Boston and press the pillow down on Atlantas face hard, smother them as quick as possible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know that Rondo is going to be a house of fire on Friday.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> God I hope so.
Click to expand...


He knows all eyes will be on him and it's a playoff game.

He will be.


----------



## High_Gravity

Article 15 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know that Rondo is going to be a house of fire on Friday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> God I hope so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He knows all eyes will be on him and it's a playoff game.
> 
> He will be.
Click to expand...


Any chance Ray Allen is gonna suit up? if he can possibly play I'd just save him for the next round if possible, Bradley and Pietrus are holding it down nicely.


----------



## Truthseeker420

sealybobo said:


> Bobcats finish with the worst record in NBA History.  How come MJ and Isaih Thomas were such good players but they can't manage?
> 
> Playoffs are finally here.
> 
> Will Atlanta beat Boston?  No.
> 
> Chicago vs. Philly  Da Bulls.
> 
> Miami vs. NY?  Would love to see NY upset them in the first round.  Lets see if Lebron chokes in the 4th this year.
> 
> Will Indiana beat Orlando?  Yes



Spurs,Thunder,Lakers,Clippers,Bulls,Heat,Magic and Celtics will win.


----------



## Article 15

High_Gravity said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> God I hope so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He knows all eyes will be on him and it's a playoff game.
> 
> He will be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Any chance Ray Allen is gonna suit up? if he can possibly play I'd just save him for the next round if possible, Bradley and Pietrus are holding it down nicely.
Click to expand...


I don't think there is much of a chance at all.  The talk up here is that he might need surgery and people wondering if he's already played his last game as a Celtic.


----------



## High_Gravity

Truthseeker420 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bobcats finish with the worst record in NBA History.  How come MJ and Isaih Thomas were such good players but they can't manage?
> 
> Playoffs are finally here.
> 
> Will Atlanta beat Boston?  No.
> 
> Chicago vs. Philly  Da Bulls.
> 
> Miami vs. NY?  Would love to see NY upset them in the first round.  Lets see if Lebron chokes in the 4th this year.
> 
> Will Indiana beat Orlando?  Yes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spurs,Thunder,Lakers,Clippers,Bulls,Heat,Magic and Celtics will win.
Click to expand...


Philly whupped Chicago's ass last night, they have a chance to win.


----------



## High_Gravity

Article 15 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He knows all eyes will be on him and it's a playoff game.
> 
> He will be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any chance Ray Allen is gonna suit up? if he can possibly play I'd just save him for the next round if possible, Bradley and Pietrus are holding it down nicely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think there is much of a chance at all.  The talk up here is that he might need surgery and people wondering if he's already played his last game as a Celtic.
Click to expand...


I think he's pretty much done too, it would be a miracle to see him play another game, you think Bradley and Pietrus have enough in the tank to get this done?


----------



## Article 15

High_Gravity said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any chance Ray Allen is gonna suit up? if he can possibly play I'd just save him for the next round if possible, Bradley and Pietrus are holding it down nicely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think there is much of a chance at all.  The talk up here is that he might need surgery and people wondering if he's already played his last game as a Celtic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think he's pretty much done too, it would be a miracle to see him play another game, you think Bradley and Pietrus have enough in the tank to get this done?
Click to expand...


Pietrus really needs to get his offense going.  They are going to need him to hit some clutch threes at some point.  He used to hit them against us when he played for Orlando.

Bradley has plenty in the tank, we just have to hope he doesn't get overwhelmed by the moment.


----------



## High_Gravity

Article 15 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think there is much of a chance at all.  The talk up here is that he might need surgery and people wondering if he's already played his last game as a Celtic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think he's pretty much done too, it would be a miracle to see him play another game, you think Bradley and Pietrus have enough in the tank to get this done?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pietrus really needs to get his offense going.  They are going to need him to hit some clutch threes at some point.  He used to hit them against us when he played for Orlando.
> 
> Bradley has plenty in the tank, we just have to hope he doesn't get overwhelmed by the moment.
Click to expand...


Man I wish we still had Tony Allen and Delonte West, we could definently use those guys right now. Another big wouldn't hurt either.


----------



## Truthseeker420

High_Gravity said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bobcats finish with the worst record in NBA History.  How come MJ and Isaih Thomas were such good players but they can't manage?
> 
> Playoffs are finally here.
> 
> Will Atlanta beat Boston?  No.
> 
> Chicago vs. Philly  Da Bulls.
> 
> Miami vs. NY?  Would love to see NY upset them in the first round.  Lets see if Lebron chokes in the 4th this year.
> 
> Will Indiana beat Orlando?  Yes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spurs,Thunder,Lakers,Clippers,Bulls,Heat,Magic and Celtics will win.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Philly whupped Chicago's ass last night, they have a chance to win.
Click to expand...


didn't most of the Bulls wins come without Rose playing?


----------



## High_Gravity

Truthseeker420 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spurs,Thunder,Lakers,Clippers,Bulls,Heat,Magic and Celtics will win.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Philly whupped Chicago's ass last night, they have a chance to win.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> didn't most of the Bulls wins come without Rose playing?
Click to expand...


They were 18-9 without him, however the playoffs are completely different, did you watch them play last night? they were completely out of sync and Philly TOTALLY took advantage of Derrick Rose not being there.


----------



## Article 15

High_Gravity said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think he's pretty much done too, it would be a miracle to see him play another game, you think Bradley and Pietrus have enough in the tank to get this done?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pietrus really needs to get his offense going.  They are going to need him to hit some clutch threes at some point.  He used to hit them against us when he played for Orlando.
> 
> Bradley has plenty in the tank, we just have to hope he doesn't get overwhelmed by the moment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Man I wish we still had Tony Allen and Delonte West, we could definently use those guys right now. Another big wouldn't hurt either.
Click to expand...


Yeah, a man named Kendrick Perkins.


----------



## Truthseeker420

High_Gravity said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Philly whupped Chicago's ass last night, they have a chance to win.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> didn't most of the Bulls wins come without Rose playing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They were 18-9 without him, however the playoffs are completely different, did you watch them play last night? they were completely out of sync and Philly TOTALLY took advantage of Derrick Rose not being there.
Click to expand...


No.I have missed most the games, Too many playoff games to watch them all.


----------



## High_Gravity

Article 15 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pietrus really needs to get his offense going.  They are going to need him to hit some clutch threes at some point.  He used to hit them against us when he played for Orlando.
> 
> Bradley has plenty in the tank, we just have to hope he doesn't get overwhelmed by the moment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man I wish we still had Tony Allen and Delonte West, we could definently use those guys right now. Another big wouldn't hurt either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, a man named Kendrick Perkins.
Click to expand...


God I wish, that Perkins trade was a huge disaster, we still have not recovered from it and we have nothing to show for it.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Article 15 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know that Rondo is going to be a house of fire on Friday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> God I hope so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He knows all eyes will be on him and it's a playoff game.
> 
> He will be.
Click to expand...


I actually thought they gelled better w/o Rondo in Game 2. In Game 1 they were all standing around trying to ride his nuts saying you just take it to the hole Rondo, we'll hang back.

But Rondo will definitely be a welcome sight at home these next two games. Hopefully the C's press on the gas and blow em out. No reason they can't.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Man I wish we still had Tony Allen and Delonte West, we could definently use those guys right now. Another big wouldn't hurt either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, a man named Kendrick Perkins.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> God I wish, that Perkins trade was a huge disaster, we still have not recovered from it and we have nothing to show for it.
Click to expand...


It was a bad trade but there will be something to show for it. Jeff Green's coming back next year and the C's have the Clippers first round pick next year. With that they have the 21st and 22nd picks. They'll be able to get 2 solid youngsters or trade up if they see something that is can't miss.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

The C's played so terrible in the 3rd that I switched to Lamar and Chloe. I didn't know he had a reality show during the season; probably why he never got his head straight. It was actually somewhat entertaining.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> The C's played so terrible in the 3rd that I switched to Lamar and Chloe. I didn't know he had a reality show during the season; probably why he never got his head straight. It was actually somewhat entertaining.



I went and buried my head in my pillow after the third quarter, I checked the score on my phone and was surprised to see Boston had won and Pierce pulled a tebow, thank god.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, a man named Kendrick Perkins.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> God I wish, that Perkins trade was a huge disaster, we still have not recovered from it and we have nothing to show for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was a bad trade but there will be something to show for it. Jeff Green's coming back next year and the C's have the Clippers first round pick next year. With that they have the 21st and 22nd picks. They'll be able to get 2 solid youngsters or trade up if they see something that is can't miss.
Click to expand...


I'll have to wait and see about Green, he is coming back from major heart surgery after all, plus isn't he a free agent this summer?


----------



## Rocko

High_Gravity said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> God I wish, that Perkins trade was a huge disaster, we still have not recovered from it and we have nothing to show for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a bad trade but there will be something to show for it. Jeff Green's coming back next year and the C's have the Clippers first round pick next year. With that they have the 21st and 22nd picks. They'll be able to get 2 solid youngsters or trade up if they see something that is can't miss.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll have to wait and see about Green, he is coming back from major heart surgery after all, plus isn't he a free agent this summer?
Click to expand...


He's basically a free agent now. Boston voided his conract when they found out about his heart issue.


----------



## Rocko

TheGreatGatsby said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, a man named Kendrick Perkins.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> God I wish, that Perkins trade was a huge disaster, we still have not recovered from it and we have nothing to show for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was a bad trade but there will be something to show for it. Jeff Green's coming back next year and the C's have the Clippers first round pick next year. With that they have the 21st and 22nd picks. They'll be able to get 2 solid youngsters or trade up if they see something that is can't miss.
Click to expand...


I know Perkins is a good, but I don't think they would have won it with him last year. Green could pan out to be a better player, and like you said-they got picks. It's a tough call.


----------



## High_Gravity

Rocko said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was a bad trade but there will be something to show for it. Jeff Green's coming back next year and the C's have the Clippers first round pick next year. With that they have the 21st and 22nd picks. They'll be able to get 2 solid youngsters or trade up if they see something that is can't miss.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll have to wait and see about Green, he is coming back from major heart surgery after all, plus isn't he a free agent this summer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's basically a free agent now. Boston voided his conract when they found out about his heart issue.
Click to expand...


Yeah I don't think hes gonna come back, if you think about it he owes Boston absolutely nothing, he'll probably move on to another team or go back to OKC.


----------



## Rocko

High_Gravity said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll have to wait and see about Green, he is coming back from major heart surgery after all, plus isn't he a free agent this summer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's basically a free agent now. Boston voided his conract when they found out about his heart issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah I don't think hes gonna come back, if you think about it he owes Boston absolutely nothing, he'll probably move on to another team or go back to OKC.
Click to expand...


Come to think of it, you're probably right. Do you think he has the right to be mad at the Celtics for voiding his contract?


----------



## High_Gravity

Rocko said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's basically a free agent now. Boston voided his conract when they found out about his heart issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I don't think hes gonna come back, if you think about it he owes Boston absolutely nothing, he'll probably move on to another team or go back to OKC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Come to think of it, you're probably right. Do you think he has the right to be mad at the Celtics for voiding his contract?
Click to expand...


Well no, the Celtics had no choice we were short manned as it was. I just don't think he has any real loyalty to the Celtics, he may come back but chances are he'll just leave, he barely played in Boston and has no real loyalty to them.


----------



## High_Gravity

Rocko said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> God I wish, that Perkins trade was a huge disaster, we still have not recovered from it and we have nothing to show for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a bad trade but there will be something to show for it. Jeff Green's coming back next year and the C's have the Clippers first round pick next year. With that they have the 21st and 22nd picks. They'll be able to get 2 solid youngsters or trade up if they see something that is can't miss.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know Perkins is a good, but I don't think they would have won it with him last year. Green could pan out to be a better player, and like you said-they got picks. It's a tough call.
Click to expand...


Boston would not have won with Perkins last year but I would rather have Perkins and Nate Robinson back on our team, we could use those guys right now.


----------



## Rocko

High_Gravity said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I don't think hes gonna come back, if you think about it he owes Boston absolutely nothing, he'll probably move on to another team or go back to OKC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Come to think of it, you're probably right. Do you think he has the right to be mad at the Celtics for voiding his contract?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well no, the Celtics had no choice we were short manned as it was. I just don't think he has any real loyalty to the Celtics, he may come back but chances are he'll just leave, he barely played in Boston and has no real loyalty to them.
Click to expand...


You might be right, but if he was frustraited with team, I wouldn't really be shocked. I mean, putting myself in his shoes- not only do I have to worry about this heart surgery, but I've come to learn I'm fired too. If that guy didn't know the NBA is a business, then he deffinately knows now.


----------



## High_Gravity

Rocko said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> Come to think of it, you're probably right. Do you think he has the right to be mad at the Celtics for voiding his contract?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well no, the Celtics had no choice we were short manned as it was. I just don't think he has any real loyalty to the Celtics, he may come back but chances are he'll just leave, he barely played in Boston and has no real loyalty to them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You might be right, but if he was frustraited with team, I wouldn't really be shocked. I mean, putting myself in his shoes- not only do I have to worry about this heart surgery, but I've come to learn I'm fired too. If that guy didn't know the NBA is a business, then he deffinately knows now.
Click to expand...


Yeah if I were a betting man I would say Green is pretty much gone, its only fitting that we traded Perkins and have nothing to show for it. Plus even if he does stay the man just had major heart surgery, there is no gaurantee what kind of player he will be.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Rocko said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's basically a free agent now. Boston voided his conract when they found out about his heart issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I don't think hes gonna come back, if you think about it he owes Boston absolutely nothing, he'll probably move on to another team or go back to OKC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Come to think of it, you're probably right. Do you think he has the right to be mad at the Celtics for voiding his contract?
Click to expand...


It turns out it wasn't a voided contract. He signed the one year extension but it was nullified b/c the standard physical showed the heart issue. Had he already been under contract, the money would have been guaranteed.

Reports are that Green did hang out with the C's at times during the season, so I imagine that they have the inside track to resigning him.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I don't think hes gonna come back, if you think about it he owes Boston absolutely nothing, he'll probably move on to another team or go back to OKC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Come to think of it, you're probably right. Do you think he has the right to be mad at the Celtics for voiding his contract?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It turns out it wasn't a voided contract. He signed the one year extension but it was nullified b/c the standard physical showed the heart issue. Had he already been under contract, the money would have been guaranteed.
> 
> Reports are that Green did hang out with the C's at times during the season, so I imagine that they have the inside track to resigning him.
Click to expand...


Thats possible, but than again Tony Allen said he wanted to be a Celtic for life and than we lost him to Memphis.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was a bad trade but there will be something to show for it. Jeff Green's coming back next year and the C's have the Clippers first round pick next year. With that they have the 21st and 22nd picks. They'll be able to get 2 solid youngsters or trade up if they see something that is can't miss.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know Perkins is a good, but I don't think they would have won it with him last year. Green could pan out to be a better player, and like you said-they got picks. It's a tough call.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Boston would not have won with Perkins last year but I would rather have Perkins and Nate Robinson back on our team, we could use those guys right now.
Click to expand...


Hard to say. They got whooped by the Heat but that's b/c they lost the edge that Perkins gave them. They've been a lot softer on offense and defense since he left. He was a great shot deterrent in the paint and he had a really good high low game with KG. And Ray, Rondo and Pierce all liked to get into the paint and dish it to him for dunks. 

Look who basically replaced Perkins last year; J O'Neal. He was way soft compared to Perkins. Shaq was great when he played but he was gone by the playoffs.

And this year what do you have? Brandon Bass. He's not getting offensive boards, dunks and blocked shots. 

There's no doubt that getting rid of Perkins was a stupid move. I just think there's a silver lining with the draft pick. A late mid first rounder can pay dividends. You can get a Divac or Ginobili or Parker if you're doing your homework.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know Perkins is a good, but I don't think they would have won it with him last year. Green could pan out to be a better player, and like you said-they got picks. It's a tough call.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boston would not have won with Perkins last year but I would rather have Perkins and Nate Robinson back on our team, we could use those guys right now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hard to say. They got whooped by the Heat but that's b/c they lost the edge that Perkins gave them. They've been a lot softer on offense and defense since he left. He was a great shot deterrent in the paint and he had a really good high low game with KG. And Ray, Rondo and Pierce all liked to get into the paint and dish it to him for dunks.
> 
> Look who basically replaced Perkins last year; J O'Neal. He was way soft compared to Perkins. Shaq was great when he played but he was gone by the playoffs.
> 
> And this year what do you have? Brandon Bass. He's not getting offensive boards, dunks and blocked shots.
> 
> There's no doubt that getting rid of Perkins was a stupid move. I just think there's a silver lining with the draft pick. A late mid first rounder can pay dividends. You can get a Divac or Ginobili or Parker if you're doing your homework.
Click to expand...


I don't think its really Jermaine O'neals fault, he signed on with Boston thinking he was going to be a back up center to Perkins, than out of nowhere we pull the disastrous Perkins trade and JO is thrown into the starting role, thats now what he signed up for.  The problem with the Perkins trade is, thats a rebuilding move once you get rid of him, so why are we hanging around with Pierce, Allen and Garnett trying to make one last run with them? if thats what we were going to do, we should have just kept Perkins, Nate Robinson too, we could have really used his offense off the bench.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Boston would not have won with Perkins last year but I would rather have Perkins and Nate Robinson back on our team, we could use those guys right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hard to say. They got whooped by the Heat but that's b/c they lost the edge that Perkins gave them. They've been a lot softer on offense and defense since he left. He was a great shot deterrent in the paint and he had a really good high low game with KG. And Ray, Rondo and Pierce all liked to get into the paint and dish it to him for dunks.
> 
> Look who basically replaced Perkins last year; J O'Neal. He was way soft compared to Perkins. Shaq was great when he played but he was gone by the playoffs.
> 
> And this year what do you have? Brandon Bass. He's not getting offensive boards, dunks and blocked shots.
> 
> There's no doubt that getting rid of Perkins was a stupid move. I just think there's a silver lining with the draft pick. A late mid first rounder can pay dividends. You can get a Divac or Ginobili or Parker if you're doing your homework.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think its really Jermaine O'neals fault, he signed on with Boston thinking he was going to be a back up center to Perkins, than out of nowhere we pull the disastrous Perkins trade and JO is thrown into the starting role, thats now what he signed up for.  The problem with the Perkins trade is, thats a rebuilding move once you get rid of him, so why are we hanging around with Pierce, Allen and Garnett trying to make one last run with them? if thats what we were going to do, we should have just kept Perkins, Nate Robinson too, we could have really used his offense off the bench.
Click to expand...


Because it wasn't just a rebuilding move. It was a cap move.


----------



## Billo_Really

High_Gravity said:


> Boston would not have won with Perkins last year but I would rather have Perkins and Nate Robinson back on our team, we could use those guys right now.


Fuck Boston!  I hate Boston!  I hate everything there is about Boston.  The only thing I have to say to you is...

*"Don't be so defiant, we have Kobe Bryant!"*


----------



## High_Gravity

loinboy said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Boston would not have won with Perkins last year but I would rather have Perkins and Nate Robinson back on our team, we could use those guys right now.
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck Boston!  I hate Boston!  I hate everything there is about Boston.  The only thing I have to say to you is...
> 
> *"Don't be so defiant, we have Kobe Bryant!"*
Click to expand...


Jesus Fuckin Christ, it figures you are a Lakers fan.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hard to say. They got whooped by the Heat but that's b/c they lost the edge that Perkins gave them. They've been a lot softer on offense and defense since he left. He was a great shot deterrent in the paint and he had a really good high low game with KG. And Ray, Rondo and Pierce all liked to get into the paint and dish it to him for dunks.
> 
> Look who basically replaced Perkins last year; J O'Neal. He was way soft compared to Perkins. Shaq was great when he played but he was gone by the playoffs.
> 
> And this year what do you have? Brandon Bass. He's not getting offensive boards, dunks and blocked shots.
> 
> There's no doubt that getting rid of Perkins was a stupid move. I just think there's a silver lining with the draft pick. A late mid first rounder can pay dividends. You can get a Divac or Ginobili or Parker if you're doing your homework.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think its really Jermaine O'neals fault, he signed on with Boston thinking he was going to be a back up center to Perkins, than out of nowhere we pull the disastrous Perkins trade and JO is thrown into the starting role, thats now what he signed up for.  The problem with the Perkins trade is, thats a rebuilding move once you get rid of him, so why are we hanging around with Pierce, Allen and Garnett trying to make one last run with them? if thats what we were going to do, we should have just kept Perkins, Nate Robinson too, we could have really used his offense off the bench.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because it wasn't just a rebuilding move. It was a cap move.
Click to expand...


Well when Danny moved those pieces, he put the Celtics in rebuilding mode whether he realized it or not.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think its really Jermaine O'neals fault, he signed on with Boston thinking he was going to be a back up center to Perkins, than out of nowhere we pull the disastrous Perkins trade and JO is thrown into the starting role, thats now what he signed up for.  The problem with the Perkins trade is, thats a rebuilding move once you get rid of him, so why are we hanging around with Pierce, Allen and Garnett trying to make one last run with them? if thats what we were going to do, we should have just kept Perkins, Nate Robinson too, we could have really used his offense off the bench.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because it wasn't just a rebuilding move. It was a cap move.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well when Danny moved those pieces, he put the Celtics in rebuilding mode whether he realized it or not.
Click to expand...


He realized it. The plan was to be competitive and rebuild. I know that Perkins was willing to resign at good rate. But it was still going to put them way over the luxury cap. If you want to blame anyone, you have to blame the C's owner for wanting a bigger profit.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Spurs making the Jazz look like chumps. I think they're going to steamroll the west.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Spurs making the Jazz look like chumps. I think they're going to steamroll the west.



The Jazz are actually not as bad as the Spurs are making them look, the Spurs have the best chance to come out of the West since they won back in 2007.


----------



## skipper

High_Gravity said:


> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Boston would not have won with Perkins last year but I would rather have Perkins and Nate Robinson back on our team, we could use those guys right now.
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck Boston!  I hate Boston!  I hate everything there is about Boston.  The only thing I have to say to you is...
> 
> *"Don't be so defiant, we have Kobe Bryant!"*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jesus Fuckin Christ, it figures you are a Lakers fan.
Click to expand...


I'm a Lakers fan and root for the Celtics if the two aren't head to head. As a kid, Pierce used to sneak into the Forum so we're not all haters.


----------



## High_Gravity

skipper said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck Boston!  I hate Boston!  I hate everything there is about Boston.  The only thing I have to say to you is...
> 
> *"Don't be so defiant, we have Kobe Bryant!"*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus Fuckin Christ, it figures you are a Lakers fan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm a Lakers fan and root for the Celtics if the two aren't head to head. As a kid, Pierce used to sneak into the Forum so we're not all haters.
Click to expand...


Its crazy how Pierce lived in LA and ended up being a Celtics legend.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

skipper said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck Boston!  I hate Boston!  I hate everything there is about Boston.  The only thing I have to say to you is...
> 
> *"Don't be so defiant, we have Kobe Bryant!"*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus Fuckin Christ, it figures you are a Lakers fan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm a Lakers fan and root for the Celtics if the two aren't head to head. As a kid, Pierce used to sneak into the Forum so we're not all haters.
Click to expand...


Mmm. I don't know. Real Celtics fans hate the Lakers lol.


----------



## skipper

High_Gravity said:


> skipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus Fuckin Christ, it figures you are a Lakers fan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a Lakers fan and root for the Celtics if the two aren't head to head. As a kid, Pierce used to sneak into the Forum so we're not all haters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Its crazy how Pierce lived in LA and ended up being a Celtics legend.
Click to expand...


Yeah, I know. We actually lost him twice. Wanted him to go to UCLA but he went to Kansas instead. But we love him here when he doesn't show up in green, if you know what I mean.


----------



## skipper

TheGreatGatsby said:


> skipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus Fuckin Christ, it figures you are a Lakers fan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a Lakers fan and root for the Celtics if the two aren't head to head. As a kid, Pierce used to sneak into the Forum so we're not all haters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mmm. I don't know. Real Celtics fans hate the Lakers lol.
Click to expand...


I'd like to think that's the old 80s Bird/Magic model, but maybe not.


----------



## Billo_Really

High_Gravity said:


> Jesus Fuckin Christ, it figures you are a Lakers fan.


When I first started following the Lakers, their stars were Jerry and Elgin.  They had a white center named Darryl Imhoff, for whom they traded for my favorite player of all-time_*...............Wilt Chamberlain*_!

I've been following the Lakers since before they played at the Forum.


----------



## Billo_Really

skipper said:


> I'd like to think that's the old 80s Bird/Magic model, but maybe not.


Lakers and Celtics met *9 times *in the finals BEFORE Magic/Bird.


----------



## High_Gravity

loinboy said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus Fuckin Christ, it figures you are a Lakers fan.
> 
> 
> 
> When I first started following the Lakers, their stars were Jerry and Elgin.  They had a white center named Darryl Imhoff, for whom they traded for my favorite player of all-time_*...............Wilt Chamberlain*_!
> 
> I've been following the Lakers since before they played at the Forum.
Click to expand...


Sounds good, welcome to the board.


----------



## sealybobo

loinboy said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus Fuckin Christ, it figures you are a Lakers fan.
> 
> 
> 
> When I first started following the Lakers, their stars were Jerry and Elgin.  They had a white center named Darryl Imhoff, for whom they traded for my favorite player of all-time_*...............Wilt Chamberlain*_!
> 
> I've been following the Lakers since before they played at the Forum.
Click to expand...


That makes me think of a few questions.  

Who are the greatest white centers?  Vladi Divac?  Memo Okur?  The guy who played with LeBron in Cleveland?  Ron Siikaly?  

Greatest white players in general would be Jerry West and Larry Bird?  How about Nash and Jason Kidd?  

How good would the best all white team of all time do against the Heat for example?  And who's on this team?  Jerry West, Larry Bird, Jason Kidd, Dirk?  Or would you put John Stockton, Nash, Chris Mullin, Havlicek, Mark Price, Rik Smits, Hornacek on the team?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

sealybobo said:


> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus Fuckin Christ, it figures you are a Lakers fan.
> 
> 
> 
> When I first started following the Lakers, their stars were Jerry and Elgin.  They had a white center named Darryl Imhoff, for whom they traded for my favorite player of all-time_*...............Wilt Chamberlain*_!
> 
> I've been following the Lakers since before they played at the Forum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That makes me think of a few questions.
> 
> Who are the greatest white centers?  Vladi Divac?  Memo Okur?  The guy who played with LeBron in Cleveland?  Ron Siikaly?
> 
> Greatest white players in general would be Jerry West and Larry Bird?  How about Nash and Jason Kidd?
> 
> How good would the best all white team of all time do against the Heat for example?  And who's on this team?  Jerry West, Larry Bird, Jason Kidd, Dirk?  Or would you put John Stockton, Nash, Chris Mullin, Havlicek, Mark Price, Rik Smits, Hornacek on the team?
Click to expand...


Bill Walton before the injuries was arguably the best center ever. And Larry Bird is the greatest ever. You can throw the white stuff out the window. He beat Jordan 14 times in a row.


----------



## sealybobo

loinboy said:


> skipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to think that's the old 80s Bird/Magic model, but maybe not.
> 
> 
> 
> Lakers and Celtics met *9 times *in the finals BEFORE Magic/Bird.
Click to expand...


My interest in the NBA started with Magic and Bird.  Then thank God for the Detroit Bad Boys.  Did you know the years the Pistons won were the first years the NBA playoffs were aired in Europe?  It got them addicted to basketball.  Those were the good old days but they did miss out not seeing Magic/Bird.

P.S.  Its going to be either the Spurs, LA Lakers, Heat or Oklahoma.  Based on who everyone I know is rooting for, we all want OK to win.  Really bad too.  Some people like the Spurs but no one wants Kobe or LeBron to win.  Anyone willing to bet a pinky they know for sure who's gonna win it all?  Please say so now.  I have no clue.  Kobe could do it again.  He's proven me wrong 5 other times.  I was never a fan of the Spurs but they are a dynasty that is playing great.  I wouldn't bet against them.  OK has never won before and LeBron chokes in the finals until he proves otherwise, so no one can be sure until we see them play.  I can't wait for LA v. OK and then whoever wins that v Spurs.  And the East is a cake walk for Miami so boring until the Finals.  That is one thing I'm sure of.  Miami will make the finals.


----------



## skipper

TheGreatGatsby said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> When I first started following the Lakers, their stars were Jerry and Elgin.  They had a white center named Darryl Imhoff, for whom they traded for my favorite player of all-time_*...............Wilt Chamberlain*_!
> 
> I've been following the Lakers since before they played at the Forum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That makes me think of a few questions.
> 
> Who are the greatest white centers?  Vladi Divac?  Memo Okur?  The guy who played with LeBron in Cleveland?  Ron Siikaly?
> 
> Greatest white players in general would be Jerry West and Larry Bird?  How about Nash and Jason Kidd?
> 
> How good would the best all white team of all time do against the Heat for example?  And who's on this team?  Jerry West, Larry Bird, Jason Kidd, Dirk?  Or would you put John Stockton, Nash, Chris Mullin, Havlicek, Mark Price, Rik Smits, Hornacek on the team?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bill Walton before the injuries was arguably the best center ever. And Larry Bird is the greatest ever. You can throw the white stuff out the window. He beat Jordan 14 times in a row.
Click to expand...


Before Walton there was George Mikan of the Minneapolis Lakers.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

skipper said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> That makes me think of a few questions.
> 
> Who are the greatest white centers?  Vladi Divac?  Memo Okur?  The guy who played with LeBron in Cleveland?  Ron Siikaly?
> 
> Greatest white players in general would be Jerry West and Larry Bird?  How about Nash and Jason Kidd?
> 
> How good would the best all white team of all time do against the Heat for example?  And who's on this team?  Jerry West, Larry Bird, Jason Kidd, Dirk?  Or would you put John Stockton, Nash, Chris Mullin, Havlicek, Mark Price, Rik Smits, Hornacek on the team?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bill Walton before the injuries was arguably the best center ever. And Larry Bird is the greatest ever. You can throw the white stuff out the window. He beat Jordan 14 times in a row.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Before Walton there was George Mikan of the Minneapolis Lakers.
Click to expand...


Yea I thought about him. I think he just dominated b/c he was a 7 footer ahead of his time. I doubt he was really top ten.


----------



## sealybobo

TheGreatGatsby said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> When I first started following the Lakers, their stars were Jerry and Elgin.  They had a white center named Darryl Imhoff, for whom they traded for my favorite player of all-time_*...............Wilt Chamberlain*_!
> 
> I've been following the Lakers since before they played at the Forum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That makes me think of a few questions.
> 
> Who are the greatest white centers?  Vladi Divac?  Memo Okur?  The guy who played with LeBron in Cleveland?  Ron Siikaly?
> 
> Greatest white players in general would be Jerry West and Larry Bird?  How about Nash and Jason Kidd?
> 
> How good would the best all white team of all time do against the Heat for example?  And who's on this team?  Jerry West, Larry Bird, Jason Kidd, Dirk?  Or would you put John Stockton, Nash, Chris Mullin, Havlicek, Mark Price, Rik Smits, Hornacek on the team?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bill Walton before the injuries was arguably the best center ever. And Larry Bird is the greatest ever. You can throw the white stuff out the window. He beat Jordan 14 times in a row.
Click to expand...


Absolutely.  I totally forgot about Walton.  

Wow.  Bird the best ever?  Didn't Magic beat Bird more times than not?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

sealybobo said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> That makes me think of a few questions.
> 
> Who are the greatest white centers?  Vladi Divac?  Memo Okur?  The guy who played with LeBron in Cleveland?  Ron Siikaly?
> 
> Greatest white players in general would be Jerry West and Larry Bird?  How about Nash and Jason Kidd?
> 
> How good would the best all white team of all time do against the Heat for example?  And who's on this team?  Jerry West, Larry Bird, Jason Kidd, Dirk?  Or would you put John Stockton, Nash, Chris Mullin, Havlicek, Mark Price, Rik Smits, Hornacek on the team?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bill Walton before the injuries was arguably the best center ever. And Larry Bird is the greatest ever. You can throw the white stuff out the window. He beat Jordan 14 times in a row.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutely.  I totally forgot about Walton.
> 
> Wow.  Bird the best ever?  Didn't Magic beat Bird more times than not?
Click to expand...


Magic did beat Bird 2 of 3. But there are various reasons for that.

1. Bird had to go through the Sixers, Bucks and Pistons in the playoffs whereas the Lakers had a cakewalk in the west.

2. In 85 when Bird lost to the Lakers the first time, he had a bad elbow that forced him to miss playoff games. His fg percentage was significantly down. 

3. In 87 when the C's played the rubber match; the Celtics were decimated. Kevin McHale was playing on a broken ankle (something that shortened his career) and Robert Parish was playing on two bad ankles. The ankles forced him out of Game 6 of the ECF. And their number two overall pick, a talent better than Michael Jordan, Len Bias died. So while the Lakers added AC Green and Michal Thompson to counter the C's height; the C's answer to the Lakers athleticism, Bias was thrown out the window. Also, Walton was gone with injuries as well. If the Lakers had that level of injuries, they would not have even been in the finals. But the 86 Celtics were not the greatest team of all-time for nothing. They battled with guys like Fred Roberts getting the start at Power Forward and they still made it to the finals and were a bad call away from tying the series at two in 87.


----------



## sealybobo

TheGreatGatsby said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bill Walton before the injuries was arguably the best center ever. And Larry Bird is the greatest ever. You can throw the white stuff out the window. He beat Jordan 14 times in a row.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely.  I totally forgot about Walton.
> 
> Wow.  Bird the best ever?  Didn't Magic beat Bird more times than not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Magic did beat Bird 2 of 3. But there are various reasons for that.
> 
> 1. Bird had to go through the Sixers, Bucks and Pistons in the playoffs whereas the Lakers had a cakewalk in the west.
> 
> 2. In 85 when Bird lost to the Lakers the first time, he had a bad elbow that forced him to miss playoff games. His fg percentage was significantly down.
> 
> 3. In 87 when the C's played the rubber match; the Celtics were decimated. Kevin McHale was playing on a broken ankle (something that shortened his career) and Robert Parish was playing on two bad ankles. The ankles forced him out of Game 6 of the ECF. And their number two overall pick, a talent better than Michael Jordan, Len Bias died. So while the Lakers added AC Green and Michal Thompson to counter the C's height; the C's answer to the Lakers athleticism, Bias was thrown out the window. Also, Walton was gone with injuries as well. If the Lakers had that level of injuries, they would not have even been in the finals. But the 86 Celtics were not the greatest team of all-time for nothing. They battled with guys like Fred Roberts getting the start at Power Forward and they still made it to the finals and were a bad call away from tying the series at two in 87.
Click to expand...


I didn't know the 86 Celtics were considered one of the greatest teams of all time?  Is that the year the Pistons would have beat them except for that bad inbound pass that bird quickly threw to that guy with the pitted face.  A point guard.  And he put it in for a layup?  You know, one of the greatest plays of all time?  All the Pistons had to do was inbound that damn pass and they would have went to the finals.  That will go down in history, especially Bird highlights.  Kills me being a Pistons fan.  I'm sure you remember it better than I do.  Damn you.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

sealybobo said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely.  I totally forgot about Walton.
> 
> Wow.  Bird the best ever?  Didn't Magic beat Bird more times than not?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Magic did beat Bird 2 of 3. But there are various reasons for that.
> 
> 1. Bird had to go through the Sixers, Bucks and Pistons in the playoffs whereas the Lakers had a cakewalk in the west.
> 
> 2. In 85 when Bird lost to the Lakers the first time, he had a bad elbow that forced him to miss playoff games. His fg percentage was significantly down.
> 
> 3. In 87 when the C's played the rubber match; the Celtics were decimated. Kevin McHale was playing on a broken ankle (something that shortened his career) and Robert Parish was playing on two bad ankles. The ankles forced him out of Game 6 of the ECF. And their number two overall pick, a talent better than Michael Jordan, Len Bias died. So while the Lakers added AC Green and Michal Thompson to counter the C's height; the C's answer to the Lakers athleticism, Bias was thrown out the window. Also, Walton was gone with injuries as well. If the Lakers had that level of injuries, they would not have even been in the finals. But the 86 Celtics were not the greatest team of all-time for nothing. They battled with guys like Fred Roberts getting the start at Power Forward and they still made it to the finals and were a bad call away from tying the series at two in 87.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't know the 86 Celtics were considered one of the greatest teams of all time?  Is that the year the Pistons would have beat them except for that bad inbound pass that bird quickly threw to that guy with the pitted face.  A point guard.  And he put it in for a layup?  You know, one of the greatest plays of all time?  All the Pistons had to do was inbound that damn pass and they would have went to the finals.  That will go down in history, especially Bird highlights.  Kills me being a Pistons fan.  I'm sure you remember it better than I do.  Damn you.
Click to expand...


No that was 87 that the decimated Celts still beat the Pistons.  - You can watch Game 7 of that series on YT. You should check it out. It's a fun watch.


----------



## sealybobo

TheGreatGatsby said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Magic did beat Bird 2 of 3. But there are various reasons for that.
> 
> 1. Bird had to go through the Sixers, Bucks and Pistons in the playoffs whereas the Lakers had a cakewalk in the west.
> 
> 2. In 85 when Bird lost to the Lakers the first time, he had a bad elbow that forced him to miss playoff games. His fg percentage was significantly down.
> 
> 3. In 87 when the C's played the rubber match; the Celtics were decimated. Kevin McHale was playing on a broken ankle (something that shortened his career) and Robert Parish was playing on two bad ankles. The ankles forced him out of Game 6 of the ECF. And their number two overall pick, a talent better than Michael Jordan, Len Bias died. So while the Lakers added AC Green and Michal Thompson to counter the C's height; the C's answer to the Lakers athleticism, Bias was thrown out the window. Also, Walton was gone with injuries as well. If the Lakers had that level of injuries, they would not have even been in the finals. But the 86 Celtics were not the greatest team of all-time for nothing. They battled with guys like Fred Roberts getting the start at Power Forward and they still made it to the finals and were a bad call away from tying the series at two in 87.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't know the 86 Celtics were considered one of the greatest teams of all time?  Is that the year the Pistons would have beat them except for that bad inbound pass that bird quickly threw to that guy with the pitted face.  A point guard.  And he put it in for a layup?  You know, one of the greatest plays of all time?  All the Pistons had to do was inbound that damn pass and they would have went to the finals.  That will go down in history, especially Bird highlights.  Kills me being a Pistons fan.  I'm sure you remember it better than I do.  Damn you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No that was 87 that the decimated Celts still beat the Pistons.  - You can watch Game 7 of that series on YT. You should check it out. It's a fun watch.
Click to expand...


For you its fun to watch.  

The only reason I'm over it is the back to back championships we won after.  

So who's gonna win?  Spurs, Heat, OK or Lakers?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

The Lakers are going to have a hard time matching up against OKC's athleticism. But they should be able to compete like the Mavs did. The winner of that match-up better hope that the Grizzlies beat the Spurs (Clippers won't) b/c neither of them can match-up with them very well at all.

The Celtics and the Heat should have a classic confrontation in the ECF. Again, I wouldn't pick either team if they're playing the Spurs.


----------



## High_Gravity

sealybobo said:


> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus Fuckin Christ, it figures you are a Lakers fan.
> 
> 
> 
> When I first started following the Lakers, their stars were Jerry and Elgin.  They had a white center named Darryl Imhoff, for whom they traded for my favorite player of all-time_*...............Wilt Chamberlain*_!
> 
> I've been following the Lakers since before they played at the Forum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That makes me think of a few questions.
> 
> Who are the greatest white centers?  Vladi Divac?  Memo Okur?  The guy who played with LeBron in Cleveland?  Ron Siikaly?
> 
> Greatest white players in general would be Jerry West and Larry Bird?  How about Nash and Jason Kidd?
> 
> How good would the best all white team of all time do against the Heat for example?  And who's on this team?  Jerry West, Larry Bird, Jason Kidd, Dirk?  Or would you put John Stockton, Nash, Chris Mullin, Havlicek, Mark Price, Rik Smits, Hornacek on the team?
Click to expand...


Jason Kidds father is Black. Kevin Love is probably on his way to being a hall of famer if he keeps up his current level of play.


----------



## High_Gravity

Well the Celtics won on Friday night and yesterday, I am happy and cannot ask for more than that. I am really happy Ray Allen is back, he is one of my favorite players and I thought we had seen the last of him in a Celtics uniform, well he is back and he is playing good. Paul Pierce was amazing last night, I hope his injuries are not too severe when he banged his knee, so many players are falling left and right to injuries. Hopefully Boston can finish off Atlanta tomorrow, Philly has Chicago in a choke hold, we are looking at a Boston/Philly second round series hopefully.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> The Lakers are going to have a hard time matching up against OKC's athleticism. But they should be able to compete like the Mavs did. The winner of that match-up better hope that the Grizzlies beat the Spurs (Clippers won't) b/c neither of them can match-up with them very well at all.
> 
> The Celtics and the Heat should have a classic confrontation in the ECF. Again, I wouldn't pick either team if they're playing the Spurs.



I didn't foresee such a struggle with Memphis and the Clippers, if LA wins the next game the Grizzlies will be in some serious shit.


----------



## Article 15

High_Gravity said:


> Well the Celtics won on Friday night and yesterday, I am happy and cannot ask for more than that. I am really happy Ray Allen is back, he is one of my favorite players and I thought we had seen the last of him in a Celtics uniform, well he is back and he is playing good. Paul Pierce was amazing last night, I hope his injuries are not too severe when he banged his knee, so many players are falling left and right to injuries. Hopefully Boston can finish off Atlanta tomorrow, Philly has Chicago in a choke hold, we are looking at a Boston/Philly second round series hopefully.



Aye. 

Finishing them off in game five is paramount, IMO.


----------



## High_Gravity

Article 15 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well the Celtics won on Friday night and yesterday, I am happy and cannot ask for more than that. I am really happy Ray Allen is back, he is one of my favorite players and I thought we had seen the last of him in a Celtics uniform, well he is back and he is playing good. Paul Pierce was amazing last night, I hope his injuries are not too severe when he banged his knee, so many players are falling left and right to injuries. Hopefully Boston can finish off Atlanta tomorrow, Philly has Chicago in a choke hold, we are looking at a Boston/Philly second round series hopefully.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aye.
> 
> Finishing them off in game five is paramount, IMO.
Click to expand...


Yup before Horford gets back in the swing of things, they got to deliver the knock out blow tomorrow night. Ray Allen is playing the best I have ever seen with a player with bone spurs imo, he could have easily elected to take the surgery and prepare for a new team next year, I'm glad he stuck with us.


----------



## Billo_Really

sealybobo said:


> I didn't know the 86 Celtics were considered one of the greatest teams of all time?  Is that the year the Pistons would have beat them except for that bad inbound pass that bird quickly threw to that guy with the pitted face.  A point guard.  And he put it in for a layup?  You know, one of the greatest plays of all time?  All the Pistons had to do was inbound that damn pass and they would have went to the finals.  That will go down in history, especially Bird highlights.  Kills me being a Pistons fan.  I'm sure you remember it better than I do.  Damn you.


'87 Lakers were the best team in NBA history.  They started 39-3 and never looked back.  '86 Celtics were good, but not that good.  I'd put the '71 Bucks, '72 Lakers and the '77 Trailblazers ahead of them.


----------



## Billo_Really

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Who are the greatest white centers?  Vladi Divac?  Memo Okur?  The guy who played with LeBron in Cleveland?  Ron Siikaly?


Let me see...
Dave Cowens
Bill Laimbeer
Jack Sikma
Bill Walton
Tom Boerwinkle
Mark Eaton
Neil Walk
 


TheGreatGatsby said:


> Greatest white players in general would be Jerry West and Larry Bird?  How about Nash and Jason Kidd?


Greatest white guys?

Jerry West
Larry Bird
Jerry Lucas
Pete Marovich
Bob Pettit
John Havlichek
Rick Barry
Jerry Sloan


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

loinboy said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't know the 86 Celtics were considered one of the greatest teams of all time?  Is that the year the Pistons would have beat them except for that bad inbound pass that bird quickly threw to that guy with the pitted face.  A point guard.  And he put it in for a layup?  You know, one of the greatest plays of all time?  All the Pistons had to do was inbound that damn pass and they would have went to the finals.  That will go down in history, especially Bird highlights.  Kills me being a Pistons fan.  I'm sure you remember it better than I do.  Damn you.
> 
> 
> 
> '87 Lakers were the best team in NBA history.  They started 39-3 and never looked back.  '86 Celtics were good, but not that good.  I'd put the '71 Bucks, '72 Lakers and the '77 Trailblazers ahead of them.
Click to expand...


The 86 Lakers were destroyed by the Twin Towers 4-1. And you go back and watch games and read articles and they talk about mid season how nobody was going to beat the Celtics that year. And frankly if it wasn't for a muffed out of bounds play at the end of Game 3, the Celtics would have swept the Rockets in The Finals that year. As it was, they beat them by like 30 in Game 6 to finish them off.

What makes the 87 Lakers that much more special than 86? Magic elevated his game that year. But Kareem had declined that much more. They added Green and Thompson. But on the whole, I don't think those moves made them that much more special. Those moves were pretty much for the sake of matching up with the Celtics. I don't mind Magic thinking that team was the best, but I see no way it's really true.

The 87 C's lost Jerry Sichting from the prior year. Kevin McHale was on a broken ankle. Robert Parish was on two very bad ankles. Bill Walton was out injured. Scott Wedman was out injured. And despite that they were a bad call away from tying the 87 Finals at 2-2. Sorry but the 87 Lakers don't hold a candle to the 86 C's.

And it's scary to think how good the already greatest team of all-time could've been if Len Bias would've lived.

All of that said, none of those other teams you mentioned hold a candle to the 86 C's either. They were the deadly on both sides of the ball.


----------



## High_Gravity

The Spurs swept the Jazz last night but wow I did not expect to see the Clippers up 3-1 on the Grizzlies, I thought this series was going the other way I did not think the Clippers would be able to match up with the Grizzlies, Chris Paul is a hell of a warrior.


----------



## Billo_Really

TheGreatGatsby said:


> The 86 Lakers were destroyed by the Twin Towers 4-1. .


I wouldn't call a last second tip-in by Ralph Sampson "destruction".


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

loinboy said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> The 86 Lakers were destroyed by the Twin Towers 4-1. .
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't call a last second tip-in by Ralph Sampson "destruction".
Click to expand...


With Olajuwon ejected, the Rockets still made that comeback at the LA Forum.


----------



## Billo_Really

TheGreatGatsby said:


> With Olajuwon ejected, the Rockets still made that comeback at the LA Forum.


During the 80s, the Lakers went to the Finals 9 times, in 10 years.  How many times were the Celtics in the Finals during those years?  3?  4?

One more Laker title and we're tied.  Two more and we're the dominant team in NBA history.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

loinboy said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> With Olajuwon ejected, the Rockets still made that comeback at the LA Forum.
> 
> 
> 
> During the 80s, the Lakers went to the Finals 9 times, in 10 years.  How many times were the Celtics in the Finals during those years?  3?  4?
> 
> One more Laker title and we're tied.  Two more and we're the dominant team in NBA history.
Click to expand...


8 times to the C's 5. And the Lakers were in a weaker conference and they didn't suffer the injuries that the Celtics did. The three of four dynasty quality teams of the 80's were in the East.

And you want to talk dominant in terms of simple minded numbers? What's the Lakers record vs. the Celtics in the Finals?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Celts f'd around and it cost them a close out against the Hawks. Lakers looked bad against an anemic Nuggets team. They'll get swept by OKC if they're gonna play like that.


----------



## Billo_Really

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Celts f'd around and it cost them a close out against the Hawks. Lakers looked bad against an anemic Nuggets team. They'll get swept by OKC if they're gonna play like that.


One more game and we get our thug back.


----------



## Billo_Really

TheGreatGatsby said:


> And you want to talk dominant in terms of simple minded numbers? What's the Lakers record vs. the Celtics in the Finals?


Well, since the first Laker victory over the Celtics in the Finals didn't occur until 1985, their record ain't that good.  We lost 9 in a row during the 60's to that fuckin' Russell dude and his Don Nelson bounce.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

loinboy said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Celts f'd around and it cost them a close out against the Hawks. Lakers looked bad against an anemic Nuggets team. They'll get swept by OKC if they're gonna play like that.
> 
> 
> 
> One more game and we get our thug back.
Click to expand...


I'll admit that Barnes sucks. But Artest isn't that much of an upgrade. Gasol/Bynum - One of them has to play like a beast in any game for the Lakers to win.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Celts f'd around and it cost them a close out against the Hawks. Lakers looked bad against an anemic Nuggets team. They'll get swept by OKC if they're gonna play like that.



I stopped watching the Celtics game at the end of the second quarter when the Hawks took the lead, I knew Atlanta was going to win. Al Horford is back and playing well and thats not a good thing for the Celtics we don't have any bigs to match up with him, Atlanta is going win the next game and more than likely take the series in 7.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Celts f'd around and it cost them a close out against the Hawks. Lakers looked bad against an anemic Nuggets team. They'll get swept by OKC if they're gonna play like that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I stopped watching the Celtics game at the end of the second quarter when the Hawks took the lead, I knew Atlanta was going to win. Al Horford is back and playing well and thats not a good thing for the Celtics we don't have any bigs to match up with him, Atlanta is going win the next game and more than likely take the series in 7.
Click to expand...


The C's have a much better inside presence. Al Horford is nothing to be scared about.

They missed easy shots all night. Pierce was being a drama queen - sitting on the bench pretending he was injured. Doc just accepted it b/c he figured if he could get rest and rub Paul's ego then it'd be better. 

They were up by about 7 in the 4th. Atlanta didn't do anything spectacular. The Celts just took them for granted. Even on the last play when Rondo stole the ball, he dribbled all cute instead of putting his head down and driving it coast to coast.

The Celts will go home and crush the Hawks. But if for some reason they don't then Game 7 is anybody's game.


----------



## Billo_Really

TheGreatGatsby said:


> The C's have a much better inside presence. Al Horford is nothing to be scared about.
> 
> They missed easy shots all night. Pierce was being a drama queen - sitting on the bench pretending he was injured. Doc just accepted it b/c he figured if he could get rest and rub Paul's ego then it'd be better.
> 
> They were up by about 7 in the 4th. Atlanta didn't do anything spectacular. The Celts just took them for granted. Even on the last play when Rondo stole the ball, he dribbled all cute instead of putting his head down and driving it coast to coast.
> 
> The Celts will go home and crush the Hawks. But if for some reason they don't then Game 7 is anybody's game.


Boston will have a harder time with Miami than the Lakers will have with OKC.

Their season is moot anyway.  After they get knocked out of the playoffs, Ainge is going to blow up the team.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

loinboy said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> The C's have a much better inside presence. Al Horford is nothing to be scared about.
> 
> They missed easy shots all night. Pierce was being a drama queen - sitting on the bench pretending he was injured. Doc just accepted it b/c he figured if he could get rest and rub Paul's ego then it'd be better.
> 
> They were up by about 7 in the 4th. Atlanta didn't do anything spectacular. The Celts just took them for granted. Even on the last play when Rondo stole the ball, he dribbled all cute instead of putting his head down and driving it coast to coast.
> 
> The Celts will go home and crush the Hawks. But if for some reason they don't then Game 7 is anybody's game.
> 
> 
> 
> Boston will have a harder time with Miami than the Lakers will have with OKC.
> 
> Their season is moot anyway.  After they get knocked out of the playoffs, Ainge is going to blow up the team.
Click to expand...


I don't think so. They're more prepared for Miami this year. Avery Bradley's emergence gives them needed athleticism and the Heat are still a soft team in the paint. They shot out of their minds last playoffs against us and then they couldn't repeat that against Dallas when the pressure was on.

Also, I put limited stock in this; but we kicked the Heat's ass during the regular season. 

Rondo is also healthy. We were not going to win after Wade body slammed him and f'd up his elbow last year.

Also, if the Lakers are not a championship team. I think the Mavs made that clear last year. If they were, they would have already swept a very anemic Nuggets team. The Mavs team that the Thunder just swept (with some luck) is much better than the Nuggets.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Celts f'd around and it cost them a close out against the Hawks. Lakers looked bad against an anemic Nuggets team. They'll get swept by OKC if they're gonna play like that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I stopped watching the Celtics game at the end of the second quarter when the Hawks took the lead, I knew Atlanta was going to win. Al Horford is back and playing well and thats not a good thing for the Celtics we don't have any bigs to match up with him, Atlanta is going win the next game and more than likely take the series in 7.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The C's have a much better inside presence. Al Horford is nothing to be scared about.
> 
> They missed easy shots all night. Pierce was being a drama queen - sitting on the bench pretending he was injured. Doc just accepted it b/c he figured if he could get rest and rub Paul's ego then it'd be better.
> 
> They were up by about 7 in the 4th. Atlanta didn't do anything spectacular. The Celts just took them for granted. Even on the last play when Rondo stole the ball, he dribbled all cute instead of putting his head down and driving it coast to coast.
> 
> The Celts will go home and crush the Hawks. But if for some reason they don't then Game 7 is anybody's game.
Click to expand...


Al Horford is a big body we have trouble defending, we don't have the personnel anymore like Perkins, Rasheed Wallace etc to guard guys him like him, I have a feeling Boston really wasted their chance the other night, if they had won they could be resting right now instead of getting ready for another game.Atlanta really believes they can win with Horford back, and thats not a good thing.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> The C's have a much better inside presence. Al Horford is nothing to be scared about.
> 
> They missed easy shots all night. Pierce was being a drama queen - sitting on the bench pretending he was injured. Doc just accepted it b/c he figured if he could get rest and rub Paul's ego then it'd be better.
> 
> They were up by about 7 in the 4th. Atlanta didn't do anything spectacular. The Celts just took them for granted. Even on the last play when Rondo stole the ball, he dribbled all cute instead of putting his head down and driving it coast to coast.
> 
> The Celts will go home and crush the Hawks. But if for some reason they don't then Game 7 is anybody's game.
> 
> 
> 
> Boston will have a harder time with Miami than the Lakers will have with OKC.
> 
> Their season is moot anyway.  After they get knocked out of the playoffs, Ainge is going to blow up the team.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think so. They're more prepared for Miami this year. Avery Bradley's emergence gives them needed athleticism and the Heat are still a soft team in the paint. They shot out of their minds last playoffs against us and then they couldn't repeat that against Dallas when the pressure was on.
> 
> Also, I put limited stock in this; but we kicked the Heat's ass during the regular season.
> 
> Rondo is also healthy. We were not going to win after Wade body slammed him and f'd up his elbow last year.
> 
> Also, if the Lakers are not a championship team. I think the Mavs made that clear last year. If they were, they would have already swept a very anemic Nuggets team. The Mavs team that the Thunder just swept (with some luck) is much better than the Nuggets.
Click to expand...


The problem is this, Miami is soft inside yes, but than again so are we, neither team has dominant reliable centers to let loose on the floor. Don't forget we also beat Miami in the regular seas last year 3-1 just like we did this year, when you get to the playoffs the rotations change, the stakes are higher and your really not playing the same team you are from the regular season, Boston has a CHANCE against the Heat if they can make it that far, but I'm holding out on judgement and am going to wait and see if Boston actually makes it past the first round.


----------



## Mad Scientist

Can someone tell me when the NBA Draft is? My Doctor (Drummond) has two sons playing college ball (I think he said Georgetown?) and he says that they're probably gonna' get drafted. 

Yeah I know, I could go to ESPN but I don't like sports websites anymore. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## High_Gravity

Mad Scientist said:


> Can someone tell me when the NBA Draft is? My Doctor (Drummond) has two sons playing college ball (I think he said Georgetown?) and he says that they're probably gonna' get drafted.
> 
> Yeah I know, I could go to ESPN but I don't like sports websites anymore.
> 
> Thanks in advance.



The NBA Draft is on Thursday, June 28, 2012.


----------



## BlackAsCoal

High_Gravity said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I stopped watching the Celtics game at the end of the second quarter when the Hawks took the lead, I knew Atlanta was going to win. Al Horford is back and playing well and thats not a good thing for the Celtics we don't have any bigs to match up with him, Atlanta is going win the next game and more than likely take the series in 7.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The C's have a much better inside presence. Al Horford is nothing to be scared about.
> 
> They missed easy shots all night. Pierce was being a drama queen - sitting on the bench pretending he was injured. Doc just accepted it b/c he figured if he could get rest and rub Paul's ego then it'd be better.
> 
> They were up by about 7 in the 4th. Atlanta didn't do anything spectacular. The Celts just took them for granted. Even on the last play when Rondo stole the ball, he dribbled all cute instead of putting his head down and driving it coast to coast.
> 
> The Celts will go home and crush the Hawks. But if for some reason they don't then Game 7 is anybody's game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Al Horford is a big body we have trouble defending, we don't have the personnel anymore like Perkins, Rasheed Wallace etc to guard guys him like him, I have a feeling Boston really wasted their chance the other night, if they had won they could be resting right now instead of getting ready for another game.Atlanta really believes they can win with Horford back, and thats not a good thing.
Click to expand...


You can depend on two things with Hawks basketball ..

1. Joe Johnson will not show up for big games.

2. Hawks will find a way to lose .. with or without Horford.


----------



## High_Gravity

BlackAsCoal said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> The C's have a much better inside presence. Al Horford is nothing to be scared about.
> 
> They missed easy shots all night. Pierce was being a drama queen - sitting on the bench pretending he was injured. Doc just accepted it b/c he figured if he could get rest and rub Paul's ego then it'd be better.
> 
> They were up by about 7 in the 4th. Atlanta didn't do anything spectacular. The Celts just took them for granted. Even on the last play when Rondo stole the ball, he dribbled all cute instead of putting his head down and driving it coast to coast.
> 
> The Celts will go home and crush the Hawks. But if for some reason they don't then Game 7 is anybody's game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Al Horford is a big body we have trouble defending, we don't have the personnel anymore like Perkins, Rasheed Wallace etc to guard guys him like him, I have a feeling Boston really wasted their chance the other night, if they had won they could be resting right now instead of getting ready for another game.Atlanta really believes they can win with Horford back, and thats not a good thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can depend on two things with Hawks basketball ..
> 
> 1. Joe Johnson will not show up for big games.
> 
> 2. Hawks will find a way to lose .. with or without Horford.
Click to expand...


Thats what happened last night but it was very, very close. Thank god the Celtics were able to pull it out.


----------



## High_Gravity

Apparently the Nuggets blew the Lakers out last night, did anyone watch that game? and Philly and Chicago went down to the wire, as did the Boston/Atlanta game.


----------



## BlackAsCoal

High_Gravity said:


> Apparently the Nuggets blew the Lakers out last night, did anyone watch that game? and Philly and Chicago went down to the wire, as did the Boston/Atlanta game.



I did .. and the Lakers might be in trouble.

Bynum and Gasol were terrible.


----------



## BlackAsCoal

High_Gravity said:


> BlackAsCoal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Al Horford is a big body we have trouble defending, we don't have the personnel anymore like Perkins, Rasheed Wallace etc to guard guys him like him, I have a feeling Boston really wasted their chance the other night, if they had won they could be resting right now instead of getting ready for another game.Atlanta really believes they can win with Horford back, and thats not a good thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can depend on two things with Hawks basketball ..
> 
> 1. Joe Johnson will not show up for big games.
> 
> 2. Hawks will find a way to lose .. with or without Horford.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats what happened last night but it was very, very close. Thank god the Celtics were able to pull it out.
Click to expand...


In part thanks to a Hawks owner who decided it was a good idea to bad mouth Kevin Garnett before the game. 

Then Garnett went out and had a monster game.

*Hawks Owner Calls Garnett &#8220;The Dirtiest Player In The League&#8221;*
Hawks Owner Calls Garnett &#8220;The Dirtiest Player In The League&#8221; « NBA.com | Hang Time Blog

Way to GO :0) Hawks

Perhaps now they'll finally break up this team.


----------



## High_Gravity

BlackAsCoal said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently the Nuggets blew the Lakers out last night, did anyone watch that game? and Philly and Chicago went down to the wire, as did the Boston/Atlanta game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did .. and the Lakers might be in trouble.
> 
> Bynum and Gasol were terrible.
Click to expand...


Bynum shouldn't have opened his mouth about winning a series when the other team gives up, the only consolation is the 7th game will be in Los Angeles. I didn't see the Nuggets going even that far to be honest.


----------



## High_Gravity

BlackAsCoal said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackAsCoal said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can depend on two things with Hawks basketball ..
> 
> 1. Joe Johnson will not show up for big games.
> 
> 2. Hawks will find a way to lose .. with or without Horford.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats what happened last night but it was very, very close. Thank god the Celtics were able to pull it out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In part thanks to a Hawks owner who decided it was a good idea to bad mouth Kevin Garnett before the game.
> 
> Then Garnett went out and had a monster game.
> 
> *Hawks Owner Calls Garnett &#8220;The Dirtiest Player In The League&#8221;*
> Hawks Owner Calls Garnett &#8220;The Dirtiest Player In The League&#8221; « NBA.com | Hang Time Blog
> 
> Way to GO :0) Hawks
> 
> Perhaps now they'll finally break up this team.
Click to expand...


The Hawks aren't that bad of a squad I do think they lack real leadership though, Joe Johnson strikes me as the quiet type and not the leader they need, Josh Smith is a good player but he shoots too many damn jumpers when he should be attacking the rim, that rainbow jumper he took last night at the end of the game was just silly. They should have drafted Chris Paul when they had the chance.


----------



## BlackAsCoal

High_Gravity said:


> BlackAsCoal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently the Nuggets blew the Lakers out last night, did anyone watch that game? and Philly and Chicago went down to the wire, as did the Boston/Atlanta game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did .. and the Lakers might be in trouble.
> 
> Bynum and Gasol were terrible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bynum shouldn't have opened his mouth about winning a series when the other team gives up, the only consolation is the 7th game will be in Los Angeles. *I didn't see the Nuggets going even that far to be honest*.
Click to expand...


Neither did I or most people.

If the Lakers lose to the Nuggets .. expect wholesale changes .. coach, Gasol, Bynum, .. everybody but Kobe will be on the block.


----------



## High_Gravity

BlackAsCoal said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackAsCoal said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did .. and the Lakers might be in trouble.
> 
> Bynum and Gasol were terrible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bynum shouldn't have opened his mouth about winning a series when the other team gives up, the only consolation is the 7th game will be in Los Angeles. *I didn't see the Nuggets going even that far to be honest*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Neither did I or most people.
> 
> If the Lakers lose to the Nuggets .. expect wholesale changes .. coach, Gasol, Bynum, .. everybody but Kobe will be on the block.
Click to expand...


Coach Brown was a bad choice for that job in the beginning, should have went with Rick Adelman. Bynum will probably stay unless they can get him involved in a trade for Dwight Howard, Artest and Gasol will probably be gone.


----------



## BlackAsCoal

High_Gravity said:


> BlackAsCoal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats what happened last night but it was very, very close. Thank god the Celtics were able to pull it out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In part thanks to a Hawks owner who decided it was a good idea to bad mouth Kevin Garnett before the game.
> 
> Then Garnett went out and had a monster game.
> 
> *Hawks Owner Calls Garnett The Dirtiest Player In The League*
> Hawks Owner Calls Garnett The Dirtiest Player In The League « NBA.com | Hang Time Blog
> 
> Way to GO :0) Hawks
> 
> Perhaps now they'll finally break up this team.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Hawks aren't that bad of a squad I do think they lack real leadership though, Joe Johnson strikes me as the quiet type and not the leader they need, Josh Smith is a good player but he shoots too many damn jumpers when he should be attacking the rim, that rainbow jumper he took last night at the end of the game was just silly. *They should have drafted Chris Paul when they had the chance*.
Click to expand...


BINGO !!!

What I've observed in my many years of watching not just the NBA, but sports in general .. championships begin in the front office. Championship teams have championship front offices .. which is why some teams are always in the hunt for a title. Unfortunately, the Hawks are not one of those teams because they have a mediocre front office.

The best thing that could have happened to Mike Woodson was getting fired by the Hawks.


----------



## High_Gravity

BlackAsCoal said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackAsCoal said:
> 
> 
> 
> In part thanks to a Hawks owner who decided it was a good idea to bad mouth Kevin Garnett before the game.
> 
> Then Garnett went out and had a monster game.
> 
> *Hawks Owner Calls Garnett The Dirtiest Player In The League*
> Hawks Owner Calls Garnett The Dirtiest Player In The League « NBA.com | Hang Time Blog
> 
> Way to GO :0) Hawks
> 
> Perhaps now they'll finally break up this team.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Hawks aren't that bad of a squad I do think they lack real leadership though, Joe Johnson strikes me as the quiet type and not the leader they need, Josh Smith is a good player but he shoots too many damn jumpers when he should be attacking the rim, that rainbow jumper he took last night at the end of the game was just silly. *They should have drafted Chris Paul when they had the chance*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> BINGO !!!
> 
> What I've observed in my many years of watching not just the NBA, but sports in general .. championships begin in the front office. Championship teams have championship front offices .. which is why some teams are always in the hunt for a title. Unfortunately, the Hawks are not one of those teams because they have a mediocre front office.
> 
> The best thing that could have happened to Mike Woodson was getting fired by the Hawks.
Click to expand...


I don't get why the Hawks didn't draft Chris Paul, from what I hear they needed a point guard that year and Chris actually wanted to play in Atlanta. Ironically he is just the kind of leader and player the Hawks need that could turn that franchise around.


----------



## BlackAsCoal

High_Gravity said:


> BlackAsCoal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bynum shouldn't have opened his mouth about winning a series when the other team gives up, the only consolation is the 7th game will be in Los Angeles. *I didn't see the Nuggets going even that far to be honest*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neither did I or most people.
> 
> If the Lakers lose to the Nuggets .. expect wholesale changes .. coach, Gasol, Bynum, .. everybody but Kobe will be on the block.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Coach Brown was a bad choice for that job in the beginning, should have went with Rick Adelman. Bynum will probably stay unless they can get him involved in a trade for Dwight Howard, Artest and Gasol will probably be gone.
Click to expand...


I like Brown .. but I agree with you that he probably wasn't the best choice for that situation.

Howard doesn't want to play with Kobe .. few superstars do. It will always be Kobe's team regardless of who he's playing with .. which is kinda' why I respect Dwayne Wade for bringing LeBron to Miami, knowing that it will end up being his team. Wade even said that he was better.

Kobe would never do that ..even if he was playing with Michael Jordan in his prime.

Sad about Artest. He may be out of the league next season.


----------



## BlackAsCoal

High_Gravity said:


> BlackAsCoal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Hawks aren't that bad of a squad I do think they lack real leadership though, Joe Johnson strikes me as the quiet type and not the leader they need, Josh Smith is a good player but he shoots too many damn jumpers when he should be attacking the rim, that rainbow jumper he took last night at the end of the game was just silly. *They should have drafted Chris Paul when they had the chance*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BINGO !!!
> 
> What I've observed in my many years of watching not just the NBA, but sports in general .. championships begin in the front office. Championship teams have championship front offices .. which is why some teams are always in the hunt for a title. Unfortunately, the Hawks are not one of those teams because they have a mediocre front office.
> 
> The best thing that could have happened to Mike Woodson was getting fired by the Hawks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't get why the Hawks didn't draft Chris Paul, from what I hear they needed a point guard that year and Chris actually wanted to play in Atlanta. Ironically he is just the kind of leader and player the Hawks need that could turn that franchise around.
Click to expand...


I guess the Hawks can find solace in knowing that passing on Chris Paul is only less worse than Portand passing on Michael Jordan for Sam Bowie and Detroit passing on Carmelo Anthony for Darko "Who" Milosevic :0)


----------



## High_Gravity

BlackAsCoal said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackAsCoal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Neither did I or most people.
> 
> If the Lakers lose to the Nuggets .. expect wholesale changes .. coach, Gasol, Bynum, .. everybody but Kobe will be on the block.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coach Brown was a bad choice for that job in the beginning, should have went with Rick Adelman. Bynum will probably stay unless they can get him involved in a trade for Dwight Howard, Artest and Gasol will probably be gone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like Brown .. but I agree with you that he probably wasn't the best choice for that situation.
> 
> Howard doesn't want to play with Kobe .. few superstars do. It will always be Kobe's team regardless of who he's playing with .. which is kinda' why I respect Dwayne Wade for bringing LeBron to Miami, knowing that it will end up being his team. Wade even said that he was better.
> 
> Kobe would never do that ..even if he was playing with Michael Jordan in his prime.
> 
> Sad about Artest. He may be out of the league next season.
Click to expand...


I thought Howard listed Los Angeles as a place he would like to play? as I remember he had listed Dallas, the Lakers, Clippers and I think the Nets but that will probably change when Deron Williams goes to Dallas this summer, no way that dude is staying with the shitty ass Nets by himself. I do agree with you about Kobe though, thats why he likes Pau Gasol so much, Pau had no problem letting Kobe be the man on that team.


----------



## High_Gravity

BlackAsCoal said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackAsCoal said:
> 
> 
> 
> BINGO !!!
> 
> What I've observed in my many years of watching not just the NBA, but sports in general .. championships begin in the front office. Championship teams have championship front offices .. which is why some teams are always in the hunt for a title. Unfortunately, the Hawks are not one of those teams because they have a mediocre front office.
> 
> The best thing that could have happened to Mike Woodson was getting fired by the Hawks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't get why the Hawks didn't draft Chris Paul, from what I hear they needed a point guard that year and Chris actually wanted to play in Atlanta. Ironically he is just the kind of leader and player the Hawks need that could turn that franchise around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I guess the Hawks can find solace in knowing that passing on Chris Paul is only less worse than Portand passing on Michael Jordan for Sam Bowie and Detroit passing on Carmelo Anthony for Darko "Who" Milosevic :0)
Click to expand...


Portland also fucked up skipping Durant for Oden, that is 2 huge mistakes the Blazers made on draft night.


----------



## BlackAsCoal

High_Gravity said:


> BlackAsCoal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't get why the Hawks didn't draft Chris Paul, from what I hear they needed a point guard that year and Chris actually wanted to play in Atlanta. Ironically he is just the kind of leader and player the Hawks need that could turn that franchise around.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess the Hawks can find solace in knowing that passing on Chris Paul is only less worse than Portand passing on Michael Jordan for Sam Bowie and Detroit passing on Carmelo Anthony for Darko "Who" Milosevic :0)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Portland also fucked up skipping Durant for Oden, that is 2 huge mistakes the Blazers made on draft night.
Click to expand...


Yikes .. I had forgotten about that one .. which I'm sure that Blazers fans would like to do as well. :0)


----------



## High_Gravity

BlackAsCoal said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackAsCoal said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess the Hawks can find solace in knowing that passing on Chris Paul is only less worse than Portand passing on Michael Jordan for Sam Bowie and Detroit passing on Carmelo Anthony for Darko "Who" Milosevic :0)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Portland also fucked up skipping Durant for Oden, that is 2 huge mistakes the Blazers made on draft night.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yikes .. I had forgotten about that one .. which I'm sure that Blazers fans would like to do as well. :0)
Click to expand...


Portland has had the worst luck I have ever seen as far as injuries and bust draft picks, I don't think Nate McMillan deserved to be fired either he did the best with what he had, I don't see Lamarcus Aldridge wanting to stay there for too much longer, Portland is headed towards the lottery.


----------



## BlackAsCoal

High_Gravity said:


> BlackAsCoal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Coach Brown was a bad choice for that job in the beginning, should have went with Rick Adelman. Bynum will probably stay unless they can get him involved in a trade for Dwight Howard, Artest and Gasol will probably be gone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like Brown .. but I agree with you that he probably wasn't the best choice for that situation.
> 
> Howard doesn't want to play with Kobe .. few superstars do. It will always be Kobe's team regardless of who he's playing with .. which is kinda' why I respect Dwayne Wade for bringing LeBron to Miami, knowing that it will end up being his team. Wade even said that he was better.
> 
> Kobe would never do that ..even if he was playing with Michael Jordan in his prime.
> 
> Sad about Artest. He may be out of the league next season.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought Howard listed Los Angeles as a place he would like to play? as I remember he had listed Dallas, the Lakers, Clippers and I think the Nets but that will probably change when Deron Williams goes to Dallas this summer, no way that dude is staying with the shitty ass Nets by himself. I do agree with you about Kobe though, thats why he likes Pau Gasol so much, Pau had no problem letting Kobe be the man on that team.
Click to expand...


Howard did indeed list the Lakers .. but reading the small print, I don't think he really meant that.

*Lakers Rumors: Dwight Howard Won't Accept Playing Secondary Role to Kobe Bryant*

As long as Kobe Bryant is playing for the Los Angeles Lakers they will always be his team, even if Dwight Howard is traded to the purple and gold before the deadline next month.

Howard, who is a superstar player and the most dominant center in the NBA, has never been in a secondary role throughout his career. It's unlikely that he would accept being in a secondary role to Bryant with the Lakers.

more at link ..
Lakers Rumors: Dwight Howard Won't Accept Playing Secondary Role to Kobe Bryant | Bleacher Report

Playing with Williams in Dallas AND Dirk .. that's a champoinship caliber team .. and they all have personalities that would not try to dominate the others.


----------



## BlackAsCoal

High_Gravity said:


> BlackAsCoal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Portland also fucked up skipping Durant for Oden, that is 2 huge mistakes the Blazers made on draft night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yikes .. I had forgotten about that one .. which I'm sure that Blazers fans would like to do as well. :0)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Portland has had the worst luck I have ever seen as far as injuries and bust draft picks, I don't think Nate McMillan deserved to be fired either he did the best with what he had, I don't see Lamarcus Aldridge wanting to stay there for too much longer, Portland is headed towards the lottery.
Click to expand...


:0) You are wise my friend.

I agree.


----------



## High_Gravity

BlackAsCoal said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackAsCoal said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like Brown .. but I agree with you that he probably wasn't the best choice for that situation.
> 
> Howard doesn't want to play with Kobe .. few superstars do. It will always be Kobe's team regardless of who he's playing with .. which is kinda' why I respect Dwayne Wade for bringing LeBron to Miami, knowing that it will end up being his team. Wade even said that he was better.
> 
> Kobe would never do that ..even if he was playing with Michael Jordan in his prime.
> 
> Sad about Artest. He may be out of the league next season.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought Howard listed Los Angeles as a place he would like to play? as I remember he had listed Dallas, the Lakers, Clippers and I think the Nets but that will probably change when Deron Williams goes to Dallas this summer, no way that dude is staying with the shitty ass Nets by himself. I do agree with you about Kobe though, thats why he likes Pau Gasol so much, Pau had no problem letting Kobe be the man on that team.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Howard did indeed list the Lakers .. but reading the small print, I don't think he really meant that.
> 
> *Lakers Rumors: Dwight Howard Won't Accept Playing Secondary Role to Kobe Bryant*
> 
> As long as Kobe Bryant is playing for the Los Angeles Lakers they will always be his team, even if Dwight Howard is traded to the purple and gold before the deadline next month.
> 
> Howard, who is a superstar player and the most dominant center in the NBA, has never been in a secondary role throughout his career. It's unlikely that he would accept being in a secondary role to Bryant with the Lakers.
> 
> more at link ..
> Lakers Rumors: Dwight Howard Won't Accept Playing Secondary Role to Kobe Bryant | Bleacher Report
> 
> Playing with Williams in Dallas AND Dirk .. that's a champoinship caliber team .. and they all have personalities that would not try to dominate the others.
Click to expand...


Kobe already was the second fiddle to Shaq when he was there, I don't see him wanting to do it again but do you really think Lakers management would pass on Howard if a deal came across their table that they couldn't pass up? Kobe is putting the Lakers in a bad situation because none of these superstars like Deron Williams or Howard are going to want to go to LA and be Kobes shoe shine boy. At this point I think if Chris Paul would have went to the Lakers it would have been a disaster, Paul is not a follower he is a leader.


----------



## High_Gravity

If Dallas lands Deron and Howard they will win the next 2 championships back to back and piss Lebron the hell off hahaha.


----------



## BlackAsCoal

High_Gravity said:


> BlackAsCoal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought Howard listed Los Angeles as a place he would like to play? as I remember he had listed Dallas, the Lakers, Clippers and I think the Nets but that will probably change when Deron Williams goes to Dallas this summer, no way that dude is staying with the shitty ass Nets by himself. I do agree with you about Kobe though, thats why he likes Pau Gasol so much, Pau had no problem letting Kobe be the man on that team.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Howard did indeed list the Lakers .. but reading the small print, I don't think he really meant that.
> 
> *Lakers Rumors: Dwight Howard Won't Accept Playing Secondary Role to Kobe Bryant*
> 
> As long as Kobe Bryant is playing for the Los Angeles Lakers they will always be his team, even if Dwight Howard is traded to the purple and gold before the deadline next month.
> 
> Howard, who is a superstar player and the most dominant center in the NBA, has never been in a secondary role throughout his career. It's unlikely that he would accept being in a secondary role to Bryant with the Lakers.
> 
> more at link ..
> Lakers Rumors: Dwight Howard Won't Accept Playing Secondary Role to Kobe Bryant | Bleacher Report
> 
> Playing with Williams in Dallas AND Dirk .. that's a champoinship caliber team .. and they all have personalities that would not try to dominate the others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kobe already was the second fiddle to Shaq when he was there, I don't see him wanting to do it again but do you really think Lakers management would pass on Howard if a deal came across their table that they couldn't pass up? Kobe is putting the Lakers in a bad situation because none of these superstars like Deron Williams or Howard are going to want to go to LA and be Kobes shoe shine boy. At this point I think if Chris Paul would have went to the Lakers it would have been a disaster, Paul is not a follower he is a leader.
Click to expand...


I've always believe the Paul / Kobe pairing would have been a disaster.

In truth, Shaq and Kobe were about on equal footing .. but Kobe couldn't have that. Laker management saw Kobe has having more value so they dumped Shaq. It will always be his team as long as he's on the floor.

There were many players who though the same thing about Jordan. Couldn't help but admire his talent ..but they didn't want to play with him. Even Pippen has said some curious things about Jordan.

Such is the curious thing about greatness.


----------



## BlackAsCoal

High_Gravity said:


> If Dallas lands Deron and Howard they will win the next 2 championships back to back and piss Lebron the hell off hahaha.



:0) So very true.

But the trend in the NBA will still continue towards players choosing the teams and players they want to play with .. and we can thank Pierce, Allen, and Garnett for that.


----------



## High_Gravity

BlackAsCoal said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackAsCoal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Howard did indeed list the Lakers .. but reading the small print, I don't think he really meant that.
> 
> *Lakers Rumors: Dwight Howard Won't Accept Playing Secondary Role to Kobe Bryant*
> 
> As long as Kobe Bryant is playing for the Los Angeles Lakers they will always be his team, even if Dwight Howard is traded to the purple and gold before the deadline next month.
> 
> Howard, who is a superstar player and the most dominant center in the NBA, has never been in a secondary role throughout his career. It's unlikely that he would accept being in a secondary role to Bryant with the Lakers.
> 
> more at link ..
> Lakers Rumors: Dwight Howard Won't Accept Playing Secondary Role to Kobe Bryant | Bleacher Report
> 
> Playing with Williams in Dallas AND Dirk .. that's a champoinship caliber team .. and they all have personalities that would not try to dominate the others.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kobe already was the second fiddle to Shaq when he was there, I don't see him wanting to do it again but do you really think Lakers management would pass on Howard if a deal came across their table that they couldn't pass up? Kobe is putting the Lakers in a bad situation because none of these superstars like Deron Williams or Howard are going to want to go to LA and be Kobes shoe shine boy. At this point I think if Chris Paul would have went to the Lakers it would have been a disaster, Paul is not a follower he is a leader.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've always believe the Paul / Kobe pairing would have been a disaster.
> 
> In truth, Shaq and Kobe were about on equal footing .. but Kobe couldn't have that. Laker management saw Kobe has having more value so they dumped Shaq. It will always be his team as long as he's on the floor.
> 
> There were many players who though the same thing about Jordan. Couldn't help but admire his talent ..but they didn't want to play with him. Even Pippen has said some curious things about Jordan.
> 
> Such is the curious thing about greatness.
Click to expand...


This is a very unusual place for Kobe than, he's at a stage where he needs to find all stars to be subservient to him, or else they can't play for the Lakers, this really makes sense why Kobe loves Pau so much, Pau Gasol is not assertive and has NO problem being the #2, somone like Carmelo Anthony or Dwight Howard coming to LA, not so much, neither of them would be his Lieutenant.


----------



## High_Gravity

BlackAsCoal said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Dallas lands Deron and Howard they will win the next 2 championships back to back and piss Lebron the hell off hahaha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0) So very true.
> 
> But the trend in the NBA will still continue towards players choosing the teams and players they want to play with .. and we can thank Pierce, Allen, and Garnett for that.
Click to expand...


What KG, Ray Allen and Paul Pierce did banding together and winning a title straight out of the gates actually set the bar kind of high, even Lebron, Bosh and Wade could not do it.


----------



## sealybobo

High_Gravity said:


> BlackAsCoal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Dallas lands Deron and Howard they will win the next 2 championships back to back and piss Lebron the hell off hahaha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0) So very true.
> 
> But the trend in the NBA will still continue towards players choosing the teams and players they want to play with .. and we can thank Pierce, Allen, and Garnett for that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What KG, Ray Allen and Paul Pierce did banding together and winning a title straight out of the gates actually set the bar kind of high, even Lebron, Bosh and Wade could not do it.
Click to expand...


Shaq and Wade did it first time.

The Pistons won immediately once Rasheed joined the team.  

Did Kobe and Gasol win right away?

Shaq and Kobe couldn't win until Phil Jackson took over.


----------



## sealybobo

High_Gravity said:


> BlackAsCoal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kobe already was the second fiddle to Shaq when he was there, I don't see him wanting to do it again but do you really think Lakers management would pass on Howard if a deal came across their table that they couldn't pass up? Kobe is putting the Lakers in a bad situation because none of these superstars like Deron Williams or Howard are going to want to go to LA and be Kobes shoe shine boy. At this point I think if Chris Paul would have went to the Lakers it would have been a disaster, Paul is not a follower he is a leader.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've always believe the Paul / Kobe pairing would have been a disaster.
> 
> In truth, Shaq and Kobe were about on equal footing .. but Kobe couldn't have that. Laker management saw Kobe has having more value so they dumped Shaq. It will always be his team as long as he's on the floor.
> 
> There were many players who though the same thing about Jordan. Couldn't help but admire his talent ..but they didn't want to play with him. Even Pippen has said some curious things about Jordan.
> 
> Such is the curious thing about greatness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is a very unusual place for Kobe than, he's at a stage where he needs to find all stars to be subservient to him, or else they can't play for the Lakers, this really makes sense why Kobe loves Pau so much, Pau Gasol is not assertive and has NO problem being the #2, somone like Carmelo Anthony or Dwight Howard coming to LA, not so much, neither of them would be his Lieutenant.
Click to expand...


Remember Kobe even admitted emulating Jordan?  So much that he even tried to repeat Jordan's amazing playoff game where he was sick and still won.  And Kobe did a pretty good job last night.  Scored around 30 points?  But Gasol didn't pull his weight.  And Bynum only did good rebounding.  Not so much scoring.  They are missing Artest.  

I have a conspiracy theory.  The Lakers have no worries they will win game 7.  So they are throwing these games.  Why?  To use up some of Artests 7 game suspension.  They are going to need him in the next round against Oklahoma.  This is calculated.  Watch and see.  Game 7 is in LA, right?

And I hope I am wrong.  I hope this is just the Lakers falling apart.


----------



## High_Gravity

sealybobo said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackAsCoal said:
> 
> 
> 
> :0) So very true.
> 
> But the trend in the NBA will still continue towards players choosing the teams and players they want to play with .. and we can thank Pierce, Allen, and Garnett for that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What KG, Ray Allen and Paul Pierce did banding together and winning a title straight out of the gates actually set the bar kind of high, even Lebron, Bosh and Wade could not do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shaq and Wade did it first time.
> 
> The Pistons won immediately once Rasheed joined the team.
> 
> Did Kobe and Gasol win right away?
> 
> Shaq and Kobe couldn't win until Phil Jackson took over.
Click to expand...


No Shaq and Wade did not, their first year together they lost to the Pistons in the conference Finals in 2005, not sure about the Pistons but that was not really an All Star stacked team. Kobe and Gasol lost in their first year to Boston.


----------



## Billo_Really

High_Gravity said:


> If Dallas lands Deron and Howard they will win the next 2 championships back to back and piss Lebron the hell off hahaha.


You're pretty hot, are those real?


----------



## High_Gravity

sealybobo said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackAsCoal said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've always believe the Paul / Kobe pairing would have been a disaster.
> 
> In truth, Shaq and Kobe were about on equal footing .. but Kobe couldn't have that. Laker management saw Kobe has having more value so they dumped Shaq. It will always be his team as long as he's on the floor.
> 
> There were many players who though the same thing about Jordan. Couldn't help but admire his talent ..but they didn't want to play with him. Even Pippen has said some curious things about Jordan.
> 
> Such is the curious thing about greatness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a very unusual place for Kobe than, he's at a stage where he needs to find all stars to be subservient to him, or else they can't play for the Lakers, this really makes sense why Kobe loves Pau so much, Pau Gasol is not assertive and has NO problem being the #2, somone like Carmelo Anthony or Dwight Howard coming to LA, not so much, neither of them would be his Lieutenant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Remember Kobe even admitted emulating Jordan?  So much that he even tried to repeat Jordan's amazing playoff game where he was sick and still won.  And Kobe did a pretty good job last night.  Scored around 30 points?  But Gasol didn't pull his weight.  And Bynum only did good rebounding.  Not so much scoring.  They are missing Artest.
> 
> I have a conspiracy theory.  The Lakers have no worries they will win game 7.  So they are throwing these games.  Why?  To use up some of Artests 7 game suspension.  They are going to need him in the next round against Oklahoma.  This is calculated.  Watch and see.  Game 7 is in LA, right?
> 
> And I hope I am wrong.  I hope this is just the Lakers falling apart.
Click to expand...


Throwing playoffs games is a dangerous game, this kind of scenario is only possible if the Lakers have a guarantee the refs will not let Denver leave the building in LA with a W.


----------



## High_Gravity

loinboy said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Dallas lands Deron and Howard they will win the next 2 championships back to back and piss Lebron the hell off hahaha.
> 
> 
> 
> You're pretty hot, are those real?
Click to expand...


I'm a guy, thats just the avatar I use here.


----------



## Billo_Really

High_Gravity said:


> Bynum shouldn't have opened his mouth about winning a series when the other team gives up, the only consolation is the 7th game will be in Los Angeles. I didn't see the Nuggets going even that far to be honest.


We'll be okay on Saturday.

Remember, we get our thug back!


----------



## High_Gravity

loinboy said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bynum shouldn't have opened his mouth about winning a series when the other team gives up, the only consolation is the 7th game will be in Los Angeles. I didn't see the Nuggets going even that far to be honest.
> 
> 
> 
> We'll be okay on Saturday.
> 
> Remember, we get our thug back!
Click to expand...


Well the Lakers are still the favorite to win the game is in LA, however you need to watch out with Artest, he's not mentally stable and he put you in this situation to begin with by getting suspended.


----------



## Article 15

High_Gravity said:


> Apparently the Nuggets blew the Lakers out last night, did anyone watch that game? and Philly and Chicago went down to the wire, as did the Boston/Atlanta game.



The Lakers got smashed.  They were never in the game.  For some ultra retarded reason Kobe was still playing late in the game when they were down almost 30.


----------



## Article 15

Last night KG played the best game I've seen him play since the championship season.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

loinboy said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Dallas lands Deron and Howard they will win the next 2 championships back to back and piss Lebron the hell off hahaha.
> 
> 
> 
> You're pretty hot, are those real?
Click to expand...


Mmm. Pretty big if. And Deron might be a little Melo-ish. Good skills but selfish and bad for team chemistry. But assuming Dirk is in the mix, they'd definitely be the frontrunners for the next two years.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Article 15 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently the Nuggets blew the Lakers out last night, did anyone watch that game? and Philly and Chicago went down to the wire, as did the Boston/Atlanta game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Lakers got smashed.  They were never in the game.  For some ultra retarded reason Kobe was still playing late in the game when they were down almost 30.
Click to expand...


I watched the Nuggets pull out to an 11-0 lead and I turned it off. I came back later, it was really just on in the background after that. 

The Lakers just looked flat and Kobe paid for that faking sick nonsense that he loves to do. It was funny b/c he was acting all sick and then he just ran really fresh right from the start and he wasn't perspiring like a sick person might do. I doubt if he was sick at all. And it's annoying to listen to the media try to make something of it all damn game. 

I already hate the Lakers, but if I didn't I'd want them to lose Game 7 b/c of Kobe's antics and Bynum being a little bitch.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Dallas lands Deron and Howard they will win the next 2 championships back to back and piss Lebron the hell off hahaha.
> 
> 
> 
> You're pretty hot, are those real?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm a guy, thats just the avatar I use here.
Click to expand...


Yea; you should switch it. Chick avatars are for chicks. That's how we know who to hit on. Duh.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

loinboy said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bynum shouldn't have opened his mouth about winning a series when the other team gives up, the only consolation is the 7th game will be in Los Angeles. I didn't see the Nuggets going even that far to be honest.
> 
> 
> 
> We'll be okay on Saturday.
> 
> Remember, we get our thug back!
Click to expand...


I doubt that matters much. If the Lakers escape it'll be because they're playing at home.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

sealybobo said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackAsCoal said:
> 
> 
> 
> :0) So very true.
> 
> But the trend in the NBA will still continue towards players choosing the teams and players they want to play with .. and we can thank Pierce, Allen, and Garnett for that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What KG, Ray Allen and Paul Pierce did banding together and winning a title straight out of the gates actually set the bar kind of high, even Lebron, Bosh and Wade could not do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shaq and Wade did it first time.
> 
> The Pistons won immediately once Rasheed joined the team.
> 
> Did Kobe and Gasol win right away?
> 
> Shaq and Kobe couldn't win until Phil Jackson took over.
Click to expand...


Sheed joined a team that was already locked and loaded arguably the top team.

Wade won on the most rigged Finals in history. Only the 02 WCF was ever worse.

Phil's a good coach; but we'll never really know if he was that good. When you coach the best players then it's hard to gauge. Guys like Jerry Sloan showed that he was great by winning 50 year after year no matter who was on his team. Even his last year, he quit and they went from like the 7 seed to the worst team in the west overnight.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> BlackAsCoal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Dallas lands Deron and Howard they will win the next 2 championships back to back and piss Lebron the hell off hahaha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0) So very true.
> 
> But the trend in the NBA will still continue towards players choosing the teams and players they want to play with .. and we can thank Pierce, Allen, and Garnett for that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What KG, Ray Allen and Paul Pierce did banding together and winning a title straight out of the gates actually set the bar kind of high, even Lebron, Bosh and Wade could not do it.
Click to expand...


I wouldn't put a prime LBJ, Wade, Bosh on a prime KG, Pierce and Allens level. They're better defenders, better rebounders and better shooters. Remember too that the C's Big Three were already in their 30's and they went out and got it done whereas the Heat's so-called Big Three were/are in their prime.

KG along with Duncan were probably the two best players in the league not too many years ago.

Ray Allen is arguably the best shooter in history and he has always been well conditioned. I believe he never eats junk food.

And Pierce was always a great player flying a bit under the radar. But in 02 he and Walker almost had them in the Finals. Too bad they just didn't match-up well with the Nets. They owned the rest of the East. Put Pierce with Shaq and he'd have had a bunch of rings too.


----------



## Billo_Really

High_Gravity said:


> I'm a guy, thats just the avatar I use here.


Dude, that ain't cool!


----------



## sealybobo

High_Gravity said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> What KG, Ray Allen and Paul Pierce did banding together and winning a title straight out of the gates actually set the bar kind of high, even Lebron, Bosh and Wade could not do it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaq and Wade did it first time.
> 
> The Pistons won immediately once Rasheed joined the team.
> 
> Did Kobe and Gasol win right away?
> 
> Shaq and Kobe couldn't win until Phil Jackson took over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No Shaq and Wade did not, their first year together they lost to the Pistons in the conference Finals in 2005, not sure about the Pistons but that was not really an All Star stacked team. Kobe and Gasol lost in their first year to Boston.
Click to expand...


You may be right.  Shaq and Wade may have lost that year to the Pistons.  As a Piston I only remember who we played in the Finals.  Do you remember who the Heat played in the first round in 2004?  If you remember that you have a great memory.


----------



## sealybobo

TheGreatGatsby said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackAsCoal said:
> 
> 
> 
> :0) So very true.
> 
> But the trend in the NBA will still continue towards players choosing the teams and players they want to play with .. and we can thank Pierce, Allen, and Garnett for that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What KG, Ray Allen and Paul Pierce did banding together and winning a title straight out of the gates actually set the bar kind of high, even Lebron, Bosh and Wade could not do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldn't put a prime LBJ, Wade, Bosh on a prime KG, Pierce and Allens level. They're better defenders, better rebounders and better shooters. Remember too that the C's Big Three were already in their 30's and they went out and got it done whereas the Heat's so-called Big Three were/are in their prime.
> 
> KG along with Duncan were probably the two best players in the league not too many years ago.
> 
> Ray Allen is arguably the best shooter in history and he has always been well conditioned. I believe he never eats junk food.
> 
> And Pierce was always a great player flying a bit under the radar. But in 02 he and Walker almost had them in the Finals. Too bad they just didn't match-up well with the Nets. They owned the rest of the East. Put Pierce with Shaq and he'd have had a bunch of rings too.
Click to expand...


How can anyone argue with anything you just said?


----------



## sealybobo

TheGreatGatsby said:


> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bynum shouldn't have opened his mouth about winning a series when the other team gives up, the only consolation is the 7th game will be in Los Angeles. I didn't see the Nuggets going even that far to be honest.
> 
> 
> 
> We'll be okay on Saturday.
> 
> Remember, we get our thug back!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I doubt that matters much. If the Lakers escape it'll be because they're playing at home.
Click to expand...


Is Artest back for game 7?  That's bullshit!  Artest is a valuable piece of that team.  God I want that elbow to cost Kobe a ring.


----------



## sealybobo

625 winning percentage with Meta World Piece.  Without him?  500.


----------



## sealybobo

BlackAsCoal said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackAsCoal said:
> 
> 
> 
> BINGO !!!
> 
> What I've observed in my many years of watching not just the NBA, but sports in general .. championships begin in the front office. Championship teams have championship front offices .. which is why some teams are always in the hunt for a title. Unfortunately, the Hawks are not one of those teams because they have a mediocre front office.
> 
> The best thing that could have happened to Mike Woodson was getting fired by the Hawks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't get why the Hawks didn't draft Chris Paul, from what I hear they needed a point guard that year and Chris actually wanted to play in Atlanta. Ironically he is just the kind of leader and player the Hawks need that could turn that franchise around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I guess the Hawks can find solace in knowing that passing on Chris Paul is only less worse than Portand passing on Michael Jordan for Sam Bowie and Detroit passing on Carmelo Anthony for Darko "Who" Milosevic :0)
Click to expand...


Carmelo wasn't that much of a loss.  Other than we could have maybe traded him for someone else good because I don't think Carmelo is a winner.  He might score but he doesn't play D or team basketball.  

But certainly a mistake going with Darko.  And letting Memo Okur go to Utah.  Shoulda kept him.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

sealybobo said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> We'll be okay on Saturday.
> 
> Remember, we get our thug back!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt that matters much. If the Lakers escape it'll be because they're playing at home.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is Artest back for game 7?  That's bullshit!  Artest is a valuable piece of that team.  God I want that elbow to cost Kobe a ring.
Click to expand...


The Lakers have no shot at a title. It doesn't matter. They got swept by the Mavs last year (and blown out) and they need home court to put away the Nuggets; maybe the worst team in the playoffs. The Spurs or Thunder will kill them.


----------



## sealybobo

High_Gravity said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> New York is a tough town to play in, I doubt Amare had to deal with this kind of stress when he was balling with Steve Nash down in Arizona.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's over-rated. The players love the lime light. Why do you think Carmelo Anthony was so desperate to get there? He wanted his dick sucked by the slobbering media.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude should have stayed in Denver, they had a good squad there and no pressure to perform.
Click to expand...


See, Denver has already gone farther in the playoffs without Carmelo.  Carmelo won 1 playoff game out of 5.  Denver has won 3.  Hope they win game 7


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

sealybobo said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's over-rated. The players love the lime light. Why do you think Carmelo Anthony was so desperate to get there? He wanted his dick sucked by the slobbering media.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude should have stayed in Denver, they had a good squad there and no pressure to perform.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See, Denver has already gone farther in the playoffs without Carmelo.  Carmelo won 1 playoff game out of 5.  Denver has won 3.  Hope they win game 7
Click to expand...


Carmelo isn't the type of player that is going to put up 15-15-8 and play defense to win. He wants to drop a 40 or 50 and coast on defense. Sadly, the Nuggets weren't smart enough to get that. He was only traded b/c he wouldn't resign. GMs desperately hold to the Michael Jordan can win it all formula (which is not really a formula at all: see Pippen, Stern, teammates, Jackson); not realizing that it's a sham. Teams that win are usually the best all around team.


----------



## sealybobo

TheGreatGatsby said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude should have stayed in Denver, they had a good squad there and no pressure to perform.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See, Denver has already gone farther in the playoffs without Carmelo.  Carmelo won 1 playoff game out of 5.  Denver has won 3.  Hope they win game 7
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Carmelo isn't the type of player that is going to put up 15-15-8 and play defense to win. He wants to drop a 40 or 50 and coast on defense. Sadly, the Nuggets weren't smart enough to get that. He was only traded b/c he wouldn't resign. GMs desperately hold to the Michael Jordan can win it all formula (which is not really a formula at all: see Pippen, Stern, teammates, Jackson); not realizing that it's a sham. Teams that win are usually the best all around team.
Click to expand...


I agree.  But didn't he win a national championship with Syracuse?  Maybe he will prove us wrong.  But I sure don't think him and Amere are the answer to Wade and LeBron, with or without Lin.  They need Dwight Howard.  

Who's gonna win, Clippers or Memphis?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

sealybobo said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> See, Denver has already gone farther in the playoffs without Carmelo.  Carmelo won 1 playoff game out of 5.  Denver has won 3.  Hope they win game 7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carmelo isn't the type of player that is going to put up 15-15-8 and play defense to win. He wants to drop a 40 or 50 and coast on defense. Sadly, the Nuggets weren't smart enough to get that. He was only traded b/c he wouldn't resign. GMs desperately hold to the Michael Jordan can win it all formula (which is not really a formula at all: see Pippen, Stern, teammates, Jackson); not realizing that it's a sham. Teams that win are usually the best all around team.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree.  But didn't he win a national championship with Syracuse?  Maybe he will prove us wrong.  But I sure don't think him and Amere are the answer to Wade and LeBron, with or without Lin.  They need Dwight Howard.
> 
> Who's gonna win, Clippers or Memphis?
Click to expand...


The formula for winning in the NBA Playoffs and NCAA Tournament are very different. Jimmer Fredette about won a national championship, but he still has a lot of developing to do in the NBA.


----------



## Article 15

TheGreatGatsby said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Carmelo isn't the type of player that is going to put up 15-15-8 and play defense to win. He wants to drop a 40 or 50 and coast on defense. Sadly, the Nuggets weren't smart enough to get that. He was only traded b/c he wouldn't resign. GMs desperately hold to the Michael Jordan can win it all formula (which is not really a formula at all: see Pippen, Stern, teammates, Jackson); not realizing that it's a sham. Teams that win are usually the best all around team.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree.  But didn't he win a national championship with Syracuse?  Maybe he will prove us wrong.  But I sure don't think him and Amere are the answer to Wade and LeBron, with or without Lin.  They need Dwight Howard.
> 
> Who's gonna win, Clippers or Memphis?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The formula for winning in the NBA Playoffs and NCAA Tournament are very different. Jimmer Fredette about won a national championship, but he still has a lot of developing to do in the NBA.
Click to expand...


Did Brigham Young win the NIT or something because I don't recall them even participating in an NCAA title game when Jimmer was playing for them?


----------



## BlackAsCoal

High_Gravity said:


> BlackAsCoal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Dallas lands Deron and Howard they will win the next 2 championships back to back and piss Lebron the hell off hahaha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0) So very true.
> 
> But the trend in the NBA will still continue towards players choosing the teams and players they want to play with .. and we can thank Pierce, Allen, and Garnett for that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What KG, Ray Allen and Paul Pierce did banding together and winning a title straight out of the gates actually set the bar kind of high, even Lebron, Bosh and Wade could not do it.
Click to expand...


While most fans applauded the Celtics pairing and them winning a title .. I sense that most don't applaud the Miami pairing .. possibly because of the way LeBron did it.

I like the New York pairing of Carmelo, Amare, and Tyson .. but if Howard, Dirk, and Williams get together in Dallas, they could be formidable for several years. 

OKC has homegrown stars, but if they add a strong forward like Josh Smith to that mix, they could be very tough to beat .. which is good for the smaller market teams.


----------



## BlackAsCoal

sealybobo said:


> BlackAsCoal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't get why the Hawks didn't draft Chris Paul, from what I hear they needed a point guard that year and Chris actually wanted to play in Atlanta. Ironically he is just the kind of leader and player the Hawks need that could turn that franchise around.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess the Hawks can find solace in knowing that passing on Chris Paul is only less worse than Portand passing on Michael Jordan for Sam Bowie and Detroit passing on Carmelo Anthony for Darko "Who" Milosevic :0)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Carmelo wasn't that much of a loss.  Other than we could have maybe traded him for someone else good because I don't think Carmelo is a winner.  He might score but he doesn't play D or team basketball.
> 
> But certainly a mistake going with Darko.  And letting Memo Okur go to Utah.  Shoulda kept him.
Click to expand...


Carmelo wasn't that much of a loss?

Are you serious? It's rated as one of the worst draft picks in sports history .. not just NBA history. Joe Dumars should have been chased out of the front office with a team of snarling sled dogs for making that pick.

Anthony is playing MVP level basketball in New York. His play has overshadowed Stodamire and there is no question that it's now his team. Not only has his scoring won more than a few games .. so has his defense. Denver was not the right system to exploit his talents. He's the best pure scorer in the league, although Kobe is the best closer.

I agree with you on Okur .. who reminded me of one of my all-time favorite players, Bill Laimbeer. :0)


----------



## BlackAsCoal

sealybobo said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackAsCoal said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've always believe the Paul / Kobe pairing would have been a disaster.
> 
> In truth, Shaq and Kobe were about on equal footing .. but Kobe couldn't have that. Laker management saw Kobe has having more value so they dumped Shaq. It will always be his team as long as he's on the floor.
> 
> There were many players who though the same thing about Jordan. Couldn't help but admire his talent ..but they didn't want to play with him. Even Pippen has said some curious things about Jordan.
> 
> Such is the curious thing about greatness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a very unusual place for Kobe than, he's at a stage where he needs to find all stars to be subservient to him, or else they can't play for the Lakers, this really makes sense why Kobe loves Pau so much, Pau Gasol is not assertive and has NO problem being the #2, somone like Carmelo Anthony or Dwight Howard coming to LA, not so much, neither of them would be his Lieutenant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Remember Kobe even admitted emulating Jordan?  So much that he even tried to repeat Jordan's amazing playoff game where he was sick and still won.  And Kobe did a pretty good job last night.  Scored around 30 points?  But Gasol didn't pull his weight.  And Bynum only did good rebounding.  Not so much scoring.  They are missing Artest.
> 
> I have a conspiracy theory.  The Lakers have no worries they will win game 7.  So they are throwing these games.  Why?  To use up some of Artests 7 game suspension.  They are going to need him in the next round against Oklahoma.  This is calculated.  Watch and see.  Game 7 is in LA, right?
> 
> And I hope I am wrong.  I hope this is just the Lakers falling apart.
Click to expand...


The Lakers may win game 7, but I doubt if their losing was calculated. It isn't the WWE and winning isn't that easy.

Kobe: Meta World Peace is the one guy I can count on.

Gasol: I'm glad he has one guy he can count on.

That doesn't help them going into the next round.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

BlackAsCoal said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackAsCoal said:
> 
> 
> 
> :0) So very true.
> 
> But the trend in the NBA will still continue towards players choosing the teams and players they want to play with .. and we can thank Pierce, Allen, and Garnett for that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What KG, Ray Allen and Paul Pierce did banding together and winning a title straight out of the gates actually set the bar kind of high, even Lebron, Bosh and Wade could not do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> While most fans applauded the Celtics pairing and them winning a title .. I sense that most don't applaud the Miami pairing .. possibly because of the way LeBron did it.
> 
> I like the New York pairing of Carmelo, Amare, and Tyson .. but if Howard, Dirk, and Williams get together in Dallas, they could be formidable for several years.
> 
> OKC has homegrown stars, but if they add a strong forward like Josh Smith to that mix, they could be very tough to beat .. which is good for the smaller market teams.
Click to expand...


People don't like Wade - He's a whiny flopper and a dirty player (breaking Rondo's arm; taking no responsibility).
People don't like James - B/C he has not guts and work ethic and he's the epitome of narcissism. 
People don't like Bosh - He's soft and he wasn't even getting his Raptors into the playoffs. I don't think people want to hear about Soft Bosh being part of a "Big Three." But it's not all Bosh's fault. Of the three, he's easily the most likeable. 

Yea, I read a New York Post article that called Amare, Tyson and Melo; New York's Big Three and I just laughed. I was squeamish when they called KG, Allen and Pierce the Big Three. I thought it was a bit disrespectful of the original BIG THREE, Bird, McHale and Parish (The greatest front line ever). 

But I laughed b/c if I was NY, I couldn't ship out Amare and Carmelo fast enough. Chandler is their anchor on defense and then Lin is their motor on offense. NY management needs to stop pandering for ticket sales and jersey sales and just put a winner on the court and start the process of building a dynasty.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

BlackAsCoal said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackAsCoal said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess the Hawks can find solace in knowing that passing on Chris Paul is only less worse than Portand passing on Michael Jordan for Sam Bowie and Detroit passing on Carmelo Anthony for Darko "Who" Milosevic :0)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carmelo wasn't that much of a loss.  Other than we could have maybe traded him for someone else good because I don't think Carmelo is a winner.  He might score but he doesn't play D or team basketball.
> 
> But certainly a mistake going with Darko.  And letting Memo Okur go to Utah.  Shoulda kept him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Carmelo wasn't that much of a loss?
> 
> Are you serious? It's rated as one of the worst draft picks in sports history .. not just NBA history. Joe Dumars should have been chased out of the front office with a team of snarling sled dogs for making that pick.
> 
> Anthony is playing MVP level basketball in New York. His play has overshadowed Stodamire and there is no question that it's now his team. Not only has his scoring won more than a few games .. so has his defense. Denver was not the right system to exploit his talents. He's the best pure scorer in the league, although Kobe is the best closer.
> 
> I agree with you on Okur .. who reminded me of one of my all-time favorite players, Bill Laimbeer. :0)
Click to expand...


I used to think that the Pistons really could have had something had they drafted Melo instead of Darko. But now I realize that it just doesn't work like that. The sum of the parts is not the sum of the team. Melo wouldn't have played the great defense those Pistons were known for and he would have been a primadona on offense. He wouldn't be tenaciously setting screens for Rip to come off of like the other guys. An invaluable cog like Tayshaun Prince would have got lost in the fold.


----------



## Article 15

TheGreatGatsby said:


> People don't like Wade - He's a whiny flopper and a dirty player (breaking Rondo's arm; taking no responsibility).



If Rondo had pulled that Cobra Kai move on Wade with the same result he would have been suspended for 10 games.

KG gets called the "dirtiest player in the league".

I've never seen KG do anything like that to a player.


----------



## BlackAsCoal

TheGreatGatsby said:


> BlackAsCoal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Carmelo wasn't that much of a loss.  Other than we could have maybe traded him for someone else good because I don't think Carmelo is a winner.  He might score but he doesn't play D or team basketball.
> 
> But certainly a mistake going with Darko.  And letting Memo Okur go to Utah.  Shoulda kept him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carmelo wasn't that much of a loss?
> 
> Are you serious? It's rated as one of the worst draft picks in sports history .. not just NBA history. Joe Dumars should have been chased out of the front office with a team of snarling sled dogs for making that pick.
> 
> Anthony is playing MVP level basketball in New York. His play has overshadowed Stodamire and there is no question that it's now his team. Not only has his scoring won more than a few games .. so has his defense. Denver was not the right system to exploit his talents. He's the best pure scorer in the league, although Kobe is the best closer.
> 
> I agree with you on Okur .. who reminded me of one of my all-time favorite players, Bill Laimbeer. :0)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I used to think that the Pistons really could have had something had they drafted Melo instead of Darko. But now I realize that it just doesn't work like that. The sum of the parts is not the sum of the team. Melo wouldn't have played the great defense those Pistons were known for and he would have been a primadona on offense. He wouldn't be tenaciously setting screens for Rip to come off of like the other guys. An invaluable cog like Tayshaun Prince would have got lost in the fold.
Click to expand...


:0)

Of course Carmelo would have made Detroit better. Only some "fans" think he wouldn't .. people who actually know basketball know better. Eevn Pistion players longed for him.

Carmelo is playing good defense and there is no better scorer in the league. Knick fans love him.

Lin has to play better defense and stop turning the ball over so much.

Add a few pieces to the Knick mix and they'll be a 50 + winning team.


----------



## BlackAsCoal

TheGreatGatsby said:


> BlackAsCoal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> What KG, Ray Allen and Paul Pierce did banding together and winning a title straight out of the gates actually set the bar kind of high, even Lebron, Bosh and Wade could not do it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While most fans applauded the Celtics pairing and them winning a title .. I sense that most don't applaud the Miami pairing .. possibly because of the way LeBron did it.
> 
> I like the New York pairing of Carmelo, Amare, and Tyson .. but if Howard, Dirk, and Williams get together in Dallas, they could be formidable for several years.
> 
> OKC has homegrown stars, but if they add a strong forward like Josh Smith to that mix, they could be very tough to beat .. which is good for the smaller market teams.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People don't like Wade - He's a whiny flopper and a dirty player (breaking Rondo's arm; taking no responsibility).
> People don't like James - B/C he has not guts and work ethic and he's the epitome of narcissism.
> People don't like Bosh - He's soft and he wasn't even getting his Raptors into the playoffs. I don't think people want to hear about Soft Bosh being part of a "Big Three." But it's not all Bosh's fault. Of the three, he's easily the most likeable.
> 
> Yea, I read a New York Post article that called Amare, Tyson and Melo; New York's Big Three and I just laughed. I was squeamish when they called KG, Allen and Pierce the Big Three. I thought it was a bit disrespectful of the original BIG THREE, Bird, McHale and Parish (The greatest front line ever).
> 
> But I laughed b/c if I was NY, I couldn't ship out Amare and Carmelo fast enough. Chandler is their anchor on defense and then Lin is their motor on offense. NY management needs to stop pandering for ticket sales and jersey sales and just put a winner on the court and start the process of building a dynasty.
Click to expand...


SOME people don't like Wade, Bosh, and LeBron. Many others do.

KG, Allen, and Pierce won a title.

Bird, McHale and Parish were not the only Big Three .. nor were they the first.

Without ticket sales they can't pay salaries that bring the best to the Garden.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

BlackAsCoal said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackAsCoal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Carmelo wasn't that much of a loss?
> 
> Are you serious? It's rated as one of the worst draft picks in sports history .. not just NBA history. Joe Dumars should have been chased out of the front office with a team of snarling sled dogs for making that pick.
> 
> Anthony is playing MVP level basketball in New York. His play has overshadowed Stodamire and there is no question that it's now his team. Not only has his scoring won more than a few games .. so has his defense. Denver was not the right system to exploit his talents. He's the best pure scorer in the league, although Kobe is the best closer.
> 
> I agree with you on Okur .. who reminded me of one of my all-time favorite players, Bill Laimbeer. :0)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used to think that the Pistons really could have had something had they drafted Melo instead of Darko. But now I realize that it just doesn't work like that. The sum of the parts is not the sum of the team. Melo wouldn't have played the great defense those Pistons were known for and he would have been a primadona on offense. He wouldn't be tenaciously setting screens for Rip to come off of like the other guys. An invaluable cog like Tayshaun Prince would have got lost in the fold.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> :0)
> 
> Of course Carmelo would have made Detroit better. Only some "fans" think he wouldn't .. people who actually know basketball know better. Eevn Pistion players longed for him.
> 
> Carmelo is playing good defense and there is no better scorer in the league. Knick fans love him.
> 
> Lin has to play better defense and stop turning the ball over so much.
> 
> Add a few pieces to the Knick mix and they'll be a 50 + winning team.
Click to expand...


Is that why the Celtics swept him in the first round last year and why he celebrated like crazy when the Heat didn't sweep him this year? 

Melo is not a good defender and he isn't the best scorer in the league. Further, his team's scoring/winning/defense improves when he doesn't play. You're just a prototypical NBA "baller" fan that buys hype instead of looks at reality.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

BlackAsCoal said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackAsCoal said:
> 
> 
> 
> While most fans applauded the Celtics pairing and them winning a title .. I sense that most don't applaud the Miami pairing .. possibly because of the way LeBron did it.
> 
> I like the New York pairing of Carmelo, Amare, and Tyson .. but if Howard, Dirk, and Williams get together in Dallas, they could be formidable for several years.
> 
> OKC has homegrown stars, but if they add a strong forward like Josh Smith to that mix, they could be very tough to beat .. which is good for the smaller market teams.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People don't like Wade - He's a whiny flopper and a dirty player (breaking Rondo's arm; taking no responsibility).
> People don't like James - B/C he has not guts and work ethic and he's the epitome of narcissism.
> People don't like Bosh - He's soft and he wasn't even getting his Raptors into the playoffs. I don't think people want to hear about Soft Bosh being part of a "Big Three." But it's not all Bosh's fault. Of the three, he's easily the most likeable.
> 
> Yea, I read a New York Post article that called Amare, Tyson and Melo; New York's Big Three and I just laughed. I was squeamish when they called KG, Allen and Pierce the Big Three. I thought it was a bit disrespectful of the original BIG THREE, Bird, McHale and Parish (The greatest front line ever).
> 
> But I laughed b/c if I was NY, I couldn't ship out Amare and Carmelo fast enough. Chandler is their anchor on defense and then Lin is their motor on offense. NY management needs to stop pandering for ticket sales and jersey sales and just put a winner on the court and start the process of building a dynasty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> SOME people don't like Wade, Bosh, and LeBron. Many others do.
> 
> KG, Allen, and Pierce won a title.
> 
> Bird, McHale and Parish were not the only Big Three .. nor were they the first.
> 
> Without ticket sales they can't pay salaries that bring the best to the Garden.
Click to expand...


Relative to Bird, McHale and Parish there is no other Big Three; at least as a front line. Magic, Kareem, Worthy were kinda like the Lakers Big Three.


----------



## Billo_Really

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Relative to Bird, McHale and Parish there is no other Big Three; at least as a front line. Magic, Kareem, Worthy were kinda like the Lakers Big Three.


Elgin Baylor went into Boston Garden  against Bill Russell in a playoff game and scored 63 points.

That's not just a high score, that's making a statement!


----------



## Billo_Really

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Relative to Bird, McHale and Parish there is no other Big Three; at least as a front line. Magic, Kareem, Worthy were kinda like the Lakers Big Three.


Do I need to remind you, the Lakers big 3, beat Boston's big 3, 2 out of 3 times.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

loinboy said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Relative to Bird, McHale and Parish there is no other Big Three; at least as a front line. Magic, Kareem, Worthy were kinda like the Lakers Big Three.
> 
> 
> 
> Do I need to remind you, the Lakers big 3, beat Boston's big 3, 2 out of 3 times.
Click to expand...


Do I need to remind you that Bird was playing with a bad elbow in the first one and that in the second one McHale and Parish were playing on broken ankles and Len Bias had died. I really don't care about your simple minded Laker jocking.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

I'm glad the C's pulled out Game 1. Two of the next three games were in Philly and they blew us out twice in the regular season there. Now we just need to keep the home court advantage and win Game 2.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

I was disappointed with the Nuggets execution in the fourth quarter. They took some horrid shots. The Lakers won't have that luxury against Durant, Westbrook and Harden. Thunder in 5.


----------



## sealybobo

TheGreatGatsby said:


> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Relative to Bird, McHale and Parish there is no other Big Three; at least as a front line. Magic, Kareem, Worthy were kinda like the Lakers Big Three.
> 
> 
> 
> Do I need to remind you, the Lakers big 3, beat Boston's big 3, 2 out of 3 times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do I need to remind you that Bird was playing with a bad elbow in the first one and that in the second one McHale and Parish were playing on broken ankles and Len Bias had died. I really don't care about your simple minded Laker jocking.
Click to expand...


No excuses.  Us Pistons didn't care that Magic was injured when we won in 1989.  No astricks on that championship.


----------



## sealybobo

BlackAsCoal said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackAsCoal said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess the Hawks can find solace in knowing that passing on Chris Paul is only less worse than Portand passing on Michael Jordan for Sam Bowie and Detroit passing on Carmelo Anthony for Darko "Who" Milosevic :0)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carmelo wasn't that much of a loss.  Other than we could have maybe traded him for someone else good because I don't think Carmelo is a winner.  He might score but he doesn't play D or team basketball.
> 
> But certainly a mistake going with Darko.  And letting Memo Okur go to Utah.  Shoulda kept him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Carmelo wasn't that much of a loss?
> 
> Are you serious? It's rated as one of the worst draft picks in sports history .. not just NBA history. Joe Dumars should have been chased out of the front office with a team of snarling sled dogs for making that pick.
> 
> Anthony is playing MVP level basketball in New York. His play has overshadowed Stodamire and there is no question that it's now his team. Not only has his scoring won more than a few games .. so has his defense. Denver was not the right system to exploit his talents. He's the best pure scorer in the league, although Kobe is the best closer.
> 
> I agree with you on Okur .. who reminded me of one of my all-time favorite players, Bill Laimbeer. :0)
Click to expand...


I know Melo is a great offensive player and it was probably a mistake.  Joe got a pass because he won a championship.  We made 6 or 8 straight Eastern Conference Finals.  If we weren't enjoying that run and if we didn't win a Championship, Detroiters would be a lot more mad about Joe passing on Carmelo.  But really its just an afterthought around here.  And it will continue to be until Melo wins a championship, which I think will be never.  I just don't see him winning it all.  Like Reggie Miller or Iverson.  

Do you know when it will go down as the biggest mistake in history?  When Melo wins a championship.  Until then its at least second to the team that passed on Jordan in the draft.


----------



## sealybobo

BlackAsCoal said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackAsCoal said:
> 
> 
> 
> While most fans applauded the Celtics pairing and them winning a title .. I sense that most don't applaud the Miami pairing .. possibly because of the way LeBron did it.
> 
> I like the New York pairing of Carmelo, Amare, and Tyson .. but if Howard, Dirk, and Williams get together in Dallas, they could be formidable for several years.
> 
> OKC has homegrown stars, but if they add a strong forward like Josh Smith to that mix, they could be very tough to beat .. which is good for the smaller market teams.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People don't like Wade - He's a whiny flopper and a dirty player (breaking Rondo's arm; taking no responsibility).
> People don't like James - B/C he has not guts and work ethic and he's the epitome of narcissism.
> People don't like Bosh - He's soft and he wasn't even getting his Raptors into the playoffs. I don't think people want to hear about Soft Bosh being part of a "Big Three." But it's not all Bosh's fault. Of the three, he's easily the most likeable.
> 
> Yea, I read a New York Post article that called Amare, Tyson and Melo; New York's Big Three and I just laughed. I was squeamish when they called KG, Allen and Pierce the Big Three. I thought it was a bit disrespectful of the original BIG THREE, Bird, McHale and Parish (The greatest front line ever).
> 
> But I laughed b/c if I was NY, I couldn't ship out Amare and Carmelo fast enough. Chandler is their anchor on defense and then Lin is their motor on offense. NY management needs to stop pandering for ticket sales and jersey sales and just put a winner on the court and start the process of building a dynasty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> SOME people don't like Wade, Bosh, and LeBron. Many others do.
> 
> KG, Allen, and Pierce won a title.
> 
> Bird, McHale and Parish were not the only Big Three .. nor were they the first.
> 
> Without ticket sales they can't pay salaries that bring the best to the Garden.
Click to expand...


I googled it and the Bird Celtics are the original "big 3"  You are correct.  Didn't know that.  

The trio of players of the Boston Celtics during the 1980s, consisting of Larry Bird, Kevin McHale, and Robert Parish
The trio of players of the Chicago Bulls during the 1990s, consisting of Michael Jordan, Scottie Pippen and Dennis Rodman
The trio of players of the San Antonio Spurs NBA Franchise, consisting of Tim Duncan, Manu Ginóbili, and Tony Parker
The trio of players of the Boston Celtics NBA Franchise, consisting of Paul Pierce, Kevin Garnett, and Ray Allen
The trio of players of the Miami Heat NBA Franchise, consisting of LeBron James, Dwayne Wade and Chris Bosh


----------



## sealybobo

This is what us Detroiters call the Big 10

Mark Aguirre 
Adrian Dantley  
Joe Dumars 
James Edwards
Vinnie Johnson 
Bill Laimbeer 
Rick Mahorn  
Dennis Rodman 
John Salley 
Isiah Thomas 

And to think we had trouble with Magic, Bird and Jordan???  That is how great those three were.  

Although we did sweep the Lakers in the finals.  And in 1990 we beat Portland 4 games to 1 in the finals, even though we gave up Rick Mahorn.


----------



## sealybobo

In 1990 the Pistons beat Jordan and the Bulls in the Eastern Conference Finals.  It went 7 games.  If it weren't for Detroit, Jordan would have 7 rings at least.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

sealybobo said:


> This is what us Detroiters call the Big 10
> 
> Mark Aguirre
> Adrian Dantley
> Joe Dumars
> James Edwards
> Vinnie Johnson
> Bill Laimbeer
> Rick Mahorn
> Dennis Rodman
> John Salley
> Isiah Thomas
> 
> And to think we had trouble with Magic, Bird and Jordan???  That is how great those three were.
> 
> Although we did sweep the Lakers in the finals.  And in 1990 we beat Portland 4 games to 1 in the finals, even though we gave up Rick Mahorn.



Exactly. When jockers bring up Magic's championships vs. Bird's championships; I have to remind them that he had to go through the Pistons and the early 80's Sixers that frankly had their own Big Ten. They were that good.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

sealybobo said:


> In 1990 the Pistons beat Jordan and the Bulls in the Eastern Conference Finals.  It went 7 games.  If it weren't for Detroit, Jordan would have 7 rings at least.



If it weren't for Len Bias dying and Bird's back degenerating, Bird/Bias would have had a hella a lot of rings and Jordan would have been an after thought. The Bad Boys never would have even gotten a ring either.


----------



## sealybobo

TheGreatGatsby said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is what us Detroiters call the Big 10
> 
> Mark Aguirre
> Adrian Dantley
> Joe Dumars
> James Edwards
> Vinnie Johnson
> Bill Laimbeer
> Rick Mahorn
> Dennis Rodman
> John Salley
> Isiah Thomas
> 
> And to think we had trouble with Magic, Bird and Jordan???  That is how great those three were.
> 
> Although we did sweep the Lakers in the finals.  And in 1990 we beat Portland 4 games to 1 in the finals, even though we gave up Rick Mahorn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly. When jockers bring up Magic's championships vs. Bird's championships; I have to remind them that he had to go through the Pistons and the early 80's Sixers that frankly had their own Big Ten. They were that good.
Click to expand...


One thing is for sure.  The Celtics were the ugliest team in the NBA.  Dennis Johnson, McHale, Bird, Walton, etc.  I hated the Celtics when I was young.  I respect them now.


----------



## sealybobo

TheGreatGatsby said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> In 1990 the Pistons beat Jordan and the Bulls in the Eastern Conference Finals.  It went 7 games.  If it weren't for Detroit, Jordan would have 7 rings at least.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it weren't for Len Bias dying and Bird's back degenerating, Bird/Bias would have had a hella a lot of rings and Jordan would have been an after thought. The Bad Boys never would have even gotten a ring either.
Click to expand...


How the hell did the NBA Champs get the second overall pick in the draft???   

Sorry Bird got old.  

Please don't talk shit about Jordan.  It upsets the basketball Gods.  Jordan would beat Bias just like he beat everybody else.  But a healthy Bird and Bias does sound like a scary proposition.  

And would Bias really have been a champion?  He did die of a cocaine od.  Would he have had the work ethic and heart to be a champion?  He showed bad judgement and what do you think fame and fortune would have done to a kid who already likes the cocaine?  

But maybe Bird would have been a good influence on him.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

sealybobo said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> In 1990 the Pistons beat Jordan and the Bulls in the Eastern Conference Finals.  It went 7 games.  If it weren't for Detroit, Jordan would have 7 rings at least.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it weren't for Len Bias dying and Bird's back degenerating, Bird/Bias would have had a hella a lot of rings and Jordan would have been an after thought. The Bad Boys never would have even gotten a ring either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How the hell did the NBA Champs get the second overall pick in the draft???
> 
> Sorry Bird got old.
> 
> Please don't talk shit about Jordan.  It upsets the basketball Gods.  Jordan would beat Bias just like he beat everybody else.  But a healthy Bird and Bias does sound like a scary proposition.
> 
> And would Bias really have been a champion?  He did die of a cocaine od.  Would he have had the work ethic and heart to be a champion?  He showed bad judgement and what do you think fame and fortune would have done to a kid who already likes the cocaine?
> 
> But maybe Bird would have been a good influence on him.
Click to expand...


Go on YT and watch the Len Bias vids. He was a beast. 6'9" with about a 50 inch vertical, a great outside shot and he could move like a guard. He was better than Jordan coming out of college. 

The Celts got the 1986 Seattle Sonics first round pick by trading Gerald Henderson for it after the 1984 season. His stock was pretty high as the Celts wouldn't have likely won that championship without him. The pick ended up being the #2 overall pick.

And Bird didn't get old. After the 87 season, he actually lost 20 pounds and in 1988 and 87 and 88 were his two best statistical seasons. Up to that point, it was the only season that anybody had shot 50 percent from the field, 40 percent from 3's and 90 percent from free throws, two seasons in a row (87 and 88). Bird missed 89 after suffering two ruptured achilles heels (players especially didn't come back from that type of injury then). And the 90's his back degenerative back condition hit. He had his three worst statistical seasons right after having his two best statistical seasons. Bird did not get old. He was injured. And he still was among the elite players with a broken back. He literally had to have his back fused with metal weeks after he retired.


----------



## High_Gravity

sealybobo said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's over-rated. The players love the lime light. Why do you think Carmelo Anthony was so desperate to get there? He wanted his dick sucked by the slobbering media.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude should have stayed in Denver, they had a good squad there and no pressure to perform.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See, Denver has already gone farther in the playoffs without Carmelo.  Carmelo won 1 playoff game out of 5.  Denver has won 3.  Hope they win game 7
Click to expand...


Nuggets got to the conference finals with Carmelo, doubt they ever get that close again in a long time.


----------



## High_Gravity

I can't believe the Clippers beat the Grizzlies, if I were a betting man I would have put my money on Memphis to finish them in 5 or 6 games.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackAsCoal said:
> 
> 
> 
> :0) So very true.
> 
> But the trend in the NBA will still continue towards players choosing the teams and players they want to play with .. and we can thank Pierce, Allen, and Garnett for that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What KG, Ray Allen and Paul Pierce did banding together and winning a title straight out of the gates actually set the bar kind of high, even Lebron, Bosh and Wade could not do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldn't put a prime LBJ, Wade, Bosh on a prime KG, Pierce and Allens level. They're better defenders, better rebounders and better shooters. Remember too that the C's Big Three were already in their 30's and they went out and got it done whereas the Heat's so-called Big Three were/are in their prime.
> 
> KG along with Duncan were probably the two best players in the league not too many years ago.
> 
> Ray Allen is arguably the best shooter in history and he has always been well conditioned. I believe he never eats junk food.
> 
> And Pierce was always a great player flying a bit under the radar. But in 02 he and Walker almost had them in the Finals. Too bad they just didn't match-up well with the Nets. They owned the rest of the East. Put Pierce with Shaq and he'd have had a bunch of rings too.
Click to expand...


Oh no doubt, if Pierce/Garnett/Allen got together in their mid 20s they'd have at least 3 rings by now.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're pretty hot, are those real?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a guy, thats just the avatar I use here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea; you should switch it. Chick avatars are for chicks. That's how we know who to hit on. Duh.
Click to expand...


I'm thinking about it, I'm trying to find a suitable avatar for a replacement.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> BlackAsCoal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> What KG, Ray Allen and Paul Pierce did banding together and winning a title straight out of the gates actually set the bar kind of high, even Lebron, Bosh and Wade could not do it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While most fans applauded the Celtics pairing and them winning a title .. I sense that most don't applaud the Miami pairing .. possibly because of the way LeBron did it.
> 
> I like the New York pairing of Carmelo, Amare, and Tyson .. but if Howard, Dirk, and Williams get together in Dallas, they could be formidable for several years.
> 
> OKC has homegrown stars, but if they add a strong forward like Josh Smith to that mix, they could be very tough to beat .. which is good for the smaller market teams.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People don't like Wade - He's a whiny flopper and a dirty player (breaking Rondo's arm; taking no responsibility).
> People don't like James - B/C he has not guts and work ethic and he's the epitome of narcissism.
> People don't like Bosh - He's soft and he wasn't even getting his Raptors into the playoffs. I don't think people want to hear about Soft Bosh being part of a "Big Three." But it's not all Bosh's fault. Of the three, he's easily the most likeable.
> 
> Yea, I read a New York Post article that called Amare, Tyson and Melo; New York's Big Three and I just laughed. I was squeamish when they called KG, Allen and Pierce the Big Three. I thought it was a bit disrespectful of the original BIG THREE, Bird, McHale and Parish (The greatest front line ever).
> 
> But I laughed b/c if I was NY, I couldn't ship out Amare and Carmelo fast enough. Chandler is their anchor on defense and then Lin is their motor on offense. NY management needs to stop pandering for ticket sales and jersey sales and just put a winner on the court and start the process of building a dynasty.
Click to expand...


If New York ships out Melo and Amare the Knicks will be the same situation they were when Isiah Thomas was in the front office, the Knicks have 2 all stars now they should sit back and see what happens.


----------



## High_Gravity

Article 15 said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> People don't like Wade - He's a whiny flopper and a dirty player (breaking Rondo's arm; taking no responsibility).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Rondo had pulled that Cobra Kai move on Wade with the same result he would have been suspended for 10 games.
> 
> KG gets called the "dirtiest player in the league".
> 
> I've never seen KG do anything like that to a player.
Click to expand...


If Rondo broke Wade's arm he would have been led out of the arena in hand cuffs and suspended for 6 months without pay.


----------



## Article 15

High_Gravity said:


> I can't believe the Clippers beat the Grizzlies, if I were a betting man I would have put my money on Memphis to finish them in 5 or 6 games.



Me too.  I think Memphis underestimated LA.

That game one meltdown really came back to haunt them.


----------



## Article 15

High_Gravity said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a guy, thats just the avatar I use here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea; you should switch it. Chick avatars are for chicks. That's how we know who to hit on. Duh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm thinking about it, I'm trying to find a suitable avatar for a replacement.
Click to expand...


Good luck with that.


----------



## Article 15

High_Gravity said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> People don't like Wade - He's a whiny flopper and a dirty player (breaking Rondo's arm; taking no responsibility).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Rondo had pulled that Cobra Kai move on Wade with the same result he would have been suspended for 10 games.
> 
> KG gets called the "dirtiest player in the league".
> 
> I've never seen KG do anything like that to a player.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If Rondo broke Wade's arm he would have been led out of the arena in hand cuffs and suspended for 6 months without pay.
Click to expand...


If Miami beats Indy and we advance, Wade will take a shot at Bradley's shoulder.  Book it.


----------



## High_Gravity

Article 15 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Rondo had pulled that Cobra Kai move on Wade with the same result he would have been suspended for 10 games.
> 
> KG gets called the "dirtiest player in the league".
> 
> I've never seen KG do anything like that to a player.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Rondo broke Wade's arm he would have been led out of the arena in hand cuffs and suspended for 6 months without pay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If Miami beats Indy and we advance, Wade will take a shot at Bradley's shoulder.  Book it.
Click to expand...


Expect Udonis Haslem to kick Ray Allen in the ankle and for Ronny Turiaf to punch Paul Pierce in the throat.


----------



## High_Gravity

Article 15 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't believe the Clippers beat the Grizzlies, if I were a betting man I would have put my money on Memphis to finish them in 5 or 6 games.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me too.  I think Memphis underestimated LA.
> 
> That game one meltdown really came back to haunt them.
Click to expand...


Yup, what a shame, Memphis is a team that could have given teams like the Thunder and Lakers some serious shit.


----------



## Article 15

High_Gravity said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't believe the Clippers beat the Grizzlies, if I were a betting man I would have put my money on Memphis to finish them in 5 or 6 games.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me too.  I think Memphis underestimated LA.
> 
> That game one meltdown really came back to haunt them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup, what a shame, Memphis is a team that could have given teams like the Thunder and Lakers some serious shit.
Click to expand...


Marc Gasol looked gassed that whole game to me.


----------



## High_Gravity

Article 15 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Me too.  I think Memphis underestimated LA.
> 
> That game one meltdown really came back to haunt them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, what a shame, Memphis is a team that could have given teams like the Thunder and Lakers some serious shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Marc Gasol looked gassed that whole game to me.
Click to expand...


Marc did good he dropped 21 points I believe, it was Zach Randolph who didn't show up.


----------



## sealybobo

High_Gravity said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude should have stayed in Denver, they had a good squad there and no pressure to perform.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See, Denver has already gone farther in the playoffs without Carmelo.  Carmelo won 1 playoff game out of 5.  Denver has won 3.  Hope they win game 7
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nuggets got to the conference finals with Carmelo, doubt they ever get that close again in a long time.
Click to expand...


Yes I remember.  I was rooting for Denver.  Then Chauncey blew it again.  I don't know why they call him Mr. Big Shot.  He only won in 2004.  Every other year he missed the Big Shot.  Sure he made big shots in the regular season, first round, second round, eastern conference finals and even first 6 games of the Finals, but what about game 7?  I think you need to win more than one title to be called Mr. Big Shot.


----------



## sealybobo

High_Gravity said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> What KG, Ray Allen and Paul Pierce did banding together and winning a title straight out of the gates actually set the bar kind of high, even Lebron, Bosh and Wade could not do it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't put a prime LBJ, Wade, Bosh on a prime KG, Pierce and Allens level. They're better defenders, better rebounders and better shooters. Remember too that the C's Big Three were already in their 30's and they went out and got it done whereas the Heat's so-called Big Three were/are in their prime.
> 
> KG along with Duncan were probably the two best players in the league not too many years ago.
> 
> Ray Allen is arguably the best shooter in history and he has always been well conditioned. I believe he never eats junk food.
> 
> And Pierce was always a great player flying a bit under the radar. But in 02 he and Walker almost had them in the Finals. Too bad they just didn't match-up well with the Nets. They owned the rest of the East. Put Pierce with Shaq and he'd have had a bunch of rings too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh no doubt, if Pierce/Garnett/Allen got together in their mid 20s they'd have at least 3 rings by now.
Click to expand...


Not if they had to play a Harden, Durant and Westbrook at their peak.  We haven't even seen it yet.  The year Piece, Allen and Garnett won was their peak.  Its over.


----------



## High_Gravity

sealybobo said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> See, Denver has already gone farther in the playoffs without Carmelo.  Carmelo won 1 playoff game out of 5.  Denver has won 3.  Hope they win game 7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nuggets got to the conference finals with Carmelo, doubt they ever get that close again in a long time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes I remember.  I was rooting for Denver.  Then Chauncey blew it again.  I don't know why they call him Mr. Big Shot.  He only won in 2004.  Every other year he missed the Big Shot.  Sure he made big shots in the regular season, first round, second round, eastern conference finals and even first 6 games of the Finals, but what about game 7?  I think you need to win more than one title to be called Mr. Big Shot.
Click to expand...


I think Chaunceys career is pretty much over.


----------



## sealybobo

High_Gravity said:


> I can't believe the Clippers beat the Grizzlies, if I were a betting man I would have put my money on Memphis to finish them in 5 or 6 games.



That's how good Chris Paul is.  Until now I didn't take that team seriously.  I thought they were just a slam dunkin highlight reel team but no more.  

Blake needs to work on his offense.  

Too bad Chauncey broke down.  They'd be much better with him and Paul playing together.   

P.S.  Joakeem Noah is one ugly motherfucker when his hair starts coming out of that bun.  I don't know what made me think about that, but just sayin.


----------



## sealybobo

High_Gravity said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackAsCoal said:
> 
> 
> 
> While most fans applauded the Celtics pairing and them winning a title .. I sense that most don't applaud the Miami pairing .. possibly because of the way LeBron did it.
> 
> I like the New York pairing of Carmelo, Amare, and Tyson .. but if Howard, Dirk, and Williams get together in Dallas, they could be formidable for several years.
> 
> OKC has homegrown stars, but if they add a strong forward like Josh Smith to that mix, they could be very tough to beat .. which is good for the smaller market teams.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People don't like Wade - He's a whiny flopper and a dirty player (breaking Rondo's arm; taking no responsibility).
> People don't like James - B/C he has not guts and work ethic and he's the epitome of narcissism.
> People don't like Bosh - He's soft and he wasn't even getting his Raptors into the playoffs. I don't think people want to hear about Soft Bosh being part of a "Big Three." But it's not all Bosh's fault. Of the three, he's easily the most likeable.
> 
> Yea, I read a New York Post article that called Amare, Tyson and Melo; New York's Big Three and I just laughed. I was squeamish when they called KG, Allen and Pierce the Big Three. I thought it was a bit disrespectful of the original BIG THREE, Bird, McHale and Parish (The greatest front line ever).
> 
> But I laughed b/c if I was NY, I couldn't ship out Amare and Carmelo fast enough. Chandler is their anchor on defense and then Lin is their motor on offense. NY management needs to stop pandering for ticket sales and jersey sales and just put a winner on the court and start the process of building a dynasty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If New York ships out Melo and Amare the Knicks will be the same situation they were when Isiah Thomas was in the front office, the Knicks have 2 all stars now they should sit back and see what happens.
Click to expand...


Do what Joe Dumars did with the Pistons and the Bulls did for Jordan.  Get a bunch of roleplayers that compliment the stars.  Tall, defensive, big bodies.  

What about New Jersey, Detroit and all the other scrub teams?  Is there a great draft pick or two coming up that can make any of these teams contenders?  I hope Joe is rebuilding quickly.  Or, maybe he's not making a move now because there is nothing he can put together that is going to compete with OK or Miami.  

Like the Knicks.  Good for them trying to win by going out and getting Melo and Stoudamire, but that aint gonna ever win.  Reminds me of the Ewing Knicks.


----------



## sealybobo

Article 15 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't believe the Clippers beat the Grizzlies, if I were a betting man I would have put my money on Memphis to finish them in 5 or 6 games.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me too.  I think Memphis underestimated LA.
> 
> That game one meltdown really came back to haunt them.
Click to expand...


Is Rudy Gay really that good?  He didn't show me much.  Not a fan, yet.


----------



## High_Gravity

sealybobo said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> People don't like Wade - He's a whiny flopper and a dirty player (breaking Rondo's arm; taking no responsibility).
> People don't like James - B/C he has not guts and work ethic and he's the epitome of narcissism.
> People don't like Bosh - He's soft and he wasn't even getting his Raptors into the playoffs. I don't think people want to hear about Soft Bosh being part of a "Big Three." But it's not all Bosh's fault. Of the three, he's easily the most likeable.
> 
> Yea, I read a New York Post article that called Amare, Tyson and Melo; New York's Big Three and I just laughed. I was squeamish when they called KG, Allen and Pierce the Big Three. I thought it was a bit disrespectful of the original BIG THREE, Bird, McHale and Parish (The greatest front line ever).
> 
> But I laughed b/c if I was NY, I couldn't ship out Amare and Carmelo fast enough. Chandler is their anchor on defense and then Lin is their motor on offense. NY management needs to stop pandering for ticket sales and jersey sales and just put a winner on the court and start the process of building a dynasty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If New York ships out Melo and Amare the Knicks will be the same situation they were when Isiah Thomas was in the front office, the Knicks have 2 all stars now they should sit back and see what happens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do what Joe Dumars did with the Pistons and the Bulls did for Jordan.  Get a bunch of roleplayers that compliment the stars.  Tall, defensive, big bodies.
> 
> What about New Jersey, Detroit and all the other scrub teams?  Is there a great draft pick or two coming up that can make any of these teams contenders?  I hope Joe is rebuilding quickly.  Or, maybe he's not making a move now because there is nothing he can put together that is going to compete with OK or Miami.
> 
> Like the Knicks.  Good for them trying to win by going out and getting Melo and Stoudamire, but that aint gonna ever win.  Reminds me of the Ewing Knicks.
Click to expand...


The drafts have been pretty slim lately, maybe 1 or 2 players ready to come out and play like all stars and everyone else needs to be developed, like Javal McGee and Demarcus Cousins, alot of potential but not quite ready to put a franchise on their shoulders, it took Andrew Bynums YEARS to get where he is now for example. I don't know what Detroit is doing but they overpaid greatly to sign Charlie Villanueva and Ben Gordon.


----------



## High_Gravity

sealybobo said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't believe the Clippers beat the Grizzlies, if I were a betting man I would have put my money on Memphis to finish them in 5 or 6 games.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me too.  I think Memphis underestimated LA.
> 
> That game one meltdown really came back to haunt them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is Rudy Gay really that good?  He didn't show me much.  Not a fan, yet.
Click to expand...


He is a All Star caliber guy, he dropped 21 points last night, this loss is hardly his fault.


----------



## sealybobo

High_Gravity said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, what a shame, Memphis is a team that could have given teams like the Thunder and Lakers some serious shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marc Gasol looked gassed that whole game to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Marc did good he dropped 21 points I believe, it was Zach Randolph who didn't show up.
Click to expand...


I think he will always be an underachiever.  I thought he would be great back in the day.  Didn't he play with Stoudamire once?  Maybe with the Suns?  Steve Nash too?  Am I mistaken?


----------



## High_Gravity

sealybobo said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't believe the Clippers beat the Grizzlies, if I were a betting man I would have put my money on Memphis to finish them in 5 or 6 games.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's how good Chris Paul is.  Until now I didn't take that team seriously.  I thought they were just a slam dunkin highlight reel team but no more.
> 
> Blake needs to work on his offense.
> 
> Too bad Chauncey broke down.  They'd be much better with him and Paul playing together.
> 
> P.S.  Joakeem Noah is one ugly motherfucker when his hair starts coming out of that bun.  I don't know what made me think about that, but just sayin.
Click to expand...


Yeah Chris Paul is for real, he changed the whole series when he brought the Clippers back from the 20+ point deficit in game 1, he should have been MVP this year imo.


----------



## sealybobo

High_Gravity said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> If New York ships out Melo and Amare the Knicks will be the same situation they were when Isiah Thomas was in the front office, the Knicks have 2 all stars now they should sit back and see what happens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do what Joe Dumars did with the Pistons and the Bulls did for Jordan.  Get a bunch of roleplayers that compliment the stars.  Tall, defensive, big bodies.
> 
> What about New Jersey, Detroit and all the other scrub teams?  Is there a great draft pick or two coming up that can make any of these teams contenders?  I hope Joe is rebuilding quickly.  Or, maybe he's not making a move now because there is nothing he can put together that is going to compete with OK or Miami.
> 
> Like the Knicks.  Good for them trying to win by going out and getting Melo and Stoudamire, but that aint gonna ever win.  Reminds me of the Ewing Knicks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The drafts have been pretty slim lately, maybe 1 or 2 players ready to come out and play like all stars and everyone else needs to be developed, like Javal McGee and Demarcus Cousins, alot of potential but not quite ready to put a franchise on their shoulders, it took Andrew Bynums YEARS to get where he is now for example. I don't know what Detroit is doing but they overpaid greatly to sign Charlie Villanueva and Ben Gordon.
Click to expand...


Detroit shouldn't be paying any player on that team more than league minimum.  For what?  Are they beating Lebron?  How about NY?  How about the Bulls?  Do we beat them?  Why pay more than minimum for losing?  Trade anyone who's worth trading.  Prince?  Get rid of him.  Worth too much.  And he may help another team win.  Why punish him?  Ben Gordon and Villanueva suck!  

I'm hoping Joe D knows what he is doing.  My only hope is that Greg Monroe is going to turn out to be a great player, and he is young and in time we will build around him.  

If I told you in 2003 that I was putting Rip Hamilton, Chauncey, Prince, and the 2 Wallaces on a team and they would win a championship, you would have said I was crazy.  No one gave them a chance against the Lakers.  They won it in 5.  Should have been 4.  I don't second guess Joe, except for his Darko pick.  

I freakin can't wait to see who wins it all this year!


----------



## High_Gravity

sealybobo said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do what Joe Dumars did with the Pistons and the Bulls did for Jordan.  Get a bunch of roleplayers that compliment the stars.  Tall, defensive, big bodies.
> 
> What about New Jersey, Detroit and all the other scrub teams?  Is there a great draft pick or two coming up that can make any of these teams contenders?  I hope Joe is rebuilding quickly.  Or, maybe he's not making a move now because there is nothing he can put together that is going to compete with OK or Miami.
> 
> Like the Knicks.  Good for them trying to win by going out and getting Melo and Stoudamire, but that aint gonna ever win.  Reminds me of the Ewing Knicks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The drafts have been pretty slim lately, maybe 1 or 2 players ready to come out and play like all stars and everyone else needs to be developed, like Javal McGee and Demarcus Cousins, alot of potential but not quite ready to put a franchise on their shoulders, it took Andrew Bynums YEARS to get where he is now for example. I don't know what Detroit is doing but they overpaid greatly to sign Charlie Villanueva and Ben Gordon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Detroit shouldn't be paying any player on that team more than league minimum.  For what?  Are they beating Lebron?  How about NY?  How about the Bulls?  Do we beat them?  Why pay more than minimum for losing?  Trade anyone who's worth trading.  Prince?  Get rid of him.  Worth too much.  And he may help another team win.  Why punish him?  Ben Gordon and Villanueva suck!
> 
> I'm hoping Joe D knows what he is doing.  My only hope is that Greg Monroe is going to turn out to be a great player, and he is young and in time we will build around him.
> 
> If I told you in 2003 that I was putting Rip Hamilton, Chauncey, Prince, and the 2 Wallaces on a team and they would win a championship, you would have said I was crazy.  No one gave them a chance against the Lakers.  They won it in 5.  Should have been 4.  I don't second guess Joe, except for his Darko pick.
> 
> I freakin can't wait to see who wins it all this year!
Click to expand...


Detroit is basically in rebuilding mode, they got mostly young players along with Tayshaun Prince, Rodney Stuckey and Greg Monroe. I don't know what Joe Dumars is doing, he basically sent the Pistons into the sewer ever since he traded for Allen Iverson back in the 08/09 season.


----------



## sealybobo

High_Gravity said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't believe the Clippers beat the Grizzlies, if I were a betting man I would have put my money on Memphis to finish them in 5 or 6 games.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me too.  I think Memphis underestimated LA.
> 
> That game one meltdown really came back to haunt them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup, what a shame, Memphis is a team that could have given teams like the Thunder and Lakers some serious shit.
Click to expand...


They would have had to get past the Spurs first.

And the Lakers have no answer for Westbrook, Harden and Durant.  But OK has Serge Ibaka and Perkins to deal with Gasol and Bynum.  

Spurs vs. Oklahoma for the Western Conference Finals.  I just hope OK is ready to beat the Spurs.  

I do have that right, correct?  Its OK vs. Lakers and Spurs get the Clippers?


----------



## sealybobo

High_Gravity said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> The drafts have been pretty slim lately, maybe 1 or 2 players ready to come out and play like all stars and everyone else needs to be developed, like Javal McGee and Demarcus Cousins, alot of potential but not quite ready to put a franchise on their shoulders, it took Andrew Bynums YEARS to get where he is now for example. I don't know what Detroit is doing but they overpaid greatly to sign Charlie Villanueva and Ben Gordon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Detroit shouldn't be paying any player on that team more than league minimum.  For what?  Are they beating Lebron?  How about NY?  How about the Bulls?  Do we beat them?  Why pay more than minimum for losing?  Trade anyone who's worth trading.  Prince?  Get rid of him.  Worth too much.  And he may help another team win.  Why punish him?  Ben Gordon and Villanueva suck!
> 
> I'm hoping Joe D knows what he is doing.  My only hope is that Greg Monroe is going to turn out to be a great player, and he is young and in time we will build around him.
> 
> If I told you in 2003 that I was putting Rip Hamilton, Chauncey, Prince, and the 2 Wallaces on a team and they would win a championship, you would have said I was crazy.  No one gave them a chance against the Lakers.  They won it in 5.  Should have been 4.  I don't second guess Joe, except for his Darko pick.
> 
> I freakin can't wait to see who wins it all this year!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Detroit is basically in rebuilding mode, they got mostly young players along with Tayshaun Prince, Rodney Stuckey and Greg Monroe. I don't know what Joe Dumars is doing, he basically sent the Pistons into the sewer ever since he traded for Allen Iverson back in the 08/09 season.
Click to expand...


I remember the local sports radio shows were debating should Joe blow up the Pistons and rebuild or ride out the sheed, prince, chauncey, big ben and rip team.  We knew it wasn't going to win another championship, but at least we would have made the playoffs and competed for a couple/few more years.  Its ok.  We will be back.  Detroit Sports rock!  I just hope the Tigers get it together soon.  Where's the offense Fielder?  And we may win our first Superbowl this year.


----------



## High_Gravity

sealybobo said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Me too.  I think Memphis underestimated LA.
> 
> That game one meltdown really came back to haunt them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, what a shame, Memphis is a team that could have given teams like the Thunder and Lakers some serious shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They would have had to get past the Spurs first.
> 
> And the Lakers have no answer for Westbrook, Harden and Durant.  But OK has Serge Ibaka and Perkins to deal with Gasol and Bynum.
> 
> Spurs vs. Oklahoma for the Western Conference Finals.  I just hope OK is ready to beat the Spurs.
> 
> I do have that right, correct?  Its OK vs. Lakers and Spurs get the Clippers?
Click to expand...


It looks like a Spurs v.s OKC conference finals right now but I wouldn't throw out the Clippers just yet, I thought they had no chance against Memphis and they proved me wrong, San Antonio needs to NOT take this team lightly.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Article 15 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Rondo had pulled that Cobra Kai move on Wade with the same result he would have been suspended for 10 games.
> 
> KG gets called the "dirtiest player in the league".
> 
> I've never seen KG do anything like that to a player.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Rondo broke Wade's arm he would have been led out of the arena in hand cuffs and suspended for 6 months without pay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If Miami beats Indy and we advance, Wade will take a shot at Bradley's shoulder.  Book it.
Click to expand...


I believe this is "politics." Someone neg this troll by his own f'ing retarded standard. I have to wait.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

sealybobo said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't put a prime LBJ, Wade, Bosh on a prime KG, Pierce and Allens level. They're better defenders, better rebounders and better shooters. Remember too that the C's Big Three were already in their 30's and they went out and got it done whereas the Heat's so-called Big Three were/are in their prime.
> 
> KG along with Duncan were probably the two best players in the league not too many years ago.
> 
> Ray Allen is arguably the best shooter in history and he has always been well conditioned. I believe he never eats junk food.
> 
> And Pierce was always a great player flying a bit under the radar. But in 02 he and Walker almost had them in the Finals. Too bad they just didn't match-up well with the Nets. They owned the rest of the East. Put Pierce with Shaq and he'd have had a bunch of rings too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no doubt, if Pierce/Garnett/Allen got together in their mid 20s they'd have at least 3 rings by now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not if they had to play a Harden, Durant and Westbrook at their peak.  We haven't even seen it yet.  The year Piece, Allen and Garnett won was their peak.  Its over.
Click to expand...


KG at his peak was much more of an all around player than Durant. Durant's just a shooter. Allen was a team leader that could get teams to the playoffs, Harden would not be if he was "the man." And Pierce could get to the rim way more than Westbrook ever could. He's too fragile. 

OKC is a fun watch, but let's keep in perspective. They aren't as great as putting pretty much any three elite players in their prime together.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't believe the Clippers beat the Grizzlies, if I were a betting man I would have put my money on Memphis to finish them in 5 or 6 games.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's how good Chris Paul is.  Until now I didn't take that team seriously.  I thought they were just a slam dunkin highlight reel team but no more.
> 
> Blake needs to work on his offense.
> 
> Too bad Chauncey broke down.  They'd be much better with him and Paul playing together.
> 
> P.S.  Joakeem Noah is one ugly motherfucker when his hair starts coming out of that bun.  I don't know what made me think about that, but just sayin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah Chris Paul is for real, he changed the whole series when he brought the Clippers back from the 20+ point deficit in game 1, he should have been MVP this year imo.
Click to expand...


Nah. Memphis just choked Game 1 and Game 7 at home. You're reading way too much into it. And I'd easily vote for Parker over Paul. He was the leading PG and player on the dominant team.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's how good Chris Paul is.  Until now I didn't take that team seriously.  I thought they were just a slam dunkin highlight reel team but no more.
> 
> Blake needs to work on his offense.
> 
> Too bad Chauncey broke down.  They'd be much better with him and Paul playing together.
> 
> P.S.  Joakeem Noah is one ugly motherfucker when his hair starts coming out of that bun.  I don't know what made me think about that, but just sayin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah Chris Paul is for real, he changed the whole series when he brought the Clippers back from the 20+ point deficit in game 1, he should have been MVP this year imo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nah. Memphis just choked Game 1 and Game 7 at home. You're reading way too much into it. And I'd easily vote for Parker over Paul. He was the leading PG and player on the dominant team.
Click to expand...


If they can make the Spurs compete than we will know if they are for real or not, if the Spurs work them in 4 or 5 games than yeah you are right.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

sealybobo said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Me too.  I think Memphis underestimated LA.
> 
> That game one meltdown really came back to haunt them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, what a shame, Memphis is a team that could have given teams like the Thunder and Lakers some serious shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They would have had to get past the Spurs first.
> 
> And the Lakers have no answer for Westbrook, Harden and Durant.  But OK has Serge Ibaka and Perkins to deal with Gasol and Bynum.
> 
> Spurs vs. Oklahoma for the Western Conference Finals.  I just hope OK is ready to beat the Spurs.
> 
> I do have that right, correct?  Its OK vs. Lakers and Spurs get the Clippers?
Click to expand...


The Lakers would have to play better than they have all year to beat OKC. And I think Bynum would have to play like Dwight Howard for an entire series. I don't see that happening.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no doubt, if Pierce/Garnett/Allen got together in their mid 20s they'd have at least 3 rings by now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not if they had to play a Harden, Durant and Westbrook at their peak.  We haven't even seen it yet.  The year Piece, Allen and Garnett won was their peak.  Its over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> KG at his peak was much more of an all around player than Durant. Durant's just a shooter. Allen was a team leader that could get teams to the playoffs, Harden would not be if he was "the man." And Pierce could get to the rim way more than Westbrook ever could. He's too fragile.
> 
> OKC is a fun watch, but let's keep in perspective. They aren't as great as putting pretty much any three elite players in their prime together.
Click to expand...


Either way I will be rooting for the Thunder to massacre the Lakers.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, what a shame, Memphis is a team that could have given teams like the Thunder and Lakers some serious shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They would have had to get past the Spurs first.
> 
> And the Lakers have no answer for Westbrook, Harden and Durant.  But OK has Serge Ibaka and Perkins to deal with Gasol and Bynum.
> 
> Spurs vs. Oklahoma for the Western Conference Finals.  I just hope OK is ready to beat the Spurs.
> 
> I do have that right, correct?  Its OK vs. Lakers and Spurs get the Clippers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Lakers would have to play better than they have all year to beat OKC. And I think Bynum would have to play like Dwight Howard for an entire series. I don't see that happening.
Click to expand...


Bynum would have to play like Dwight Howard for the whole series, Gasol would have to be on and Kobe would have to revert back to 2007 form. Their bench also has to produce and I don't see that.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah Chris Paul is for real, he changed the whole series when he brought the Clippers back from the 20+ point deficit in game 1, he should have been MVP this year imo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nah. Memphis just choked Game 1 and Game 7 at home. You're reading way too much into it. And I'd easily vote for Parker over Paul. He was the leading PG and player on the dominant team.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If they can make the Spurs compete than we will know if they are for real or not, if the Spurs work them in 4 or 5 games than yeah you are right.
Click to expand...


We know he's for real. Williams, Rondo, Paul and Parker are probably the top 4 PG's. I just don't think the Clippers overall are nearly as good as the Spurs though. 

Parker is still quick and so Paul won't get into the lane as much as he would in other series. That'll allow Spurs defenders to stay at home on the wings. I think that'd mean Blake Griffin would have to step up. Blake Griffin does not have a comprehensive game yet though. Spurs should win in 4 or 5. I'm hoping 4 so that they conserve their health for what should be a really good OKC match-up.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> They would have had to get past the Spurs first.
> 
> And the Lakers have no answer for Westbrook, Harden and Durant.  But OK has Serge Ibaka and Perkins to deal with Gasol and Bynum.
> 
> Spurs vs. Oklahoma for the Western Conference Finals.  I just hope OK is ready to beat the Spurs.
> 
> I do have that right, correct?  Its OK vs. Lakers and Spurs get the Clippers?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Lakers would have to play better than they have all year to beat OKC. And I think Bynum would have to play like Dwight Howard for an entire series. I don't see that happening.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bynum would have to play like Dwight Howard for the whole series, Gasol would have to be on and Kobe would have to revert back to 2007 form. Their bench also has to produce and I don't see that.
Click to expand...


Kobe's not reverting. He's a mid range shooter that rarely gets to the hoop any more. He doesn't have the legs any more.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Lakers would have to play better than they have all year to beat OKC. And I think Bynum would have to play like Dwight Howard for an entire series. I don't see that happening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bynum would have to play like Dwight Howard for the whole series, Gasol would have to be on and Kobe would have to revert back to 2007 form. Their bench also has to produce and I don't see that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kobe's not reverting. He's a mid range shooter that rarely gets to the hoop any more. He doesn't have the legs any more.
Click to expand...


His fans still speak of him as if hes still the same player from 2006-2007.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bynum would have to play like Dwight Howard for the whole series, Gasol would have to be on and Kobe would have to revert back to 2007 form. Their bench also has to produce and I don't see that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kobe's not reverting. He's a mid range shooter that rarely gets to the hoop any more. He doesn't have the legs any more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> His fans still speak of him as if hes still the same player from 2006-2007.
Click to expand...


Kobe fans, Heat fans; generally all those fairweather wankers are morons. Basletball fans in general aren't that smart.

It was the same thing back in the day with Jordan jockers. Now you have an entire generation that believes the corporate illusion that Jordan was the undisputed greatest ever and nothing could be further from the truth.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kobe's not reverting. He's a mid range shooter that rarely gets to the hoop any more. He doesn't have the legs any more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His fans still speak of him as if hes still the same player from 2006-2007.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kobe fans, Heat fans; generally all those fairweather wankers are morons. Basletball fans in general aren't that smart.
> 
> It was the same thing back in the day with Jordan jockers. Now you have an entire generation that believes the corporate illusion that Jordan was the undisputed greatest ever and nothing could be further from the truth.
Click to expand...


Jordan in his prime would chase Kobe and Lebron out of the gym today though, that much is true.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> His fans still speak of him as if hes still the same player from 2006-2007.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kobe fans, Heat fans; generally all those fairweather wankers are morons. Basletball fans in general aren't that smart.
> 
> It was the same thing back in the day with Jordan jockers. Now you have an entire generation that believes the corporate illusion that Jordan was the undisputed greatest ever and nothing could be further from the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jordan in his prime would chase Kobe and Lebron out of the gym today though, that much is true.
Click to expand...


Jordan was marginally better than Kobe on offense and significantly better on defense when he wanted to be. Lebron probably cant jump as high as Jordan but in every other respect he's more athletic. That's what makes him something of a disappointment. If he worked on his mid range game, he'd easily be much greater than he is. Instead he has to drive to the rim and hope that Stern's company men bail him out.


----------



## sealybobo

TheGreatGatsby said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no doubt, if Pierce/Garnett/Allen got together in their mid 20s they'd have at least 3 rings by now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not if they had to play a Harden, Durant and Westbrook at their peak.  We haven't even seen it yet.  The year Piece, Allen and Garnett won was their peak.  Its over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> KG at his peak was much more of an all around player than Durant. Durant's just a shooter. Allen was a team leader that could get teams to the playoffs, Harden would not be if he was "the man." And Pierce could get to the rim way more than Westbrook ever could. He's too fragile.
> 
> OKC is a fun watch, but let's keep in perspective. They aren't as great as putting pretty much any three elite players in their prime together.
Click to expand...


I say OK is the future of the NBA and Durant is going to eventually be put in the top 50 players of all time.  

Are you watching him beat up on Kobe?  Its reminding me of Tyson vs. Holmes or Tyson vs. Spinks.  Time for the old generation to move on.  I hope Durant beats LeBron 5 out of 6 times in the next 6 years.  Lebron can have one ring.


----------



## sealybobo

TheGreatGatsby said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nah. Memphis just choked Game 1 and Game 7 at home. You're reading way too much into it. And I'd easily vote for Parker over Paul. He was the leading PG and player on the dominant team.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If they can make the Spurs compete than we will know if they are for real or not, if the Spurs work them in 4 or 5 games than yeah you are right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We know he's for real. Williams, Rondo, Paul and Parker are probably the top 4 PG's. I just don't think the Clippers overall are nearly as good as the Spurs though.
> 
> Parker is still quick and so Paul won't get into the lane as much as he would in other series. That'll allow Spurs defenders to stay at home on the wings. I think that'd mean Blake Griffin would have to step up. Blake Griffin does not have a comprehensive game yet though. Spurs should win in 4 or 5. I'm hoping 4 so that they conserve their health for what should be a really good OKC match-up.
Click to expand...


What about Nash and Jeremy Lin?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

sealybobo said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not if they had to play a Harden, Durant and Westbrook at their peak.  We haven't even seen it yet.  The year Piece, Allen and Garnett won was their peak.  Its over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KG at his peak was much more of an all around player than Durant. Durant's just a shooter. Allen was a team leader that could get teams to the playoffs, Harden would not be if he was "the man." And Pierce could get to the rim way more than Westbrook ever could. He's too fragile.
> 
> OKC is a fun watch, but let's keep in perspective. They aren't as great as putting pretty much any three elite players in their prime together.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I say OK is the future of the NBA and Durant is going to eventually be put in the top 50 players of all time.
> 
> Are you watching him beat up on Kobe?  Its reminding me of Tyson vs. Holmes or Tyson vs. Spinks.  Time for the old generation to move on.  I hope Durant beats LeBron 5 out of 6 times in the next 6 years.  Lebron can have one ring.
Click to expand...


Durant's frail and he's not a complete player. I agree that OKC is maybe the best team this year. But it's too early to say how good they'll be year after year; especially when Westbrook is a shoot first PG and team's can contain him better than say a Rondo.


----------



## sealybobo

TheGreatGatsby said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kobe fans, Heat fans; generally all those fairweather wankers are morons. Basletball fans in general aren't that smart.
> 
> It was the same thing back in the day with Jordan jockers. Now you have an entire generation that believes the corporate illusion that Jordan was the undisputed greatest ever and nothing could be further from the truth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jordan in his prime would chase Kobe and Lebron out of the gym today though, that much is true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jordan was marginally better than Kobe on offense and significantly better on defense when he wanted to be. Lebron probably cant jump as high as Jordan but in every other respect he's more athletic. That's what makes him something of a disappointment. If he worked on his mid range game, he'd easily be much greater than he is. Instead he has to drive to the rim and hope that Stern's company men bail him out.
Click to expand...


I heard that Jordan and Magic had a 3 way with LeBron's mom and that's how LeBron was conceived.  He got a little bit of both their talents but none of their ability to win.


----------



## sealybobo

TheGreatGatsby said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> KG at his peak was much more of an all around player than Durant. Durant's just a shooter. Allen was a team leader that could get teams to the playoffs, Harden would not be if he was "the man." And Pierce could get to the rim way more than Westbrook ever could. He's too fragile.
> 
> OKC is a fun watch, but let's keep in perspective. They aren't as great as putting pretty much any three elite players in their prime together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I say OK is the future of the NBA and Durant is going to eventually be put in the top 50 players of all time.
> 
> Are you watching him beat up on Kobe?  Its reminding me of Tyson vs. Holmes or Tyson vs. Spinks.  Time for the old generation to move on.  I hope Durant beats LeBron 5 out of 6 times in the next 6 years.  Lebron can have one ring.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Durant's frail and he's not a complete player. I agree that OKC is maybe the best team this year. But it's too early to say how good they'll be year after year; especially when Westbrook is a shoot first PG and team's can contain him better than say a Rondo.
Click to expand...


Westbrook has improved a lot since last year.  Admit it.  Harden is a great piece to a championship puzzle.  

Too skinny?  I got two words for you.  Bill Russell.

Russell was the centerpiece of the Celtics dynasty that won eleven NBA Championships during Russell's thirteen-year career.

I say Durant is that good.  Mark my words.  LeBron will be lucky to win one.


----------



## sealybobo

High_Gravity said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> His fans still speak of him as if hes still the same player from 2006-2007.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kobe fans, Heat fans; generally all those fairweather wankers are morons. Basletball fans in general aren't that smart.
> 
> It was the same thing back in the day with Jordan jockers. Now you have an entire generation that believes the corporate illusion that Jordan was the undisputed greatest ever and nothing could be further from the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jordan in his prime would chase Kobe and Lebron out of the gym today though, that much is true.
Click to expand...


If they played HORSE, Kobe couldn't win because he only knows Jordan's moves so Jordan wouldn't ever miss a shot and Lebron would beat both of them until the E and then he would choke.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

sealybobo said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I say OK is the future of the NBA and Durant is going to eventually be put in the top 50 players of all time.
> 
> Are you watching him beat up on Kobe?  Its reminding me of Tyson vs. Holmes or Tyson vs. Spinks.  Time for the old generation to move on.  I hope Durant beats LeBron 5 out of 6 times in the next 6 years.  Lebron can have one ring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Durant's frail and he's not a complete player. I agree that OKC is maybe the best team this year. But it's too early to say how good they'll be year after year; especially when Westbrook is a shoot first PG and team's can contain him better than say a Rondo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Westbrook has improved a lot since last year.  Admit it.  Harden is a great piece to a championship puzzle.
> 
> Too skinny?  I got two words for you.  Bill Russell.
> 
> Russell was the centerpiece of the Celtics dynasty that won eleven NBA Championships during Russell's thirteen-year career.
> 
> I say Durant is that good.  Mark my words.  LeBron will be lucky to win one.
Click to expand...


Russell was a tough SOB that was all over the place on defense and maybe the best defender ever. Durant is a fragile poll that does nothing on defense. How can you even compare them?

And Westbrook is not a great decision maker. It's easy while they're out athletic'ing teams. But what's going to happen when he plays a very disciplined Spurs or more athletic Heat? He'll run into issues.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

sealybobo said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kobe fans, Heat fans; generally all those fairweather wankers are morons. Basletball fans in general aren't that smart.
> 
> It was the same thing back in the day with Jordan jockers. Now you have an entire generation that believes the corporate illusion that Jordan was the undisputed greatest ever and nothing could be further from the truth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jordan in his prime would chase Kobe and Lebron out of the gym today though, that much is true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If they played HORSE, Kobe couldn't win because he only knows Jordan's moves so Jordan wouldn't ever miss a shot and Lebron would beat both of them until the E and then he would choke.
Click to expand...


There are frankly a lot of players that would beat Jordan or Kobe in a game of horse. Bird, Allen or Miller would probably beat both of them in 10 shots or less.


----------



## sealybobo

TheGreatGatsby said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kobe's not reverting. He's a mid range shooter that rarely gets to the hoop any more. He doesn't have the legs any more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His fans still speak of him as if hes still the same player from 2006-2007.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kobe fans, Heat fans; generally all those fairweather wankers are morons. Basletball fans in general aren't that smart.
> 
> It was the same thing back in the day with Jordan jockers. Now you have an entire generation that believes the corporate illusion that Jordan was the undisputed greatest ever and nothing could be further from the truth.
Click to expand...


I can only go by what I remember.  From the early 1980's

It goes Jordan, and then Kobe, Magic, then Bird in that order.  

Greatest Centers of my time?  Kareem, Shaq, Duncan, Hakeem Olajuwon, Tim Duncan, Patrick Ewing, Dikembe Mutombo but I know Wilt Chamberlan is the greatest.


----------



## sealybobo

TheGreatGatsby said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Durant's frail and he's not a complete player. I agree that OKC is maybe the best team this year. But it's too early to say how good they'll be year after year; especially when Westbrook is a shoot first PG and team's can contain him better than say a Rondo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Westbrook has improved a lot since last year.  Admit it.  Harden is a great piece to a championship puzzle.
> 
> Too skinny?  I got two words for you.  Bill Russell.
> 
> Russell was the centerpiece of the Celtics dynasty that won eleven NBA Championships during Russell's thirteen-year career.
> 
> I say Durant is that good.  Mark my words.  LeBron will be lucky to win one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Russell was a tough SOB that was all over the place on defense and maybe the best defender ever. Durant is a fragile poll that does nothing on defense. How can you even compare them?
> 
> And Westbrook is not a great decision maker. It's easy while they're out athletic'ing teams. But what's going to happen when he plays a very disciplined Spurs or more athletic Heat? He'll run into issues.
Click to expand...


Can't wait to find out if you are right!


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

sealybobo said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> His fans still speak of him as if hes still the same player from 2006-2007.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kobe fans, Heat fans; generally all those fairweather wankers are morons. Basletball fans in general aren't that smart.
> 
> It was the same thing back in the day with Jordan jockers. Now you have an entire generation that believes the corporate illusion that Jordan was the undisputed greatest ever and nothing could be further from the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can only go by what I remember.  From the early 1980's
> 
> It goes Jordan, and then Kobe, Magic, then Bird in that order.
> 
> Greatest Centers of my time?  Kareem, Shaq, Duncan, Hakeem Olajuwon, Tim Duncan, Patrick Ewing, Dikembe Mutombo but I know Wilt Chamberlan is the greatest.
Click to expand...


Kobe doesn't belong in the same breath as Bird or Jordan. And Magic really elevated his game about 87 that he has a case to be in the convo with Bird and Jordan; but I'd put him under those two. 

Bird and Jordan both shot about 5 percent higher than Kobe, which is huge for a "wing" player (SF/SG). Look at what Kobe was doing when there was no Shaq or Gasol. Jacking up about 28 shots a game for numbers and going 37-45 in the true spirit of Jordan w/o Pippen.

Also, Bird and Jordan are top 100 defensive players statistically and IMO, Bird is the most under-rated defender of all-time. No player affected defenses with double teams, quick hands (quickest hands ever - Bobby Knight) and playing passing lanes more than Bird.

Bare in mind that Jordan played 5 seasons without Pippen and he had 5 losing seasons w/o Pippen. Not only that, they were a bad call away from returning to a championship after he retired. Bird on the other hand never won less than 51 games even with a bad back. 

And if you need more, Bird beat Jordan 14 times in a row, including tow playoff sweeps and the second sweep was in Chicago, a 4th quarter comeback from 9 points down with no McHale with Bird scoring 15 4th Q pts and Jordan missing every shot.

So what's the difference? Why the discrepancy in greatness opinions? Simple: Corporate interests. Gatorade, Nike, Hanes, Disney, etc. Viewership was way up under Jordan. It was in their monetary interest to say there was no debate and bury the history of the game of mindless teenagers to believe it.

Watch 80's games; a ton of them on YT and watch all the ways in which Bird controls a game. Watch all the ways that he makes his teammates better. That's the crazy thing. He had the shot and skills to average 40 if he wanted, but he always focused on keeping his teammates involved.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

^^^

Greatest Centers.

I think Wilt was really good; he certainly was statistically. But how'd he fare when the pressure was on against Russell? Russell always owned him. And he was a 7 footer playing in a much smaller league. I'm not sure how great he'd really be in today's game. I do believe he was athletic and he'd definitely be an all star and an MVP candidate.

Shaq - easily the most domineering. If he had developed his offensive game earlier, he would have had more rings. He shot a ridiculous 68 percent in his last year at a time when he could no longer dominate.

Duncan I consider more of a PF although he has effectively played C much of the time. I'd put him ahead of Shaq but it's close. Duncan has a better skill set, but there was a few years there that teams had to double and triple team him and Fox, Fisher, Kobe, Horry literally camped out on the arc and got wide open three's. That's what the made Kings so dangerous when Vlade said screw that, I can play you w/o the double team. All of the sudden they had to play a more skilled team too.

Kareem; best offensive center. That sky hook was indefensible. Only his own fatigue could stop it. But he loses points for defense. He's definitely top 5 though; especially when you consider his durability.

Olajuwon maybe was the best ever. I'd take him or Russell. I'd probably have to take Russell b/c of his defense. But Olajuwon or Kareem were the best offensive center and Olajuwon was the better defender than Kareem.

Also, you forgo the Admiral. He's up there too. It's hard to defend a center that's making 18 foot jumpers from the elbow or that can drive. And his defense was great too.


----------



## sealybobo

High_Gravity said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bynum would have to play like Dwight Howard for the whole series, Gasol would have to be on and Kobe would have to revert back to 2007 form. Their bench also has to produce and I don't see that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kobe's not reverting. He's a mid range shooter that rarely gets to the hoop any more. He doesn't have the legs any more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> His fans still speak of him as if hes still the same player from 2006-2007.
Click to expand...


Well he did almost win the scoring title this year.  Could have if he wanted to.  Pretty good for an old man.  Jordan came back and sucked as an old man.  Washington Bullets.  Remember that?  I gave him a pass though.  That didn't taint his image imo.  I still think Jordan is the greatest.  He's one of the people I would love to meet.  Obama, The Rock, Jordan, James Taylor, Clinton of course, Chris Farley, Will Farrell, Howard Stern.  Women Beyonce, Lady Gaga, Rianna & Serena Williams.


----------



## sealybobo

TheGreatGatsby said:


> ^^^
> 
> Greatest Centers.
> 
> I think Wilt was really good; he certainly was statistically. But how'd he fare when the pressure was on against Russell? Russell always owned him. And he was a 7 footer playing in a much smaller league. I'm not sure how great he'd really be in today's game. I do believe he was athletic and he'd definitely be an all star and an MVP candidate.
> 
> Shaq - easily the most domineering. If he had developed his offensive game earlier, he would have had more rings. He shot a ridiculous 68 percent in his last year at a time when he could no longer dominate.
> 
> Duncan I consider more of a PF although he has effectively played C much of the time. I'd put him ahead of Shaq but it's close. Duncan has a better skill set, but there was a few years there that teams had to double and triple team him and Fox, Fisher, Kobe, Horry literally camped out on the arc and got wide open three's. That's what the made Kings so dangerous when Vlade said screw that, I can play you w/o the double team. All of the sudden they had to play a more skilled team too.
> 
> Kareem; best offensive center. That sky hook was indefensible. Only his own fatigue could stop it. But he loses points for defense. He's definitely top 5 though; especially when you consider his durability.
> 
> Olajuwon maybe was the best ever. I'd take him or Russell. I'd probably have to take Russell b/c of his defense. But Olajuwon or Kareem were the best offensive center and Olajuwon was the better defender than Kareem.
> 
> Also, you forgo the Admiral. He's up there too. It's hard to defend a center that's making 18 foot jumpers from the elbow or that can drive. And his defense was great too.



I had the Admiral but took him off.  Thought that was a bit of a stretch.  

Kobe just got his ass kicked.  How will the Lakers respond?  The Lakers are about to blow up.  This is why I love the NBA.  What will happen next?  Will Kobe get traded to another team?  He would make any other team an instant contender, except maybe the Pistons of course.  But I wouldn't want to stay if I were Kobe.  What will the West look like next year?  Stay tuned.

PS.  The Celtics can't even beat the 76ers?  Is this a new era of the NBA finally?  I couldn't name one player on that team and they beat the beat up Celtics?  Time to blow up the Celtics too.  What will the East look like next year?  Stay tuned.


----------



## Papageorgio

The best players of all time: Jordan, and I hated the player. Magic, Bird and Kobe. Best center, tough choices, Chamberlin, Jabbar and Russell and given the day, they are interchangeable. James, he is in there as a sixth man.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

sealybobo said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^
> 
> Greatest Centers.
> 
> I think Wilt was really good; he certainly was statistically. But how'd he fare when the pressure was on against Russell? Russell always owned him. And he was a 7 footer playing in a much smaller league. I'm not sure how great he'd really be in today's game. I do believe he was athletic and he'd definitely be an all star and an MVP candidate.
> 
> Shaq - easily the most domineering. If he had developed his offensive game earlier, he would have had more rings. He shot a ridiculous 68 percent in his last year at a time when he could no longer dominate.
> 
> Duncan I consider more of a PF although he has effectively played C much of the time. I'd put him ahead of Shaq but it's close. Duncan has a better skill set, but there was a few years there that teams had to double and triple team him and Fox, Fisher, Kobe, Horry literally camped out on the arc and got wide open three's. That's what the made Kings so dangerous when Vlade said screw that, I can play you w/o the double team. All of the sudden they had to play a more skilled team too.
> 
> Kareem; best offensive center. That sky hook was indefensible. Only his own fatigue could stop it. But he loses points for defense. He's definitely top 5 though; especially when you consider his durability.
> 
> Olajuwon maybe was the best ever. I'd take him or Russell. I'd probably have to take Russell b/c of his defense. But Olajuwon or Kareem were the best offensive center and Olajuwon was the better defender than Kareem.
> 
> Also, you forgo the Admiral. He's up there too. It's hard to defend a center that's making 18 foot jumpers from the elbow or that can drive. And his defense was great too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had the Admiral but took him off.  Thought that was a bit of a stretch.
> 
> Kobe just got his ass kicked.  How will the Lakers respond?  The Lakers are about to blow up.  This is why I love the NBA.  What will happen next?  Will Kobe get traded to another team?  He would make any other team an instant contender, except maybe the Pistons of course.  But I wouldn't want to stay if I were Kobe.  What will the West look like next year?  Stay tuned.
> 
> PS.  The Celtics can't even beat the 76ers?  Is this a new era of the NBA finally?  I couldn't name one player on that team and they beat the beat up Celtics?  Time to blow up the Celtics too.  What will the East look like next year?  Stay tuned.
Click to expand...


The C's beat themselves when they went 2-16 during a 3rd Q stretch. I believe they have a shot; but yea this could be their last shot unless they get a free agent signing or have a great draft. Ray's probably gone and Pierce, KG will be another year older. Personally, I think Pierce should lose 20 pounds in the offseason. That could keep them competitive.


----------



## sealybobo

TheGreatGatsby said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kobe's not reverting. He's a mid range shooter that rarely gets to the hoop any more. He doesn't have the legs any more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His fans still speak of him as if hes still the same player from 2006-2007.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kobe fans, Heat fans; generally all those fairweather wankers are morons. Basletball fans in general aren't that smart.
> 
> It was the same thing back in the day with Jordan jockers. Now you have an entire generation that believes the corporate illusion that Jordan was the undisputed greatest ever and nothing could be further from the truth.
Click to expand...


Jordan took the championships away from the Pistons, Celtics and Lakers.  Three Dynastys ended by Mike.  Maybe we think he is great because after all those great teams we saw Jordan virtually do it by himself.  He was no doubt a one man show.  Pippen was the straight man in that comedy bit.  Or maybe he just benefitted from the 3 beating the hell out of each other for a decade.  Then he slipped in and won 3, took a break and won three more.  I rooted against him every time but looking back, man was he great.  

And the only reason the Houston Rockets won 2 is because MJ took a break.  That's the way I remember it.  And Kobe's story doesn't even come close.  But the greatest would have to be Russell because he has 11 championships.  How dare us not put him in the running, huh?  

Here are some of the people on the 50 greatest list that I don't know anything about.  Some I've never even heard their names before.  Are they any good?  

Cunningham, Billy
Greer, Hal
Jones, Sam
Lucas, Jerry 
Pettit, Bob
Reed, Willis
Sharman, Bill 
Thurmond, Nate 
Unseld, Wes 
Dolph Schayes


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

sealybobo said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> His fans still speak of him as if hes still the same player from 2006-2007.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kobe fans, Heat fans; generally all those fairweather wankers are morons. Basletball fans in general aren't that smart.
> 
> It was the same thing back in the day with Jordan jockers. Now you have an entire generation that believes the corporate illusion that Jordan was the undisputed greatest ever and nothing could be further from the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jordan took the championships away from the Pistons, Celtics and Lakers.  Three Dynastys ended by Mike.
Click to expand...


Age and injury ended the C's, Piston, Lakers dynasties. All those teams you mentioned  owned Jordan before that point.

The Lakers were done by 91. They just had a great run and upset the Blazers and others to even make it to the finals. And like I said, Bird was competing with Jordan even with a bad back. In 91, the C's were still 26-5 when Bird and McHale both played together.


----------



## High_Gravity

sealybobo said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kobe's not reverting. He's a mid range shooter that rarely gets to the hoop any more. He doesn't have the legs any more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His fans still speak of him as if hes still the same player from 2006-2007.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well he did almost win the scoring title this year.  Could have if he wanted to.  Pretty good for an old man.  Jordan came back and sucked as an old man.  Washington Bullets.  Remember that?  I gave him a pass though.  That didn't taint his image imo.  I still think Jordan is the greatest.  He's one of the people I would love to meet.  Obama, The Rock, Jordan, James Taylor, Clinton of course, Chris Farley, Will Farrell, Howard Stern.  Women Beyonce, Lady Gaga, Rianna & Serena Williams.
Click to expand...


Jordan wasn't that bad when he was in Washington, he definently wasn't his old self but he did average 20 PPG, and I remember one game where he totally shut Vince Carter down when Vince was in his prime.


----------



## High_Gravity

sealybobo said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not if they had to play a Harden, Durant and Westbrook at their peak.  We haven't even seen it yet.  The year Piece, Allen and Garnett won was their peak.  Its over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KG at his peak was much more of an all around player than Durant. Durant's just a shooter. Allen was a team leader that could get teams to the playoffs, Harden would not be if he was "the man." And Pierce could get to the rim way more than Westbrook ever could. He's too fragile.
> 
> OKC is a fun watch, but let's keep in perspective. They aren't as great as putting pretty much any three elite players in their prime together.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I say OK is the future of the NBA and Durant is going to eventually be put in the top 50 players of all time.
> 
> Are you watching him beat up on Kobe?  Its reminding me of Tyson vs. Holmes or Tyson vs. Spinks.  Time for the old generation to move on.  I hope Durant beats LeBron 5 out of 6 times in the next 6 years.  Lebron can have one ring.
Click to expand...


Lebron does not deserve to ever win a championship.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jordan in his prime would chase Kobe and Lebron out of the gym today though, that much is true.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If they played HORSE, Kobe couldn't win because he only knows Jordan's moves so Jordan wouldn't ever miss a shot and Lebron would beat both of them until the E and then he would choke.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are frankly a lot of players that would beat Jordan or Kobe in a game of horse. Bird, Allen or Miller would probably beat both of them in 10 shots or less.
Click to expand...


Lebron James lost a game of horse to a janitor at Venice Beach, there are people from the streets who could beat NBA Players in Horse.


----------



## High_Gravity

That Celtics/Sixers game last night made me sick, the Celtics seemed to have no interest in that game until the last 2 minutes, now Philadelphia has all the confidence in the world and they have fresher legs, more athleticism, no injuries, younger and they seem to take some really lucky shots that go in, Sixers are winning this series in 6 games.


----------



## sealybobo

High_Gravity said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> If they played HORSE, Kobe couldn't win because he only knows Jordan's moves so Jordan wouldn't ever miss a shot and Lebron would beat both of them until the E and then he would choke.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are frankly a lot of players that would beat Jordan or Kobe in a game of horse. Bird, Allen or Miller would probably beat both of them in 10 shots or less.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lebron James lost a game of horse to a janitor at Venice Beach, there are people from the streets who could beat NBA Players in Horse.
Click to expand...


Horse was just supposed to be a funny analogy.  Because Kobe tried to copy every Jordan move, even down to sticking the tongue out.  And Lebron is great until the end of the game.  I didn't mean Horse literally.  

So no one knows these players?  Must be old school.  

Cunningham, Billy
Greer, Hal
Jones, Sam
Lucas, Jerry 
Pettit, Bob
Reed, Willis
Sharman, Bill 
Thurmond, Nate 
Unseld, Wes 
Dolph Schayes 

Are any of these guys better than Jordan or Bird?  If not, then I think we have it narrowed down to Jordan, is the best, then Kobe/Magic, then Bird.  

And Wilt, Shaq, Kareem, Russell, Olajuwon for centers.


----------



## sealybobo

High_Gravity said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> His fans still speak of him as if hes still the same player from 2006-2007.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well he did almost win the scoring title this year.  Could have if he wanted to.  Pretty good for an old man.  Jordan came back and sucked as an old man.  Washington Bullets.  Remember that?  I gave him a pass though.  That didn't taint his image imo.  I still think Jordan is the greatest.  He's one of the people I would love to meet.  Obama, The Rock, Jordan, James Taylor, Clinton of course, Chris Farley, Will Farrell, Howard Stern.  Women Beyonce, Lady Gaga, Rianna & Serena Williams.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jordan wasn't that bad when he was in Washington, he definently wasn't his old self but he did average 20 PPG, and I remember one game where he totally shut Vince Carter down when Vince was in his prime.
Click to expand...


I think him and Rip almost made the playoffs too.

Who's the best Guard of all time?

Archibald, Bing, Cousey, Frazer, Gervin, Maravich, Stockton, Thomas?

And how do Paul, Kidd, Rondo and Nash compare?  Don't forget Jeremy Lin in your reply.


----------



## High_Gravity

sealybobo said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are frankly a lot of players that would beat Jordan or Kobe in a game of horse. Bird, Allen or Miller would probably beat both of them in 10 shots or less.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lebron James lost a game of horse to a janitor at Venice Beach, there are people from the streets who could beat NBA Players in Horse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Horse was just supposed to be a funny analogy.  Because Kobe tried to copy every Jordan move, even down to sticking the tongue out.  And Lebron is great until the end of the game.  I didn't mean Horse literally.
> 
> So no one knows these players?  Must be old school.
> 
> Cunningham, Billy
> Greer, Hal
> Jones, Sam
> Lucas, Jerry
> Pettit, Bob
> Reed, Willis
> Sharman, Bill
> Thurmond, Nate
> Unseld, Wes
> Dolph Schayes
> 
> Are any of these guys better than Jordan or Bird?  If not, then I think we have it narrowed down to Jordan, is the best, then Kobe/Magic, then Bird.
> 
> And Wilt, Shaq, Kareem, Russell, Olajuwon for centers.
Click to expand...


Oh I know Kobe tried to imitate Jordan's every mannerism, from the chewing gum to trying to have a fantastic playoff game while being "sick" just like Jordan did against the Jazz back in the 1998 Finals.


----------



## High_Gravity

sealybobo said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well he did almost win the scoring title this year.  Could have if he wanted to.  Pretty good for an old man.  Jordan came back and sucked as an old man.  Washington Bullets.  Remember that?  I gave him a pass though.  That didn't taint his image imo.  I still think Jordan is the greatest.  He's one of the people I would love to meet.  Obama, The Rock, Jordan, James Taylor, Clinton of course, Chris Farley, Will Farrell, Howard Stern.  Women Beyonce, Lady Gaga, Rianna & Serena Williams.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jordan wasn't that bad when he was in Washington, he definently wasn't his old self but he did average 20 PPG, and I remember one game where he totally shut Vince Carter down when Vince was in his prime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think him and Rip almost made the playoffs too.
> 
> Who's the best Guard of all time?
> 
> Archibald, Bing, Cousey, Frazer, Gervin, Maravich, Stockton, Thomas?
> 
> And how do Paul, Kidd, Rondo and Nash compare?  Don't forget Jeremy Lin in your reply.
Click to expand...


Michael Jordan is the best shooting guard, not sure about the point, so many to choose from.


----------



## skipper

High_Gravity said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jordan wasn't that bad when he was in Washington, he definently wasn't his old self but he did average 20 PPG, and I remember one game where he totally shut Vince Carter down when Vince was in his prime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think him and Rip almost made the playoffs too.
> 
> Who's the best Guard of all time?
> 
> Archibald, Bing, Cousey, Frazer, Gervin, Maravich, Stockton, Thomas?
> 
> And how do Paul, Kidd, Rondo and Nash compare?  Don't forget Jeremy Lin in your reply.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Michael Jordan is the best shooting guard, not sure about the point, so many to choose from.
Click to expand...


Kobe's career isn't over yet. When it is all said and done, he has no chance of ever being the best? Just asking.


----------



## High_Gravity

skipper said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think him and Rip almost made the playoffs too.
> 
> Who's the best Guard of all time?
> 
> Archibald, Bing, Cousey, Frazer, Gervin, Maravich, Stockton, Thomas?
> 
> And how do Paul, Kidd, Rondo and Nash compare?  Don't forget Jeremy Lin in your reply.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Michael Jordan is the best shooting guard, not sure about the point, so many to choose from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kobe's career isn't over yet. When it is all said and done, he has no chance of ever being the best? Just asking.
Click to expand...


In my opinion no, I have never seen anyone take over games like MJ has. For Kobe to catch Jordan right now he would have to win a Defensive Player of the year, another championship and another MVP.


----------



## Article 15

skipper said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think him and Rip almost made the playoffs too.
> 
> Who's the best Guard of all time?
> 
> Archibald, Bing, Cousey, Frazer, Gervin, Maravich, Stockton, Thomas?
> 
> And how do Paul, Kidd, Rondo and Nash compare?  Don't forget Jeremy Lin in your reply.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Michael Jordan is the best shooting guard, not sure about the point, so many to choose from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kobe's career isn't over yet. _When it is all said and done, he has no chance of ever being the best?_ Just asking.
Click to expand...


Yup. Pretty much.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> skipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Michael Jordan is the best shooting guard, not sure about the point, so many to choose from.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kobe's career isn't over yet. When it is all said and done, he has no chance of ever being the best? Just asking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In my opinion no, I have never seen anyone take over games like MJ has. For Kobe to catch Jordan right now he would have to win a Defensive Player of the year, another championship and another MVP.
Click to expand...


It doesn't just come down to a bunch of accolades. We've already seen what both players are capable of in their prime and Jordan is ahead of Kobe and frankly there are a whole slew of players in between Jordan and Kobe. Stop taking the media's stupid argument and pretending it matters.


----------



## sealybobo

skipper said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think him and Rip almost made the playoffs too.
> 
> Who's the best Guard of all time?
> 
> Archibald, Bing, Cousey, Frazer, Gervin, Maravich, Stockton, Thomas?
> 
> And how do Paul, Kidd, Rondo and Nash compare?  Don't forget Jeremy Lin in your reply.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Michael Jordan is the best shooting guard, not sure about the point, so many to choose from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kobe's career isn't over yet. When it is all said and done, he has no chance of ever being the best? Just asking.
Click to expand...


Based on everything I've seen?  Not a chance.  He'd have to rip off 2 more championships and then you may have an argument, but still we will probably disagree.  If you weren't old enough to see Jordan, its a shame.  The only one that was Jordan before Jordan was Dr. J.  A highlight real.  Athletic like Jordan, but not a 6 time champ.  One word to describe Jordan.  Winner.  Now Kobe has the rings, but what did it take?  Shaq?  One of the greatest centers of all time?  And it took them years to figure it out.  So Kobe just isn't as impressive as Jordan was.  But damn close.  No shame in Kobe's game.  And I give him props for doing it without Shaq.  I'm definately a fan.


----------



## sealybobo

TheGreatGatsby said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kobe's career isn't over yet. When it is all said and done, he has no chance of ever being the best? Just asking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In my opinion no, I have never seen anyone take over games like MJ has. For Kobe to catch Jordan right now he would have to win a Defensive Player of the year, another championship and another MVP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It doesn't just come down to a bunch of accolades. We've already seen what both players are capable of in their prime and Jordan is ahead of Kobe and frankly there are a whole slew of players in between Jordan and Kobe. Stop taking the media's stupid argument and pretending it matters.
Click to expand...


I'm going to have to agree.  Bird would have worked over Kobe.  Magic Johnson certainly.  I think even the Isaih Pistons would have beat Kobe.  How did Kobe and Shaq manage to lose to the Pistons in 2004?  With those two players healthy?  Jordan would have wiped the Piston's asses.  

And who did Kobe and Shaq beat?  One year I remember it was Allen Iverson.  BFD.


----------



## sealybobo

skipper said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think him and Rip almost made the playoffs too.
> 
> Who's the best Guard of all time?
> 
> Archibald, Bing, Cousey, Frazer, Gervin, Maravich, Stockton, Thomas?
> 
> And how do Paul, Kidd, Rondo and Nash compare?  Don't forget Jeremy Lin in your reply.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Michael Jordan is the best shooting guard, not sure about the point, so many to choose from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kobe's career isn't over yet. When it is all said and done, he has no chance of ever being the best? Just asking.
Click to expand...


Lets look at who Kobe beat.  Indiana Pacers.  Lame.  And Shaq was the MVP.

Then 76's.  Little Alan Iverson.  Mr. PRACTICE?  Again, Shaq was named MVP.  

Then the NJ Nets?  Are you kidding me?  Jason Kidd with no one else?  BFD.  Again, Shaq was MVP.  

See the difference between him and Jordan?

Kobe was MVP in his next two championships though.  With Gasol and Bynum and Lamar Odom and Ron Artest.  4 Big Men instead of Shaq.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

I'm now convinced that the championship is going to be the Thunder vs. Spurs. The real championship will just be a formality.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Wow. Wade just hit a player like a safety in football. It was only called a flagrant one (when it should have been a flagrant two). - Same thing as last year when he body slammed Rondo and broke his elbow. NBA is a joke. They won't upgrade it to flagrant two and suspend him.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Wow. Wade just hit a player like a safety in football. It was only called a flagrant one (when it should have been a flagrant two). - Same thing as last year when he body slammed Rondo and broke his elbow. NBA is a joke. They won't upgrade it to flagrant two and suspend him.



Wade gets away with whatever he wants, if Rondo was the one who slammed Wade on the ground and broke his elbow you can bet Rondo would be suspended for 6 months and have criminal charges pressed against him as well.


----------



## Article 15

High_Gravity said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. Wade just hit a player like a safety in football. It was only called a flagrant one (when it should have been a flagrant two). - Same thing as last year when he body slammed Rondo and broke his elbow. NBA is a joke. They won't upgrade it to flagrant two and suspend him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wade gets away with whatever he wants, if Rondo was the one who slammed Wade on the ground and broke his elbow you can bet Rondo would be suspended for 6 months and have criminal charges pressed against him as well.
Click to expand...


I'm tellin' ya, Bird needs to send the order down from the front office for Hansbrough to hit Wade with a Kevin McHale-style clothesline the first time he attacks the rim next game.


----------



## High_Gravity

Article 15 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. Wade just hit a player like a safety in football. It was only called a flagrant one (when it should have been a flagrant two). - Same thing as last year when he body slammed Rondo and broke his elbow. NBA is a joke. They won't upgrade it to flagrant two and suspend him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wade gets away with whatever he wants, if Rondo was the one who slammed Wade on the ground and broke his elbow you can bet Rondo would be suspended for 6 months and have criminal charges pressed against him as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm tellin' ya, Bird needs to send the order down from the front office for Hansbrough to hit Wade with a Kevin McHale-style clothesline the first time he attacks the rim next game.
Click to expand...


If the Pacers do that they need to use a player thats easily expandable like a no name bench guy cause if Crazy T does that he will be gone for months and probably face criminal charges for assault, Wade going down will cost the league money and that will infuriate Stern to no end.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

sealybobo said:


> skipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Michael Jordan is the best shooting guard, not sure about the point, so many to choose from.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kobe's career isn't over yet. When it is all said and done, he has no chance of ever being the best? Just asking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Based on everything I've seen?  Not a chance.  He'd have to rip off 2 more championships and then you may have an argument, but still we will probably disagree.  If you weren't old enough to see Jordan, its a shame.  The only one that was Jordan before Jordan was Dr. J.  A highlight real.  Athletic like Jordan, but not a 6 time champ.  One word to describe Jordan.  Winner.  Now Kobe has the rings, but what did it take?  Shaq?  One of the greatest centers of all time?  And it took them years to figure it out.  So Kobe just isn't as impressive as Jordan was.  But damn close.  No shame in Kobe's game.  And I give him props for doing it without Shaq.  I'm definately a fan.
Click to expand...


Bird owned Dr. J. That's what that infamous fight was about. They were half way through the 3rd Quarter and Bird was on his way to 70 and he was mocking him, saying 42 to 6. His 42 points to Dr. J's 6. He owned Jordan too. Fourteen straight wins against him and two playoff sweeps.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kobe's career isn't over yet. When it is all said and done, he has no chance of ever being the best? Just asking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Based on everything I've seen?  Not a chance.  He'd have to rip off 2 more championships and then you may have an argument, but still we will probably disagree.  If you weren't old enough to see Jordan, its a shame.  The only one that was Jordan before Jordan was Dr. J.  A highlight real.  Athletic like Jordan, but not a 6 time champ.  One word to describe Jordan.  Winner.  Now Kobe has the rings, but what did it take?  Shaq?  One of the greatest centers of all time?  And it took them years to figure it out.  So Kobe just isn't as impressive as Jordan was.  But damn close.  No shame in Kobe's game.  And I give him props for doing it without Shaq.  I'm definately a fan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bird owned Dr. J. That's what that infamous fight was about. They were half way through the 3rd Quarter and Bird was on his way to 70 and he was mocking him, saying 42 to 6. His 42 points to Dr. J's 6. He owned Jordan too. Fourteen straight wins against him and two playoff sweeps.
Click to expand...


Bird was a bad ass, one of the toughest NBA Players in history also, he grabbed Dr J by the throat in that fight also.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rWs3y4k-UlM]Celtics Mix 2012 &#39;&#39;In The Air Tonight&#39;&#39; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really

sealybobo said:


> Who's the best Guard of all time?


The Big O, Oscar Robertson.

He averaged triple-doubles for an entire season.


----------



## ginscpy

Kareem was never the greatest Laker - because his best yearswere behind him - with UCLA and the Milwaukee Bucks.

Best basketball player ever.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

loinboy said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who's the best Guard of all time?
> 
> 
> 
> The Big O, Oscar Robertson.
> 
> He averaged triple-doubles for an entire season.
Click to expand...


He virtually averaged a triple double for five seasons in a row. I think it helped that teams couldn't review videos back then so much and formulate strategies.


----------



## Billo_Really

sealybobo said:


> Based on everything I've seen?  Not a chance.  He'd have to rip off 2 more championships and then you may have an argument, but still we will probably disagree.  If you weren't old enough to see Jordan, its a shame.  The only one that was Jordan before Jordan was Dr. J.  A highlight real.  Athletic like Jordan, but not a 6 time champ.  One word to describe Jordan.  Winner.  Now Kobe has the rings, but what did it take?  Shaq?  One of the greatest centers of all time?  And it took them years to figure it out.  So Kobe just isn't as impressive as Jordan was.  But damn close.  No shame in Kobe's game.  And I give him props for doing it without Shaq.  I'm definately a fan.


Jordan was over-rated.  The most dominant force the NBA has ever seen was Wilt Chamberlain.  The greatest winner was Bill Russell.  Jordan's teams would've lost to:

'67 Philidelphia Warriors
'70 New York Knicks
'71 Milwalkee Bucks
'72 Lakers
'77 Portland Trailblazers
'85 Lakers
'86 Celtics
'87 Lakers
All those Bull's teams had one fatal flaw, a dominant player at the 5 spot.  You do not answer a Russell, Chamberlain or Jabbar, with a Perdue or Cartwright.  Any championship team with a hall of fame center would've ate their lunch.


----------



## Billo_Really

TheGreatGatsby said:


> He virtually averaged a triple double for five seasons in a row. I think it helped that teams couldn't review videos back then so much and formulate strategies.


There weren't that many teams.  The league was not as deluted as it is now.


----------



## Billo_Really

ginscpy said:


> Kareem was never the greatest Laker - because his best yearswere behind him - with UCLA and the Milwaukee Bucks.
> 
> Best basketball player ever.


Best ever was Wilt.


----------



## ginscpy

Beg to differ.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

loinboy said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Based on everything I've seen?  Not a chance.  He'd have to rip off 2 more championships and then you may have an argument, but still we will probably disagree.  If you weren't old enough to see Jordan, its a shame.  The only one that was Jordan before Jordan was Dr. J.  A highlight real.  Athletic like Jordan, but not a 6 time champ.  One word to describe Jordan.  Winner.  Now Kobe has the rings, but what did it take?  Shaq?  One of the greatest centers of all time?  And it took them years to figure it out.  So Kobe just isn't as impressive as Jordan was.  But damn close.  No shame in Kobe's game.  And I give him props for doing it without Shaq.  I'm definately a fan.
> 
> 
> 
> Jordan was over-rated.  The most dominant force the NBA has ever seen was Wilt Chamberlain.  The greatest winner was Bill Russell.  Jordan's teams would've lost to:
> 
> '67 Philidelphia Warriors
> '70 New York Knicks
> '71 Milwalkee Bucks
> '72 Lakers
> '77 Portland Trailblazers
> '85 Lakers
> '86 Celtics
> '87 Lakers
> All those Bull's teams had one fatal flaw, a dominant player at the 5 spot.  You do not answer a Russell, Chamberlain or Jabbar, with a Perdue or Cartwright.  Any championship team with a hall of fame center would've ate their lunch.
Click to expand...


Agreed. An easy tell is that if Jordan was that dominant he would have been winning 50 games and not having losing seasons before Pippen got there. Jordan jockers will whine, but he was just getting started. Yea? He took his team from 27 wins to 39 wins? Bird took his team from 29 wins to 60 and a conference final. 

And yea, the 90's was pretty watered down for a team with no good 5 to be winning that much. And a team like the 86 C's or 87 Lakers would likely sweep the Bulls (especially if it was reff'd by 70's standards in which it wasn't pussy ball.)


----------



## Billo_Really

ginscpy said:


> Beg to differ.


Name someone who:

scored a 100 points in one game
averaged 50 points a game for an entire season
got 55 rebounds in one game
He's the only center ever to lead the league in assists.

He still holds about a third of all basketball records.


----------



## ginscpy

Jordan is overrated;.


----------



## Billo_Really

TheGreatGatsby said:


> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Based on everything I've seen?  Not a chance.  He'd have to rip off 2 more championships and then you may have an argument, but still we will probably disagree.  If you weren't old enough to see Jordan, its a shame.  The only one that was Jordan before Jordan was Dr. J.  A highlight real.  Athletic like Jordan, but not a 6 time champ.  One word to describe Jordan.  Winner.  Now Kobe has the rings, but what did it take?  Shaq?  One of the greatest centers of all time?  And it took them years to figure it out.  So Kobe just isn't as impressive as Jordan was.  But damn close.  No shame in Kobe's game.  And I give him props for doing it without Shaq.  I'm definately a fan.
> 
> 
> 
> Jordan was over-rated.  The most dominant force the NBA has ever seen was Wilt Chamberlain.  The greatest winner was Bill Russell.  Jordan's teams would've lost to:
> 
> '67 Philidelphia Warriors
> '70 New York Knicks
> '71 Milwalkee Bucks
> '72 Lakers
> '77 Portland Trailblazers
> '85 Lakers
> '86 Celtics
> '87 Lakers
> All those Bull's teams had one fatal flaw, a dominant player at the 5 spot.  You do not answer a Russell, Chamberlain or Jabbar, with a Perdue or Cartwright.  Any championship team with a hall of fame center would've ate their lunch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Agreed. An easy tell is that if Jordan was that dominant he would have been winning 50 games and not having losing seasons before Pippen got there. Jordan jockers will whine, but he was just getting started. Yea? He took his team from 27 wins to 39 wins? Bird took his team from 29 wins to 60 and a conference final.
> 
> And yea, the 90's was pretty watered down for a team with no good 5 to be winning that much. And a team like the 86 C's or 87 Lakers would likely sweep the Bulls (especially if it was reff'd by 70's standards in which it wasn't pussy ball.)
Click to expand...

I'll also throw in any Russell Celtic teams.  I would've loved to see Jordan drive the lane on Bill Russell.  Jordan would get Wilson tattooed across his forehead.


----------



## Billo_Really

ginscpy said:


> Jordan is overrated;.


He was the third best player on his college team.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

loinboy said:


> ginscpy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beg to differ.
> 
> 
> 
> Name someone who:
> 
> scored a 100 points in one game
> averaged 50 points a game for an entire season
> got 55 rebounds in one game
> He's the only center ever to lead the league in assists.
> 
> He still holds about a third of all basketball records.
Click to expand...


I've seen the Wilt highlights. He doesn't stick out as someone who had more talent than say an Olajuwon. Yes, he was a great athlete, but his numbers reflect that he was an athletic 7 footer playing in a much smaller league.


----------



## Billo_Really

TheGreatGatsby said:


> I've seen the Wilt highlights. He doesn't stick out as someone who had more talent than say an Olajuwon. Yes, he was a great athlete, but his numbers reflect that he was an athletic 7 footer playing in a much smaller league.


I saw him play.  He was Shaq with talent.


----------



## ginscpy

Kareem scored 51 points on Wilt


----------



## Billo_Really

ginscpy said:


> Kareem scored 51 points on Wilt


I believe that was Alcindor.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

loinboy said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen the Wilt highlights. He doesn't stick out as someone who had more talent than say an Olajuwon. Yes, he was a great athlete, but his numbers reflect that he was an athletic 7 footer playing in a much smaller league.
> 
> 
> 
> I saw him play.  He was Shaq with talent.
Click to expand...


Compared to the smaller players he was playing against, I'm sure he was Shaq with talent. But how would he have fared against Shaq, Robinson, Ewing, The Twin Towers who had bigger players on help D? Probably fair to good. But he wouldn't have been putting up those huge numbers. It's not like he could bull doze them or pull up and shoot 27 footers. That's what'd it take for a guy to put up those types of numbers in the more modern NBA.


----------



## ginscpy

TheGreatGatsby said:


> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen the Wilt highlights. He doesn't stick out as someone who had more talent than say an Olajuwon. Yes, he was a great athlete, but his numbers reflect that he was an athletic 7 footer playing in a much smaller league.
> 
> 
> 
> I saw him play.  He was Shaq with talent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Compared to the smaller players he was playing against, I'm sure he was Shaq with talent. But how would he have fared against Shaq, Robinson, Ewing, The Twin Towers who had bigger players on help D? Probably fair to good. But he wouldn't have been putting up those huge numbers. It's not like he could bull doze them or pull up and shoot 27 footers. That's what'd it take for a guy to put up those types of numbers in the more modern NBA.
Click to expand...


Wilt C was a freaking overrrated loser....................


----------



## Billo_Really

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Compared to the smaller players he was playing against, I'm sure he was Shaq with talent. But how would he have fared against Shaq, Robinson, Ewing, The Twin Towers who had bigger players on help D? Probably fair to good. But he wouldn't have been putting up those huge numbers. It's not like he could bull doze them or pull up and shoot 27 footers. That's what'd it take for a guy to put up those types of numbers in the more modern NBA.


There were big players back then.  Very good, hall of fame centers.  Like Willis Reed, Bill Russell, Nate Thurmond, Walt Bellemy, Bob Lanier.  Plus the league was smaller then.  Competition was greater for each game.

Wilt was too athletic for Shaq.  Too strong for Robinson and Ewing.  And Wilt would do to Olajowan the same thing he did to Nate Thurmond.  Your talking about the strongest man in the league who could move like a gazelle.


----------



## ginscpy

We saw how he did against Alcindor.

 51 points.

Lew scored at will against him with his unstoppable sky hook  

Granted Lew was young and Wilt was getting along................................


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

loinboy said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Compared to the smaller players he was playing against, I'm sure he was Shaq with talent. But how would he have fared against Shaq, Robinson, Ewing, The Twin Towers who had bigger players on help D? Probably fair to good. But he wouldn't have been putting up those huge numbers. It's not like he could bull doze them or pull up and shoot 27 footers. That's what'd it take for a guy to put up those types of numbers in the more modern NBA.
> 
> 
> 
> There were big players back then.  Very good, hall of fame centers.  Like Willis Reed, Bill Russell, Nate Thurmond, Walt Bellemy, Bob Lanier.  Plus the league was smaller then.  Competition was greater for each game.
> 
> Wilt was too athletic for Shaq.  Too strong for Robinson and Ewing.  And Wilt would do to Olajowan the same thing he did to Nate Thurmond.  Your talking about the strongest man in the league who could move like a gazelle.
Click to expand...


Nonsense. If Wilt was that dominant, Russell wouldn't have owned him.


----------



## Billo_Really

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Nonsense. If Wilt was that dominant, Russell wouldn't have owned him.


Russell didn't own Chamberlain.  He just had better help.  As soon as Wilt got a team with equal talent, Boston got spanked in 5 games and had their streak of 8 straight come to an end.

The Wilt-Russell matches could be summed up into 3 catagories.

the times Russell beat Wilt
the times Wilt beat Russell
the times when Wilt completely dominated Russell and made him look like a baby


----------



## Billo_Really

ginscpy said:


> We saw how he did against Alcindor.
> 
> 51 points.
> 
> Lew scored at will against him with his unstoppable sky hook
> 
> Granted Lew was young and Wilt was getting along................................


Wilt was also the only one who's ever blocked that sky hook.


----------



## ginscpy

2012 playoffs up for grabs.

The Heat seem to be shallow.

The Spurs who I always though were old  seem to be the favorites..

Don't countrout theThunder.

Lakers blow.


----------



## Billo_Really

ginscpy said:


> 2012 playoffs up for grabs.
> 
> The Heat seem to be shallow.
> 
> The Spurs who I always though were old  seem to be the favorites..
> 
> Don't countrout theThunder.
> 
> Lakers blow.


The Title will go to the winner of the Spurs-Thunder series.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

loinboy said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nonsense. If Wilt was that dominant, Russell wouldn't have owned him.
> 
> 
> 
> Russell didn't own Chamberlain.  He just had better help.  As soon as Wilt got a team with equal talent, Boston got spanked in 5 games and had their streak of 8 straight come to an end.
> 
> The Wilt-Russell matches could be summed up into 3 catagories.
> 
> the times Russell beat Wilt
> the times Wilt beat Russell
> the times when Wilt completely dominated Russell and made him look like a baby
Click to expand...


Wilt averaged less than 30 head to head vs. Russell in 142 match-ups. I'd say that Russell contained him just fine.


----------



## bobcollum

Boston is destroying the 76ers tonight.


----------



## ginscpy

SCORE AT WILL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Thats  what 7'2"  (legit)   Alcindor/Kareem could do with his patented Sky Hook.

3 NCAA titles pal-  OH BTW his freshman team whupped thedefendingchamps UCLA varsity


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

bobcollum said:


> Boston is destroying the 76ers tonight.



It's a shame that they screwed around in Boston. They could be going for a sweep on Philly's home court and then get needed rest.


----------



## bobcollum

TheGreatGatsby said:


> bobcollum said:
> 
> 
> 
> Boston is destroying the 76ers tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a shame that they screwed around in Boston. They could be going for a sweep on Philly's home court and then get needed rest.
Click to expand...


I wonder if it's them or Philly just didn't show up tonight...I'm not able to watch it, but they played the Celts hard the first two. After the season Boston had I really can't believe they are where they are now.


----------



## Billo_Really

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Wilt averaged less than 30 head to head vs. Russell in 142 match-ups. I'd say that Russell contained him just fine.


That was an average. Wilt scored 62 points on Russell and had 6 other games over 50 points.  He also averaged almost 30 rebounds a game against Russell and he set the single game rebound record of 55 against Russell.



> _Wilt and Russell played against each other 142 times in 10 years. Russell's team won 88, Wilt's teams won 74. (14 game difference)
> 
> In those games Wilt averaged 28.7 ppg and 28.7 rpg, Russell averaged 14.5ppg and 23.7rpg
> 
> Wilt's high game vs. Russell was 62, and he had six other 50+ point games against Russell . Russell's high game against Wilt was 37, and he had only two other 30+ point games against Wilt.
> 
> Wilt's record 55 rebound game was against Russell, and he had six other 40+ rebound games vs. Bill.
> Russell only had one 40+ rebound night against Wilt._


As you can see, Wilt had his way with Russell.


----------



## Billo_Really

bobcollum said:


> I wonder if it's them or Philly just didn't show up tonight...I'm not able to watch it, but they played the Celts hard the first two. After the season Boston had I really can't believe they are where they are now.


It won't last.  They're old and not going anywhere.


----------



## ginscpy

He scored 20,000 othertimes 

Was suck atthe foul line

Overrated


----------



## Billo_Really

ginscpy said:


> He scored 20,000 othertimes
> 
> Was suck atthe foul line
> 
> Overrated


He set the single game record for most foul shots made (28).


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

bobcollum said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bobcollum said:
> 
> 
> 
> Boston is destroying the 76ers tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a shame that they screwed around in Boston. They could be going for a sweep on Philly's home court and then get needed rest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wonder if it's them or Philly just didn't show up tonight...I'm not able to watch it, but they played the Celts hard the first two. After the season Boston had I really can't believe they are where they are now.
Click to expand...


Philly can rise to the challenge in any given game, but they are not that good. Louis Williams is their leading scorer, not even Iguodala.

They rely on athleticism. And they're not mentally tough and that's why at pivotal stretches they were running their offense through Hawes of all people.

They didn't have an answer for Pierce, who got to any spot he wanted. Rondo got to the hole at will. KG was dominating on both ends. 

They dominated on D as well. And then when guys like Pietrus and Bass are hitting shots it's over.

And Ray Allen wasn't even much of a factor. They like to use him as a decoy when the others got their game going.


----------



## sealybobo

TheGreatGatsby said:


> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Based on everything I've seen?  Not a chance.  He'd have to rip off 2 more championships and then you may have an argument, but still we will probably disagree.  If you weren't old enough to see Jordan, its a shame.  The only one that was Jordan before Jordan was Dr. J.  A highlight real.  Athletic like Jordan, but not a 6 time champ.  One word to describe Jordan.  Winner.  Now Kobe has the rings, but what did it take?  Shaq?  One of the greatest centers of all time?  And it took them years to figure it out.  So Kobe just isn't as impressive as Jordan was.  But damn close.  No shame in Kobe's game.  And I give him props for doing it without Shaq.  I'm definately a fan.
> 
> 
> 
> Jordan was over-rated.  The most dominant force the NBA has ever seen was Wilt Chamberlain.  The greatest winner was Bill Russell.  Jordan's teams would've lost to:
> 
> '67 Philidelphia Warriors
> '70 New York Knicks
> '71 Milwalkee Bucks
> '72 Lakers
> '77 Portland Trailblazers
> '85 Lakers
> '86 Celtics
> '87 Lakers
> All those Bull's teams had one fatal flaw, a dominant player at the 5 spot.  You do not answer a Russell, Chamberlain or Jabbar, with a Perdue or Cartwright.  Any championship team with a hall of fame center would've ate their lunch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Agreed. An easy tell is that if Jordan was that dominant he would have been winning 50 games and not having losing seasons before Pippen got there. Jordan jockers will whine, but he was just getting started. Yea? He took his team from 27 wins to 39 wins? Bird took his team from 29 wins to 60 and a conference final.
> 
> And yea, the 90's was pretty watered down for a team with no good 5 to be winning that much. And a team like the 86 C's or 87 Lakers would likely sweep the Bulls (especially if it was reff'd by 70's standards in which it wasn't pussy ball.)
Click to expand...


Jordan had to deal with the Bad Boys.  10 great guys on that team.  And they did knock Jordan on his ass.  And before them Jordan had to deal with Bird.  He was young.  Cut him some slack.  Jordan retired Bird, the Bad Boys and Magic Johnson.  That's why he's the greatest.  

I'm sure you would agree that Bird had a much better supporting cast than Jordan.  Right?  Or are you going to start being a Bulls jocker and compare that team to the Celtics?  You can't have it both ways now.  So you are either admitting that Bird had a better team or you are comparing the Bulls to what you consider one of the greatest teams of all time?  And that's why Jordan is the greatest.  He did it 6 times with an inferior team.  Your words, not mine.  

And come on.  Until he got Pippen?  Like Pippen is that great?  Wade got LeBron and how has that worked out?  Jordan did it with average centers at best.  Role players.  And he won 6 championships.  Bird?  So with a better team, Bird won less?  Interesting.

P.S.  I think the Jordan, Pippen and Rodman team is one of the best all time.  Didn't they win the most games?  Rodman was great.  Is he in the Hall of Fame yet?  I know he's broke.


----------



## sealybobo

No way OK just beat LA in game 2.  One second, one point.  OMG>


----------



## skipper

sealybobo said:


> No way OK just beat LA in game 2.  One second, one point.  OMG>


 Had the game won then Kobe's half ass inbound pass. Beer pitcher almost met big screen.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

sealybobo said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jordan was over-rated.  The most dominant force the NBA has ever seen was Wilt Chamberlain.  The greatest winner was Bill Russell.  Jordan's teams would've lost to:
> 
> '67 Philidelphia Warriors
> '70 New York Knicks
> '71 Milwalkee Bucks
> '72 Lakers
> '77 Portland Trailblazers
> '85 Lakers
> '86 Celtics
> '87 Lakers
> All those Bull's teams had one fatal flaw, a dominant player at the 5 spot.  You do not answer a Russell, Chamberlain or Jabbar, with a Perdue or Cartwright.  Any championship team with a hall of fame center would've ate their lunch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed. An easy tell is that if Jordan was that dominant he would have been winning 50 games and not having losing seasons before Pippen got there. Jordan jockers will whine, but he was just getting started. Yea? He took his team from 27 wins to 39 wins? Bird took his team from 29 wins to 60 and a conference final.
> 
> And yea, the 90's was pretty watered down for a team with no good 5 to be winning that much. And a team like the 86 C's or 87 Lakers would likely sweep the Bulls (especially if it was reff'd by 70's standards in which it wasn't pussy ball.)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jordan had to deal with the Bad Boys.  10 great guys on that team.  And they did knock Jordan on his ass.  And before them Jordan had to deal with Bird.  He was young.  Cut him some slack.  Jordan retired Bird, the Bad Boys and Magic Johnson.  That's why he's the greatest.
> 
> I'm sure you would agree that Bird had a much better supporting cast than Jordan.  Right?  Or are you going to start being a Bulls jocker and compare that team to the Celtics?  You can't have it both ways now.  So you are either admitting that Bird had a better team or you are comparing the Bulls to what you consider one of the greatest teams of all time?  And that's why Jordan is the greatest.  He did it 6 times with an inferior team.  Your words, not mine.
> 
> And come on.  Until he got Pippen?  Like Pippen is that great?  Wade got LeBron and how has that worked out?  Jordan did it with average centers at best.  Role players.  And he won 6 championships.  Bird?  So with a better team, Bird won less?  Interesting.
> 
> P.S.  I think the Jordan, Pippen and Rodman team is one of the best all time.  Didn't they win the most games?  Rodman was great.  Is he in the Hall of Fame yet?  I know he's broke.
Click to expand...


I wouldn't agree with that nonsense at all. Jordan didn't retire the 80's stars. Age and injury did. That is pretty clear. And they wiped the floor with him in their prime.

What Jordan did do is beat the 80's B stars in the watered down 90s in a league in which Stern couldn't do enough to give Jordan every advantage (cough: push off on Russell).

Jordan was zero for five in actually even having a winning season without Pippen. How can you possibly so easily ignore that reality? Like another poster said, he was the third best player on his own college team. When he retired the first time, the Bulls didn't lose much. 

Bird beat him 14 times in a row. If Dirk beat Durant 14 straight times or LBJ beat Kobe 14 straight times or KG beat Duncan 14 straight times; we wouldn't be calling out Durant, Kobe or Duncan as the greatest most likely.

Yes, of course Bird had a better team when he did it. That's not the point. The point is that if Jordan was so great he wouldn't have got his ass swept twice. He wouldn't have put up a donut in the 4th quarter while Bird was busting 15 in his eye with McHale out on his own home court. He wouldn't have choked in the Game 4 at home of the 1989 ECF against the Pistions, up 2-1 at home!

And why were Bird's teams so great? You can point to talent; but how misguided is that. He never played with a great athlete like a Pippen or even a Worthy. When he was finally going to get a chance with Bias, the dude died. He won, because he was out there playing chess while everyone else was playing checkers. He won because he was arguably the greatest shooter of all-time to boot. 

Jordan was a unique talent. I'll give him that. And he did some things on the court better than anyone probably ever has. But you have to keep it in perspective. Basketball is still a team sport and it's not athleticism only. It still comes down to a comprehensive skill set.

And it's not a a matter of simply admitting that either Bird was better or his team was better b/c the Bulls were inferior to prior teams. It's a matter of understanding the eras. You have no idea how much expansion diluted the talent as it was already on the down hill. Look at league scoring by year to see. At one point, Stern was so desperate that he moved the three point line in. And to the end, watch yt vids of Jordan in the three point contest vs. Bird in the three point contest and you'll see the crazy difference in their shots.

You have to understand just how much better the 80's were than the 90's. There were four, maybe five teams that I would rank better than the Bulls. The Celtics and Lakers of course. But an equally worthy team is the Sixers who had went to a couple championships in the late seventies and went to a few more in the early 80's. Bird literally had to compete against two "dynasty" quality teams. People forget that the Sixers went 10 deep and their bench was about as good as their starters. And in a three or four year span there, Moses Malone and Dr. J won all the MVPs.

Then the Twin Tower Rockets were good for a few years there; but certainly not as good for as long as the Bulls. And the Bad Boys; I mean really the mid 80's to late 80's Bad Boys pretty much have it on the Bulls too.

It's simply idiotic to take a simple minded approach by ring counting or all of the sudden Robert Horry is great at 7 rings or Bill Russell is greatest by far at 11 rings. You have to look at all the details.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

loinboy said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wilt averaged less than 30 head to head vs. Russell in 142 match-ups. I'd say that Russell contained him just fine.
> 
> 
> 
> That was an average. Wilt scored 62 points on Russell and had 6 other games over 50 points.  He also averaged almost 30 rebounds a game against Russell and he set the single game rebound record of 55 against Russell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Wilt and Russell played against each other 142 times in 10 years. Russell's team won 88, Wilt's teams won 74. (14 game difference)
> 
> In those games Wilt averaged 28.7 ppg and 28.7 rpg, Russell averaged 14.5ppg and 23.7rpg
> 
> Wilt's high game vs. Russell was 62, and he had six other 50+ point games against Russell . Russell's high game against Wilt was 37, and he had only two other 30+ point games against Wilt.
> 
> Wilt's record 55 rebound game was against Russell, and he had six other 40+ rebound games vs. Bill.
> Russell only had one 40+ rebound night against Wilt._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As you can see, Wilt had his way with Russell.
Click to expand...


Rebounds from the olden days is an over-rated stat. There was a lot more misses b/c of the ball and FG percent was down. 

And yes, Wilt had one 60 plus game in 142 tries against Russell. Good for him. He was still contained. He still averaged less than 30. He still lost every time to Russell when it counted.

And frankly, when he had Elgin Baylor and Jerry West (The Logo) as your teammates, then I don't know exactly how much stock I'd put in the teammate argument. The C's just understood what it took to win.


----------



## High_Gravity

loinboy said:


> bobcollum said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if it's them or Philly just didn't show up tonight...I'm not able to watch it, but they played the Celts hard the first two. After the season Boston had I really can't believe they are where they are now.
> 
> 
> 
> It won't last.  They're old and not going anywhere.
Click to expand...


Whos going to stop them in the East? Miami without Bosh is very vulnerable, if Boston keeps their shit together they have a shot to make it to the Finals.


----------



## Article 15

High_Gravity said:


> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bobcollum said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if it's them or Philly just didn't show up tonight...I'm not able to watch it, but they played the Celts hard the first two. After the season Boston had I really can't believe they are where they are now.
> 
> 
> 
> It won't last.  They're old and not going anywhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whos going to stop them in the East? Miami without Bosh is very vulnerable, if Boston keeps their shit together they have a shot to make it to the Finals.
Click to expand...


Feeling better today, bro?

I told you about game 3.....


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> bobcollum said:
> 
> 
> 
> Boston is destroying the 76ers tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a shame that they screwed around in Boston. They could be going for a sweep on Philly's home court and then get needed rest.
Click to expand...


That would have been the ideal situation, because Chris Bosh is gone the Heat/Pacers series is going to be alot closer than they would like, I don't know if the Pacers can win but they can definently make life very difficult for the Heat, Miami has absolutely no one that can play against David West or Roy Hibbert right now.


----------



## High_Gravity

Article 15 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> It won't last.  They're old and not going anywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whos going to stop them in the East? Miami without Bosh is very vulnerable, if Boston keeps their shit together they have a shot to make it to the Finals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Feeling better today, bro?
> 
> I told you about game 3.....
Click to expand...


I feel MUCH better, I would like to see us take care of business on Friday also. I don't want to breath life back into the Sixers.


----------



## High_Gravity

The Lakers are in some serious shit now against the Thunder, they have to win the next 2 in LA to have a shot.


----------



## High_Gravity

skipper said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> No way OK just beat LA in game 2.  One second, one point.  OMG>
> 
> 
> 
> Had the game won then Kobe's half ass inbound pass. Beer pitcher almost met big screen.
Click to expand...


I understand how you feel, I was just as pissed when Philly beat Boston by 1 point on Monday.


----------



## High_Gravity

loinboy said:


> bobcollum said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if it's them or Philly just didn't show up tonight...I'm not able to watch it, but they played the Celts hard the first two. After the season Boston had I really can't believe they are where they are now.
> 
> 
> 
> It won't last.  They're old and not going anywhere.
Click to expand...


Whens the last time a young team won the championship?


----------



## sealybobo

TheGreatGatsby said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed. An easy tell is that if Jordan was that dominant he would have been winning 50 games and not having losing seasons before Pippen got there. Jordan jockers will whine, but he was just getting started. Yea? He took his team from 27 wins to 39 wins? Bird took his team from 29 wins to 60 and a conference final.
> 
> And yea, the 90's was pretty watered down for a team with no good 5 to be winning that much. And a team like the 86 C's or 87 Lakers would likely sweep the Bulls (especially if it was reff'd by 70's standards in which it wasn't pussy ball.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jordan had to deal with the Bad Boys.  10 great guys on that team.  And they did knock Jordan on his ass.  And before them Jordan had to deal with Bird.  He was young.  Cut him some slack.  Jordan retired Bird, the Bad Boys and Magic Johnson.  That's why he's the greatest.
> 
> I'm sure you would agree that Bird had a much better supporting cast than Jordan.  Right?  Or are you going to start being a Bulls jocker and compare that team to the Celtics?  You can't have it both ways now.  So you are either admitting that Bird had a better team or you are comparing the Bulls to what you consider one of the greatest teams of all time?  And that's why Jordan is the greatest.  He did it 6 times with an inferior team.  Your words, not mine.
> 
> And come on.  Until he got Pippen?  Like Pippen is that great?  Wade got LeBron and how has that worked out?  Jordan did it with average centers at best.  Role players.  And he won 6 championships.  Bird?  So with a better team, Bird won less?  Interesting.
> 
> P.S.  I think the Jordan, Pippen and Rodman team is one of the best all time.  Didn't they win the most games?  Rodman was great.  Is he in the Hall of Fame yet?  I know he's broke.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldn't agree with that nonsense at all. Jordan didn't retire the 80's stars. Age and injury did. That is pretty clear. And they wiped the floor with him in their prime.
> 
> What Jordan did do is beat the 80's B stars in the watered down 90s in a league in which Stern couldn't do enough to give Jordan every advantage (cough: push off on Russell).
> 
> Jordan was zero for five in actually even having a winning season without Pippen. How can you possibly so easily ignore that reality? Like another poster said, he was the third best player on his own college team. When he retired the first time, the Bulls didn't lose much.
> 
> Bird beat him 14 times in a row. If Dirk beat Durant 14 straight times or LBJ beat Kobe 14 straight times or KG beat Duncan 14 straight times; we wouldn't be calling out Durant, Kobe or Duncan as the greatest most likely.
> 
> Yes, of course Bird had a better team when he did it. That's not the point. The point is that if Jordan was so great he wouldn't have got his ass swept twice. He wouldn't have put up a donut in the 4th quarter while Bird was busting 15 in his eye with McHale out on his own home court. He wouldn't have choked in the Game 4 at home of the 1989 ECF against the Pistions, up 2-1 at home!
> 
> And why were Bird's teams so great? You can point to talent; but how misguided is that. He never played with a great athlete like a Pippen or even a Worthy. When he was finally going to get a chance with Bias, the dude died. He won, because he was out there playing chess while everyone else was playing checkers. He won because he was arguably the greatest shooter of all-time to boot.
> 
> Jordan was a unique talent. I'll give him that. And he did some things on the court better than anyone probably ever has. But you have to keep it in perspective. Basketball is still a team sport and it's not athleticism only. It still comes down to a comprehensive skill set.
> 
> And it's not a a matter of simply admitting that either Bird was better or his team was better b/c the Bulls were inferior to prior teams. It's a matter of understanding the eras. You have no idea how much expansion diluted the talent as it was already on the down hill. Look at league scoring by year to see. At one point, Stern was so desperate that he moved the three point line in. And to the end, watch yt vids of Jordan in the three point contest vs. Bird in the three point contest and you'll see the crazy difference in their shots.
> 
> You have to understand just how much better the 80's were than the 90's. There were four, maybe five teams that I would rank better than the Bulls. The Celtics and Lakers of course. But an equally worthy team is the Sixers who had went to a couple championships in the late seventies and went to a few more in the early 80's. Bird literally had to compete against two "dynasty" quality teams. People forget that the Sixers went 10 deep and their bench was about as good as their starters. And in a three or four year span there, Moses Malone and Dr. J won all the MVPs.
> 
> Then the Twin Tower Rockets were good for a few years there; but certainly not as good for as long as the Bulls. And the Bad Boys; I mean really the mid 80's to late 80's Bad Boys pretty much have it on the Bulls too.
> 
> It's simply idiotic to take a simple minded approach by ring counting or all of the sudden Robert Horry is great at 7 rings or Bill Russell is greatest by far at 11 rings. You have to look at all the details.
Click to expand...


You make a lot of great points.  Can't say you are wrong.  But just some things to consider.  Jordan clearly peaked when he won his first 3 championships, took a break, and then came back and still owned the sport.  He wasn't the same guy who lost to the Celtics, Pistons or Lakers.  Not the same guy that played in college.  Do you know why I was such a great wrestler my senior year?  Because I got beat up my Sophomore and Junior years by Seniors.  Who knows who would beat who if we were both seniors.  Typically we always think the older kid was better but that's only because he beat up on the younger one for 3 years.  Hard to get that out of our memory.  I often wonder if I was as good as B. Blair.  He was a beast!  But so was I.  But I think if I met him today I would still be intimidated by him.  I hate younger kids who run into me and suggest they could have beat me if we were both seniors.  Disrespectful to their elders I say.  I never do that to older guys.  I go by who did better at the State tournament.  Doesn't matter if my competition was better than yours.  I took 5th and I know guys who wrestled at really low weight classes but they placed higher than me.  So I bow to them, even though they were at pussy weight classes.  

Jordan is still the best.  Sorry.  Who do you think is the best?  

I'll even give you that the league was watered down when Jordan won, but he still owned it.  No one else came close during his time.  Ewing, Reggie Miller, Karl Malone, Mourning.  They all tried but couldn't come close.


----------



## sealybobo

TheGreatGatsby said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed. An easy tell is that if Jordan was that dominant he would have been winning 50 games and not having losing seasons before Pippen got there. Jordan jockers will whine, but he was just getting started. Yea? He took his team from 27 wins to 39 wins? Bird took his team from 29 wins to 60 and a conference final.
> 
> And yea, the 90's was pretty watered down for a team with no good 5 to be winning that much. And a team like the 86 C's or 87 Lakers would likely sweep the Bulls (especially if it was reff'd by 70's standards in which it wasn't pussy ball.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jordan had to deal with the Bad Boys.  10 great guys on that team.  And they did knock Jordan on his ass.  And before them Jordan had to deal with Bird.  He was young.  Cut him some slack.  Jordan retired Bird, the Bad Boys and Magic Johnson.  That's why he's the greatest.
> 
> I'm sure you would agree that Bird had a much better supporting cast than Jordan.  Right?  Or are you going to start being a Bulls jocker and compare that team to the Celtics?  You can't have it both ways now.  So you are either admitting that Bird had a better team or you are comparing the Bulls to what you consider one of the greatest teams of all time?  And that's why Jordan is the greatest.  He did it 6 times with an inferior team.  Your words, not mine.
> 
> And come on.  Until he got Pippen?  Like Pippen is that great?  Wade got LeBron and how has that worked out?  Jordan did it with average centers at best.  Role players.  And he won 6 championships.  Bird?  So with a better team, Bird won less?  Interesting.
> 
> P.S.  I think the Jordan, Pippen and Rodman team is one of the best all time.  Didn't they win the most games?  Rodman was great.  Is he in the Hall of Fame yet?  I know he's broke.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jordan was zero for five in actually even having a winning season without Pippen. How can you possibly so easily ignore that reality? Like another poster said, he was the third best player on his own college team. When he retired the first time, the Bulls didn't lose much.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


Pippen couldn't win wiht Barkley and Olajuwon?  

And remember Pippen couldn't win with this?

Greg Anthony G 6-0 
Stacey Augmon F-G 6-6 
Erick Barkley G 6-1
Dale Davis F 6-11 
Gary Grant G 6-3 185 
Antonio Harvey F-C 6-11 
Shawn Kemp F-C 6-10
Will Perdue C 7-0 240 
Scottie Pippen 
Arvydas Sabonis C 7-3 279 
Detlef Schrempf F-C 6-9 214 
Steve Smith G 6-7 200 
Damon Stoudamire G 5-10 171
Rod Strickland G 6-3 175 
Rasheed Wallace F-C  
Bonzi Wells G-F


----------



## sealybobo

I say the biggest FAIL in NBA history is Kobe, Shaq, Payton, Malone.  How did they not win?


----------



## High_Gravity

sealybobo said:


> I say the biggest FAIL in NBA history is Kobe, Shaq, Payton, Malone.  How did they not win?



Well Gary Payton and Karl Malone were a shell of their former selves by the time they got to the Lakers, they were not the players they used to be. Hell Karl Malone barely even played in the Finals that year.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

sealybobo said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jordan had to deal with the Bad Boys.  10 great guys on that team.  And they did knock Jordan on his ass.  And before them Jordan had to deal with Bird.  He was young.  Cut him some slack.  Jordan retired Bird, the Bad Boys and Magic Johnson.  That's why he's the greatest.
> 
> I'm sure you would agree that Bird had a much better supporting cast than Jordan.  Right?  Or are you going to start being a Bulls jocker and compare that team to the Celtics?  You can't have it both ways now.  So you are either admitting that Bird had a better team or you are comparing the Bulls to what you consider one of the greatest teams of all time?  And that's why Jordan is the greatest.  He did it 6 times with an inferior team.  Your words, not mine.
> 
> And come on.  Until he got Pippen?  Like Pippen is that great?  Wade got LeBron and how has that worked out?  Jordan did it with average centers at best.  Role players.  And he won 6 championships.  Bird?  So with a better team, Bird won less?  Interesting.
> 
> P.S.  I think the Jordan, Pippen and Rodman team is one of the best all time.  Didn't they win the most games?  Rodman was great.  Is he in the Hall of Fame yet?  I know he's broke.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't agree with that nonsense at all. Jordan didn't retire the 80's stars. Age and injury did. That is pretty clear. And they wiped the floor with him in their prime.
> 
> What Jordan did do is beat the 80's B stars in the watered down 90s in a league in which Stern couldn't do enough to give Jordan every advantage (cough: push off on Russell).
> 
> Jordan was zero for five in actually even having a winning season without Pippen. How can you possibly so easily ignore that reality? Like another poster said, he was the third best player on his own college team. When he retired the first time, the Bulls didn't lose much.
> 
> Bird beat him 14 times in a row. If Dirk beat Durant 14 straight times or LBJ beat Kobe 14 straight times or KG beat Duncan 14 straight times; we wouldn't be calling out Durant, Kobe or Duncan as the greatest most likely.
> 
> Yes, of course Bird had a better team when he did it. That's not the point. The point is that if Jordan was so great he wouldn't have got his ass swept twice. He wouldn't have put up a donut in the 4th quarter while Bird was busting 15 in his eye with McHale out on his own home court. He wouldn't have choked in the Game 4 at home of the 1989 ECF against the Pistions, up 2-1 at home!
> 
> And why were Bird's teams so great? You can point to talent; but how misguided is that. He never played with a great athlete like a Pippen or even a Worthy. When he was finally going to get a chance with Bias, the dude died. He won, because he was out there playing chess while everyone else was playing checkers. He won because he was arguably the greatest shooter of all-time to boot.
> 
> Jordan was a unique talent. I'll give him that. And he did some things on the court better than anyone probably ever has. But you have to keep it in perspective. Basketball is still a team sport and it's not athleticism only. It still comes down to a comprehensive skill set.
> 
> And it's not a a matter of simply admitting that either Bird was better or his team was better b/c the Bulls were inferior to prior teams. It's a matter of understanding the eras. You have no idea how much expansion diluted the talent as it was already on the down hill. Look at league scoring by year to see. At one point, Stern was so desperate that he moved the three point line in. And to the end, watch yt vids of Jordan in the three point contest vs. Bird in the three point contest and you'll see the crazy difference in their shots.
> 
> You have to understand just how much better the 80's were than the 90's. There were four, maybe five teams that I would rank better than the Bulls. The Celtics and Lakers of course. But an equally worthy team is the Sixers who had went to a couple championships in the late seventies and went to a few more in the early 80's. Bird literally had to compete against two "dynasty" quality teams. People forget that the Sixers went 10 deep and their bench was about as good as their starters. And in a three or four year span there, Moses Malone and Dr. J won all the MVPs.
> 
> Then the Twin Tower Rockets were good for a few years there; but certainly not as good for as long as the Bulls. And the Bad Boys; I mean really the mid 80's to late 80's Bad Boys pretty much have it on the Bulls too.
> 
> It's simply idiotic to take a simple minded approach by ring counting or all of the sudden Robert Horry is great at 7 rings or Bill Russell is greatest by far at 11 rings. You have to look at all the details.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You make a lot of great points.  Can't say you are wrong.  But just some things to consider.  Jordan clearly peaked when he won his first 3 championships, took a break, and then came back and still owned the sport.  He wasn't the same guy who lost to the Celtics, Pistons or Lakers.  Not the same guy that played in college.  Do you know why I was such a great wrestler my senior year?  Because I got beat up my Sophomore and Junior years by Seniors.  Who knows who would beat who if we were both seniors.  Typically we always think the older kid was better but that's only because he beat up on the younger one for 3 years.  Hard to get that out of our memory.  I often wonder if I was as good as B. Blair.  He was a beast!  But so was I.  But I think if I met him today I would still be intimidated by him.  I hate younger kids who run into me and suggest they could have beat me if we were both seniors.  Disrespectful to their elders I say.  I never do that to older guys.  I go by who did better at the State tournament.  Doesn't matter if my competition was better than yours.  I took 5th and I know guys who wrestled at really low weight classes but they placed higher than me.  So I bow to them, even though they were at pussy weight classes.
> 
> Jordan is still the best.  Sorry.  Who do you think is the best?
> 
> I'll even give you that the league was watered down when Jordan won, but he still owned it.  No one else came close during his time.  Ewing, Reggie Miller, Karl Malone, Mourning.  They all tried but couldn't come close.
Click to expand...


While I'm sure you were much more skillful you're senior year as a wrestler, I'm sure you were also much more stronger and certainly not on the downhill of your physical skills.

And let me put it this way; had Bird and McHale still been healthy, even in their older years; I wouldn't have bet on them to lose to a prime Jordan and Pippen. They wiped the floor with them before the injuries and that wasn't changing.

Forward to Jordan on his last legs. Who was he competing against? An older Reggie Miller, an older Patrick Ewing, an older Clyde Drexler, an older and fatter Charles Barkley, an older John Stockton and Karl Malone. You can't pretend that those situations are at all the same. And had he not retired the first time, experts tend to believe he would have lost to the older Olajuwon and Older Drexler whereas Bird wiped the floor with a prime Olajuwon and Sampson Twin Tower combo.

You stick any Bulls team into the 80's and they're not the favorite. And depending on the year, maybe about the 4th or 5th best team only. The Bulls were basically a Miami Heat plus one team. They're not all that great despite our propensity to label them a dynasty.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby

I knew that the Pacers would blow out the Heat in one of their two home games. They aren't slouches and the Heat are over rated. The Pacers played very tough against a much better Bulls team last year and they were a break or two away from winning that series.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

sealybobo said:


> Greg Anthony G 6-0
> Stacey Augmon F-G 6-6
> Erick Barkley G 6-1
> Dale Davis F 6-11
> Gary Grant G 6-3 185
> Antonio Harvey F-C 6-11
> Shawn Kemp F-C 6-10
> Will Perdue C 7-0 240
> Scottie Pippen
> Arvydas Sabonis C 7-3 279
> Detlef Schrempf F-C 6-9 214
> Steve Smith G 6-7 200
> Damon Stoudamire G 5-10 171
> Rod Strickland G 6-3 175
> Rasheed Wallace F-C
> Bonzi Wells G-F



I'm sure the refs had something to say about it. But Pippen was the engine to that team and those Blazers were the better team. So they choked. It happens. But it wasn't b/c Pippen wasn't great. He was a bit past his prime by then, but he was very important to that team and making them the realistic best team that year.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Game 4 is must win for Miami. My money is on the Pacers. The Heat's money is on the refs


----------



## mudwhistle

TheGreatGatsby said:


>



If you're from CA why are you a Celts fan?

You should get together with Art 15.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

mudwhistle said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you're from CA why are you a Celts fan?
> 
> You should get together with Art 15.
Click to expand...


Art 15 is a doosh homer. I'm a true C's fan that's only even been to Massachusetts once in my life lol. And I like the C's b/c Bird was great and I stuck with them thereafter.


----------



## mudwhistle

TheGreatGatsby said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you're from CA why are you a Celts fan?
> 
> You should get together with Art 15.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Art 15 is a doosh homer. I'm a true C's fan that's only even been to Massachusetts once in my life lol. And I like the C's b/c Bird was great and I stuck with them thereafter.
Click to expand...


I liked the Celts then the Bulls once Jordan learned how to pass the damned ball, now I'm a Celts fan again because of KG. I've never been there. I also don't live in a state that has a team. 

However, I don't watch Basketball much now. I'm a football fan, big-time. Charger fan even though I live near Nashville. I lived in SD for several years in the 70s and 80s, and never dropped the team. Probably never will.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

This comment in the comments section of the Spurs/Clippers Game 2 Recap made me laugh:



> Spurs V. Pacers
> 2012 NBA Championships
> 
> F You David Stern lol.



Sweet 16: Streaking Spurs go up 2-0 on Clippers - Yahoo! Sports


----------



## High_Gravity

The Miami Heat are in serious trouble, Chris Bosh going down really changes who they are as a team and it looks like Dwayne Wade is playing through an injury himself even though they are trying to be vague about it. I don't want to hear anymore comparisons between Michael Jordan and Lebron James anymore, Lebron was terrible last night in the second half, was not interested and just didn't know what to do, and Wade yelling at his coach and getting in his face was just ridiculous and inexcusable. I heard the commentators trying to make excuses for him and said it happens all the time but looking back I don't see it, I don't recall Larry Bird yelling at his coach when he had a shitty game, or Michael Jordan, Magic Johnson, or todays players Kevin Garnett, Tim Duncan, etc. thats just showing a shitty attitude, and where was Lebron when that was going on? he's supposed to be the man on this team now right? and how the hell can you be the best player on the team when the ball goes to someone else during crunch time? this is still Dwayne Wade's team, D Wade just told the media Lebron was the better player to try and give him some confidence and for the media to stop asking them whose team this is, if Wade is ripping on the coach and Lebron is quiet like a school girl, its Wades team, period. Unless Wade and Lebron each go off for 30+ points the next game I can't see the Heat winning, Mario Chalmers can't be counted on to have that kind of performance again and the Heat's bench is just trash and they have no bigs, the Heat are dreaming of having Ryan Hollins and Greg Steisma to guard Roy Hibbert right now.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


>



They need to go get it tonight.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't agree with that nonsense at all. Jordan didn't retire the 80's stars. Age and injury did. That is pretty clear. And they wiped the floor with him in their prime.
> 
> What Jordan did do is beat the 80's B stars in the watered down 90s in a league in which Stern couldn't do enough to give Jordan every advantage (cough: push off on Russell).
> 
> Jordan was zero for five in actually even having a winning season without Pippen. How can you possibly so easily ignore that reality? Like another poster said, he was the third best player on his own college team. When he retired the first time, the Bulls didn't lose much.
> 
> Bird beat him 14 times in a row. If Dirk beat Durant 14 straight times or LBJ beat Kobe 14 straight times or KG beat Duncan 14 straight times; we wouldn't be calling out Durant, Kobe or Duncan as the greatest most likely.
> 
> Yes, of course Bird had a better team when he did it. That's not the point. The point is that if Jordan was so great he wouldn't have got his ass swept twice. He wouldn't have put up a donut in the 4th quarter while Bird was busting 15 in his eye with McHale out on his own home court. He wouldn't have choked in the Game 4 at home of the 1989 ECF against the Pistions, up 2-1 at home!
> 
> And why were Bird's teams so great? You can point to talent; but how misguided is that. He never played with a great athlete like a Pippen or even a Worthy. When he was finally going to get a chance with Bias, the dude died. He won, because he was out there playing chess while everyone else was playing checkers. He won because he was arguably the greatest shooter of all-time to boot.
> 
> Jordan was a unique talent. I'll give him that. And he did some things on the court better than anyone probably ever has. But you have to keep it in perspective. Basketball is still a team sport and it's not athleticism only. It still comes down to a comprehensive skill set.
> 
> And it's not a a matter of simply admitting that either Bird was better or his team was better b/c the Bulls were inferior to prior teams. It's a matter of understanding the eras. You have no idea how much expansion diluted the talent as it was already on the down hill. Look at league scoring by year to see. At one point, Stern was so desperate that he moved the three point line in. And to the end, watch yt vids of Jordan in the three point contest vs. Bird in the three point contest and you'll see the crazy difference in their shots.
> 
> You have to understand just how much better the 80's were than the 90's. There were four, maybe five teams that I would rank better than the Bulls. The Celtics and Lakers of course. But an equally worthy team is the Sixers who had went to a couple championships in the late seventies and went to a few more in the early 80's. Bird literally had to compete against two "dynasty" quality teams. People forget that the Sixers went 10 deep and their bench was about as good as their starters. And in a three or four year span there, Moses Malone and Dr. J won all the MVPs.
> 
> Then the Twin Tower Rockets were good for a few years there; but certainly not as good for as long as the Bulls. And the Bad Boys; I mean really the mid 80's to late 80's Bad Boys pretty much have it on the Bulls too.
> 
> It's simply idiotic to take a simple minded approach by ring counting or all of the sudden Robert Horry is great at 7 rings or Bill Russell is greatest by far at 11 rings. You have to look at all the details.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You make a lot of great points.  Can't say you are wrong.  But just some things to consider.  Jordan clearly peaked when he won his first 3 championships, took a break, and then came back and still owned the sport.  He wasn't the same guy who lost to the Celtics, Pistons or Lakers.  Not the same guy that played in college.  Do you know why I was such a great wrestler my senior year?  Because I got beat up my Sophomore and Junior years by Seniors.  Who knows who would beat who if we were both seniors.  Typically we always think the older kid was better but that's only because he beat up on the younger one for 3 years.  Hard to get that out of our memory.  I often wonder if I was as good as B. Blair.  He was a beast!  But so was I.  But I think if I met him today I would still be intimidated by him.  I hate younger kids who run into me and suggest they could have beat me if we were both seniors.  Disrespectful to their elders I say.  I never do that to older guys.  I go by who did better at the State tournament.  Doesn't matter if my competition was better than yours.  I took 5th and I know guys who wrestled at really low weight classes but they placed higher than me.  So I bow to them, even though they were at pussy weight classes.
> 
> Jordan is still the best.  Sorry.  Who do you think is the best?
> 
> I'll even give you that the league was watered down when Jordan won, but he still owned it.  No one else came close during his time.  Ewing, Reggie Miller, Karl Malone, Mourning.  They all tried but couldn't come close.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> While I'm sure you were much more skillful you're senior year as a wrestler, I'm sure you were also much more stronger and certainly not on the downhill of your physical skills.
> 
> And let me put it this way; had Bird and McHale still been healthy, even in their older years; I wouldn't have bet on them to lose to a prime Jordan and Pippen. They wiped the floor with them before the injuries and that wasn't changing.
> 
> Forward to Jordan on his last legs. Who was he competing against? An older Reggie Miller, an older Patrick Ewing, an older Clyde Drexler, an older and fatter Charles Barkley, an older John Stockton and Karl Malone. You can't pretend that those situations are at all the same. And had he not retired the first time, experts tend to believe he would have lost to the older Olajuwon and Older Drexler whereas Bird wiped the floor with a prime Olajuwon and Sampson Twin Tower combo.
> 
> You stick any Bulls team into the 80's and they're not the favorite. And depending on the year, maybe about the 4th or 5th best team only. *The Bulls were basically a Miami Heat plus one team. They're not all that great despite our propensity to label them a dynasty*.
Click to expand...



Whoa hold on there, I wouldn't go that far. The Bulls may not have dominated in the 80's but they are 40 times better than the Miami Heat, if you took this Miami Heat team right now including Chris Bosh and put them in a playoff series against the Seattle Supersonics and the Utah Jazz back in the 90's, Miami would get totally ass raped. Shawn Kemp and Karl Malone would have career playoff series against those fools and Stockton and Gary Payton would obliterate their weak point guards, not even close.


----------



## skipper

The heat not having Bosh is a big neg for them. He's a big but loves to take those midrange jumpers that draws people out to defend which creates better lanes for Wade and James for drives that they prefer doing. Those two are good outside shooters but that's not where their comfort zone is IMO. The paint is going to stay clogged against drives through the lane without Bosh drawing a defender or two out. They could even go 'twin towers' with Hibbert and Hansbrough if there was a need but I don't see one in this series. Bird has done a great job with this roster.


----------



## High_Gravity

skipper said:


> The heat not having Bosh is a big neg for them. He's a big but loves to take those midrange jumpers that draws people out to defend which creates better lanes for Wade and James for drives that they prefer doing. Those two are good outside shooters but that's not where their comfort zone is IMO. The paint is going to stay clogged against drives through the lane without Bosh drawing a defender or two out. They could even go 'twin towers' with Hibbert and Hansbrough if there was a need but I don't see one in this series. Bird has done a great job with this roster.



Chris Bosh going down was one of the worst things that could have happened to the Heat, even with him there they were very thin in regards to big men, Ronny Turiaf and Udonis Haslem just is not going to get it done. Lebron and Wade will have to average 30 points each to even have a chance in this series.


----------



## skipper

High_Gravity said:


> skipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> The heat not having Bosh is a big neg for them. He's a big but loves to take those midrange jumpers that draws people out to defend which creates better lanes for Wade and James for drives that they prefer doing. Those two are good outside shooters but that's not where their comfort zone is IMO. The paint is going to stay clogged against drives through the lane without Bosh drawing a defender or two out. They could even go 'twin towers' with Hibbert and Hansbrough if there was a need but I don't see one in this series. Bird has done a great job with this roster.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris Bosh going down was one of the worst things that could have happened to the Heat, even with him there they were very thin in regards to big men, Ronny Turiaf and Udonis Haslem just is not going to get it done. Lebron and Wade will have to average 30 points each to even have a chance in this series.
Click to expand...


Yep. And they have to work a lot harder to get those points.


----------



## High_Gravity

skipper said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> The heat not having Bosh is a big neg for them. He's a big but loves to take those midrange jumpers that draws people out to defend which creates better lanes for Wade and James for drives that they prefer doing. Those two are good outside shooters but that's not where their comfort zone is IMO. The paint is going to stay clogged against drives through the lane without Bosh drawing a defender or two out. They could even go 'twin towers' with Hibbert and Hansbrough if there was a need but I don't see one in this series. Bird has done a great job with this roster.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris Bosh going down was one of the worst things that could have happened to the Heat, even with him there they were very thin in regards to big men, Ronny Turiaf and Udonis Haslem just is not going to get it done. Lebron and Wade will have to average 30 points each to even have a chance in this series.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep. And they have to work a lot harder to get those points.
Click to expand...


Wade yelling at his coach like that was not a good sign, that means he has no respect for Spoelstra and he knows he has no balls, I can't recall the last time I saw Paul Pierce rip into Doc Rivers like that or Tony Parker go off on Coach Popovich.


----------



## mudwhistle

High_Gravity said:


> skipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chris Bosh going down was one of the worst things that could have happened to the Heat, even with him there they were very thin in regards to big men, Ronny Turiaf and Udonis Haslem just is not going to get it done. Lebron and Wade will have to average 30 points each to even have a chance in this series.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. And they have to work a lot harder to get those points.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wade yelling at his coach like that was not a good sign, that means he has no respect for Spoelstra and he knows he has no balls, I can't recall the last time I saw Paul Pierce rip into Doc Rivers like that or Tony Parker go off on Coach Popovich.
Click to expand...


Now you know why I don't watch BB anymore. 

Spoiled millionaires complaining isn't my cup of tea.


----------



## High_Gravity

mudwhistle said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. And they have to work a lot harder to get those points.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wade yelling at his coach like that was not a good sign, that means he has no respect for Spoelstra and he knows he has no balls, I can't recall the last time I saw Paul Pierce rip into Doc Rivers like that or Tony Parker go off on Coach Popovich.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now you know why I don't watch BB anymore.
> 
> Spoiled millionaires complaining isn't my cup of tea.
Click to expand...


Thats only spoiled brats like Lebron, Wade and Kobe Bryant, there are still class acts in the league like Tim Duncan on the Spurs and the Celtics Ray Allen.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wade yelling at his coach like that was not a good sign, that means he has no respect for Spoelstra and he knows he has no balls, I can't recall the last time I saw Paul Pierce rip into Doc Rivers like that or Tony Parker go off on Coach Popovich.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you know why I don't watch BB anymore.
> 
> Spoiled millionaires complaining isn't my cup of tea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats only spoiled brats like Lebron, Wade and Kobe Bryant, there are still class acts in the league like Tim Duncan on the Spurs and the Celtics Ray Allen.
Click to expand...


No. He's right. Once Stern started changing all the rules and going to star calls; he perverted the sport and he took a man's game and he turned it into some video game nonsense for 13 year olds. It's ridiculous when I see 5 times a game Lebron not even get touched but he's flailing like someone just hit him with a power upper cut.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

^^^

This'll be the best year I can remember in a long time for basketball purists if this holds:

Pacers (a real team) beat the Heat (Whiny Wade and James and over-rated Bosh)
Celts (a real team) beat the Sixers (not a good team)
Spurs (12 deep) beat the Clippers (Chris Paul and Blake Griffin both whiners)
OKC beats the Lakers (Kobe and Bynum both punks and Artest a mental midget)


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

This is old news; but back at the end of Game 3 when the C's had the undersized Marquis Daniels guarding Al Horford on not one but two out of bounds plays; they totally lucked out.


----------



## sealybobo

High_Gravity said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I say the biggest FAIL in NBA history is Kobe, Shaq, Payton, Malone.  How did they not win?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well Gary Payton and Karl Malone were a shell of their former selves by the time they got to the Lakers, they were not the players they used to be. Hell Karl Malone barely even played in the Finals that year.
Click to expand...


More proof I don't know what I'm talking about.  If you look back to past posts, I said guaranteed LeBron would be in the finals against either Duncan or Durant.  Now it looks like its going to be Boston in the finals.


----------



## sealybobo

TheGreatGatsby said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you're from CA why are you a Celts fan?
> 
> You should get together with Art 15.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Art 15 is a doosh homer. I'm a true C's fan that's only even been to Massachusetts once in my life lol. And I like the C's b/c Bird was great and I stuck with them thereafter.
Click to expand...


Is it because he was white?  I am white but I favored Showtime Magic and the Lakers.  The Celtics were dirty.  They taught the Bad Boys how to play.  I miss those days.


----------



## sealybobo

High_Gravity said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wade yelling at his coach like that was not a good sign, that means he has no respect for Spoelstra and he knows he has no balls, I can't recall the last time I saw Paul Pierce rip into Doc Rivers like that or Tony Parker go off on Coach Popovich.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you know why I don't watch BB anymore.
> 
> Spoiled millionaires complaining isn't my cup of tea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats only spoiled brats like Lebron, Wade and Kobe Bryant, there are still class acts in the league like Tim Duncan on the Spurs and the Celtics Ray Allen.
Click to expand...


Why do I get the vibe that Ray Allen is an angry bitter man with a chip on his shoulder?  Doesn't seem like a nice guy to me.


----------



## sealybobo

skipper said:


> The heat not having Bosh is a big neg for them. He's a big but loves to take those midrange jumpers that draws people out to defend which creates better lanes for Wade and James for drives that they prefer doing. Those two are good outside shooters but that's not where their comfort zone is IMO. The paint is going to stay clogged against drives through the lane without Bosh drawing a defender or two out. They could even go 'twin towers' with Hibbert and Hansbrough if there was a need but I don't see one in this series. Bird has done a great job with this roster.



The Heat are in big trouble.  They have no centers.  I am so happy that another year will go by with LeBron not winning a championship.  Kobe too.  I'm ok if Tim Duncan wins.  He's got class.  Boring, but class.  I hope OK wins though.  My prediction is whoever comes out of the West is going to hand the Celtics their ass on a platter.  God I hope OK can get by the Spurs.  Is it just me or has Ginobli's bald spot gotten a lot bigger from last year?  He needs to spray that shit on his head so its not so obvious.


----------



## sealybobo

High_Gravity said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wade yelling at his coach like that was not a good sign, that means he has no respect for Spoelstra and he knows he has no balls, I can't recall the last time I saw Paul Pierce rip into Doc Rivers like that or Tony Parker go off on Coach Popovich.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you know why I don't watch BB anymore.
> 
> Spoiled millionaires complaining isn't my cup of tea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats only spoiled brats like Lebron, Wade and Kobe Bryant, there are still class acts in the league like Tim Duncan on the Spurs and the Celtics Ray Allen.
Click to expand...


I remember back in the 80's and early 90's when the basketball players got fouled, they would walk practically the distance of the court walking off the foul.  It was soooo annoying.  Drama queens.  And then I remember seeing pro's at the local gym playing pick up games and they would do the same thing there too, only they would take longer.  Basically don't foul them in a pick up game.  Big babys.


----------



## sealybobo

I want to thank Basketball & Football for taking a lot of big ass young black kids and sending them to college and some to the pros.  I've been noticing a lot of crime in Detroit lately.  Things are really bad there.  People are getting mugged while pumping their gas.  Did you hear about Rev. Winans?  They took his $15K Rolex.  Anyways, I was thinking, if it weren't for basketball and football, a lot of those criminals might be 6 or 7 foot tall and 200 to 300 lbs.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

sealybobo said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now you know why I don't watch BB anymore.
> 
> Spoiled millionaires complaining isn't my cup of tea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats only spoiled brats like Lebron, Wade and Kobe Bryant, there are still class acts in the league like Tim Duncan on the Spurs and the Celtics Ray Allen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do I get the vibe that Ray Allen is an angry bitter man with a chip on his shoulder?  Doesn't seem like a nice guy to me.
Click to expand...


Ray Ray is highly principled. That's why he detested Kobe when he was on the Sonics and he averaged about 40 every time he played the Lakers.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

sealybobo said:


> I want to thank Basketball & Football for taking a lot of big ass young black kids and sending them to college and some to the pros.  I've been noticing a lot of crime in Detroit lately.  Things are really bad there.  People are getting mugged while pumping their gas.  Did you hear about Rev. Winans?  They took his $15K Rolex.  Anyways, I was thinking, if it weren't for basketball and football, a lot of those criminals might be 6 or 7 foot tall and 200 to 300 lbs.



Why would a reverend have a Rolex? That should tell you something.


----------



## sealybobo

TheGreatGatsby said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats only spoiled brats like Lebron, Wade and Kobe Bryant, there are still class acts in the league like Tim Duncan on the Spurs and the Celtics Ray Allen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do I get the vibe that Ray Allen is an angry bitter man with a chip on his shoulder?  Doesn't seem like a nice guy to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ray Ray is highly principled. That's why he detested Kobe when he was on the Sonics and he averaged about 40 every time he played the Lakers.
Click to expand...


He had something against Rip too.  Something having to do with the fact that Rip had a highschool, college and NBA championship and Ray didn't until he finally won in Boston.  He's probably super competitive.  

But he's one of those guys that if you are a fan of his opponent, you hate him.  Bill Lambier.  Dennis Rodman.  Sure we loved them, but people in LA and Chicago and Boston HATED them.  I hate Ray that way.  Its a compliment.


----------



## sealybobo

TheGreatGatsby said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want to thank Basketball & Football for taking a lot of big ass young black kids and sending them to college and some to the pros.  I've been noticing a lot of crime in Detroit lately.  Things are really bad there.  People are getting mugged while pumping their gas.  Did you hear about Rev. Winans?  They took his $15K Rolex.  Anyways, I was thinking, if it weren't for basketball and football, a lot of those criminals might be 6 or 7 foot tall and 200 to 300 lbs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would a reverend have a Rolex? That should tell you something.
Click to expand...


Absolutely!  I'm glad they mugged him.


----------



## Agent_Mulder

The Pacers are getting second and third chances because of their rebounding.. With Bosh out, the Heat are in trouble


----------



## Billo_Really

sealybobo said:


> I remember back in the 80's and early 90's when the basketball players got fouled, they would walk practically the distance of the court walking off the foul.  It was soooo annoying.  Drama queens.  And then I remember seeing pro's at the local gym playing pick up games and they would do the same thing there too, only they would take longer.  Basically don't foul them in a pick up game.  Big babys.


I've played a lot of pick-up games in my life (3 times a week from age 14-37) and what I remember is most of the arguments were about "whose turn" it was if the call was controversial.

If someone called, _*"Foul!" *_and someone else replied, _*"I didn't touch you!";*_ the first person would usually say,_* "You got me right here!", *_which would eventually lead to someone going,_* "Well, you had the last one, so this ones ours."*_

_*..."No, you had last one, were takin' this one!"...*_

_..."BALL IN..."_


----------



## Billo_Really

Check it out, bitches...

...Lakers are in the house!


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

loinboy said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I remember back in the 80's and early 90's when the basketball players got fouled, they would walk practically the distance of the court walking off the foul.  It was soooo annoying.  Drama queens.  And then I remember seeing pro's at the local gym playing pick up games and they would do the same thing there too, only they would take longer.  Basically don't foul them in a pick up game.  Big babys.
> 
> 
> 
> I've played a lot of pick-up games in my life (3 times a week from age 14-37) and what I remember is most of the arguments were about "whose turn" it was if the call was controversial.
> 
> If someone called, _*"Foul!" *_and someone else replied, _*"I didn't touch you!";*_ the first person would usually say,_* "You got me right here!", *_which would eventually lead to someone going,_* "Well, you had the last one, so this ones ours."*_
> 
> _*..."No, you had last one, were takin' this one!"...*_
> 
> _..."BALL IN..."_
Click to expand...


Generally, the pick-up games I'm in are about *respect the call*. What's annoying to me these days is the laxed *scorekeeping*. You can never go up more than a few points b/c the other team is always subtracting points from the other team and adding points to their score. Eight possessions later in a 9 to 4 game. What's the score? Uh. I think 7 to 6. Then they count off. Well I got three, I got two, I got one; not even naming the alleged baskets. It's like that time and time again. How hard is it to keep f'ing score. Freaking ___________. LOL


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

42 free throws for the Lakers in Game 3. Guess Stern was desperate.


----------



## Billo_Really

Eat shit, *Thunder*!

We're opening a _can of "whoop-ass"_ tonight!


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

How sad is it that the NBA makes the Lakers/Thunder play on back to back nights so that the Heat can have two days off and get the prime Sunday time slot? 

The same shiz happened last Sunday when on the west coast, the Clipper/Grizz Game 7 was literally scheduled at 10 f'ing AM. I didn't realize they'd be so stupid and I missed the game. Even had they scheduled it for late night after the Heat's later game; it'd have been better. Perhaps ABC had restricted them from altering the standard times.

It's still sad that a Heat/Pacers Game 1 was more important than any other Game 7. What is people's infatuation with the freaking Heat? I honestly think that the average basketball fan is an f'ing drone.


----------



## mudwhistle

TheGreatGatsby said:


> 42 free throws for the Lakers in Game 3. Guess Stern was desperate.



I noticed the refs usually call the game for the home crowd. They need more games which means more money. If you want to remove that element make it one game sudden-death like it is in college. One or two games a week which gives the teams rest so they can produce their best performances. 

I know I'm thinking outside the box now......but I'm prone to doing that.


----------



## sealybobo

loinboy said:


> Eat shit, *Thunder*!
> 
> We're opening a _can of "whoop-ass"_ tonight!



Lakers lost?  I went out on a boat with 4 women and we got drunk.    About the only thing that could have pulled me away from the game.  I hope I get to see the Lakers lose game 5.  Boy they are close but no cigar it seems.  New era has begun.    

 Lakers lost, its your birthday, we gonna party like its yo birthday, drink bacardi because we're thirsty.  I'm sorry, I'm just so happy Kobe isn't advancing and Durant is.  Now I just have to worry about Duncan.  



What have the Lakers done?  

So basically its either going to be oldschool vs new if Durant meets the Celtics, or Duncan v Spurs would be interesting too.  But I want Durant to win.


----------



## skipper

Damn. Try to maintain your exuberance......Jeez. We may wind up with Stern's 'match up from hell', Spurs vs Pacers.


----------



## High_Gravity

sealybobo said:


> I want to thank Basketball & Football for taking a lot of big ass young black kids and sending them to college and some to the pros.  I've been noticing a lot of crime in Detroit lately.  Things are really bad there.  People are getting mugged while pumping their gas.  Did you hear about Rev. Winans?  They took his $15K Rolex.  Anyways, I was thinking, if it weren't for basketball and football, a lot of those criminals might be 6 or 7 foot tall and 200 to 300 lbs.



Huh? are you saying if guys like Kevin Garnett and Shaq didn't play basketball they would be criminals? thats a pretty big allegation, and there still are criminals that size anyways.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> ^^^
> 
> This'll be the best year I can remember in a long time for basketball purists if this holds:
> 
> Pacers (a real team) beat the Heat (Whiny Wade and James and over-rated Bosh)
> Celts (a real team) beat the Sixers (not a good team)
> Spurs (12 deep) beat the Clippers (Chris Paul and Blake Griffin both whiners)
> OKC beats the Lakers (Kobe and Bynum both punks and Artest a mental midget)



Well it looks like it is going to be OKC and the Spurs for sure but the East is still open, the Celtics choked big time Friday night and brought Philly right back into this series, we could be looking at a Philadelphia and Miami conference finals.


----------



## High_Gravity

sealybobo said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now you know why I don't watch BB anymore.
> 
> Spoiled millionaires complaining isn't my cup of tea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats only spoiled brats like Lebron, Wade and Kobe Bryant, there are still class acts in the league like Tim Duncan on the Spurs and the Celtics Ray Allen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do I get the vibe that Ray Allen is an angry bitter man with a chip on his shoulder?  Doesn't seem like a nice guy to me.
Click to expand...


Angry bitter man? what makes you say that?


----------



## High_Gravity

sealybobo said:


> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Eat shit, *Thunder*!
> 
> We're opening a _can of "whoop-ass"_ tonight!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakers lost?  I went out on a boat with 4 women and we got drunk.    About the only thing that could have pulled me away from the game.  I hope I get to see the Lakers lose game 5.  Boy they are close but no cigar it seems.  New era has begun.
> 
> Lakers lost, its your birthday, we gonna party like its yo birthday, drink bacardi because we're thirsty.  I'm sorry, I'm just so happy Kobe isn't advancing and Durant is.  Now I just have to worry about Duncan.
> 
> 
> 
> What have the Lakers done?
> 
> So basically its either going to be oldschool vs new if Durant meets the Celtics, or Duncan v Spurs would be interesting too.  But I want Durant to win.
Click to expand...


LMAO!


----------



## sealybobo

High_Gravity said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats only spoiled brats like Lebron, Wade and Kobe Bryant, there are still class acts in the league like Tim Duncan on the Spurs and the Celtics Ray Allen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do I get the vibe that Ray Allen is an angry bitter man with a chip on his shoulder?  Doesn't seem like a nice guy to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Angry bitter man? what makes you say that?
Click to expand...


Just the stories I hear about him.  But he's still super serious all the time even after winning a ring so maybe its just competitive I see.  I'll give Ray his props.  But do you ever see him smile?

Yesterday I went to a party where there was a former Detroit Lion.  He only played offenive line for a couple years and blew out his knee so couldn't pass the physical and never played again.  I'm not going to say his name because one time I was talkin about a buddy who faught in the UFC on Pay Per View and I was trashing him out for being lazy and not training and IT GOT BACK TO HIM!  So embarrassed when I see him now.  

But it was fun talking about the Lions and he was definately a basketball fan.  Real nice guy.  Built like a brick shit house.  But not as tall as I would have thought.  

I'm scared the Spurs are going to beat the Thunder.


----------



## sealybobo

High_Gravity said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Eat shit, *Thunder*!
> 
> We're opening a _can of "whoop-ass"_ tonight!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakers lost?  I went out on a boat with 4 women and we got drunk.    About the only thing that could have pulled me away from the game.  I hope I get to see the Lakers lose game 5.  Boy they are close but no cigar it seems.  New era has begun.
> 
> Lakers lost, its your birthday, we gonna party like its yo birthday, drink bacardi because we're thirsty.  I'm sorry, I'm just so happy Kobe isn't advancing and Durant is.  Now I just have to worry about Duncan.
> 
> 
> 
> What have the Lakers done?
> 
> So basically its either going to be oldschool vs new if Durant meets the Celtics, or Duncan v Spurs would be interesting too.  But I want Durant to win.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LMAO!
Click to expand...


Yesterday the guys on the halftime break were talking about how horrible it will be if it ends up being Indiana vs. Duncan.  Because with the Heat, you don't have indifference.  Either people want LeBron to win or not.  They say too many people will be indifferent if its Indiana vs. San Antonio.  Not us true fans, but the average ones.

They didn't even fucking contemplate it being Boston.  Now I'm rooting for Boston.  Those experts, like me, don't know what they fuck they are talking about.  Go Celtics! 

That is, if its the Spurs.  If its the Thunder, fuck the Celtics.  They are doomed.  Honestly?  They and any other team from the East is doomed.  76'ers?  Boston?  Heat?  Indiana?  Anyone want to bet $10,000 on one of these teams to win it all?  Didn't think so.


----------



## sealybobo

High_Gravity said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^
> 
> This'll be the best year I can remember in a long time for basketball purists if this holds:
> 
> Pacers (a real team) beat the Heat (Whiny Wade and James and over-rated Bosh)
> Celts (a real team) beat the Sixers (not a good team)
> Spurs (12 deep) beat the Clippers (Chris Paul and Blake Griffin both whiners)
> OKC beats the Lakers (Kobe and Bynum both punks and Artest a mental midget)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well it looks like it is going to be OKC and the Spurs for sure but the East is still open, the Celtics choked big time Friday night and brought Philly right back into this series, we could be looking at a Philadelphia and Miami conference finals.
Click to expand...


What if its 76ers vs. Indiana?  I won't know anyone.  That's ok though.  This will be the best time to get to know them.  Pressures on boys.  Make a name for yourselves.  Win or go home bitches!  

Where are the Philly and Indiana USMB members?  I want to hear from them.


----------



## High_Gravity

sealybobo said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do I get the vibe that Ray Allen is an angry bitter man with a chip on his shoulder?  Doesn't seem like a nice guy to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angry bitter man? what makes you say that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just the stories I hear about him.  But he's still super serious all the time even after winning a ring so maybe its just competitive I see.  I'll give Ray his props.  But do you ever see him smile?
> 
> Yesterday I went to a party where there was a former Detroit Lion.  He only played offenive line for a couple years and blew out his knee so couldn't pass the physical and never played again.  I'm not going to say his name because one time I was talkin about a buddy who faught in the UFC on Pay Per View and I was trashing him out for being lazy and not training and IT GOT BACK TO HIM!  So embarrassed when I see him now.
> 
> But it was fun talking about the Lions and he was definately a basketball fan.  Real nice guy.  Built like a brick shit house.  But not as tall as I would have thought.
> 
> I'm scared the Spurs are going to beat the Thunder.
Click to expand...


Ray Allen seems like one of the better players in the league to me, he comes from a good Military family and seems to have his shit together, if you want to see bitter angry men look at Kobe Bryant he knows he will never catch Michael Jordan, take a look at Lebron in a few years and you will see the same thing.


----------



## sealybobo

High_Gravity said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want to thank Basketball & Football for taking a lot of big ass young black kids and sending them to college and some to the pros.  I've been noticing a lot of crime in Detroit lately.  Things are really bad there.  People are getting mugged while pumping their gas.  Did you hear about Rev. Winans?  They took his $15K Rolex.  Anyways, I was thinking, if it weren't for basketball and football, a lot of those criminals might be 6 or 7 foot tall and 200 to 300 lbs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Huh? are you saying if guys like Kevin Garnett and Shaq didn't play basketball they would be criminals? thats a pretty big allegation, and there still are criminals that size anyways.
Click to expand...


No, but guys like Iverson, Dennis Rodman, Ron Artest or Rasheed Wallace might have.  I thank God for this outlet or vehicle at least into college and then maybe even a career where they can make millions and maybe even reinvest some of that money in the neighborhoods in which they came from.  

I wish I could know the total number of all black men AND women in Basketball and Football from Highschool on up to the NBA/NFL.  The number must be in the million.  Even if it were a half million.  Sports are helping out the black community is what I'm saying.


----------



## High_Gravity

sealybobo said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lakers lost?  I went out on a boat with 4 women and we got drunk.    About the only thing that could have pulled me away from the game.  I hope I get to see the Lakers lose game 5.  Boy they are close but no cigar it seems.  New era has begun.
> 
> Lakers lost, its your birthday, we gonna party like its yo birthday, drink bacardi because we're thirsty.  I'm sorry, I'm just so happy Kobe isn't advancing and Durant is.  Now I just have to worry about Duncan.
> 
> 
> 
> What have the Lakers done?
> 
> So basically its either going to be oldschool vs new if Durant meets the Celtics, or Duncan v Spurs would be interesting too.  But I want Durant to win.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yesterday the guys on the halftime break were talking about how horrible it will be if it ends up being Indiana vs. Duncan.  Because with the Heat, you don't have indifference.  Either people want LeBron to win or not.  They say too many people will be indifferent if its Indiana vs. San Antonio.  Not us true fans, but the average ones.
> 
> They didn't even fucking contemplate it being Boston.  Now I'm rooting for Boston.  Those experts, like me, don't know what they fuck they are talking about.  Go Celtics!
> 
> That is, if its the Spurs.  If its the Thunder, fuck the Celtics.  They are doomed.  Honestly?  They and any other team from the East is doomed.  76'ers?  Boston?  Heat?  Indiana?  Anyone want to bet $10,000 on one of these teams to win it all?  Didn't think so.
Click to expand...


I am a Celtics fan win or lose but that loss Friday really scared me, the Celtics choked up an 18 point lead and gave Philadelphia the momentum in this series. If the 76ers win tonight its fucking over.


----------



## High_Gravity

sealybobo said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want to thank Basketball & Football for taking a lot of big ass young black kids and sending them to college and some to the pros.  I've been noticing a lot of crime in Detroit lately.  Things are really bad there.  People are getting mugged while pumping their gas.  Did you hear about Rev. Winans?  They took his $15K Rolex.  Anyways, I was thinking, if it weren't for basketball and football, a lot of those criminals might be 6 or 7 foot tall and 200 to 300 lbs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Huh? are you saying if guys like Kevin Garnett and Shaq didn't play basketball they would be criminals? thats a pretty big allegation, and there still are criminals that size anyways.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, but guys like Iverson, Dennis Rodman, Ron Artest or Rasheed Wallace might have.  I thank God for this outlet or vehicle at least into college and then maybe even a career where they can make millions and maybe even reinvest some of that money in the neighborhoods in which they came from.
> 
> I wish I could know the total number of all black men AND women in Basketball and Football from Highschool on up to the NBA/NFL.  The number must be in the million.  Even if it were a half million.  Sports are helping out the black community is what I'm saying.
Click to expand...


A person with the size of Dennis Rodman or Rasheed Wallace still has value even if the NBA never existed, I wouldn't mind having those guys as my personal bodyguards if I could afford it they are huge, private security is a career they could do, body guards, bouncers etc etc, there are plenty of things big men could do if the NBA didn't exist.


----------



## High_Gravity

sealybobo said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^
> 
> This'll be the best year I can remember in a long time for basketball purists if this holds:
> 
> Pacers (a real team) beat the Heat (Whiny Wade and James and over-rated Bosh)
> Celts (a real team) beat the Sixers (not a good team)
> Spurs (12 deep) beat the Clippers (Chris Paul and Blake Griffin both whiners)
> OKC beats the Lakers (Kobe and Bynum both punks and Artest a mental midget)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well it looks like it is going to be OKC and the Spurs for sure but the East is still open, the Celtics choked big time Friday night and brought Philly right back into this series, we could be looking at a Philadelphia and Miami conference finals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What if its 76ers vs. Indiana?  I won't know anyone.  That's ok though.  This will be the best time to get to know them.  Pressures on boys.  Make a name for yourselves.  Win or go home bitches!
> 
> Where are the Philly and Indiana USMB members?  I want to hear from them.
Click to expand...


It will probably be Miami v.s the 76ers, I don't think Stern is going to let Lebron and company go out like that.


----------



## sealybobo

High_Gravity said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Angry bitter man? what makes you say that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just the stories I hear about him.  But he's still super serious all the time even after winning a ring so maybe its just competitive I see.  I'll give Ray his props.  But do you ever see him smile?
> 
> Yesterday I went to a party where there was a former Detroit Lion.  He only played offenive line for a couple years and blew out his knee so couldn't pass the physical and never played again.  I'm not going to say his name because one time I was talkin about a buddy who faught in the UFC on Pay Per View and I was trashing him out for being lazy and not training and IT GOT BACK TO HIM!  So embarrassed when I see him now.
> 
> But it was fun talking about the Lions and he was definately a basketball fan.  Real nice guy.  Built like a brick shit house.  But not as tall as I would have thought.
> 
> I'm scared the Spurs are going to beat the Thunder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ray Allen seems like one of the better players in the league to me, he comes from a good Military family and seems to have his shit together, if you want to see bitter angry men look at Kobe Bryant he knows he will never catch Michael Jordan, take a look at Lebron in a few years and you will see the same thing.
Click to expand...


Kobe has nothing to be ashamed of.  Sure Shaq was MVP when he got his first 3 rings, but he was MVP when he won 4 and 5.  

Ray Allen having one Ring is the classic example of how important one championship is in your legacy.  Must feel good to have one.  

Better to have two.  And they might make the finals. You never know.  Look at how crazy the playoffs have been so far.  Who'd have thunk the Bulls would be gone?  Or that Miami wouldn't have Bosh.  

I wouldn't hate to see Spurs vs. Celtics.  But I  its the Thunder.

The big question now is can the Thunder beat the Spurs.


----------



## High_Gravity

sealybobo said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just the stories I hear about him.  But he's still super serious all the time even after winning a ring so maybe its just competitive I see.  I'll give Ray his props.  But do you ever see him smile?
> 
> Yesterday I went to a party where there was a former Detroit Lion.  He only played offenive line for a couple years and blew out his knee so couldn't pass the physical and never played again.  I'm not going to say his name because one time I was talkin about a buddy who faught in the UFC on Pay Per View and I was trashing him out for being lazy and not training and IT GOT BACK TO HIM!  So embarrassed when I see him now.
> 
> But it was fun talking about the Lions and he was definately a basketball fan.  Real nice guy.  Built like a brick shit house.  But not as tall as I would have thought.
> 
> I'm scared the Spurs are going to beat the Thunder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray Allen seems like one of the better players in the league to me, he comes from a good Military family and seems to have his shit together, if you want to see bitter angry men look at Kobe Bryant he knows he will never catch Michael Jordan, take a look at Lebron in a few years and you will see the same thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kobe has nothing to be ashamed of.  Sure Shaq was MVP when he got his first 3 rings, but he was MVP when he won 4 and 5.
> 
> Ray Allen having one Ring is the classic example of how important one championship is in your legacy.  Must feel good to have one.
> 
> Better to have two.  And they might make the finals. You never know.  Look at how crazy the playoffs have been so far.  Who'd have thunk the Bulls would be gone?  Or that Miami wouldn't have Bosh.
> 
> I wouldn't hate to see Spurs vs. Celtics.  But I  its the Thunder.
> 
> The big question now is can the Thunder beat the Spurs.
Click to expand...


I can't call the Thunder and Spurs, that is going to be a very competitive series, I have nothing against either team. I am more worried about my Celtics right now to be honest.


----------



## sealybobo

High_Gravity said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Huh? are you saying if guys like Kevin Garnett and Shaq didn't play basketball they would be criminals? thats a pretty big allegation, and there still are criminals that size anyways.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, but guys like Iverson, Dennis Rodman, Ron Artest or Rasheed Wallace might have.  I thank God for this outlet or vehicle at least into college and then maybe even a career where they can make millions and maybe even reinvest some of that money in the neighborhoods in which they came from.
> 
> I wish I could know the total number of all black men AND women in Basketball and Football from Highschool on up to the NBA/NFL.  The number must be in the million.  Even if it were a half million.  Sports are helping out the black community is what I'm saying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A person with the size of Dennis Rodman or Rasheed Wallace still has value even if the NBA never existed, I wouldn't mind having those guys as my personal bodyguards if I could afford it they are huge, private security is a career they could do, body guards, bouncers etc etc, there are plenty of things big men could do if the NBA didn't exist.
Click to expand...


Of course you are right.

But remember this thought went through my head because of all the lawlessness going on in Detroit right now.  A pastor can't even pump gas without getting mugged.  And the cops aren't showing up.  The economy is bad.  So thank God for the millions of jobs sports creates.  And even if a kid only plays in highschool, its better than running around the streets doing nothing productive.  Sports kept me out of trouble.  I use to get into a lot of fights and once I started wrestling, no more fights, other than the matches.  

And did you see Coach Carter?  Those kids never even dreamed of going to college until Coach Carter got a hold of them.  That's a true story.  You've never heard a story about how sports or rap saved a black kid from a life of crime?

I think you are just arguing to be argumentitive.  I didn't mean any disrespect.  Just stating a fact.  NBA and NFL means thousands of black people are millionaires where they probably would have only been middle class at best.  And coming from an inner city, statistically a lot of these kids would have turned to crime.  Not all, but some.  A lot of them even admit it in interviews.  You act like I'm making this shit up.


----------



## High_Gravity

sealybobo said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, but guys like Iverson, Dennis Rodman, Ron Artest or Rasheed Wallace might have.  I thank God for this outlet or vehicle at least into college and then maybe even a career where they can make millions and maybe even reinvest some of that money in the neighborhoods in which they came from.
> 
> I wish I could know the total number of all black men AND women in Basketball and Football from Highschool on up to the NBA/NFL.  The number must be in the million.  Even if it were a half million.  Sports are helping out the black community is what I'm saying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A person with the size of Dennis Rodman or Rasheed Wallace still has value even if the NBA never existed, I wouldn't mind having those guys as my personal bodyguards if I could afford it they are huge, private security is a career they could do, body guards, bouncers etc etc, there are plenty of things big men could do if the NBA didn't exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course you are right.
> 
> But remember this thought went through my head because of all the lawlessness going on in Detroit right now.  A pastor can't even pump gas without getting mugged.  And the cops aren't showing up.  The economy is bad.  So thank God for the millions of jobs sports creates.  And even if a kid only plays in highschool, its better than running around the streets doing nothing productive.  Sports kept me out of trouble.  I use to get into a lot of fights and once I started wrestling, no more fights, other than the matches.
> 
> And did you see Coach Carter?  Those kids never even dreamed of going to college until Coach Carter got a hold of them.  That's a true story.  You've never heard a story about how sports or rap saved a black kid from a life of crime?
> 
> I think you are just arguing to be argumentitive.  I didn't mean any disrespect.  Just stating a fact.  NBA and NFL means thousands of black people are millionaires where they probably would have only been middle class at best.  And coming from an inner city, statistically a lot of these kids would have turned to crime.  Not all, but some.  A lot of them even admit it in interviews.  You act like I'm making this shit up.
Click to expand...


Well the NBA only has 400 jobs, so what happens to the kids that want to make the NBA but can't do it? there are more people out there who failed to make the NBA than the ones who actually did it, I wanted to make the NBA at 1 point.


----------



## sealybobo

High_Gravity said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Huh? are you saying if guys like Kevin Garnett and Shaq didn't play basketball they would be criminals? thats a pretty big allegation, and there still are criminals that size anyways.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, but guys like Iverson, Dennis Rodman, Ron Artest or Rasheed Wallace might have.  I thank God for this outlet or vehicle at least into college and then maybe even a career where they can make millions and maybe even reinvest some of that money in the neighborhoods in which they came from.
> 
> I wish I could know the total number of all black men AND women in Basketball and Football from Highschool on up to the NBA/NFL.  The number must be in the million.  Even if it were a half million.  Sports are helping out the black community is what I'm saying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A person with the size of Dennis Rodman or Rasheed Wallace still has value even if the NBA never existed, I wouldn't mind having those guys as my personal bodyguards if I could afford it they are huge, private security is a career they could do, body guards, bouncers etc etc, there are plenty of things big men could do if the NBA didn't exist.
Click to expand...


I literally live 20 minutes from the Wild Wild West.  Worse than in Afganistan.  And then there's Flint.  Less than 1 hour away from two of the most dangerous places in America.  What do they both have in common?  Black communities, bad schools and slim job opportunities to name a few.  I hate it if it comes off as racist, but thank God for sports.  Now if we could just put up some factories in those neighborhoods and stop hiring illegals to do the work, maybe things wouldn't be so bad.


----------



## sealybobo

High_Gravity said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> A person with the size of Dennis Rodman or Rasheed Wallace still has value even if the NBA never existed, I wouldn't mind having those guys as my personal bodyguards if I could afford it they are huge, private security is a career they could do, body guards, bouncers etc etc, there are plenty of things big men could do if the NBA didn't exist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you are right.
> 
> But remember this thought went through my head because of all the lawlessness going on in Detroit right now.  A pastor can't even pump gas without getting mugged.  And the cops aren't showing up.  The economy is bad.  So thank God for the millions of jobs sports creates.  And even if a kid only plays in highschool, its better than running around the streets doing nothing productive.  Sports kept me out of trouble.  I use to get into a lot of fights and once I started wrestling, no more fights, other than the matches.
> 
> And did you see Coach Carter?  Those kids never even dreamed of going to college until Coach Carter got a hold of them.  That's a true story.  You've never heard a story about how sports or rap saved a black kid from a life of crime?
> 
> I think you are just arguing to be argumentitive.  I didn't mean any disrespect.  Just stating a fact.  NBA and NFL means thousands of black people are millionaires where they probably would have only been middle class at best.  And coming from an inner city, statistically a lot of these kids would have turned to crime.  Not all, but some.  A lot of them even admit it in interviews.  You act like I'm making this shit up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well the NBA only has 400 jobs, so what happens to the kids that want to make the NBA but can't do it? there are more people out there who failed to make the NBA than the ones who actually did it, I wanted to make the NBA at 1 point.
Click to expand...


You still benefitted from basketball.  It kept you out of trouble.  Gave you an avenue or option.  Without Wrestling I would have never been accepted to Eastern Michigan University.  Did I ever wrestle in the WWE?  No.  But I got a college degree.


----------



## High_Gravity

sealybobo said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, but guys like Iverson, Dennis Rodman, Ron Artest or Rasheed Wallace might have.  I thank God for this outlet or vehicle at least into college and then maybe even a career where they can make millions and maybe even reinvest some of that money in the neighborhoods in which they came from.
> 
> I wish I could know the total number of all black men AND women in Basketball and Football from Highschool on up to the NBA/NFL.  The number must be in the million.  Even if it were a half million.  Sports are helping out the black community is what I'm saying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A person with the size of Dennis Rodman or Rasheed Wallace still has value even if the NBA never existed, I wouldn't mind having those guys as my personal bodyguards if I could afford it they are huge, private security is a career they could do, body guards, bouncers etc etc, there are plenty of things big men could do if the NBA didn't exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I literally live 20 minutes from the Wild Wild West.  Worse than in Afganistan.  And then there's Flint.  Less than 1 hour away from two of the most dangerous places in America.  What do they both have in common?  Black communities, bad schools and slim job opportunities to name a few.  I hate it if it comes off as racist, but thank God for sports.  Now if we could just put up some factories in those neighborhoods and stop hiring illegals to do the work, maybe things wouldn't be so bad.
Click to expand...


Only people very gifted at playing basketball, football etc are going to be doing it professionally, most normal people won't ever have a shot at playing in the NBA. Theres got to be more for their future than that.


----------



## High_Gravity

sealybobo said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you are right.
> 
> But remember this thought went through my head because of all the lawlessness going on in Detroit right now.  A pastor can't even pump gas without getting mugged.  And the cops aren't showing up.  The economy is bad.  So thank God for the millions of jobs sports creates.  And even if a kid only plays in highschool, its better than running around the streets doing nothing productive.  Sports kept me out of trouble.  I use to get into a lot of fights and once I started wrestling, no more fights, other than the matches.
> 
> And did you see Coach Carter?  Those kids never even dreamed of going to college until Coach Carter got a hold of them.  That's a true story.  You've never heard a story about how sports or rap saved a black kid from a life of crime?
> 
> I think you are just arguing to be argumentitive.  I didn't mean any disrespect.  Just stating a fact.  NBA and NFL means thousands of black people are millionaires where they probably would have only been middle class at best.  And coming from an inner city, statistically a lot of these kids would have turned to crime.  Not all, but some.  A lot of them even admit it in interviews.  You act like I'm making this shit up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well the NBA only has 400 jobs, so what happens to the kids that want to make the NBA but can't do it? there are more people out there who failed to make the NBA than the ones who actually did it, I wanted to make the NBA at 1 point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You still benefitted from basketball.  It kept you out of trouble.  Gave you an avenue or option.  Without Wrestling I would have never been accepted to Eastern Michigan University.  Did I ever wrestle in the WWE?  No.  But I got a college degree.
Click to expand...


Well I joined the Military right out of high school, my dad would not let me get into trouble he would whup my ass if I did.


----------



## sealybobo

High_Gravity said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> A person with the size of Dennis Rodman or Rasheed Wallace still has value even if the NBA never existed, I wouldn't mind having those guys as my personal bodyguards if I could afford it they are huge, private security is a career they could do, body guards, bouncers etc etc, there are plenty of things big men could do if the NBA didn't exist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you are right.
> 
> But remember this thought went through my head because of all the lawlessness going on in Detroit right now.  A pastor can't even pump gas without getting mugged.  And the cops aren't showing up.  The economy is bad.  So thank God for the millions of jobs sports creates.  And even if a kid only plays in highschool, its better than running around the streets doing nothing productive.  Sports kept me out of trouble.  I use to get into a lot of fights and once I started wrestling, no more fights, other than the matches.
> 
> And did you see Coach Carter?  Those kids never even dreamed of going to college until Coach Carter got a hold of them.  That's a true story.  You've never heard a story about how sports or rap saved a black kid from a life of crime?
> 
> I think you are just arguing to be argumentitive.  I didn't mean any disrespect.  Just stating a fact.  NBA and NFL means thousands of black people are millionaires where they probably would have only been middle class at best.  And coming from an inner city, statistically a lot of these kids would have turned to crime.  Not all, but some.  A lot of them even admit it in interviews.  You act like I'm making this shit up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well the NBA only has 400 jobs, so what happens to the kids that want to make the NBA but can't do it? there are more people out there who failed to make the NBA than the ones who actually did it, I wanted to make the NBA at 1 point.
Click to expand...


How many things did Basketball teach you?  Humility, teamwork, work ethic, practice makes perfect, respect, hand eye coordination, exercise is important, how to be a good winner and loser, and a million other life experiences.  Plus it got you chicks, right?


----------



## sealybobo

High_Gravity said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well the NBA only has 400 jobs, so what happens to the kids that want to make the NBA but can't do it? there are more people out there who failed to make the NBA than the ones who actually did it, I wanted to make the NBA at 1 point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You still benefitted from basketball.  It kept you out of trouble.  Gave you an avenue or option.  Without Wrestling I would have never been accepted to Eastern Michigan University.  Did I ever wrestle in the WWE?  No.  But I got a college degree.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well I joined the Military right out of high school, my dad would not let me get into trouble he would whup my ass if I did.
Click to expand...


I had a great dad too.  And yet I still consider Coach Watson and McBride like second and third fathers.  Even if I saw them today, I would give them mad respect.  Imagine how many kids they influenced that didn't have great fathers.  Thank God for men like this.  

Coach Sandusky can rot in hell.


----------



## High_Gravity

sealybobo said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you are right.
> 
> But remember this thought went through my head because of all the lawlessness going on in Detroit right now.  A pastor can't even pump gas without getting mugged.  And the cops aren't showing up.  The economy is bad.  So thank God for the millions of jobs sports creates.  And even if a kid only plays in highschool, its better than running around the streets doing nothing productive.  Sports kept me out of trouble.  I use to get into a lot of fights and once I started wrestling, no more fights, other than the matches.
> 
> And did you see Coach Carter?  Those kids never even dreamed of going to college until Coach Carter got a hold of them.  That's a true story.  You've never heard a story about how sports or rap saved a black kid from a life of crime?
> 
> I think you are just arguing to be argumentitive.  I didn't mean any disrespect.  Just stating a fact.  NBA and NFL means thousands of black people are millionaires where they probably would have only been middle class at best.  And coming from an inner city, statistically a lot of these kids would have turned to crime.  Not all, but some.  A lot of them even admit it in interviews.  You act like I'm making this shit up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well the NBA only has 400 jobs, so what happens to the kids that want to make the NBA but can't do it? there are more people out there who failed to make the NBA than the ones who actually did it, I wanted to make the NBA at 1 point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many things did Basketball teach you?  Humility, teamwork, work ethic, practice makes perfect, respect, hand eye coordination, exercise is important, how to be a good winner and loser, and a million other life experiences.  Plus it got you chicks, right?
Click to expand...


I'm not disagreeing that you can learn things playing sports however people really shouldn't look at playing in the NBA as their only goal in life, look at Greg Oden for example, he made the league but has so many injuries his career is pretty much finished. Getting a college education should be key so that will be something to fall back on if you don't make the league, thats all I'm saying. Getting a Bachelors degree is a much easier accomlishment for most people than getting drafted in the NBA.


----------



## sealybobo

High_Gravity said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well the NBA only has 400 jobs, so what happens to the kids that want to make the NBA but can't do it? there are more people out there who failed to make the NBA than the ones who actually did it, I wanted to make the NBA at 1 point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You still benefitted from basketball.  It kept you out of trouble.  Gave you an avenue or option.  Without Wrestling I would have never been accepted to Eastern Michigan University.  Did I ever wrestle in the WWE?  No.  But I got a college degree.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well I joined the Military right out of high school, my dad would not let me get into trouble he would whup my ass if I did.
Click to expand...


I thought of a funny analogy that might make sense to you.  You are going to prison for 5 years.  Max Security, murderers, rapists, etc.  Without knowing anything more, you have a choice.  You can bunk with 3 white dudes that weigh under 150 each or 3 black dudes all over 200 lbs.


----------



## High_Gravity

sealybobo said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You still benefitted from basketball.  It kept you out of trouble.  Gave you an avenue or option.  Without Wrestling I would have never been accepted to Eastern Michigan University.  Did I ever wrestle in the WWE?  No.  But I got a college degree.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I joined the Military right out of high school, my dad would not let me get into trouble he would whup my ass if I did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought of a funny analogy that might make sense to you.  You are going to prison for 5 years.  Max Security, murderers, rapists, etc.  Without knowing anything more, you have a choice.  You can bunk with 3 white dudes that weigh under 150 each or 3 black dudes all over 200 lbs.
Click to expand...


Sheesh that would depend if these inmates were members of gangs and various sets, the easiest thing to do would be to convert to Islam and let the Muslims take care of you while you were incarcerated. The Aryan Brotherhood members can treat white inmates quite viciously if they don't subscribe to their teachings.


----------



## sealybobo

High_Gravity said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well the NBA only has 400 jobs, so what happens to the kids that want to make the NBA but can't do it? there are more people out there who failed to make the NBA than the ones who actually did it, I wanted to make the NBA at 1 point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many things did Basketball teach you?  Humility, teamwork, work ethic, practice makes perfect, respect, hand eye coordination, exercise is important, how to be a good winner and loser, and a million other life experiences.  Plus it got you chicks, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not disagreeing that you can learn things playing sports however people really shouldn't look at playing in the NBA as their only goal in life, look at Greg Oden for example, he made the league but has so many injuries his career is pretty much finished. Getting a college education should be key so that will be something to fall back on if you don't make the league, thats all I'm saying. Getting a Bachelors degree is a much easier accomlishment for most people than getting drafted in the NBA.
Click to expand...


I agree with you, but think Oden is a bad example.  Here is why.  The average college grad makes a million dollars more than a non college grad over the course of their career, statistically speaking.  So the whole reason I went to college was to make money.  Oden signed for how much?  I'm assuming enough he never has to work another day in his life.


----------



## High_Gravity

sealybobo said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many things did Basketball teach you?  Humility, teamwork, work ethic, practice makes perfect, respect, hand eye coordination, exercise is important, how to be a good winner and loser, and a million other life experiences.  Plus it got you chicks, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not disagreeing that you can learn things playing sports however people really shouldn't look at playing in the NBA as their only goal in life, look at Greg Oden for example, he made the league but has so many injuries his career is pretty much finished. Getting a college education should be key so that will be something to fall back on if you don't make the league, thats all I'm saying. Getting a Bachelors degree is a much easier accomlishment for most people than getting drafted in the NBA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree with you, but think Oden is a bad example.  Here is why.  The average college grad makes a million dollars more than a non college grad over the course of their career, statistically speaking.  So the whole reason I went to college was to make money.  Oden signed for how much?  I'm assuming enough he never has to work another day in his life.
Click to expand...


Apparently Oden is still set financially even though he barely played in the NBA however you have to wonder how much he has spent on medical bills and surgeries. Antoine Walker and Latrell Sprewell for example are completely broke, and thats just 2 examples off the top of my head, Allen Iverson is having troubles with money also.


----------



## sealybobo

High_Gravity said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not disagreeing that you can learn things playing sports however people really shouldn't look at playing in the NBA as their only goal in life, look at Greg Oden for example, he made the league but has so many injuries his career is pretty much finished. Getting a college education should be key so that will be something to fall back on if you don't make the league, thats all I'm saying. Getting a Bachelors degree is a much easier accomlishment for most people than getting drafted in the NBA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with you, but think Oden is a bad example.  Here is why.  The average college grad makes a million dollars more than a non college grad over the course of their career, statistically speaking.  So the whole reason I went to college was to make money.  Oden signed for how much?  I'm assuming enough he never has to work another day in his life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently Oden is still set financially even though he barely played in the NBA however you have to wonder how much he has spent on medical bills and surgeries. Antoine Walker and Latrell Sprewell for example are completely broke, and thats just 2 examples off the top of my head, Allen Iverson is having troubles with money also.
Click to expand...


I've heard also Pippen is broke too.  But probably not broke like you and I think.  In other words, can no longer afford to live a lavish lifestyle.  Time to sell the mansion and yacht and private plane and go economy instead.  

And I hope Oden didn't let his insurance expire.  If so, it can only be costing him at the most $6K a year out of pocket and the rest insurance should pick up.  I'm sure they/he has great insurance.  But I don't know how this works with the team.  Does he get free access to their doctors?  

Anyways, Kobe is trying but looks like its all for not.  Thank the Lord.  

How come everyone I know keeps trying to convince me to root for San Antonio?  Screw that.  They already have enough rings.  I want someone new to win.  Not Boston, not Wade and not San Antonio.  I only want 76ers, Indiana or the Thunder to win.


----------



## Papageorgio

High_Gravity said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not disagreeing that you can learn things playing sports however people really shouldn't look at playing in the NBA as their only goal in life, look at Greg Oden for example, he made the league but has so many injuries his career is pretty much finished. Getting a college education should be key so that will be something to fall back on if you don't make the league, thats all I'm saying. Getting a Bachelors degree is a much easier accomlishment for most people than getting drafted in the NBA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with you, but think Oden is a bad example.  Here is why.  The average college grad makes a million dollars more than a non college grad over the course of their career, statistically speaking.  So the whole reason I went to college was to make money.  Oden signed for how much?  I'm assuming enough he never has to work another day in his life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently Oden is still set financially even though he barely played in the NBA however you have to wonder how much he has spent on medical bills and surgeries. Antoine Walker and Latrell Sprewell for example are completely broke, and thats just 2 examples off the top of my head, Allen Iverson is having troubles with money also.
Click to expand...


He spent nothing on his surgeries, it is done with the insurance the Portland Trailblazers take out on him. He also has enough to go back and finish college.


----------



## Papageorgio

Really looks like Kobe's motivational speaking in public back fired. 

Glad to see them go down in flames! 

I want the Spurs or the Pacers, even the Celts. spurs are a great TEAM and the play TEAM ball. Pacers seem to be the same.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Kobe's a sociopath. That's why he was in denial about the team sucking after the game.

The Lakers weren't great to begin with; but it didn't help that every game in the 4th quarter he was just jacking up bricks.

And they talked about Kobe's 42 points tonight. Guess what. He had zero assists. And yet he'll throw his teammates under the bus for not doing enough.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

The Celts looked great tonight. It'll be interesting to see if they close out the Sixers in Philly. I think Doc's going to need to get a great bench effort. The other night in Philly they just got tired and flat. And I think they'll need Pietrus or Ray Allen to be the x-factor and hit some threes.


----------



## High_Gravity

Papageorgio said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with you, but think Oden is a bad example.  Here is why.  The average college grad makes a million dollars more than a non college grad over the course of their career, statistically speaking.  So the whole reason I went to college was to make money.  Oden signed for how much?  I'm assuming enough he never has to work another day in his life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently Oden is still set financially even though he barely played in the NBA however you have to wonder how much he has spent on medical bills and surgeries. Antoine Walker and Latrell Sprewell for example are completely broke, and thats just 2 examples off the top of my head, Allen Iverson is having troubles with money also.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He spent nothing on his surgeries, it is done with the insurance the Portland Trailblazers take out on him. He also has enough to go back and finish college.
Click to expand...


I didn't know that, thanks.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> The Celts looked great tonight. It'll be interesting to see if they close out the Sixers in Philly. I think Doc's going to need to get a great bench effort. The other night in Philly they just got tired and flat. And I think they'll need Pietrus or Ray Allen to be the x-factor and hit some threes.



The Celtics really need to get their shit together, the Spurs and Thunder did things the right way and grabbed their opponents by the throat and finished them while we are still playing patty cake patty cake bakers man with the 76ers, they need to finish this Wednesday night and hopefully get some rest if the Indiana/Heat series goes on longer.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Kobe's a sociopath. That's why he was in denial about the team sucking after the game.
> 
> The Lakers weren't great to begin with; but it didn't help that every game in the 4th quarter he was just jacking up bricks.
> 
> And they talked about Kobe's 42 points tonight. Guess what. He had zero assists. And yet he'll throw his teammates under the bus for not doing enough.



42 points and he took 33 shots to get him there, he sucks at getting his team mates involved. The man is a total sociopath and narcissist, and thats a scary combination. Thank god he can play basketball because if he couldn't he'd probably have teenage girls locked up in his basement with duct tape.


----------



## Article 15

High_Gravity said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kobe's a sociopath. That's why he was in denial about the team sucking after the game.
> 
> The Lakers weren't great to begin with; but it didn't help that every game in the 4th quarter he was just jacking up bricks.
> 
> And they talked about Kobe's 42 points tonight. Guess what. He had zero assists. And yet he'll throw his teammates under the bus for not doing enough.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 42 points and he took 33 shots to get him there, he sucks at getting his team mates involved. The man is a total sociopath and narcissist, and thats a scary combination. *Thank god he can play basketball because if he couldn't he'd probably have teenage girls locked up in his basement with duct tape.*
Click to expand...


Let's not be so quick to throw the possibility that's the case out the window regardless of what he can do on the court.


----------



## High_Gravity

Article 15 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kobe's a sociopath. That's why he was in denial about the team sucking after the game.
> 
> The Lakers weren't great to begin with; but it didn't help that every game in the 4th quarter he was just jacking up bricks.
> 
> And they talked about Kobe's 42 points tonight. Guess what. He had zero assists. And yet he'll throw his teammates under the bus for not doing enough.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 42 points and he took 33 shots to get him there, he sucks at getting his team mates involved. The man is a total sociopath and narcissist, and thats a scary combination. *Thank god he can play basketball because if he couldn't he'd probably have teenage girls locked up in his basement with duct tape.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let's not be so quick to throw the possibility that's the case out the window regardless of what he can do on the court.
Click to expand...


LMAO! Good point! Do you think the Lakers are going to start rebuilding? because its obvious they can't win with the core that they have, they damn near got swept out of the playoffs 2 years in a row.


----------



## Article 15

High_Gravity said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 42 points and he took 33 shots to get him there, he sucks at getting his team mates involved. The man is a total sociopath and narcissist, and thats a scary combination. *Thank god he can play basketball because if he couldn't he'd probably have teenage girls locked up in his basement with duct tape.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's not be so quick to throw the possibility that's the case out the window regardless of what he can do on the court.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LMAO! Good point! Do you think the Lakers are going to start rebuilding? because its obvious they can't win with the core that they have, they damn near got swept out of the playoffs 2 years in a row.
Click to expand...


My best friend from the Air Force who is a hardcore Laker fan wants that team blown up yesterday.

He's in the mourning process over Kobe's prime right now.


----------



## High_Gravity

Article 15 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's not be so quick to throw the possibility that's the case out the window regardless of what he can do on the court.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO! Good point! Do you think the Lakers are going to start rebuilding? because its obvious they can't win with the core that they have, they damn near got swept out of the playoffs 2 years in a row.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My best friend from the Air Force who is a hardcore Laker fan wants that team blown up yesterday.
> 
> He's in the mourning process over Kobe's prime right now.
Click to expand...


From what I understand everyone is going to be on the block except Kobe, and Mike Brown was a horrible choice to coach that team.


----------



## High_Gravity

sealybobo said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with you, but think Oden is a bad example.  Here is why.  The average college grad makes a million dollars more than a non college grad over the course of their career, statistically speaking.  So the whole reason I went to college was to make money.  Oden signed for how much?  I'm assuming enough he never has to work another day in his life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently Oden is still set financially even though he barely played in the NBA however you have to wonder how much he has spent on medical bills and surgeries. Antoine Walker and Latrell Sprewell for example are completely broke, and thats just 2 examples off the top of my head, Allen Iverson is having troubles with money also.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've heard also Pippen is broke too.  But probably not broke like you and I think.  In other words, can no longer afford to live a lavish lifestyle.  Time to sell the mansion and yacht and private plane and go economy instead.
> 
> And I hope Oden didn't let his insurance expire.  If so, it can only be costing him at the most $6K a year out of pocket and the rest insurance should pick up.  I'm sure they/he has great insurance.  But I don't know how this works with the team.  Does he get free access to their doctors?
> 
> Anyways, Kobe is trying but looks like its all for not.  Thank the Lord.
> 
> How come everyone I know keeps trying to convince me to root for San Antonio?  Screw that.  They already have enough rings.  I want someone new to win.  Not Boston, not Wade and not San Antonio.  I only want 76ers, Indiana or the Thunder to win.
Click to expand...


Hell no I want the Celtics to win, those guys deserve another championship before they ride out into the sunset.


----------



## sealybobo

High_Gravity said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 42 points and he took 33 shots to get him there, he sucks at getting his team mates involved. The man is a total sociopath and narcissist, and thats a scary combination. *Thank god he can play basketball because if he couldn't he'd probably have teenage girls locked up in his basement with duct tape.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's not be so quick to throw the possibility that's the case out the window regardless of what he can do on the court.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LMAO! Good point! Do you think the Lakers are going to start rebuilding? because its obvious they can't win with the core that they have, they damn near got swept out of the playoffs 2 years in a row.
Click to expand...


Just like Detroit did to him in 2004.  If it weren't for Big Shot Bob Horry we would have swept Kobe.    What a great day.  You Thunder haters are going to see.  I don't know what I'm talking about, but what I do know is that the Thunder are going to kick the Spurs ass.  The Spurs don't have an answer for that.  Sure they beat up on little l.a., but not Oklahoma.

Am I mistaken or did OK go through Dallas, LA and now San Antonio in order to win a championship?  Each of these series could have been the actual finals.  Even Dallas would beat the Celtics or Heat.


----------



## High_Gravity

sealybobo said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's not be so quick to throw the possibility that's the case out the window regardless of what he can do on the court.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO! Good point! Do you think the Lakers are going to start rebuilding? because its obvious they can't win with the core that they have, they damn near got swept out of the playoffs 2 years in a row.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just like Detroit did to him in 2004.  If it weren't for Big Shot Bob Horry we would have swept Kobe.    What a great day.  You Thunder haters are going to see.  I don't know what I'm talking about, but what I do know is that the Thunder are going to kick the Spurs ass.  The Spurs don't have an answer for that.  Sure they beat up on little l.a., but not Oklahoma.
> 
> Am I mistaken or did OK go through Dallas, LA and now San Antonio in order to win a championship?  Each of these series could have been the actual finals.  Even Dallas would beat the Celtics or Heat.
Click to expand...


I don't think Dallas this year could beat the Heat or Celtics, they didnt have nearly enough firepower like they did last year. The Thunder may very well go to the Finals but the Spurs won't be no cake walk, I have a feeling this series is going to be a war.


----------



## sealybobo

High_Gravity said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently Oden is still set financially even though he barely played in the NBA however you have to wonder how much he has spent on medical bills and surgeries. Antoine Walker and Latrell Sprewell for example are completely broke, and thats just 2 examples off the top of my head, Allen Iverson is having troubles with money also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've heard also Pippen is broke too.  But probably not broke like you and I think.  In other words, can no longer afford to live a lavish lifestyle.  Time to sell the mansion and yacht and private plane and go economy instead.
> 
> And I hope Oden didn't let his insurance expire.  If so, it can only be costing him at the most $6K a year out of pocket and the rest insurance should pick up.  I'm sure they/he has great insurance.  But I don't know how this works with the team.  Does he get free access to their doctors?
> 
> Anyways, Kobe is trying but looks like its all for not.  Thank the Lord.
> 
> How come everyone I know keeps trying to convince me to root for San Antonio?  Screw that.  They already have enough rings.  I want someone new to win.  Not Boston, not Wade and not San Antonio.  I only want 76ers, Indiana or the Thunder to win.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hell no I want the Celtics to win, those guys deserve another championship before they ride out into the sunset.
Click to expand...


If they do, it will solidify them all as studs.  If they can do it one more time, that will shut me up for good.  Then I would consider that a great team.  Better than the 2004 Pistons group.  The 2004 Pistons couldn't win a second time.  Came close.  Game 7 blew it against the Spurs.  I hate 2005.  Still a great team.  Something like 6 or 8 straight Eastern Conference Finals?  

But I don't think anyone in the East this year can beat anyone in the West.  Even if it were Boston vs. Memphis, Memphis would kick Boston's ass.    And I just learned that Bosh will be back if they make it past Indiana.  This is getting real interesting.  Good luck beating Bosh, Wade and LeBron.  

I think LA, Spurs, OK, Dallas would beat Boston in the finals.  Only the Clippers would lose to Boston.


----------



## JWBooth

The only thing that lasts longer than the War of the Roses. (Lancaster v. York, not the Michael Douglas movie.)


----------



## High_Gravity

sealybobo said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've heard also Pippen is broke too.  But probably not broke like you and I think.  In other words, can no longer afford to live a lavish lifestyle.  Time to sell the mansion and yacht and private plane and go economy instead.
> 
> And I hope Oden didn't let his insurance expire.  If so, it can only be costing him at the most $6K a year out of pocket and the rest insurance should pick up.  I'm sure they/he has great insurance.  But I don't know how this works with the team.  Does he get free access to their doctors?
> 
> Anyways, Kobe is trying but looks like its all for not.  Thank the Lord.
> 
> How come everyone I know keeps trying to convince me to root for San Antonio?  Screw that.  They already have enough rings.  I want someone new to win.  Not Boston, not Wade and not San Antonio.  I only want 76ers, Indiana or the Thunder to win.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hell no I want the Celtics to win, those guys deserve another championship before they ride out into the sunset.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If they do, it will solidify them all as studs.  If they can do it one more time, that will shut me up for good.  Then I would consider that a great team.  Better than the 2004 Pistons group.  The 2004 Pistons couldn't win a second time.  Came close.  Game 7 blew it against the Spurs.  I hate 2005.  Still a great team.  Something like 6 or 8 straight Eastern Conference Finals?
> 
> But I don't think anyone in the East this year can beat anyone in the West.  Even if it were Boston vs. Memphis, Memphis would kick Boston's ass.    And I just learned that Bosh will be back if they make it past Indiana.  This is getting real interesting.  Good luck beating Bosh, Wade and LeBron.
> 
> I think LA, Spurs, OK, Dallas would beat Boston in the finals.  Only the Clippers would lose to Boston.
Click to expand...


The Celtics should have won in 2010 but Perkins going down hurt them as well as that free throw festival in game 7, that shit was rigged. Boston really deserves to win this year so they can ride out into the sunset as heroes, teams like Miami, OKC, Chicago etc are young and have plenty of time to win, we don't.


----------



## sealybobo

High_Gravity said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO! Good point! Do you think the Lakers are going to start rebuilding? because its obvious they can't win with the core that they have, they damn near got swept out of the playoffs 2 years in a row.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just like Detroit did to him in 2004.  If it weren't for Big Shot Bob Horry we would have swept Kobe.    What a great day.  You Thunder haters are going to see.  I don't know what I'm talking about, but what I do know is that the Thunder are going to kick the Spurs ass.  The Spurs don't have an answer for that.  Sure they beat up on little l.a., but not Oklahoma.
> 
> Am I mistaken or did OK go through Dallas, LA and now San Antonio in order to win a championship?  Each of these series could have been the actual finals.  Even Dallas would beat the Celtics or Heat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think Dallas this year could beat the Heat or Celtics, they didnt have nearly enough firepower like they did last year. The Thunder may very well go to the Finals but the Spurs won't be no cake walk, I have a feeling this series is going to be a war.
Click to expand...


And I get the feeling its going to come down to the last second of every game.  That's how they beat us in 2004. Mathotical mother#*$&@#&s  I do fear Ginobli, Parker and Duncan.  3 smart crafty mothers who know how to play with each other really well.  They know how to take away your strengths and exploit your weakness'.  And if their roleplayers step up, oh shit.  

But I'm hoping that like always, old eventually loses to young.  Young eventually takes over.  Duncan was playing back when David Robinson was in the league.  The dude has to be 100 years old by now.  And Ginobli's bald spot is rediculous.  You know how they show the president 4 years later and he is much grayer?  That's this Spurs team.  OLD!  But Freakin GOOD too.  I know why you lame asses like them, and so should I, but I don't.  You want the old to beat the young.  Show them we still got it.  I get it.  I just want to see the new come in and take over.  Durant is going to win several championships, not Lebron.  And I don't want to wait until next year.  Who knows what will happen next year.  This is OK's chance.  I hate it in the NBA that every great team has to first learn how to fail before they win.  I hate taking the lumps.  I want to the Thunder to be the new reigning champs who win 3 in a row.  Then Kobe will go away.  Then LeBron will not win 7 rings, as he predicted.  

But if the Spurs win, they'll just gain a new fan, me.  Granted a fair weather fan, but still a fan.


----------



## High_Gravity

sealybobo said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just like Detroit did to him in 2004.  If it weren't for Big Shot Bob Horry we would have swept Kobe.    What a great day.  You Thunder haters are going to see.  I don't know what I'm talking about, but what I do know is that the Thunder are going to kick the Spurs ass.  The Spurs don't have an answer for that.  Sure they beat up on little l.a., but not Oklahoma.
> 
> Am I mistaken or did OK go through Dallas, LA and now San Antonio in order to win a championship?  Each of these series could have been the actual finals.  Even Dallas would beat the Celtics or Heat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think Dallas this year could beat the Heat or Celtics, they didnt have nearly enough firepower like they did last year. The Thunder may very well go to the Finals but the Spurs won't be no cake walk, I have a feeling this series is going to be a war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And I get the feeling its going to come down to the last second of every game.  That's how they beat us in 2004. Mathotical mother#*$&@#&s  I do fear Ginobli, Parker and Duncan.  3 smart crafty mothers who know how to play with each other really well.  They know how to take away your strengths and exploit your weakness'.  And if their roleplayers step up, oh shit.
> 
> But I'm hoping that like always, old eventually loses to young.  Young eventually takes over.  Duncan was playing back when David Robinson was in the league.  The dude has to be 100 years old by now.  And Ginobli's bald spot is rediculous.  You know how they show the president 4 years later and he is much grayer?  That's this Spurs team.  OLD!  But Freakin GOOD too.  I know why you lame asses like them, and so should I, but I don't.  You want the old to beat the young.  Show them we still got it.  I get it.  I just want to see the new come in and take over.  Durant is going to win several championships, not Lebron.  And I don't want to wait until next year.  Who knows what will happen next year.  This is OK's chance.  I hate it in the NBA that every great team has to first learn how to fail before they win.  I hate taking the lumps.  I want to the Thunder to be the new reigning champs who win 3 in a row.  Then Kobe will go away.  Then LeBron will not win 7 rings, as he predicted.
> 
> But if the Spurs win, they'll just gain a new fan, me.  Granted a fair weather fan, but still a fan.
Click to expand...


Keep this in mind though, whens the last time a young team won a championship? Dallas last year was not by any means a young team and neither were the Lakers or Celtics, its usually older mature teams like Boston, San Antonio, etc that win, not young bucks like the Thunder and Clippers.


----------



## sealybobo

JWBooth said:


> The only thing that lasts longer than the War of the Roses. (Lancaster v. York, not the Michael Douglas movie.)



Well I hated it when the first couple rounds were only best out of 5.  And if you love basketball, you love it that there are two games on every night for a couple weeks in a row.  Games that all matter.  This is the time of year I get to know who's who on the best teams.  Until now, I never watched Memphis, Indiana or the 76ers once this year.  Utah I caught them a couple times but not enough to know whos who.  

You must be a Bulls fan.  

Next year can't come fast enough for those guys.

I wonder if the Pistons are going to draft any studs.  They must be getting a low pick, right?  They suck.  Where is the next Lebron only one that knows how to win?


----------



## sealybobo

High_Gravity said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think Dallas this year could beat the Heat or Celtics, they didnt have nearly enough firepower like they did last year. The Thunder may very well go to the Finals but the Spurs won't be no cake walk, I have a feeling this series is going to be a war.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I get the feeling its going to come down to the last second of every game.  That's how they beat us in 2004. Mathotical mother#*$&@#&s  I do fear Ginobli, Parker and Duncan.  3 smart crafty mothers who know how to play with each other really well.  They know how to take away your strengths and exploit your weakness'.  And if their roleplayers step up, oh shit.
> 
> But I'm hoping that like always, old eventually loses to young.  Young eventually takes over.  Duncan was playing back when David Robinson was in the league.  The dude has to be 100 years old by now.  And Ginobli's bald spot is rediculous.  You know how they show the president 4 years later and he is much grayer?  That's this Spurs team.  OLD!  But Freakin GOOD too.  I know why you lame asses like them, and so should I, but I don't.  You want the old to beat the young.  Show them we still got it.  I get it.  I just want to see the new come in and take over.  Durant is going to win several championships, not Lebron.  And I don't want to wait until next year.  Who knows what will happen next year.  This is OK's chance.  I hate it in the NBA that every great team has to first learn how to fail before they win.  I hate taking the lumps.  I want to the Thunder to be the new reigning champs who win 3 in a row.  Then Kobe will go away.  Then LeBron will not win 7 rings, as he predicted.
> 
> But if the Spurs win, they'll just gain a new fan, me.  Granted a fair weather fan, but still a fan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Keep this in mind though, whens the last time a young team won a championship? Dallas last year was not by any means a young team and neither were the Lakers or Celtics, its usually older mature teams like Boston, San Antonio, etc that win, not young bucks like the Thunder and Clippers.
Click to expand...


I'm hoping that last year was the Thunders learning year.


----------



## sealybobo

High_Gravity said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO! Good point! Do you think the Lakers are going to start rebuilding? because its obvious they can't win with the core that they have, they damn near got swept out of the playoffs 2 years in a row.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My best friend from the Air Force who is a hardcore Laker fan wants that team blown up yesterday.
> 
> He's in the mourning process over Kobe's prime right now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> From what I understand everyone is going to be on the block except Kobe, and Mike Brown was a horrible choice to coach that team.
Click to expand...


Maybe Phil will come back.  Kobe can't win without him.  Neither could MJ.  Or maybe Larry Brown will come out of retirement to help little Kobe out.  

I think they should trade Kobe.  Trade him to a team that will give you 4 good guys in return for old Kobe.  But Kobe will make his new team an instant contender.  

Or just get Lamar Odem back.  I think that would just about do it for the Lakers.  They would have done much better if they had Lamar.


----------



## High_Gravity

sealybobo said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> And I get the feeling its going to come down to the last second of every game.  That's how they beat us in 2004. Mathotical mother#*$&@#&s  I do fear Ginobli, Parker and Duncan.  3 smart crafty mothers who know how to play with each other really well.  They know how to take away your strengths and exploit your weakness'.  And if their roleplayers step up, oh shit.
> 
> But I'm hoping that like always, old eventually loses to young.  Young eventually takes over.  Duncan was playing back when David Robinson was in the league.  The dude has to be 100 years old by now.  And Ginobli's bald spot is rediculous.  You know how they show the president 4 years later and he is much grayer?  That's this Spurs team.  OLD!  But Freakin GOOD too.  I know why you lame asses like them, and so should I, but I don't.  You want the old to beat the young.  Show them we still got it.  I get it.  I just want to see the new come in and take over.  Durant is going to win several championships, not Lebron.  And I don't want to wait until next year.  Who knows what will happen next year.  This is OK's chance.  I hate it in the NBA that every great team has to first learn how to fail before they win.  I hate taking the lumps.  I want to the Thunder to be the new reigning champs who win 3 in a row.  Then Kobe will go away.  Then LeBron will not win 7 rings, as he predicted.
> 
> But if the Spurs win, they'll just gain a new fan, me.  Granted a fair weather fan, but still a fan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep this in mind though, whens the last time a young team won a championship? Dallas last year was not by any means a young team and neither were the Lakers or Celtics, its usually older mature teams like Boston, San Antonio, etc that win, not young bucks like the Thunder and Clippers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm hoping that last year was the Thunders learning year.
Click to expand...


It very well could be, Kevin Durant is the best player in the NBA and they very well could win this year, they have experience on that team Kendrick Perkins and Derek Fisher have both won championships and could mentor the younger players.


----------



## High_Gravity

sealybobo said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My best friend from the Air Force who is a hardcore Laker fan wants that team blown up yesterday.
> 
> He's in the mourning process over Kobe's prime right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From what I understand everyone is going to be on the block except Kobe, and Mike Brown was a horrible choice to coach that team.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe Phil will come back.  Kobe can't win without him.  Neither could MJ.  Or maybe Larry Brown will come out of retirement to help little Kobe out.
> 
> I think they should trade Kobe.  Trade him to a team that will give you 4 good guys in return for old Kobe.  But Kobe will make his new team an instant contender.
> 
> Or just get Lamar Odem back.  I think that would just about do it for the Lakers.  They would have done much better if they had Lamar.
Click to expand...


I don't think Lamar could have really done much to beat the Thunder though, Kobes not going anywhere he has a no trade clause. Phil Jackson also is not coming back he is too old and remember they got swept by Dallas under Jackson. I don't think Coach Brown is going anywhere just yet, even though I think he was a bad choice for that team, they should have went with Rick Adelman. Lamar Odom will probably come back to the Lakers though.


----------



## sealybobo

High_Gravity said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 42 points and he took 33 shots to get him there, he sucks at getting his team mates involved. The man is a total sociopath and narcissist, and thats a scary combination. *Thank god he can play basketball because if he couldn't he'd probably have teenage girls locked up in his basement with duct tape.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's not be so quick to throw the possibility that's the case out the window regardless of what he can do on the court.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LMAO! Good point! Do you think the Lakers are going to start rebuilding? because its obvious they can't win with the core that they have, they damn near got swept out of the playoffs 2 years in a row.
Click to expand...


But it was close.  Its almost seemed as if they were one player short.  Maybe a Horry, Odom or Derek Fisher type.


----------



## High_Gravity

sealybobo said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's not be so quick to throw the possibility that's the case out the window regardless of what he can do on the court.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO! Good point! Do you think the Lakers are going to start rebuilding? because its obvious they can't win with the core that they have, they damn near got swept out of the playoffs 2 years in a row.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But it was close.  Its almost seemed as if they were one player short.  Maybe a Horry, Odom or Derek Fisher type.
Click to expand...


The problem is the core of the team, Kobe is pissed at Gasol right now, I wouldn't be surprised to see him move. I think Pau would flourish in another city not playing for a sociopath.


----------



## sealybobo

High_Gravity said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Keep this in mind though, whens the last time a young team won a championship? Dallas last year was not by any means a young team and neither were the Lakers or Celtics, its usually older mature teams like Boston, San Antonio, etc that win, not young bucks like the Thunder and Clippers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm hoping that last year was the Thunders learning year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It very well could be, Kevin Durant is the best player in the NBA and they very well could win this year, they have experience on that team Kendrick Perkins and Derek Fisher have both won championships and could mentor the younger players.
Click to expand...


I'm glad you said that.  I agree he is the best too.  Someone said he doesn't play defense?  Is that true?  I mean, is he weak at D?  I don't see it when I watch.

And you reminded me that with Perkins and that other shot blocker, they have some bigs on their team that can play D.  I'm feeling pretty good that the Spurs aren't as good as they seem.  I'm hoping/expecting the Thunder to expose their weaknesses.  Like they can't keep up with this young team.  But the Spurs I'm sure have a plan.  Crafty bastards.  

So I'm assuming Boston v Heat.  With Bosh back, I still feel pretty good that the Celtics got a shot.  The Heat seem to be in trouble but maybe they will come out of their funk by the time they meet the Celtics.  This will be a true test for the Celtics.  No one has it easy on their way to the finals.  

P.S.  Is it possible the Spurs will sweep or the Thunder will sweep the Spurs?  That would be great.  Then the Thunder could watch the Heat and Celtics go 7 games because you just know they will.  

And in the East its going to be physical.   Dirty.  Grind it out.  Whoever wins will be all beat up by the time they meet the Thunder in the finals.  And the Spurs v. Thunder won't be physical like that.  It'll be more offensive.


----------



## sealybobo

High_Gravity said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO! Good point! Do you think the Lakers are going to start rebuilding? because its obvious they can't win with the core that they have, they damn near got swept out of the playoffs 2 years in a row.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it was close.  Its almost seemed as if they were one player short.  Maybe a Horry, Odom or Derek Fisher type.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The problem is the core of the team, Kobe is pissed at Gasol right now, I wouldn't be surprised to see him move. I think Pau would flourish in another city not playing for a sociopath.
Click to expand...


I hope he goes to Memphis and he wins one with his brother.  Or at least knock the Lakers out of the playoffs.  That would show Kobe.


----------



## High_Gravity

sealybobo said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm hoping that last year was the Thunders learning year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It very well could be, Kevin Durant is the best player in the NBA and they very well could win this year, they have experience on that team Kendrick Perkins and Derek Fisher have both won championships and could mentor the younger players.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm glad you said that.  I agree he is the best too.  Someone said he doesn't play defense?  Is that true?  I mean, is he weak at D?  I don't see it when I watch.
> 
> And you reminded me that with Perkins and that other shot blocker, they have some bigs on their team that can play D.  I'm feeling pretty good that the Spurs aren't as good as they seem.  I'm hoping/expecting the Thunder to expose their weaknesses.  Like they can't keep up with this young team.  But the Spurs I'm sure have a plan.  Crafty bastards.
> 
> So I'm assuming Boston v Heat.  With Bosh back, I still feel pretty good that the Celtics got a shot.  The Heat seem to be in trouble but maybe they will come out of their funk by the time they meet the Celtics.  This will be a true test for the Celtics.  No one has it easy on their way to the finals.
> 
> P.S.  Is it possible the Spurs will sweep or the Thunder will sweep the Spurs?  That would be great.  Then the Thunder could watch the Heat and Celtics go 7 games because you just know they will.
> 
> And in the East its going to be physical.   Dirty.  Grind it out.  Whoever wins will be all beat up by the time they meet the Thunder in the finals.  And the Spurs v. Thunder won't be physical like that.  It'll be more offensive.
Click to expand...


I don't think anyones sweeping anyone from here on out, Boston did very well against Miami in the regular season we beat them the last 3 times although we did the same thing last year. Indiana is far from done though we need to watch them, the only reason Miami beat them last time was because Lebron and Wade combined for 70 points, can they do that for a whole playoff series? I don't think so.


----------



## High_Gravity

sealybobo said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> But it was close.  Its almost seemed as if they were one player short.  Maybe a Horry, Odom or Derek Fisher type.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is the core of the team, Kobe is pissed at Gasol right now, I wouldn't be surprised to see him move. I think Pau would flourish in another city not playing for a sociopath.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hope he goes to Memphis and he wins one with his brother.  Or at least knock the Lakers out of the playoffs.  That would show Kobe.
Click to expand...


I wouldn't mind having Pau on the Celtics. I don't know if he can go to Memphis, they have Zack Randolph and he is sitting on a phat contract there.


----------



## Article 15

High_Gravity said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is the core of the team, Kobe is pissed at Gasol right now, I wouldn't be surprised to see him move. I think Pau would flourish in another city not playing for a sociopath.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope he goes to Memphis and he wins one with his brother.  Or at least knock the Lakers out of the playoffs.  That would show Kobe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldn't mind having Pau on the Celtics. I don't know if he can go to Memphis, they have Zack Randolph and he is sitting on a phat contract there.
Click to expand...


No thanks to Gasol.


----------



## High_Gravity

Article 15 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope he goes to Memphis and he wins one with his brother.  Or at least knock the Lakers out of the playoffs.  That would show Kobe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't mind having Pau on the Celtics. I don't know if he can go to Memphis, they have Zack Randolph and he is sitting on a phat contract there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No thanks to Gasol.
Click to expand...


Pau got the shaft in LA, they moved him to the third option behind Bynum all season and than got all pissy and demanded Pau put big numbers? yeah that makes sense.


----------



## Article 15

High_Gravity said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't mind having Pau on the Celtics. I don't know if he can go to Memphis, they have Zack Randolph and he is sitting on a phat contract there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No thanks to Gasol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pau got the shaft in LA, they moved him to the third option behind Bynum all season and than got all pissy and demanded Pau put big numbers? yeah that makes sense.
Click to expand...


Gasol is the ugliest vagina I've ever seen.


----------



## High_Gravity

Article 15 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No thanks to Gasol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pau got the shaft in LA, they moved him to the third option behind Bynum all season and than got all pissy and demanded Pau put big numbers? yeah that makes sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gasol is the ugliest vagina I've ever seen.
Click to expand...


No doubt but he is fairly efficient big man, with him at the 4 and KG at the 5 we would have finished Philly off in 5 games.


----------



## Article 15

High_Gravity said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pau got the shaft in LA, they moved him to the third option behind Bynum all season and than got all pissy and demanded Pau put big numbers? yeah that makes sense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gasol is the ugliest vagina I've ever seen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No doubt but he is fairly efficient big man, with him at the 4 and KG at the 5 we would have finished Philly off in 5 games.
Click to expand...


True but he's just too soft for me to want to see him in green, especially on the other side of his prime years.


----------



## JWBooth

sealybobo said:


> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing that lasts longer than the War of the Roses. (Lancaster v. York, not the Michael Douglas movie.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I hated it when the first couple rounds were only best out of 5.  And if you love basketball, you love it that there are two games on every night for a couple weeks in a row.  Games that all matter.  This is the time of year I get to know who's who on the best teams.  Until now, I never watched Memphis, Indiana or the 76ers once this year.  Utah I caught them a couple times but not enough to know whos who.
> 
> You must be a Bulls fan.
> 
> Next year can't come fast enough for those guys.
> 
> I wonder if the Pistons are going to draft any studs.  They must be getting a low pick, right?  They suck.  Where is the next Lebron only one that knows how to win?
Click to expand...


I love basketball, which is why I don't watch the pros. More traveling than a long haul trucker.


----------



## High_Gravity

Article 15 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gasol is the ugliest vagina I've ever seen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No doubt but he is fairly efficient big man, with him at the 4 and KG at the 5 we would have finished Philly off in 5 games.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True but he's just too soft for me to want to see him in green, especially on the other side of his prime years.
Click to expand...


Good point, I still think he'll do well once he leaves LA though.


----------



## High_Gravity

I got to say this again, Boston needs to quit fucking around and put Philadelphia away already. The Spurs and Thunder did things the right way and totally obliterated their opponents, now they have until Sunday to rest and re-arm to go to battle against each other, and here we have Boston still dancing arm in arm with the fuckin 76ers, fuck that, Boston better grab those clowns by their throats and close the deal tomorrow or I'm going to go off.


----------



## sealybobo

High_Gravity said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> It very well could be, Kevin Durant is the best player in the NBA and they very well could win this year, they have experience on that team Kendrick Perkins and Derek Fisher have both won championships and could mentor the younger players.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad you said that.  I agree he is the best too.  Someone said he doesn't play defense?  Is that true?  I mean, is he weak at D?  I don't see it when I watch.
> 
> And you reminded me that with Perkins and that other shot blocker, they have some bigs on their team that can play D.  I'm feeling pretty good that the Spurs aren't as good as they seem.  I'm hoping/expecting the Thunder to expose their weaknesses.  Like they can't keep up with this young team.  But the Spurs I'm sure have a plan.  Crafty bastards.
> 
> So I'm assuming Boston v Heat.  With Bosh back, I still feel pretty good that the Celtics got a shot.  The Heat seem to be in trouble but maybe they will come out of their funk by the time they meet the Celtics.  This will be a true test for the Celtics.  No one has it easy on their way to the finals.
> 
> P.S.  Is it possible the Spurs will sweep or the Thunder will sweep the Spurs?  That would be great.  Then the Thunder could watch the Heat and Celtics go 7 games because you just know they will.
> 
> And in the East its going to be physical.   Dirty.  Grind it out.  Whoever wins will be all beat up by the time they meet the Thunder in the finals.  And the Spurs v. Thunder won't be physical like that.  It'll be more offensive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think anyones sweeping anyone from here on out, Boston did very well against Miami in the regular season we beat them the last 3 times although we did the same thing last year. Indiana is far from done though we need to watch them, the only reason Miami beat them last time was because Lebron and Wade combined for 70 points, can they do that for a whole playoff series? I don't think so.
Click to expand...


66 Indiana 87 Miami 6 minutes to go.


----------



## sealybobo

JWBooth said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing that lasts longer than the War of the Roses. (Lancaster v. York, not the Michael Douglas movie.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I hated it when the first couple rounds were only best out of 5.  And if you love basketball, you love it that there are two games on every night for a couple weeks in a row.  Games that all matter.  This is the time of year I get to know who's who on the best teams.  Until now, I never watched Memphis, Indiana or the 76ers once this year.  Utah I caught them a couple times but not enough to know whos who.
> 
> You must be a Bulls fan.
> 
> Next year can't come fast enough for those guys.
> 
> I wonder if the Pistons are going to draft any studs.  They must be getting a low pick, right?  They suck.  Where is the next Lebron only one that knows how to win?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love basketball, which is why I don't watch the pros. More traveling than a long haul trucker.
Click to expand...


College ball is pretty damn good.  Especially when two highly ranked teams go at it.  

But I still love the NBA more.  I love coming home and love seeing games on TNT late.  I'm depressed when the season is over.  I look forward to the start of the next season.  And I don't even care if its my team.  Detroit sucks?  Doesn't stop me from watching.  But ask Detroit Hockey fans if they are still watching the hockey playoffs.  Many of them are not.  They only care when it is their team.

I feel the same way about college basketball.  Unless its Michigan or Michigan State, I really don't care.  Until March that is.  And in college the players are constantly changing.  Its hard to get into who's on the team when it changes every year.  But when MSU or Michigan is competitive with Duke and NC or Florida, I LOVE college hoops.


----------



## High_Gravity

Well it looks like Indiana is screwed, I think Miami will close them out in 6. Not sure about Boston tonight, but I am not sure if we can beat Miami even without Bosh, Wade and Lebron have so much offensive fire power.


----------



## sealybobo

High_Gravity said:


> Well it looks like Indiana is screwed, I think Miami will close them out in 6. Not sure about Boston tonight, but I am not sure if we can beat Miami even without Bosh, Wade and Lebron have so much offensive fire power.



The Heat were amazing last night, huh?  Now I'm thinking its going to be the Heat in the finals.  But what if they go back to playing like shit?  Boston I'm sure has a plan to slow the Heat down.  And they have Rondo, Garnett, Allen and Pierce.  That's 4 good guys vs. 2 good guys, or 3 if Bosh comes back and is healthy.  And Shane Battier needs to step up.  Come on oh great Duke leader from Michigan.  What does that say about him if he can't win with Wade and LeBron?  

To be honest, I've seen both teams play real well and real bad.  I guess it all depends on which team shows up that day and how bad does their opponent want it.  Or how on is their opponent.  If its the Rondo show, the Heat are in trouble.  

And I still think the Spurs/Thunder will beat the Heat, but I'm not as sure as I was after seeing last nights game.


----------



## High_Gravity

sealybobo said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well it looks like Indiana is screwed, I think Miami will close them out in 6. Not sure about Boston tonight, but I am not sure if we can beat Miami even without Bosh, Wade and Lebron have so much offensive fire power.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Heat were amazing last night, huh?  Now I'm thinking its going to be the Heat in the finals.  But what if they go back to playing like shit?  Boston I'm sure has a plan to slow the Heat down.  And they have Rondo, Garnett, Allen and Pierce.  That's 4 good guys vs. 2 good guys, or 3 if Bosh comes back and is healthy.  And Shane Battier needs to step up.  Come on oh great Duke leader from Michigan.  What does that say about him if he can't win with Wade and LeBron?
> 
> To be honest, I've seen both teams play real well and real bad.  I guess it all depends on which team shows up that day and how bad does their opponent want it.  Or how on is their opponent.  If its the Rondo show, the Heat are in trouble.
> 
> And I still think the Spurs/Thunder will beat the Heat, but I'm not as sure as I was after seeing last nights game.
Click to expand...


I don't think Miami can beat the Spurs or the Thunder without Bosh back at 100%. I pray Boston can close out Philly tonight and get to the Finals somehow.


----------



## theHawk

High_Gravity said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well it looks like Indiana is screwed, I think Miami will close them out in 6. Not sure about Boston tonight, but I am not sure if we can beat Miami even without Bosh, Wade and Lebron have so much offensive fire power.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Heat were amazing last night, huh?  Now I'm thinking its going to be the Heat in the finals.  But what if they go back to playing like shit?  Boston I'm sure has a plan to slow the Heat down.  And they have Rondo, Garnett, Allen and Pierce.  That's 4 good guys vs. 2 good guys, or 3 if Bosh comes back and is healthy.  And Shane Battier needs to step up.  Come on oh great Duke leader from Michigan.  What does that say about him if he can't win with Wade and LeBron?
> 
> To be honest, I've seen both teams play real well and real bad.  I guess it all depends on which team shows up that day and how bad does their opponent want it.  Or how on is their opponent.  If its the Rondo show, the Heat are in trouble.
> 
> And I still think the Spurs/Thunder will beat the Heat, but I'm not as sure as I was after seeing last nights game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think Miami can beat the Spurs or the Thunder without Bosh back at 100%. I pray Boston can close out Philly tonight and get to the Finals somehow.
Click to expand...


As much as I'd like to watch the Spurs deny LeBron a ring again, Celts vs Spurs would be an awesome matchup.


----------



## High_Gravity

theHawk said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Heat were amazing last night, huh?  Now I'm thinking its going to be the Heat in the finals.  But what if they go back to playing like shit?  Boston I'm sure has a plan to slow the Heat down.  And they have Rondo, Garnett, Allen and Pierce.  That's 4 good guys vs. 2 good guys, or 3 if Bosh comes back and is healthy.  And Shane Battier needs to step up.  Come on oh great Duke leader from Michigan.  What does that say about him if he can't win with Wade and LeBron?
> 
> To be honest, I've seen both teams play real well and real bad.  I guess it all depends on which team shows up that day and how bad does their opponent want it.  Or how on is their opponent.  If its the Rondo show, the Heat are in trouble.
> 
> And I still think the Spurs/Thunder will beat the Heat, but I'm not as sure as I was after seeing last nights game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think Miami can beat the Spurs or the Thunder without Bosh back at 100%. I pray Boston can close out Philly tonight and get to the Finals somehow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As much as I'd like to watch the Spurs deny LeBron a ring again, Celts vs Spurs would be an awesome matchup.
Click to expand...


Oh yes sir it would, 2 teams full of hall of famers, excellent coaches, would be a hell of a series.


----------



## Papageorgio

High_Gravity said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think Miami can beat the Spurs or the Thunder without Bosh back at 100%. I pray Boston can close out Philly tonight and get to the Finals somehow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As much as I'd like to watch the Spurs deny LeBron a ring again, Celts vs Spurs would be an awesome matchup.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh yes sir it would, 2 teams full of hall of famers, excellent coaches, would be a hell of a series.
Click to expand...


I agree, it would be about to good teams, in a good series. Miami is about Wade and Lebron, not much about the team.


----------



## theHawk

sealybobo said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm hoping that last year was the Thunders learning year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It very well could be, Kevin Durant is the best player in the NBA and they very well could win this year, they have experience on that team Kendrick Perkins and Derek Fisher have both won championships and could mentor the younger players.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm glad you said that.  I agree he is the best too.  Someone said he doesn't play defense?  Is that true?  I mean, is he weak at D?  I don't see it when I watch.
> 
> And you reminded me that with Perkins and that other shot blocker, they have some bigs on their team that can play D.  I'm feeling pretty good that the Spurs aren't as good as they seem.  I'm hoping/expecting the Thunder to expose their weaknesses.  Like they can't keep up with this young team.  But the Spurs I'm sure have a plan.  Crafty bastards.
> 
> So I'm assuming Boston v Heat.  With Bosh back, I still feel pretty good that the Celtics got a shot.  The Heat seem to be in trouble but maybe they will come out of their funk by the time they meet the Celtics.  This will be a true test for the Celtics.  No one has it easy on their way to the finals.
> 
> P.S.  Is it possible the Spurs will sweep or the Thunder will sweep the Spurs?  That would be great.  Then the Thunder could watch the Heat and Celtics go 7 games because you just know they will.
> 
> And in the East its going to be physical.   Dirty.  Grind it out.  Whoever wins will be all beat up by the time they meet the Thunder in the finals.  And the Spurs v. Thunder won't be physical like that.  It'll be more offensive.
Click to expand...



I can't see the Thunder winning more than a game.  They are a one-trick pony (Durant & Westbrook jumpshots).  They are 1-2 versus Spurs this regular season, and in the one win Ginobli didn't play, Park and Blair didn't play the second half, and it was long before they got rid of Jefferson for Stephen Jackson and Diaw.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

theHawk said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> It very well could be, Kevin Durant is the best player in the NBA and they very well could win this year, they have experience on that team Kendrick Perkins and Derek Fisher have both won championships and could mentor the younger players.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad you said that.  I agree he is the best too.  Someone said he doesn't play defense?  Is that true?  I mean, is he weak at D?  I don't see it when I watch.
> 
> And you reminded me that with Perkins and that other shot blocker, they have some bigs on their team that can play D.  I'm feeling pretty good that the Spurs aren't as good as they seem.  I'm hoping/expecting the Thunder to expose their weaknesses.  Like they can't keep up with this young team.  But the Spurs I'm sure have a plan.  Crafty bastards.
> 
> So I'm assuming Boston v Heat.  With Bosh back, I still feel pretty good that the Celtics got a shot.  The Heat seem to be in trouble but maybe they will come out of their funk by the time they meet the Celtics.  This will be a true test for the Celtics.  No one has it easy on their way to the finals.
> 
> P.S.  Is it possible the Spurs will sweep or the Thunder will sweep the Spurs?  That would be great.  Then the Thunder could watch the Heat and Celtics go 7 games because you just know they will.
> 
> And in the East its going to be physical.   Dirty.  Grind it out.  Whoever wins will be all beat up by the time they meet the Thunder in the finals.  And the Spurs v. Thunder won't be physical like that.  It'll be more offensive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I can't see the Thunder winning more than a game.  They are a one-trick pony (Durant & Westbrook jumpshots).  They are 1-2 versus Spurs this regular season, and in the one win Ginobli didn't play, Park and Blair didn't play the second half, and it was long before they got rid of Jefferson for Stephen Jackson and Diaw.
Click to expand...


Mmm. I can see the Thunder winning in 6 or 7; but I doubt it. But that'd be if Durant shoots great to put 40's and 50's on the board. And because the Thunder are younger, if they come out and build early leads then it'll be harder for the Spurs to recover.

I think a couple keys will be, how well can Leonard play Durant defensively. And how much can they contain Harden's drives to the basket. If the Spurs accomplish those two aspects then I think they'll be fine because Parker and the team defense will contain Westbrook.

On the other hand I can very realistically see the Spurs winning in 4 or 5 b/c they are a well oiled machine.

How much can the Duncan, Diaw, Splitter dominate the paint against Ibaka and Perkins? Can Parker dominate Westbrook like he dominated Paul? Will Ginobilil step up his game? At what point will role players like Neal, Bonner and maybe even Blair have an impact on this series? And I'll say this; that if Danny Green and K. Leonard have big series then there is no hope for the Thunder; b/c that'll allow less double teaming on Duncan and Parker.


----------



## sealybobo

TheGreatGatsby said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad you said that.  I agree he is the best too.  Someone said he doesn't play defense?  Is that true?  I mean, is he weak at D?  I don't see it when I watch.
> 
> And you reminded me that with Perkins and that other shot blocker, they have some bigs on their team that can play D.  I'm feeling pretty good that the Spurs aren't as good as they seem.  I'm hoping/expecting the Thunder to expose their weaknesses.  Like they can't keep up with this young team.  But the Spurs I'm sure have a plan.  Crafty bastards.
> 
> So I'm assuming Boston v Heat.  With Bosh back, I still feel pretty good that the Celtics got a shot.  The Heat seem to be in trouble but maybe they will come out of their funk by the time they meet the Celtics.  This will be a true test for the Celtics.  No one has it easy on their way to the finals.
> 
> P.S.  Is it possible the Spurs will sweep or the Thunder will sweep the Spurs?  That would be great.  Then the Thunder could watch the Heat and Celtics go 7 games because you just know they will.
> 
> And in the East its going to be physical.   Dirty.  Grind it out.  Whoever wins will be all beat up by the time they meet the Thunder in the finals.  And the Spurs v. Thunder won't be physical like that.  It'll be more offensive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't see the Thunder winning more than a game.  They are a one-trick pony (Durant & Westbrook jumpshots).  They are 1-2 versus Spurs this regular season, and in the one win Ginobli didn't play, Park and Blair didn't play the second half, and it was long before they got rid of Jefferson for Stephen Jackson and Diaw.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mmm. I can see the Thunder winning in 6 or 7; but I doubt it. But that'd be if Durant shoots great to put 40's and 50's on the board. And because the Thunder are younger, if they come out and build early leads then it'll be harder for the Spurs to recover.
> 
> I think a couple keys will be, how well can Leonard play Durant defensively. And how much can they contain Harden's drives to the basket. If the Spurs accomplish those two aspects then I think they'll be fine because Parker and the team defense will contain Westbrook.
> 
> On the other hand I can very realistically see the Spurs winning in 4 or 5 b/c they are a well oiled machine.
> 
> How much can the Duncan, Diaw, Splitter dominate the paint against Ibaka and Perkins? Can Parker dominate Westbrook like he dominated Paul? Will Ginobilil step up his game? At what point will role players like Neal, Bonner and maybe even Blair have an impact on this series? And I'll say this; that if Danny Green and K. Leonard have big series then there is no hope for the Thunder; b/c that'll allow less double teaming on Duncan and Parker.
Click to expand...


Lets see who can execute their game plan.  We have seen the Spurs do it, but they have never won it back to back.  So some years they aren't all that.  But this year, they seem to be humming on all cylinders.  At least so far.  I'm worried.  You laid it all out perfectly.  

How about them 76ers?  Wow!  I want to give props to three players.  This is the time of year players make a name for themselves.  At least with me.  I really respect guys who step up in the playoffs.  So many choke.  These guys didn't when it mattered.  82 to 75.  now that's a defensive game.  

Elton Brand  
Andre Iguodala   
Louis Williams  G  

And props to Coach Doug Collins.

I think the 76ers can win in Boston. 

Now maybe Indiana will be inspired.


----------



## sealybobo

theHawk said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> It very well could be, Kevin Durant is the best player in the NBA and they very well could win this year, they have experience on that team Kendrick Perkins and Derek Fisher have both won championships and could mentor the younger players.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad you said that.  I agree he is the best too.  Someone said he doesn't play defense?  Is that true?  I mean, is he weak at D?  I don't see it when I watch.
> 
> And you reminded me that with Perkins and that other shot blocker, they have some bigs on their team that can play D.  I'm feeling pretty good that the Spurs aren't as good as they seem.  I'm hoping/expecting the Thunder to expose their weaknesses.  Like they can't keep up with this young team.  But the Spurs I'm sure have a plan.  Crafty bastards.
> 
> So I'm assuming Boston v Heat.  With Bosh back, I still feel pretty good that the Celtics got a shot.  The Heat seem to be in trouble but maybe they will come out of their funk by the time they meet the Celtics.  This will be a true test for the Celtics.  No one has it easy on their way to the finals.
> 
> P.S.  Is it possible the Spurs will sweep or the Thunder will sweep the Spurs?  That would be great.  Then the Thunder could watch the Heat and Celtics go 7 games because you just know they will.
> 
> And in the East its going to be physical.   Dirty.  Grind it out.  Whoever wins will be all beat up by the time they meet the Thunder in the finals.  And the Spurs v. Thunder won't be physical like that.  It'll be more offensive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I can't see the Thunder winning more than a game.  They are a one-trick pony (Durant & Westbrook jumpshots).  They are 1-2 versus Spurs this regular season, and in the one win Ginobli didn't play, Park and Blair didn't play the second half, and it was long before they got rid of Jefferson for Stephen Jackson and Diaw.
Click to expand...


If they do win it all, they sure will have earned it.  Dallas first round, then LA, then Spurs, then Heat/Celtics?  I can't recall a championship having to go through all good teams like that.  Not one cake walk in the bunch.  And yet the Thunder have swept them all practically.  One trick pony?  God I hope they prove you guys all wrong.  ALL of you.  Not one B Ball fan I know isn't saying what you are saying.  #$#*)$U#


----------



## sealybobo

High_Gravity said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well it looks like Indiana is screwed, I think Miami will close them out in 6. Not sure about Boston tonight, but I am not sure if we can beat Miami even without Bosh, Wade and Lebron have so much offensive fire power.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Heat were amazing last night, huh?  Now I'm thinking its going to be the Heat in the finals.  But what if they go back to playing like shit?  Boston I'm sure has a plan to slow the Heat down.  And they have Rondo, Garnett, Allen and Pierce.  That's 4 good guys vs. 2 good guys, or 3 if Bosh comes back and is healthy.  And Shane Battier needs to step up.  Come on oh great Duke leader from Michigan.  What does that say about him if he can't win with Wade and LeBron?
> 
> To be honest, I've seen both teams play real well and real bad.  I guess it all depends on which team shows up that day and how bad does their opponent want it.  Or how on is their opponent.  If its the Rondo show, the Heat are in trouble.
> 
> And I still think the Spurs/Thunder will beat the Heat, but I'm not as sure as I was after seeing last nights game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think Miami can beat the Spurs or the Thunder without Bosh back at 100%. I pray Boston can close out Philly tonight and get to the Finals somehow.
Click to expand...


You poor guy.  They were showing how Dr. J's 76ers did this to Birds Celtics.  Beat Bird in the Garden for game 7?  You must be shitting your pants.


----------



## sealybobo

High_Gravity said:


> Boston needs to quit fucking around and put Philadelphia away already. here we have Boston still dancing arm in arm with the fuckin 76ers, fuck that, Boston better grab those clowns by their throats and close the deal tomorrow or I'm going to go off.



Did you go off?  

This is a great playoff year you must admit.  I'm becoming a 76er fan.  Like 30 years ago when Dr. J Beat Boston in the Garden in game 7.  Are you nervous?  I'll be praying for Boston.  Not!  

50 Lavoy Allen  C-F  6-9 225 02/04/1989   Temple / USA R 
4 Tony Battie  C  6-11 240 02/11/1976   Texas Tech / USA 13 
33 Craig Brackins  F  6-10 230 10/09/1987   Iowa State / USA 1 
42 Elton Brand  F  6-9 254 03/11/1979   Duke / USA 12 
00 Spencer Hawes  C  7-1 245 04/28/1988   Washington / USA 4 
11 Jrue Holiday  G  6-4 180 06/12/1990   UCLA / USA 2 
9 Andre Iguodala  F-G  6-6 207 01/28/1984   Arizona / USA 7 
20 Jodie Meeks  G  6-4 208 08/21/1987   Kentucky / USA 2 
25 Xavier Silas  G  6-5 205 01/22/1988   Northern Illinois / USA R 
12 Evan Turner  G-F  6-7 205 10/27/1988   Ohio State / USA 1 
8 Nikola Vucevic  C-F  7-0 240 10/24/1990   USC / Montenegro R 
23 Louis Williams  G  6-1 175 10/27/1986   South Gwinnett HS (Snellville, GA) / USA 6 
7 Sam Young  F-G  6-6 220 06/01/1985   Pittsburgh / USA 2 
21 Thaddeus Young  F  6-8 220 06/21/1988   Georgia Tech / USA 4 

HEAD COACH 
Doug Collins (College - Illinois State)


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

^^^ A few up ^^^

Spurs would have three-peat 2003-2005 had Stern not cheated. In the 04 series, they were up 2-0 on the Lakers and up 20 in the third quarter and all of the sudden Fisher, Horry and Dick Fox were allowed to hack at will while Joey Crawford and the boys swallowed their whistles. 

And then that shot in Game 5 that Fisher made with .4. Give me a break. You don't have time to catch the ball, turn, cock the ball back, jump and fade away in .4. Hell, by the rules .3 is the absolute quickest you can get a shot off.


----------



## High_Gravity

sealybobo said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Boston needs to quit fucking around and put Philadelphia away already. here we have Boston still dancing arm in arm with the fuckin 76ers, fuck that, Boston better grab those clowns by their throats and close the deal tomorrow or I'm going to go off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you go off?
> 
> This is a great playoff year you must admit.  I'm becoming a 76er fan.  Like 30 years ago when Dr. J Beat Boston in the Garden in game 7.  Are you nervous?  I'll be praying for Boston.  Not!
> 
> 50 Lavoy Allen  C-F  6-9 225 02/04/1989   Temple / USA R
> 4 Tony Battie  C  6-11 240 02/11/1976   Texas Tech / USA 13
> 33 Craig Brackins  F  6-10 230 10/09/1987   Iowa State / USA 1
> 42 Elton Brand  F  6-9 254 03/11/1979   Duke / USA 12
> 00 Spencer Hawes  C  7-1 245 04/28/1988   Washington / USA 4
> 11 Jrue Holiday  G  6-4 180 06/12/1990   UCLA / USA 2
> 9 Andre Iguodala  F-G  6-6 207 01/28/1984   Arizona / USA 7
> 20 Jodie Meeks  G  6-4 208 08/21/1987   Kentucky / USA 2
> 25 Xavier Silas  G  6-5 205 01/22/1988   Northern Illinois / USA R
> 12 Evan Turner  G-F  6-7 205 10/27/1988   Ohio State / USA 1
> 8 Nikola Vucevic  C-F  7-0 240 10/24/1990   USC / Montenegro R
> 23 Louis Williams  G  6-1 175 10/27/1986   South Gwinnett HS (Snellville, GA) / USA 6
> 7 Sam Young  F-G  6-6 220 06/01/1985   Pittsburgh / USA 2
> 21 Thaddeus Young  F  6-8 220 06/21/1988   Georgia Tech / USA 4
> 
> HEAD COACH
> Doug Collins (College - Illinois State)
Click to expand...


I'm actually done watching the games this year to be honest with you, this Celtics team is trash and are not going anywhere, the 76ers are not that great, the Spurs or Thunder would have demolished them in 4 games. If Boston wins Saturday they will get swept by Miami in the next round so its whatever, maybe its better go out this way. Ainge needs to put everyone on the block, blow up this team and see what he can get.


----------



## High_Gravity

sealybobo said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Heat were amazing last night, huh?  Now I'm thinking its going to be the Heat in the finals.  But what if they go back to playing like shit?  Boston I'm sure has a plan to slow the Heat down.  And they have Rondo, Garnett, Allen and Pierce.  That's 4 good guys vs. 2 good guys, or 3 if Bosh comes back and is healthy.  And Shane Battier needs to step up.  Come on oh great Duke leader from Michigan.  What does that say about him if he can't win with Wade and LeBron?
> 
> To be honest, I've seen both teams play real well and real bad.  I guess it all depends on which team shows up that day and how bad does their opponent want it.  Or how on is their opponent.  If its the Rondo show, the Heat are in trouble.
> 
> And I still think the Spurs/Thunder will beat the Heat, but I'm not as sure as I was after seeing last nights game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think Miami can beat the Spurs or the Thunder without Bosh back at 100%. I pray Boston can close out Philly tonight and get to the Finals somehow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You poor guy.  They were showing how Dr. J's 76ers did this to Birds Celtics.  Beat Bird in the Garden for game 7?  You must be shitting your pants.
Click to expand...


Shitting my pants? not so much, I am used to the Celtics failing. Same shit different day.


----------



## theHawk

sealybobo said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad you said that.  I agree he is the best too.  Someone said he doesn't play defense?  Is that true?  I mean, is he weak at D?  I don't see it when I watch.
> 
> And you reminded me that with Perkins and that other shot blocker, they have some bigs on their team that can play D.  I'm feeling pretty good that the Spurs aren't as good as they seem.  I'm hoping/expecting the Thunder to expose their weaknesses.  Like they can't keep up with this young team.  But the Spurs I'm sure have a plan.  Crafty bastards.
> 
> So I'm assuming Boston v Heat.  With Bosh back, I still feel pretty good that the Celtics got a shot.  The Heat seem to be in trouble but maybe they will come out of their funk by the time they meet the Celtics.  This will be a true test for the Celtics.  No one has it easy on their way to the finals.
> 
> P.S.  Is it possible the Spurs will sweep or the Thunder will sweep the Spurs?  That would be great.  Then the Thunder could watch the Heat and Celtics go 7 games because you just know they will.
> 
> And in the East its going to be physical.   Dirty.  Grind it out.  Whoever wins will be all beat up by the time they meet the Thunder in the finals.  And the Spurs v. Thunder won't be physical like that.  It'll be more offensive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't see the Thunder winning more than a game.  They are a one-trick pony (Durant & Westbrook jumpshots).  They are 1-2 versus Spurs this regular season, and in the one win Ginobli didn't play, Park and Blair didn't play the second half, and it was long before they got rid of Jefferson for Stephen Jackson and Diaw.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If they do win it all, they sure will have earned it.  Dallas first round, then LA, then Spurs, then Heat/Celtics?  I can't recall a championship having to go through all good teams like that.  Not one cake walk in the bunch.  And yet the Thunder have swept them all practically.  One trick pony?  God I hope they prove you guys all wrong.  ALL of you.  Not one B Ball fan I know isn't saying what you are saying.  #$#*)$U#
Click to expand...


I watched most of the LAL-OKC games, I saw a lot of run down the court and jump shot possessions for the Thunder.  And don't kid yourself, the Mavs were a terrible team this year and the Lakers weren't much better, they've been completely disfunctional all year.
SAS and OKC have been the only elite teams in the west this year.  Miami and Chicago were the only ones in the east this year....until their injuries to their stars.

Like Sir Charles says, you die by the jumpshot.  My only worry is San Antonio will rely too heavily on the 3's as well.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

^^^

Comparing today's Sixers/Celtics series to the early 80's Celtics series is an insult to Bird and Dr. J. Both of their teams would have swept both of these teams.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Hmm. Will Ginobili break out of his slumber for this series?

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3L1V7wk5Afs"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3L1V7wk5Afs[/ame]


----------



## sealybobo

TheGreatGatsby said:


> ^^^ A few up ^^^
> 
> Spurs would have three-peat 2003-2005 had Stern not cheated. In the 04 series, they were up 2-0 on the Lakers and up 20 in the third quarter and all of the sudden Fisher, Horry and Dick Fox were allowed to hack at will while Joey Crawford and the boys swallowed their whistles.
> 
> And then that shot in Game 5 that Fisher made with .4. Give me a break. You don't have time to catch the ball, turn, cock the ball back, jump and fade away in .4. Hell, by the rules .3 is the absolute quickest you can get a shot off.



Then you would have to call in question every year Tim Donaghy worked in the NBA.

 1994 to 2007

1994 Houston Rockets 
1995 Houston Rockets 
1996 Chicago Bulls 
1997 Chicago Bulls 
1998 Chicago Bulls 
1999 San Antonio Spurs 
2000 Los Angeles Lakers  
2001 Los Angeles Lakers 
2002 Los Angeles Lakers
2003 San Antonio Spurs 
2004 Detroit Pistons
2005 San Antonio Spurs 
2006 Miami Heat 
2007 San Antonio Spurs 

And Boston never even made the finals so don't worry about it.


----------



## sealybobo

theHawk said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't see the Thunder winning more than a game.  They are a one-trick pony (Durant & Westbrook jumpshots).  They are 1-2 versus Spurs this regular season, and in the one win Ginobli didn't play, Park and Blair didn't play the second half, and it was long before they got rid of Jefferson for Stephen Jackson and Diaw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If they do win it all, they sure will have earned it.  Dallas first round, then LA, then Spurs, then Heat/Celtics?  I can't recall a championship having to go through all good teams like that.  Not one cake walk in the bunch.  And yet the Thunder have swept them all practically.  One trick pony?  God I hope they prove you guys all wrong.  ALL of you.  Not one B Ball fan I know isn't saying what you are saying.  #$#*)$U#
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I watched most of the LAL-OKC games, I saw a lot of run down the court and jump shot possessions for the Thunder.  And don't kid yourself, the Mavs were a terrible team this year and the Lakers weren't much better, they've been completely disfunctional all year.
> SAS and OKC have been the only elite teams in the west this year.  Miami and Chicago were the only ones in the east this year....until their injuries to their stars.
> 
> Like Sir Charles says, you die by the jumpshot.  My only worry is San Antonio will rely too heavily on the 3's as well.
Click to expand...


I'm predicting the Thunder win it all.  I think they are ready.  And I have a whole list of people who I'll get to say I told them so.  But I'll also be heartbroken if they lose because I want Durant to win a championship and who knows what will happen next year.  Duncan, Ginobli and Parker already have rings.  There isn't one other guy on that team that I can say I know, like or wish would get a ring.  Boring.  They won't be able to fuck with the Thunder like they fucked with the weak ass Clippers.  

The Thunder had a very difficult road to the Western Finals.  You guys can say the Lakers and Mavericks were weak this year, but that's bullshit.  They, like the Spurs, are championship teams.  The Thunder have to go through 3 champs to get to the finals, and you guys want to down play that?  That's bullshit.  Who did the Spurs have to play?  No one!  

Oh, and I will agree with you a little because that's the only time the Spurs ever win a championship.  In off/weak ass years.  They never beat a Jordan team.  They came in and snuck one in when Jordan retired.  Then they snuck one in after the Lakers threepeated.  Then they snuck one in after Detroit in 2004 and then they snuck another one in the year after Shaq got too old to beat Duncans ass.  They are a shitty ass dynasty if you ask me.  

And they won't sneak one by the Thunder.  I'm ready to say NO WAY the Spurs can beat the Thunder.  Its will go 6 games.


----------



## sealybobo

theHawk said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't see the Thunder winning more than a game.  They are a one-trick pony (Durant & Westbrook jumpshots).  They are 1-2 versus Spurs this regular season, and in the one win Ginobli didn't play, Park and Blair didn't play the second half, and it was long before they got rid of Jefferson for Stephen Jackson and Diaw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If they do win it all, they sure will have earned it.  Dallas first round, then LA, then Spurs, then Heat/Celtics?  I can't recall a championship having to go through all good teams like that.  Not one cake walk in the bunch.  And yet the Thunder have swept them all practically.  One trick pony?  God I hope they prove you guys all wrong.  ALL of you.  Not one B Ball fan I know isn't saying what you are saying.  #$#*)$U#
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I watched most of the LAL-OKC games, I saw a lot of run down the court and jump shot possessions for the Thunder.  And don't kid yourself, the Mavs were a terrible team this year and the Lakers weren't much better, they've been completely disfunctional all year.
> SAS and OKC have been the only elite teams in the west this year.  Miami and Chicago were the only ones in the east this year....until their injuries to their stars.
> 
> Like Sir Charles says, you die by the jumpshot.  My only worry is San Antonio will rely too heavily on the 3's as well.
Click to expand...


I wanted to compare who Jordan had to go through in 1990-91 when he won his first championship.  That had to be the toughest year for him.  First he had to go through NY, then Philly, then Detroit, who knocked the Celtics out, and then the Lakers.  

Who was on NY and Philly back then?  Were they good?  I'm guessing Ewing and a young Iverson?  I'll go check.


----------



## sealybobo

TheGreatGatsby said:


> ^^^
> 
> Comparing today's Sixers/Celtics series to the early 80's Celtics series is an insult to Bird and Dr. J. Both of their teams would have swept both of these teams.



Do you realize if Boston goes to the Finals and the Thunder beat them, the Thunder will have beaten 4 NBA championship teams in one playoffs.  I don't think that has ever happened before.  Remember I called it first.  

As for Jordan's road to his first ring in 90:  The 76er team back in 1990 looked pretty good, but they weren't champs, and the Knicks never won nothin either.  But they did have to play Detroit and the Lakers.  

And please, would you stop with this Bird worship.  If he played today, blablabla.  He does play today.  His name is Dirk Nowitzski.  In fact, Dirk would eat Birds lunch.  Yea, I said it.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

sealybobo said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^ A few up ^^^
> 
> Spurs would have three-peat 2003-2005 had Stern not cheated. In the 04 series, they were up 2-0 on the Lakers and up 20 in the third quarter and all of the sudden Fisher, Horry and Dick Fox were allowed to hack at will while Joey Crawford and the boys swallowed their whistles.
> 
> And then that shot in Game 5 that Fisher made with .4. Give me a break. You don't have time to catch the ball, turn, cock the ball back, jump and fade away in .4. Hell, by the rules .3 is the absolute quickest you can get a shot off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then you would have to call in question every year Tim Donaghy worked in the NBA.
> 
> 1994 to 2007
> 
> 1994 Houston Rockets
> 1995 Houston Rockets
> 1996 Chicago Bulls
> 1997 Chicago Bulls
> 1998 Chicago Bulls
> 1999 San Antonio Spurs
> 2000 Los Angeles Lakers
> 2001 Los Angeles Lakers
> 2002 Los Angeles Lakers
> 2003 San Antonio Spurs
> 2004 Detroit Pistons
> 2005 San Antonio Spurs
> 2006 Miami Heat
> 2007 San Antonio Spurs
> 
> And Boston never even made the finals so don't worry about it.
Click to expand...


David Stern took over in 1984. That same year, heading into Game 6 of the Finals with the Celtics up 3 to 2, Stern told a fan (of all people) that the NBA needed a seventh game.

Game 6 ended up being horribly officiated throughout the game (it started with 3 bs fouls called on McHale in about 5 minutes of play to take him out of the first half). But still the Celtics were up by 11 (in LA) with 3:59 left in the the third quarter. But the officiating grew worse and the Lakers outscored them 48-24 from there to force the Game 7.

Bird found out about it before Game 7 and this was his response:

"Stern told a fan that the NBA needed a seven-game series, that the league needed the money. When the commissioner makes a statement like that to a fan, you know it's going to be tough. When Stern makes a statement like that, things are going to happen. You just don't make statements like that and not expect anything out of it. He's the commissioner and he shouldn't be saying anything like that. The NBA wanted a seventh game because they wanted to make more money and they got their wish. There is no reason for me to lie. He said it. He's a man and he'll live up to it. He may say he said it in jest. But I'm out there trying to make a living and win a championship."

The fine-happy commie, Stern never fined Bird for those comments. He knew he had been caught and he just preferred that it go away.

Game 6 was so terribly officiated, that the C's who lost by 9, probably would have won by 20 or 30 if not for the constant bad calls.

Stern's been rigging crap from the start. Do you know how he rigged Ewing going to the Knicks? Back in the day they did envelopes and not balls. He reached in to the bubble and he felt around for the envelope he wanted. He knew which one it was b/c it had a crease in the corner. He picked it up, he quickly slid the crease and then he breathed a sigh of relief. It's seriously all on tape.

You know who is go to man is? Joey Crawford. The guy was evicted of tax evasion in the early 90's. That's when Stern knew he had his man. Crawford was the ref for Game 1, Game 5 and Game 7 of the 2010 NBA Finals. He was looking right at the play where Gasol came down and traveled and then shot the ball in and he swallowed his whistle. That was the difference in the game. And you can figure that the reason he got in Tim Duncan's grill is b/c Tim was not who Stern wanted doing well.

Did you know that refs are paid more for just a few playoff games than they are for the entire regular season? Why do you think that is? They're all competing to see who can subtly cheat for the big market teams the best. Stern hand picks refs for each playoff game and there's a reason why you see Joey Crawford (among others) night after night when there's a huge pool of refs to choose from. And it's not seniority.

Do you know how much ratings went up during the 90's when the Bulls made finals? About triple. And that's why one year in the mid 90's (I think 96); Stern suspended like the best Knicks players for Game 6 in Madison Square Garden against the Heat. They lost that game and the next game against the Heat. But the Knicks were prime to beat the Bulls that year and cost the league millions.

Yea, Stern has been cheating all along. Don't kid yourself. It hasn't been a few isolated incidents. Small market teams are at a huge disadvantage. That's why like when the third so-called dream team went to the pan am games and they weren't getting star treatment and they realized they didn't know how to play basketball and they finished like 11th lol.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

sealybobo said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^
> 
> Comparing today's Sixers/Celtics series to the early 80's Celtics series is an insult to Bird and Dr. J. Both of their teams would have swept both of these teams.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you realize if Boston goes to the Finals and the Thunder beat them, the Thunder will have beaten 4 NBA championship teams in one playoffs.  I don't think that has ever happened before.  Remember I called it first.
> 
> As for Jordan's road to his first ring in 90:  The 76er team back in 1990 looked pretty good, but they weren't champs, and the Knicks never won nothin either.  But they did have to play Detroit and the Lakers.
> 
> And please, would you stop with this Bird worship.  If he played today, blablabla.  He does play today.  His name is Dirk Nowitzski.  In fact, Dirk would eat Birds lunch.  Yea, I said it.
Click to expand...


Dirk is not even close to Bird. You don't have a grasp on how good Bird was if you're even trying to make that comparison. Where do you think Dirk ranks all time? Would you even put him in the top ten? It's not that close. For one thing, Bird was a better scorer and a way better passer, ball handler and defender. Bird is top 100 all-time on defense. He led his team in steal in all five championship series he played in. He did all sorts of intangibles that Dirk would never dream of. Seriously, stop insulting Bird's legacy with teenie bop comparisons. Heck, I wouldn't even put Dirk ahead of Kevin McHale.

As for the Thunder beating 4 champions (sorta); that's good in any era. I don't think they will beat the Spurs though. I'd give them the edge vs the Celtics and I'd probably give them the edge vs. the Heat as well.


----------



## High_Gravity

sealybobo said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> If they do win it all, they sure will have earned it.  Dallas first round, then LA, then Spurs, then Heat/Celtics?  I can't recall a championship having to go through all good teams like that.  Not one cake walk in the bunch.  And yet the Thunder have swept them all practically.  One trick pony?  God I hope they prove you guys all wrong.  ALL of you.  Not one B Ball fan I know isn't saying what you are saying.  #$#*)$U#
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I watched most of the LAL-OKC games, I saw a lot of run down the court and jump shot possessions for the Thunder.  And don't kid yourself, the Mavs were a terrible team this year and the Lakers weren't much better, they've been completely disfunctional all year.
> SAS and OKC have been the only elite teams in the west this year.  Miami and Chicago were the only ones in the east this year....until their injuries to their stars.
> 
> Like Sir Charles says, you die by the jumpshot.  My only worry is San Antonio will rely too heavily on the 3's as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wanted to compare who Jordan had to go through in 1990-91 when he won his first championship.  That had to be the toughest year for him.  First he had to go through NY, then Philly, then Detroit, who knocked the Celtics out, and then the Lakers.
> 
> Who was on NY and Philly back then?  Were they good?  I'm guessing Ewing and a young Iverson?  I'll go check.
Click to expand...


Dude Iverson didn't come into the NBA until 1996. He was in Middle School in 1991.


----------



## High_Gravity

sealybobo said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^
> 
> Comparing today's Sixers/Celtics series to the early 80's Celtics series is an insult to Bird and Dr. J. Both of their teams would have swept both of these teams.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you realize if Boston goes to the Finals and the Thunder beat them, the Thunder will have beaten 4 NBA championship teams in one playoffs.  I don't think that has ever happened before.  Remember I called it first.
> 
> As for Jordan's road to his first ring in 90:  The 76er team back in 1990 looked pretty good, but they weren't champs, and the Knicks never won nothin either.  But they did have to play Detroit and the Lakers.
> 
> And please, would you stop with this Bird worship.  If he played today, blablabla.  He does play today.  His name is Dirk Nowitzski.  In fact, Dirk would eat Birds lunch.  Yea, I said it.
Click to expand...


No way, Dirk is a very good player but he's no Larry Bird.


----------



## sealybobo

TheGreatGatsby said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^ A few up ^^^
> 
> Spurs would have three-peat 2003-2005 had Stern not cheated. In the 04 series, they were up 2-0 on the Lakers and up 20 in the third quarter and all of the sudden Fisher, Horry and Dick Fox were allowed to hack at will while Joey Crawford and the boys swallowed their whistles.
> 
> And then that shot in Game 5 that Fisher made with .4. Give me a break. You don't have time to catch the ball, turn, cock the ball back, jump and fade away in .4. Hell, by the rules .3 is the absolute quickest you can get a shot off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then you would have to call in question every year Tim Donaghy worked in the NBA.
> 
> 1994 to 2007
> 
> 1994 Houston Rockets
> 1995 Houston Rockets
> 1996 Chicago Bulls
> 1997 Chicago Bulls
> 1998 Chicago Bulls
> 1999 San Antonio Spurs
> 2000 Los Angeles Lakers
> 2001 Los Angeles Lakers
> 2002 Los Angeles Lakers
> 2003 San Antonio Spurs
> 2004 Detroit Pistons
> 2005 San Antonio Spurs
> 2006 Miami Heat
> 2007 San Antonio Spurs
> 
> And Boston never even made the finals so don't worry about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> David Stern took over in 1984. That same year, heading into Game 6 of the Finals with the Celtics up 3 to 2, Stern told a fan (of all people) that the NBA needed a seventh game.
> 
> Game 6 ended up being horribly officiated throughout the game (it started with 3 bs fouls called on McHale in about 5 minutes of play to take him out of the first half). But still the Celtics were up by 11 (in LA) with 3:59 left in the the third quarter. But the officiating grew worse and the Lakers outscored them 48-24 from there to force the Game 7.
> 
> Bird found out about it before Game 7 and this was his response:
> 
> "Stern told a fan that the NBA needed a seven-game series, that the league needed the money. When the commissioner makes a statement like that to a fan, you know it's going to be tough. When Stern makes a statement like that, things are going to happen. You just don't make statements like that and not expect anything out of it. He's the commissioner and he shouldn't be saying anything like that. The NBA wanted a seventh game because they wanted to make more money and they got their wish. There is no reason for me to lie. He said it. He's a man and he'll live up to it. He may say he said it in jest. But I'm out there trying to make a living and win a championship."
> 
> The fine-happy commie, Stern never fined Bird for those comments. He knew he had been caught and he just preferred that it go away.
> 
> Game 6 was so terribly officiated, that the C's who lost by 9, probably would have won by 20 or 30 if not for the constant bad calls.
> 
> Stern's been rigging crap from the start. Do you know how he rigged Ewing going to the Knicks? Back in the day they did envelopes and not balls. He reached in to the bubble and he felt around for the envelope he wanted. He knew which one it was b/c it had a crease in the corner. He picked it up, he quickly slid the crease and then he breathed a sigh of relief. It's seriously all on tape.
> 
> You know who is go to man is? Joey Crawford. The guy was evicted of tax evasion in the early 90's. That's when Stern knew he had his man. Crawford was the ref for Game 1, Game 5 and Game 7 of the 2010 NBA Finals. He was looking right at the play where Gasol came down and traveled and then shot the ball in and he swallowed his whistle. That was the difference in the game. And you can figure that the reason he got in Tim Duncan's grill is b/c Tim was not who Stern wanted doing well.
> 
> Did you know that refs are paid more for just a few playoff games than they are for the entire regular season? Why do you think that is? They're all competing to see who can subtly cheat for the big market teams the best. Stern hand picks refs for each playoff game and there's a reason why you see Joey Crawford (among others) night after night when there's a huge pool of refs to choose from. And it's not seniority.
> 
> Do you know how much ratings went up during the 90's when the Bulls made finals? About triple. And that's why one year in the mid 90's (I think 96); Stern suspended like the best Knicks players for Game 6 in Madison Square Garden against the Heat. They lost that game and the next game against the Heat. But the Knicks were prime to beat the Bulls that year and cost the league millions.
> 
> Yea, Stern has been cheating all along. Don't kid yourself. It hasn't been a few isolated incidents. Small market teams are at a huge disadvantage. That's why like when the third so-called dream team went to the pan am games and they weren't getting star treatment and they realized they didn't know how to play basketball and they finished like 11th lol.
Click to expand...


Its like a mini illuminati.  Stern at the helm.  He represents the owners.  Its like the Federal Reserve.  We know Ben Bernacki but who does he work for?  

I'm one to believe your conspiracy theories.  And I like it that some players, like Bird, had the balls to call them out.  Or Duncan, who probably won't go along with the program and still has multiiple rings.  Lucky the players have a union.  We bash the "greedy" basketball player but thats exactly what the owners want.  Did you hear Shaq wants to buy the Orlando team?  He wants to be "the man"!


----------



## sealybobo

TheGreatGatsby said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^
> 
> Comparing today's Sixers/Celtics series to the early 80's Celtics series is an insult to Bird and Dr. J. Both of their teams would have swept both of these teams.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you realize if Boston goes to the Finals and the Thunder beat them, the Thunder will have beaten 4 NBA championship teams in one playoffs.  I don't think that has ever happened before.  Remember I called it first.
> 
> As for Jordan's road to his first ring in 90:  The 76er team back in 1990 looked pretty good, but they weren't champs, and the Knicks never won nothin either.  But they did have to play Detroit and the Lakers.
> 
> And please, would you stop with this Bird worship.  If he played today, blablabla.  He does play today.  His name is Dirk Nowitzski.  In fact, Dirk would eat Birds lunch.  Yea, I said it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dirk is not even close to Bird. You don't have a grasp on how good Bird was if you're even trying to make that comparison. Where do you think Dirk ranks all time? Would you even put him in the top ten? It's not that close. For one thing, Bird was a better scorer and a way better passer, ball handler and defender. Bird is top 100 all-time on defense. He led his team in steal in all five championship series he played in. He did all sorts of intangibles that Dirk would never dream of. Seriously, stop insulting Bird's legacy with teenie bop comparisons. Heck, I wouldn't even put Dirk ahead of Kevin McHale.
> 
> As for the Thunder beating 4 champions (sorta); that's good in any era. I don't think they will beat the Spurs though. I'd give them the edge vs the Celtics and I'd probably give them the edge vs. the Heat as well.
Click to expand...


I was giggling after I logged off thinking about how you would respond to me comparing Bird to Dirk.    Offensively Dirk maybe could maybe beat Bird in a game of horse (not) but all the other things, Bird wins.  And I was going to say the players are bigger and better today, but then I thought about the big ass Pistons, Portland, Lakers teams and they were not small soft men.  Barkley and Ewing were not soft.  They played physical.  Tenatious D!   

So in some ways, I wonder how well Dirk would do back in the Laker/Celtic/Piston/Bulls era?  How about Shaq?  Duncan?  Lebron?  Durant, Kobe, etc.  Would Wade even be a starter on Birds team?  

I think the stars of today would still be stars back then.  How would Westbrook do against Isiah Thomas?  How would John Starks do in today's NBA?  Would Mourning in his prime be that good today?  John Stockton or Jason Kidd?


----------



## sealybobo

High_Gravity said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I watched most of the LAL-OKC games, I saw a lot of run down the court and jump shot possessions for the Thunder.  And don't kid yourself, the Mavs were a terrible team this year and the Lakers weren't much better, they've been completely disfunctional all year.
> SAS and OKC have been the only elite teams in the west this year.  Miami and Chicago were the only ones in the east this year....until their injuries to their stars.
> 
> Like Sir Charles says, you die by the jumpshot.  My only worry is San Antonio will rely too heavily on the 3's as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted to compare who Jordan had to go through in 1990-91 when he won his first championship.  That had to be the toughest year for him.  First he had to go through NY, then Philly, then Detroit, who knocked the Celtics out, and then the Lakers.
> 
> Who was on NY and Philly back then?  Were they good?  I'm guessing Ewing and a young Iverson?  I'll go check.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude Iverson didn't come into the NBA until 1996. He was in Middle School in 1991.
Click to expand...


I know.  I went and saw who was on the team.  Sir Charles.  Gotta love the guy.  My absolute favorite player who never won a championship.  Does anyone have another they like better?  Any Reggie Miller or Ewing jockers?  

I'm feeling giddy because we are in the E and W finals finally.  I can't wait.  Hurry the fuck up Boston!  No pressure.  

I'm going to get a lot more smack talky.  I'm growing more and more confidence the Thunder are going to win it all.  Miami is worrying me a little.  They seem to have their mojo back.  And first we have to get past the Spurs.  Not an easy thing to do.  But they don't win every year.  And I think the Thunder are that damn good.

The Thunder are proving Rick Flair right.  In order to be the man you got to beat the man.  And so far 2 down, 2 to go.


----------



## High_Gravity

sealybobo said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted to compare who Jordan had to go through in 1990-91 when he won his first championship.  That had to be the toughest year for him.  First he had to go through NY, then Philly, then Detroit, who knocked the Celtics out, and then the Lakers.
> 
> Who was on NY and Philly back then?  Were they good?  I'm guessing Ewing and a young Iverson?  I'll go check.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude Iverson didn't come into the NBA until 1996. He was in Middle School in 1991.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know.  I went and saw who was on the team.  Sir Charles.  Gotta love the guy.  My absolute favorite player who never won a championship.  Does anyone have another they like better?  Any Reggie Miller or Ewing jockers?
> 
> I'm feeling giddy because we are in the E and W finals finally.  I can't wait.  Hurry the fuck up Boston!  No pressure.
> 
> I'm going to get a lot more smack talky.  I'm growing more and more confidence the Thunder are going to win it all.  Miami is worrying me a little.  They seem to have their mojo back.  And first we have to get past the Spurs.  Not an easy thing to do.  But they don't win every year.  And I think the Thunder are that damn good.
> 
> The Thunder are proving Rick Flair right.  In order to be the man you got to beat the man.  And so far 2 down, 2 to go.
Click to expand...


Miami isn't beating San Antonio or the Thunder without Bosh back at 100%, because of the high volume offense Lebron and Wade provide they can challenge but they can't beat those teams in a series.


----------



## sealybobo

High_Gravity said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude Iverson didn't come into the NBA until 1996. He was in Middle School in 1991.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know.  I went and saw who was on the team.  Sir Charles.  Gotta love the guy.  My absolute favorite player who never won a championship.  Does anyone have another they like better?  Any Reggie Miller or Ewing jockers?
> 
> I'm feeling giddy because we are in the E and W finals finally.  I can't wait.  Hurry the fuck up Boston!  No pressure.
> 
> I'm going to get a lot more smack talky.  I'm growing more and more confidence the Thunder are going to win it all.  Miami is worrying me a little.  They seem to have their mojo back.  And first we have to get past the Spurs.  Not an easy thing to do.  But they don't win every year.  And I think the Thunder are that damn good.
> 
> The Thunder are proving Rick Flair right.  In order to be the man you got to beat the man.  And so far 2 down, 2 to go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Miami isn't beating San Antonio or the Thunder without Bosh back at 100%, because of the high volume offense Lebron and Wade provide they can challenge but they can't beat those teams in a series.
Click to expand...


They can if their roleplayers step up.  Miller, Haslim, Battier.  But I agree, they won't.  

But will the Heat beat Boston?  Lets not put the cart before the horse.  FIrst the Heat gotta get past Boston.  If Wade and Lebron do it without Bosh, the Celtics suck and they need to blow up that team.  There is no next year.  Next year they'll be watching the playoffs on tv.  Come on Boston!


----------



## High_Gravity

sealybobo said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know.  I went and saw who was on the team.  Sir Charles.  Gotta love the guy.  My absolute favorite player who never won a championship.  Does anyone have another they like better?  Any Reggie Miller or Ewing jockers?
> 
> I'm feeling giddy because we are in the E and W finals finally.  I can't wait.  Hurry the fuck up Boston!  No pressure.
> 
> I'm going to get a lot more smack talky.  I'm growing more and more confidence the Thunder are going to win it all.  Miami is worrying me a little.  They seem to have their mojo back.  And first we have to get past the Spurs.  Not an easy thing to do.  But they don't win every year.  And I think the Thunder are that damn good.
> 
> The Thunder are proving Rick Flair right.  In order to be the man you got to beat the man.  And so far 2 down, 2 to go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miami isn't beating San Antonio or the Thunder without Bosh back at 100%, because of the high volume offense Lebron and Wade provide they can challenge but they can't beat those teams in a series.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They can if their roleplayers step up.  Miller, Haslim, Battier.  But I agree, they won't.
> 
> But will the Heat beat Boston?  Lets not put the cart before the horse.  FIrst the Heat gotta get past Boston.  If Wade and Lebron do it without Bosh, the Celtics suck and they need to blow up that team.  There is no next year.  Next year they'll be watching the playoffs on tv.  Come on Boston!
Click to expand...


Avery Bradley is gone so Wade will be free to do what he wants, we beat Miami twice during the regular season with Bradley doing really good defense on Wade, we can't count on Ray Allen to really do much right now since hes playing hobbled. Bostons going to lose to Philly tomorrow anyways so its a waste of time talking about this.


----------



## sealybobo

High_Gravity said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Miami isn't beating San Antonio or the Thunder without Bosh back at 100%, because of the high volume offense Lebron and Wade provide they can challenge but they can't beat those teams in a series.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They can if their roleplayers step up.  Miller, Haslim, Battier.  But I agree, they won't.
> 
> But will the Heat beat Boston?  Lets not put the cart before the horse.  FIrst the Heat gotta get past Boston.  If Wade and Lebron do it without Bosh, the Celtics suck and they need to blow up that team.  There is no next year.  Next year they'll be watching the playoffs on tv.  Come on Boston!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Avery Bradley is gone so Wade will be free to do what he wants, we beat Miami twice during the regular season with Bradley doing really good defense on Wade, we can't count on Ray Allen to really do much right now since hes playing hobbled. Bostons going to lose to Philly tomorrow anyways so its a waste of time talking about this.
Click to expand...


Oh come on!  You lose Avery Bradley and the Heat lose BOSH and you're crying?  Avery who?  All of the sudden he's the secret to the Celtics?  And without him they can't win?  Pathetic.  I guess there will be an asterick on this season.  Not because it was short, but because Avery Bradley wasn't able to play.  You do the same thing for the Bird Celtics.  If Bird wasn't broken or if Walton wasn't hurt.  Blablabla.  Fact is, Pistons, Lakers and Bulls all took their turn beating up on the Celtics.  Sure the Celtics won 3 championships with Bird, but the Lakers and Bulls won more.  And the Pistons won two.  Back to back too!  

Anyways, todays Celtics are done if they can't beat Philly or the Heat.  Their time has passed.  At least they won 1.  Like the Pistons with Rasheed Wallace.  Nothing to be ashamed of.  Now dismantle that team and go through the growing pains Detroit is going through right now.  Now all of the sudden NY, Chicago, Indiana, Philly and Miami are the top dogs in the East.  Is Dwight Howard staying in Orlando?  

But what will the Celtics do?  Keep Rondo, Garnett and Pierce.  Get rid of the rest.


----------



## sealybobo

High_Gravity said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Miami isn't beating San Antonio or the Thunder without Bosh back at 100%, because of the high volume offense Lebron and Wade provide they can challenge but they can't beat those teams in a series.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They can if their roleplayers step up.  Miller, Haslim, Battier.  But I agree, they won't.
> 
> But will the Heat beat Boston?  Lets not put the cart before the horse.  FIrst the Heat gotta get past Boston.  If Wade and Lebron do it without Bosh, the Celtics suck and they need to blow up that team.  There is no next year.  Next year they'll be watching the playoffs on tv.  Come on Boston!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Avery Bradley is gone so Wade will be free to do what he wants, we beat Miami twice during the regular season with Bradley doing really good defense on Wade, we can't count on Ray Allen to really do much right now since hes playing hobbled. Bostons going to lose to Philly tomorrow anyways so its a waste of time talking about this.
Click to expand...


Who do you keep?  I say Bass, Bradley, Garnett, Pierce and Rondo.  Anyone else I'm leaving out?    


PLAYER POS
Ray Allen G  
Brandon Bass F   
Avery Bradley G   
Marquis Daniels  
Keyon Dooling G 
Kevin Garnett F  
Ryan Hollins C-F 
JaJuan Johnson F  
E'Twaun Moore G   
Paul Pierce -  
Mickael Pietrus G  
Rajon Rondo G  
Greg Stiemsma C  
Sean Williams F-C


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Boston will likely win Game 7 at home. Philly's just not that good. 

The C's would have a hard time beating the Heat no matter what b/c we all know how the calls will go. To win, the C's would have to fire on all remaining cylinders. 

KG would need to anchor the team defensively and be productive on offense.

Pierce would have to have a few monster games.

Rondo would have to control games.

Hollins and Stiemsma would need to control the paint defensively.

Pietrus and Daniels would need to play great defense on James and Wade.

It's important to remember that the way the Heat killed the Celts last year in the playoffs is that all of the sudden Lebron James was on fire from the perimeter. You'll remember he melted from the perimeter against the Mavs. So I think it'll depend a lot on which LBJ shows up.


----------



## theHawk

What a game 1.  Spurs played like crap for 3 quarters, just jump shooting like OKC does.  Thankfully they woke up and started getting some in the paint.  OKC on the other hand, jumpshoot city...will they ever figure out they need a post up game?


----------



## sealybobo

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Boston will likely win Game 7 at home. Philly's just not that good.
> 
> The C's would have a hard time beating the Heat no matter what b/c we all know how the calls will go. To win, the C's would have to fire on all remaining cylinders.
> 
> KG would need to anchor the team defensively and be productive on offense.
> 
> Pierce would have to have a few monster games.
> 
> Rondo would have to control games.
> 
> Hollins and Stiemsma would need to control the paint defensively.
> 
> Pietrus and Daniels would need to play great defense on James and Wade.
> 
> It's important to remember that the way the Heat killed the Celts last year in the playoffs is that all of the sudden Lebron James was on fire from the perimeter. You'll remember he melted from the perimeter against the Mavs. So I think it'll depend a lot on which LBJ shows up.



I don't understand why Pierce, Rondo and Garnett can't put it together for 4 games?  The ESPN guys said it.  They have flashes of greatness.  So Garnett can perform at a high level when he turns it up.  Maybe its that he/they can't do it for a full game anymore.  They are veterans so they have "flashes" of greatness but they are too old to play that way for an entire game.

The Spurs however, have figured it out.  At least for now they have.  But also consider all they did was win game one at home.  BFD.  Lose game two and you lose home court advantage.  But it does look like the Spurs are going to be winning their 5th championship.  Then Duncan will have as many rings as:

Magic Johnson, Dennis Rodman & Kobe Bryant

So who would you rather have on your team if they were both rookies?  Duncan or Kobe?  I'd rather have Duncan.  Duncan didn't need Shaq to win 4 of his rings for him.


----------



## sealybobo

theHawk said:


> What a game 1.  Spurs played like crap for 3 quarters, just jump shooting like OKC does.  Thankfully they woke up and started getting some in the paint.  OKC on the other hand, jumpshoot city...will they ever figure out they need a post up game?





They are going to regroup 

With us behind them of course 

Come on Thunder!


----------



## theHawk

sealybobo said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a game 1.  Spurs played like crap for 3 quarters, just jump shooting like OKC does.  Thankfully they woke up and started getting some in the paint.  OKC on the other hand, jumpshoot city...will they ever figure out they need a post up game?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are going to regroup
> 
> With us behind them of course
> 
> Come on Thunder!
Click to expand...


Take your blinders off man.  The sexy Corvette that is the Thunder just ran into a brick wall.

As much as I like Harden(Sundevil!), he got schooled by the real Sixth Man - Ginobili.
Westbrook takes waaaaay too many pull up jumpers, and Durant couldn't handle the double teams. 

No one to post up to = jumpshots all day.

The post game interviews said it all.  Westbrook was asked what they need to do better, and he's like "we just need to make more baskets".  Riiiiight....just keep shooting them jumpers.....they'll eventually get em to drop at a higher percentage than Tony/Manu lay ups.


----------



## sealybobo

theHawk said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a game 1.  Spurs played like crap for 3 quarters, just jump shooting like OKC does.  Thankfully they woke up and started getting some in the paint.  OKC on the other hand, jumpshoot city...will they ever figure out they need a post up game?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are going to regroup
> 
> With us behind them of course
> 
> Come on Thunder!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Take your blinders off man.  The sexy Corvette that is the Thunder just ran into a brick wall.
> 
> As much as I like Harden(Sundevil!), he got schooled by the real Sixth Man - Ginobili.
> Westbrook takes waaaaay too many pull up jumpers, and Durant couldn't handle the double teams.
> 
> No one to post up to = jumpshots all day.
> 
> The post game interviews said it all.  Westbrook was asked what they need to do better, and he's like "we just need to make more baskets".  Riiiiight....just keep shooting them jumpers.....they'll eventually get em to drop at a higher percentage than Tony/Manu lay ups.
Click to expand...


I just hate it that you are probably right.  Maybe Duncan will get hurt.  So there is still hope.    The Pistons didn't mind that Magic Johnson was hurt when we swept them in 1989.    And probably Bird too.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

sealybobo said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are going to regroup
> 
> With us behind them of course
> 
> Come on Thunder!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take your blinders off man.  The sexy Corvette that is the Thunder just ran into a brick wall.
> 
> As much as I like Harden(Sundevil!), he got schooled by the real Sixth Man - Ginobili.
> Westbrook takes waaaaay too many pull up jumpers, and Durant couldn't handle the double teams.
> 
> No one to post up to = jumpshots all day.
> 
> The post game interviews said it all.  Westbrook was asked what they need to do better, and he's like "we just need to make more baskets".  Riiiiight....just keep shooting them jumpers.....they'll eventually get em to drop at a higher percentage than Tony/Manu lay ups.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just hate it that you are probably right.  Maybe Duncan will get hurt.  So there is still hope.    The Pistons didn't mind that Magic Johnson was hurt when we swept them in 1989.    And probably Bird too.
Click to expand...


Bird was out for the year with the achilles and McHale's ankles had already put him on his downhill. And of course Bias was dead. Reverse all of that and I'd easily take the Celts. But that's all part of the game and the Pistons were the best team in the east that year. They were also the best team in the league that year. Maybe they wouldn't have swept the Lakers if they were healthier, but as it was they kicked their butts. Really the Lakers were done by that point. Kareem was just a shell of himself by then. Even Worthy was down to human numbers. His 48.1 percent from the field wasn't the 63.8 percent he shot from the field in the 84 Finals when he drove to the hoop with more power and swiftness than arguably anyone ever.


----------



## sealybobo

TheGreatGatsby said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Take your blinders off man.  The sexy Corvette that is the Thunder just ran into a brick wall.
> 
> As much as I like Harden(Sundevil!), he got schooled by the real Sixth Man - Ginobili.
> Westbrook takes waaaaay too many pull up jumpers, and Durant couldn't handle the double teams.
> 
> No one to post up to = jumpshots all day.
> 
> The post game interviews said it all.  Westbrook was asked what they need to do better, and he's like "we just need to make more baskets".  Riiiiight....just keep shooting them jumpers.....they'll eventually get em to drop at a higher percentage than Tony/Manu lay ups.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just hate it that you are probably right.  Maybe Duncan will get hurt.  So there is still hope.    The Pistons didn't mind that Magic Johnson was hurt when we swept them in 1989.    And probably Bird too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bird was out for the year with the achilles and McHale's ankles had already put him on his downhill. And of course Bias was dead. Reverse all of that and I'd easily take the Celts. But that's all part of the game and the Pistons were the best team in the east that year. They were also the best team in the league that year. Maybe they wouldn't have swept the Lakers if they were healthier, but as it was they kicked their butts. Really the Lakers were done by that point. Kareem was just a shell of himself by then. Even Worthy was down to human numbers. His 48.1 percent from the field wasn't the 63.8 percent he shot from the field in the 84 Finals when he drove to the hoop with more power and swiftness than arguably anyone ever.
Click to expand...


And what a team those Pistons were.  Did you know those were the first years in Greece the NBA Finals were televised?  So a lot of Europeans, at least Greeks, know about the Bad Boys.  They heard about Bird and Magic, but they SAW the Pistons.  And Jordan.  Man is he a God.  Just the look, the story, the history, the games, his voice, endorsement dollars, style, swagger, smack talk, numbers, etc.  Add it all up and Jordan is the greatest ever.  

I can't believe that ref gave the Celtics coach a technical for NOTHING!  Tied at half time thanks to instant replay.  Go Boston.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

ECF Gm 1 through 3 qtrs: The officiating has been a joke. The Heat are allowed to drape themselves on the C's and no calls but it's touch fouls at the other end. And then they've called all those nonsense T's too.

And even though the C's have played like crap I couldn't be more unimpressed by the heat. I wouldn't even take James/Wade over Pierce/Walker from back in the day. The Spurs will kill the Heat. They just don't have it.


----------



## sealybobo

TheGreatGatsby said:


> ECF Gm 1 through 3 qtrs: The officiating has been a joke. The Heat are allowed to drape themselves on the C's and no calls but it's touch fouls at the other end. And then they've called all those nonsense T's too.
> 
> And even though the C's have played like crap I couldn't be more unimpressed by the heat. I wouldn't even take James/Wade over Pierce/Walker from back in the day. The Spurs will kill the Heat. They just don't have it.



Consider a few things.  

a.  If/When Heat beat the C's, they'll be in the finals again.  Win or lose, not too shabby.  Especially without Bosh.  

b.  Celtics aren't playing that great either and they are still in it.  The C's need to stop hacking.  Tight D is ok but stop smacking the heats hands.  

c.  Always back in their day this and that.  If they are old, retire.  Sorry you aren't as good as you once was.  

d.  Its just game one, in Miami.  Plenty of time to make adjustments.  You only need to win one of the first two games and you steal home court advantage.  

e.  I think I want to see the Spurs beat up the Heat in the finals.


----------



## sealybobo

TheGreatGatsby said:


> ECF Gm 1 through 3 qtrs: The officiating has been a joke. The Heat are allowed to drape themselves on the C's and no calls but it's touch fouls at the other end. And then they've called all those nonsense T's too.
> 
> And even though the C's have played like crap I couldn't be more unimpressed by the heat. I wouldn't even take James/Wade over Pierce/Walker from back in the day. The Spurs will kill the Heat. They just don't have it.



I just saw a phantom foul against the Heat!  I think they are calling it pretty fair.  No excuses, Lebron and Wade are flat out beating Boston's Big 3 and Rondo.  With help from Battier and Miller.  

I don't think Boston will get swept, but I don't think they will be beating the Heat.  Its over Boston.  Like Rasheed, Ben, Chauncey, Rip and Prince.  Time to break up the team.  Unless you want to keep making the Eastern Finals and losing?  Because that you can do for a couple more years.  Maybe.  The Pistons decided to cut their loses and blow up the team.  We could have competed for a couple more years, but not win it all. And that is really the only goal.  So expect Boston to go 10 years again without making the playoffs.  Like Wade and Shaq.  Good for one but no more.


----------



## sealybobo

TheGreatGatsby said:


> ECF Gm 1 through 3 qtrs: The officiating has been a joke. The Heat are allowed to drape themselves on the C's and no calls but it's touch fouls at the other end. And then they've called all those nonsense T's too.
> 
> And even though the C's have played like crap I couldn't be more unimpressed by the heat. I wouldn't even take James/Wade over Pierce/Walker from back in the day. The Spurs will kill the Heat. They just don't have it.



79 to 93.  The Heat have won 4 in a row.  So Heat v Spurs.  Should be interesting.  Will the Heat sweep the Celtics?  Will the Celtics steal home court in game 2?  Will the Thunder figure out the Spurs?  Stay tuned.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

sealybobo said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ECF Gm 1 through 3 qtrs: The officiating has been a joke. The Heat are allowed to drape themselves on the C's and no calls but it's touch fouls at the other end. And then they've called all those nonsense T's too.
> 
> And even though the C's have played like crap I couldn't be more unimpressed by the heat. I wouldn't even take James/Wade over Pierce/Walker from back in the day. The Spurs will kill the Heat. They just don't have it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just saw a phantom foul against the Heat!  I think they are calling it pretty fair.  No excuses, Lebron and Wade are flat out beating Boston's Big 3 and Rondo.  With help from Battier and Miller.
Click to expand...


You saw a phantom foul on the Heat when the game was over? What does that prove? They make bad calls against the other team when games are over to hype the narrative that bad calls are routinely part of the game and should be. It's a false narrative. I've watched tons of international games in which there was not one bad call.

All of the technicals have been nonsense. The one on Ray Allen was after he did not even address the ref, after he had legally stolen the ball and they called a foul. They called a T, they made the free throw and the Mike Miller hit a three. Boom; 4 free points for the Heat.


----------



## High_Gravity

sealybobo said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> They can if their roleplayers step up.  Miller, Haslim, Battier.  But I agree, they won't.
> 
> But will the Heat beat Boston?  Lets not put the cart before the horse.  FIrst the Heat gotta get past Boston.  If Wade and Lebron do it without Bosh, the Celtics suck and they need to blow up that team.  There is no next year.  Next year they'll be watching the playoffs on tv.  Come on Boston!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avery Bradley is gone so Wade will be free to do what he wants, we beat Miami twice during the regular season with Bradley doing really good defense on Wade, we can't count on Ray Allen to really do much right now since hes playing hobbled. Bostons going to lose to Philly tomorrow anyways so its a waste of time talking about this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh come on!  You lose Avery Bradley and the Heat lose BOSH and you're crying?  Avery who?  All of the sudden he's the secret to the Celtics?  And without him they can't win?  Pathetic.  I guess there will be an asterick on this season.  Not because it was short, but because Avery Bradley wasn't able to play.  You do the same thing for the Bird Celtics.  If Bird wasn't broken or if Walton wasn't hurt.  Blablabla.  Fact is, Pistons, Lakers and Bulls all took their turn beating up on the Celtics.  Sure the Celtics won 3 championships with Bird, but the Lakers and Bulls won more.  And the Pistons won two.  Back to back too!
> 
> Anyways, todays Celtics are done if they can't beat Philly or the Heat.  Their time has passed.  At least they won 1.  Like the Pistons with Rasheed Wallace.  Nothing to be ashamed of.  Now dismantle that team and go through the growing pains Detroit is going through right now.  Now all of the sudden NY, Chicago, Indiana, Philly and Miami are the top dogs in the East.  Is Dwight Howard staying in Orlando?
> 
> But what will the Celtics do?  Keep Rondo, Garnett and Pierce.  Get rid of the rest.
Click to expand...


Man fuckin relax, nobody here is fucking pathetic ok? if you watched the games during the regular season Bradley did a good job defending Wade, that played a big role in us beating them twice during the regular season. Now with him gone and Ray Allen hobbled Wade is free to do what he wants and we have nobody to guard Lebron either Pierce is not up to that anymore, Bosh or no Bosh Miami will win this in 5 games like last year so give it a rest.


----------



## High_Gravity

sealybobo said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> They can if their roleplayers step up.  Miller, Haslim, Battier.  But I agree, they won't.
> 
> But will the Heat beat Boston?  Lets not put the cart before the horse.  FIrst the Heat gotta get past Boston.  If Wade and Lebron do it without Bosh, the Celtics suck and they need to blow up that team.  There is no next year.  Next year they'll be watching the playoffs on tv.  Come on Boston!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avery Bradley is gone so Wade will be free to do what he wants, we beat Miami twice during the regular season with Bradley doing really good defense on Wade, we can't count on Ray Allen to really do much right now since hes playing hobbled. Bostons going to lose to Philly tomorrow anyways so its a waste of time talking about this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who do you keep?  I say Bass, Bradley, Garnett, Pierce and Rondo.  Anyone else I'm leaving out?
> 
> 
> PLAYER POS
> Ray Allen G
> Brandon Bass F
> Avery Bradley G
> Marquis Daniels
> Keyon Dooling G
> Kevin Garnett F
> Ryan Hollins C-F
> JaJuan Johnson F
> E'Twaun Moore G
> Paul Pierce -
> Mickael Pietrus G
> Rajon Rondo G
> Greg Stiemsma C
> Sean Williams F-C
Click to expand...


If you keep Garnett, Pierce and Rondo you basically have the same team just different role players, somebody will need to be bold and make a move, I just don't know what that is yet.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> ECF Gm 1 through 3 qtrs: The officiating has been a joke. The Heat are allowed to drape themselves on the C's and no calls but it's touch fouls at the other end. And then they've called all those nonsense T's too.
> 
> And even though the C's have played like crap I couldn't be more unimpressed by the heat. I wouldn't even take James/Wade over Pierce/Walker from back in the day. The Spurs will kill the Heat. They just don't have it.



This is the way its going to be the whole series, Stern and the NBA aren't taking anymore chances with this Lebron and the Heat will get full support from the refs the whole way, Stern needs his Miami Heat to start winning championships.


----------



## sealybobo

TheGreatGatsby said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ECF Gm 1 through 3 qtrs: The officiating has been a joke. The Heat are allowed to drape themselves on the C's and no calls but it's touch fouls at the other end. And then they've called all those nonsense T's too.
> 
> And even though the C's have played like crap I couldn't be more unimpressed by the heat. I wouldn't even take James/Wade over Pierce/Walker from back in the day. The Spurs will kill the Heat. They just don't have it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just saw a phantom foul against the Heat!  I think they are calling it pretty fair.  No excuses, Lebron and Wade are flat out beating Boston's Big 3 and Rondo.  With help from Battier and Miller.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You saw a phantom foul on the Heat when the game was over? What does that prove? They make bad calls against the other team when games are over to hype the narrative that bad calls are routinely part of the game and should be. It's a false narrative. I've watched tons of international games in which there was not one bad call.
> 
> All of the technicals have been nonsense. The one on Ray Allen was after he did not even address the ref, after he had legally stolen the ball and they called a foul. They called a T, they made the free throw and the Mike Miller hit a three. Boom; 4 free points for the Heat.
Click to expand...


After hearing Steven A, I couldn't agree with you more.  He/You are so right.  The refs literally took the fire from the Celtics at the time the score was even.  No one even hit the deck and they had how many technicals called on them?  The way Steven A put it, the Celtics were just coming off a game 7 with no sleep and they had the game tied at half time.  With all the techs, it took the wind out of the Celtics sail.  What the fuck is going on with NBA playoff basketball?  It used to be physical?  COME ON!   And turning your back to the ref is not enough to get a tech in the Eastern Conference Finals.  These refs need to check themselves.    

They should change the rule.  Like in football, the ref has to explain what the penalty is all about.  What would that ref have said?  He's been harrassing me all game?  Of course he is!  He's the coach.  But what did he say?  Nothing?  Just come on Bill?  It was the way he said it?  Did you learn that in NBA Coaching camp?  Why all of the sudden so sensitive?  Are you trying to get some national attention at the Celtics expense?  Could it have been the crowd that caused it?  No, because it was not in Boston.  This was a fix.  Seriously not cool.


----------



## sealybobo

High_Gravity said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ECF Gm 1 through 3 qtrs: The officiating has been a joke. The Heat are allowed to drape themselves on the C's and no calls but it's touch fouls at the other end. And then they've called all those nonsense T's too.
> 
> And even though the C's have played like crap I couldn't be more unimpressed by the heat. I wouldn't even take James/Wade over Pierce/Walker from back in the day. The Spurs will kill the Heat. They just don't have it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the way its going to be the whole series, Stern and the NBA aren't taking anymore chances with this Lebron and the Heat will get full support from the refs the whole way, Stern needs his Miami Heat to start winning championships.
Click to expand...


Only Duncan or Durant stand in his way.


----------



## High_Gravity

sealybobo said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just saw a phantom foul against the Heat!  I think they are calling it pretty fair.  No excuses, Lebron and Wade are flat out beating Boston's Big 3 and Rondo.  With help from Battier and Miller.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You saw a phantom foul on the Heat when the game was over? What does that prove? They make bad calls against the other team when games are over to hype the narrative that bad calls are routinely part of the game and should be. It's a false narrative. I've watched tons of international games in which there was not one bad call.
> 
> All of the technicals have been nonsense. The one on Ray Allen was after he did not even address the ref, after he had legally stolen the ball and they called a foul. They called a T, they made the free throw and the Mike Miller hit a three. Boom; 4 free points for the Heat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> After hearing Steven A, I couldn't agree with you more.  He/You are so right.  The refs literally took the fire from the Celtics at the time the score was even.  No one even hit the deck and they had how many technicals called on them?  The way Steven A put it, the Celtics were just coming off a game 7 with no sleep and they had the game tied at half time.  With all the techs, it took the wind out of the Celtics sail.  What the fuck is going on with NBA playoff basketball?  It used to be physical?  COME ON!   And turning your back to the ref is not enough to get a tech in the Eastern Conference Finals.  These refs need to check themselves.
> 
> They should change the rule.  Like in football, the ref has to explain what the penalty is all about.  What would that ref have said?  He's been harrassing me all game?  Of course he is!  He's the coach.  But what did he say?  Nothing?  Just come on Bill?  It was the way he said it?  Did you learn that in NBA Coaching camp?  Why all of the sudden so sensitive?  Are you trying to get some national attention at the Celtics expense?  Could it have been the crowd that caused it?  No, because it was not in Boston.  This was a fix.  Seriously not cool.
Click to expand...


Stern is running out of patience, he needs his boys to start winning championships, expect even worse officiating if they face the Spurs.


----------



## High_Gravity

sealybobo said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ECF Gm 1 through 3 qtrs: The officiating has been a joke. The Heat are allowed to drape themselves on the C's and no calls but it's touch fouls at the other end. And then they've called all those nonsense T's too.
> 
> And even though the C's have played like crap I couldn't be more unimpressed by the heat. I wouldn't even take James/Wade over Pierce/Walker from back in the day. The Spurs will kill the Heat. They just don't have it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the way its going to be the whole series, Stern and the NBA aren't taking anymore chances with this Lebron and the Heat will get full support from the refs the whole way, Stern needs his Miami Heat to start winning championships.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only Duncan or Durant stand in his way.
Click to expand...


HA Good luck to them, the officiating will be even worse when we get to that point.


----------



## sealybobo

High_Gravity said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Avery Bradley is gone so Wade will be free to do what he wants, we beat Miami twice during the regular season with Bradley doing really good defense on Wade, we can't count on Ray Allen to really do much right now since hes playing hobbled. Bostons going to lose to Philly tomorrow anyways so its a waste of time talking about this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh come on!  You lose Avery Bradley and the Heat lose BOSH and you're crying?  Avery who?  All of the sudden he's the secret to the Celtics?  And without him they can't win?  Pathetic.  I guess there will be an asterick on this season.  Not because it was short, but because Avery Bradley wasn't able to play.  You do the same thing for the Bird Celtics.  If Bird wasn't broken or if Walton wasn't hurt.  Blablabla.  Fact is, Pistons, Lakers and Bulls all took their turn beating up on the Celtics.  Sure the Celtics won 3 championships with Bird, but the Lakers and Bulls won more.  And the Pistons won two.  Back to back too!
> 
> Anyways, todays Celtics are done if they can't beat Philly or the Heat.  Their time has passed.  At least they won 1.  Like the Pistons with Rasheed Wallace.  Nothing to be ashamed of.  Now dismantle that team and go through the growing pains Detroit is going through right now.  Now all of the sudden NY, Chicago, Indiana, Philly and Miami are the top dogs in the East.  Is Dwight Howard staying in Orlando?
> 
> But what will the Celtics do?  Keep Rondo, Garnett and Pierce.  Get rid of the rest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Man fuckin relax, nobody here is fucking pathetic ok? if you watched the games during the regular season Bradley did a good job defending Wade, that played a big role in us beating them twice during the regular season. Now with him gone and Ray Allen hobbled Wade is free to do what he wants and we have nobody to guard Lebron either Pierce is not up to that anymore, Bosh or no Bosh Miami will win this in 5 games like last year so give it a rest.
Click to expand...


I wonder what the next games will be like?  More physical or has stern and the refs completely changed basketball for the worse forever?  

OR, maybe in today's era where we have Ron Artest giving elbows or that guy who winked after laying a guy out to pay him back for something he did before or the Heat retaliating for something that was done to Wade or LeBron.  Maybe the players are being a bit too obvious that they don't always go for the ball.  If you were commish, how would you handle the cheap shots and fights?   

So the refs are being overly sensitive to keep these guys in check.  Just play ball.  Maybe they didn't realize what they were doing?  

I wonder what would get Stern to retire, and who would take over?


----------



## High_Gravity

sealybobo said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh come on!  You lose Avery Bradley and the Heat lose BOSH and you're crying?  Avery who?  All of the sudden he's the secret to the Celtics?  And without him they can't win?  Pathetic.  I guess there will be an asterick on this season.  Not because it was short, but because Avery Bradley wasn't able to play.  You do the same thing for the Bird Celtics.  If Bird wasn't broken or if Walton wasn't hurt.  Blablabla.  Fact is, Pistons, Lakers and Bulls all took their turn beating up on the Celtics.  Sure the Celtics won 3 championships with Bird, but the Lakers and Bulls won more.  And the Pistons won two.  Back to back too!
> 
> Anyways, todays Celtics are done if they can't beat Philly or the Heat.  Their time has passed.  At least they won 1.  Like the Pistons with Rasheed Wallace.  Nothing to be ashamed of.  Now dismantle that team and go through the growing pains Detroit is going through right now.  Now all of the sudden NY, Chicago, Indiana, Philly and Miami are the top dogs in the East.  Is Dwight Howard staying in Orlando?
> 
> But what will the Celtics do?  Keep Rondo, Garnett and Pierce.  Get rid of the rest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man fuckin relax, nobody here is fucking pathetic ok? if you watched the games during the regular season Bradley did a good job defending Wade, that played a big role in us beating them twice during the regular season. Now with him gone and Ray Allen hobbled Wade is free to do what he wants and we have nobody to guard Lebron either Pierce is not up to that anymore, Bosh or no Bosh Miami will win this in 5 games like last year so give it a rest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wonder what the next games will be like?  More physical or has stern and the refs completely changed basketball for the worse forever?
> 
> OR, maybe in today's era where we have Ron Artest giving elbows or that guy who winked after laying a guy out to pay him back for something he did before or the Heat retaliating for something that was done to Wade or LeBron.  Maybe the players are being a bit too obvious that they don't always go for the ball.  If you were commish, how would you handle the cheap shots and fights?
> 
> So the refs are being overly sensitive to keep these guys in check.  Just play ball.  Maybe they didn't realize what they were doing?
> 
> I wonder what would get Stern to retire, and who would take over?
Click to expand...


I would replace David Stern with Bill Russell.


----------



## sealybobo

High_Gravity said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the way its going to be the whole series, Stern and the NBA aren't taking anymore chances with this Lebron and the Heat will get full support from the refs the whole way, Stern needs his Miami Heat to start winning championships.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only Duncan or Durant stand in his way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> HA Good luck to them, the officiating will be even worse when we get to that point.
Click to expand...


Someone else here said Stern doesn't like Duncan and Duncan has won all those rings despite Stern.  I hope they are right.  And I don't think Stern would mind if Durant won.  Next year it would be Durant v LeBron.  LeBron needs a rival.  This would put Durant on LeBron's level.  Stern wants the next Magic Bird rivalry.  We haven't had one in so long.


----------



## sealybobo

High_Gravity said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Man fuckin relax, nobody here is fucking pathetic ok? if you watched the games during the regular season Bradley did a good job defending Wade, that played a big role in us beating them twice during the regular season. Now with him gone and Ray Allen hobbled Wade is free to do what he wants and we have nobody to guard Lebron either Pierce is not up to that anymore, Bosh or no Bosh Miami will win this in 5 games like last year so give it a rest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder what the next games will be like?  More physical or has stern and the refs completely changed basketball for the worse forever?
> 
> OR, maybe in today's era where we have Ron Artest giving elbows or that guy who winked after laying a guy out to pay him back for something he did before or the Heat retaliating for something that was done to Wade or LeBron.  Maybe the players are being a bit too obvious that they don't always go for the ball.  If you were commish, how would you handle the cheap shots and fights?
> 
> So the refs are being overly sensitive to keep these guys in check.  Just play ball.  Maybe they didn't realize what they were doing?
> 
> I wonder what would get Stern to retire, and who would take over?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would replace David Stern with Bill Russell.
Click to expand...


That's a good choice.  Or Stockton or Kerr or some old timer that showed a lot of class.  Certainly not Dennis Rodman.


----------



## High_Gravity

sealybobo said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only Duncan or Durant stand in his way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HA Good luck to them, the officiating will be even worse when we get to that point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Someone else here said Stern doesn't like Duncan and Duncan has won all those rings despite Stern.  I hope they are right.  And I don't think Stern would mind if Durant won.  Next year it would be Durant v LeBron.  LeBron needs a rival.  This would put Durant on LeBron's level.  Stern wants the next Magic Bird rivalry.  We haven't had one in so long.
Click to expand...


Duncans time has past, no way would Stern be ok with the old Spurs winning another championship at Lebrons expense, Lebron losing to the Spurs again would be too much to take. I mean I would prefer the Spurs to win over Miami but I see Miami getting all the ref help.


----------



## High_Gravity

sealybobo said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder what the next games will be like?  More physical or has stern and the refs completely changed basketball for the worse forever?
> 
> OR, maybe in today's era where we have Ron Artest giving elbows or that guy who winked after laying a guy out to pay him back for something he did before or the Heat retaliating for something that was done to Wade or LeBron.  Maybe the players are being a bit too obvious that they don't always go for the ball.  If you were commish, how would you handle the cheap shots and fights?
> 
> So the refs are being overly sensitive to keep these guys in check.  Just play ball.  Maybe they didn't realize what they were doing?
> 
> I wonder what would get Stern to retire, and who would take over?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would replace David Stern with Bill Russell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's a good choice.  Or Stockton or Kerr or some old timer that showed a lot of class.  Certainly not Dennis Rodman.
Click to expand...


If Larry Bird wasn't involved with the Pacers I would nominate him for the job.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

sealybobo said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just saw a phantom foul against the Heat!  I think they are calling it pretty fair.  No excuses, Lebron and Wade are flat out beating Boston's Big 3 and Rondo.  With help from Battier and Miller.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You saw a phantom foul on the Heat when the game was over? What does that prove? They make bad calls against the other team when games are over to hype the narrative that bad calls are routinely part of the game and should be. It's a false narrative. I've watched tons of international games in which there was not one bad call.
> 
> All of the technicals have been nonsense. The one on Ray Allen was after he did not even address the ref, after he had legally stolen the ball and they called a foul. They called a T, they made the free throw and the Mike Miller hit a three. Boom; 4 free points for the Heat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> After hearing Steven A, I couldn't agree with you more.  He/You are so right.  The refs literally took the fire from the Celtics at the time the score was even.  No one even hit the deck and they had how many technicals called on them?  The way Steven A put it, the Celtics were just coming off a game 7 with no sleep and they had the game tied at half time.  With all the techs, it took the wind out of the Celtics sail.  What the fuck is going on with NBA playoff basketball?  It used to be physical?  COME ON!   And turning your back to the ref is not enough to get a tech in the Eastern Conference Finals.  These refs need to check themselves.
> 
> They should change the rule.  Like in football, the ref has to explain what the penalty is all about.  What would that ref have said?  He's been harrassing me all game?  Of course he is!  He's the coach.  But what did he say?  Nothing?  Just come on Bill?  It was the way he said it?  Did you learn that in NBA Coaching camp?  Why all of the sudden so sensitive?  Are you trying to get some national attention at the Celtics expense?  Could it have been the crowd that caused it?  No, because it was not in Boston.  This was a fix.  Seriously not cool.
Click to expand...


They've been doing that nonsense for years man. And I can usually tell you in advance of any game/series who they'll do it against because it's not a coincidence. They hope to be more subtle about their cheating. Then they'll have games like last night in which it's totally obvious.

Look at the t's. The one on Ray we talked about. Then Doc basically got another T for disagreeing with that T. How is that supposed to be T worthy? 

Look at the T on Rondo. The guy was still boxing him out, way behind the basket after the ball went through the net. Rondo gave him a shove to let him know to knock it off and they T'd him up. The refs aren't stupid. There's three of them out there and they were watching it the entire damn time. But they want you to think, oh maybe they just saw the tail end of the play. No, they got six eyes and they rarely miss a thing.

Frankly, the NBA is always going to be like this b/c Stern understands the markets and he understands how to manipulate them by paying refs buckets more money to get these types of results. It's only going to change via an act of Congress to make the refs independent of the NBA; or market pressure and that won't happen b/c frankly if the average NBA fan wasn't a dumbass then we wouldn't have this problem.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

sealybobo said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only Duncan or Durant stand in his way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HA Good luck to them, the officiating will be even worse when we get to that point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Someone else here said Stern doesn't like Duncan and Duncan has won all those rings despite Stern.  I hope they are right.  And I don't think Stern would mind if Durant won.  Next year it would be Durant v LeBron.  LeBron needs a rival.  This would put Durant on LeBron's level.  Stern wants the next Magic Bird rivalry.  We haven't had one in so long.
Click to expand...


Talent wise, Durant is not too far behind James; and given how much better his shot is then there's a case that he is the better talent.

But right now the Heat and James are the league's cash cow. So yes, Stern wants James and it's not even close.

And it doesn't bode well for Durant that he seems very loyal and he'll likely resign with OKC instead of jetting to the Knicks or Lakers. If Stern had any indication that that might happen then he might be willing to look at it as a long term investment. Instead, he's worried about another Duncan/Spurs situation.


----------



## sealybobo

High_Gravity said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> HA Good luck to them, the officiating will be even worse when we get to that point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone else here said Stern doesn't like Duncan and Duncan has won all those rings despite Stern.  I hope they are right.  And I don't think Stern would mind if Durant won.  Next year it would be Durant v LeBron.  LeBron needs a rival.  This would put Durant on LeBron's level.  Stern wants the next Magic Bird rivalry.  We haven't had one in so long.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Duncans time has past, no way would Stern be ok with the old Spurs winning another championship at Lebrons expense, Lebron losing to the Spurs again would be too much to take. I mean I would prefer the Spurs to win over Miami but I see Miami getting all the ref help.
Click to expand...


They did it for MJ all those years.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Ughh. Spurs go up 20 and now I have to hear a whistle on every play. Freaking NBA.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> You saw a phantom foul on the Heat when the game was over? What does that prove? They make bad calls against the other team when games are over to hype the narrative that bad calls are routinely part of the game and should be. It's a false narrative. I've watched tons of international games in which there was not one bad call.
> 
> All of the technicals have been nonsense. The one on Ray Allen was after he did not even address the ref, after he had legally stolen the ball and they called a foul. They called a T, they made the free throw and the Mike Miller hit a three. Boom; 4 free points for the Heat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After hearing Steven A, I couldn't agree with you more.  He/You are so right.  The refs literally took the fire from the Celtics at the time the score was even.  No one even hit the deck and they had how many technicals called on them?  The way Steven A put it, the Celtics were just coming off a game 7 with no sleep and they had the game tied at half time.  With all the techs, it took the wind out of the Celtics sail.  What the fuck is going on with NBA playoff basketball?  It used to be physical?  COME ON!   And turning your back to the ref is not enough to get a tech in the Eastern Conference Finals.  These refs need to check themselves.
> 
> They should change the rule.  Like in football, the ref has to explain what the penalty is all about.  What would that ref have said?  He's been harrassing me all game?  Of course he is!  He's the coach.  But what did he say?  Nothing?  Just come on Bill?  It was the way he said it?  Did you learn that in NBA Coaching camp?  Why all of the sudden so sensitive?  Are you trying to get some national attention at the Celtics expense?  Could it have been the crowd that caused it?  No, because it was not in Boston.  This was a fix.  Seriously not cool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They've been doing that nonsense for years man. And I can usually tell you in advance of any game/series who they'll do it against because it's not a coincidence. They hope to be more subtle about their cheating. Then they'll have games like last night in which it's totally obvious.
> 
> Look at the t's. The one on Ray we talked about. Then Doc basically got another T for disagreeing with that T. How is that supposed to be T worthy?
> 
> Look at the T on Rondo. The guy was still boxing him out, way behind the basket after the ball went through the net. Rondo gave him a shove to let him know to knock it off and they T'd him up. The refs aren't stupid. There's three of them out there and they were watching it the entire damn time. But they want you to think, oh maybe they just saw the tail end of the play. No, they got six eyes and they rarely miss a thing.
> 
> Frankly, the NBA is always going to be like this b/c Stern understands the markets and he understands how to manipulate them by paying refs buckets more money to get these types of results. It's only going to change via an act of Congress to make the refs independent of the NBA; or market pressure and that won't happen b/c frankly if the average NBA fan wasn't a dumbass then we wouldn't have this problem.
Click to expand...


It was the same bullshit in the Heat/Celtics series last year, the officiating was atrocious. In game 5 it got to the point where the refs were waiving off Celtic baskets to ensure Miami can close it out, Pierce and Glen Davis both made standing jump shots that got called traveling, and that Dwayne Wade take down of Rondo in game 3 was absurd, you can bet if Rondo took down Wade or Lebron like that and shattered their elbow he would have been suspended for the entire playoffs, faced a hefty fine and probably criminal charges for assault. As we can see the officiating has gotten even WORSE if thats even possible, I fully expect the referees to hold Miamis hand all the way to the finishing line and not take any chances like last year with Dallas. Whether Bosh is there or not is irrelevant, theres money that needs to be made. If Miami can't win it this time they will look like a big joke and a fraud.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> HA Good luck to them, the officiating will be even worse when we get to that point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone else here said Stern doesn't like Duncan and Duncan has won all those rings despite Stern.  I hope they are right.  And I don't think Stern would mind if Durant won.  Next year it would be Durant v LeBron.  LeBron needs a rival.  This would put Durant on LeBron's level.  Stern wants the next Magic Bird rivalry.  We haven't had one in so long.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Talent wise, Durant is not too far behind James; and given how much better his shot is then there's a case that he is the better talent.
> 
> But right now the Heat and James are the league's cash cow. So yes, Stern wants James and it's not even close.
> 
> And it doesn't bode well for Durant that he seems very loyal and he'll likely resign with OKC instead of jetting to the Knicks or Lakers. If Stern had any indication that that might happen then he might be willing to look at it as a long term investment. Instead, he's worried about another Duncan/Spurs situation.
Click to expand...


Well the thing is Durant is only 23, theres plenty of time for him to win championships, how old is Lebron now? hes not exactly a young kid anymore, Wade is already 30 right? If Durant wins a championship before Lebron that will make Lebron look like a fraud and a joke, and all of Sterns time invested in him would be wasted.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> After hearing Steven A, I couldn't agree with you more.  He/You are so right.  The refs literally took the fire from the Celtics at the time the score was even.  No one even hit the deck and they had how many technicals called on them?  The way Steven A put it, the Celtics were just coming off a game 7 with no sleep and they had the game tied at half time.  With all the techs, it took the wind out of the Celtics sail.  What the fuck is going on with NBA playoff basketball?  It used to be physical?  COME ON!   And turning your back to the ref is not enough to get a tech in the Eastern Conference Finals.  These refs need to check themselves.
> 
> They should change the rule.  Like in football, the ref has to explain what the penalty is all about.  What would that ref have said?  He's been harrassing me all game?  Of course he is!  He's the coach.  But what did he say?  Nothing?  Just come on Bill?  It was the way he said it?  Did you learn that in NBA Coaching camp?  Why all of the sudden so sensitive?  Are you trying to get some national attention at the Celtics expense?  Could it have been the crowd that caused it?  No, because it was not in Boston.  This was a fix.  Seriously not cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They've been doing that nonsense for years man. And I can usually tell you in advance of any game/series who they'll do it against because it's not a coincidence. They hope to be more subtle about their cheating. Then they'll have games like last night in which it's totally obvious.
> 
> Look at the t's. The one on Ray we talked about. Then Doc basically got another T for disagreeing with that T. How is that supposed to be T worthy?
> 
> Look at the T on Rondo. The guy was still boxing him out, way behind the basket after the ball went through the net. Rondo gave him a shove to let him know to knock it off and they T'd him up. The refs aren't stupid. There's three of them out there and they were watching it the entire damn time. But they want you to think, oh maybe they just saw the tail end of the play. No, they got six eyes and they rarely miss a thing.
> 
> Frankly, the NBA is always going to be like this b/c Stern understands the markets and he understands how to manipulate them by paying refs buckets more money to get these types of results. It's only going to change via an act of Congress to make the refs independent of the NBA; or market pressure and that won't happen b/c frankly if the average NBA fan wasn't a dumbass then we wouldn't have this problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was the same bullshit in the Heat/Celtics series last year, the officiating was atrocious. In game 5 it got to the point where the refs were waiving off Celtic baskets to ensure Miami can close it out, Pierce and Glen Davis both made standing jump shots that got called traveling, and that Dwayne Wade take down of Rondo in game 3 was absurd, you can bet if Rondo took down Wade or Lebron like that and shattered their elbow he would have been suspended for the entire playoffs, faced a hefty fine and probably criminal charges for assault. As we can see the officiating has gotten even WORSE if thats even possible, I fully expect the referees to hold Miamis hand all the way to the finishing line and not take any chances like last year with Dallas. Whether Bosh is there or not is irrelevant, theres money that needs to be made. If Miami can't win it this time they will look like a big joke and a fraud.
Click to expand...


By the NBA's own rules, the Wade take-down on Rondo should have been a flagrant 2 with him being kicked out of the game and automatically missing the next game; and even if the refs missed it at the time (so to speak) then it still should have been granted by the league office. It's a total double standard.

And look at this year. Game 5 Heat vs. Indy. Haslem basically punched Hansbrough in the face and he got a one game suspension. The no-name garbage time Pitman pushed Stephenson to the floor and he got a three game suspension. The league got to pretend they're hard asses against the Heat by suspending some no name ass clown for three games for the lesser foul.


----------



## theHawk

High_Gravity said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> HA Good luck to them, the officiating will be even worse when we get to that point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone else here said Stern doesn't like Duncan and Duncan has won all those rings despite Stern.  I hope they are right.  And I don't think Stern would mind if Durant won.  Next year it would be Durant v LeBron.  LeBron needs a rival.  This would put Durant on LeBron's level.  Stern wants the next Magic Bird rivalry.  We haven't had one in so long.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Duncans time has past, no way would Stern be ok with the old Spurs winning another championship at Lebrons expense, Lebron losing to the Spurs again would be too much to take. I mean I would prefer the Spurs to win over Miami but I see Miami getting all the ref help.
Click to expand...


Yea, I can see anotther 2006 screw-job coming for the Spurs, only this time in the finals.

Its sad that the NBA is all about ratings and hype than just being a straight up sport.  Its almost to the point where it needs to be called "sports entertainment" rather than a sport.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

theHawk said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Someone else here said Stern doesn't like Duncan and Duncan has won all those rings despite Stern.  I hope they are right.  And I don't think Stern would mind if Durant won.  Next year it would be Durant v LeBron.  LeBron needs a rival.  This would put Durant on LeBron's level.  Stern wants the next Magic Bird rivalry.  We haven't had one in so long.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Duncans time has past, no way would Stern be ok with the old Spurs winning another championship at Lebrons expense, Lebron losing to the Spurs again would be too much to take. I mean I would prefer the Spurs to win over Miami but I see Miami getting all the ref help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea, I can see anotther 2006 screw-job coming for the Spurs, only this time in the finals.
> 
> Its sad that the NBA is all about ratings and hype than just being a straight up sport.  Its almost to the point where it needs to be called "sports entertainment" rather than a sport.
Click to expand...


I question whether the Heat are good enough to win even with the cheating. The Spurs seem like they are that much better.


----------



## sealybobo

TheGreatGatsby said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Duncans time has past, no way would Stern be ok with the old Spurs winning another championship at Lebrons expense, Lebron losing to the Spurs again would be too much to take. I mean I would prefer the Spurs to win over Miami but I see Miami getting all the ref help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, I can see anotther 2006 screw-job coming for the Spurs, only this time in the finals.
> 
> Its sad that the NBA is all about ratings and hype than just being a straight up sport.  Its almost to the point where it needs to be called "sports entertainment" rather than a sport.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I question whether the Heat are good enough to win even with the cheating. The Spurs seem like they are that much better.
Click to expand...


I think so too.  And hope so too.  If Duncans gonna win another, let it be against Lebron.  So no matter how great younger kids try to say he is, or compare him to Jordan, we can say we remember when LBJ got his ass kicked year after year after year.  That he wasn't all that against old school.

But LBJ is the greatest player of this generation.  He's the best athlete in the NBA.  

And I'm sorry, but I'm watching with under 4 to play, the Celtics are up by 5.  If they blow it, it won't be the refs, age or being tired.  They will have just blown it.  I hope they win.  Stay tuned.


----------



## sealybobo

TheGreatGatsby said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Duncans time has past, no way would Stern be ok with the old Spurs winning another championship at Lebrons expense, Lebron losing to the Spurs again would be too much to take. I mean I would prefer the Spurs to win over Miami but I see Miami getting all the ref help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, I can see anotther 2006 screw-job coming for the Spurs, only this time in the finals.
> 
> Its sad that the NBA is all about ratings and hype than just being a straight up sport.  Its almost to the point where it needs to be called "sports entertainment" rather than a sport.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I question whether the Heat are good enough to win even with the cheating. The Spurs seem like they are that much better.
Click to expand...


At home, with under three minutes in the 4th quarter of game two of the eastern conference finals, the Heat aren't even beating the Celtics.  They are down 5.  The Spurs won't fuck around like the Celtics are.  They will play the entire game and for all 7 games if necessary.  I fucking hate them for beating my Thunder, and I still have hope the Thunder will figure it out in OK, but either OK or SA will kill the Heat if they this their best?  No comparison the Spurs are the best team in the NBA this year.  What if the Heat beat them?  No fucking way.  But them maybe they won't even get by Boston.  Oh no, its tied.  Be right back.  2 minutes left.


----------



## sealybobo

Boston needs to win this one.


----------



## sealybobo

9 to zero run.  Heat by four with just over a minute.  Not the refs this time Boston fans.


----------



## sealybobo

TheGreatGatsby said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> They've been doing that nonsense for years man. And I can usually tell you in advance of any game/series who they'll do it against because it's not a coincidence. They hope to be more subtle about their cheating. Then they'll have games like last night in which it's totally obvious.
> 
> Look at the t's. The one on Ray we talked about. Then Doc basically got another T for disagreeing with that T. How is that supposed to be T worthy?
> 
> Look at the T on Rondo. The guy was still boxing him out, way behind the basket after the ball went through the net. Rondo gave him a shove to let him know to knock it off and they T'd him up. The refs aren't stupid. There's three of them out there and they were watching it the entire damn time. But they want you to think, oh maybe they just saw the tail end of the play. No, they got six eyes and they rarely miss a thing.
> 
> Frankly, the NBA is always going to be like this b/c Stern understands the markets and he understands how to manipulate them by paying refs buckets more money to get these types of results. It's only going to change via an act of Congress to make the refs independent of the NBA; or market pressure and that won't happen b/c frankly if the average NBA fan wasn't a dumbass then we wouldn't have this problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was the same bullshit in the Heat/Celtics series last year, the officiating was atrocious. In game 5 it got to the point where the refs were waiving off Celtic baskets to ensure Miami can close it out, Pierce and Glen Davis both made standing jump shots that got called traveling, and that Dwayne Wade take down of Rondo in game 3 was absurd, you can bet if Rondo took down Wade or Lebron like that and shattered their elbow he would have been suspended for the entire playoffs, faced a hefty fine and probably criminal charges for assault. As we can see the officiating has gotten even WORSE if thats even possible, I fully expect the referees to hold Miamis hand all the way to the finishing line and not take any chances like last year with Dallas. Whether Bosh is there or not is irrelevant, theres money that needs to be made. If Miami can't win it this time they will look like a big joke and a fraud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By the NBA's own rules, the Wade take-down on Rondo should have been a flagrant 2 with him being kicked out of the game and automatically missing the next game; and even if the refs missed it at the time (so to speak) then it still should have been granted by the league office. It's a total double standard.
> 
> And look at this year. Game 5 Heat vs. Indy. Haslem basically punched Hansbrough in the face and he got a one game suspension. The no-name garbage time Pitman pushed Stephenson to the floor and he got a three game suspension. The league got to pretend they're hard asses against the Heat by suspending some no name ass clown for three games for the lesser foul.
Click to expand...


OMG they just fouled Rondo and they refs didn't call it and instead Haslem scores on a fast break.  4 point swing.  This is fixed.


----------



## Papageorgio

sealybobo said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, I can see anotther 2006 screw-job coming for the Spurs, only this time in the finals.
> 
> Its sad that the NBA is all about ratings and hype than just being a straight up sport.  Its almost to the point where it needs to be called "sports entertainment" rather than a sport.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I question whether the Heat are good enough to win even with the cheating. The Spurs seem like they are that much better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> At home, with under three minutes in the 4th quarter of game two of the eastern conference finals, the Heat aren't even beating the Celtics.  They are down 5.  The Spurs won't fuck around like the Celtics are.  They will play the entire game and for all 7 games if necessary.  I fucking hate them for beating my Thunder, and I still have hope the Thunder will figure it out in OK, but either OK or SA will kill the Heat if they this their best?  No comparison the Spurs are the best team in the NBA this year.  What if the Heat beat them?  No fucking way.  But them maybe they won't even get by Boston.  Oh no, its tied.  Be right back.  2 minutes left.
Click to expand...


If Durant keeps choking in the fourth, it is over and I hope he does. Serve the owner right, he and Stern are pieces do crap.


----------



## sealybobo

But of course they call it for Wade.


----------



## sealybobo

And Wade was the one kicking off!!!


----------



## sealybobo

Papageorgio said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> I question whether the Heat are good enough to win even with the cheating. The Spurs seem like they are that much better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At home, with under three minutes in the 4th quarter of game two of the eastern conference finals, the Heat aren't even beating the Celtics.  They are down 5.  The Spurs won't fuck around like the Celtics are.  They will play the entire game and for all 7 games if necessary.  I fucking hate them for beating my Thunder, and I still have hope the Thunder will figure it out in OK, but either OK or SA will kill the Heat if they this their best?  No comparison the Spurs are the best team in the NBA this year.  What if the Heat beat them?  No fucking way.  But them maybe they won't even get by Boston.  Oh no, its tied.  Be right back.  2 minutes left.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If Durant keeps choking in the fourth, it is over and I hope he does. Serve the owner right, he and Stern are pieces do crap.
Click to expand...


Tell me about the Thurnders owner.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

sealybobo said:


> 9 to zero run.  Heat by four with just over a minute.  Not the refs this time Boston fans.



The hell they can't. Tied up in OT - Rondo gets whacked across the face; the Heat come back 5 on 4 and scores. 4 point swing. 

Next play, Wade drives to the basket and he kicks his foot into Garnett but they call the and one.

It's f'ing BS. And when I see that Ken Mauer and other refs are reff'ing I know that BS will happen.


----------



## sealybobo

TheGreatGatsby said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 9 to zero run.  Heat by four with just over a minute.  Not the refs this time Boston fans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The hell they can't. Tied up in OT - Rondo gets whacked across the face; the Heat come back 5 on 4 and scores. 4 point swing.
> 
> Next play, Wade drives to the basket and he kicks his foot into Garnett but they call the and one.
> 
> It's f'ing BS. And when I see that Ken Mauer and other refs are reff'ing I know that BS will happen.
Click to expand...


Its like a WWE fake game.  All of the sudden its only a 3 pt game and Wade misses?  

Even the Great Celtics can't win if its rigged.  

I really believed Chauncey Billups threw it in 2005 and 2006 playoffs and I haven't been paying attention since.  Not since that ref was caught.  I just assumed they were on the up and up since.  Apparently not.


----------



## Papageorgio

sealybobo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> At home, with under three minutes in the 4th quarter of game two of the eastern conference finals, the Heat aren't even beating the Celtics.  They are down 5.  The Spurs won't fuck around like the Celtics are.  They will play the entire game and for all 7 games if necessary.  I fucking hate them for beating my Thunder, and I still have hope the Thunder will figure it out in OK, but either OK or SA will kill the Heat if they this their best?  No comparison the Spurs are the best team in the NBA this year.  What if the Heat beat them?  No fucking way.  But them maybe they won't even get by Boston.  Oh no, its tied.  Be right back.  2 minutes left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Durant keeps choking in the fourth, it is over and I hope he does. Serve the owner right, he and Stern are pieces do crap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell me about the Thurnders owner.
Click to expand...


He and Stern worked out a way to take the Sonics out of Seattle after claiming  that moving the franchise was a remote option, anyone could see it was a lost franchise when it was bought. 

I'm a big Blazer fan and dislike the Sonics, but even I could see what was going on in Seattle. Sonic fans 41 years devoted to the Sonics, gone.


----------



## sealybobo

Papageorgio said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Durant keeps choking in the fourth, it is over and I hope he does. Serve the owner right, he and Stern are pieces do crap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me about the Thurnders owner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He and Stern worked out a way to take the Sonics out of Seattle after claiming  that moving the franchise was a remote option, anyone could see it was a lost franchise when it was bought.
> 
> I'm a big Blazer fan and dislike the Sonics, but even I could see what was going on in Seattle. Sonic fans 41 years devoted to the Sonics, gone.
Click to expand...


I love that song

Picked up a girl been tryin to fuck since the twelfth grade
It's ironic, I had the blunt she had the chronic
The Lakers beat the Supersonics 
I felt on the big fat fanny
Pulled out the jammy, and killed the punanny
And my dick runs deep, so deep, so deep 
put her ass to sleep

Gotta love it.  I can't believe another Supersonic team hasn't come back?  Do you know the same this might and/or almost happened to Detroit?  You would think we are safe but not even us.


----------



## Papageorgio

Never heard the song, the reason no other team has come to Seattle is that the NBA is not offering new franchises. Only existing teams can move into a new city, Sacramento is the only team that might move but the odds are slim and none.


----------



## Article 15

So on Friday and Sunday the Celtics are going to get away with everything while half the Miami team is in foul trouble all game, right?


----------



## High_Gravity

Article 15 said:


> So on Friday and Sunday the Celtics are going to get away with everything while half the Miami team is in foul trouble all game, right?



The series is over bro, the Celtics need to get their summer vacation plans in order.


----------



## High_Gravity

sealybobo said:


> 9 to zero run.  Heat by four with just over a minute.  Not the refs this time Boston fans.



Yes, it is.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Duncans time has past, no way would Stern be ok with the old Spurs winning another championship at Lebrons expense, Lebron losing to the Spurs again would be too much to take. I mean I would prefer the Spurs to win over Miami but I see Miami getting all the ref help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, I can see anotther 2006 screw-job coming for the Spurs, only this time in the finals.
> 
> Its sad that the NBA is all about ratings and hype than just being a straight up sport.  Its almost to the point where it needs to be called "sports entertainment" rather than a sport.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I question whether the Heat are good enough to win even with the cheating. The Spurs seem like they are that much better.
Click to expand...


If Lebron fucks this up he is going to be in some serious shit, Stern might pull the ref help away from him like he did with Kobe last year, we all can see how good the Lakers are by themselves without any help from the officials, a 4 game sweep by Dallas last year and losing in 5 to OKC this year.


----------



## Article 15

High_Gravity said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So on Friday and Sunday the Celtics are going to get away with everything while half the Miami team is in foul trouble all game, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The series is over bro, the Celtics need to get their summer vacation plans in order.
Click to expand...


I agree.  The Celtics were behind the eight ball enough as is but since they can't sneeze anywhere near a Heat player without getting a call going against them they have no chance to pulling off the miracle.


----------



## High_Gravity

sealybobo said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was the same bullshit in the Heat/Celtics series last year, the officiating was atrocious. In game 5 it got to the point where the refs were waiving off Celtic baskets to ensure Miami can close it out, Pierce and Glen Davis both made standing jump shots that got called traveling, and that Dwayne Wade take down of Rondo in game 3 was absurd, you can bet if Rondo took down Wade or Lebron like that and shattered their elbow he would have been suspended for the entire playoffs, faced a hefty fine and probably criminal charges for assault. As we can see the officiating has gotten even WORSE if thats even possible, I fully expect the referees to hold Miamis hand all the way to the finishing line and not take any chances like last year with Dallas. Whether Bosh is there or not is irrelevant, theres money that needs to be made. If Miami can't win it this time they will look like a big joke and a fraud.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the NBA's own rules, the Wade take-down on Rondo should have been a flagrant 2 with him being kicked out of the game and automatically missing the next game; and even if the refs missed it at the time (so to speak) then it still should have been granted by the league office. It's a total double standard.
> 
> And look at this year. Game 5 Heat vs. Indy. Haslem basically punched Hansbrough in the face and he got a one game suspension. The no-name garbage time Pitman pushed Stephenson to the floor and he got a three game suspension. The league got to pretend they're hard asses against the Heat by suspending some no name ass clown for three games for the lesser foul.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG they just fouled Rondo and they refs didn't call it and instead Haslem scores on a fast break.  4 point swing.  This is fixed.
Click to expand...


Yup, told you.


----------



## Article 15

Rondo would have been given a flagrant if roles were reversed on that non call on Wade in OT.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 9 to zero run.  Heat by four with just over a minute.  Not the refs this time Boston fans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The hell they can't. Tied up in OT - Rondo gets whacked across the face; the Heat come back 5 on 4 and scores. 4 point swing.
> 
> Next play, Wade drives to the basket and he kicks his foot into Garnett but they call the and one.
> 
> It's f'ing BS. And when I see that Ken Mauer and other refs are reff'ing I know that BS will happen.
Click to expand...


I'm glad I didn't watch this game last night I would have been pissed, the refs will do whatever they have to do to get Lebron and company to the Finals, those are the instructions from the front office.


----------



## High_Gravity

Article 15 said:


> Rondo would have been given a flagrant if roles were reversed on that non call on Wade in OT.



This shit is disgusting bro it makes me sick, I only watched the first quarter of game 1 and I could tell what direction this series was heading in. I'm done watching hoops until next year if that.


----------



## High_Gravity

Article 15 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So on Friday and Sunday the Celtics are going to get away with everything while half the Miami team is in foul trouble all game, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The series is over bro, the Celtics need to get their summer vacation plans in order.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree.  The Celtics were behind the eight ball enough as is but since they can't sneeze anywhere near a Heat player without getting a call going against them they have no chance to pulling off the miracle.
Click to expand...


Yeah with all the injuries they have its too much to ask to beat Miami with the refs on their side, Stern isn't taking any chances this year.


----------



## High_Gravity

I honestly just wish this shit was over already, fine we know Miami is going to win whatever but dragging it out like this just sucks.


----------



## sealybobo

Papageorgio said:


> Never heard the song, the reason no other team has come to Seattle is that the NBA is not offering new franchises. Only existing teams can move into a new city, Sacramento is the only team that might move but the odds are slim and none.



Come on!  You must have heard the song.  

"I got to say essentually, today was a good day".  Maybe you have to hear the track in order to recognize it.  

Starts off, Just wakin up in the morning got to thank God, I don't know but today seems kind of odd, no barkin from the dog, no smog, and mama's cookin breakfast with no hog...

What do you mean Sacramento is the only team?  Do you mean the Pistons owner has stopped considering it?  Because it wasn't long after our Big 5 broke up that the sports talkers were discussing it.  I hope you are right that the Pistons are for sure here to stay.  I can't believe Michigan could possibly not have 1 team.  And then Stern wouldn't make an exception for us?  Is he Jewish by the way?


----------



## sealybobo

Article 15 said:


> So on Friday and Sunday the Celtics are going to get away with everything while half the Miami team is in foul trouble all game, right?



Maybe its not cheating.  Maybe its homecourt advantage.  Sure the refs may have not called an obvious foul on Rondo and then called a phantom foul the other way, but thats only a 4 point swing.  While that's not fair, its not 7.  And if I'm not mistaken, the Celtics were up 7 at one point.  And Battier still had to hit that 3.  Did that not really happen either?

Celtic fans have to be honest with themselves.  A great team would have put Lebron, Wade, the Refs and Sterns mouths on the sidewalk and stomped.  If the league favors Lebron/Jordan, in order to be the man, you gotta beat "THE MAN".  Don't you guys know that?  Us Durant fans aren't crying that we're being cheated.  We're just crying.  

I'm just saying.  I think the things fixed too, but not enough to convict.  If the Celtics play like shit, you must acquit.  

I'm just kidding!


----------



## High_Gravity

sealybobo said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So on Friday and Sunday the Celtics are going to get away with everything while half the Miami team is in foul trouble all game, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe its not cheating.  Maybe its homecourt advantage.  Sure the refs may have not called an obvious foul on Rondo and then called a phantom foul the other way, but thats only a 4 point swing.  While that's not fair, its not 7.  And if I'm not mistaken, the Celtics were up 7 at one point.  And Battier still had to hit that 3.  Did that not really happen either?
> 
> Celtic fans have to be honest with themselves.  A great team would have put Lebron, Wade, the Refs and Sterns mouths on the sidewalk and stomped.  If the league favors Lebron/Jordan, in order to be the man, you gotta beat "THE MAN".  Don't you guys know that?  Us Durant fans aren't crying that we're being cheated.  We're just crying.
> 
> I'm just saying.  I think the things fixed too, but not enough to convict.  If the Celtics play like shit, you must acquit.
> 
> I'm just kidding!
Click to expand...


It is what it is, Miami has the refs on their side and this won't change in Boston. I honestly just hope Miami can finish this in 4 so we can move on, all this waiting around is torture.


----------



## sealybobo

High_Gravity said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> The series is over bro, the Celtics need to get their summer vacation plans in order.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree.  The Celtics were behind the eight ball enough as is but since they can't sneeze anywhere near a Heat player without getting a call going against them they have no chance to pulling off the miracle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah with all the injuries they have its too much to ask to beat Miami with the refs on their side, Stern isn't taking any chances this year.
Click to expand...


I disagree.  Last night they were up or tied with only minutes left.  Had Pierce or Ray Allen or anyone made one extra shot and if the Heat would have missed one, the Celtics would have won.  Or the Heat would have at least started purposely putting them on the line.   My point is they had that shit and let it slip away.  They fucked up and gave the refs the opportunity to fuck them.  Yes I agree the refs exercised their will on the game, but only because the Celtics did not.  They missed the big shots in the end.  They let a big lead slip away.  History is written.  So now when I look back like I do any other playoff, I won't remember that the Celtics were cheated.  I'll remember that the great Spurs beat the mighty Heat.  NOT the mighty Celtics.  Because the Celtics got knocked out in the Eastern Conference Finals.  And who knows what might happen.  A team can have it today and lose it tomorrow.  Make the finals and anything can happen.  Duncan could get hurt.  Hell, we could hurt him.  

A great team would go home and win 2 and then lose game 5, win game 6 and then ANYTHING can happen in game 7.   

If I could tell the Celtics anything, it would be this.  But they really blew it.  They needed that game two.  I am horrified too.  I'm pulling for the Celtics.  But if they lose, I'm not really a fan.  Just rooting against Miami really.


----------



## sealybobo

High_Gravity said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So on Friday and Sunday the Celtics are going to get away with everything while half the Miami team is in foul trouble all game, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe its not cheating.  Maybe its homecourt advantage.  Sure the refs may have not called an obvious foul on Rondo and then called a phantom foul the other way, but thats only a 4 point swing.  While that's not fair, its not 7.  And if I'm not mistaken, the Celtics were up 7 at one point.  And Battier still had to hit that 3.  Did that not really happen either?
> 
> Celtic fans have to be honest with themselves.  A great team would have put Lebron, Wade, the Refs and Sterns mouths on the sidewalk and stomped.  If the league favors Lebron/Jordan, in order to be the man, you gotta beat "THE MAN".  Don't you guys know that?  Us Durant fans aren't crying that we're being cheated.  We're just crying.
> 
> I'm just saying.  I think the things fixed too, but not enough to convict.  If the Celtics play like shit, you must acquit.
> 
> I'm just kidding!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is what it is, Miami has the refs on their side and this won't change in Boston. I honestly just hope Miami can finish this in 4 so we can move on, all this waiting around is torture.
Click to expand...


Because even if Boston wins the next two, as they should, they still have to win one in Miami.  That's impossible, right?  PUSSY!  

I feel ya.  It will be torture if it goes 7 and Miami wins.  But don't you want them to have to play all those extra games?  Or are you secretly a Miami fan and you want them to get their rest?  

Will Bosh be back for the Finals?  I hope so.  I can't believe it but I want to see Miami's best go up against the Spurs best.  No excuses.  But I'll be praying it doesn't matter and the Spurs give the Heat a spanking.


----------



## High_Gravity

sealybobo said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree.  The Celtics were behind the eight ball enough as is but since they can't sneeze anywhere near a Heat player without getting a call going against them they have no chance to pulling off the miracle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah with all the injuries they have its too much to ask to beat Miami with the refs on their side, Stern isn't taking any chances this year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I disagree.  Last night they were up or tied with only minutes left.  Had Pierce or Ray Allen or anyone made one extra shot and if the Heat would have missed one, the Celtics would have won.  Or the Heat would have at least started purposely putting them on the line.   My point is they had that shit and let it slip away.  They fucked up and gave the refs the opportunity to fuck them.  Yes I agree the refs exercised their will on the game, but only because the Celtics did not.  They missed the big shots in the end.  They let a big lead slip away.  History is written.  So now when I look back like I do any other playoff, I won't remember that the Celtics were cheated.  I'll remember that the great Spurs beat the mighty Heat.  NOT the mighty Celtics.  Because the Celtics got knocked out in the Eastern Conference Finals.  And who knows what might happen.  A team can have it today and lose it tomorrow.  Make the finals and anything can happen.  Duncan could get hurt.  Hell, we could hurt him.
> 
> A great team would go home and win 2 and then lose game 5, win game 6 and then ANYTHING can happen in game 7.
> 
> If I could tell the Celtics anything, it would be this.  But they really blew it.  They needed that game two.  I am horrified too.  I'm pulling for the Celtics.  But if they lose, I'm not really a fan.  Just rooting against Miami really.
Click to expand...


They gave it their best shot but the ref help was just too much, the game last night was absolutely pivotal we all know that and its pretty much over, Miami will sweep en route to the Finals and face the Spurs where Miami will get all kinds of crazy ref help.


----------



## Article 15

sealybobo said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe its not cheating.  Maybe its homecourt advantage.  Sure the refs may have not called an obvious foul on Rondo and then called a phantom foul the other way, but thats only a 4 point swing.  While that's not fair, its not 7.  And if I'm not mistaken, the Celtics were up 7 at one point.  And Battier still had to hit that 3.  Did that not really happen either?
> 
> Celtic fans have to be honest with themselves.  A great team would have put Lebron, Wade, the Refs and Sterns mouths on the sidewalk and stomped.  If the league favors Lebron/Jordan, in order to be the man, you gotta beat "THE MAN".  Don't you guys know that?  Us Durant fans aren't crying that we're being cheated.  We're just crying.
> 
> I'm just saying.  I think the things fixed too, but not enough to convict.  If the Celtics play like shit, you must acquit.
> 
> I'm just kidding!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is what it is, Miami has the refs on their side and this won't change in Boston. I honestly just hope Miami can finish this in 4 so we can move on, all this waiting around is torture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because even if Boston wins the next two, as they should, they still have to win one in Miami.  That's impossible, right?  PUSSY!
> 
> I feel ya.  It will be torture if it goes 7 and Miami wins.  But don't you want them to have to play all those extra games?  Or are you secretly a Miami fan and you want them to get their rest?
> 
> Will Bosh be back for the Finals?  I hope so.  I can't believe it but I want to see Miami's best go up against the Spurs best.  No excuses.  But I'll be praying it doesn't matter and the Spurs give the Heat a spanking.
Click to expand...


The Celtics might take one at home and Miami wins in 5.


----------



## High_Gravity

sealybobo said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe its not cheating.  Maybe its homecourt advantage.  Sure the refs may have not called an obvious foul on Rondo and then called a phantom foul the other way, but thats only a 4 point swing.  While that's not fair, its not 7.  And if I'm not mistaken, the Celtics were up 7 at one point.  And Battier still had to hit that 3.  Did that not really happen either?
> 
> Celtic fans have to be honest with themselves.  A great team would have put Lebron, Wade, the Refs and Sterns mouths on the sidewalk and stomped.  If the league favors Lebron/Jordan, in order to be the man, you gotta beat "THE MAN".  Don't you guys know that?  Us Durant fans aren't crying that we're being cheated.  We're just crying.
> 
> I'm just saying.  I think the things fixed too, but not enough to convict.  If the Celtics play like shit, you must acquit.
> 
> I'm just kidding!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is what it is, Miami has the refs on their side and this won't change in Boston. I honestly just hope Miami can finish this in 4 so we can move on, all this waiting around is torture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because even if Boston wins the next two, as they should, they still have to win one in Miami.  That's impossible, right?  PUSSY!
> 
> I feel ya.  It will be torture if it goes 7 and Miami wins.  But don't you want them to have to play all those extra games?  Or are you secretly a Miami fan and you want them to get their rest?
> 
> Will Bosh be back for the Finals?  I hope so.  I can't believe it but I want to see Miami's best go up against the Spurs best.  No excuses.  But I'll be praying it doesn't matter and the Spurs give the Heat a spanking.
Click to expand...


Bosh is irrelevant at this point, Bosh or no Bosh Stern needs his boys to start winning championships.


----------



## High_Gravity

Article 15 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is what it is, Miami has the refs on their side and this won't change in Boston. I honestly just hope Miami can finish this in 4 so we can move on, all this waiting around is torture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because even if Boston wins the next two, as they should, they still have to win one in Miami.  That's impossible, right?  PUSSY!
> 
> I feel ya.  It will be torture if it goes 7 and Miami wins.  But don't you want them to have to play all those extra games?  Or are you secretly a Miami fan and you want them to get their rest?
> 
> Will Bosh be back for the Finals?  I hope so.  I can't believe it but I want to see Miami's best go up against the Spurs best.  No excuses.  But I'll be praying it doesn't matter and the Spurs give the Heat a spanking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Celtics might take one at home and Miami wins in 5.
Click to expand...


If they win one its just torture, might as well get the sweep.


----------



## High_Gravity

I ain't no fucking Miami fan either, fuck them.


----------



## sealybobo

High_Gravity said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> By the NBA's own rules, the Wade take-down on Rondo should have been a flagrant 2 with him being kicked out of the game and automatically missing the next game; and even if the refs missed it at the time (so to speak) then it still should have been granted by the league office. It's a total double standard.
> 
> And look at this year. Game 5 Heat vs. Indy. Haslem basically punched Hansbrough in the face and he got a one game suspension. The no-name garbage time Pitman pushed Stephenson to the floor and he got a three game suspension. The league got to pretend they're hard asses against the Heat by suspending some no name ass clown for three games for the lesser foul.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG they just fouled Rondo and they refs didn't call it and instead Haslem scores on a fast break.  4 point swing.  This is fixed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup, told you.
Click to expand...


Even if it is fixed, I still love the product.  Sort of like a Big Time Wrestling fan.  I don't bet on games or have any investment in the outcomes, so even if it were proven, I would still watch.  And I would really come to respect the teams that win despite Stern.  The Spurs come to mind.  The Detroit Pistons in 2004.  No way they were supposed to beat LA.  Or the Bird Celtics beating Showtime.   

So basically all those teams that went against Magic, Kobe or MJ or now Lebron were actually better teams if not for the refs?  I'll have to go back and analyze this.  

Indiana with Reggie Miller, Alan Iverson 76ers, Ewings Knicks, Utah's Stockton/Malone were they all victims too?  

I don't blame the 2005 Spurs/Pistons loss on the refs.  Chauncey threw those games.  Maybe he figured fuck it.  If the refs were going to do it anyways, may as well bet the farm on a loss and go with the flow.


----------



## High_Gravity

sealybobo said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> OMG they just fouled Rondo and they refs didn't call it and instead Haslem scores on a fast break.  4 point swing.  This is fixed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, told you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even if it is fixed, I still love the product.  Sort of like a Big Time Wrestling fan.  I don't bet on games or have any investment in the outcomes, so even if it were proven, I would still watch.  And I would really come to respect the teams that win despite Stern.  The Spurs come to mind.  The Detroit Pistons in 2004.  No way they were supposed to beat LA.  Or the Bird Celtics beating Showtime.
> 
> So basically all those teams that went against Magic, Kobe or MJ or now Lebron were actually better teams if not for the refs?  I'll have to go back and analyze this.
> 
> Indiana with Reggie Miller, Alan Iverson 76ers, Ewings Knicks, Utah's Stockton/Malone were they all victims too?
> 
> I don't blame the 2005 Spurs/Pistons loss on the refs.  Chauncey threw those games.  Maybe he figured fuck it.  If the refs were going to do it anyways, may as well bet the farm on a loss and go with the flow.
Click to expand...


Well its a story line, thats exactly what Stern is looking for.


----------



## sealybobo

High_Gravity said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah with all the injuries they have its too much to ask to beat Miami with the refs on their side, Stern isn't taking any chances this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree.  Last night they were up or tied with only minutes left.  Had Pierce or Ray Allen or anyone made one extra shot and if the Heat would have missed one, the Celtics would have won.  Or the Heat would have at least started purposely putting them on the line.   My point is they had that shit and let it slip away.  They fucked up and gave the refs the opportunity to fuck them.  Yes I agree the refs exercised their will on the game, but only because the Celtics did not.  They missed the big shots in the end.  They let a big lead slip away.  History is written.  So now when I look back like I do any other playoff, I won't remember that the Celtics were cheated.  I'll remember that the great Spurs beat the mighty Heat.  NOT the mighty Celtics.  Because the Celtics got knocked out in the Eastern Conference Finals.  And who knows what might happen.  A team can have it today and lose it tomorrow.  Make the finals and anything can happen.  Duncan could get hurt.  Hell, we could hurt him.
> 
> A great team would go home and win 2 and then lose game 5, win game 6 and then ANYTHING can happen in game 7.
> 
> If I could tell the Celtics anything, it would be this.  But they really blew it.  They needed that game two.  I am horrified too.  I'm pulling for the Celtics.  But if they lose, I'm not really a fan.  Just rooting against Miami really.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They gave it their best shot but the ref help was just too much, the game last night was absolutely pivotal we all know that and its pretty much over, Miami will sweep en route to the Finals and face the Spurs where Miami will get all kinds of crazy ref help.
Click to expand...


In the basketball world, Stern is a very powerful man.  Is he Jewish?  Aren't their a lot of Jews in Miami?  

And I think the Celtics will win both at home.  All Miami did was what they were supposed to do.  Win on their home court.  NBA players are softer today than they were back in the day.


----------



## High_Gravity

sealybobo said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree.  Last night they were up or tied with only minutes left.  Had Pierce or Ray Allen or anyone made one extra shot and if the Heat would have missed one, the Celtics would have won.  Or the Heat would have at least started purposely putting them on the line.   My point is they had that shit and let it slip away.  They fucked up and gave the refs the opportunity to fuck them.  Yes I agree the refs exercised their will on the game, but only because the Celtics did not.  They missed the big shots in the end.  They let a big lead slip away.  History is written.  So now when I look back like I do any other playoff, I won't remember that the Celtics were cheated.  I'll remember that the great Spurs beat the mighty Heat.  NOT the mighty Celtics.  Because the Celtics got knocked out in the Eastern Conference Finals.  And who knows what might happen.  A team can have it today and lose it tomorrow.  Make the finals and anything can happen.  Duncan could get hurt.  Hell, we could hurt him.
> 
> A great team would go home and win 2 and then lose game 5, win game 6 and then ANYTHING can happen in game 7.
> 
> If I could tell the Celtics anything, it would be this.  But they really blew it.  They needed that game two.  I am horrified too.  I'm pulling for the Celtics.  But if they lose, I'm not really a fan.  Just rooting against Miami really.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They gave it their best shot but the ref help was just too much, the game last night was absolutely pivotal we all know that and its pretty much over, Miami will sweep en route to the Finals and face the Spurs where Miami will get all kinds of crazy ref help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In the basketball world, Stern is a very powerful man.  Is he Jewish?  Aren't their a lot of Jews in Miami?
> 
> And I think the Celtics will win both at home.  All Miami did was what they were supposed to do.  Win on their home court.  NBA players are softer today than they were back in the day.
Click to expand...


I don't see it, the Celtics gave it their best last night and are exhausted, they will be lucky to win one at home but theres not enough in the tank to win both.


----------



## sealybobo

High_Gravity said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> They gave it their best shot but the ref help was just too much, the game last night was absolutely pivotal we all know that and its pretty much over, Miami will sweep en route to the Finals and face the Spurs where Miami will get all kinds of crazy ref help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the basketball world, Stern is a very powerful man.  Is he Jewish?  Aren't their a lot of Jews in Miami?
> 
> And I think the Celtics will win both at home.  All Miami did was what they were supposed to do.  Win on their home court.  NBA players are softer today than they were back in the day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't see it, the Celtics gave it their best last night and are exhausted, they will be lucky to win one at home but theres not enough in the tank to win both.
Click to expand...


Probably right and if you are, may as well be done in 4.  I agree.  Is Bosh coming back?  They will need him to beat the Spurs.


----------



## High_Gravity

sealybobo said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the basketball world, Stern is a very powerful man.  Is he Jewish?  Aren't their a lot of Jews in Miami?
> 
> And I think the Celtics will win both at home.  All Miami did was what they were supposed to do.  Win on their home court.  NBA players are softer today than they were back in the day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see it, the Celtics gave it their best last night and are exhausted, they will be lucky to win one at home but theres not enough in the tank to win both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Probably right and if you are, may as well be done in 4.  I agree.  Is Bosh coming back?  They will need him to beat the Spurs.
Click to expand...


The Heat still have a good chance without him.


----------



## sealybobo

High_Gravity said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> They gave it their best shot but the ref help was just too much, the game last night was absolutely pivotal we all know that and its pretty much over, Miami will sweep en route to the Finals and face the Spurs where Miami will get all kinds of crazy ref help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the basketball world, Stern is a very powerful man.  Is he Jewish?  Aren't their a lot of Jews in Miami?
> 
> And I think the Celtics will win both at home.  All Miami did was what they were supposed to do.  Win on their home court.  NBA players are softer today than they were back in the day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't see it, the Celtics gave it their best last night and are exhausted, they will be lucky to win one at home but theres not enough in the tank to win both.
Click to expand...




Boston; Los Angeles; 1969; NBA Finals

Los Angeles; San Francisco; 1969; Western Division Semifinals

Baltimore; New York; 1971; Eastern Conference Finals

Portland; Philadelphia; 1977; NBA Finals

Chicago; New York; 1993; Eastern Conference Finals

Houston; Phoenix; 1994; Western Conference Semifinals

Houston; Phoenix; 1995; Western Conference Semifinals

Lakers; San Antonio; 2004; Western Conference Semifinals

Dallas; Houston; 2005; Western Conference First Round

Washington; Chicago; 2005; Eastern Conference First Round

Miami; Dallas; 2006; NBA Finals

Utah; Houston; 2007; Western Conference First Round

Cleveland; Detroit; 2007; Eastern Conference Finals

San Antonio; New Orleans; 2008; Western Conference Semifinals

Read more: Down but not out: The 14 NBA teams to come back from an 0-2 series deficit | NewsOK.com


----------



## High_Gravity

sealybobo said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the basketball world, Stern is a very powerful man.  Is he Jewish?  Aren't their a lot of Jews in Miami?
> 
> And I think the Celtics will win both at home.  All Miami did was what they were supposed to do.  Win on their home court.  NBA players are softer today than they were back in the day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see it, the Celtics gave it their best last night and are exhausted, they will be lucky to win one at home but theres not enough in the tank to win both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boston; Los Angeles; 1969; NBA Finals
> 
> Los Angeles; San Francisco; 1969; Western Division Semifinals
> 
> Baltimore; New York; 1971; Eastern Conference Finals
> 
> Portland; Philadelphia; 1977; NBA Finals
> 
> Chicago; New York; 1993; Eastern Conference Finals
> 
> Houston; Phoenix; 1994; Western Conference Semifinals
> 
> Houston; Phoenix; 1995; Western Conference Semifinals
> 
> Lakers; San Antonio; 2004; Western Conference Semifinals
> 
> Dallas; Houston; 2005; Western Conference First Round
> 
> Washington; Chicago; 2005; Eastern Conference First Round
> 
> Miami; Dallas; 2006; NBA Finals
> 
> Utah; Houston; 2007; Western Conference First Round
> 
> Cleveland; Detroit; 2007; Eastern Conference Finals
> 
> San Antonio; New Orleans; 2008; Western Conference Semifinals
> 
> Read more: Down but not out: The 14 NBA teams to come back from an 0-2 series deficit | NewsOK.com
Click to expand...


Theres always that possibility but I don't see it, this Celtics team is not deep or healthy enough to make a run like that.


----------



## sealybobo

High_Gravity said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see it, the Celtics gave it their best last night and are exhausted, they will be lucky to win one at home but theres not enough in the tank to win both.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boston; Los Angeles; 1969; NBA Finals
> 
> Los Angeles; San Francisco; 1969; Western Division Semifinals
> 
> Baltimore; New York; 1971; Eastern Conference Finals
> 
> Portland; Philadelphia; 1977; NBA Finals
> 
> Chicago; New York; 1993; Eastern Conference Finals
> 
> Houston; Phoenix; 1994; Western Conference Semifinals
> 
> Houston; Phoenix; 1995; Western Conference Semifinals
> 
> Lakers; San Antonio; 2004; Western Conference Semifinals
> 
> Dallas; Houston; 2005; Western Conference First Round
> 
> Washington; Chicago; 2005; Eastern Conference First Round
> 
> Miami; Dallas; 2006; NBA Finals
> 
> Utah; Houston; 2007; Western Conference First Round
> 
> Cleveland; Detroit; 2007; Eastern Conference Finals
> 
> San Antonio; New Orleans; 2008; Western Conference Semifinals
> 
> Read more: Down but not out: The 14 NBA teams to come back from an 0-2 series deficit | NewsOK.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Theres always that possibility but I don't see it, this Celtics team is not deep or healthy enough to make a run like that.
Click to expand...


I wonder how the Pistons did tonight on the lottery.  

OKC is doing what you are supposed to do when down 2 nothing.  Come on Thunder!  Up 19


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Game 2 FT discrepancy: Miami 47, Boston 29.

Free throws for Lebron: 24. The corporate media is spinning it that it's because of how much he drives but that's nonsense. The C's were not having an especially hard time staying between James and the hoop. In fact it's obvious that they game planned to stop Wade and James and let the role players beat them. But that's only going to be so effective when the refs are going to cheat like that.

The worst was the loose ball that was a loose ball foul call on Rondo. Even the announcers automatically assumed that the foul was on James and then they had to correct themselves. And at the time I was watching the back angle and I was like oh well  maybe they though Rondo undercut James to make him fall on him. But then they showed the front angle (the angle of the official who made the call) and it clearly showed James pushing Rondo and then falling on top of him. Freaking rigged nonsense I tell you. And none of this even touches all the overtime nonsense we already discussed.


----------



## sealybobo

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Game 2 FT discrepancy: Miami 47, Boston 29.
> 
> Free throws for Lebron: 24. The corporate media is spinning it that it's because of how much he drives but that's nonsense. The C's were not having an especially hard time staying between James and the hoop. In fact it's obvious that they game planned to stop Wade and James and let the role players beat them. But that's only going to be so effective when the refs are going to cheat like that.
> 
> The worst was the loose ball that was a loose ball foul call on Rondo. Even the announcers automatically assumed that the foul was on James and then they had to correct themselves. And at the time I was watching the back angle and I was like oh well  maybe they though Rondo undercut James to make him fall on him. But then they showed the front angle (the angle of the official who made the call) and it clearly showed James pushing Rondo and then falling on top of him. Freaking rigged nonsense I tell you. And none of this even touches all the overtime nonsense we already discussed.



I even caught my co-worker talking to a buddy on the phone about it.  He said the only way he can protest is by not watching the Heat games.  He won't give them the ratings.  

Oh, and I found a Heat fan.  My 92 year old Grandmother in Ft. Lauderdale.  She loves Duke too.  Don't ask me why.  One tome MSU was playing Duke and my dad told her that her son went to MSU and the family is from Sparta and her nephew played at MSU and so she should root for us and not Duke because of those reasons and she said, "ah, what do those things matter to me?".  She loves her Duke and Coach K.  

P.S.  She is why the Heat won.  My dad told her that the Heat were down 7 with 4 minutes to go and she told him she had to let him go so she could pray and the Heat won in OT.  She must have been soooo excited.  LOL.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

^^^

I'll take a break from my complaining and congratulate you on having any 92 year old relative.

And back to the complaining; I saw a couple pretty lame fouls on Pierce and he fouled out (missed most the fouls b/c Kings game was on). That couldn't have been a coincidence. What were the odds that the C's were going to win Game 2 without their closer? Even with Rondo playing the game of his life, the refs were able to cheat enough with Pierce out.


----------



## High_Gravity

sealybobo said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Boston; Los Angeles; 1969; NBA Finals
> 
> Los Angeles; San Francisco; 1969; Western Division Semifinals
> 
> Baltimore; New York; 1971; Eastern Conference Finals
> 
> Portland; Philadelphia; 1977; NBA Finals
> 
> Chicago; New York; 1993; Eastern Conference Finals
> 
> Houston; Phoenix; 1994; Western Conference Semifinals
> 
> Houston; Phoenix; 1995; Western Conference Semifinals
> 
> Lakers; San Antonio; 2004; Western Conference Semifinals
> 
> Dallas; Houston; 2005; Western Conference First Round
> 
> Washington; Chicago; 2005; Eastern Conference First Round
> 
> Miami; Dallas; 2006; NBA Finals
> 
> Utah; Houston; 2007; Western Conference First Round
> 
> Cleveland; Detroit; 2007; Eastern Conference Finals
> 
> San Antonio; New Orleans; 2008; Western Conference Semifinals
> 
> Read more: Down but not out: The 14 NBA teams to come back from an 0-2 series deficit | NewsOK.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theres always that possibility but I don't see it, this Celtics team is not deep or healthy enough to make a run like that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wonder how the Pistons did tonight on the lottery.
> 
> OKC is doing what you are supposed to do when down 2 nothing.  Come on Thunder!  Up 19
Click to expand...


The Thunder have arguably the best player in the NBA on their squad, an all star point guard who can get you 20 points in his sleep, a rugged front line, the sixth man of the year and a deep bench, they have the personnel to make a run like this we don't, not to mention its hard to try and make a comeback with the referees foot on your balls.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Game 2 FT discrepancy: Miami 47, Boston 29.
> 
> Free throws for Lebron: 24. The corporate media is spinning it that it's because of how much he drives but that's nonsense. The C's were not having an especially hard time staying between James and the hoop. In fact it's obvious that they game planned to stop Wade and James and let the role players beat them. But that's only going to be so effective when the refs are going to cheat like that.
> 
> The worst was the loose ball that was a loose ball foul call on Rondo. Even the announcers automatically assumed that the foul was on James and then they had to correct themselves. And at the time I was watching the back angle and I was like oh well  maybe they though Rondo undercut James to make him fall on him. But then they showed the front angle (the angle of the official who made the call) and it clearly showed James pushing Rondo and then falling on top of him. Freaking rigged nonsense I tell you. And none of this even touches all the overtime nonsense we already discussed.



Rondo is in a boxing match right now with Wade and James with his hands tied behind his back, they are kicking and punching him in the head literally and Rondo cannot respond because they will throw him off the floor for the rest of the playoffs. Remember game 3 in Boston last year Wade shattered Rondos elbow, after Rondos 44 points in game 2 I expect the Heat to send Turiaf or Haslem out there to give Rondo a concussion, they can't afford to take any chances with this guy on the floor.


----------



## sealybobo

TheGreatGatsby said:


> ^^^
> 
> I'll take a break from my complaining and congratulate you on having any 92 year old relative.
> 
> And back to the complaining; I saw a couple pretty lame fouls on Pierce and he fouled out (missed most the fouls b/c Kings game was on). That couldn't have been a coincidence. What were the odds that the C's were going to win Game 2 without their closer? Even with Rondo playing the game of his life, the refs were able to cheat enough with Pierce out.



No one I know disagrees that the league/refs are favoring the Heat.  But we all agree that its the Celtics job to beat them despite the league/refs.  The Spurs will.  Boston could have had game 2.  Now they MUST win the next two games.  The Thunder will I hope.  And who knows after that.  But first you gotta win 2 at home.  And remember only 14 teams ever came back from 0-2 start.


----------



## High_Gravity

sealybobo said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^
> 
> I'll take a break from my complaining and congratulate you on having any 92 year old relative.
> 
> And back to the complaining; I saw a couple pretty lame fouls on Pierce and he fouled out (missed most the fouls b/c Kings game was on). That couldn't have been a coincidence. What were the odds that the C's were going to win Game 2 without their closer? Even with Rondo playing the game of his life, the refs were able to cheat enough with Pierce out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one I know disagrees that the league/refs are favoring the Heat.  But we all agree that its the Celtics job to beat them despite the league/refs.  The Spurs will.  Boston could have had game 2.  Now they MUST win the next two games.  The Thunder will I hope.  And who knows after that.  But first you gotta win 2 at home.  And remember only 14 teams ever came back from 0-2 start.
Click to expand...


I don't think Boston has what it takes to beat the Heat and refs but I think the Spurs will, the Spurs are a much deeper team and even with the cheating Miami will have a tough time unless Bosh comes back like a bat out of hell.


----------



## Article 15

Game Three

26 - 20 free throws in favor of Boston

24 - 24 even in fouls called

An evenly called game is what the NBA is giving the Celtics for their home court advantage.


----------



## sealybobo

Article 15 said:


> Game Three
> 
> 26 - 20 free throws in favor of Boston
> 
> 24 - 24 even in fouls called
> 
> An evenly called game is what the NBA is giving the Celtics for their home court advantage.



Oh come on.  Of course Boston is going to foul the Heat more.  LeBron is the greatest athlete in the world.  Just like teams fouled Jordan and Jodan haters cried foul.  Do you deny team have to play very aggressive D against guys like Lebron and Wade?  Guys who slash to the hole.  Did you see that one play where the Boston guy literally hugged Lebron?  While it wasn't a clear court violation, it would have put Lebron to the line.  The refs didn't even call it.  

But like we all know, the league/stern wants each series to go 7, so of course they called this one for Boston.  And they will the next one too.  It is Miami's job to beat Boston and the league.  Its called home court advantage.  Thats why you gotta win at home.  And maybe Boston should have had a better record so they had home court advantage, but they do not.  Don't cry Boston fans.  Literally it comes down to winning on your home court and then anything can happen in game 7.  Stop the whining everyone.  Just win.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

sealybobo said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Game Three
> 
> 26 - 20 free throws in favor of Boston
> 
> 24 - 24 even in fouls called
> 
> An evenly called game is what the NBA is giving the Celtics for their home court advantage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh come on.  Of course Boston is going to foul the Heat more.  LeBron is the greatest athlete in the world.  Just like teams fouled Jordan and Jodan haters cried foul.  Do you deny team have to play very aggressive D against guys like Lebron and Wade?  Guys who slash to the hole.  Did you see that one play where the Boston guy literally hugged Lebron?  While it wasn't a clear court violation, it would have put Lebron to the line.  The refs didn't even call it.
> 
> But like we all know, the league/stern wants each series to go 7, so of course they called this one for Boston.  And they will the next one too.  It is Miami's job to beat Boston and the league.  Its called home court advantage.  Thats why you gotta win at home.  And maybe Boston should have had a better record so they had home court advantage, but they do not.  Don't cry Boston fans.  Literally it comes down to winning on your home court and then anything can happen in game 7.  Stop the whining everyone.  Just win.
Click to expand...


Again, that's what the media is shoving down your throat. Why the hell would the C's need to foul James and Wade that much if:

A). They're game planning for them. Constantly double and triple person playing them on defense and forcing other players to take shots.

B).  They're playing a half step to a step off of them already to force them to take jump shots.

It's the Heat that have to constantly get in the C's grills b/c Ray Allen and Paul Pierce are deadly shooters and so is KG up to a foot within the three point range. It has constantly been the Heat that are body bumping the C's on every possession. The C's on the other hand have given the Heat enough space that they've mostly just been guilty of a few hand checks that could easily go uncalled.

And the league is not especially eager for a 7th game that the C's could win (or they could win int 6). It's not worth the risk when the Heat will bring huge numbers in the Finals. And also, long term, they are eager to market the Heat even more. Risking all of that for one game of revenue is not in their stream of consciousness. The league would just as easily take the Heat in 5 than give the C's a chance to win it. I think that was proven last year when Wade body slammed Rondo and took him out of the series and they won in 5 without Wade being suspended.


----------



## sealybobo

TheGreatGatsby said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Game Three
> 
> 26 - 20 free throws in favor of Boston
> 
> 24 - 24 even in fouls called
> 
> An evenly called game is what the NBA is giving the Celtics for their home court advantage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh come on.  Of course Boston is going to foul the Heat more.  LeBron is the greatest athlete in the world.  Just like teams fouled Jordan and Jodan haters cried foul.  Do you deny team have to play very aggressive D against guys like Lebron and Wade?  Guys who slash to the hole.  Did you see that one play where the Boston guy literally hugged Lebron?  While it wasn't a clear court violation, it would have put Lebron to the line.  The refs didn't even call it.
> 
> But like we all know, the league/stern wants each series to go 7, so of course they called this one for Boston.  And they will the next one too.  It is Miami's job to beat Boston and the league.  Its called home court advantage.  Thats why you gotta win at home.  And maybe Boston should have had a better record so they had home court advantage, but they do not.  Don't cry Boston fans.  Literally it comes down to winning on your home court and then anything can happen in game 7.  Stop the whining everyone.  Just win.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, that's what the media is shoving down your throat. Why the hell would the C's need to foul James and Wade that much if:
> 
> A). They're game planning for them. Constantly double and triple person playing them on defense and forcing other players to take shots.
> 
> B).  They're playing a half step to a step off of them already to force them to take jump shots.
> 
> It's the Heat that have to constantly get in the C's grills b/c Ray Allen and Paul Pierce are deadly shooters and so is KG up to a foot within the three point range. It has constantly been the Heat that are body bumping the C's on every possession. The C's on the other hand have given the Heat enough space that they've mostly just been guilty of a few hand checks that could easily go uncalled.
> 
> And the league is not especially eager for a 7th game that the C's could win (or they could win int 6). It's not worth the risk when the Heat will bring huge numbers in the Finals. And also, long term, they are eager to market the Heat even more. Risking all of that for one game of revenue is not in their stream of consciousness. The league would just as easily take the Heat in 5 than give the C's a chance to win it. I think that was proven last year when Wade body slammed Rondo and took him out of the series and they won in 5 without Wade being suspended.
Click to expand...


Well I might get to tell all of you I TOLD YOU SO if/when the Thunder beat the Spurs.  Game 3 and 4 is how I thought games 1 and 2 would go.  But the Spurs are for real. 

And if you ask me, the Thunder have the upper hand.  If the Spurs lose the next game, they are done.  But if the Thunder lose, they will still have game 7, provided they win game 6 at home.  But I think it is clear they will.  The Spurs won 20 in a row but now have lose 2 in a row.  Are they nervous?  They should be.  

The Celtics however, don't have the testicular fortitude to overcome.  I don't see them pulling the upset.  Enough excuses, now just win.


----------



## sealybobo

Here we go!  Game 4.  Come on Boston!  We all know you can't do it.  Your most die hard fans are already making excuses.  And I think I'm going to get to tell you all I TOLD YOU SO when Durant wins his first championship.  Then for the next 5 years it will be Durant vs. Lebron.  Stern will be happy whoever wins in that series.  And fans will be happy if Durant beats Lebron and Stern wants to make fans happy, right?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Reffing keeping the Heat in this game. Foul and goaltending by Heat and James on Allen shot not called. Then a clean strip by Pierce called a foul. Joey Crawford is giving the Heat a chance.


----------



## Article 15

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Reffing keeping the Heat in this game. Foul and goaltending by Heat and James on Allen shot not called. Then a clean strip by Pierce called a foul. Joey Crawford is giving the Heat a chance.



Wade got away with another mugging in the first half.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

That 4th foul on Rondo on a simple post-up is complete nonsense. This is the f'ing playoffs. The defender was pushing on him.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

And just like that the officila put a nonsense 4th foul on Pierce. This is total BS.


----------



## Article 15

Celtics look like they are playing in cement shoes.


----------



## sealybobo

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Reffing keeping the Heat in this game. Foul and goaltending by Heat and James on Allen shot not called. Then a clean strip by Pierce called a foul. Joey Crawford is giving the Heat a chance.



Its hard to play like you are supposed to when you are in foul trouble.  Refs or not, it looks like the Celtics are going to blow it.  Not enough testicular fortitude.  Not like the Thunder who have the Spurs exactly where you put Spurs, on their heals.


----------



## sealybobo

Article 15 said:


> Celtics look like they are playing in cement shoes.



How many layups have the Heat had?    Boston fans don't want to hear it.


----------



## sealybobo

Article 15 said:


> Celtics look like they are playing in cement shoes.



Boston is no match when Garnett is on the bench.  I guess if the refs want to cheat, putting him in foul trouble is a sure way to do it.  Its the Celtics role players job to make the shots and play the D while he's on the bench.  

Oh no!  5 fouls on Lebron!


----------



## Article 15

sealybobo said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Celtics look like they are playing in cement shoes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many layups have the Heat had?    Boston fans don't want to hear it.
Click to expand...


I'm a Boston fan telling it like it is....


----------



## Article 15

Don't think I've ever seen Lebron have five fouls in a playoff game.


----------



## sealybobo

TheGreatGatsby said:


> And just like that the officila put a nonsense 4th foul on Pierce. This is total BS.



Was it Ray Allen or the Refs who just shot a 3 and hit the side of the backboard?  

5 minutes left Boston is down 2.


----------



## sealybobo

Article 15 said:


> Don't think I've ever seen Lebron have five fouls in a playoff game.



The ref called it out on Garnett and another ref reversed it.  Pierce ties the game!  James sitting with 5 fouls.  And one!  No, a charge on Pierce.  Now he has 5 fouls.  What D by Battier!


----------



## sealybobo

Article 15 said:


> Don't think I've ever seen Lebron have five fouls in a playoff game.



This is a great game.  But why not when the refs are cooriographing it.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

4:34 left with C's down 2 and the refs are calling bs travels. Then that charge on Pierce is just__ My hell, he was trying to avoid Battier by going to the outside and Battier was looking to lunge back at any contact. Of course it was Crawford that robbed the C's of the end one. It's Crawford time in the crunch for Stern.


----------



## Article 15

Pietrus is a moron.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

I'd have to see a replay, but looks like Haslem might have went over Pierce's back on that rebound.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Moving screen by heat for the tie. They've been getting away with it all series. And then James is allowed to butcher garnett in the post and then the refs bail out the heat when the C's are going to take the lead.


----------



## sealybobo

Article 15 said:


> Don't think I've ever seen Lebron have five fouls in a playoff game.



You don't leave Lebron that open for a 3 pointer.  Boston's fault.  But whats up with that foul called on Garnett?  Lebron's a flopper and the refs go along?


----------



## Article 15

Of course this is going to overtime.


----------



## sealybobo

Boston has to make everything hard.  Even the year they won it, didn't they struggle every round?


----------



## Article 15

lol and of course Pierce fouls out


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

And they allow Battier and f'ing role player to stop in his tracks and flop and foul Pierce out. WWE Basketball man. Another OT without Pierce.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

James just reached in for his 6th foul on the Rondo drive but of course the refs aint calling that.


----------



## sealybobo

Article 15 said:


> Of course this is going to overtime.



Shane Battier is a smart basketball player.  Total flopper.  Can't believe he took out Pierce.  

Daniels misses and the refs call a foul to put him to the line.  Refs didn't miss that free throw, Daniels did.  1 point Miami lead.

Daniels had the ball in his hands and just lost it.  Did the refs do that?


----------



## Article 15

Wow


----------



## sealybobo

TheGreatGatsby said:


> James just reached in for his 6th foul on the Rondo drive but of course the refs aint calling that.



No?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Too much flopping. They need to make diving and flopping a one free throw penalty.


----------



## sealybobo

Article 15 said:


> Wow



If the Celtics can't win with James out, screw em.  First time he has EVER fouled out as a Miami Heat?  Wow!


----------



## Article 15

sealybobo said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course this is going to overtime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shane Battier is a smart basketball player.  Total flopper.  Can't believe he took out Pierce.
> 
> Daniels misses and the refs call a foul to put him to the line.  Refs didn't miss that free throw, Daniels did.  1 point Miami lead.
> 
> Daniels had the ball in his hands and just lost it.  Did the refs do that?
Click to expand...


What's with this "refs" this and "refs" that?

You acknowledge that Battier flopped and the 6th foul on Pierce was a bad call then you try and needle about the "refs" when Daniels stupidly lets a rebound go out of bounds?

Just enjoy the game, bobo.


----------



## sealybobo

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Too much flopping. They need to make diving and flopping a one free throw penalty.



Pietrus x 2


----------



## Article 15

Miami has to foul now.


----------



## Article 15

sealybobo said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Too much flopping. They need to make diving and flopping a one free throw penalty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pietrus x 2
Click to expand...


He's officially made up for all those dumb fouls earlier.


----------



## sealybobo

Article 15 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course this is going to overtime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shane Battier is a smart basketball player.  Total flopper.  Can't believe he took out Pierce.
> 
> Daniels misses and the refs call a foul to put him to the line.  Refs didn't miss that free throw, Daniels did.  1 point Miami lead.
> 
> Daniels had the ball in his hands and just lost it.  Did the refs do that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's with this "refs" this and "refs" that?
> 
> You acknowledge that Battier flopped and the 6th foul on Pierce was a bad call then you try and needle about the "refs" when Daniels stupidly lets a rebound go out of bounds?
> 
> Just enjoy the game, bobo.
Click to expand...


I know.  I go back and forth.  The refs are cheating but its Boston's job to win despite.  They blew a 15 point lead.  But its looking good right now.  I'm pulling for them too.


----------



## sealybobo

Article 15 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Too much flopping. They need to make diving and flopping a one free throw penalty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pietrus x 2
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's officially made up for all those dumb fouls earlier.
Click to expand...


Rondo just missed a free throw, not the refs.    Sorry.  I just can't help it.  No excuses if Boston loses this game.  Yea the refs suck but so do they.


----------



## Article 15

sealybobo said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shane Battier is a smart basketball player.  Total flopper.  Can't believe he took out Pierce.
> 
> Daniels misses and the refs call a foul to put him to the line.  Refs didn't miss that free throw, Daniels did.  1 point Miami lead.
> 
> Daniels had the ball in his hands and just lost it.  Did the refs do that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's with this "refs" this and "refs" that?
> 
> You acknowledge that Battier flopped and the 6th foul on Pierce was a bad call then you try and needle about the "refs" when Daniels stupidly lets a rebound go out of bounds?
> 
> Just enjoy the game, bobo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know.  I go back and forth.  The refs are cheating but its Boston's job to win despite.  They blew a 15 point lead.  But its looking good right now.  I'm pulling for them too.
Click to expand...


They actually led by 18 a couple of times.


----------



## Article 15

Fuck yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

That was a charge on Wade. He buried his shoulder into Daniels when he clearly (no doubt) had the spot. You can say you don't want a foul to decide the game but frankly that non call did almost decide the game because Wade ended up getting a shot at winning the game out of it. NBA is a freaking joke.


----------



## Unkotare

There ya go. Tied up.


----------



## sealybobo

Article 15 said:


> Fuck yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Article 15

I feel like game five is going to be all Miami.


----------



## Unkotare

Depends on what the refs want.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Unkotare said:


> Depends on what the refs want.



Then I guess you repeated what he said lol.


----------



## Unkotare

There is no worse officiating in professional sports than in pro basketball.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Unkotare said:


> There is no worse officiating in professional sports than in pro basketball.



There's been isolated incidents in other sports, but the NBA is the only league that systematically rigs games. It's obvious too.


----------



## High_Gravity

I can't believe Boston was able to beat the Heat and the refs last night, I guess the refs can only do so much.


----------



## High_Gravity

With that said I don't think the Celtics can keep this up, the Celtics won a game they really had no business winning last night with all the bad calls in favor of the Heat, you know Stern is going to give those refs a stern talking to for letting the C's back in this series.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Game Three
> 
> 26 - 20 free throws in favor of Boston
> 
> 24 - 24 even in fouls called
> 
> An evenly called game is what the NBA is giving the Celtics for their home court advantage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh come on.  Of course Boston is going to foul the Heat more.  LeBron is the greatest athlete in the world.  Just like teams fouled Jordan and Jodan haters cried foul.  Do you deny team have to play very aggressive D against guys like Lebron and Wade?  Guys who slash to the hole.  Did you see that one play where the Boston guy literally hugged Lebron?  While it wasn't a clear court violation, it would have put Lebron to the line.  The refs didn't even call it.
> 
> But like we all know, the league/stern wants each series to go 7, so of course they called this one for Boston.  And they will the next one too.  It is Miami's job to beat Boston and the league.  Its called home court advantage.  Thats why you gotta win at home.  And maybe Boston should have had a better record so they had home court advantage, but they do not.  Don't cry Boston fans.  Literally it comes down to winning on your home court and then anything can happen in game 7.  Stop the whining everyone.  Just win.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, that's what the media is shoving down your throat. Why the hell would the C's need to foul James and Wade that much if:
> 
> A). They're game planning for them. Constantly double and triple person playing them on defense and forcing other players to take shots.
> 
> B).  They're playing a half step to a step off of them already to force them to take jump shots.
> 
> It's the Heat that have to constantly get in the C's grills b/c Ray Allen and Paul Pierce are deadly shooters and so is KG up to a foot within the three point range. It has constantly been the Heat that are body bumping the C's on every possession. The C's on the other hand have given the Heat enough space that they've mostly just been guilty of a few hand checks that could easily go uncalled.
> 
> And the league is not especially eager for a 7th game that the C's could win (or they could win int 6). It's not worth the risk when the Heat will bring huge numbers in the Finals. And also, long term, they are eager to market the Heat even more. Risking all of that for one game of revenue is not in their stream of consciousness. The league would just as easily take the Heat in 5 than give the C's a chance to win it. I think that was proven last year when Wade body slammed Rondo and took him out of the series and they won in 5 without Wade being suspended.
Click to expand...


I have to agree with this post, the Heat were supposed to win last night but they squandered their chance, I think they will win the next 2 because going to a game 7 against Boston is just too risky, I don't think Stern will want to risk that. Stern HAS to get his boys in the Finals by any means possible.


----------



## Article 15

So I turn on ESPN2 to watch First Take to see how Skip is going to blame last night's loss on Lebron and assign no blame to Wade and of course the stupid French Open is on instead.

However, I find myself loving the ass and thighs on this chic Zakopalova who is going against Maria Sharpova.

Good stuff.


----------



## Article 15

Is it a rule or something that if a tennis player's name ends in "ova" they have to be hot?


----------



## High_Gravity

Article 15 said:


> So I turn on ESPN2 to watch First Take to see how Skip is going to blame last night's loss on Lebron and assign no blame to Wade and of course the stupid French Open is on instead.
> 
> However, I find myself loving the ass and thighs on this chic Zakopalova who is going against Maria Sharpova.
> 
> Good stuff.



Zakopalova? I need to take a look at her myself.


----------



## Article 15

High_Gravity said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I turn on ESPN2 to watch First Take to see how Skip is going to blame last night's loss on Lebron and assign no blame to Wade and of course the stupid French Open is on instead.
> 
> However, I find myself loving the ass and thighs on this chic Zakopalova who is going against Maria Sharpova.
> 
> Good stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zakopalova? I need to take a look at her myself.
Click to expand...


Nice thick and firm ass and thighs.

You'll like what you see.


----------



## High_Gravity

This her?


----------



## Article 15

Yeah, looks like her.


----------



## Article 15

Not her but found this searching for pics of her:


----------



## High_Gravity

Article 15 said:


> Not her but found this searching for pics of her:



That body is right.


----------



## sealybobo

Article 15 said:


> I feel like game five is going to be all Miami.



Then its over.  Even if it goes 7.  If game 5 is a blowout, probably won't be a 7.


----------



## High_Gravity

sealybobo said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I feel like game five is going to be all Miami.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then its over.  Even if it goes 7.  If game 5 is a blowout, probably won't be a 7.
Click to expand...


Miamis winning the next 2 games, they have to.


----------



## sealybobo

High_Gravity said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I turn on ESPN2 to watch First Take to see how Skip is going to blame last night's loss on Lebron and assign no blame to Wade and of course the stupid French Open is on instead.
> 
> However, I find myself loving the ass and thighs on this chic Zakopalova who is going against Maria Sharpova.
> 
> Good stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zakopalova? I need to take a look at her myself.
Click to expand...


I love the hot tennis players and even the ones that are sort of hot but a little too athletic to be considered hot. 

Justine Henin Hardan is not hot.  Not even dolled up.

https://www.google.com/search?q=jus...wA6Sg2AW0nLz-DA&ved=0CGEQsAQ&biw=1152&bih=629

But Serena is not really hot but she can be hot when she wants to.

https://www.google.com/search?q=jus....,cf.osb&fp=e4147a4113b42154&biw=1152&bih=629

Stefi Graf could be hot when she wanted to but wasn't that pretty in the face really.

Poor Martina Navratalova.  A face only a bulldyke could love.  And Billy Jean King.  Who cares if they were better.  I liked Chris Everett

Would you bang Monica Seles after her plastic surgery?

https://www.google.com/search?hl=en...urce=og&sa=N&tab=wi&ei=-tXMT6nxK4rW2AXBn4WXDQ


----------



## High_Gravity

Unkotare said:


> There is no worse officiating in professional sports than in pro basketball.



I agree 100%, just as bad as pro Wrestling.


----------



## Article 15

sealybobo said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I turn on ESPN2 to watch First Take to see how Skip is going to blame last night's loss on Lebron and assign no blame to Wade and of course the stupid French Open is on instead.
> 
> However, I find myself loving the ass and thighs on this chic Zakopalova who is going against Maria Sharpova.
> 
> Good stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zakopalova? I need to take a look at her myself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love the hot tennis players and even the ones that are sort of hot but a little too athletic to be considered hot.
> 
> Justine Henin Hardan is not hot.  Not even dolled up.
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=jus...wA6Sg2AW0nLz-DA&ved=0CGEQsAQ&biw=1152&bih=629
> 
> But Serena is not really hot but she can be hot when she wants to.
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=jus....,cf.osb&fp=e4147a4113b42154&biw=1152&bih=629
> 
> Stefi Graf could be hot when she wanted to but wasn't that pretty in the face really.
> 
> Poor Martina Navratalova.  A face only a bulldyke could love.  And Billy Jean King.  Who cares if they were better.  I liked Chris Everett
> 
> Would you bang Monica Seles after her plastic surgery?
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?hl=en...urce=og&sa=N&tab=wi&ei=-tXMT6nxK4rW2AXBn4WXDQ
Click to expand...


I'd be scared to fuck a Williams sister.

A powerful muscle contraction from one of them could prolly pop my dick off.


----------



## ginscpy

SA is in trouble.

Down big to OKC near the end of the first half in pivotal game 5.

Always thought they were smoke and mirrors.


----------



## sealybobo

ginscpy said:


> SA is in trouble.
> 
> Down big to OKC near the end of the first half in pivotal game 5.
> 
> Always thought they were smoke and mirrors.



Well I was the only one here who said OK was going to beat the Spurs.  The rest of these guys didn't think they would.  I can't believe they might actually do it after going down 2-0.  I said it!  I said Durant is the real deal.  He's going to have multiple rings when its all said and done and be considered better than Lebron when it comes to winning.  But he has to win this year first before I can say I was right.  This game isn't over yet.  Come on Thunder!  You know Stern wants Durant v Lebron and not Duncan because Duncan will beat James and then retire.  Stern wants the new breed of stars to take over.  

Oh no, Spurs coming back.


----------



## sealybobo

ginscpy said:


> SA is in trouble.
> 
> Down big to OKC near the end of the first half in pivotal game 5.
> 
> Always thought they were smoke and mirrors.



Oh no, Ginobli!


----------



## sealybobo

ginscpy said:


> SA is in trouble.
> 
> Down big to OKC near the end of the first half in pivotal game 5.
> 
> Always thought they were smoke and mirrors.



OMG the Spurs were up at one point.  I started paying more attention to USMB and now I see the Thunder are up 9 going into the 4th?  Wow!  They withstood the barrage.  But I bet the Spurs have another push in them.  I just think Durant is too good.  But Westbrook and Harden haven't done much.  Not from what I've seen.  But again, I've been playing on USMB.

But I told you mother fuckers!  Not you ginscpy.  I'm talking to the other guys that come here.  I told you fools Durant was for real.  Sure I was humble after they lost the first two but I knew it wasn't over.  I knew that young team would go home and win and realize the Spurs suck.

The spurs only win in years when the best teams are injured, or lose a key player.  Like, whoever won after Jordan left, both times.  And the Spurs have never won back to back, so it isn't like they are INVINCIBLE one year and not the next.  I think they are only as good as their opponent.  Like they beat Detroit in 2005.  It took 7 games and I believe it was rigged.  Donahey was reffing back then you know.  Anyways, the Spurs are a good team, but they aren't invincible.  But they did have a 20 game winning streak and it aint over yet.  But I told you all the Thunder would do it.  And they will kill Lebron and Wade.  No question about it.


----------



## sealybobo

High_Gravity said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no worse officiating in professional sports than in pro basketball.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree 100%, just as bad as pro Wrestling.
Click to expand...


They just said it.  Its as if we are seeing a changing of the guard.  We are.  Tim Duncan can retire now.  Bye.  

OMG what if the Spurs come back.  I'll be so embarrassed.


----------



## sealybobo

High_Gravity said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think Dallas this year could beat the Heat or Celtics, they didnt have nearly enough firepower like they did last year. The Thunder may very well go to the Finals but the Spurs won't be no cake walk, I have a feeling this series is going to be a war.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I get the feeling its going to come down to the last second of every game.  That's how they beat us in 2004. Mathotical mother#*$&@#&s  I do fear Ginobli, Parker and Duncan.  3 smart crafty mothers who know how to play with each other really well.  They know how to take away your strengths and exploit your weakness'.  And if their roleplayers step up, oh shit.
> 
> But I'm hoping that like always, old eventually loses to young.  Young eventually takes over.  Duncan was playing back when David Robinson was in the league.  The dude has to be 100 years old by now.  And Ginobli's bald spot is rediculous.  You know how they show the president 4 years later and he is much grayer?  That's this Spurs team.  OLD!  But Freakin GOOD too.  I know why you lame asses like them, and so should I, but I don't.  You want the old to beat the young.  Show them we still got it.  I get it.  I just want to see the new come in and take over.  Durant is going to win several championships, not Lebron.  And I don't want to wait until next year.  Who knows what will happen next year.  This is OK's chance.  I hate it in the NBA that every great team has to first learn how to fail before they win.  I hate taking the lumps.  I want to the Thunder to be the new reigning champs who win 3 in a row.  Then Kobe will go away.  Then LeBron will not win 7 rings, as he predicted.
> 
> But if the Spurs win, they'll just gain a new fan, me.  Granted a fair weather fan, but still a fan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Keep this in mind though, whens the last time a young team won a championship? Dallas last year was not by any means a young team and neither were the Lakers or Celtics, its usually older mature teams like Boston, San Antonio, etc that win, not young bucks like the Thunder and Clippers.
Click to expand...


What was that?


----------



## sealybobo

Harden's the man!  Westbrook does not have it tonight.


----------



## sealybobo

If that play costs the Thunder the game, it'll go down as bad as when the Pistons Bad Boys lost to the Celtics with that bad inbound pass.


----------



## sealybobo

sealybobo said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> The playoff seeds are not yet set; but it's an interesting discussion to start now!
> 
> Just some thoughts off the top of my head:
> 
> 
> The Spurs are the deepest team I've seen in a long time. I know that that doesn't necessarily mean a whole lot in terms of playoff rotations when teams are only using an 8 man rotation. But it does mean a couple things still. First, they've taken advantage of their depth to potentially get the one seed while playing key players limited minutes. Second, it means that injuries won't hurt them as much as the next team. It'd still be hard to see them winning it all though w/o The Big Three healthy.
> --
> Although the Heat have so much athleticism that they can somewhat defy the conventional wisdom of having strong bigs; I have to believe the odds are against them even with Stern pulling all his punches (inevitably). They can win the weaker East for sure though. So it would depend on who they match-up with from The West.
> --
> I think the Bulls are a bit hyped but I have been taking them more seriously in recent weeks and I do think they are the best team in the East. I do like that they gel as a team. They are fun to watch. But personally, I don't like Rose or Noah so I personally won't be rooting for them.
> --
> The Celtics are the third team from the East with a real shot. I'll lay it out on the table. I'm a C's fan so that's my bias. But ever since Doc inserted Avery Bradley into the starting line-up the defensive intensity has returned. They have all the types of pieces and experience needed. Their achilles heel is rebounding though.
> 
> I could see them beating the Heat or the Bulls; but both would probably be a stretch. So hopefully one of them gets upset from my C's fan P.O.V.
> 
> But the C's often play down to their competition. So before it even gets to that, they'll have their hands full with the freaking Hawks who suck. But still Boston will find a way to keep them in games.
> --
> I like watching the OKC Thunder come playoff time b/c they're exciting. But I have to agree with Shaq. They rely entirely too much on jump shooting. That could hurt them especially if they play a quick team with good perimeter defenders. The Grizzlies or Clippers come to mind.
> --
> Speaking of the Grizzlies and Clippers; I tend to think that neither of them will make it to the conference finals. They are fun to watch though.
> --
> I am disappointed that the 4 v 5 Clippers vs. Lakers match-up did not occur. That would have been epic. Kobe is so jealous of the new kids on the block lol.
> --
> The eight seed is not yet set in the West. This game between Phx and Utah looks like do or die. Phoenix is pretty weak. I think the Spurs will be rooting for them. Houston, who is also in the chase for the last seed is looking dysfunctional. So I think the Spurs would like them too. I think Utah is a sleeper. But I don't think Harris can outplay Parker so it still won't matter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the Spurs are boring and hope it isn't them who wins it all this year.
> 
> Did you forget Dallas?  They may have a repeat in them but I doubt it.  Its tough to do.
> 
> The Lakers.  I was starting to think maybe them and then Meta World Piece of Shit punched that guy on Oklahoma and now I don't think so.  And Bynum is an asshole too.  Bad Karma on this team.  No championship, I hope.  But you never know with Kobe.  He is great.
> 
> I think it is amazing that the Heat are probably not going to win again this year.  I think it is a better story that Lebron still doesn't have a ring.  I'm sure Cleveland fans agree.
> 
> Boston?  Good but no way.  But man is Rondo the bomb or what?
> 
> NY?  I wish.  I don't know why I want them to be good.  NY is a big market and should be good.  Spike Lee vs. Jack Nicholson finals would be great!  Maybe next year when Lin is back.
> 
> I want Oklahoma to win and picked them earlier this year but now I'm not so sure.  They are showing weaknessess all of the sudden.  But I LOVE Durant.  He's the best, not Lebron.  And of course I mean when Kobe retires.  Because he's still the best.
> 
> It would be cool if the Bulls won.  But I just don't see that happening.  They have to win one to win me over.  But they are a solid TEAM and they have Rip Hamilton now too.  Man what would Miami do if the Bulls beat them?  OMG.  I can't wait.
Click to expand...


Looks like its going to be Thunder v Heat.  Sorry Celtic fans.  You just don't have enough faith yourself for me to have any in the old boys.  They gotta step up and make that shot like Harden and Westbook.


----------



## ginscpy

Nice going SA down by 5 with .8 seconds left and calling a TO.

Of course the last makes-no-diff  heave at the buzzer goes in.   (ALWAYS DOES)    Harden made a 3 pointer at the buzzer in a loss to SA - but it wasn't after a TO. 

Just inbound the goddamn ball and let time run out...........................................


----------



## ginscpy

I could see calling a timeout with .8 seconds down 4 - a freak 4 point play happens once in a blue moon.

But a 5 point play in .8 sec is a physical impossibility.

And it is not about coaching a young team to compete to the last second.

Spurs probably still the  oldest team in the NBA.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Spurs made the mistake of not coming to play in Game 3 and letting the Thunder back in this series. And losing Game 5 at home, starting the game flat was a cardinal offense. And Game 4 in between Sefolosha and Ibaka played above their heads. 

Game 6 is dangerous, but I expect the Spurs to throw everything at the Thunder and then take this back to Game 7 and close it out still. 

I think Game 5 is more dangerous for the Celtics than Game 6 is for the Spurs. Celts will be playing 5 on 8 in a hostile environment and they'll have to play head and shoulders better than the Heat to pull it out. If they don't do it then their backs will be against the wall.


----------



## High_Gravity

sealybobo said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> And I get the feeling its going to come down to the last second of every game.  That's how they beat us in 2004. Mathotical mother#*$&@#&s  I do fear Ginobli, Parker and Duncan.  3 smart crafty mothers who know how to play with each other really well.  They know how to take away your strengths and exploit your weakness'.  And if their roleplayers step up, oh shit.
> 
> But I'm hoping that like always, old eventually loses to young.  Young eventually takes over.  Duncan was playing back when David Robinson was in the league.  The dude has to be 100 years old by now.  And Ginobli's bald spot is rediculous.  You know how they show the president 4 years later and he is much grayer?  That's this Spurs team.  OLD!  But Freakin GOOD too.  I know why you lame asses like them, and so should I, but I don't.  You want the old to beat the young.  Show them we still got it.  I get it.  I just want to see the new come in and take over.  Durant is going to win several championships, not Lebron.  And I don't want to wait until next year.  Who knows what will happen next year.  This is OK's chance.  I hate it in the NBA that every great team has to first learn how to fail before they win.  I hate taking the lumps.  I want to the Thunder to be the new reigning champs who win 3 in a row.  Then Kobe will go away.  Then LeBron will not win 7 rings, as he predicted.
> 
> But if the Spurs win, they'll just gain a new fan, me.  Granted a fair weather fan, but still a fan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep this in mind though, whens the last time a young team won a championship? Dallas last year was not by any means a young team and neither were the Lakers or Celtics, its usually older mature teams like Boston, San Antonio, etc that win, not young bucks like the Thunder and Clippers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What was that?
Click to expand...


OKC didn't win the championship last night, last time I checked.


----------



## High_Gravity

sealybobo said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> The playoff seeds are not yet set; but it's an interesting discussion to start now!
> 
> Just some thoughts off the top of my head:
> 
> 
> The Spurs are the deepest team I've seen in a long time. I know that that doesn't necessarily mean a whole lot in terms of playoff rotations when teams are only using an 8 man rotation. But it does mean a couple things still. First, they've taken advantage of their depth to potentially get the one seed while playing key players limited minutes. Second, it means that injuries won't hurt them as much as the next team. It'd still be hard to see them winning it all though w/o The Big Three healthy.
> --
> Although the Heat have so much athleticism that they can somewhat defy the conventional wisdom of having strong bigs; I have to believe the odds are against them even with Stern pulling all his punches (inevitably). They can win the weaker East for sure though. So it would depend on who they match-up with from The West.
> --
> I think the Bulls are a bit hyped but I have been taking them more seriously in recent weeks and I do think they are the best team in the East. I do like that they gel as a team. They are fun to watch. But personally, I don't like Rose or Noah so I personally won't be rooting for them.
> --
> The Celtics are the third team from the East with a real shot. I'll lay it out on the table. I'm a C's fan so that's my bias. But ever since Doc inserted Avery Bradley into the starting line-up the defensive intensity has returned. They have all the types of pieces and experience needed. Their achilles heel is rebounding though.
> 
> I could see them beating the Heat or the Bulls; but both would probably be a stretch. So hopefully one of them gets upset from my C's fan P.O.V.
> 
> But the C's often play down to their competition. So before it even gets to that, they'll have their hands full with the freaking Hawks who suck. But still Boston will find a way to keep them in games.
> --
> I like watching the OKC Thunder come playoff time b/c they're exciting. But I have to agree with Shaq. They rely entirely too much on jump shooting. That could hurt them especially if they play a quick team with good perimeter defenders. The Grizzlies or Clippers come to mind.
> --
> Speaking of the Grizzlies and Clippers; I tend to think that neither of them will make it to the conference finals. They are fun to watch though.
> --
> I am disappointed that the 4 v 5 Clippers vs. Lakers match-up did not occur. That would have been epic. Kobe is so jealous of the new kids on the block lol.
> --
> The eight seed is not yet set in the West. This game between Phx and Utah looks like do or die. Phoenix is pretty weak. I think the Spurs will be rooting for them. Houston, who is also in the chase for the last seed is looking dysfunctional. So I think the Spurs would like them too. I think Utah is a sleeper. But I don't think Harris can outplay Parker so it still won't matter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the Spurs are boring and hope it isn't them who wins it all this year.
> 
> Did you forget Dallas?  They may have a repeat in them but I doubt it.  Its tough to do.
> 
> The Lakers.  I was starting to think maybe them and then Meta World Piece of Shit punched that guy on Oklahoma and now I don't think so.  And Bynum is an asshole too.  Bad Karma on this team.  No championship, I hope.  But you never know with Kobe.  He is great.
> 
> I think it is amazing that the Heat are probably not going to win again this year.  I think it is a better story that Lebron still doesn't have a ring.  I'm sure Cleveland fans agree.
> 
> Boston?  Good but no way.  But man is Rondo the bomb or what?
> 
> NY?  I wish.  I don't know why I want them to be good.  NY is a big market and should be good.  Spike Lee vs. Jack Nicholson finals would be great!  Maybe next year when Lin is back.
> 
> I want Oklahoma to win and picked them earlier this year but now I'm not so sure.  They are showing weaknessess all of the sudden.  But I LOVE Durant.  He's the best, not Lebron.  And of course I mean when Kobe retires.  Because he's still the best.
> 
> It would be cool if the Bulls won.  But I just don't see that happening.  They have to win one to win me over.  But they are a solid TEAM and they have Rip Hamilton now too.  Man what would Miami do if the Bulls beat them?  OMG.  I can't wait.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Looks like its going to be Thunder v Heat.  Sorry Celtic fans.  You just don't have enough faith yourself for me to have any in the old boys.  They gotta step up and make that shot like Harden and Westbook.
Click to expand...


Whatever the Celtics have been playing 5 on 8 the whole series, if the Heat win it won't be because they are the better team and even they know that.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Spurs made the mistake of not coming to play in Game 3 and letting the Thunder back in this series. And losing Game 5 at home, starting the game flat was a cardinal offense. And Game 4 in between Sefolosha and Ibaka played above their heads.
> 
> Game 6 is dangerous, but I expect the Spurs to throw everything at the Thunder and then take this back to Game 7 and close it out still.
> 
> I think Game 5 is more dangerous for the Celtics than Game 6 is for the Spurs. Celts will be playing 5 on 8 in a hostile environment and they'll have to play head and shoulders better than the Heat to pull it out. If they don't do it then their backs will be against the wall.



Game 5 is going to be some bullshit, expect to see the rig job tonight in Miami.


----------



## ginscpy

The Thunder are going to win the title.

Durant, Westbrook, Harden, Collison  were all on the Sonics.

Shit......................................


----------



## High_Gravity

ginscpy said:


> The Thunder are going to win the title.
> 
> Durant, Westbrook, Harden, Collison  were all on the Sonics.
> 
> Shit......................................



I still think one of the older teams probably the Spurs is going to win, whens the last time a young team win a title? can anyone answer me that?


----------



## Article 15

ginscpy said:


> The Thunder are going to win the title.
> 
> Durant, Westbrook, Harden, Collison  were all on the Sonics.
> 
> Shit......................................



2/4 isn't bad, I suppose.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spurs made the mistake of not coming to play in Game 3 and letting the Thunder back in this series. And losing Game 5 at home, starting the game flat was a cardinal offense. And Game 4 in between Sefolosha and Ibaka played above their heads.
> 
> Game 6 is dangerous, but I expect the Spurs to throw everything at the Thunder and then take this back to Game 7 and close it out still.
> 
> I think Game 5 is more dangerous for the Celtics than Game 6 is for the Spurs. Celts will be playing 5 on 8 in a hostile environment and they'll have to play head and shoulders better than the Heat to pull it out. If they don't do it then their backs will be against the wall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Game 5 is going to be some bullshit, expect to see the rig job tonight in Miami.
Click to expand...


Forty plus free throws between James/Wade/(Bosh)?


----------



## ginscpy

Article 15 said:


> ginscpy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Thunder are going to win the title.
> 
> Durant, Westbrook, Harden, Collison  were all on the Sonics.
> 
> Shit......................................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2/4 isn't bad, I suppose.
Click to expand...



Well Westbrook and Harden were DRAFTED by the Sonics anyway..........

before the move to Oklahoma City


----------



## ginscpy

The Heat couldn't  beat Dallas last year with Chris Bosh.

What makes you think they can beat the Thunder this season even if Bosh comes back healthy?

The Thunder will polish off the Spurs at SA - then will be rested for the winner of Heat-Celtics.....

Will win the finals in 6 games at the most.


----------



## Article 15

ginscpy said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ginscpy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Thunder are going to win the title.
> 
> Durant, Westbrook, Harden, Collison  were all on the Sonics.
> 
> Shit......................................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2/4 isn't bad, I suppose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well Westbrook and Harden were DRAFTED by the Sonics anyway..........
> 
> before the move to Oklahoma City
Click to expand...


1/2 

At least you're consistently half right.


----------



## Article 15




----------



## ginscpy

Article 15 said:


> ginscpy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2/4 isn't bad, I suppose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well Westbrook and Harden were DRAFTED by the Sonics anyway..........
> 
> before the move to Oklahoma City
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1/2
> 
> At least you're consistently half right.
Click to expand...


I remember both of them being drafted by the Supes


----------



## Article 15

ginscpy said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ginscpy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well Westbrook and Harden were DRAFTED by the Sonics anyway..........
> 
> before the move to Oklahoma City
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1/2
> 
> At least you're consistently half right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I remember both of them being drafted by the Supes
Click to expand...


You remember wrong. The first season they played in OKC was the 2008-2009 season.

Westbrook was drafted in 2008 by Seattle. Harden in 2009 by OKC.


----------



## ginscpy

Article 15 said:


> ginscpy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1/2
> 
> At least you're consistently half right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I remember both of them being drafted by the Supes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You remember wrong. The first season they played in OKC was the 2008-2009 season.
> 
> Westbrook was drafted in 2008 by Seattle. Harden in 2009 by OKC.
Click to expand...


OK -so I was 3/4th right.


----------



## Article 15

ginscpy said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ginscpy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I remember both of them being drafted by the Supes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You remember wrong. The first season they played in OKC was the 2008-2009 season.
> 
> Westbrook was drafted in 2008 by Seattle. Harden in 2009 by OKC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK -so I was 3/4th right.
Click to expand...


Sure, after some goalpost repositioning.


----------



## ginscpy

Article 15 said:


> ginscpy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You remember wrong. The first season they played in OKC was the 2008-2009 season.
> 
> Westbrook was drafted in 2008 by Seattle. Harden in 2009 by OKC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK -so I was 3/4th right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure, after some goalpost repositioning.
Click to expand...


Just for the record - I hope the Thunder lose.

But I don't think they will..............................................


----------



## Paulie

ginscpy said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ginscpy said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK -so I was 3/4th right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, after some goalpost repositioning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just for the record - I hope the Thunder lose.
> 
> But I don't think they will..............................................
Click to expand...


Why, because they high tailed it out of your rainy, smelly ass latte swilling hipster infested city?


----------



## sealybobo

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Spurs made the mistake of not coming to play in Game 3 and letting the Thunder back in this series. And losing Game 5 at home, starting the game flat was a cardinal offense. And Game 4 in between Sefolosha and Ibaka played above their heads.
> 
> Game 6 is dangerous, but I expect the Spurs to throw everything at the Thunder and then take this back to Game 7 and close it out still.
> 
> I think Game 5 is more dangerous for the Celtics than Game 6 is for the Spurs. Celts will be playing 5 on 8 in a hostile environment and they'll have to play head and shoulders better than the Heat to pull it out. If they don't do it then their backs will be against the wall.



The Spurs have nothing left.  They have been exposed.  God I hated every year the Spurs won except the first one with Robinson.  That year I liked the Spurs.  But the Duncan Spurs were/are boring.  Great team basketball, but boring and I don't want them to win.  And I'm glad the Thunder have risen to the challange.  God damn the 2005 Pistons.  Pussies.  Maybe that's why I hate the Spurs so much.  Boring ass team beat Sheed, Ben, Chauncey, Rip and Prince.  I loved that starting 5.  8 straight Eastern Conference finals or something like that.  Almost a decade in Sterns grill.  I'm sure he didn't like us.    No way they liked Sheed.  

Anyways, time for the New Kids on the block.  Next year it will be Thunder, Clippers, Grizzlys, Chicago, Miami, Philly, Indiana.  Kobe, the Celtics and Spurs can retire now.  Or go help Durant win another one.  Bout the only way Kobe wins another one.  

Watch the Spurs come back.  Totally capable.  No one would have believed that the Thunder would win 3 in a row, so not that unthinkable the Spurs win 2 in a row.  But they gotta win in OKC???  NO fucking way.


----------



## sealybobo

High_Gravity said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spurs made the mistake of not coming to play in Game 3 and letting the Thunder back in this series. And losing Game 5 at home, starting the game flat was a cardinal offense. And Game 4 in between Sefolosha and Ibaka played above their heads.
> 
> Game 6 is dangerous, but I expect the Spurs to throw everything at the Thunder and then take this back to Game 7 and close it out still.
> 
> I think Game 5 is more dangerous for the Celtics than Game 6 is for the Spurs. Celts will be playing 5 on 8 in a hostile environment and they'll have to play head and shoulders better than the Heat to pull it out. If they don't do it then their backs will be against the wall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Game 5 is going to be some bullshit, expect to see the rig job tonight in Miami.
Click to expand...


Boston was down big now only 2.  They won't go down without a fight.


----------



## sealybobo

ginscpy said:


> The Heat couldn't  beat Dallas last year with Chris Bosh.
> 
> What makes you think they can beat the Thunder this season even if Bosh comes back healthy?
> 
> The Thunder will polish off the Spurs at SA - then will be rested for the winner of Heat-Celtics.....
> 
> Will win the finals in 6 games at the most.



I hope you meant in OKC because if not, you think its going 7 and the Spurs lose?  I think if it goes 7, which it will not, like in 2005, the Spurs will win.  I just know it.  That's why game 6 is pivotal for the Thunder.  But they will do it.  And Westbrook will show up because its at home.  He sucked in game 5.


----------



## Article 15

Hell fuggin' yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sealybobo

High_Gravity said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think the Spurs are boring and hope it isn't them who wins it all this year.
> 
> Did you forget Dallas?  They may have a repeat in them but I doubt it.  Its tough to do.
> 
> The Lakers.  I was starting to think maybe them and then Meta World Piece of Shit punched that guy on Oklahoma and now I don't think so.  And Bynum is an asshole too.  Bad Karma on this team.  No championship, I hope.  But you never know with Kobe.  He is great.
> 
> I think it is amazing that the Heat are probably not going to win again this year.  I think it is a better story that Lebron still doesn't have a ring.  I'm sure Cleveland fans agree.
> 
> Boston?  Good but no way.  But man is Rondo the bomb or what?
> 
> NY?  I wish.  I don't know why I want them to be good.  NY is a big market and should be good.  Spike Lee vs. Jack Nicholson finals would be great!  Maybe next year when Lin is back.
> 
> I want Oklahoma to win and picked them earlier this year but now I'm not so sure.  They are showing weaknessess all of the sudden.  But I LOVE Durant.  He's the best, not Lebron.  And of course I mean when Kobe retires.  Because he's still the best.
> 
> It would be cool if the Bulls won.  But I just don't see that happening.  They have to win one to win me over.  But they are a solid TEAM and they have Rip Hamilton now too.  Man what would Miami do if the Bulls beat them?  OMG.  I can't wait.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like its going to be Thunder v Heat.  Sorry Celtic fans.  You just don't have enough faith yourself for me to have any in the old boys.  They gotta step up and make that shot like Harden and Westbook.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whatever the Celtics have been playing 5 on 8 the whole series, if the Heat win it won't be because they are the better team and even they know that.
Click to expand...


They know it now.  84% of the time the team that wins game 5 wins the series.  

Magic and the gang are saying Miami plays like its an open court game at the gym.  No plays.  No team concept.  Hopefully Miami/Lebron gets exposed like this every year.  Last year it was in Dallas, this year its in Boston.  Good luck Boston!


----------



## Article 15

sealybobo said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like its going to be Thunder v Heat.  Sorry Celtic fans.  You just don't have enough faith yourself for me to have any in the old boys.  They gotta step up and make that shot like Harden and Westbook.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever the Celtics have been playing 5 on 8 the whole series, if the Heat win it won't be because they are the better team and even they know that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They know it now.  84% of the time the team that wins game 5 wins the series.
> 
> Magic and the gang are saying Miami plays like its an open court game at the gym.  No plays.  No team concept.  Hopefully Miami/Lebron gets exposed like this every year.  Last year it was in Dallas, this year its in Boston.  Good luck Boston!
Click to expand...


Yeah, ESPN post game guys murdered Miami


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Article 15 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever the Celtics have been playing 5 on 8 the whole series, if the Heat win it won't be because they are the better team and even they know that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They know it now.  84% of the time the team that wins game 5 wins the series.
> 
> Magic and the gang are saying Miami plays like its an open court game at the gym.  No plays.  No team concept.  Hopefully Miami/Lebron gets exposed like this every year.  Last year it was in Dallas, this year its in Boston.  Good luck Boston!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, ESPN post game guys murdered Miami
Click to expand...


Sour grapes. They all picked Miami. Barkley and Shaq picked the Celtics in six.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

I was in the gym playing basketball for most of the first three quarters. I watched the final quarter on the stairmaster. I got the typical bs I expected from the refs. Their were two or three calls in the meat of the quarter that weren't even borderline. They were just plain bad calls. The Garnett post-up on Wade where he just flopped down because he didn't want to get posted is the first that comes to mind. That shit would have never been called in the 70's. Be a man and stay on your feet.

But then at the end is when the refs really put their stamp on the game. That called block on Pierce was easily a charge. It should have been ball game right there. Instead, 2 FTs for the Heat.

And then that out of bounds call with 41 seconds left. F'ing #9 ref looking right at the play 7 feet in front of him and he blatantly misses the call. You can say, what's the big deal, replay last 2 minutes of the game anyhow and the C's got the ball. Yea, but if it wasn't conclusive then the ball wouldn't have went to the C's. I laughed when Stern instituted instant replay for the final 2 minutes on plays like that. He unwittingly  shot himself in the foot. Back in the day that was guaranteed cheating for him.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> I was in the gym playing basketball for most of the first three quarters. I watched the final quarter on the stairmaster. I got the typical bs I expected from the refs. Their were two or three calls in the meat of the quarter that weren't even borderline. They were just plain bad calls. The Garnett post-up on Wade where he just flopped down because he didn't want to get posted is the first that comes to mind. That shit would have never been called in the 70's. Be a man and stay on your feet.
> 
> But then at the end is when the refs really put their stamp on the game. That called block on Pierce was easily a charge. It should have been ball game right there. Instead, 2 FTs for the Heat.
> 
> And then that out of bounds call with 41 seconds left. F'ing #9 ref looking right at the play 7 feet in front of him and he blatantly misses the call. You can say, what's the big deal, replay last 2 minutes of the game anyhow and the C's got the ball. Yea, but if it wasn't conclusive then the ball wouldn't have went to the C's. I laughed when Stern instituted instant replay for the final 2 minutes on plays like that. He unwittingly  shot himself in the foot. Back in the day that was guaranteed cheating for him.



Yup I saw that charge on Pierce also, definently a foul on the Heat. The refs are doing their part to keep the Heat in these ball games for sure its just that Miami hasn't been able to capitalize on it, the thing is Boston still has to win another game and with Bosh getting more minutes and the refs on their side anything is possible, Miami can still win this.


----------



## High_Gravity

Article 15 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever the Celtics have been playing 5 on 8 the whole series, if the Heat win it won't be because they are the better team and even they know that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They know it now.  84% of the time the team that wins game 5 wins the series.
> 
> Magic and the gang are saying Miami plays like its an open court game at the gym.  No plays.  No team concept.  Hopefully Miami/Lebron gets exposed like this every year.  Last year it was in Dallas, this year its in Boston.  Good luck Boston!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, ESPN post game guys murdered Miami
Click to expand...


They all picked Miami last night and in game 4, honestly I thought Miami would win last night as well. They really had everything going for them, they were at home, they had Chris Bosh coming back, they had the support of the refs and everyone and their dog picked Miami to win. You really cannot ask for too much more and Miami is blowing it.


----------



## Article 15

Pierce's three in Lebron's face was Kobe-esque.


----------



## High_Gravity

Article 15 said:


> Pierce's three in Lebron's face was Kobe-esque.



The refs went down fighting last night.


----------



## High_Gravity

This is far from over though, Stern is going to do everything in his power to make sure Lebron and company get to the NBA Finals, theres too much invested in this Heat project for it to fail like this.


----------



## High_Gravity

I been thinking on it and theres no way Stern lets Boston win this series, too much time, money and treasure has been invested into Lebron and company, failure is not an option. I expect Miami to win the next 2 games with the most extreme ref help we have ever seen.


----------



## Article 15

High_Gravity said:


> I been thinking on it and theres no way Stern lets Boston win this series, too much time, money and treasure has been invested into Lebron and company, failure is not an option. I expect Miami to win the next 2 games with the most extreme ref help we have ever seen.



If that happens at the Garden tomorrow night the crowd might go European soccer style on the refs and run them out of the building.


----------



## High_Gravity

Article 15 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I been thinking on it and theres no way Stern lets Boston win this series, too much time, money and treasure has been invested into Lebron and company, failure is not an option. I expect Miami to win the next 2 games with the most extreme ref help we have ever seen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If that happens at the Garden tomorrow night the crowd might go European soccer style on the refs and run them out of the building.
Click to expand...


I hate to say it but thats the kind of shit that may need to happen to force Stern and his thugs from rigging these games, to be honest this series would have been over already if the refs would have called the foul on Wade when he hacked Rondo going to the basket in OT in game 2. I expect some wierd shit to happen tomorrow, the refs will not go down without a fight.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Red Auerbach called out the NBA on the flopping BS in the 70s.

Red Auerbach was anti-flopping decades ago !! - YouTube

"Let's clean this thing up. Let's not hurt the game."


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TOM4qgO_IYk]Celtics vs. Heat GAME 5 Highlights (2012 NBA Playoffs) - YouTube[/ame]

Wade slams the ball at the one minute mark after the official had called a foul. Last I checked that's supposed to be at T. Of course, it's Wade (the most over-rated player in NBA history) so there's no call.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Wow. Rondo was totally fouled by Chalmers on the lefty lay-up. He held his hand and he got him with the body. I find it hard to believe that three refs consistently miss those types of calls.

Top 5 Plays of the Night: June 5th - YouTube


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Spurs get up 18 and all of the sudden they're playing 5 v 8. That tech on Jackson was nonsense. And the Thunder are allowed set moving screens on the offensive end.


----------



## sealybobo

Article 15 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever the Celtics have been playing 5 on 8 the whole series, if the Heat win it won't be because they are the better team and even they know that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They know it now.  84% of the time the team that wins game 5 wins the series.
> 
> Magic and the gang are saying Miami plays like its an open court game at the gym.  No plays.  No team concept.  Hopefully Miami/Lebron gets exposed like this every year.  Last year it was in Dallas, this year its in Boston.  Good luck Boston!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, ESPN post game guys murdered Miami
Click to expand...


What is about to happen???  Will Durant do it?  Is Harden heating up?  About to take over?  Take it to another level?  Or are the Spurs going win?  I doubt it, although its anyones guess.  You don't usually win when you blow a 20 point lead.  

Which is why I think basketball is a lot more mental than we think.  If not, why is it so much better to be playing at home?  Or why is it the Spurs can blow a 20 point lead but the Thunder don't go another 20 points ahead of them in the next quarter.  Are they playing differently?  Why not just pretend you are down 20 all the time and then you will wind up 20 points ahead of your opponent?  I just got home when the Spurs were up 12.  I didn't know they were up 20.  I would have been so nervous.  And I'm glad to see the Thunder came back quickly from being 12 down.  

Its the Durant show.  I told you all he was the greatest and you guys said he had no D.  Well he's beating the team you all said was the best team, the deepest team, etc.  Wrong!  The Thunder are ready to take the title.  God please don't blow this guys.


----------



## sealybobo

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Spurs get up 18 and all of the sudden they're playing 5 v 8. That tech on Jackson was nonsense. And the Thunder are allowed set moving screens on the offensive end.



Oh please!  Ginobli just punched Harden and didn't get a flagrant?  Its called playoff basketball.  Stop looking for the refs to bail you out.


----------



## sealybobo

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Spurs get up 18 and all of the sudden they're playing 5 v 8. That tech on Jackson was nonsense. And the Thunder are allowed set moving screens on the offensive end.



Unless a miracle happens or the Spurs all of the sudden turn it on, its over.  The Spurs are not looking good.  OMG I can't believe it!


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

They literally reversed an and one call for Ginobili and then they called a foul for Westbrook after the Spurs already rebounded it.


----------



## sealybobo

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Spurs get up 18 and all of the sudden they're playing 5 v 8. That tech on Jackson was nonsense. And the Thunder are allowed set moving screens on the offensive end.



If it were rigged, they wouldn't be giving Steven Jackson another 3 free throws for nothing.  They already did that.  Remember?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

What the f'ing hell? Durant swings the ball into Jackson and its a foul? NONSENSE.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Harden or whoever flops and they take a 3 from the Spurs.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

sealybobo said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spurs get up 18 and all of the sudden they're playing 5 v 8. That tech on Jackson was nonsense. And the Thunder are allowed set moving screens on the offensive end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh please!  Ginobli just punched Harden and didn't get a flagrant?  Its called playoff basketball.  Stop looking for the refs to bail you out.
Click to expand...


Dude, you constantly complain about the refs rigging it in the east. Do you think its magically different in the west? Be quiet. That wasn't even a flagrant. He got him on the shoulder. Harden pretended otherwise.


----------



## sealybobo

TheGreatGatsby said:


> They literally reversed an and one call for Ginobili and then they called a foul for Westbrook after the Spurs already rebounded it.



I say this in a totally joking competitive kidding way, ok?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

They just called a nonsense foul on Jackson too.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Ibaka just reached in on Duncan three times. No call.


----------



## sealybobo

TheGreatGatsby said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spurs get up 18 and all of the sudden they're playing 5 v 8. That tech on Jackson was nonsense. And the Thunder are allowed set moving screens on the offensive end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh please!  Ginobli just punched Harden and didn't get a flagrant?  Its called playoff basketball.  Stop looking for the refs to bail you out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude, you constantly complain about the refs rigging it in the east. Do you think its magically different in the west? Be quiet. That wasn't even a flagrant. He got him on the shoulder. Harden pretended otherwise.
Click to expand...


The Thunder are beating the Spurs and Boston beating the Heat despite the refs.  Kevin Durant is the greatest.  The next Kobe.  The new Lebron.  God I hope I'm right.  Come on Fisher, Harden, Durant, Ibaka, Westbrook and guy who came from Boston!  

Harden for 3!  Time out Spurs.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

sealybobo said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> They literally reversed an and one call for Ginobili and then they called a foul for Westbrook after the Spurs already rebounded it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I say this in a totally joking competitive kidding way, ok?
Click to expand...


Well. I'll say this much. The ref'ing has been better in this series than the other one. But let's face it. The NBA; they don't rig outcomes (often). They just rig the probabilities. They significantly lessened it for the Spurs but they're looking like they're playing flat. But so are the Thunder. You just wouldn't know it cos they're at the free throw line every other possession.


----------



## sealybobo

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Ibaka just reached in on Duncan three times. No call.



And the refs totally gave it to Boston last night.    Looks to me like the Thunder are stepping up.  That's all.  Doesn't look rigged to me.  Looks like a bad mother fucking team.  I thought they would win it all last year but they ended up getting knocked out by the Lakers or Dallas.  Pissed me off.  But this year is their year.  IF they can win tonight.  They don't win tonight, they don't win at all.  Spurs won't lose in SA.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

sealybobo said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh please!  Ginobli just punched Harden and didn't get a flagrant?  Its called playoff basketball.  Stop looking for the refs to bail you out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, you constantly complain about the refs rigging it in the east. Do you think its magically different in the west? Be quiet. That wasn't even a flagrant. He got him on the shoulder. Harden pretended otherwise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Thunder are beating the Spurs and Boston beating the Heat despite the refs.  Kevin Durant is the greatest.  The next Kobe.  The new Lebron.  God I hope I'm right.  Come on Fisher, Harden, Durant, Ibaka, Westbrook and guy who came from Boston!
> 
> Harden for 3!  Time out Spurs.
Click to expand...


Despite the refs? The calls are going against the Spurs man. And I could care less who the next Kobe is. That crap is over-rated. It's a team sport.


----------



## sealybobo

TheGreatGatsby said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> They literally reversed an and one call for Ginobili and then they called a foul for Westbrook after the Spurs already rebounded it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I say this in a totally joking competitive kidding way, ok?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well. I'll say this much. The ref'ing has been better in this series than the other one. But let's face it. The NBA; they don't rig outcomes (often). They just rig the probabilities. They significantly lessened it for the Spurs but they're looking like they're playing flat. But so are the Thunder. You just wouldn't know it cos they're at the free throw line every other possession.
Click to expand...


Durant has the team on his back ala Jordan.  He is the real deal.  Will go down as one of the all time greats b4 he is done.


----------



## sealybobo

TheGreatGatsby said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, you constantly complain about the refs rigging it in the east. Do you think its magically different in the west? Be quiet. That wasn't even a flagrant. He got him on the shoulder. Harden pretended otherwise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Thunder are beating the Spurs and Boston beating the Heat despite the refs.  Kevin Durant is the greatest.  The next Kobe.  The new Lebron.  God I hope I'm right.  Come on Fisher, Harden, Durant, Ibaka, Westbrook and guy who came from Boston!
> 
> Harden for 3!  Time out Spurs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Despite the refs? The calls are going against the Spurs man. And I could care less who the next Kobe is. That crap is over-rated. It's a team sport.
Click to expand...


Fisher wants a 6th ring.  Ha!  He will have one more than Kobe.  Maybe Kobe should ask to be traded to the Thunder so he can get a 6th ring.  Hell, he could get 10 with Durant.  Durant is going to win as many championships as Lebron said he would win.    What did he say 7?  That is my prediction.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Both of Parker's last drives should have been and ones. Of course the NBA wanted OKC. They know their marketing.


----------



## sealybobo

Perkins, that is his name!  Yea boy!!!


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

sealybobo said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Thunder are beating the Spurs and Boston beating the Heat despite the refs.  Kevin Durant is the greatest.  The next Kobe.  The new Lebron.  God I hope I'm right.  Come on Fisher, Harden, Durant, Ibaka, Westbrook and guy who came from Boston!
> 
> Harden for 3!  Time out Spurs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Despite the refs? The calls are going against the Spurs man. And I could care less who the next Kobe is. That crap is over-rated. It's a team sport.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fisher wants a 6th ring.  Ha!  He will have one more than Kobe.  Maybe Kobe should ask to be traded to the Thunder so he can get a 6th ring.  Hell, he could get 10 with Durant.  Durant is going to win as many championships as Lebron said he would win.    What did he say 7?  That is my prediction.
Click to expand...


All that ring talk is over-rated too. You can't measure a player by rings. Eras are different. Even seasons are different.


----------



## sealybobo

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Both of Parker's last drives should have been and ones. Of course the NBA wanted OKC. They know their marketing.



Then that doesn't look good for Boston in game 6 or 7.  Because no fucking way they wanted Boston to beat Miami.  

The Spurs could have won tonight.  They didn't.  I watched the whole thing.  Nothing unfair about it.  They lost.  

The Thunder are going to fuck up the Heat or Celtics.  The Celtics would have gotten thrashed by the Spurs.  The Thunder will sweep the Celtics.  The Heat too.  Mark my words.  I said it first.


----------



## sealybobo

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Both of Parker's last drives should have been and ones. Of course the NBA wanted OKC. They know their marketing.



Yea, Oklahoma is such a huge market.  Such a big metropolis.  

But I know what you mean.  Everyone wants to see Durant v James.  But we all want the Celtics to beat James.  Either way, we want James beat.  

I can not fucking wait for the Heat Celtic game!  Who's not watching these games?  I feel sorry for them.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Parker got in the lane all night. He shot 5 free throws. The Thunder shot 31 free throws to the Spurs 18.


----------



## theHawk

TheGreatGatsby said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, you constantly complain about the refs rigging it in the east. Do you think its magically different in the west? Be quiet. That wasn't even a flagrant. He got him on the shoulder. Harden pretended otherwise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Thunder are beating the Spurs and Boston beating the Heat despite the refs.  Kevin Durant is the greatest.  The next Kobe.  The new Lebron.  God I hope I'm right.  Come on Fisher, Harden, Durant, Ibaka, Westbrook and guy who came from Boston!
> 
> Harden for 3!  Time out Spurs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Despite the refs? The calls are going against the Spurs man. And I could care less who the next Kobe is. That crap is over-rated. It's a team sport.
Click to expand...


Terribly officiated game.  Every time the Spurs got moving in the fourth the whistles were pulled out.  The technical against Jackson was a joke as well. 

Congratulations Stern, you got the Spurs eleminated again.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

sealybobo said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Both of Parker's last drives should have been and ones. Of course the NBA wanted OKC. They know their marketing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, Oklahoma is such a huge market.  Such a big metropolis.
> 
> But I know what you mean.  Everyone wants to see Durant v James.  But we all want the Celtics to beat James.  Either way, we want James beat.
> 
> I can not fucking wait for the Heat Celtic game!  Who's not watching these games?  I feel sorry for them.
Click to expand...


It's not just a matter of b/c location. It's about the "high flying players" they can market. Now if OKC plays the Heat then it'll be for the Heat's favor. If they play Boston, it'll be in the Thunder's favor b/c Durant is a cornerstone of the league right now. KG and Pierce are yesterday's news; at least that's how Stern wants it.


----------



## sealybobo

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Parker got in the lane all night. He shot 5 free throws. The Thunder shot 31 free throws to the Spurs 18.



If its true, and this is Duncan's last year, I hope he says something at the press conference.  But he's got too much class.


----------



## sealybobo

theHawk said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Thunder are beating the Spurs and Boston beating the Heat despite the refs.  Kevin Durant is the greatest.  The next Kobe.  The new Lebron.  God I hope I'm right.  Come on Fisher, Harden, Durant, Ibaka, Westbrook and guy who came from Boston!
> 
> Harden for 3!  Time out Spurs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Despite the refs? The calls are going against the Spurs man. And I could care less who the next Kobe is. That crap is over-rated. It's a team sport.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Terribly officiated game.  Every time the Spurs got moving in the fourth the whistles were pulled out.  The technical against Jackson was a joke as well.
> 
> Congratulations Stern, you got the Spurs eleminated again.
Click to expand...


Why couldn't he help us Pistons in 2005.  We were trying to repeat!


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

If it's the Heat and Thunder; I won't even watch those games. That's a jungle ball match-up if I've ever seen one.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

theHawk said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Thunder are beating the Spurs and Boston beating the Heat despite the refs.  Kevin Durant is the greatest.  The next Kobe.  The new Lebron.  God I hope I'm right.  Come on Fisher, Harden, Durant, Ibaka, Westbrook and guy who came from Boston!
> 
> Harden for 3!  Time out Spurs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Despite the refs? The calls are going against the Spurs man. And I could care less who the next Kobe is. That crap is over-rated. It's a team sport.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Terribly officiated game.  Every time the Spurs got moving in the fourth the whistles were pulled out.  The technical against Jackson was a joke as well.
> 
> Congratulations Stern, you got the Spurs eleminated again.
Click to expand...


Exactly. The entire second half was a joke. And with Joey Crawford and his cronies on the case, I saw that coming a mile away. The free throw discrepancy was 31 to 18 and the Spurs weren't hacking. Actually the Thunder were at times though.


----------



## theHawk

TheGreatGatsby said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Both of Parker's last drives should have been and ones. Of course the NBA wanted OKC. They know their marketing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, Oklahoma is such a huge market.  Such a big metropolis.
> 
> But I know what you mean.  Everyone wants to see Durant v James.  But we all want the Celtics to beat James.  Either way, we want James beat.
> 
> I can not fucking wait for the Heat Celtic game!  Who's not watching these games?  I feel sorry for them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not just a matter of b/c location. It's about the "high flying players" they can market. Now if OKC plays the Heat then it'll be for the Heat's favor. If they play Boston, it'll be in the Thunder's favor b/c Durant is a cornerstone of the league right now. KG and Pierce are yesterday's news; at least that's how Stern wants it.
Click to expand...


Yes, Stern wants to relive the Magic-Bird era, with Durant and LeBron.


----------



## sealybobo

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Parker got in the lane all night. He shot 5 free throws. The Thunder shot 31 free throws to the Spurs 18.



OKC beat the defending champions in the first round.  Then they beat Gasol, Bynum and Kobe.  If I'm not mistaken, they won 2 championships.  And then OKC just beat the 4 time champion Spurs.

I called this a long time ago.  I said if Boston would happen to win the East, and the Thunder beat them to win their first championship, then the Thunder would have had to go through all 4 former NBA championship teams to win their first title.  I guarantee you no one has ever done that before.  Hell, even if they face Wade and Haslem.  They were champs too.


----------



## sealybobo

theHawk said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, Oklahoma is such a huge market.  Such a big metropolis.
> 
> But I know what you mean.  Everyone wants to see Durant v James.  But we all want the Celtics to beat James.  Either way, we want James beat.
> 
> I can not fucking wait for the Heat Celtic game!  Who's not watching these games?  I feel sorry for them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not just a matter of b/c location. It's about the "high flying players" they can market. Now if OKC plays the Heat then it'll be for the Heat's favor. If they play Boston, it'll be in the Thunder's favor b/c Durant is a cornerstone of the league right now. KG and Pierce are yesterday's news; at least that's how Stern wants it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, Stern wants to relive the Magic-Bird era, with Durant and LeBron.
Click to expand...


Now even though I want the Celtics to win, I want the Heat to win game 6 so they can go 7 games and wear each other out while Thunder rest.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

sealybobo said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Parker got in the lane all night. He shot 5 free throws. The Thunder shot 31 free throws to the Spurs 18.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKC beat the defending champions in the first round.  Then they beat Gasol, Bynum and Kobe.  If I'm not mistaken, they won 2 championships.  And then OKC just beat the 4 time champion Spurs.
> 
> I called this a long time ago.  I said if Boston would happen to win the East, and the Thunder beat them to win their first championship, then the Thunder would have had to go through all 4 former NBA championship teams to win their first title.  I guarantee you no one has ever done that before.  Hell, even if they face Wade and Haslem.  They were champs too.
Click to expand...


The defending champs were not the same team w/o their defensive anchor, Chandler. The Lakers were never a contender. They're done. I think the 31-18 ft advantage is very telling. The Spurs played much better if you look at the game as a whole.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

"It seems like they got every whistle possible...." -- Tim Duncan. I don't know if I've ever heard him complain about the reffing.


----------



## theHawk

TheGreatGatsby said:


> "It seems like they got every whistle possible...." -- Tim Duncan. I don't know if I've ever heard him complain about the reffing.



Yea, I just heard that.  He is absolutely right.

Its unbelievable that Joey Crawford was officiating this game.  This is a man who is known to hate the Spurs and ejected Duncan while he was on the bench once.

The Spurs were clearly the better team tonight, but couldn't overcome the refs.  I've watched the Spurs get eleminated plenty of years by better teams, this is not one of those years.  This is 2006 all over again.


----------



## sealybobo

TheGreatGatsby said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Parker got in the lane all night. He shot 5 free throws. The Thunder shot 31 free throws to the Spurs 18.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKC beat the defending champions in the first round.  Then they beat Gasol, Bynum and Kobe.  If I'm not mistaken, they won 2 championships.  And then OKC just beat the 4 time champion Spurs.
> 
> I called this a long time ago.  I said if Boston would happen to win the East, and the Thunder beat them to win their first championship, then the Thunder would have had to go through all 4 former NBA championship teams to win their first title.  I guarantee you no one has ever done that before.  Hell, even if they face Wade and Haslem.  They were champs too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The defending champs were not the same team w/o their defensive anchor, Chandler. The Lakers were never a contender. They're done. I think the 31-18 ft advantage is very telling. The Spurs played much better if you look at the game as a whole.
Click to expand...


You guys keep poo pooing what I am saying, and so how about Greg Fucking Popovich just said it too!  He said OKC is playing a storybook playoff.  Whether they play Miami or the Celtics, they will have beaten 11 of the last 13 NBA championship fucking teams.  And I was right, no team has ever done that before.

Are the Lakers, Spurs, Dallas, Boston or Heat as good as they were the years they won it?  Probably not.  But so fucking what?  Maybe it was a weak ass year the years they won it?  No one will look back and say the Spurs weren't good.  Until 2 days ago you were sucking the Spurs balls.  Now you say they were not good?  And Kobe, Gasol & Bynum weren't good this year?  Dallas did make the playoffs you know.  

Maybe Durant is that damn good he's making them all look bad?  Ever think of that?


----------



## theHawk

sealybobo said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Despite the refs? The calls are going against the Spurs man. And I could care less who the next Kobe is. That crap is over-rated. It's a team sport.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terribly officiated game.  Every time the Spurs got moving in the fourth the whistles were pulled out.  The technical against Jackson was a joke as well.
> 
> Congratulations Stern, you got the Spurs eleminated again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why couldn't he help us Pistons in 2005.  We were trying to repeat!
Click to expand...


The 2004 and 2005 Pistons were one of the best all around teams ever.  I loved watching that team.  The 2005 playoffs between the Spurs and Pistons were one of the best Finals ever in my opinion.


----------



## sealybobo

theHawk said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> "It seems like they got every whistle possible...." -- Tim Duncan. I don't know if I've ever heard him complain about the reffing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, I just heard that.  He is absolutely right.
> 
> Its unbelievable that Joey Crawford was officiating this game.  This is a man who is known to hate the Spurs and ejected Duncan while he was on the bench once.
> 
> The Spurs were clearly the better team tonight, but couldn't overcome the refs.  I've watched the Spurs get eleminated plenty of years by better teams, this is not one of those years.  This is 2006 all over again.
Click to expand...


By your count how many rings should Tim Duncan have?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

sealybobo said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> OKC beat the defending champions in the first round.  Then they beat Gasol, Bynum and Kobe.  If I'm not mistaken, they won 2 championships.  And then OKC just beat the 4 time champion Spurs.
> 
> I called this a long time ago.  I said if Boston would happen to win the East, and the Thunder beat them to win their first championship, then the Thunder would have had to go through all 4 former NBA championship teams to win their first title.  I guarantee you no one has ever done that before.  Hell, even if they face Wade and Haslem.  They were champs too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The defending champs were not the same team w/o their defensive anchor, Chandler. The Lakers were never a contender. They're done. I think the 31-18 ft advantage is very telling. The Spurs played much better if you look at the game as a whole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You guys keep poo pooing what I am saying, and so how about Greg Fucking Popovich just said it too!  He said OKC is playing a storybook playoff.  Whether they play Miami or the Celtics, they will have beaten 11 of the last 13 NBA championship fucking teams.  And I was right, no team has ever done that before.
> 
> Are the Lakers, Spurs, Dallas, Boston or Heat as good as they were the years they won it?  Probably not.  But so fucking what?  Maybe it was a weak ass year the years they won it?  No one will look back and say the Spurs weren't good.  Until 2 days ago you were sucking the Spurs balls.  Now you say they were not good?  And Kobe, Gasol & Bynum weren't good this year?  Dallas did make the playoffs you know.
> 
> Maybe Durant is that damn good he's making them all look bad?  Ever think of that?
Click to expand...


We don't care about that storybook nonsense. It's Stern that wants us to buy simple minded narratives. If OKC won it straight-up then I'd congratulate them and move on. But that just wasn't the case.


----------



## theHawk

sealybobo said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> "It seems like they got every whistle possible...." -- Tim Duncan. I don't know if I've ever heard him complain about the reffing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, I just heard that.  He is absolutely right.
> 
> Its unbelievable that Joey Crawford was officiating this game.  This is a man who is known to hate the Spurs and ejected Duncan while he was on the bench once.
> 
> The Spurs were clearly the better team tonight, but couldn't overcome the refs.  I've watched the Spurs get eleminated plenty of years by better teams, this is not one of those years.  This is 2006 all over again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By your count how many rings should Tim Duncan have?
Click to expand...


He should have 5.  Like I said he got screwed in 2006.  Spurs would not of choked against the Heat in the Finals.


----------



## sealybobo

theHawk said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Terribly officiated game.  Every time the Spurs got moving in the fourth the whistles were pulled out.  The technical against Jackson was a joke as well.
> 
> Congratulations Stern, you got the Spurs eleminated again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why couldn't he help us Pistons in 2005.  We were trying to repeat!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The 2004 and 2005 Pistons were one of the best all around teams ever.  I loved watching that team.  The 2005 playoffs between the Spurs and Pistons were one of the best Finals ever in my opinion.
Click to expand...


I loved that Piston team too.  I wonder when the Pistons will be good again.  I hate it that we didn't win the lottery and get the number one pick.  

They just asked, "if you were starting a franchise team tomorrow, who do you want?  Durant or Lebron?"


----------



## sealybobo

theHawk said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, I just heard that.  He is absolutely right.
> 
> Its unbelievable that Joey Crawford was officiating this game.  This is a man who is known to hate the Spurs and ejected Duncan while he was on the bench once.
> 
> The Spurs were clearly the better team tonight, but couldn't overcome the refs.  I've watched the Spurs get eleminated plenty of years by better teams, this is not one of those years.  This is 2006 all over again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By your count how many rings should Tim Duncan have?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He should have 5.  Like I said he got screwed in 2006.  Spurs would not of choked against the Heat in the Finals.
Click to expand...


The Spurs would have killed the Heat.  

But Tim has 4 now.  If they screwed him this year and 2006, that's 2 extra rings.  That's 6.  And if Stern hates them, he may have cost him more than that.  But you forgot to include this years screwing.


----------



## Papageorgio

TheGreatGatsby said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> The defending champs were not the same team w/o their defensive anchor, Chandler. The Lakers were never a contender. They're done. I think the 31-18 ft advantage is very telling. The Spurs played much better if you look at the game as a whole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You guys keep poo pooing what I am saying, and so how about Greg Fucking Popovich just said it too!  He said OKC is playing a storybook playoff.  Whether they play Miami or the Celtics, they will have beaten 11 of the last 13 NBA championship fucking teams.  And I was right, no team has ever done that before.
> 
> Are the Lakers, Spurs, Dallas, Boston or Heat as good as they were the years they won it?  Probably not.  But so fucking what?  Maybe it was a weak ass year the years they won it?  No one will look back and say the Spurs weren't good.  Until 2 days ago you were sucking the Spurs balls.  Now you say they were not good?  And Kobe, Gasol & Bynum weren't good this year?  Dallas did make the playoffs you know.
> 
> Maybe Durant is that damn good he's making them all look bad?  Ever think of that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We don't care about that storybook nonsense. It's Stern that wants us to buy simple minded narratives. If OKC won it straight-up then I'd congratulate them and move on. But that just wasn't the case.
Click to expand...


Stern is good friends with the OKC owner, this is a present from Stern.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

theHawk said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, I just heard that.  He is absolutely right.
> 
> Its unbelievable that Joey Crawford was officiating this game.  This is a man who is known to hate the Spurs and ejected Duncan while he was on the bench once.
> 
> The Spurs were clearly the better team tonight, but couldn't overcome the refs.  I've watched the Spurs get eleminated plenty of years by better teams, this is not one of those years.  This is 2006 all over again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By your count how many rings should Tim Duncan have?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He should have 5.  Like I said he got screwed in 2006.  Spurs would not of choked against the Heat in the Finals.
Click to expand...


Oh I don't know about 06. I was confusing it was 04. The Spurs got robbed in 04. They had the Lakers series 2-0 (just like this year) and then came the refs. I don't remember 06 right off.


----------



## sealybobo

TheGreatGatsby said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> The defending champs were not the same team w/o their defensive anchor, Chandler. The Lakers were never a contender. They're done. I think the 31-18 ft advantage is very telling. The Spurs played much better if you look at the game as a whole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You guys keep poo pooing what I am saying, and so how about Greg Fucking Popovich just said it too!  He said OKC is playing a storybook playoff.  Whether they play Miami or the Celtics, they will have beaten 11 of the last 13 NBA championship fucking teams.  And I was right, no team has ever done that before.
> 
> Are the Lakers, Spurs, Dallas, Boston or Heat as good as they were the years they won it?  Probably not.  But so fucking what?  Maybe it was a weak ass year the years they won it?  No one will look back and say the Spurs weren't good.  Until 2 days ago you were sucking the Spurs balls.  Now you say they were not good?  And Kobe, Gasol & Bynum weren't good this year?  Dallas did make the playoffs you know.
> 
> Maybe Durant is that damn good he's making them all look bad?  Ever think of that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We don't care about that storybook nonsense. It's Stern that wants us to buy simple minded narratives. If OKC won it straight-up then I'd congratulate them and move on. But that just wasn't the case.
Click to expand...


Dirk Nowitzki, BITCH SLAP.

Kobe Bryant  Bitch slapped!

Tim Duncan the greatest power forward of all time!  Time to retire gramps.

Didn't the Thunder sweep the Mavs and Lakers?  And then they beat the Spurs 4 in a row, after spotting them 2.  

Next is Lebron or Garnett.  Get your excuses ready if its Celtics.  If its the Heat, we will keep you posted because you won't be watching.


----------



## sealybobo

TheGreatGatsby said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> By your count how many rings should Tim Duncan have?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He should have 5.  Like I said he got screwed in 2006.  Spurs would not of choked against the Heat in the Finals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh I don't know about 06. I was confusing it was 04. The Spurs got robbed in 04. They had the Lakers series 2-0 (just like this year) and then came the refs. I don't remember 06 right off.
Click to expand...


I remember not wanting the Pistons to have to face the Spurs that year.  And in 2005 they showed us why.


----------



## theHawk

sealybobo said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> By your count how many rings should Tim Duncan have?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He should have 5.  Like I said he got screwed in 2006.  Spurs would not of choked against the Heat in the Finals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Spurs would have killed the Heat.
> 
> But Tim has 4 now.  If they screwed him this year and 2006, that's 2 extra rings.  That's 6.  And if Stern hates them, he may have cost him more than that.  But you forgot to include this years screwing.
Click to expand...


Well, lol, I can't say for sure they would of beat the Heat/Celts.  

It just would had been nice to see him get 5 and possibly 6 next year, to be the first since MJ to do before Kobe or LeBron.  And no I don't count bench role-players like Fisher or Horry that bounce from team to team and got lucky where they landed.


----------



## theHawk

sealybobo said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> He should have 5.  Like I said he got screwed in 2006.  Spurs would not of choked against the Heat in the Finals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I don't know about 06. I was confusing it was 04. The Spurs got robbed in 04. They had the Lakers series 2-0 (just like this year) and then came the refs. I don't remember 06 right off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I remember not wanting the Pistons to have to face the Spurs that year.  And in 2005 they showed us why.
Click to expand...


'06 was the Dallas screwjob.  The MVP of that series was Steve Javie.


----------



## sealybobo

theHawk said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> He should have 5.  Like I said he got screwed in 2006.  Spurs would not of choked against the Heat in the Finals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Spurs would have killed the Heat.
> 
> But Tim has 4 now.  If they screwed him this year and 2006, that's 2 extra rings.  That's 6.  And if Stern hates them, he may have cost him more than that.  But you forgot to include this years screwing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, lol, I can't say for sure they would of beat the Heat/Celts.
> 
> It just would had been nice to see him get 5 and possibly 6 next year, to be the first since MJ to do before Kobe or LeBron.  And no I don't count bench role-players like Fisher or Horry that bounce from team to team and got lucky where they landed.
Click to expand...


Lebron won't win 3 championships.

But I won't say anything bad about Kobe.  Last time I did he ripped off 2 championships.  And I said he'd NEVER win another one wo Shaq.

I don't think Kobe will, but you never know.  

Shaq on Inside the NBA is really funny.  Last show until next year.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> If it's the Heat and Thunder; I won't even watch those games. That's a jungle ball match-up if I've ever seen one.



Get ready for it because thats what Stern is gunning for, get ready for the rig job tonight and Saturday in Miami, we are about to see the refs get involved in a way we have never seen before.


----------



## High_Gravity

sealybobo said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ibaka just reached in on Duncan three times. No call.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the refs totally gave it to Boston last night.    Looks to me like the Thunder are stepping up.  That's all.  Doesn't look rigged to me.  Looks like a bad mother fucking team.  I thought they would win it all last year but they ended up getting knocked out by the Lakers or Dallas.  Pissed me off.  But this year is their year.  IF they can win tonight.  They don't win tonight, they don't win at all.  Spurs won't lose in SA.
Click to expand...


Are you nuts? the refs aren't giving Boston a motherfuckin thing, the Celtics have been playing 5 on 8 the whole fuckin series against Miami and thats not going to change tonight either. The bottom line is the league wants OKC V.S Heat in the Finals to try and promote the new rivalry Kevin Durant v.s Lebron James


----------



## High_Gravity

theHawk said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> "It seems like they got every whistle possible...." -- Tim Duncan. I don't know if I've ever heard him complain about the reffing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, I just heard that.  He is absolutely right.
> 
> Its unbelievable that Joey Crawford was officiating this game.  This is a man who is known to hate the Spurs and ejected Duncan while he was on the bench once.
> 
> The Spurs were clearly the better team tonight, but couldn't overcome the refs.  I've watched the Spurs get eleminated plenty of years by better teams, this is not one of those years.  This is 2006 all over again.
Click to expand...


I feel you Joey Crawford is a fuckin asshole, he hates the Spurs and the Celtics, he gave Rondo a technical in game 4 when he was laying on the ground. Joey Crawford single handedly cost the Celtics the championship back in 2010 with a rigged game 7.


----------



## High_Gravity

sealybobo said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Despite the refs? The calls are going against the Spurs man. And I could care less who the next Kobe is. That crap is over-rated. It's a team sport.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terribly officiated game.  Every time the Spurs got moving in the fourth the whistles were pulled out.  The technical against Jackson was a joke as well.
> 
> Congratulations Stern, you got the Spurs eleminated again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why couldn't he help us Pistons in 2005.  We were trying to repeat!
Click to expand...


Those Pistons were not that marketable for Stern to help them win multiple championships, its only marketable if the team is popular and has a player like Kobe Bryant or Lebron James that people fall in love with and sell merchandise.


----------



## High_Gravity

sealybobo said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not just a matter of b/c location. It's about the "high flying players" they can market. Now if OKC plays the Heat then it'll be for the Heat's favor. If they play Boston, it'll be in the Thunder's favor b/c Durant is a cornerstone of the league right now. KG and Pierce are yesterday's news; at least that's how Stern wants it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Stern wants to relive the Magic-Bird era, with Durant and LeBron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now even though I want the Celtics to win, I want the Heat to win game 6 so they can go 7 games and wear each other out while Thunder rest.
Click to expand...


As far as I understand it the Finals will start June 12th regardless, so your post about the Thunder getting rest is irrelevant because it doesnt matter if the Boston/Miami series ends tonight or Saturday the Finals will start on the 12th regardless. Anyways they are a young team stacked with 20 year olds besides Derek Fisher so why do they need "rest"?


----------



## High_Gravity

sealybobo said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why couldn't he help us Pistons in 2005.  We were trying to repeat!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 2004 and 2005 Pistons were one of the best all around teams ever.  I loved watching that team.  The 2005 playoffs between the Spurs and Pistons were one of the best Finals ever in my opinion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I loved that Piston team too.  I wonder when the Pistons will be good again.  I hate it that we didn't win the lottery and get the number one pick.
> 
> They just asked, "if you were starting a franchise team tomorrow, who do you want?  Durant or Lebron?"
Click to expand...


Durant.


----------



## Mad Scientist

Papageorgio said:


> Stern is good friends with the OKC owner, this is a present from Stern.





High_Gravity said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it's the Heat and Thunder; I won't even watch those games. That's a jungle ball match-up if I've ever seen one.
> 
> 
> 
> Get ready for it because thats what Stern is gunning for, get ready for the rig job tonight and Saturday in Miami, we are about to see the refs get involved in a way we have never seen before.
Click to expand...

You guys sayin' the NBA is scripted? 

Or just not quite as bad as say a Don King fight or the WWE?


----------



## High_Gravity

Mad Scientist said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stern is good friends with the OKC owner, this is a present from Stern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it's the Heat and Thunder; I won't even watch those games. That's a jungle ball match-up if I've ever seen one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Get ready for it because thats what Stern is gunning for, get ready for the rig job tonight and Saturday in Miami, we are about to see the refs get involved in a way we have never seen before.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You guys sayin' the NBA is scripted?
> 
> Or just not quite as bad as say a Don King fight or the WWE?
Click to expand...


Well the NBA is about making money of course, and a OKC V.S Miami Finals would generate alot more revenue than say a Celtics/Spurs Finals.


----------



## sealybobo

High_Gravity said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Terribly officiated game.  Every time the Spurs got moving in the fourth the whistles were pulled out.  The technical against Jackson was a joke as well.
> 
> Congratulations Stern, you got the Spurs eleminated again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why couldn't he help us Pistons in 2005.  We were trying to repeat!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those Pistons were not that marketable for Stern to help them win multiple championships, its only marketable if the team is popular and has a player like Kobe Bryant or Lebron James that people fall in love with and sell merchandise.
Click to expand...


But I do believe cheating occured that year.  If you watch the 7 games again, just like you guys see the refs cheating now because you are looking for it, one of my friends pointed out that Chaucey Billups was throwing games and it was MORE obvious that the refs are being now.  It was BLATENTLY obvious.  

Chauncey probably figured he already had a ring, fuck it.  And if its rigged anyways, may as well bet the farm your team will lose and go with the flow.  Or have all your friends and relatives do it so you don't get caught.  Or just do it for the mob and then they can pay you under the table later.  

If the game is rigged like you guys say, who can blame Chauncey?


----------



## High_Gravity

sealybobo said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why couldn't he help us Pistons in 2005.  We were trying to repeat!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those Pistons were not that marketable for Stern to help them win multiple championships, its only marketable if the team is popular and has a player like Kobe Bryant or Lebron James that people fall in love with and sell merchandise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But I do believe cheating occured that year.  If you watch the 7 games again, just like you guys see the refs cheating now because you are looking for it, one of my friends pointed out that Chaucey Billups was throwing games and it was MORE obvious that the refs are being now.  It was BLATENTLY obvious.
> 
> Chauncey probably figured he already had a ring, fuck it.  And if its rigged anyways, may as well bet the farm your team will lose and go with the flow.  Or have all your friends and relatives do it so you don't get caught.  Or just do it for the mob and then they can pay you under the table later.
> 
> If the game is rigged like you guys say, who can blame Chauncey?
Click to expand...


After that whole game 7 debacle in the 2010 NBA Finals I know anything is possible, the league will do what they can to effect the outcome to where its the most profitable for them.


----------



## theHawk

Mad Scientist said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stern is good friends with the OKC owner, this is a present from Stern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it's the Heat and Thunder; I won't even watch those games. That's a jungle ball match-up if I've ever seen one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Get ready for it because thats what Stern is gunning for, get ready for the rig job tonight and Saturday in Miami, we are about to see the refs get involved in a way we have never seen before.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You guys sayin' the NBA is scripted?
> 
> Or just not quite as bad as say a Don King fight or the WWE?
Click to expand...


Yes it is much more like WWE now, "sports entertainment".

Its Hero-ball now.  All about who has the best dunks.  Look at how much coverage Blake Griffin gets even though he can't post up to save his life.


----------



## sealybobo

High_Gravity said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Stern wants to relive the Magic-Bird era, with Durant and LeBron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now even though I want the Celtics to win, I want the Heat to win game 6 so they can go 7 games and wear each other out while Thunder rest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As far as I understand it the Finals will start June 12th regardless, so your post about the Thunder getting rest is irrelevant because it doesnt matter if the Boston/Miami series ends tonight or Saturday the Finals will start on the 12th regardless. Anyways they are a young team stacked with 20 year olds besides Derek Fisher so why do they need "rest"?
Click to expand...


Irrelevant?  You don't see the difference between the series ending tonight and Saturday?  Let me help you.  Its 3 days extra rest the Thunder will get that the Celtics won't.  And if its not about the Thunder getting rest, its about the Celtics NOT getting a rest.  They aren't 20 years old.   

Today is the 7th.  If the Celtics win tonight, they will get an extra 5 days rest b4 the 12th.  You don't think they would like the extra 2 days rest?  

If it goes until Saturday, which will be the 9th, that's only 3 days b4 the finals for whoever wins.  

And if not physical rest, mental rest.  Why spend all day today thinking about Lebron when the Celtics could be resting, practicing, healing and preparing for Durant?  

How about preperation? 

And don't even think for a minute that the Thunder will get rusty because of the time off.  They swept everyone else practically and came out fresh and strong after the break.  THey are focused.  

And besides, none of the teams they are playing are any good anyways, right?  First the Mavs sucked, then it was no big deal when they beat the Lakers, then it was the refs when they beat the Spurs.  And you will say Boston wasn't as good as they were when they won their last championship.  But what will you say if they end up winning it all?  You will have their collective balls so far down your throat.  They only suck because the Thunder make them look sucky.


----------



## theHawk

High_Gravity said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ibaka just reached in on Duncan three times. No call.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the refs totally gave it to Boston last night.    Looks to me like the Thunder are stepping up.  That's all.  Doesn't look rigged to me.  Looks like a bad mother fucking team.  I thought they would win it all last year but they ended up getting knocked out by the Lakers or Dallas.  Pissed me off.  But this year is their year.  IF they can win tonight.  They don't win tonight, they don't win at all.  Spurs won't lose in SA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you nuts? the refs aren't giving Boston a motherfuckin thing, the Celtics have been playing 5 on 8 the whole fuckin series against Miami and thats not going to change tonight either. The bottom line is the league wants OKC V.S Heat in the Finals to try and promote the new rivalry Kevin Durant v.s Lebron James
Click to expand...


Yup, I expect the Stern thugs to be out in force tonight against the Celts.


----------



## GHook93

High_Gravity said:


> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stern is good friends with the OKC owner, this is a present from Stern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Get ready for it because thats what Stern is gunning for, get ready for the rig job tonight and Saturday in Miami, we are about to see the refs get involved in a way we have never seen before.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You guys sayin' the NBA is scripted?
> 
> Or just not quite as bad as say a Don King fight or the WWE?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well the NBA is about making money of course, and a OKC V.S Miami Finals would generate alot more revenue than say a Celtics/Spurs Finals.
Click to expand...


I don't believe the conspiracy theories. The obviously want certain teams in, but they don't rig it that way.

Either way I am pulling for Boston tonight. Other than that fact I can't stand LBJ, I am a fan of KG (hometown, got to see him play in highschool)!


----------



## sealybobo

Since Michael Fucking Jordan and Karl Malone last went at it, only 6 teams have won 13 titles.    

Dallas, Lakers, Celtics, Spurs, Miami and Detroit.  

The Thunder have taken out 10 years worth of championships.  It will be 11 after they beat either Miami or Boston.


----------



## High_Gravity

GHook93 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> 
> You guys sayin' the NBA is scripted?
> 
> Or just not quite as bad as say a Don King fight or the WWE?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well the NBA is about making money of course, and a OKC V.S Miami Finals would generate alot more revenue than say a Celtics/Spurs Finals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't believe the conspiracy theories. The obviously want certain teams in, but they don't rig it that way.
> 
> Either way I am pulling for Boston tonight. Other than that fact I can't stand LBJ, I am a fan of KG (hometown, got to see him play in highschool)!
Click to expand...


In close games all it takes is a few bad calls and some free throws to change a series your way, game 2 of the Boston/Miami series is a prime example of this, that shit made national attention!


----------



## High_Gravity

sealybobo said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now even though I want the Celtics to win, I want the Heat to win game 6 so they can go 7 games and wear each other out while Thunder rest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As far as I understand it the Finals will start June 12th regardless, so your post about the Thunder getting rest is irrelevant because it doesnt matter if the Boston/Miami series ends tonight or Saturday the Finals will start on the 12th regardless. Anyways they are a young team stacked with 20 year olds besides Derek Fisher so why do they need "rest"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Irrelevant?  You don't see the difference between the series ending tonight and Saturday?  Let me help you.  Its 3 days extra rest the Thunder will get that the Celtics won't.  And if its not about the Thunder getting rest, its about the Celtics NOT getting a rest.  They aren't 20 years old.
> 
> Today is the 7th.  If the Celtics win tonight, they will get an extra 5 days rest b4 the 12th.  You don't think they would like the extra 2 days rest?
> 
> If it goes until Saturday, which will be the 9th, that's only 3 days b4 the finals for whoever wins.
> 
> And if not physical rest, mental rest.  Why spend all day today thinking about Lebron when the Celtics could be resting, practicing, healing and preparing for Durant?
> 
> How about preperation?
> 
> And don't even think for a minute that the Thunder will get rusty because of the time off.  They swept everyone else practically and came out fresh and strong after the break.  THey are focused.
> 
> And besides, none of the teams they are playing are any good anyways, right?  First the Mavs sucked, then it was no big deal when they beat the Lakers, then it was the refs when they beat the Spurs.  And you will say Boston wasn't as good as they were when they won their last championship.  But what will you say if they end up winning it all?  You will have their collective balls so far down your throat.  They only suck because the Thunder make them look sucky.
Click to expand...


You said the Thunder would get extra rest in your post, the fact is they won't because the Finals are starting the same day no matter how long this series goes between Boston/Miami.


----------



## High_Gravity

theHawk said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the refs totally gave it to Boston last night.    Looks to me like the Thunder are stepping up.  That's all.  Doesn't look rigged to me.  Looks like a bad mother fucking team.  I thought they would win it all last year but they ended up getting knocked out by the Lakers or Dallas.  Pissed me off.  But this year is their year.  IF they can win tonight.  They don't win tonight, they don't win at all.  Spurs won't lose in SA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you nuts? the refs aren't giving Boston a motherfuckin thing, the Celtics have been playing 5 on 8 the whole fuckin series against Miami and thats not going to change tonight either. The bottom line is the league wants OKC V.S Heat in the Finals to try and promote the new rivalry Kevin Durant v.s Lebron James
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup, I expect the Stern thugs to be out in force tonight against the Celts.
Click to expand...


You know it, they are going to do whatever they can to help Miami pull out this series.


----------



## High_Gravity

And another thing fuck Robert Horry too, that asshole was on NBA TV last night talking mad shit about how the Heat are easily going to eclipse Boston in these last 2 games.


----------



## bobcollum

High_Gravity said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you nuts? the refs aren't giving Boston a motherfuckin thing, the Celtics have been playing 5 on 8 the whole fuckin series against Miami and thats not going to change tonight either. The bottom line is the league wants OKC V.S Heat in the Finals to try and promote the new rivalry Kevin Durant v.s Lebron James
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, I expect the Stern thugs to be out in force tonight against the Celts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know it, they are going to do whatever they can to help Miami pull out this series.
Click to expand...


It'll be tough, part of the schtick is giving most of the calls to the home team.


----------



## High_Gravity

bobcollum said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, I expect the Stern thugs to be out in force tonight against the Celts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know it, they are going to do whatever they can to help Miami pull out this series.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It'll be tough, part of the schtick is giving most of the calls to the home team.
Click to expand...


Thats not going to happen tonight, Stern has money to make and Miami Heat NBA Finals merchandise to sell, they can't afford to let a team like the Celtics get in the way of that.


----------



## High_Gravity

I have a terrible feeling about tonight.


----------



## High_Gravity

Another thing, a masseuse died in Chris Bosh's house yesterday, and he is allowed to play without an investigation? I guarantee you if someone died in Rondo or Paul Pierce's house David Stern would restrict them from playing in this series until a full investigation was conducted.


----------



## bobcollum

High_Gravity said:


> bobcollum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know it, they are going to do whatever they can to help Miami pull out this series.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It'll be tough, part of the schtick is giving most of the calls to the home team.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats not going to happen tonight, Stern has money to make and Miami Heat NBA Finals merchandise to sell, they can't afford to let a team like the Celtics get in the way of that.
Click to expand...


I hope you're wrong, but it's pretty obvious the NBA is on some sort of fix.


----------



## High_Gravity

bobcollum said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bobcollum said:
> 
> 
> 
> It'll be tough, part of the schtick is giving most of the calls to the home team.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats not going to happen tonight, Stern has money to make and Miami Heat NBA Finals merchandise to sell, they can't afford to let a team like the Celtics get in the way of that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hope you're wrong, but it's pretty obvious the NBA is on some sort of fix.
Click to expand...


Think of it like this, when the refs help Miami win the next 2 games it will cause alot of hype and drama for the OKC V.S Heat Finals, it will break records and sell alot of merchandise, we got to make this money and sell this merchandise ya heard? This is the new rivalry the NBA is dying to sell us, Lebron v.s Durant but it can't happen unless they face off in the Finals.


----------



## bobcollum

High_Gravity said:


> bobcollum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats not going to happen tonight, Stern has money to make and Miami Heat NBA Finals merchandise to sell, they can't afford to let a team like the Celtics get in the way of that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you're wrong, but it's pretty obvious the NBA is on some sort of fix.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Think of it like this, when the refs help Miami win the next 2 games it will cause alot of hype and drama for the OKC V.S Heat Finals, it will break records and sell alot of merchandise, we got to make this money and sell this merchandise ya heard? This is the new rivalry the NBA is dying to sell us, Lebron v.s Durant but it can't happen unless they face off in the Finals.
Click to expand...


So based on what we know an OKC vs Miami finals would probably give it to OKC...because why take away the 'will this be the year?' drama that LBJ always creates?


----------



## High_Gravity

bobcollum said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bobcollum said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you're wrong, but it's pretty obvious the NBA is on some sort of fix.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Think of it like this, when the refs help Miami win the next 2 games it will cause alot of hype and drama for the OKC V.S Heat Finals, it will break records and sell alot of merchandise, we got to make this money and sell this merchandise ya heard? This is the new rivalry the NBA is dying to sell us, Lebron v.s Durant but it can't happen unless they face off in the Finals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So based on what we know an OKC vs Miami finals would probably give it to OKC...because why take away the 'will this be the year?' drama that LBJ always creates?
Click to expand...


In a Heat v.s OKC Finals the NBA wins anyways but they would like to see Lebron win that, Lebron has been hyped as the best basketball player on earth for the last 5 years and has yet to win any championships, he is 0-2 in the Finals so far and has choked on numerous occasions in the clutch. The bottom line is Stern needs his boys to start winning championships, the Miami Heat wasn't put together to be the runner up.


----------



## sealybobo

High_Gravity said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> As far as I understand it the Finals will start June 12th regardless, so your post about the Thunder getting rest is irrelevant because it doesnt matter if the Boston/Miami series ends tonight or Saturday the Finals will start on the 12th regardless. Anyways they are a young team stacked with 20 year olds besides Derek Fisher so why do they need "rest"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Irrelevant?  You don't see the difference between the series ending tonight and Saturday?  Let me help you.  Its 3 days extra rest the Thunder will get that the Celtics won't.  And if its not about the Thunder getting rest, its about the Celtics NOT getting a rest.  They aren't 20 years old.
> 
> Today is the 7th.  If the Celtics win tonight, they will get an extra 5 days rest b4 the 12th.  You don't think they would like the extra 2 days rest?
> 
> If it goes until Saturday, which will be the 9th, that's only 3 days b4 the finals for whoever wins.
> 
> And if not physical rest, mental rest.  Why spend all day today thinking about Lebron when the Celtics could be resting, practicing, healing and preparing for Durant?
> 
> How about preperation?
> 
> And don't even think for a minute that the Thunder will get rusty because of the time off.  They swept everyone else practically and came out fresh and strong after the break.  THey are focused.
> 
> And besides, none of the teams they are playing are any good anyways, right?  First the Mavs sucked, then it was no big deal when they beat the Lakers, then it was the refs when they beat the Spurs.  And you will say Boston wasn't as good as they were when they won their last championship.  But what will you say if they end up winning it all?  You will have their collective balls so far down your throat.  They only suck because the Thunder make them look sucky.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said the Thunder would get extra rest in your post, the fact is they won't because the Finals are starting the same day no matter how long this series goes between Boston/Miami.
Click to expand...


Oh right.  I get it now.  Its the Celtics who are not getting the rest.  Because for Miami to make the finals, they need it to go 7.  So the only one looking for some rest is Boston.  Doesn't look like they are going to get it.  I can't believe they're getting Lebroned at home.


----------



## sealybobo

High_Gravity said:


> bobcollum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Think of it like this, when the refs help Miami win the next 2 games it will cause alot of hype and drama for the OKC V.S Heat Finals, it will break records and sell alot of merchandise, we got to make this money and sell this merchandise ya heard? This is the new rivalry the NBA is dying to sell us, Lebron v.s Durant but it can't happen unless they face off in the Finals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So based on what we know an OKC vs Miami finals would probably give it to OKC...because why take away the 'will this be the year?' drama that LBJ always creates?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In a Heat v.s OKC Finals the NBA wins anyways but they would like to see Lebron win that, Lebron has been hyped as the best basketball player on earth for the last 5 years and has yet to win any championships, he is 0-2 in the Finals so far and has choked on numerous occasions in the clutch. The bottom line is Stern needs his boys to start winning championships, the Miami Heat wasn't put together to be the runner up.
Click to expand...


Because lets face it.  Across the country, I bet Lebron jersey sales are down.  If he wins one, sales of his jersey will go up.  Kids won't care and don't remember when he left Cleveland.  All they/we respect is winning.  And so if Lebron doesn't win again, he's going to be a joke.  But people will be happy to see him lose.  Stern doesn't want to piss us all off, does he?  Durant is a guy everyone respects.  Lebron not so much.  Maybe Stern will realize that Durant is a better ambassador.  And Lebron can continue to chase what Durant already has.  

I don't know why you think stern wants what his fans don't?  

Lets face it boys.  The Celtics just can't deliver every night consistantly.  That is their problem.  Pierce, Garnett and Allen can turn it on in spurts, but not an entire game.  Lebron is just running roughshot over those old boys.  They are trying, but they just can't keep up.  And they are playing pretty good too.  They aren't giving up.  They are just losing.  The Celtics stink.  Think they have a comeback?  I doubt that.  At home?  Oh stern.  Stop picking on us.


----------



## sealybobo

bobcollum said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bobcollum said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you're wrong, but it's pretty obvious the NBA is on some sort of fix.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Think of it like this, when the refs help Miami win the next 2 games it will cause alot of hype and drama for the OKC V.S Heat Finals, it will break records and sell alot of merchandise, we got to make this money and sell this merchandise ya heard? This is the new rivalry the NBA is dying to sell us, Lebron v.s Durant but it can't happen unless they face off in the Finals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So based on what we know an OKC vs Miami finals would probably give it to OKC...because why take away the 'will this be the year?' drama that LBJ always creates?
Click to expand...


Durant is going to be LeBron's nemisis.  He's just unstoppable.  Not athletic like Lebron, but tall and a better shooter.  And Durant knows how to win.  I thought they were going to win next year.  

Are you watching the game?  Lebron is drinking the Celtics Milkshake.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

I didn't watch Game 6; but fixed or not (and of course it is); the Celts clearly did not show up to play. They'll need another great game in Miami. That was a total waste; just like SA wasted their chances despite the fix.


----------



## High_Gravity

sealybobo said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bobcollum said:
> 
> 
> 
> So based on what we know an OKC vs Miami finals would probably give it to OKC...because why take away the 'will this be the year?' drama that LBJ always creates?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In a Heat v.s OKC Finals the NBA wins anyways but they would like to see Lebron win that, Lebron has been hyped as the best basketball player on earth for the last 5 years and has yet to win any championships, he is 0-2 in the Finals so far and has choked on numerous occasions in the clutch. The bottom line is Stern needs his boys to start winning championships, the Miami Heat wasn't put together to be the runner up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because lets face it.  Across the country, I bet Lebron jersey sales are down.  If he wins one, sales of his jersey will go up.  Kids won't care and don't remember when he left Cleveland.  All they/we respect is winning.  And so if Lebron doesn't win again, he's going to be a joke.  But people will be happy to see him lose.  Stern doesn't want to piss us all off, does he?  Durant is a guy everyone respects.  Lebron not so much.  Maybe Stern will realize that Durant is a better ambassador.  And Lebron can continue to chase what Durant already has.
> 
> I don't know why you think stern wants what his fans don't?
> 
> Lets face it boys.  The Celtics just can't deliver every night consistantly.  That is their problem.  Pierce, Garnett and Allen can turn it on in spurts, but not an entire game.  Lebron is just running roughshot over those old boys.  They are trying, but they just can't keep up.  And they are playing pretty good too.  They aren't giving up.  They are just losing.  The Celtics stink.  Think they have a comeback?  I doubt that.  At home?  Oh stern.  Stop picking on us.
Click to expand...


Lebrons jersey is already one of the top selling jerseys in the country regardless, you totally have no idea what you are talking about.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> I didn't watch Game 6; but fixed or not (and of course it is); the Celts clearly did not show up to play. They'll need another great game in Miami. That was a total waste; just like SA wasted their chances despite the fix.



I watched the first 5 minutes and turned the channel, the game was rigged, Lebron was literally making every shot and the Celtics were totally flat, nobody showed up to play. The refs already did their job in this series by stealing game 2 and handing it to Miami, Miami is going to totally go off in the next game and go to the Finals, looks like Stern got what he wants. The house always wins I guess.


----------



## Paulie

High_Gravity said:


> bobcollum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats not going to happen tonight, Stern has money to make and Miami Heat NBA Finals merchandise to sell, they can't afford to let a team like the Celtics get in the way of that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you're wrong, but it's pretty obvious the NBA is on some sort of fix.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Think of it like this, when the refs help Miami win the next 2 games it will cause alot of hype and drama for the OKC V.S Heat Finals, it will break records and sell alot of merchandise, we got to make this money and sell this merchandise ya heard? This is the new rivalry the NBA is dying to sell us, Lebron v.s Durant but it can't happen unless they face off in the Finals.
Click to expand...


It's the same way in the NHL.  Gary Bettman hates the NJ Devils because they're a tiny market and they always do well in the playoffs and get to the finals a lot.  I hate the Devils, being a Flyers fan, but I can easily recognize when the refs are obviously being much harder on NJ than other teams.


----------



## High_Gravity

Paulie said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bobcollum said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you're wrong, but it's pretty obvious the NBA is on some sort of fix.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Think of it like this, when the refs help Miami win the next 2 games it will cause alot of hype and drama for the OKC V.S Heat Finals, it will break records and sell alot of merchandise, we got to make this money and sell this merchandise ya heard? This is the new rivalry the NBA is dying to sell us, Lebron v.s Durant but it can't happen unless they face off in the Finals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's the same way in the NHL.  Gary Bettman hates the NJ Devils because they're a tiny market and they always do well in the playoffs and get to the finals a lot.  I hate the Devils, being a Flyers fan, but I can easily recognize when the refs are obviously being much harder on NJ than other teams.
Click to expand...


Yup thats basically how its going down now in the Celtics/Heat series, Stern hates the Celtics because they have been a thorn in the side of his boy Lebron for years now and they are the last thing standing in the way between Lebron and the NBA Finals, the refs rigging game 2 of the series was genius because that gave Miami enough breathing room to come back in the series, without that it would have been 4-1 Boston already.


----------



## High_Gravity

Not to mention Stern got a game 7, which is what he wanted because that will make alot of money from the viewers alone. That asshole is gonna get hard when the Heat win tomorrow and advance to the Finals.


----------



## Paulie

High_Gravity said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Think of it like this, when the refs help Miami win the next 2 games it will cause alot of hype and drama for the OKC V.S Heat Finals, it will break records and sell alot of merchandise, we got to make this money and sell this merchandise ya heard? This is the new rivalry the NBA is dying to sell us, Lebron v.s Durant but it can't happen unless they face off in the Finals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's the same way in the NHL.  Gary Bettman hates the NJ Devils because they're a tiny market and they always do well in the playoffs and get to the finals a lot.  I hate the Devils, being a Flyers fan, but I can easily recognize when the refs are obviously being much harder on NJ than other teams.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup thats basically how its going down now in the Celtics/Heat series, Stern hates the Celtics because they have been a thorn in the side of his boy Lebron for years now and they are the last thing standing in the way between Lebron and the NBA Finals, the refs rigging game 2 of the series was genius because that gave Miami enough breathing room to come back in the series, without that it would have been 4-1 Boston already.
Click to expand...

I don't know why they make such a big deal about this guy, he chokes on cock everytime the pressure is on in big playoff games.  What good is that much talent if you can't bring home a trophy?


----------



## Paulie

High_Gravity said:


> Not to mention Stern got a game 7, which is what he wanted because that will make alot of money from the viewers alone. That asshole is gonna get hard when the Heat win tomorrow and advance to the Finals.



Idk man, Lebron is kind of awful in those situations.  We'll see though.


----------



## High_Gravity

Paulie said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's the same way in the NHL.  Gary Bettman hates the NJ Devils because they're a tiny market and they always do well in the playoffs and get to the finals a lot.  I hate the Devils, being a Flyers fan, but I can easily recognize when the refs are obviously being much harder on NJ than other teams.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup thats basically how its going down now in the Celtics/Heat series, Stern hates the Celtics because they have been a thorn in the side of his boy Lebron for years now and they are the last thing standing in the way between Lebron and the NBA Finals, the refs rigging game 2 of the series was genius because that gave Miami enough breathing room to come back in the series, without that it would have been 4-1 Boston already.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know why they make such a big deal about this guy, he chokes on cock everytime the pressure is on in big playoff games.  What good is that much talent if you can't bring home a trophy?
Click to expand...


Its too late for that now, Lebron has been marketed and hyped up as the best basketball player on the planet for the last 10 years almost, Stern has to give this thing one last shot before he abandons Lebron and moves on to the more talented and humble Kevin Durant who people seem to like better. Stern is done with Kobe Bryant and that fool can't even get near the Finals now, and Stern even blocked a trade that would have sent Chris Paul to the Lakers because he is totally done with LA now.


----------



## High_Gravity

Paulie said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not to mention Stern got a game 7, which is what he wanted because that will make alot of money from the viewers alone. That asshole is gonna get hard when the Heat win tomorrow and advance to the Finals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Idk man, Lebron is kind of awful in those situations.  We'll see though.
Click to expand...


He won't have to be that great, everything is in their favor now. The Celtics will be behind enemy lines playing 5 on 8, the Celtics are tired and Wade will have a huge game because he is due for one, all Lebron needs to do is really just have a average game and the Heat will dance to the Finals like the little fairys they are.


----------



## sealybobo

TheGreatGatsby said:


> I didn't watch Game 6; but fixed or not (and of course it is); the Celts clearly did not show up to play. They'll need another great game in Miami. That was a total waste; just like SA wasted their chances despite the fix.



So the Utah Jazz were really the better team?

And every other loser you see here was actually the better team but the NBA rigged it so they lost?  Please tell me

a.  Which years Stern got his way?
b.  Which years Stern cheated but didn't get his way?
c. Which of these teams can actually call themselves NBA Champions in your armchair quarterbacks mind?

This should be interesting.  Especially coming from a guy who misses games.

1999 San Antonio Spurs 41 New York Knicks
2000 Los Angeles Lakers 42 Indiana Pacers 
2001 Los Angeles Lakers 41 Philadelphia 76ers 
2002 Los Angeles Lakers 40 New Jersey Nets 
2003 San Antonio Spurs 42 New Jersey Nets 
2004 Los Angeles Lakers 14 Detroit Pistons 
2005 San Antonio Spurs 43 Detroit Pistons 
2006 Dallas Mavericks 24 Miami Heat 
2007 San Antonio Spurs 40 Cleveland Cavaliers
2008 Los Angeles Lakers 24 Boston Celtics 
2009 Los Angeles Lakers 41 Orlando Magic 
2010 Los Angeles Lakers 43 Boston Celtics 
2011 Dallas Mavericks 42 Miami Heat

Do you think the Knicks, Pacers, 76ers or NJ got screwed?


----------



## High_Gravity

sealybobo said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't watch Game 6; but fixed or not (and of course it is); the Celts clearly did not show up to play. They'll need another great game in Miami. That was a total waste; just like SA wasted their chances despite the fix.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the Utah Jazz were really the better team?
> 
> And every other loser you see here was actually the better team but the NBA rigged it so they lost?  Please tell me
> 
> a.  Which years Stern got his way?
> b.  Which years Stern cheated but didn't get his way?
> c. Which of these teams can actually call themselves NBA Champions in your armchair quarterbacks mind?
> 
> This should be interesting.  Especially coming from a guy who misses games.
> 
> 1999 San Antonio Spurs 41 New York Knicks
> 2000 Los Angeles Lakers 42 Indiana Pacers
> 2001 Los Angeles Lakers 41 Philadelphia 76ers
> 2002 Los Angeles Lakers 40 New Jersey Nets
> 2003 San Antonio Spurs 42 New Jersey Nets
> 2004 Los Angeles Lakers 14 Detroit Pistons
> 2005 San Antonio Spurs 43 Detroit Pistons
> 2006 Dallas Mavericks 24 Miami Heat
> 2007 San Antonio Spurs 40 Cleveland Cavaliers
> 2008 Los Angeles Lakers 24 Boston Celtics
> 2009 Los Angeles Lakers 41 Orlando Magic
> 2010 Los Angeles Lakers 43 Boston Celtics
> 2011 Dallas Mavericks 42 Miami Heat
> 
> Do you think the Knicks, Pacers, 76ers or NJ got screwed?
Click to expand...


So now your sitting here saying every game in every playoff series has been totally fair and called down the middle? what the fuck ever.


----------



## Paulie

sealybobo said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't watch Game 6; but fixed or not (and of course it is); the Celts clearly did not show up to play. They'll need another great game in Miami. That was a total waste; just like SA wasted their chances despite the fix.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the Utah Jazz were really the better team?
> 
> And every other loser you see here was actually the better team but the NBA rigged it so they lost?  Please tell me
> 
> a.  Which years Stern got his way?
> b.  Which years Stern cheated but didn't get his way?
> c. Which of these teams can actually call themselves NBA Champions in your armchair quarterbacks mind?
> 
> This should be interesting.  Especially coming from a guy who misses games.
> 
> 1999 San Antonio Spurs 41 New York Knicks
> 2000 Los Angeles Lakers 42 Indiana Pacers
> 2001 Los Angeles Lakers 41 Philadelphia 76ers
> 2002 Los Angeles Lakers 40 New Jersey Nets
> 2003 San Antonio Spurs 42 New Jersey Nets
> 2004 Los Angeles Lakers 14 Detroit Pistons
> 2005 San Antonio Spurs 43 Detroit Pistons
> 2006 Dallas Mavericks 24 Miami Heat
> 2007 San Antonio Spurs 40 Cleveland Cavaliers
> 2008 Los Angeles Lakers 24 Boston Celtics
> 2009 Los Angeles Lakers 41 Orlando Magic
> 2010 Los Angeles Lakers 43 Boston Celtics
> 2011 Dallas Mavericks 42 Miami Heat
> 
> Do you think the Knicks, Pacers, 76ers or NJ got screwed?
Click to expand...


First of all, you're only providing examples of Finals series.  That first 3-peat LA team was unstoppable, they didn't need a fix.  Sometimes it's just about setting up the finals series, not about who wins it.


----------



## sealybobo

High_Gravity said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> In a Heat v.s OKC Finals the NBA wins anyways but they would like to see Lebron win that, Lebron has been hyped as the best basketball player on earth for the last 5 years and has yet to win any championships, he is 0-2 in the Finals so far and has choked on numerous occasions in the clutch. The bottom line is Stern needs his boys to start winning championships, the Miami Heat wasn't put together to be the runner up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because lets face it.  Across the country, I bet Lebron jersey sales are down.  If he wins one, sales of his jersey will go up.  Kids won't care and don't remember when he left Cleveland.  All they/we respect is winning.  And so if Lebron doesn't win again, he's going to be a joke.  But people will be happy to see him lose.  Stern doesn't want to piss us all off, does he?  Durant is a guy everyone respects.  Lebron not so much.  Maybe Stern will realize that Durant is a better ambassador.  And Lebron can continue to chase what Durant already has.
> 
> I don't know why you think stern wants what his fans don't?
> 
> Lets face it boys.  The Celtics just can't deliver every night consistantly.  That is their problem.  Pierce, Garnett and Allen can turn it on in spurts, but not an entire game.  Lebron is just running roughshot over those old boys.  They are trying, but they just can't keep up.  And they are playing pretty good too.  They aren't giving up.  They are just losing.  The Celtics stink.  Think they have a comeback?  I doubt that.  At home?  Oh stern.  Stop picking on us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lebrons jersey is already one of the top selling jerseys in the country regardless, you totally have no idea what you are talking about.
Click to expand...


How come I don't see any of his jerseys?  And where are these fans because I don't hear any of them rooting for Lebron to win.  If his jersey sales are up, that's shocking to me.  And I was just pontificating.  If you notice I am not sure who Stern wants to win.  I can see him wanting Lebron to win but I think the much better story is Durant wins and Lebron goes another year without one.  That I'll tune in for.  How about you?  

But the truth is, IMO.  And don't go telling me I don't know what I'm talking about, because again, I'm just thinking out loud, asshole.    But the truth is, ratings were probably up the years MJ was dominating the league.  And we were all rooting against him too, while also secretly worshipping him also.

But were ratings down the years Larry Bird beat Magic?  No.  So I don't think Stern cares who wins.  Durants a superstar too you know.  Led the league in scoring.  He is quite simply MONEY.  

So I guess it doesn't suprise me that Lebron jersey sales are high actually.  I 100% agree with you.  But then again, what the fuck do I know, right?


----------



## High_Gravity

sealybobo said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because lets face it.  Across the country, I bet Lebron jersey sales are down.  If he wins one, sales of his jersey will go up.  Kids won't care and don't remember when he left Cleveland.  All they/we respect is winning.  And so if Lebron doesn't win again, he's going to be a joke.  But people will be happy to see him lose.  Stern doesn't want to piss us all off, does he?  Durant is a guy everyone respects.  Lebron not so much.  Maybe Stern will realize that Durant is a better ambassador.  And Lebron can continue to chase what Durant already has.
> 
> I don't know why you think stern wants what his fans don't?
> 
> Lets face it boys.  The Celtics just can't deliver every night consistantly.  That is their problem.  Pierce, Garnett and Allen can turn it on in spurts, but not an entire game.  Lebron is just running roughshot over those old boys.  They are trying, but they just can't keep up.  And they are playing pretty good too.  They aren't giving up.  They are just losing.  The Celtics stink.  Think they have a comeback?  I doubt that.  At home?  Oh stern.  Stop picking on us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lebrons jersey is already one of the top selling jerseys in the country regardless, you totally have no idea what you are talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How come I don't see any of his jerseys?  And where are these fans because I don't hear any of them rooting for Lebron to win.  If his jersey sales are up, that's shocking to me.  And I was just pontificating.  If you notice I am not sure who Stern wants to win.  I can see him wanting Lebron to win but I think the much better story is Durant wins and Lebron goes another year without one.  That I'll tune in for.  How about you?
> 
> But the truth is, IMO.  And don't go telling me I don't know what I'm talking about, because again, I'm just thinking out loud, asshole.    But the truth is, ratings were probably up the years MJ was dominating the league.  And we were all rooting against him too, while also secretly worshipping him also.
> 
> But were ratings down the years Larry Bird beat Magic?  No.  So I don't think Stern cares who wins.  Durants a superstar too you know.  Led the league in scoring.  He is quite simply MONEY.
> 
> So I guess it doesn't suprise me that Lebron jersey sales are high actually.  I 100% agree with you.  But then again, what the fuck do I know, right?
Click to expand...


How the hell am I supposed to know why you don't see that clowns jersey? its in the top 5 selling jersey, number 3 behind Derrick Rose and Jeremy Lin. Bottom line is that Heat Finals merchandise is a cash cow and the league is not going to miss out on it.


----------



## sealybobo

High_Gravity said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't watch Game 6; but fixed or not (and of course it is); the Celts clearly did not show up to play. They'll need another great game in Miami. That was a total waste; just like SA wasted their chances despite the fix.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the Utah Jazz were really the better team?
> 
> And every other loser you see here was actually the better team but the NBA rigged it so they lost?  Please tell me
> 
> a.  Which years Stern got his way?
> b.  Which years Stern cheated but didn't get his way?
> c. Which of these teams can actually call themselves NBA Champions in your armchair quarterbacks mind?
> 
> This should be interesting.  Especially coming from a guy who misses games.
> 
> 1999 San Antonio Spurs 41 New York Knicks
> 2000 Los Angeles Lakers 42 Indiana Pacers
> 2001 Los Angeles Lakers 41 Philadelphia 76ers
> 2002 Los Angeles Lakers 40 New Jersey Nets
> 2003 San Antonio Spurs 42 New Jersey Nets
> 2004 Los Angeles Lakers 14 Detroit Pistons
> 2005 San Antonio Spurs 43 Detroit Pistons
> 2006 Dallas Mavericks 24 Miami Heat
> 2007 San Antonio Spurs 40 Cleveland Cavaliers
> 2008 Los Angeles Lakers 24 Boston Celtics
> 2009 Los Angeles Lakers 41 Orlando Magic
> 2010 Los Angeles Lakers 43 Boston Celtics
> 2011 Dallas Mavericks 42 Miami Heat
> 
> Do you think the Knicks, Pacers, 76ers or NJ got screwed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So now your sitting here saying every game in every playoff series has been totally fair and called down the middle? what the fuck ever.
Click to expand...


I'm just playing devils advocate.  And rubbing it in a little.  The refs didn't need to cheat last night.  The Celtics were just OFF.  And Lebron was amazing.  Ala Jordan.  Ala Durant.  But he will never be Jordan.  Durant however has the chance.  If he wins 6 championships in the next 10 years, people will be talking.  Yea, he's that damn good. 

The Heat don't stand a chance against the Thunder.  Sweep.


----------



## sealybobo

High_Gravity said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lebrons jersey is already one of the top selling jerseys in the country regardless, you totally have no idea what you are talking about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How come I don't see any of his jerseys?  And where are these fans because I don't hear any of them rooting for Lebron to win.  If his jersey sales are up, that's shocking to me.  And I was just pontificating.  If you notice I am not sure who Stern wants to win.  I can see him wanting Lebron to win but I think the much better story is Durant wins and Lebron goes another year without one.  That I'll tune in for.  How about you?
> 
> But the truth is, IMO.  And don't go telling me I don't know what I'm talking about, because again, I'm just thinking out loud, asshole.    But the truth is, ratings were probably up the years MJ was dominating the league.  And we were all rooting against him too, while also secretly worshipping him also.
> 
> But were ratings down the years Larry Bird beat Magic?  No.  So I don't think Stern cares who wins.  Durants a superstar too you know.  Led the league in scoring.  He is quite simply MONEY.
> 
> So I guess it doesn't suprise me that Lebron jersey sales are high actually.  I 100% agree with you.  But then again, what the fuck do I know, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How the hell am I supposed to know why you don't see that clowns jersey? its in the top 5 selling jersey, number 3 behind Derrick Rose and Jeremy Lin. Bottom line is that Heat Finals merchandise is a cash cow and the league is not going to miss out on it.
Click to expand...


Like it or not, you are involved too.  Stern is going to sell advertisements for BIG BUCKS based on ratings and your eyeballs will be part of the equasion.  

Like it or not, you are sucked in too.  If you weren't, you wouldn't be here.  Do you see me going off in the Soccer or Hockey forum?  No, because I don't watch or care.  What was the theme a couple years ago?  I love this game?  Say it bitch!


----------



## High_Gravity

sealybobo said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> So the Utah Jazz were really the better team?
> 
> And every other loser you see here was actually the better team but the NBA rigged it so they lost?  Please tell me
> 
> a.  Which years Stern got his way?
> b.  Which years Stern cheated but didn't get his way?
> c. Which of these teams can actually call themselves NBA Champions in your armchair quarterbacks mind?
> 
> This should be interesting.  Especially coming from a guy who misses games.
> 
> 1999 San Antonio Spurs 41 New York Knicks
> 2000 Los Angeles Lakers 42 Indiana Pacers
> 2001 Los Angeles Lakers 41 Philadelphia 76ers
> 2002 Los Angeles Lakers 40 New Jersey Nets
> 2003 San Antonio Spurs 42 New Jersey Nets
> 2004 Los Angeles Lakers 14 Detroit Pistons
> 2005 San Antonio Spurs 43 Detroit Pistons
> 2006 Dallas Mavericks 24 Miami Heat
> 2007 San Antonio Spurs 40 Cleveland Cavaliers
> 2008 Los Angeles Lakers 24 Boston Celtics
> 2009 Los Angeles Lakers 41 Orlando Magic
> 2010 Los Angeles Lakers 43 Boston Celtics
> 2011 Dallas Mavericks 42 Miami Heat
> 
> Do you think the Knicks, Pacers, 76ers or NJ got screwed?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So now your sitting here saying every game in every playoff series has been totally fair and called down the middle? what the fuck ever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm just playing devils advocate.  And rubbing it in a little.  The refs didn't need to cheat last night.  The Celtics were just OFF.  And Lebron was amazing.  Ala Jordan.  Ala Durant.  But he will never be Jordan.  Durant however has the chance.  If he wins 6 championships in the next 10 years, people will be talking.  Yea, he's that damn good.
> 
> The Heat don't stand a chance against the Thunder.  Sweep.
Click to expand...


I have to agree with you there, the refs were there ready to help Miami but they didn't even really need to, the Celtics were totally flat and on life support.


----------



## High_Gravity

sealybobo said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> How come I don't see any of his jerseys?  And where are these fans because I don't hear any of them rooting for Lebron to win.  If his jersey sales are up, that's shocking to me.  And I was just pontificating.  If you notice I am not sure who Stern wants to win.  I can see him wanting Lebron to win but I think the much better story is Durant wins and Lebron goes another year without one.  That I'll tune in for.  How about you?
> 
> But the truth is, IMO.  And don't go telling me I don't know what I'm talking about, because again, I'm just thinking out loud, asshole.    But the truth is, ratings were probably up the years MJ was dominating the league.  And we were all rooting against him too, while also secretly worshipping him also.
> 
> But were ratings down the years Larry Bird beat Magic?  No.  So I don't think Stern cares who wins.  Durants a superstar too you know.  Led the league in scoring.  He is quite simply MONEY.
> 
> So I guess it doesn't suprise me that Lebron jersey sales are high actually.  I 100% agree with you.  But then again, what the fuck do I know, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How the hell am I supposed to know why you don't see that clowns jersey? its in the top 5 selling jersey, number 3 behind Derrick Rose and Jeremy Lin. Bottom line is that Heat Finals merchandise is a cash cow and the league is not going to miss out on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like it or not, you are involved too.  Stern is going to sell advertisements for BIG BUCKS based on ratings and your eyeballs will be part of the equasion.
> 
> Like it or not, you are sucked in too.  If you weren't, you wouldn't be here.  Do you see me going off in the Soccer or Hockey forum?  No, because I don't watch or care.  What was the theme a couple years ago?  I love this game?  Say it bitch!
Click to expand...


I love the game but I hate how rigged the league has become, without the refs bailing out the Heat in game 2 this series would be over and you know it, that rigged game 2 was what Miami needed to get over and they got it.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Joey Crawford was Stern's man in Game 6 of the WCF. He made sure to get him to Miami for Game 7 of the ECF. It's obvious what he does. He doesn't even try to hide it.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

And the shitty officiating continues. Two fake fouls on Ray Allen, a so-called moving screen (ESPN aint showing replays b/c they want their ratings) and James is allowed to jump on Rondo's back and no call.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

James just dribbled the ball out and they called it Heat ball. Pierce yelled to the refs, "What? That's total shit."


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

That 3rd foul on KG was the biggest bs I've ever seen.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

It's funny that they're calling any moving screen on the Celts and I'm watching the Heat routinely do them with no calls.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

I watched three and ones in a row that the Celts could have had. No whistles.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Rondo gets hacked going to the basket and no call. Bass is there for the rebound though. But Chalmers undercuts him and the out of position ref calls over the back LMAO.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Bass with the facial on someone. Don't think it was an and one. But if it was then they weren't going to call it.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Celts up 53-46 at half. Refs gave James 10 free throws to keep the Heat in it.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Anyone see LBJ flop when he couldn't get a rebound and Pierce got it easy. Heat fans yelled refs sucked. LOL at stupid Heat fans complaining about the refs. They have some nerve.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Anyone notice how Wade's allowed to take two steps and then dribble. And then he's allowed three steps on drives.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Rondo just totally got hit on the arm on his tear drop shot.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Joey Crawford just saw a meaningless foul that had nothing to do with the play but he called it so he could make sure to get the Heat in the penalty in the 4th Q as soon as possible.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Geez - All season long I've seen this from the C's. A guy shoots and they all just watch. Nobody boxing out the guys on the perimeter.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Wade runs into Bass and they give him an and one. The refs wanted to make sure the C's had no chance.

I can complain about the refs but the Celts had a terrible 4th Q anyhow.


----------



## Salt Jones

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Wade runs into Bass and they give him an and one. The refs wanted to make sure the C's had no chance.
> 
> I can complain about the refs but the Celts had a terrible 4th Q anyhow.



The refs made the Celtics miss all those jump shots?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

I tell you what. It was obvious that Rondo was the second best player on the court (maybe the best). Diane Wade is over-rated.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Salt Jones said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wade runs into Bass and they give him an and one. The refs wanted to make sure the C's had no chance.
> 
> I can complain about the refs but the Celts had a terrible 4th Q anyhow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The refs made the Celtics miss all those jump shots?
Click to expand...


Feel free to reread my statement troll. And then don't bother asking again.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

This may not be a fair assessment; but Ray Allen looked like the weak link for the Celtics. I know he was injured, but he is getting older and he was not consistent with his shot. I think he still can command more money than the C's will likely want to put on the table. I think he played his last game as a Celtic. My guess is that KG will resign though. He wants to retire a Celtic.


----------



## Article 15

I'd congratulate the Heat fans if any existed here.

The Bostrich won that game for Miami.


----------



## Salt Jones

TheGreatGatsby said:


> This may not be a fair assessment; but Ray Allen looked like the weak link for the Celtics. I know he was injured, but he is getting older and he was not consistent with his shot. I think he still can command more money than the C's will likely want to put on the table. I think he played his last game as a Celtic. My guess is that KG will resign though. He wants to retire a Celtic.



Ray Allen looked like crap. That two hand touch swipe he made when Lebron went in for the monster dunk was pitiful. Take the charge.


----------



## Article 15

Salt Jones said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> This may not be a fair assessment; but Ray Allen looked like the weak link for the Celtics. I know he was injured, but he is getting older and he was not consistent with his shot. I think he still can command more money than the C's will likely want to put on the table. I think he played his last game as a Celtic. My guess is that KG will resign though. He wants to retire a Celtic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray Allen looked like crap. That two hand touch swipe he made when Lebron went in for the monster dunk was pitiful. Take the charge.
Click to expand...


Ray doesn't take charges.  

Pierce is the only guy on the team who is will to step in front of a guys these days.  Tony Allen and Big Baby are gone.


----------



## Paulie

Article 15 said:


> Salt Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> This may not be a fair assessment; but Ray Allen looked like the weak link for the Celtics. I know he was injured, but he is getting older and he was not consistent with his shot. I think he still can command more money than the C's will likely want to put on the table. I think he played his last game as a Celtic. My guess is that KG will resign though. He wants to retire a Celtic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray Allen looked like crap. That two hand touch swipe he made when Lebron went in for the monster dunk was pitiful. Take the charge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ray doesn't take charges.
> 
> Pierce is the only guy on the team who is will to step in front of a guys these days.  Tony Allen and Big Baby are gone.
Click to expand...


In game 7 of the conference finals you suck it up and take the charge, no?


----------



## Salt Jones

Article 15 said:


> Salt Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> This may not be a fair assessment; but Ray Allen looked like the weak link for the Celtics. I know he was injured, but he is getting older and he was not consistent with his shot. I think he still can command more money than the C's will likely want to put on the table. I think he played his last game as a Celtic. My guess is that KG will resign though. He wants to retire a Celtic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray Allen looked like crap. That two hand touch swipe he made when Lebron went in for the monster dunk was pitiful. Take the charge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ray doesn't take charges.
> 
> Pierce is the only guy on the team who is will to step in front of a guys these days.  Tony Allen and Big Baby are gone.
Click to expand...


Then I guess they didn't want to win. What was with Rondo and Garnett walking off with shaking hands? If the Coyotes and Kings can shake hands after the way the NHL Western Conference Championship ended, then every losing team can shake hands. That was a bitch move.


----------



## Article 15

Paulie said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Salt Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ray Allen looked like crap. That two hand touch swipe he made when Lebron went in for the monster dunk was pitiful. Take the charge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray doesn't take charges.
> 
> Pierce is the only guy on the team who is will to step in front of a guys these days.  Tony Allen and Big Baby are gone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In game 7 of the conference finals you suck it up and take the charge, no?
Click to expand...


In a perfect world you do but it's just not in his game.


----------



## Article 15

Salt Jones said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Salt Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ray Allen looked like crap. That two hand touch swipe he made when Lebron went in for the monster dunk was pitiful. Take the charge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray doesn't take charges.
> 
> Pierce is the only guy on the team who is will to step in front of a guys these days.  Tony Allen and Big Baby are gone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then I guess they didn't want to win. What was with Rondo and Garnett walking off with shaking hands? If the Coyotes and Kings can shake hands after the way the NHL Western Conference Championship ended, then every losing team can shake hands. That was a bitch move.
Click to expand...


Dunno and don't care about post series hand shaking etiquette.  If they don't want to shake their hands that's their business.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Paulie said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Salt Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ray Allen looked like crap. That two hand touch swipe he made when Lebron went in for the monster dunk was pitiful. Take the charge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray doesn't take charges.
> 
> Pierce is the only guy on the team who is will to step in front of a guys these days.  Tony Allen and Big Baby are gone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In game 7 of the conference finals you suck it up and take the charge, no?
Click to expand...


Yes, but I'm not sure what play he is talking about. The hammers LBJ threw down he was pretty much wide open. Chances are jumping in would have just gave him an and one.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Article 15 said:


> Salt Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ray doesn't take charges.
> 
> Pierce is the only guy on the team who is will to step in front of a guys these days.  Tony Allen and Big Baby are gone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I guess they didn't want to win. What was with Rondo and Garnett walking off with shaking hands? If the Coyotes and Kings can shake hands after the way the NHL Western Conference Championship ended, then every losing team can shake hands. That was a bitch move.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dunno and don't care about post series hand shaking etiquette.  If they don't want to shake their hands that's their business.
Click to expand...


Considering they probably wanted to punch them in the face, I think that's good enough. Wade f'ing broke Rondo's arm and those two clowns were total bitches about it. They were bitches to Dirk too. I'm sure they couldn't give a fuck about being friends with James and Wade.


----------



## Article 15

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Salt Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then I guess they didn't want to win. What was with Rondo and Garnett walking off with shaking hands? If the Coyotes and Kings can shake hands after the way the NHL Western Conference Championship ended, then every losing team can shake hands. That was a bitch move.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dunno and don't care about post series hand shaking etiquette.  If they don't want to shake their hands that's their business.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Considering they probably wanted to punch them in the face, I think that's good enough. Wade f'ing broke Rondo's arm and those two clowns were total bitches about it. They were bitches to Dirk too. I'm sure they couldn't give a fuck about being friends with James and Wade.
Click to expand...


Neither Lebron or Wade are likeable guys.  Though I admit Lebron's stock went up in my view this series. Wade's only went down further.  He was terrible nearly the whole series.

I was really hoping for some revenge on him for what he did to Rondo last year.  Doc's just not the kind of guy to make that order.


----------



## sealybobo

Article 15 said:


> Salt Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ray doesn't take charges.
> 
> Pierce is the only guy on the team who is will to step in front of a guys these days.  Tony Allen and Big Baby are gone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I guess they didn't want to win. What was with Rondo and Garnett walking off with shaking hands? If the Coyotes and Kings can shake hands after the way the NHL Western Conference Championship ended, then every losing team can shake hands. That was a bitch move.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dunno and don't care about post series hand shaking etiquette.  If they don't want to shake their hands that's their business.
Click to expand...


True, but it is a bitch move.  And that's coming from a Detroit Pistons fan.  Isaih and Co. stormed off the court after Jordan beat them in 90-91 and its something they always bring up when they talk about the end of the Bad Boys or the beginning of Jordan's run.  Made Detroit look bad, as if it needs any help doing that.  

So if the Celtics did that, they are BITCHES!  

Anways, I started watching in the beginning of the 4th.  It was tied.  In fact, Boston was up for a little bit.  It was theirs for the taking.  They did not deliver.


----------



## sealybobo

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ray doesn't take charges.
> 
> Pierce is the only guy on the team who is will to step in front of a guys these days.  Tony Allen and Big Baby are gone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In game 7 of the conference finals you suck it up and take the charge, no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, but I'm not sure what play he is talking about. The hammers LBJ threw down he was pretty much wide open. Chances are jumping in would have just gave him an and one.
Click to expand...


I'm going to play devils advocate again.  Remember, I'm just thinking out loud.  Thought bubble number 1.  It is insane to break up the Celtics.  Think about it.  They went to game 7 of the Eastern Conference finals.  Rest up in the off season and get Perkins back or someone like him and win it next year.  This is what the Billups, Ben, Sheed, Prince and Rip Pistons did.  They didn't win it all and so they broke up the team.  Maybe it was time, but they were still very competitive.  

2.  If the Celtics were soooo good and the only reason they lost was because of the refs, why break up the team?  This sort of blows your whole theory on its fixed.  If its fixed, the Boston owner would be OUTRAGED and he would not break up this great team that still has life.  Fact is, a new era has come and they are old news.  Trade Garnett and Dwight Howard to the Lakers and lets get it on!


----------



## bobcollum

I saw this loss coming from halftime onward.

Ever since they blew game 7 of the finals against LA a couple of years back I knew they could blow just about any lead, especially on the road.

It was fun though, I certainly had no expectation of the Celts advancing this far half-way through the shortened season...now the rebuilding really begins.

Oh, and the NBA is fixed. This is why I don't watch it much.


----------



## Article 15

sealybobo said:


> Anways, I started watching in the beginning of the 4th.  It was tied.  In fact, Boston was up for a little bit.  It was theirs for the taking.  They did not deliver.



In the fourth they stopped running, got lazy moving the ball, weren't fighting for rebounds, and they settled for low percentage jumpshots that were coming up short.  In other words, they had no legs to speak of come the fourth quarter.  Lebron and co walked them down that game.

It was a helluva five year run but it's really over now.  I'm damn proud of what they accomplished during that time.


----------



## sealybobo

Article 15 said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dunno and don't care about post series hand shaking etiquette.  If they don't want to shake their hands that's their business.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Considering they probably wanted to punch them in the face, I think that's good enough. Wade f'ing broke Rondo's arm and those two clowns were total bitches about it. They were bitches to Dirk too. I'm sure they couldn't give a fuck about being friends with James and Wade.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Neither Lebron or Wade are likeable guys.  Though I admit Lebron's stock went up in my view this series. Wade's only went down further.  He was terrible nearly the whole series.
> 
> I was really hoping for some revenge on him for what he did to Rondo last year.  Doc's just not the kind of guy to make that order.
Click to expand...


Like Jordan and Kobe, you gotta respect LeBron's talent.  He can play any style, hit any shot and play any position.  Durant is amazing too but in a totally different way.  I'd rather have Durant.  Maybe more of a leader?  Lebron can play but he's not a leader.  And he probably leads the Heat.  That's a problem when a guy who shouldn't be leading is leading.  Like Lord of the Flies.


----------



## Article 15

bobcollum said:


> I saw this loss coming from halftime onward.



Me too.

I was texting my buddy in DC at halftime telling him that the Celts were going to lose the game.  I had seen this movie before.


----------



## Article 15

sealybobo said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Considering they probably wanted to punch them in the face, I think that's good enough. Wade f'ing broke Rondo's arm and those two clowns were total bitches about it. They were bitches to Dirk too. I'm sure they couldn't give a fuck about being friends with James and Wade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neither Lebron or Wade are likeable guys.  Though I admit Lebron's stock went up in my view this series. Wade's only went down further.  He was terrible nearly the whole series.
> 
> I was really hoping for some revenge on him for what he did to Rondo last year.  Doc's just not the kind of guy to make that order.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like Jordan and Kobe, you gotta respect LeBron's talent.  He can play any style, hit any shot and play any position.  Durant is amazing too but in a totally different way.  I'd rather have Durant.  Maybe more of a leader?  Lebron can play but he's not a leader.  And he probably leads the Heat.  That's a problem when a guy who shouldn't be leading is leading.  Like Lord of the Flies.
Click to expand...


I have nothing but respect for Lebron's talent.  Kobe and obviously Jordan's too.

I'd rather have Durant too.  He's more mature now at 23 than Lebron will ever be.


----------



## sealybobo

Article 15 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anways, I started watching in the beginning of the 4th.  It was tied.  In fact, Boston was up for a little bit.  It was theirs for the taking.  They did not deliver.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the fourth they stopped running, got lazy moving the ball, weren't fighting for rebounds, and they settled for low percentage jumpshots that were coming up short.  In other words, they had no legs to speak of come the fourth quarter.  Lebron and co walked them down that game.
> 
> It was a helluva five year run but it's really over now.  I'm damn proud of what they accomplished during that time.
Click to expand...


Like the 2004 Pistons, the Celtics at least got one.  Only 6 teams have won since Joran left.  Pistons, Heat, Celtics, Lakers, Spurs, Dallas.  Soon it will be 7 when the Thunder beat Lebron.


----------



## sealybobo

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Salt Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then I guess they didn't want to win. What was with Rondo and Garnett walking off with shaking hands? If the Coyotes and Kings can shake hands after the way the NHL Western Conference Championship ended, then every losing team can shake hands. That was a bitch move.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dunno and don't care about post series hand shaking etiquette.  If they don't want to shake their hands that's their business.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Considering they probably wanted to punch them in the face, I think that's good enough. Wade f'ing broke Rondo's arm and those two clowns were total bitches about it. They were bitches to Dirk too. I'm sure they couldn't give a fuck about being friends with James and Wade.
Click to expand...


Bird and Magic hated each other too.  But they respected each other too.  Later in life they can laugh about it.  And I love it how Celitcs fans and players are such sore losers.  Did Miami shake hands with Dallas last year?  Did they shake hands with the Celtics when the Celtics knocked them out of the playoffs?  I bet they did.  Like the 91 Pistons, the Celtics should have shown some class.  They didn't and you can't take that back.  If they don't care what people think, fine.  But I think they do.  In retrospect, they should have shaken hands.  But whatever.  Its not that big of a deal.  I'm just giving you shit.  

P.s.  Look at what everyone is saying.  They aren't crying that it was fixed.  They are all in agreement that the Celtics failed the test.  

PPS.  Of course Jordan, I mean Lebron gets a lot of fouls called when he drives the lane.  The Celtics can't stop him without fouling him.  Did you see him fly to the lane and Ray Allen was like


----------



## sealybobo

TheGreatGatsby said:


> I tell you what. It was obvious that Rondo was the second best player on the court (maybe the best). Diane Wade is over-rated.



Some days Rondo is amazing and some days he isn't.  I don't get it.  I think he needs more confidence.  They were saying how he was shocked when the Big 3 looked at him and told him it was his team.  Too bad they won't have one more year to try.  I say give it one more year.  Get some defensive bigs and give it one more try.  

P.S.  A friend told me that the Pistons almost made the playoffs and are close to getting back to the playoffs.  Is this true?  I guess it depends on who they pick up in the draft and what trades they make.  But I look forward to next year, even though this year isn't over.  

Now stop crying about the Celtics and join me in rooting for the Thunder to beat James' ass.  The Heat don't have an answer for Perkins, Ibaka, Harden, Durant and Westbrook.  Bosh and Wade don't scare me.  Battier and Haslem don't scare me.  Only James, and we know what happens to him in the finals.


----------



## Article 15

Some postseason memories I will always have from the New Big Three Era

1. Being in the crowd at Faneuil Hall after the Celtics closed out the Lakers in 2008.
2. The Paul Pierce Wheelchair Game
3. Big Baby hitting a buzzer beating game winner against Orlando in 2009 and barreling over a child as he ran down the court celebrating the shot.
4. Rondo raking Brad Miller across the face.
5. Ray Allen going for 50 in triple OT against the Bulls (that whole series was SICK)
6. Pierce vs. Lebron in game 7 of the second round in 2008.
7. Lebron turtling in the Eastern Conference Finals in 2010
8. Kobe hitting some of the most ridiculous clutch shots I've ever seen in my life with two guys draped on him in the 2010 Finals.
9. The Laker precession to the free throw line in game seven.  I don't care what anyone says, that was some bullshit.
10. Dwayne Wade getting away with essentially breaking Rondo's arm.
11. Rondo toughing it out anyway and playing with one arm.
12. Pierce draining that three in Lebron's face to seal game five.
13. Lebron's 30 in the first half of game 6.
14. Lebron's three from like 15 beyond the arc that took the heart of the Celtics in game 7.


----------



## Article 15

sealybobo said:


> Now stop crying about the Celtics and join me in rooting for the Thunder to beat James' ass.  The Heat don't have an answer for Perkins, Ibaka, Harden, Durant and Westbrook.  Bosh and Wade don't scare me.  Battier and Haslem don't scare me.  Only James, and we know what happens to him in the finals.



OKC is a match up nightmare for Miami.  

I'm really looking forward to the series.


----------



## sealybobo

Article 15 said:


> Some postseason memories I will always have from the New Big Three Era
> 
> 1. Being in the crowd at Faneuil Hall after the Celtics closed out the Lakers in 2008.
> 2. The Paul Pierce Wheelchair Game
> 3. Big Baby hitting a buzzer beating game winner against Orlando in 2009 and barreling over a child as he ran down the court celebrating the shot.
> 4. Rondo raking Brad Miller across the face.
> 5. Ray Allen going for 50 in triple OT against the Bulls (that whole series was SICK)
> 6. Pierce vs. Lebron in game 7 of the second round in 2008.
> 7. Lebron turtling in the Eastern Conference Finals in 2010
> 8. Kobe hitting some of the most ridiculous clutch shots I've ever seen in my life with two guys draped on him in the 2010 Finals.
> 9. The Laker precession to the free throw line in game seven.  I don't care what anyone says, that was some bullshit.
> 10. Dwayne Wade getting away with essentially breaking Rondo's arm.
> 11. Rondo toughing it out anyway and playing with one arm.
> 12. Pierce draining that three in Lebron's face to seal game five.
> 13. Lebron's 30 in the first half of game 6.
> 14. Lebron's three from like 15 beyond the arc that took the heart of the Celtics in game 7.



This is what I love about playoff basketball.  It is what we remember, not things from the regular season.  So while I respect Lebron, Patrick Ewing, Allen Iverson, Reggie Miller and Carl Malone's games, I also remember them as losers.  Hall of fame losers, but still losers.

Jason Terry, Robert Horry, Ron Harper, Memo Okur, Big Baby, Haslem, etc.  All winners in my memory.  I know they aren't better than the guys I listed above, but they all have something the other guys wish they had.  

I don't remember, respect or worship any Piston players who didn't win us a championship.  My company raffled off a Pistons Signed baskeball the other day and I didn't even want it.  BFD.  Now if those guys one day win a championship, I will wish I had that ball.   Maybe I would have wanted Prince's autograph or Monroes.


----------



## sealybobo

Article 15 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now stop crying about the Celtics and join me in rooting for the Thunder to beat James' ass.  The Heat don't have an answer for Perkins, Ibaka, Harden, Durant and Westbrook.  Bosh and Wade don't scare me.  Battier and Haslem don't scare me.  Only James, and we know what happens to him in the finals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKC is a match up nightmare for Miami.
> 
> I'm really looking forward to the series.
Click to expand...


God I hope/think you are right.  But that game 6 in Boston scared me.  Lebron is amazing.  I can't believe he can't win a championship.  God I hope that continues because I really fear that if/when he wins one, it will be multiple championships.  But you got to win one before you can win 2, and he can't seem to get that monkey off his back.  It does not look like this is his year.  The Thunder have whipped Dallas, the Lakers and beat the Spurs 4 in a row after they spotted them 2 games.  The Heat barely made it past Indiana and Boston.  

No one is so sure who will win that they would bet their life or life savings on who will win, so until the Thunder are up 2-0 or 3-1, I'm going to be nervous.  Even 2-0, they have to go win in Miami.  But I don't think that will be a problem.  

Lebron is weak mentally.  If he can play half ass and lose game 5, he doesn't have the mental toughness to win it all.  Until he learns that, he will continue to lose.  He needs a Phil Jackson or Pat Riley to coach him.  Not that young pussy they got.  Eric Holstra?


----------



## Article 15

sealybobo said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now stop crying about the Celtics and join me in rooting for the Thunder to beat James' ass.  The Heat don't have an answer for Perkins, Ibaka, Harden, Durant and Westbrook.  Bosh and Wade don't scare me.  Battier and Haslem don't scare me.  Only James, and we know what happens to him in the finals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKC is a match up nightmare for Miami.
> 
> I'm really looking forward to the series.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> God I hope/think you are right.  But that game 6 in Boston scared me.  Lebron is amazing.  I can't believe he can't win a championship.  God I hope that continues because I really fear that if/when he wins one, it will be multiple championships.  But you got to win one before you can win 2, and he can't seem to get that monkey off his back.  It does not look like this is his year.  The Thunder have whipped Dallas, the Lakers and beat the Spurs 4 in a row after they spotted them 2 games.  The Heat barely made it past Indiana and Boston.
> 
> No one is so sure who will win that they would bet their life or life savings on who will win, so until the Thunder are up 2-0 or 3-1, I'm going to be nervous.  Even 2-0, they have to go win in Miami.  But I don't think that will be a problem.
> 
> Lebron is weak mentally.  If he can play half ass and lose game 5, he doesn't have the mental toughness to win it all.  Until he learns that, he will continue to lose.  He needs a Phil Jackson or Pat Riley to coach him.  Not that young pussy they got.  Eric Holstra?
Click to expand...


OKC is much younger, has a stronger frontcourt, and better interior defense than Boston.  They are deeper too.  Like you mentioned Boston AND Indiana and both took Miami into deep water and OKC is unquestionably better than both of those teams.

Lebron isn't going to have such an easy time scoring against OKC plus he will have the extra burden of having to check Durant.

I like OKC in six.


----------



## sealybobo

Who was it that argued with me when I said thank God for sports because otherwise there would be some big scary criminals out there?  Well funny I was watching on CENTRE the black channel and they are doing a show on hip hop and the guy said exactly the same thing that I did only he said it about hip hop, not sports.  Odd a black can say it but its racism when I say the exact same thing.  Black people need to stop being so sensitive and defensive.


----------



## High_Gravity

This was all by design anyways, everyone was so phsyced about a Miami/OKC Finals people already started talking it halfway through the game Saturday, I have to give Stern credit he pulled this off masterfully, now he will get his cash cow Lebron v.s Durant Finals that everyone wanted to see, the NBA is going to make a MINT.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Joey Crawford was Stern's man in Game 6 of the WCF. He made sure to get him to Miami for Game 7 of the ECF. It's obvious what he does. He doesn't even try to hide it.



Of course was there ever any doubt? Sterns goons were pulling off all the stops to get Miami to the Finals and it worked.


----------



## Article 15

sealybobo said:


> Who was it that argued with me when I said thank God for sports because otherwise there would be some big scary criminals out there?



It definitely wasn't Ray Lewis.


----------



## Article 15

High_Gravity said:


> This was all by design anyways, everyone was so phsyced about a Miami/OKC Finals people already started talking it halfway through the game Saturday, I have to give Stern credit he pulled this off masterfully, now he will get his cash cow Lebron v.s Durant Finals that everyone wanted to see, the NBA is going to make a MINT.



I'm not gonna lie, I'm pretty damn excited for the Finals even with the Celtics out of it.


----------



## sealybobo

Article 15 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> This was all by design anyways, everyone was so phsyced about a Miami/OKC Finals people already started talking it halfway through the game Saturday, I have to give Stern credit he pulled this off masterfully, now he will get his cash cow Lebron v.s Durant Finals that everyone wanted to see, the NBA is going to make a MINT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not gonna lie, I'm pretty damn excited for the Finals even with the Celtics out of it.
Click to expand...


I'm really excited.  This is what everyone wanted.  Although we WANTED Boston to beat Lebron, yes this is the best matchup we all really want to see.


----------



## High_Gravity

Article 15 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> This was all by design anyways, everyone was so phsyced about a Miami/OKC Finals people already started talking it halfway through the game Saturday, I have to give Stern credit he pulled this off masterfully, now he will get his cash cow Lebron v.s Durant Finals that everyone wanted to see, the NBA is going to make a MINT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not gonna lie, I'm pretty damn excited for the Finals even with the Celtics out of it.
Click to expand...


It will probably be exciting but I'm not going to watch it, I want Durant to win but it will be Miami that wins because losing again in the Finals would be too much for the Heat to take, it will be Miami in 6, book it.


----------



## High_Gravity

This is a little off topic but I was wondering what the Celtics are going to do as far as rebuilding this summer, I have a feeling Ray Allen is pretty much gone, my personal dream is for him to come back to Boston, take a huge paycut and come off the bench for Avery Bradley, after Ray has the surgery on his ankles he will be a good sixth man. I am starting to regret the loss of Big Baby, I miss the way he used to take charges in the playoffs and have big games, thats something we sorely missed and Bass did not have 1 big game against Miami. I think Kevin Garnett has to come back, at this point with Perkins gone and we lose him the paint will be wide open like a bowling alley lane, there are so many decisions to think about, than again if we bring all of them back for another 82 game season we will probably hit a wall and end up getting knocked out in the first round, this group is getting tired and struggle to put the ball in the basket in big games. I don't know what to do.


----------



## TruthSeeker56

I am suddenly a HUGE OC Thunder fan!

GO THUNDER!


----------



## sealybobo

High_Gravity said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> This was all by design anyways, everyone was so phsyced about a Miami/OKC Finals people already started talking it halfway through the game Saturday, I have to give Stern credit he pulled this off masterfully, now he will get his cash cow Lebron v.s Durant Finals that everyone wanted to see, the NBA is going to make a MINT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not gonna lie, I'm pretty damn excited for the Finals even with the Celtics out of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It will probably be exciting but I'm not going to watch it, I want Durant to win but it will be Miami that wins because losing again in the Finals would be too much for the Heat to take, it will be Miami in 6, book it.
Click to expand...


Then you gotta watch so we can discuss it.  Come on.  Your two eyeballs won't make Stern a fortune.  Plus I don't think Stern will be able to cheat.  The collective fans are rooting and watching and stern has nothing to do with Lebron choking in the finals.  You just know the Thunder are watching the Mavs Heat finals from last year and seeing what Dallas did to shut Lebron down.  Stern wins either way, and no it won't be too much for Stern to take.  It will add to the excitement and anticipation next year when Lebron still doesn't have a ring.  

And like Tim Duncan, Stern can't beat someone as good as Durant.  He can't make Battier and Haslem and Bosh better except for helping them out on fouls.  The THunder will overcome that.  No biggy.  Want to see?  Then watch!


----------



## sealybobo

High_Gravity said:


> This is a little off topic but I was wondering what the Celtics are going to do as far as rebuilding this summer, I have a feeling Ray Allen is pretty much gone, my personal dream is for him to come back to Boston, take a huge paycut and come off the bench for Avery Bradley, after Ray has the surgery on his ankles he will be a good sixth man. I am starting to regret the loss of Big Baby, I miss the way he used to take charges in the playoffs and have big games, thats something we sorely missed and Bass did not have 1 big game against Miami. I think Kevin Garnett has to come back, at this point with Perkins gone and we lose him the paint will be wide open like a bowling alley lane, there are so many decisions to think about, than again if we bring all of them back for another 82 game season we will probably hit a wall and end up getting knocked out in the first round, this group is getting tired and struggle to put the ball in the basket in big games. I don't know what to do.



1.  Next season will be a longer season.

2.  But they won't have as many back to back games like they had this year.  I guess this year although short, was tiring.  And isn't it easier to make the playoffs in a regular season vs. the short one we just had?  Not so much every game counts.  So maybe it will be easier for the Celtics to make the playoffs.  And really, that's all they have to do.  If they are good enough to win, home court shouldn't matter.  They don't need home court if they are as good as we think they can be, WITH some changes.  The Ray Allen idea is GREAT!  He would be an amazing 6th man.      

3.  They FUCKED UP when they got rid of Big Baby and Perkins.  This is what they need to fix to get back to the finals.  Get them back, or get some guys to replace them, but this was their fatal mistake.  Sorry but the Big 3 and Rondo is not enough.  But should be enough to attract a couple good bigs that want to win a championship.  

I'll show you the Pistons secret to winning next.


----------



## sealybobo

High_Gravity said:


> This is a little off topic but I was wondering what the Celtics are going to do as far as rebuilding this summer, I have a feeling Ray Allen is pretty much gone, my personal dream is for him to come back to Boston, take a huge paycut and come off the bench for Avery Bradley, after Ray has the surgery on his ankles he will be a good sixth man. I am starting to regret the loss of Big Baby, I miss the way he used to take charges in the playoffs and have big games, thats something we sorely missed and Bass did not have 1 big game against Miami. I think Kevin Garnett has to come back, at this point with Perkins gone and we lose him the paint will be wide open like a bowling alley lane, there are so many decisions to think about, than again if we bring all of them back for another 82 game season we will probably hit a wall and end up getting knocked out in the first round, this group is getting tired and struggle to put the ball in the basket in big games. I don't know what to do.



It wasn't only Rip, Chauncey, the two Wallaces and Prince that won the championship.  They wouldn't have done it without a great supporting cast.

Chucky Atkins 
Elden Campbell 
Lindsey Hunter
Mike James 
Mehmet Okur
Corliss Williamson 

All played a HUGE part.

And it took a lot more than 6 guys to win in 1988/90

Mark Aguirre 
Adrian Dantley
Joe Dumars 
James Edwards 
Vinnie Johnson
Bill Laimbeer 
Rick Mahorn
Dennis Rodman
John Salley
Isiah Thomas

Its not Ray Allen, Rondo, Pierce or Garnetts fault.  Its the jackass that traded Perkins and Big Baby.  Were you thinking that Bass could fill that void?  He's a good supporting cast member, but not that good.


----------



## High_Gravity

sealybobo said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a little off topic but I was wondering what the Celtics are going to do as far as rebuilding this summer, I have a feeling Ray Allen is pretty much gone, my personal dream is for him to come back to Boston, take a huge paycut and come off the bench for Avery Bradley, after Ray has the surgery on his ankles he will be a good sixth man. I am starting to regret the loss of Big Baby, I miss the way he used to take charges in the playoffs and have big games, thats something we sorely missed and Bass did not have 1 big game against Miami. I think Kevin Garnett has to come back, at this point with Perkins gone and we lose him the paint will be wide open like a bowling alley lane, there are so many decisions to think about, than again if we bring all of them back for another 82 game season we will probably hit a wall and end up getting knocked out in the first round, this group is getting tired and struggle to put the ball in the basket in big games. I don't know what to do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.  Next season will be a longer season.
> 
> 2.  But they won't have as many back to back games like they had this year.  I guess this year although short, was tiring.  And isn't it easier to make the playoffs in a regular season vs. the short one we just had?  Not so much every game counts.  So maybe it will be easier for the Celtics to make the playoffs.  And really, that's all they have to do.  If they are good enough to win, home court shouldn't matter.  They don't need home court if they are as good as we think they can be, WITH some changes.  The Ray Allen idea is GREAT!  He would be an amazing 6th man.
> 
> 3.  They FUCKED UP when they got rid of Big Baby and Perkins.  This is what they need to fix to get back to the finals.  Get them back, or get some guys to replace them, but this was their fatal mistake.  Sorry but the Big 3 and Rondo is not enough.  But should be enough to attract a couple good bigs that want to win a championship.
> 
> I'll show you the Pistons secret to winning next.
Click to expand...


They also fucked up by letting Tony Allen and Delonte West go, those are tough guys and good defenders we could have used against Miami. Big Baby pissed me off with his poor play in the playoffs last year but I have to admit he is good for a monster playoff game every series and I love the way he steps up to take charges, that would have been nice to have against Miami since Bass doesn't really do that. Nothing against Bass I like him as a player but he really struggled to find his shot in the playoffs ESPECIALLY against Miami. We definently need to find another quality big or two, I really think this is as far as the big 3 can go, they really squandered an opportunity to play for the championship with Derrick Rose out, Dwight Howard out, Chris Bosh gone most of the Miami series etc. next year there is no way all these guys will be hurt, it will be a totally different play off picture next season.


----------



## High_Gravity

sealybobo said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a little off topic but I was wondering what the Celtics are going to do as far as rebuilding this summer, I have a feeling Ray Allen is pretty much gone, my personal dream is for him to come back to Boston, take a huge paycut and come off the bench for Avery Bradley, after Ray has the surgery on his ankles he will be a good sixth man. I am starting to regret the loss of Big Baby, I miss the way he used to take charges in the playoffs and have big games, thats something we sorely missed and Bass did not have 1 big game against Miami. I think Kevin Garnett has to come back, at this point with Perkins gone and we lose him the paint will be wide open like a bowling alley lane, there are so many decisions to think about, than again if we bring all of them back for another 82 game season we will probably hit a wall and end up getting knocked out in the first round, this group is getting tired and struggle to put the ball in the basket in big games. I don't know what to do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't only Rip, Chauncey, the two Wallaces and Prince that won the championship.  They wouldn't have done it without a great supporting cast.
> 
> Chucky Atkins
> Elden Campbell
> Lindsey Hunter
> Mike James
> Mehmet Okur
> Corliss Williamson
> 
> All played a HUGE part.
> 
> And it took a lot more than 6 guys to win in 1988/90
> 
> Mark Aguirre
> Adrian Dantley
> Joe Dumars
> James Edwards
> Vinnie Johnson
> Bill Laimbeer
> Rick Mahorn
> Dennis Rodman
> John Salley
> Isiah Thomas
> 
> Its not Ray Allen, Rondo, Pierce or Garnetts fault.  Its the jackass that traded Perkins and Big Baby.  Were you thinking that Bass could fill that void?  He's a good supporting cast member, but not that good.
Click to expand...


The Perkins trade totally discombobulated the chemistry on this team, we are STILL struggling to find someone to replace him ever since than. You are spot on this teams needs alot of help if they are going to try and make a decent run next year, where they will get that help is anyones guess, the word on the street is Kevin Garnett is retiring.


----------



## sealybobo

High_Gravity said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> This was all by design anyways, everyone was so phsyced about a Miami/OKC Finals people already started talking it halfway through the game Saturday, I have to give Stern credit he pulled this off masterfully, now he will get his cash cow Lebron v.s Durant Finals that everyone wanted to see, the NBA is going to make a MINT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not gonna lie, I'm pretty damn excited for the Finals even with the Celtics out of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It will probably be exciting but I'm not going to watch it, I want Durant to win but it will be Miami that wins because losing again in the Finals would be too much for the Heat to take, it will be Miami in 6, book it.
Click to expand...


I wish I wasn't watching.  Miami is playing well and the Thunder are not.  James playing great, Battier has 11 pts and its only the start of the second.  

Holy shit I can see Miami winning a championship this year.  Maybe the Spurs should have played them instead of OKC.  JK.  I still have faith.  But Westbrook is playing like shit and so is everyone else except Harden and Durant.  The Thunder don't look right.  But I have faith they'll find it.


----------



## sealybobo

Maybe Lebron couldn't beat the older Pistons, Celtics, Heat with Shaq, Lakers with Kobe, Spurs with Duncan or Mavs with Dirk but maybe he will be able to dominate the next generation.  Maybe his style of ball is the new NBA.  He just needed the older guys to get old.  Its not great team basketball, but its super fast break and high flying.  Fun for the kids maybe but not what us old school fans appreciate.


----------



## sealybobo

The Thunder need to stop losing by 11-13 points.


----------



## sealybobo

7 minutes left in the half and Haslem already has 8 rebounds?


----------



## sealybobo

Its because my 91 year old Grandmother in Ft. Lauderdale is praying for the Heat.  

I'm not worried.  Wait till the Heat cool off and the Thunder heat up.


----------



## sealybobo

They just gave Harden 2 bullshit fouls.  And didn't call it the other way.  OMG I'm turning into you guys.  But Westbrooks shot is off so he's got 7 assists.  That a boy.  And draws a foul on Bosh.


----------



## sealybobo

4 3's so far by Battier!  I shouldn't have made fun of him in the previous rounds for not being a good role player.  

And Durant fouled James and James took two steps and dunked and they gave James the And 1?  OMG!  Its like the Jordan rules all over again.


----------



## sealybobo

OKC up 1 going into the 4th!


----------



## sealybobo

Thunder by 5!


----------



## sealybobo

They called a phantom foul on the Coulison white guy.  He didn't touch Bosh.


----------



## sealybobo

You know what the Celtics and Spurs were missing?  Durant on their team.


----------



## sealybobo

Another bullshit call on Collison.


----------



## sealybobo

Another bullshit call but ball don't lie.  Ala Sheed Wallace.  Durant for 3.  Bang!


----------



## sealybobo

Is Lebron going to collapse in the 4th again?  Only 2 points.  Durant has 13.


----------



## sealybobo

This is incredible.  How can James just fall apart like this everytime?  Bang!  10 pt lead!


----------



## sealybobo

Refs helping James out and putting him to the line again.  Keeping the Heat in it.  But Durant will answer that.  Collison for the Slam!  What can the refs do?  Bosh thinks he's mr 3 pt'er now?  LOL.  The Heat falling apart despite the refs favoring Lebron, because Lebron chokes in the finals.  Did you all forget that?  This one might go 4 but I'll give the Heat 1 so 5 games.


----------



## High_Gravity

I didn't watch the game but I checked the box scores, Durant 17 in the 14th alone? Durant is better than Lebron and he is the best player in the NBA, if the Heat win this series it will be because of the ref help.


----------



## High_Gravity

sealybobo said:


> You know what the Celtics and Spurs were missing?  Durant on their team.



No fucking shit, I would kill to have Durant in Celtic green.


----------



## sealybobo

High_Gravity said:


> I didn't watch the game but I checked the box scores, Durant 17 in the 14th alone? Durant is better than Lebron and he is the best player in the NBA, if the Heat win this series it will be because of the ref help.



You really don't need to watch the games.  Just watch Sportscenter after the game.  But man was that fun to watch.  Remember I said it wasn't the Celtics Big 3's fault they lost or Rondo's?  They need better role players?  Well who were the surprise stars last night that stepped up and made the difference?  Guys I didn't even know until last night.  Sefalosha and Collison.  They made names for themselves last night.  Now they just need to do it 3 more times.

Battier made a name for himself too last night.  He did his job.

Poor Lebron.  God gave him his athleticism but won't allow him to use it in the 4th quarter of finals.  That's because God doesn't reward arrogance.


----------



## Article 15

If Miami can't win a game where they get 17 from Battier and Harden only scores 5 they can't win the series.

I picked OKC in six but after last night's game I'm starting to think I gave Miami too much credit.

Can you imagine what OKC would have done to the Celtics?

Yikes


----------



## High_Gravity

Article 15 said:


> If Miami can't win a game where they get 17 from Battier and Harden only scores 5 they can't win the series.
> 
> I picked OKC in six but after last night's game I'm starting to think I gave Miami too much credit.
> 
> Can you imagine what OKC would have done to the Celtics?
> 
> Yikes



I'm not watching any of these games but I still have Miami in 6. Failure for Lebron and company just isn't an option this year, Miami was not put together to be the runner up, they were brought together to win championships.


----------



## Article 15

High_Gravity said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Miami can't win a game where they get 17 from Battier and Harden only scores 5 they can't win the series.
> 
> I picked OKC in six but after last night's game I'm starting to think I gave Miami too much credit.
> 
> Can you imagine what OKC would have done to the Celtics?
> 
> Yikes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not watching any of these games but I still have Miami in 6. Failure for Lebron and company just isn't an option this year, Miami was not put together to be the runner up, they were brought together to win championships.
Click to expand...


Come out from the bunker, my brother.  This is going to be an historic series.


----------



## High_Gravity

Article 15 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Miami can't win a game where they get 17 from Battier and Harden only scores 5 they can't win the series.
> 
> I picked OKC in six but after last night's game I'm starting to think I gave Miami too much credit.
> 
> Can you imagine what OKC would have done to the Celtics?
> 
> Yikes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not watching any of these games but I still have Miami in 6. Failure for Lebron and company just isn't an option this year, Miami was not put together to be the runner up, they were brought together to win championships.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Come out from the bunker, my brother.  This is going to be an historic series.
Click to expand...


I'm still in mourning over the Celtics. I do want OKC to win, just doubt it will happen.


----------



## Article 15

High_Gravity said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not watching any of these games but I still have Miami in 6. Failure for Lebron and company just isn't an option this year, Miami was not put together to be the runner up, they were brought together to win championships.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Come out from the bunker, my brother.  This is going to be an historic series.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm still in mourning over the Celtics. I do want OKC to win, just doubt it will happen.
Click to expand...


We thought the Celtics were going to be lucky if they made it out of the first round and they finished their run one win away from the Finals.  Celebrate what they did, man.


----------



## High_Gravity

Article 15 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Come out from the bunker, my brother.  This is going to be an historic series.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still in mourning over the Celtics. I do want OKC to win, just doubt it will happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We thought the Celtics were going to be lucky if they made it out of the first round and they finished their run one win away from the Finals.  Celebrate what they did, man.
Click to expand...


They definently exceeded expectations, it just sucks they were so close, they were right at the door.


----------



## Article 15

High_Gravity said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still in mourning over the Celtics. I do want OKC to win, just doubt it will happen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We thought the Celtics were going to be lucky if they made it out of the first round and they finished their run one win away from the Finals.  Celebrate what they did, man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They definently exceeded expectations, it just sucks they were so close, they were right at the door.
Click to expand...


Yup and they definitely got jobbed wicked bad in game two.

Had they beaten Miami they would have gotten swept by OKC.


----------



## High_Gravity

Article 15 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We thought the Celtics were going to be lucky if they made it out of the first round and they finished their run one win away from the Finals.  Celebrate what they did, man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They definently exceeded expectations, it just sucks they were so close, they were right at the door.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup and they definitely got jobbed wicked bad in game two.
> 
> Had they beaten Miami they would have gotten swept by OKC.
Click to expand...


Call me crazy but I would have liked to see them play OKC, even if they lost.


----------



## Article 15

High_Gravity said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> They definently exceeded expectations, it just sucks they were so close, they were right at the door.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup and they definitely got jobbed wicked bad in game two.
> 
> Had they beaten Miami they would have gotten swept by OKC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Call me crazy but I would have liked to see them play OKC, even if they lost.
Click to expand...


Of course I would have loved to have seen the Celts put the Heat away and face off against OKC.  It would have been a massacre tho.

I'm more than content tho if this series is the beginning of an OKC dynasty that stands in the way of Lebron winning a title for the rest of his career.


----------



## High_Gravity

Article 15 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup and they definitely got jobbed wicked bad in game two.
> 
> Had they beaten Miami they would have gotten swept by OKC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call me crazy but I would have liked to see them play OKC, even if they lost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course I would have loved to have seen the Celts put the Heat away and face off against OKC.  It would have been a massacre tho.
> 
> I'm more than content tho if this series is the beginning of an OKC dynasty that stands in the way of Lebron winning a title for the rest of his career.
Click to expand...


I would love to see that but I don't think its going to happen, that Miami team was put together by design and the whole purpose was to win championships, not be the runner ups. Lebron is already 0-2 in the finals, losing another NBA Finals would make him out to be a fraud.


----------



## sealybobo

Article 15 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup and they definitely got jobbed wicked bad in game two.
> 
> Had they beaten Miami they would have gotten swept by OKC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call me crazy but I would have liked to see them play OKC, even if they lost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course I would have loved to have seen the Celts put the Heat away and face off against OKC.  It would have been a massacre tho.
> 
> I'm more than content tho if this series is the beginning of an OKC dynasty that stands in the way of Lebron winning a title for the rest of his career.
Click to expand...


Lebron will get another chance.  And remember what I said.  Stern can't do anything about it if Lebron shuts down in the 4th.  The Thunder aren't in on the fix, right?  So like they did the Spurs, when it comes down to crunch time, they put their opponents away.  Didn't they sweep Dallas and the Lakers?  If they didn't, they finished them off in 5 or 6.  I don't think they went 7 once.  So when the refs give Lebron the foul call, he misses one and Durant/Harden/Westbrook go down and BANG!  And now all of the sudden we have Collison and Sefalosha stepping up?  I didn't even know these guys existed before last night.  

So Stern and the refs can't stop the Thunder.  And I don't even think they care.  I think they like the Thunder too.  This is great for the NBA.  No one wants Lebron to win.  Even if he doesn't win, he's still the greatest physical athlete in the NBA.  Durant just happens to be the best all around basketball player in the league.  Too tall to handle.  Unstoppable.

We were watching Bird highlights and Durant might be the black Larry Bird.  

You guys can say Durant isn't a great defensive player, but he's as good as he needs to be.  Good enough to win a championship.  This goes 5 games if not a sweep.


----------



## sealybobo

High_Gravity said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Call me crazy but I would have liked to see them play OKC, even if they lost.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I would have loved to have seen the Celts put the Heat away and face off against OKC.  It would have been a massacre tho.
> 
> I'm more than content tho if this series is the beginning of an OKC dynasty that stands in the way of Lebron winning a title for the rest of his career.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would love to see that but I don't think its going to happen, that Miami team was put together by design and the whole purpose was to win championships, not be the runner ups. Lebron is already 0-2 in the finals, losing another NBA Finals would make him out to be a fraud.
Click to expand...


The Thunder are too good to cheat.  Even with the cheating they can beat the Heat.


----------



## High_Gravity

sealybobo said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I would have loved to have seen the Celts put the Heat away and face off against OKC.  It would have been a massacre tho.
> 
> I'm more than content tho if this series is the beginning of an OKC dynasty that stands in the way of Lebron winning a title for the rest of his career.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would love to see that but I don't think its going to happen, that Miami team was put together by design and the whole purpose was to win championships, not be the runner ups. Lebron is already 0-2 in the finals, losing another NBA Finals would make him out to be a fraud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Thunder are too good to cheat.  Even with the cheating they can beat the Heat.
Click to expand...


We will find out if thats true, I don't think the Thunder have had to play a game in crunch time 8 on 5 though. If the Thunder pull this off, Lebron can kiss his ref help good bye, Stern will leave him with just his dick in his hand just like Kobe, look at the Lakers now, in 2010 they were able to win a rigged game 7 on the free throw line, now they can't even get past the second round without the refs. If Lebron loses he will suffer the same fate.


----------



## High_Gravity

sealybobo said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Call me crazy but I would have liked to see them play OKC, even if they lost.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I would have loved to have seen the Celts put the Heat away and face off against OKC.  It would have been a massacre tho.
> 
> I'm more than content tho if this series is the beginning of an OKC dynasty that stands in the way of Lebron winning a title for the rest of his career.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lebron will get another chance.  And remember what I said.  Stern can't do anything about it if Lebron shuts down in the 4th.  The Thunder aren't in on the fix, right?  So like they did the Spurs, when it comes down to crunch time, they put their opponents away.  Didn't they sweep Dallas and the Lakers?  If they didn't, they finished them off in 5 or 6.  I don't think they went 7 once.  So when the refs give Lebron the foul call, he misses one and Durant/Harden/Westbrook go down and BANG!  And now all of the sudden we have Collison and Sefalosha stepping up?  I didn't even know these guys existed before last night.
> 
> So Stern and the refs can't stop the Thunder.  And I don't even think they care.  I think they like the Thunder too.  This is great for the NBA.  No one wants Lebron to win.  Even if he doesn't win, he's still the greatest physical athlete in the NBA.  Durant just happens to be the best all around basketball player in the league.  Too tall to handle.  Unstoppable.
> 
> We were watching Bird highlights and Durant might be the black Larry Bird.
> 
> You guys can say Durant isn't a great defensive player, but he's as good as he needs to be.  Good enough to win a championship.  This goes 5 games if not a sweep.
Click to expand...


I love Durant, he is the best basketball Player in the NBA.


----------



## sealybobo

High_Gravity said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would love to see that but I don't think its going to happen, that Miami team was put together by design and the whole purpose was to win championships, not be the runner ups. Lebron is already 0-2 in the finals, losing another NBA Finals would make him out to be a fraud.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Thunder are too good to cheat.  Even with the cheating they can beat the Heat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We will find out if thats true, I don't think the Thunder have had to play a game in crunch time 8 on 5 though. If the Thunder pull this off, Lebron can kiss his ref help good bye, Stern will leave him with just his dick in his hand just like Kobe, look at the Lakers now, in 2010 they were able to win a rigged game 7 on the free throw line, now they can't even get past the second round without the refs. If Lebron loses he will suffer the same fate.
Click to expand...


Kobe lost because the Lakers gave up Lamar Odom and Derrek Fisher.  

Hey, I finally found someone rooting for Lebron.  ARod.  They have a lot in common.  Arod was in the same boat when he went to the Yankees and he finally got the monkey off his back, but it took a few years.  Stern will not leave Lebron.  The Heat will add better role players to their roster until they get it right.  Or Wade is getting old and slow so it may not even be with Wade on the team.  OR, what if Lebron goes somewhere else?  If he has to do that, that is sad.  And we will love it.  

Trust me, Stern is going to benefit from Lebron for years to come.  Who in the East is going to beat him?  Remember, the Pistons went to the Eatern Conference Finals something like 8 years in a row.  They only won one title.  Lebron will get his 1. Just not 2, 3, 4, 5, 6 or 7.


----------



## High_Gravity

sealybobo said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Thunder are too good to cheat.  Even with the cheating they can beat the Heat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We will find out if thats true, I don't think the Thunder have had to play a game in crunch time 8 on 5 though. If the Thunder pull this off, Lebron can kiss his ref help good bye, Stern will leave him with just his dick in his hand just like Kobe, look at the Lakers now, in 2010 they were able to win a rigged game 7 on the free throw line, now they can't even get past the second round without the refs. If Lebron loses he will suffer the same fate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kobe lost because the Lakers gave up Lamar Odom and Derrek Fisher.
> 
> Hey, I finally found someone rooting for Lebron.  ARod.  They have a lot in common.  Arod was in the same boat when he went to the Yankees and he finally got the monkey off his back, but it took a few years.  Stern will not leave Lebron.  The Heat will add better role players to their roster until they get it right.  Or Wade is getting old and slow so it may not even be with Wade on the team.  OR, what if Lebron goes somewhere else?  If he has to do that, that is sad.  And we will love it.
> 
> Trust me, Stern is going to benefit from Lebron for years to come.  Who in the East is going to beat him?  Remember, the Pistons went to the Eatern Conference Finals something like 8 years in a row.  They only won one title.  Lebron will get his 1. Just not 2, 3, 4, 5, 6 or 7.
Click to expand...


Odom and Fisher were present when Dallas swept them last year, they had the same damn team that won the championship back in 2010. Lamar Odom played like shit this year and would not have changed things for them if he played in the Thunder series, Lamar got sent to the D League and cut from the Mavericks because he played so awful. Bottom line without the refs helping them, this is the honest Lakers team, a second round team at best.


----------



## sealybobo

High_Gravity said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I would have loved to have seen the Celts put the Heat away and face off against OKC.  It would have been a massacre tho.
> 
> I'm more than content tho if this series is the beginning of an OKC dynasty that stands in the way of Lebron winning a title for the rest of his career.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lebron will get another chance.  And remember what I said.  Stern can't do anything about it if Lebron shuts down in the 4th.  The Thunder aren't in on the fix, right?  So like they did the Spurs, when it comes down to crunch time, they put their opponents away.  Didn't they sweep Dallas and the Lakers?  If they didn't, they finished them off in 5 or 6.  I don't think they went 7 once.  So when the refs give Lebron the foul call, he misses one and Durant/Harden/Westbrook go down and BANG!  And now all of the sudden we have Collison and Sefalosha stepping up?  I didn't even know these guys existed before last night.
> 
> So Stern and the refs can't stop the Thunder.  And I don't even think they care.  I think they like the Thunder too.  This is great for the NBA.  No one wants Lebron to win.  Even if he doesn't win, he's still the greatest physical athlete in the NBA.  Durant just happens to be the best all around basketball player in the league.  Too tall to handle.  Unstoppable.
> 
> We were watching Bird highlights and Durant might be the black Larry Bird.
> 
> You guys can say Durant isn't a great defensive player, but he's as good as he needs to be.  Good enough to win a championship.  This goes 5 games if not a sweep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love Durant, he is the best basketball Player in the NBA.
Click to expand...


And I love it that people are starting to realize that.  Remember I compared him to Bill Russell and someone said Durant doesn't play defense?  Well he played enough D to keep the Heat under 100 points.  And enough to win.  You only have to play tough D if you aren't scoring enough points.  And from what I see, Durant does his job.  He isn't a liability on D.  And when he wins multiple championships, maybe then it will be ok for me to compare him to the great Bill Russell.  I know its too early.  

And what did you think about me calling Durant the black Larry Bird?  My co-worker made that up after we watched some Bird highlights.  My God was that guy amazing.  Shooting the ball in the basket was easy for him.  Durant too.


----------



## High_Gravity

sealybobo said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Thunder are too good to cheat.  Even with the cheating they can beat the Heat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We will find out if thats true, I don't think the Thunder have had to play a game in crunch time 8 on 5 though. If the Thunder pull this off, Lebron can kiss his ref help good bye, Stern will leave him with just his dick in his hand just like Kobe, look at the Lakers now, in 2010 they were able to win a rigged game 7 on the free throw line, now they can't even get past the second round without the refs. If Lebron loses he will suffer the same fate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kobe lost because the Lakers gave up Lamar Odom and Derrek Fisher.
> 
> Hey, I finally found someone rooting for Lebron.  ARod.  They have a lot in common.  Arod was in the same boat when he went to the Yankees and he finally got the monkey off his back, but it took a few years.  Stern will not leave Lebron.  The Heat will add better role players to their roster until they get it right.  Or Wade is getting old and slow so it may not even be with Wade on the team.  OR, what if Lebron goes somewhere else?  If he has to do that, that is sad.  And we will love it.
> 
> Trust me, Stern is going to benefit from Lebron for years to come.  Who in the East is going to beat him?  Remember, the Pistons went to the Eatern Conference Finals something like 8 years in a row.  They only won one title.  Lebron will get his 1. Just not 2, 3, 4, 5, 6 or 7.
Click to expand...


Maybe Lebron will be the next Jerry West? make the Finals like 8 or 9 times and not win jack shit, but I agree Stern won't abandon Lebron just yet, theres been too much time and money invested in him, Stern will get his moneys worth.


----------



## High_Gravity

sealybobo said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lebron will get another chance.  And remember what I said.  Stern can't do anything about it if Lebron shuts down in the 4th.  The Thunder aren't in on the fix, right?  So like they did the Spurs, when it comes down to crunch time, they put their opponents away.  Didn't they sweep Dallas and the Lakers?  If they didn't, they finished them off in 5 or 6.  I don't think they went 7 once.  So when the refs give Lebron the foul call, he misses one and Durant/Harden/Westbrook go down and BANG!  And now all of the sudden we have Collison and Sefalosha stepping up?  I didn't even know these guys existed before last night.
> 
> So Stern and the refs can't stop the Thunder.  And I don't even think they care.  I think they like the Thunder too.  This is great for the NBA.  No one wants Lebron to win.  Even if he doesn't win, he's still the greatest physical athlete in the NBA.  Durant just happens to be the best all around basketball player in the league.  Too tall to handle.  Unstoppable.
> 
> We were watching Bird highlights and Durant might be the black Larry Bird.
> 
> You guys can say Durant isn't a great defensive player, but he's as good as he needs to be.  Good enough to win a championship.  This goes 5 games if not a sweep.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love Durant, he is the best basketball Player in the NBA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And I love it that people are starting to realize that.  Remember I compared him to Bill Russell and someone said Durant doesn't play defense?  Well he played enough D to keep the Heat under 100 points.  And enough to win.  You only have to play tough D if you aren't scoring enough points.  And from what I see, Durant does his job.  He isn't a liability on D.  And when he wins multiple championships, maybe then it will be ok for me to compare him to the great Bill Russell.  I know its too early.
> 
> And what did you think about me calling Durant the black Larry Bird?  My co-worker made that up after we watched some Bird highlights.  My God was that guy amazing.  Shooting the ball in the basket was easy for him.  Durant too.
Click to expand...


Durant COULD be the next Larry bird, but we should wait to see if he can close out this series before we annoint him that I still want to see how Durant does under pressure when the refs are giving every call to the Miami Heat and that will happen at some point in this series.


----------



## GHook93

High_Gravity said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I would have loved to have seen the Celts put the Heat away and face off against OKC.  It would have been a massacre tho.
> 
> I'm more than content tho if this series is the beginning of an OKC dynasty that stands in the way of Lebron winning a title for the rest of his career.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lebron will get another chance.  And remember what I said.  Stern can't do anything about it if Lebron shuts down in the 4th.  The Thunder aren't in on the fix, right?  So like they did the Spurs, when it comes down to crunch time, they put their opponents away.  Didn't they sweep Dallas and the Lakers?  If they didn't, they finished them off in 5 or 6.  I don't think they went 7 once.  So when the refs give Lebron the foul call, he misses one and Durant/Harden/Westbrook go down and BANG!  And now all of the sudden we have Collison and Sefalosha stepping up?  I didn't even know these guys existed before last night.
> 
> So Stern and the refs can't stop the Thunder.  And I don't even think they care.  I think they like the Thunder too.  This is great for the NBA.  No one wants Lebron to win.  Even if he doesn't win, he's still the greatest physical athlete in the NBA.  Durant just happens to be the best all around basketball player in the league.  Too tall to handle.  Unstoppable.
> 
> We were watching Bird highlights and Durant might be the black Larry Bird.
> 
> You guys can say Durant isn't a great defensive player, but he's as good as he needs to be.  Good enough to win a championship.  This goes 5 games if not a sweep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love Durant, he is the best basketball Player in the NBA.
Click to expand...


Durant is great and will be a HOF if he has longevity, but I still think LBJ is better! OKC is deeper and that is why they can compete.

But ask yourself this? Name a player from that Cleveland team, other than LBJ, that LBJ brought to the finals? You will start naming some very shitty players. LBJ brought a horrible team to the finals! 

Then ask yourself, regardless of personal feelings (I personally can't stand LBJ and love Durant), if you were building a team would you really pick Durant over LBJ? Doubtfully. I might not (more like probably not) pick him over Howard!


----------



## High_Gravity

GHook93 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lebron will get another chance.  And remember what I said.  Stern can't do anything about it if Lebron shuts down in the 4th.  The Thunder aren't in on the fix, right?  So like they did the Spurs, when it comes down to crunch time, they put their opponents away.  Didn't they sweep Dallas and the Lakers?  If they didn't, they finished them off in 5 or 6.  I don't think they went 7 once.  So when the refs give Lebron the foul call, he misses one and Durant/Harden/Westbrook go down and BANG!  And now all of the sudden we have Collison and Sefalosha stepping up?  I didn't even know these guys existed before last night.
> 
> So Stern and the refs can't stop the Thunder.  And I don't even think they care.  I think they like the Thunder too.  This is great for the NBA.  No one wants Lebron to win.  Even if he doesn't win, he's still the greatest physical athlete in the NBA.  Durant just happens to be the best all around basketball player in the league.  Too tall to handle.  Unstoppable.
> 
> We were watching Bird highlights and Durant might be the black Larry Bird.
> 
> You guys can say Durant isn't a great defensive player, but he's as good as he needs to be.  Good enough to win a championship.  This goes 5 games if not a sweep.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love Durant, he is the best basketball Player in the NBA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Durant is great and will be a HOF if he has longevity, but I still think LBJ is better! OKC is deeper and that is why they can compete.
> 
> But ask yourself this? Name a player from that Cleveland team, other than LBJ, that LBJ brought to the finals? You will start naming some very shitty players. LBJ brought a horrible team to the finals!
> 
> Then ask yourself, regardless of personal feelings (I personally can't stand LBJ and love Durant), if you were building a team would you really pick Durant over LBJ? Doubtfully. I might not (more like probably not) pick him over Howard!
Click to expand...


I would pick Durant over Lebron anyday of the week, Durant is younger and is not even in his prime yet, he is only 23. Lebron has been in the league 10 years and is 0-2 in the Finals so far, and if the refs don't get involved he will lose again. Lebron had 2 All stars with him last year in the Finals Dwayne Wade and Chris Bosh, there is no excuse for them to lose to the Mavericks, he had plenty of help last year. Jason Kidd in his prime took some pretty shitty New Jersey Nets teams to the Finals as well twice, but nobody cares because they didn't win.


----------



## GHook93

High_Gravity said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love Durant, he is the best basketball Player in the NBA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Durant is great and will be a HOF if he has longevity, but I still think LBJ is better! OKC is deeper and that is why they can compete.
> 
> But ask yourself this? Name a player from that Cleveland team, other than LBJ, that LBJ brought to the finals? You will start naming some very shitty players. LBJ brought a horrible team to the finals!
> 
> Then ask yourself, regardless of personal feelings (I personally can't stand LBJ and love Durant), if you were building a team would you really pick Durant over LBJ? Doubtfully. I might not (more like probably not) pick him over Howard!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would pick Durant over Lebron anyday of the week, Durant is younger and is not even in his prime yet, he is only 23. Lebron has been in the league 10 years and is 0-2 in the Finals so far, and if the refs don't get involved he will lose again. Lebron had 2 All stars with him last year in the Finals Dwayne Wade and Chris Bosh, there is no excuse for them to lose to the Mavericks, he had plenty of help last year. Jason Kidd in his prime took some pretty shitty New Jersey Nets teams to the Finals as well twice, but nobody cares because they didn't win.
Click to expand...


We root against LBJ (and Kobe) when they are playing in the NBA, but we are damn grateful and proud when they represent America in the Olympics and World Games as American Patriots! 

No one should feel sorry for LBJ, because he can wipe his tears with thousand dollar bills and have his bruised icon stroked by ten super-models at the same time, but I enjoy watching him play and I'm damn glad he gives up his off-season every four years to represent America (same with Kobe). As much as I admire KG and Duncan, they have only done it once!


----------



## High_Gravity

GHook93 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Durant is great and will be a HOF if he has longevity, but I still think LBJ is better! OKC is deeper and that is why they can compete.
> 
> But ask yourself this? Name a player from that Cleveland team, other than LBJ, that LBJ brought to the finals? You will start naming some very shitty players. LBJ brought a horrible team to the finals!
> 
> Then ask yourself, regardless of personal feelings (I personally can't stand LBJ and love Durant), if you were building a team would you really pick Durant over LBJ? Doubtfully. I might not (more like probably not) pick him over Howard!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would pick Durant over Lebron anyday of the week, Durant is younger and is not even in his prime yet, he is only 23. Lebron has been in the league 10 years and is 0-2 in the Finals so far, and if the refs don't get involved he will lose again. Lebron had 2 All stars with him last year in the Finals Dwayne Wade and Chris Bosh, there is no excuse for them to lose to the Mavericks, he had plenty of help last year. Jason Kidd in his prime took some pretty shitty New Jersey Nets teams to the Finals as well twice, but nobody cares because they didn't win.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We root against LBJ (and Kobe) when they are playing in the NBA, but we are damn grateful and proud when they represent America in the Olympics and World Games as American Patriots!
> 
> No one should feel sorry for LBJ, because he can wipe his tears with thousand dollar bills and have his bruised icon stroked by ten super-models at the same time, but I enjoy watching him play and I'm damn glad he gives up his off-season every four years to represent America (same with Kobe). As much as I admire KG and Duncan, they have only done it once!
Click to expand...


Well when it comes to international competition thats different I want our best athletes to represent us regardless how I feel about them.


----------



## sealybobo

High_Gravity said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love Durant, he is the best basketball Player in the NBA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I love it that people are starting to realize that.  Remember I compared him to Bill Russell and someone said Durant doesn't play defense?  Well he played enough D to keep the Heat under 100 points.  And enough to win.  You only have to play tough D if you aren't scoring enough points.  And from what I see, Durant does his job.  He isn't a liability on D.  And when he wins multiple championships, maybe then it will be ok for me to compare him to the great Bill Russell.  I know its too early.
> 
> And what did you think about me calling Durant the black Larry Bird?  My co-worker made that up after we watched some Bird highlights.  My God was that guy amazing.  Shooting the ball in the basket was easy for him.  Durant too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Durant COULD be the next Larry bird, but we should wait to see if he can close out this series before we annoint him that I still want to see how Durant does under pressure when the refs are giving every call to the Miami Heat and that will happen at some point in this series.
Click to expand...


3 minutes left in the 3rd, the Heat are up around 10.  Been up 17.  The Thunder are playing like shit.  But I'm not worried because this is when Lebron runs out of stuff.


----------



## sealybobo

GHook93 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lebron will get another chance.  And remember what I said.  Stern can't do anything about it if Lebron shuts down in the 4th.  The Thunder aren't in on the fix, right?  So like they did the Spurs, when it comes down to crunch time, they put their opponents away.  Didn't they sweep Dallas and the Lakers?  If they didn't, they finished them off in 5 or 6.  I don't think they went 7 once.  So when the refs give Lebron the foul call, he misses one and Durant/Harden/Westbrook go down and BANG!  And now all of the sudden we have Collison and Sefalosha stepping up?  I didn't even know these guys existed before last night.
> 
> So Stern and the refs can't stop the Thunder.  And I don't even think they care.  I think they like the Thunder too.  This is great for the NBA.  No one wants Lebron to win.  Even if he doesn't win, he's still the greatest physical athlete in the NBA.  Durant just happens to be the best all around basketball player in the league.  Too tall to handle.  Unstoppable.
> 
> We were watching Bird highlights and Durant might be the black Larry Bird.
> 
> You guys can say Durant isn't a great defensive player, but he's as good as he needs to be.  Good enough to win a championship.  This goes 5 games if not a sweep.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love Durant, he is the best basketball Player in the NBA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Durant is great and will be a HOF if he has longevity, but I still think LBJ is better! OKC is deeper and that is why they can compete.
> 
> But ask yourself this? Name a player from that Cleveland team, other than LBJ, that LBJ brought to the finals? You will start naming some very shitty players. LBJ brought a horrible team to the finals!
> 
> Then ask yourself, regardless of personal feelings (I personally can't stand LBJ and love Durant), if you were building a team would you really pick Durant over LBJ? Doubtfully. I might not (more like probably not) pick him over Howard!
Click to expand...


I honestly pick Durant.  He's the total package.  He's a leader and a winner.  Now I'm saying that with them down and only two minutes left in the 4th.  They've been down the whole game.  Miami's team is as good as they perform this series.  How good Bosh, Battier, Wade, Chalmers and that little rookie are is yet to be written.  I hope Miami blows this game.  If they do, they will only win one at home and my prediction of it being over in 5 will come true.  Come on Thunder!


----------



## sealybobo

GHook93 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Durant is great and will be a HOF if he has longevity, but I still think LBJ is better! OKC is deeper and that is why they can compete.
> 
> But ask yourself this? Name a player from that Cleveland team, other than LBJ, that LBJ brought to the finals? You will start naming some very shitty players. LBJ brought a horrible team to the finals!
> 
> Then ask yourself, regardless of personal feelings (I personally can't stand LBJ and love Durant), if you were building a team would you really pick Durant over LBJ? Doubtfully. I might not (more like probably not) pick him over Howard!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would pick Durant over Lebron anyday of the week, Durant is younger and is not even in his prime yet, he is only 23. Lebron has been in the league 10 years and is 0-2 in the Finals so far, and if the refs don't get involved he will lose again. Lebron had 2 All stars with him last year in the Finals Dwayne Wade and Chris Bosh, there is no excuse for them to lose to the Mavericks, he had plenty of help last year. Jason Kidd in his prime took some pretty shitty New Jersey Nets teams to the Finals as well twice, but nobody cares because they didn't win.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We root against LBJ (and Kobe) when they are playing in the NBA, but we are damn grateful and proud when they represent America in the Olympics and World Games as American Patriots!
> 
> No one should feel sorry for LBJ, because he can wipe his tears with thousand dollar bills and have his bruised icon stroked by ten super-models at the same time, but I enjoy watching him play and I'm damn glad he gives up his off-season every four years to represent America (same with Kobe). As much as I admire KG and Duncan, they have only done it once!
Click to expand...


All that money doesn't matter.  It can't buy our opinions or his legacy.  He already has all the money he can ever need.  Now what?  What is there?  He must want to achieve something.  And right now, he has not achieved it.  So while we will never win a championship, maybe he won't either.   But, he might be winning game two and stealing home court advantage.  Shhh.  Yes I respect his game.  He's a god.  Best physical athlete maybe of all time.  The complete package.  A muscular machine.

But we want Durant to win it all, not Lebron.  And Durant can wipe his ass with your paycheck.  So there.  

And we love having a Lebron fan so we can argue with you.  You are a rare breed.  

Fisher to Durant!  Holy Shit!


----------



## sealybobo

High_Gravity said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love Durant, he is the best basketball Player in the NBA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Durant is great and will be a HOF if he has longevity, but I still think LBJ is better! OKC is deeper and that is why they can compete.
> 
> But ask yourself this? Name a player from that Cleveland team, other than LBJ, that LBJ brought to the finals? You will start naming some very shitty players. LBJ brought a horrible team to the finals!
> 
> Then ask yourself, regardless of personal feelings (I personally can't stand LBJ and love Durant), if you were building a team would you really pick Durant over LBJ? Doubtfully. I might not (more like probably not) pick him over Howard!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would pick Durant over Lebron anyday of the week, Durant is younger and is not even in his prime yet, he is only 23. Lebron has been in the league 10 years and is 0-2 in the Finals so far, and if the refs don't get involved he will lose again. Lebron had 2 All stars with him last year in the Finals Dwayne Wade and Chris Bosh, there is no excuse for them to lose to the Mavericks, he had plenty of help last year. Jason Kidd in his prime took some pretty shitty New Jersey Nets teams to the Finals as well twice, but nobody cares because they didn't win.
Click to expand...


Thunder just stole the ball with 12 seconds left and they are down 2.  OMG!


----------



## sealybobo

James just came up HUGE!


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love Durant, he is the best basketball Player in the NBA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I love it that people are starting to realize that.  Remember I compared him to Bill Russell and someone said Durant doesn't play defense?  Well he played enough D to keep the Heat under 100 points.  And enough to win.  You only have to play tough D if you aren't scoring enough points.  And from what I see, Durant does his job.  He isn't a liability on D.  And when he wins multiple championships, maybe then it will be ok for me to compare him to the great Bill Russell.  I know its too early.
> 
> And what did you think about me calling Durant the black Larry Bird?  My co-worker made that up after we watched some Bird highlights.  My God was that guy amazing.  Shooting the ball in the basket was easy for him.  Durant too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Durant COULD be the next Larry bird, but we should wait to see if he can close out this series before we annoint him that I still want to see how Durant does under pressure when the refs are giving every call to the Miami Heat and that will happen at some point in this series.
Click to expand...


Durant can shoot like Bird. Although, it'd be hard for me to see Bird missing that chippie that Durant missed at the end of the game. But Durant will never be the playmaker or passer that Bird was. And I doubt he'd ever be the defender Bird was. But his defense has improved from last year to this year.


----------



## Article 15

The refs handed that game to Miami. Lebron fouled the crap out of Durant on that last shot. I don't care what point of the game it is that's a foul all day long. I dare anyone to watch that reply and tell me that was anything but a horrible non call.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Article 15 said:


> The refs handed that game to Miami. Lebron fouled the crap out of Durant on that last shot. I don't care what point of the game it is that's a foul all day long. I dare anyone to watch that reply and tell me that was anything but a horrible non call.



I just did. And I don't think it was a foul. I'll say this though. I just watched the highlights and I saw two plays in which Bosh and then James were allowed to set moving screens. They were calling that crap all the time against the C's.

I only watched the last 7 minutes of the game from a distance at the gym. I didn't see anything especially blatant (other than possibly that out of bounds call in the final 2 minutes?). I would imagine that Miami got a few subtle calls. Stern had Dan Crawford on the case. But I think overall the Thunder have to blame themselves for getting down 15.

BTW, that 7 minutes is the all I've watched of the series so far. As far as I'm concerned it's not a real finals. The two best teams were/are the Spurs and Celtics and they both got robbed. I don't much feel like dignifying Stern's crap.


----------



## Article 15

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The refs handed that game to Miami. Lebron fouled the crap out of Durant on that last shot. I don't care what point of the game it is that's a foul all day long. I dare anyone to watch that reply and tell me that was anything but a horrible non call.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just did. And I don't think it was a foul. I'll say this though. I just watched the highlights and I saw two plays in which Bosh and then James were allowed to set moving screens. They were calling that crap all the time against the C's.
> 
> I only watched the last 7 minutes of the game from a distance at the gym. I didn't see anything especially blatant (other than possibly that out of bounds call in the final 2 minutes?). I would imagine that Miami got a few subtle calls. Stern had Dan Crawford on the case. But I think overall the Thunder have to blame themselves for getting down 15.
> 
> BTW, that 7 minutes is the all I've watched of the series so far. As far as I'm concerned it's not a real finals. The two best teams were/are the Spurs and Celtics and they both got robbed. I don't much feel like dignifying Stern's crap.
Click to expand...


For all the whining you've been doing about refs this postseason and you are saying was the right non call?! lmfao!  Lebron fouled him like three separate times that play.

And the Celtics aren't better than OKC, I hate to break it to you. They would have run us off the court in four straight.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Article 15 said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The refs handed that game to Miami. Lebron fouled the crap out of Durant on that last shot. I don't care what point of the game it is that's a foul all day long. I dare anyone to watch that reply and tell me that was anything but a horrible non call.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just did. And I don't think it was a foul. I'll say this though. I just watched the highlights and I saw two plays in which Bosh and then James were allowed to set moving screens. They were calling that crap all the time against the C's.
> 
> I only watched the last 7 minutes of the game from a distance at the gym. I didn't see anything especially blatant (other than possibly that out of bounds call in the final 2 minutes?). I would imagine that Miami got a few subtle calls. Stern had Dan Crawford on the case. But I think overall the Thunder have to blame themselves for getting down 15.
> 
> BTW, that 7 minutes is the all I've watched of the series so far. As far as I'm concerned it's not a real finals. The two best teams were/are the Spurs and Celtics and they both got robbed. I don't much feel like dignifying Stern's crap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For all the whining you've been doing about refs this postseason and you are saying was the right non call?! lmfao!  Lebron fouled him like three separate times that play.
> 
> And the Celtics aren't better than OKC, I hate to break it to you. They would have run us off the court in four straight.
Click to expand...


I "whine" b/c the NBA is rigged and everyone and their dog knows it. Just the other day one of the top rated comments on the Manny P. boxing scandal was "the judges must've been NBA refs." It's no secret, the state of NBA reffing. And frankly, it wouldn't surprise me if OKC would have won Gm 2 with fair minded refs. I can't tell you how many times a game I watch Lebron barrel into the lane not caring who he hits and it's actually him going to the lane.

But all of that said, it doesn't mean that on any given play, the refs don't get a call right. You can watch the last play here: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pn8-xoEl7X4]Thunder vs. Heat - Game 2 Full Highlights | 2012 NBA Finals - YouTube[/ame]

I guess you could call a foul, b/c LBJ did stick his arm into him and he did have his arm come down on his knee. It'd have been a bit of a weak call IMO. So I have to backtrack a little in that respect. I think the ref was there and he probably should have given a late call after it clanked off the rim. It'd have been really weak for an and one though. I hate weak and one calls. I think a player should really have to get pounded to get the extra point. 

But yea, I'd have to give it to you on further review. And it was Dan fucking Crawford there. Stern is paying him huge bucks to make that no-call and get the series back to Miami tied 1-1. Do you realize that NBA refs make more money in 2 to 5 playoff games than they do all season? Of course they're going to be sleezy when they understand Stern's game.

But the average NBA fan is a fucktard and Congress is too corrupt to do shit, so that's what you're stuck with; 5 on 8.

And when I said the Spurs/Celts were the two best teams; I think it was fucking obvious that I meant the Spurs were better than the Thunder and the C's were better than the Heat. The C's/Thunder argument isn't part of the equation. It was what two teams deserved to be in this year's final.

And no, the Thunder would not have swept the Celtics. The Heat are hanging in just fine with the Thunder and they aren't any better than them.


----------



## High_Gravity

I told you guys Miami in 6, the fix is in. There is way too much money invested in the Lebron James hype machine, Kevin Durant is only 23 and has the whole world in front of him he doesnt need to win right now, Lebron James needs to win NOW. He is 0-2 in the Finals and another embarassment will expose him as a fraud, he's not getting any younger and Wade did turn 30 this year, they need to win this and the refs will make sure of it. As we learned in the Boston/Miami series it really only takes 1 bad game to turn a series your way, that game 2 rig job gave Miami just enough breathing space for Bosh to come back and win it, without that Boston would have won 4-1. I don't think OKC would have swept Boston though, I actually think that would have been a better series than this fucking rig job.


----------



## High_Gravity

Article 15 said:


> The refs handed that game to Miami. Lebron fouled the crap out of Durant on that last shot. I don't care what point of the game it is that's a foul all day long. I dare anyone to watch that reply and tell me that was anything but a horrible non call.



Why are you surprised? the refs had to give Miami a win they can't go back to Miami down 2-0 to OKC, its because of bullshit like this that I want absolutely nothing to do with this rigged series.


----------



## theHawk

High_Gravity said:


> I told you guys Miami in 6, the fix is in. There is way too much money invested in the Lebron James hype machine, Kevin Durant is only 23 and has the whole world in front of him he doesnt need to win right now, Lebron James needs to win NOW. He is 0-2 in the Finals and another embarassment will expose him as a fraud, he's not getting any younger and Wade did turn 30 this year, they need to win this and the refs will make sure of it. As we learned in the Boston/Miami series it really only takes 1 bad game to turn a series your way, that game 2 rig job gave Miami just enough breathing space for Bosh to come back and win it, without that Boston would have won 4-1. I don't think OKC would have swept Boston though, I actually think that would have been a better series than this fucking rig job.



Yup.  This is what happens when a team (OKC) is elevated to the finals via Stern's orders.  The OKC fans might of been happy to be the benefactors of Sterns refs, but now they are going to know what if feels like to get screwed over by Stern.  They were only elevated to he finals to be the sacrificial lamb for LeBron.


----------



## High_Gravity

theHawk said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I told you guys Miami in 6, the fix is in. There is way too much money invested in the Lebron James hype machine, Kevin Durant is only 23 and has the whole world in front of him he doesnt need to win right now, Lebron James needs to win NOW. He is 0-2 in the Finals and another embarassment will expose him as a fraud, he's not getting any younger and Wade did turn 30 this year, they need to win this and the refs will make sure of it. As we learned in the Boston/Miami series it really only takes 1 bad game to turn a series your way, that game 2 rig job gave Miami just enough breathing space for Bosh to come back and win it, without that Boston would have won 4-1. I don't think OKC would have swept Boston though, I actually think that would have been a better series than this fucking rig job.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup.  This is what happens when a team (OKC) is elevated to the finals via Stern's orders.  The OKC fans might of been happy to be the benefactors of Sterns refs, but now they are going to know what if feels like to get screwed over by Stern.  They were only elevated to he finals to be the sacrificial lamb for LeBron.
Click to expand...


You just nailed it my man, none of my friends believe me but this OKC V.S Miami Finals was drawn up before the playoffs even started, it was actually quite easy to work with all the injuries like Derrick Rose, Dwight Howard, etc. In reality OKC is the better team than Miami but than again so was Boston, being the better team means nothing when the fix was in. Kevin Durant and the Thunder never had to play a series 8 on 5 with the fix in for you to lose, let's see how he does the next 3 games in Miami. The bottom line is Stern needs his Miami darlings to start winning championships Lebron has come up short too many times, he will win this year. This whole overhyped Miami circus was not put together to be the runner up.


----------



## sealybobo

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just did. And I don't think it was a foul. I'll say this though. I just watched the highlights and I saw two plays in which Bosh and then James were allowed to set moving screens. They were calling that crap all the time against the C's.
> 
> I only watched the last 7 minutes of the game from a distance at the gym. I didn't see anything especially blatant (other than possibly that out of bounds call in the final 2 minutes?). I would imagine that Miami got a few subtle calls. Stern had Dan Crawford on the case. But I think overall the Thunder have to blame themselves for getting down 15.
> 
> BTW, that 7 minutes is the all I've watched of the series so far. As far as I'm concerned it's not a real finals. The two best teams were/are the Spurs and Celtics and they both got robbed. I don't much feel like dignifying Stern's crap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For all the whining you've been doing about refs this postseason and you are saying was the right non call?! lmfao!  Lebron fouled him like three separate times that play.
> 
> And the Celtics aren't better than OKC, I hate to break it to you. They would have run us off the court in four straight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I "whine" b/c the NBA is rigged and everyone and their dog knows it. Just the other day one of the top rated comments on the Manny P. boxing scandal was "the judges must've been NBA refs." It's no secret, the state of NBA reffing. And frankly, it wouldn't surprise me if OKC would have won Gm 2 with fair minded refs. I can't tell you how many times a game I watch Lebron barrel into the lane not caring who he hits and it's actually him going to the lane.
> 
> But all of that said, it doesn't mean that on any given play, the refs don't get a call right. You can watch the last play here: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pn8-xoEl7X4]Thunder vs. Heat - Game 2 Full Highlights | 2012 NBA Finals - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> I guess you could call a foul, b/c LBJ did stick his arm into him and he did have his arm come down on his knee. It'd have been a bit of a weak call IMO. So I have to backtrack a little in that respect. I think the ref was there and he probably should have given a late call after it clanked off the rim. It'd have been really weak for an and one though. I hate weak and one calls. I think a player should really have to get pounded to get the extra point.
> 
> But yea, I'd have to give it to you on further review. And it was Dan fucking Crawford there. Stern is paying him huge bucks to make that no-call and get the series back to Miami tied 1-1. Do you realize that NBA refs make more money in 2 to 5 playoff games than they do all season? Of course they're going to be sleezy when they understand Stern's game.
> 
> But the average NBA fan is a fucktard and Congress is too corrupt to do shit, so that's what you're stuck with; 5 on 8.
> 
> And when I said the Spurs/Celts were the two best teams; I think it was fucking obvious that I meant the Spurs were better than the Thunder and the C's were better than the Heat. The C's/Thunder argument isn't part of the equation. It was what two teams deserved to be in this year's final.
> 
> And no, the Thunder would not have swept the Celtics. The Heat are hanging in just fine with the Thunder and they aren't any better than them.
Click to expand...


Yes the Thunder would have swept the Celtics.

Yes it was the Thunder who blew it in game 2, not the refs.  The refs did/do favor the Heat and the NBA does want this to go 7, but the Thunder didn't deserve to win game 2, although they almost pulled it off.  That should have been a foul and put Durant on the line to tie it up.  That game should have and would have gone into OT if the refs were not favoring the Heat.  But that is why OKC has to beat them by 6 or more points.  Quit fucking around and going down 12 for 3 quarters.  Game 2 should have woken them up.  I think game 2 was a good loss for OKC.  They will either bounce back stronger or  Lebron wins his first championship.

I can't believe Lebron might actually win his first championship.  Either way, I love this game!


----------



## sealybobo

High_Gravity said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I told you guys Miami in 6, the fix is in. There is way too much money invested in the Lebron James hype machine, Kevin Durant is only 23 and has the whole world in front of him he doesnt need to win right now, Lebron James needs to win NOW. He is 0-2 in the Finals and another embarassment will expose him as a fraud, he's not getting any younger and Wade did turn 30 this year, they need to win this and the refs will make sure of it. As we learned in the Boston/Miami series it really only takes 1 bad game to turn a series your way, that game 2 rig job gave Miami just enough breathing space for Bosh to come back and win it, without that Boston would have won 4-1. I don't think OKC would have swept Boston though, I actually think that would have been a better series than this fucking rig job.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup.  This is what happens when a team (OKC) is elevated to the finals via Stern's orders.  The OKC fans might of been happy to be the benefactors of Sterns refs, but now they are going to know what if feels like to get screwed over by Stern.  They were only elevated to he finals to be the sacrificial lamb for LeBron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You just nailed it my man, none of my friends believe me but this OKC V.S Miami Finals was drawn up before the playoffs even started, it was actually quite easy to work with all the injuries like Derrick Rose, Dwight Howard, etc. In reality OKC is the better team than Miami but than again so was Boston, being the better team means nothing when the fix was in. Kevin Durant and the Thunder never had to play a series 8 on 5 with the fix in for you to lose, let's see how he does the next 3 games in Miami. The bottom line is Stern needs his Miami darlings to start winning championships Lebron has come up short too many times, he will win this year. This whole overhyped Miami circus was not put together to be the runner up.
Click to expand...


I can't believe it but you might actually end up being totally right.  Even still, the Heat gotta make their shots and stop the Thunder which aint easy.


----------



## sealybobo

theHawk said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I told you guys Miami in 6, the fix is in. There is way too much money invested in the Lebron James hype machine, Kevin Durant is only 23 and has the whole world in front of him he doesnt need to win right now, Lebron James needs to win NOW. He is 0-2 in the Finals and another embarassment will expose him as a fraud, he's not getting any younger and Wade did turn 30 this year, they need to win this and the refs will make sure of it. As we learned in the Boston/Miami series it really only takes 1 bad game to turn a series your way, that game 2 rig job gave Miami just enough breathing space for Bosh to come back and win it, without that Boston would have won 4-1. I don't think OKC would have swept Boston though, I actually think that would have been a better series than this fucking rig job.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup.  This is what happens when a team (OKC) is elevated to the finals via Stern's orders.  The OKC fans might of been happy to be the benefactors of Sterns refs, but now they are going to know what if feels like to get screwed over by Stern.  They were only elevated to he finals to be the sacrificial lamb for LeBron.
Click to expand...


And they might not be able to keep Harden beyond this year.  I think Durant will win his fair share of championships.  How many did Larry Bird win?  2 or 3?  Magic?  5?  He will win at least 2 before its all done.  He's only 23.  Lebron's getting old.


----------



## sealybobo

Even though Lebron went straight to the NBA, he's gotta be getting older.  He has played a lot of playoff games.  I think they added up all the playoff games the 2004 Piston team members played in 10 years and it was the equvilant to an entire NBA season.  Or something like that.  Lebron has been in a lot of playoff games.  I don't recall him ever missing the playoffs.  So he has a lot of games under him at this point than some guy who's been in the league the same amount of years but on a team that has never made the playoffs.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

I didn't watch Game 1. I watched the last 7 minutes of Game 2. And I turned on the game for the last 9 minutes of Game 3 and the first play I see is LBJ throw it off the back of the backboard and there was no call.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Game 1 Officials: Derrick Stafford , Ed Malloy , Monty Mccutchen 

Monty and Ed are total company men.

Game 2: Tom Washington , Dan Crawford , Tony Brothers 

Dan Crawford tows the company line.

Game 3: Joey Crawford, Ken Mauer, James Capers (Alternate: Bill Kennedy)

KM knows the business. JC is Stern's go to guy. He officiated Game 1, 5, 7 of the 2010 NBA Finals. He was one of the refs that conveniently missed Gasol traveling on the shot that clinched it for the Lakers. He was also Stern's go to man in Game 6 of last year's final; but he couldn't get the job done.

My guess is that Stern held JC til Game 3 b/c it'd be an opportunity to get the Heat up 2-1; or make sure they got the job done if they came back down 0-2. 

I would expect to see JC in Game 5 if the series is tied 2-2. And I'd expect to see him in a Game 7. Stern doesn't use the same refs in back to back games to limit the chatter.


----------



## sealybobo

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Game 1 Officials: Derrick Stafford , Ed Malloy , Monty Mccutchen
> 
> Monty and Ed are total company men.
> 
> Game 2: Tom Washington , Dan Crawford , Tony Brothers
> 
> Dan Crawford tows the company line.
> 
> Game 3: Joey Crawford, Ken Mauer, James Capers (Alternate: Bill Kennedy)
> 
> KM knows the business. JC is Stern's go to guy. He officiated Game 1, 5, 7 of the 2010 NBA Finals. He was one of the refs that conveniently missed Gasol traveling on the shot that clinched it for the Lakers. He was also Stern's go to man in Game 6 of last year's final; but he couldn't get the job done.
> 
> My guess is that Stern held JC til Game 3 b/c it'd be an opportunity to get the Heat up 2-1; or make sure they got the job done if they came back down 0-2.
> 
> I would expect to see JC in Game 5 if the series is tied 2-2. And I'd expect to see him in a Game 7. Stern doesn't use the same refs in back to back games to limit the chatter.



Looks to me like OKC is getting their ass kicked.  And I'm rooting for them, so don't say I'm bias.  If I thought it was the refs fault, I'd say it. 

Only down by 3.  1:30 left.\ 1 pt game!  Time out Miami.  What a game.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Wade was all over Sefolosha's back. That should have been an and one. It's not all about the bad calls. NBA refs are great at letting no calls affect the game.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

sealybobo said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Game 1 Officials: Derrick Stafford , Ed Malloy , Monty Mccutchen
> 
> Monty and Ed are total company men.
> 
> Game 2: Tom Washington , Dan Crawford , Tony Brothers
> 
> Dan Crawford tows the company line.
> 
> Game 3: Joey Crawford, Ken Mauer, James Capers (Alternate: Bill Kennedy)
> 
> KM knows the business. JC is Stern's go to guy. He officiated Game 1, 5, 7 of the 2010 NBA Finals. He was one of the refs that conveniently missed Gasol traveling on the shot that clinched it for the Lakers. He was also Stern's go to man in Game 6 of last year's final; but he couldn't get the job done.
> 
> My guess is that Stern held JC til Game 3 b/c it'd be an opportunity to get the Heat up 2-1; or make sure they got the job done if they came back down 0-2.
> 
> I would expect to see JC in Game 5 if the series is tied 2-2. And I'd expect to see him in a Game 7. Stern doesn't use the same refs in back to back games to limit the chatter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks to me like OKC is getting their ass kicked.  And I'm rooting for them, so don't say I'm bias.  If I thought it was the refs fault, I'd say it.
> 
> Only down by 3.  1:30 left.\ 1 pt game!  Time out Miami.  What a game.
Click to expand...


Saying a team is getting their ass kicked doesn't mean much if the refs are calling the game off. They can affect every play if they want.

Here's what I just saw. LBJ drapes himself on Durant and he doesn't even hit the rim. On the next play Bosh gets away with hacking the ball handler. Then on the Heat's next play, Harden gets called and it should've been a no call but the official decided that they wanted to decide the game and not let the players play.

Also on an earlier play a couple minutes ago, Lebron grabbed Harden's arm to cause the TO and the Heat scored on the play. NBA is a joke.


----------



## Article 15

Miami got some home court love that OKC didn't get on their own home court but the real reason OKC lost tonight was their poor shooting at the line.


----------



## sealybobo

Article 15 said:


> Miami got some home court love that OKC didn't get on their own home court but the real reason OKC lost tonight was their poor shooting at the line.



Yup.  I haven't given up hope yet.  Win the next game and the next two or win the next one and then win game 6 and 7 at home.  OKC can do it.  I can't believe experience matters this much.  Lebron has been to the finals 3 times.  He is HUNGRY.  

Its true.  You have to lose one or two before you earn an NBA title.  Very few win right away.  I think Magic Johnson won as a rookie.  Thats rare.  Tim Duncan won his first when he was really young.  Wade too.  

Come on OKC!  Get mad, and better.  Westbrook isn't stepping up.  He's choking, not Harden or Durant.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Article 15 said:


> Miami got some home court love that OKC didn't get on their own home court but the real reason OKC lost tonight was their poor shooting at the line.



I'm sure OKC choked (I didn't see the game). But knowing the state of NBA officiating, I critique it each game to see analyze the potential impact. I think it's fair to say that OKC could be up 3-0 right now with better officiating.


----------



## High_Gravity

sealybobo said:


> Even though Lebron went straight to the NBA, he's gotta be getting older.  He has played a lot of playoff games.  I think they added up all the playoff games the 2004 Piston team members played in 10 years and it was the equvilant to an entire NBA season.  Or something like that.  Lebron has been in a lot of playoff games.  I don't recall him ever missing the playoffs.  So he has a lot of games under him at this point than some guy who's been in the league the same amount of years but on a team that has never made the playoffs.



Well Lebron has been in the NBA 10 years, hes only 27 but he's no longer that young 22 year old NBA Superstar with the whole world in front of him, young stars like Durant and Derrick Rose are here and they want to win now.


----------



## High_Gravity

sealybobo said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Miami got some home court love that OKC didn't get on their own home court but the real reason OKC lost tonight was their poor shooting at the line.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup.  I haven't given up hope yet.  Win the next game and the next two or win the next one and then win game 6 and 7 at home.  OKC can do it.  I can't believe experience matters this much.  Lebron has been to the finals 3 times.  He is HUNGRY.
> 
> Its true.  You have to lose one or two before you earn an NBA title.  Very few win right away.  I think Magic Johnson won as a rookie.  Thats rare.  Tim Duncan won his first when he was really young.  Wade too.
> 
> Come on OKC!  Get mad, and better.  Westbrook isn't stepping up.  He's choking, not Harden or Durant.
Click to expand...


I can already tell you whats going to happen, OKC will win the next game, Miami will win game 5 in a close game and than go on to game 6 to win the championship, its so predictable its quite pathetic actually. Its worse than WWE Wrestling.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Miami got some home court love that OKC didn't get on their own home court but the real reason OKC lost tonight was their poor shooting at the line.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure OKC choked (I didn't see the game). But knowing the state of NBA officiating, I critique it each game to see analyze the potential impact. I think it's fair to say that OKC could be up 3-0 right now with better officiating.
Click to expand...


With better officiating, Miami wouldn't even be in the Finals right now.


----------



## Papageorgio

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Miami got some home court love that OKC didn't get on their own home court but the real reason OKC lost tonight was their poor shooting at the line.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure OKC choked (I didn't see the game). But knowing the state of NBA officiating, I critique it each game to see analyze the potential impact. I think it's fair to say that OKC could be up 3-0 right now with better officiating.
Click to expand...


Didn't see the game and you thinks it's fair to say OKC could be up 3-0? Okay.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Poll Conversation - ESPN

Interesting most liked comments. Apparently Sports Nation has a poll; who do you blame most for the Thunder G 3 loss; Brooks, Harden, Durant, Somebody Else.

Somebody Else is winning. ESPN didn't have the balls to put refs b/c they want the system to stay the way it is. I didn't watch the first three quarters so I didnt know that they put Durant in early foul trouble. Sounds like a typical company man tactic though. They did the same thing to McHale in Game 6 of the 84 Finals with the C's up 3-2.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Papageorgio said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Miami got some home court love that OKC didn't get on their own home court but the real reason OKC lost tonight was their poor shooting at the line.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure OKC choked (I didn't see the game). But knowing the state of NBA officiating, I critique it each game to see analyze the potential impact. I think it's fair to say that OKC could be up 3-0 right now with better officiating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Didn't see the game and you thinks it's fair to say OKC could be up 3-0? Okay.
Click to expand...


Sorry. I had earlier stated that I watched the last 9 minutes of the game. Otherwise I did not see the game. But yes from what I saw and read (and just from what I know of how Stern operates) then yes I believe that OKC could be up 3-0 right now.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure OKC choked (I didn't see the game). But knowing the state of NBA officiating, I critique it each game to see analyze the potential impact. I think it's fair to say that OKC could be up 3-0 right now with better officiating.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't see the game and you thinks it's fair to say OKC could be up 3-0? Okay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry. I had earlier stated that I watched the last 9 minutes of the game. Otherwise I did not see the game. But yes from what I saw and read (and just from what I know of how Stern operates) then yes I believe that OKC could be up 3-0 right now.
Click to expand...


Miami shouldn't even be in the Finals right now.


----------



## ginscpy

The Heat can't be beat if Labron plays with the passion he is now.

How 'bout them clutch free throws he made at the end of game 2 to seal the deal??


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

ginscpy said:


> The Heat can't be beat if Labron plays with the passion he is now.
> 
> How 'bout them clutch free throws he made at the end of game 2 to seal the deal??



The Thunder should have already known the blueprint b/c Dallas showed them. Clog the lane on any drives and make LBJ/Wade and the role players have to beat you with outside shots. James is getting to the hoop way to easily right now.


----------



## Valerie

*Heat Wave Pushing NBA Title Toward East Coast!
*
Heat Wave From Midwest Pushing Toward East Coast Cities - Businessweek


----------



## ginscpy

One down to go.

Go Heat (s)


----------



## High_Gravity

Well so much for an exciting Finals, what a joke. Miami will close this out in 5. I'm glad I didn't watch any of these games.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> ginscpy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Heat can't be beat if Labron plays with the passion he is now.
> 
> How 'bout them clutch free throws he made at the end of game 2 to seal the deal??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Thunder should have already known the blueprint b/c Dallas showed them. Clog the lane on any drives and make LBJ/Wade and the role players have to beat you with outside shots. James is getting to the hoop way to easily right now.
Click to expand...


To be fair this is Kevin Durant and the Thunders first playoff series where they are playing against the refs, its hard for a younger team to deal with that.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ginscpy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Heat can't be beat if Labron plays with the passion he is now.
> 
> How 'bout them clutch free throws he made at the end of game 2 to seal the deal??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Thunder should have already known the blueprint b/c Dallas showed them. Clog the lane on any drives and make LBJ/Wade and the role players have to beat you with outside shots. James is getting to the hoop way to easily right now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To be fair this is Kevin Durant and the Thunders first playoff series where they are playing against the refs, its hard for a younger team to deal with that.
Click to expand...


Westbrook dribbled the damn ball off his foot with 4 minutes left and a chance to put in the dagger. With the Thunder down 3 with a minute lef, instead of Westbrook looking for a drive or Durant he threw it to Sefolosha for the semi contested three? That's mind boggling. And then somewhere around that time, you have him taking another 3 that gets blocked by Wade. Yes, Stern is an a-hole and frankly he's driving away the purists from the game (who are on the fringe). But the Thunder still had their chances and they blew it. It's a total shame that the Spurs weren't playing this series. They wouldn't have let the Heat off the hook like that.


----------



## kwc57

TheGreatGatsby said:


> ginscpy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Heat can't be beat if Labron plays with the passion he is now.
> 
> How 'bout them clutch free throws he made at the end of game 2 to seal the deal??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Thunder should have already known the blueprint b/c Dallas showed them. Clog the lane on any drives and make LBJ/Wade and the role players have to beat you with outside shots. James is getting to the hoop way to easily right now.
Click to expand...


The Thunder doesn't have any players the size of James.  His size alone makes it hard to keep him away from the hoop.


----------



## kwc57

High_Gravity said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ginscpy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Heat can't be beat if Labron plays with the passion he is now.
> 
> How 'bout them clutch free throws he made at the end of game 2 to seal the deal??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Thunder should have already known the blueprint b/c Dallas showed them. Clog the lane on any drives and make LBJ/Wade and the role players have to beat you with outside shots. James is getting to the hoop way to easily right now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To be fair this is Kevin Durant and the Thunders first playoff series where they are playing against the refs, its hard for a younger team to deal with that.
Click to expand...


Damn straight about playing the refs.  If we get within 2 feet of James, we get a foul called on us.  James made the claim the other day that he doesn't get into foul trouble because he doesn't foul.  Sorry Lebron, the replay tells the story.  You don't get fouls called on you because you are Lebron.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

kwc57 said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ginscpy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Heat can't be beat if Labron plays with the passion he is now.
> 
> How 'bout them clutch free throws he made at the end of game 2 to seal the deal??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Thunder should have already known the blueprint b/c Dallas showed them. Clog the lane on any drives and make LBJ/Wade and the role players have to beat you with outside shots. James is getting to the hoop way to easily right now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Thunder doesn't have any players the size of James.  His size alone makes it hard to keep him away from the hoop.
Click to expand...


Sefolosha and Harden are just as capable as Shawn Marion and Deshawn Stevenson.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P8kYZe3fbsk&feature=g-all-u]The NBA is a Joke - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Thunder should have already known the blueprint b/c Dallas showed them. Clog the lane on any drives and make LBJ/Wade and the role players have to beat you with outside shots. James is getting to the hoop way to easily right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To be fair this is Kevin Durant and the Thunders first playoff series where they are playing against the refs, its hard for a younger team to deal with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Westbrook dribbled the damn ball off his foot with 4 minutes left and a chance to put in the dagger. With the Thunder down 3 with a minute lef, instead of Westbrook looking for a drive or Durant he threw it to Sefolosha for the semi contested three? That's mind boggling. And then somewhere around that time, you have him taking another 3 that gets blocked by Wade. Yes, Stern is an a-hole and frankly he's driving away the purists from the game (who are on the fringe). But the Thunder still had their chances and they blew it. It's a total shame that the Spurs weren't playing this series. They wouldn't have let the Heat off the hook like that.
Click to expand...


Well I haven't been watching the games but this series seems like a dud to me, everyone was all excited about this Miami/OKC Finals and now it looks like it will be over in 5 games, what a joke. A Boston/San Antonio Finals would have been much more exciting and alot more closely contested than this crap. The Thunder are a young team and this is their first finals they will make mistakes like this, frankly I liked the Celtics chances against OKC, call me crazy, I think we could have surprised them.


----------



## High_Gravity

kwc57 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Thunder should have already known the blueprint b/c Dallas showed them. Clog the lane on any drives and make LBJ/Wade and the role players have to beat you with outside shots. James is getting to the hoop way to easily right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To be fair this is Kevin Durant and the Thunders first playoff series where they are playing against the refs, its hard for a younger team to deal with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Damn straight about playing the refs.  If we get within 2 feet of James, we get a foul called on us.  James made the claim the other day that he doesn't get into foul trouble because he doesn't foul.  Sorry Lebron, the replay tells the story.  You don't get fouls called on you because you are Lebron.
Click to expand...


Welcome to the world that Boston has been living in for the last 3 years, we had to play 5 on 8 during the Finals in 2010 and against Miami during the last 2 years. Its not impossible to beat the refs but its very difficult in close games when their not calling fouls on the other team and their letting Lebron knock over people on the way to the rim, like I said this is the Thunders first time ever playing a series where the refs are against them, and it is very, very difficult.


----------



## theHawk

OKC looks like lambs to the slaughter.  Not only are Stern's thugs not letting them play, but the Heat are sinking every three they throw up.

Congrats Stern, you win again.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

I watched 0 minutes of Game 1, 7 minutes of game 2, 9 minutes of game 3, 12 minutes of game 4, 0 minutes of game 5. I knew this series was a sham. I'm not going to reward Stern's unfairness. Unfortunately though, the average NBA fan is a dumbass and they're getting exactly what they want. That's the world we live in. Why should the NBA be any different?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Game 5 refs: Derrick Stafford , Dan Crawford , Monty Mccutchen 

All three are totally company men. Stern did not want that thing going back to OKC.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> I watched 0 minutes of Game 1, 7 minutes of game 2, 9 minutes of game 3, 12 minutes of game 4, 0 minutes of game 5. I knew this series was a sham. I'm not going to reward Stern's unfairness. Unfortunately though, the average NBA fan is a dumbass and they're getting exactly what they want. That's the world we live in. Why should the NBA be any different?



The fans were so stupid, they actually expected this Heat/Thunder fiasco to be competitive and go 7 games, instead it was as one sided as you can get. This whole Finals was a huge joke built by design to ensure Lebrons first championship.


----------



## Papageorgio

And of course if the Celtics were to have won the thing, the. It would not have been a set up.

The Heat had Lebron, a guy who elevated his game for the first time in the finals, Wade, who has been there and played well, then you put Bosh, then the supporting cast, this team is good. Three of the best four players were on the Heat and I hate the fact that The Heat won, I can't stand them, but the team is loaded and other than Durant and Westbrook, the Thunder were overmatched in a lot of ways. 

On to next year and I hope two different teams are in the finals.


----------



## High_Gravity

Papageorgio said:


> And of course if the Celtics were to have won the thing, the. It would not have been a set up.
> 
> The Heat had Lebron, a guy who elevated his game for the first time in the finals, Wade, who has been there and played well, then you put Bosh, then the supporting cast, this team is good. Three of the best four players were on the Heat and I hate the fact that The Heat won, I can't stand them, but the team is loaded and other than Durant and Westbrook, the Thunder were overmatched in a lot of ways.
> 
> On to next year and I hope two different teams are in the finals.



The Thunder had a much better cast of role players though, thats why alot of people were putting them ahead of Miami. I thought this would at least go 6 games.


----------



## Papageorgio

I picked Miami, but I thought 6 games, if Lebron could put his game together he is like Jordan, he is tough to beat. 

Battier, Chalmers, Miller, Haslem, not a bad support team.


----------



## High_Gravity

Papageorgio said:


> I picked Miami, but I thought 6 games, if Lebron could put his game together he is like Jordan, he is tough to beat.
> 
> Battier, Chalmers, Miller, Haslem, not a bad support team.



OKC had James Collison, Sefolosha, James Harden, Derek Fisher, Nazir Mohammed all on the bench, Battier and Chalmers were starting for the Heat. The Heat relied heavily on their superstars and they won with it. Now people are going to want to join the Heat like crazy, word on the street is Steve Nash, Ray Allen and Jason Terry are looking to head to South Beach. If this happens, Miami will win the next 2 championships easily.


----------



## kwc57

Papageorgio said:


> I picked Miami, but I thought 6 games, if Lebron could put his game together he is like Jordan, he is tough to beat.
> 
> Battier, Chalmers, Miller, Haslem, not a bad support team.



Lebron is even tougher to beat when refs look the other way on his fouls.  True story!


----------



## High_Gravity

kwc57 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> I picked Miami, but I thought 6 games, if Lebron could put his game together he is like Jordan, he is tough to beat.
> 
> Battier, Chalmers, Miller, Haslem, not a bad support team.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lebron is even tougher to beat when refs look the other way on his fouls.  True story!
Click to expand...


You don't have to tell me twice, the Celtics have been fighting the refs for years.


----------



## Papageorgio

High_Gravity said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> I picked Miami, but I thought 6 games, if Lebron could put his game together he is like Jordan, he is tough to beat.
> 
> Battier, Chalmers, Miller, Haslem, not a bad support team.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKC had James Collison, Sefolosha, James Harden, Derek Fisher, Nazir Mohammed all on the bench, Battier and Chalmers were starting for the Heat. The Heat relied heavily on their superstars and they won with it. Now people are going to want to join the Heat like crazy, word on the street is Steve Nash, Ray Allen and Jason Terry are looking to head to South Beach. If this happens, Miami will win the next 2 championships easily.
Click to expand...


Yep, and so the go. Everyone wants to retire a champion. If the Celts were the team everyone was flocking to, you wouldn't complain. When Garnett and Allen joined the Celts, I thought they would win 3-4 championships, we're you complaining about the Celts having to much talent?


----------



## High_Gravity

Papageorgio said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> I picked Miami, but I thought 6 games, if Lebron could put his game together he is like Jordan, he is tough to beat.
> 
> Battier, Chalmers, Miller, Haslem, not a bad support team.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKC had James Collison, Sefolosha, James Harden, Derek Fisher, Nazir Mohammed all on the bench, Battier and Chalmers were starting for the Heat. The Heat relied heavily on their superstars and they won with it. Now people are going to want to join the Heat like crazy, word on the street is Steve Nash, Ray Allen and Jason Terry are looking to head to South Beach. If this happens, Miami will win the next 2 championships easily.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep, and so the go. Everyone wants to retire a champion. If the Celts were the team everyone was flocking to, you wouldn't complain. When Garnett and Allen joined the Celts, I thought they would win 3-4 championships, we're you complaining about the Celts having to much talent?
Click to expand...


The Celtics could have gotten at least another championship if they weren't so injured all the time. What can I say, I been angry and bitter ever since they got bumped a few weeks ago, and now I read that Kevin Garnett might retire, its probably for the best, its time to rebuild.


----------



## Papageorgio

High_Gravity said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> OKC had James Collison, Sefolosha, James Harden, Derek Fisher, Nazir Mohammed all on the bench, Battier and Chalmers were starting for the Heat. The Heat relied heavily on their superstars and they won with it. Now people are going to want to join the Heat like crazy, word on the street is Steve Nash, Ray Allen and Jason Terry are looking to head to South Beach. If this happens, Miami will win the next 2 championships easily.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, and so the go. Everyone wants to retire a champion. If the Celts were the team everyone was flocking to, you wouldn't complain. When Garnett and Allen joined the Celts, I thought they would win 3-4 championships, we're you complaining about the Celts having to much talent?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Celtics could have gotten at least another championship if they weren't so injured all the time. What can I say, I been angry and bitter ever since they got bumped a few weeks ago, and now I read that Kevin Garnett might retire, its probably for the best, its time to rebuild.
Click to expand...


I'm a Blazer fan, we are back to rebuilding after the Oden, Roy issues. So I'm not feeling to bad for you. A lot of teams would have like to have been in the Celtics position.


----------



## High_Gravity

Papageorgio said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, and so the go. Everyone wants to retire a champion. If the Celts were the team everyone was flocking to, you wouldn't complain. When Garnett and Allen joined the Celts, I thought they would win 3-4 championships, we're you complaining about the Celts having to much talent?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Celtics could have gotten at least another championship if they weren't so injured all the time. What can I say, I been angry and bitter ever since they got bumped a few weeks ago, and now I read that Kevin Garnett might retire, its probably for the best, its time to rebuild.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm a Blazer fan, we are back to rebuilding after the Oden, Roy issues. So I'm not feeling to bad for you. A lot of teams would have like to have been in the Celtics position.
Click to expand...


Its a shame, Garnett, Pierce and Allen really deserved 1 more championship before they retired, but thats life I guess.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

High_Gravity said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Celtics could have gotten at least another championship if they weren't so injured all the time. What can I say, I been angry and bitter ever since they got bumped a few weeks ago, and now I read that Kevin Garnett might retire, its probably for the best, its time to rebuild.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a Blazer fan, we are back to rebuilding after the Oden, Roy issues. So I'm not feeling to bad for you. A lot of teams would have like to have been in the Celtics position.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Its a shame, Garnett, Pierce and Allen really deserved 1 more championship before they retired, but thats life I guess.
Click to expand...


They really could have three peated. KG's knee injury really just made it so much harder.


----------



## High_Gravity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a Blazer fan, we are back to rebuilding after the Oden, Roy issues. So I'm not feeling to bad for you. A lot of teams would have like to have been in the Celtics position.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its a shame, Garnett, Pierce and Allen really deserved 1 more championship before they retired, but thats life I guess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They really could have three peated. KG's knee injury really just made it so much harder.
Click to expand...


They were fucking robbed in 2010, those refs might as well have been wearing purple and gold.


----------



## sealybobo

TheGreatGatsby said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think the Spurs are boring and hope it isn't them who wins it all this year.
> 
> Did you forget Dallas?  They may have a repeat in them but I doubt it.  Its tough to do.
> 
> The Lakers.  I was starting to think maybe them and then Meta World Piece of Shit punched that guy on Oklahoma and now I don't think so.  And Bynum is an asshole too.  Bad Karma on this team.  No championship, I hope.  But you never know with Kobe.  He is great.
> 
> I think it is amazing that the Heat are probably not going to win again this year.  I think it is a better story that Lebron still doesn't have a ring.  I'm sure Cleveland fans agree.
> 
> Boston?  Good but no way.  But man is Rondo the bomb or what?
> 
> NY?  I wish.  I don't know why I want them to be good.  NY is a big market and should be good.  Spike Lee vs. Jack Nicholson finals would be great!  Maybe next year when Lin is back.
> 
> I want Oklahoma to win and picked them earlier this year but now I'm not so sure.  They are showing weaknessess all of the sudden.  But I LOVE Durant.  He's the best, not Lebron.  And of course I mean when Kobe retires.  Because he's still the best.
> 
> It would be cool if the Bulls won.  But I just don't see that happening.  They have to win one to win me over.  But they are a solid TEAM and they have Rip Hamilton now too.  Man what would Miami do if the Bulls beat them?  OMG.  I can't wait.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -- I'm sure people can say baseball's boring if it's not the Yankees and Dodgers or Red Sox and Mets in the World Series. I don't really like those arguments, but I understand them.
> 
> Just like a baseball enthusiast just prefers to see quality baseball irregardless of the teams; that's how I feel about the Spurs. Give me the 86 Celts to any Jordan team any day. I like the teams that gel perfectly and have all the pieces. It's a thing of beauty.
> 
> -- Dallas would have a great shot at back to back had Mark Cuban not got cheap and resigned Tyson Chandler. It was stupid. He was the defensive anchor. Not signing him made about as much sense as it would to not keep Dirk for his offense.
> 
> -- The Lakers can beat anyone but they're not a great team. They'll be done in one of the first two rounds most likely.
> 
> -- I love Lebron's skill set. But I don't like his attitude. I don't like that the league panders to him. I'd be happy to see him lose despite my appreciation for his athletic abilities.
> 
> All season long, I've watched him drive and offensive foul by plowing his shoulder into players. The refs let him do it and its a disservice to him b/c he doesn't think he has to work on his mid range game. That type of stuff can hurt him come playoff time.
> 
> -- Boston has the best record since the all-star break I believe. They're playing at a championship level and it's b/c Avery Bradley is a lockdown defender and solid scorer at SG. Ray Allen moved to the bench. They have what it takes. Rondo and Bradley will have to do heavy lifting and Pierce and KG will need to be vintage down the stretch of games though.
> 
> -- NY would be more interesting if they had Lin. Basically, the Howardless Magic are the only playoff team that sucks more than they do though. I'll be happy if they get a quick hook. Then again, I'd be happy if they beat the Heat.
> 
> -- Like I said, I'm not a Bulls fan but watch them. They're like the Spurs of the East. They play together on both ends of the court and they have the pieces. Their lack of low post game would hurt them if they were in the west; but since they're in the east they can get away with it.
Click to expand...

Didn't I say Durant would win a championship? Ok sure it's 5 years later but better late than never


----------



## sealybobo

Now


High_Gravity said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> I picked Miami, but I thought 6 games, if Lebron could put his game together he is like Jordan, he is tough to beat.
> 
> Battier, Chalmers, Miller, Haslem, not a bad support team.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKC had James Collison, Sefolosha, James Harden, Derek Fisher, Nazir Mohammed all on the bench, Battier and Chalmers were starting for the Heat. The Heat relied heavily on their superstars and they won with it. Now people are going to want to join the Heat like crazy, word on the street is Steve Nash, Ray Allen and Jason Terry are looking to head to South Beach. If this happens, Miami will win the next 2 championships easily.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep, and so the go. Everyone wants to retire a champion. If the Celts were the team everyone was flocking to, you wouldn't complain. When Garnett and Allen joined the Celts, I thought they would win 3-4 championships, we're you complaining about the Celts having to much talent?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Celtics could have gotten at least another championship if they weren't so injured all the time. What can I say, I been angry and bitter ever since they got bumped a few weeks ago, and now I read that Kevin Garnett might retire, its probably for the best, its time to rebuild.
Click to expand...

Now you have Isaiah Thomas and first pick in the draft


----------



## Paulie

sealybobo said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think the Spurs are boring and hope it isn't them who wins it all this year.
> 
> Did you forget Dallas?  They may have a repeat in them but I doubt it.  Its tough to do.
> 
> The Lakers.  I was starting to think maybe them and then Meta World Piece of Shit punched that guy on Oklahoma and now I don't think so.  And Bynum is an asshole too.  Bad Karma on this team.  No championship, I hope.  But you never know with Kobe.  He is great.
> 
> I think it is amazing that the Heat are probably not going to win again this year.  I think it is a better story that Lebron still doesn't have a ring.  I'm sure Cleveland fans agree.
> 
> Boston?  Good but no way.  But man is Rondo the bomb or what?
> 
> NY?  I wish.  I don't know why I want them to be good.  NY is a big market and should be good.  Spike Lee vs. Jack Nicholson finals would be great!  Maybe next year when Lin is back.
> 
> I want Oklahoma to win and picked them earlier this year but now I'm not so sure.  They are showing weaknessess all of the sudden.  But I LOVE Durant.  He's the best, not Lebron.  And of course I mean when Kobe retires.  Because he's still the best.
> 
> It would be cool if the Bulls won.  But I just don't see that happening.  They have to win one to win me over.  But they are a solid TEAM and they have Rip Hamilton now too.  Man what would Miami do if the Bulls beat them?  OMG.  I can't wait.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -- I'm sure people can say baseball's boring if it's not the Yankees and Dodgers or Red Sox and Mets in the World Series. I don't really like those arguments, but I understand them.
> 
> Just like a baseball enthusiast just prefers to see quality baseball irregardless of the teams; that's how I feel about the Spurs. Give me the 86 Celts to any Jordan team any day. I like the teams that gel perfectly and have all the pieces. It's a thing of beauty.
> 
> -- Dallas would have a great shot at back to back had Mark Cuban not got cheap and resigned Tyson Chandler. It was stupid. He was the defensive anchor. Not signing him made about as much sense as it would to not keep Dirk for his offense.
> 
> -- The Lakers can beat anyone but they're not a great team. They'll be done in one of the first two rounds most likely.
> 
> -- I love Lebron's skill set. But I don't like his attitude. I don't like that the league panders to him. I'd be happy to see him lose despite my appreciation for his athletic abilities.
> 
> All season long, I've watched him drive and offensive foul by plowing his shoulder into players. The refs let him do it and its a disservice to him b/c he doesn't think he has to work on his mid range game. That type of stuff can hurt him come playoff time.
> 
> -- Boston has the best record since the all-star break I believe. They're playing at a championship level and it's b/c Avery Bradley is a lockdown defender and solid scorer at SG. Ray Allen moved to the bench. They have what it takes. Rondo and Bradley will have to do heavy lifting and Pierce and KG will need to be vintage down the stretch of games though.
> 
> -- NY would be more interesting if they had Lin. Basically, the Howardless Magic are the only playoff team that sucks more than they do though. I'll be happy if they get a quick hook. Then again, I'd be happy if they beat the Heat.
> 
> -- Like I said, I'm not a Bulls fan but watch them. They're like the Spurs of the East. They play together on both ends of the court and they have the pieces. Their lack of low post game would hurt them if they were in the west; but since they're in the east they can get away with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't I say Durant would win a championship? Ok sure it's 5 years later but better late than never
Click to expand...

Wow I mean congratulations Durant, you're gonna win a championship on a team full of the best players in the league


----------



## sealybobo

kwc57 said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ginscpy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Heat can't be beat if Labron plays with the passion he is now.
> 
> How 'bout them clutch free throws he made at the end of game 2 to seal the deal??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Thunder should have already known the blueprint b/c Dallas showed them. Clog the lane on any drives and make LBJ/Wade and the role players have to beat you with outside shots. James is getting to the hoop way to easily right now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Thunder doesn't have any players the size of James.  His size alone makes it hard to keep him away from the hoop.
Click to expand...

And this year it's Durant that's causing the Cavs so much trouble


----------



## sealybobo

Paulie said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think the Spurs are boring and hope it isn't them who wins it all this year.
> 
> Did you forget Dallas?  They may have a repeat in them but I doubt it.  Its tough to do.
> 
> The Lakers.  I was starting to think maybe them and then Meta World Piece of Shit punched that guy on Oklahoma and now I don't think so.  And Bynum is an asshole too.  Bad Karma on this team.  No championship, I hope.  But you never know with Kobe.  He is great.
> 
> I think it is amazing that the Heat are probably not going to win again this year.  I think it is a better story that Lebron still doesn't have a ring.  I'm sure Cleveland fans agree.
> 
> Boston?  Good but no way.  But man is Rondo the bomb or what?
> 
> NY?  I wish.  I don't know why I want them to be good.  NY is a big market and should be good.  Spike Lee vs. Jack Nicholson finals would be great!  Maybe next year when Lin is back.
> 
> I want Oklahoma to win and picked them earlier this year but now I'm not so sure.  They are showing weaknessess all of the sudden.  But I LOVE Durant.  He's the best, not Lebron.  And of course I mean when Kobe retires.  Because he's still the best.
> 
> It would be cool if the Bulls won.  But I just don't see that happening.  They have to win one to win me over.  But they are a solid TEAM and they have Rip Hamilton now too.  Man what would Miami do if the Bulls beat them?  OMG.  I can't wait.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -- I'm sure people can say baseball's boring if it's not the Yankees and Dodgers or Red Sox and Mets in the World Series. I don't really like those arguments, but I understand them.
> 
> Just like a baseball enthusiast just prefers to see quality baseball irregardless of the teams; that's how I feel about the Spurs. Give me the 86 Celts to any Jordan team any day. I like the teams that gel perfectly and have all the pieces. It's a thing of beauty.
> 
> -- Dallas would have a great shot at back to back had Mark Cuban not got cheap and resigned Tyson Chandler. It was stupid. He was the defensive anchor. Not signing him made about as much sense as it would to not keep Dirk for his offense.
> 
> -- The Lakers can beat anyone but they're not a great team. They'll be done in one of the first two rounds most likely.
> 
> -- I love Lebron's skill set. But I don't like his attitude. I don't like that the league panders to him. I'd be happy to see him lose despite my appreciation for his athletic abilities.
> 
> All season long, I've watched him drive and offensive foul by plowing his shoulder into players. The refs let him do it and its a disservice to him b/c he doesn't think he has to work on his mid range game. That type of stuff can hurt him come playoff time.
> 
> -- Boston has the best record since the all-star break I believe. They're playing at a championship level and it's b/c Avery Bradley is a lockdown defender and solid scorer at SG. Ray Allen moved to the bench. They have what it takes. Rondo and Bradley will have to do heavy lifting and Pierce and KG will need to be vintage down the stretch of games though.
> 
> -- NY would be more interesting if they had Lin. Basically, the Howardless Magic are the only playoff team that sucks more than they do though. I'll be happy if they get a quick hook. Then again, I'd be happy if they beat the Heat.
> 
> -- Like I said, I'm not a Bulls fan but watch them. They're like the Spurs of the East. They play together on both ends of the court and they have the pieces. Their lack of low post game would hurt them if they were in the west; but since they're in the east they can get away with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't I say Durant would win a championship? Ok sure it's 5 years later but better late than never
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow I mean congratulations Durant, you're gonna win a championship on a team full of the best players in the league
Click to expand...

Without him they might not win.

And he's going to be MVP.


----------



## Paulie

sealybobo said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think the Spurs are boring and hope it isn't them who wins it all this year.
> 
> Did you forget Dallas?  They may have a repeat in them but I doubt it.  Its tough to do.
> 
> The Lakers.  I was starting to think maybe them and then Meta World Piece of Shit punched that guy on Oklahoma and now I don't think so.  And Bynum is an asshole too.  Bad Karma on this team.  No championship, I hope.  But you never know with Kobe.  He is great.
> 
> I think it is amazing that the Heat are probably not going to win again this year.  I think it is a better story that Lebron still doesn't have a ring.  I'm sure Cleveland fans agree.
> 
> Boston?  Good but no way.  But man is Rondo the bomb or what?
> 
> NY?  I wish.  I don't know why I want them to be good.  NY is a big market and should be good.  Spike Lee vs. Jack Nicholson finals would be great!  Maybe next year when Lin is back.
> 
> I want Oklahoma to win and picked them earlier this year but now I'm not so sure.  They are showing weaknessess all of the sudden.  But I LOVE Durant.  He's the best, not Lebron.  And of course I mean when Kobe retires.  Because he's still the best.
> 
> It would be cool if the Bulls won.  But I just don't see that happening.  They have to win one to win me over.  But they are a solid TEAM and they have Rip Hamilton now too.  Man what would Miami do if the Bulls beat them?  OMG.  I can't wait.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -- I'm sure people can say baseball's boring if it's not the Yankees and Dodgers or Red Sox and Mets in the World Series. I don't really like those arguments, but I understand them.
> 
> Just like a baseball enthusiast just prefers to see quality baseball irregardless of the teams; that's how I feel about the Spurs. Give me the 86 Celts to any Jordan team any day. I like the teams that gel perfectly and have all the pieces. It's a thing of beauty.
> 
> -- Dallas would have a great shot at back to back had Mark Cuban not got cheap and resigned Tyson Chandler. It was stupid. He was the defensive anchor. Not signing him made about as much sense as it would to not keep Dirk for his offense.
> 
> -- The Lakers can beat anyone but they're not a great team. They'll be done in one of the first two rounds most likely.
> 
> -- I love Lebron's skill set. But I don't like his attitude. I don't like that the league panders to him. I'd be happy to see him lose despite my appreciation for his athletic abilities.
> 
> All season long, I've watched him drive and offensive foul by plowing his shoulder into players. The refs let him do it and its a disservice to him b/c he doesn't think he has to work on his mid range game. That type of stuff can hurt him come playoff time.
> 
> -- Boston has the best record since the all-star break I believe. They're playing at a championship level and it's b/c Avery Bradley is a lockdown defender and solid scorer at SG. Ray Allen moved to the bench. They have what it takes. Rondo and Bradley will have to do heavy lifting and Pierce and KG will need to be vintage down the stretch of games though.
> 
> -- NY would be more interesting if they had Lin. Basically, the Howardless Magic are the only playoff team that sucks more than they do though. I'll be happy if they get a quick hook. Then again, I'd be happy if they beat the Heat.
> 
> -- Like I said, I'm not a Bulls fan but watch them. They're like the Spurs of the East. They play together on both ends of the court and they have the pieces. Their lack of low post game would hurt them if they were in the west; but since they're in the east they can get away with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't I say Durant would win a championship? Ok sure it's 5 years later but better late than never
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow I mean congratulations Durant, you're gonna win a championship on a team full of the best players in the league
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Without him they might not win.
> 
> And he's going to be MVP.
Click to expand...

Dude, without him MOST teams wouldn't win. That's not any kind of excuse. I keep hearing pundits saying a ring will finally get him the recognition of being one of the best ever. I don't see how. All he did was just move on to a team where he didn't have to do nearly as much to win games anymore. I would say that does exactly the opposite for his legacy


----------



## sealybobo

Paulie said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think the Spurs are boring and hope it isn't them who wins it all this year.
> 
> Did you forget Dallas?  They may have a repeat in them but I doubt it.  Its tough to do.
> 
> The Lakers.  I was starting to think maybe them and then Meta World Piece of Shit punched that guy on Oklahoma and now I don't think so.  And Bynum is an asshole too.  Bad Karma on this team.  No championship, I hope.  But you never know with Kobe.  He is great.
> 
> I think it is amazing that the Heat are probably not going to win again this year.  I think it is a better story that Lebron still doesn't have a ring.  I'm sure Cleveland fans agree.
> 
> Boston?  Good but no way.  But man is Rondo the bomb or what?
> 
> NY?  I wish.  I don't know why I want them to be good.  NY is a big market and should be good.  Spike Lee vs. Jack Nicholson finals would be great!  Maybe next year when Lin is back.
> 
> I want Oklahoma to win and picked them earlier this year but now I'm not so sure.  They are showing weaknessess all of the sudden.  But I LOVE Durant.  He's the best, not Lebron.  And of course I mean when Kobe retires.  Because he's still the best.
> 
> It would be cool if the Bulls won.  But I just don't see that happening.  They have to win one to win me over.  But they are a solid TEAM and they have Rip Hamilton now too.  Man what would Miami do if the Bulls beat them?  OMG.  I can't wait.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -- I'm sure people can say baseball's boring if it's not the Yankees and Dodgers or Red Sox and Mets in the World Series. I don't really like those arguments, but I understand them.
> 
> Just like a baseball enthusiast just prefers to see quality baseball irregardless of the teams; that's how I feel about the Spurs. Give me the 86 Celts to any Jordan team any day. I like the teams that gel perfectly and have all the pieces. It's a thing of beauty.
> 
> -- Dallas would have a great shot at back to back had Mark Cuban not got cheap and resigned Tyson Chandler. It was stupid. He was the defensive anchor. Not signing him made about as much sense as it would to not keep Dirk for his offense.
> 
> -- The Lakers can beat anyone but they're not a great team. They'll be done in one of the first two rounds most likely.
> 
> -- I love Lebron's skill set. But I don't like his attitude. I don't like that the league panders to him. I'd be happy to see him lose despite my appreciation for his athletic abilities.
> 
> All season long, I've watched him drive and offensive foul by plowing his shoulder into players. The refs let him do it and its a disservice to him b/c he doesn't think he has to work on his mid range game. That type of stuff can hurt him come playoff time.
> 
> -- Boston has the best record since the all-star break I believe. They're playing at a championship level and it's b/c Avery Bradley is a lockdown defender and solid scorer at SG. Ray Allen moved to the bench. They have what it takes. Rondo and Bradley will have to do heavy lifting and Pierce and KG will need to be vintage down the stretch of games though.
> 
> -- NY would be more interesting if they had Lin. Basically, the Howardless Magic are the only playoff team that sucks more than they do though. I'll be happy if they get a quick hook. Then again, I'd be happy if they beat the Heat.
> 
> -- Like I said, I'm not a Bulls fan but watch them. They're like the Spurs of the East. They play together on both ends of the court and they have the pieces. Their lack of low post game would hurt them if they were in the west; but since they're in the east they can get away with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't I say Durant would win a championship? Ok sure it's 5 years later but better late than never
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow I mean congratulations Durant, you're gonna win a championship on a team full of the best players in the league
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Without him they might not win.
> 
> And he's going to be MVP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude, without him MOST teams wouldn't win. That's not any kind of excuse. I keep hearing pundits saying a ring will finally get him the recognition of being one of the best ever. I don't see how. All he did was just move on to a team where he didn't have to do nearly as much to win games anymore. I would say that does exactly the opposite for his legacy
Click to expand...

Then say that about Shaq who left Orlando. Or Garnett who left his team or LeBron who left Cleveland.

Had Cleveland added a 6'11 guy who can shoot the 3 and give you 5 blocks maybe they'd be winning.

I know what you're saying but I don't think this takes away from his greatness. There are a lot of great players I'll never know because their team never helps them win a championship team.

This isn't Alonzo mourning winning a ring on Miami's bench. Durant so far is the MVP and he's playing like he's the goat


----------



## Paulie

None of those 3 examples you gave were on a team that was already a championship contender before they left. If Durant hadn't choked on his own cock okc would've been in the finals and probably given the cavs a much better matchup issue and could've won. He made the ultimate pussy move and went to what was nothing other than a sure thing. I give him no credit for that. When lebron did it I didn't really have a problem with it other than HOW he did it with the decision. But he came back and redeemed. If Durant goes back to okc I'll give him the same props I gave to lebron for coming back. But by that point I seriously doubt Westbrook will still be there so if they want him back they're gonna have to entice him with some talent the way Cleveland did


----------



## Papageorgio

Paulie said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think the Spurs are boring and hope it isn't them who wins it all this year.
> 
> Did you forget Dallas?  They may have a repeat in them but I doubt it.  Its tough to do.
> 
> The Lakers.  I was starting to think maybe them and then Meta World Piece of Shit punched that guy on Oklahoma and now I don't think so.  And Bynum is an asshole too.  Bad Karma on this team.  No championship, I hope.  But you never know with Kobe.  He is great.
> 
> I think it is amazing that the Heat are probably not going to win again this year.  I think it is a better story that Lebron still doesn't have a ring.  I'm sure Cleveland fans agree.
> 
> Boston?  Good but no way.  But man is Rondo the bomb or what?
> 
> NY?  I wish.  I don't know why I want them to be good.  NY is a big market and should be good.  Spike Lee vs. Jack Nicholson finals would be great!  Maybe next year when Lin is back.
> 
> I want Oklahoma to win and picked them earlier this year but now I'm not so sure.  They are showing weaknessess all of the sudden.  But I LOVE Durant.  He's the best, not Lebron.  And of course I mean when Kobe retires.  Because he's still the best.
> 
> It would be cool if the Bulls won.  But I just don't see that happening.  They have to win one to win me over.  But they are a solid TEAM and they have Rip Hamilton now too.  Man what would Miami do if the Bulls beat them?  OMG.  I can't wait.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -- I'm sure people can say baseball's boring if it's not the Yankees and Dodgers or Red Sox and Mets in the World Series. I don't really like those arguments, but I understand them.
> 
> Just like a baseball enthusiast just prefers to see quality baseball irregardless of the teams; that's how I feel about the Spurs. Give me the 86 Celts to any Jordan team any day. I like the teams that gel perfectly and have all the pieces. It's a thing of beauty.
> 
> -- Dallas would have a great shot at back to back had Mark Cuban not got cheap and resigned Tyson Chandler. It was stupid. He was the defensive anchor. Not signing him made about as much sense as it would to not keep Dirk for his offense.
> 
> -- The Lakers can beat anyone but they're not a great team. They'll be done in one of the first two rounds most likely.
> 
> -- I love Lebron's skill set. But I don't like his attitude. I don't like that the league panders to him. I'd be happy to see him lose despite my appreciation for his athletic abilities.
> 
> All season long, I've watched him drive and offensive foul by plowing his shoulder into players. The refs let him do it and its a disservice to him b/c he doesn't think he has to work on his mid range game. That type of stuff can hurt him come playoff time.
> 
> -- Boston has the best record since the all-star break I believe. They're playing at a championship level and it's b/c Avery Bradley is a lockdown defender and solid scorer at SG. Ray Allen moved to the bench. They have what it takes. Rondo and Bradley will have to do heavy lifting and Pierce and KG will need to be vintage down the stretch of games though.
> 
> -- NY would be more interesting if they had Lin. Basically, the Howardless Magic are the only playoff team that sucks more than they do though. I'll be happy if they get a quick hook. Then again, I'd be happy if they beat the Heat.
> 
> -- Like I said, I'm not a Bulls fan but watch them. They're like the Spurs of the East. They play together on both ends of the court and they have the pieces. Their lack of low post game would hurt them if they were in the west; but since they're in the east they can get away with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't I say Durant would win a championship? Ok sure it's 5 years later but better late than never
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow I mean congratulations Durant, you're gonna win a championship on a team full of the best players in the league
Click to expand...


So the Lakers with Worthy, Magic, Jabbar, Scott and Rambis did it with inferior players? And Jordan, Pippen, Paxton, Rodman, those weren't the best players on a team? Last year the Cavs had James, Love and Irving. In Miami Bosh, James and Wade were the best group in the league. If Durant didn't go to the Warriors and James and company won it all, would you dismiss their championship?


----------



## Billo_Really

The Cavs need to play like the '90's Detroit Pistons, if they're going to have any chance at all.  They need to get physical and go the *"full Laimbeer" *on the Warriors.


----------



## Billo_Really

The Cavs need to put Durants ass on the floor!

More than once.  In fact, to set the tone, they should get a technical foul before the center jump to start the game.


----------



## Paulie

Papageorgio said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think the Spurs are boring and hope it isn't them who wins it all this year.
> 
> Did you forget Dallas?  They may have a repeat in them but I doubt it.  Its tough to do.
> 
> The Lakers.  I was starting to think maybe them and then Meta World Piece of Shit punched that guy on Oklahoma and now I don't think so.  And Bynum is an asshole too.  Bad Karma on this team.  No championship, I hope.  But you never know with Kobe.  He is great.
> 
> I think it is amazing that the Heat are probably not going to win again this year.  I think it is a better story that Lebron still doesn't have a ring.  I'm sure Cleveland fans agree.
> 
> Boston?  Good but no way.  But man is Rondo the bomb or what?
> 
> NY?  I wish.  I don't know why I want them to be good.  NY is a big market and should be good.  Spike Lee vs. Jack Nicholson finals would be great!  Maybe next year when Lin is back.
> 
> I want Oklahoma to win and picked them earlier this year but now I'm not so sure.  They are showing weaknessess all of the sudden.  But I LOVE Durant.  He's the best, not Lebron.  And of course I mean when Kobe retires.  Because he's still the best.
> 
> It would be cool if the Bulls won.  But I just don't see that happening.  They have to win one to win me over.  But they are a solid TEAM and they have Rip Hamilton now too.  Man what would Miami do if the Bulls beat them?  OMG.  I can't wait.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -- I'm sure people can say baseball's boring if it's not the Yankees and Dodgers or Red Sox and Mets in the World Series. I don't really like those arguments, but I understand them.
> 
> Just like a baseball enthusiast just prefers to see quality baseball irregardless of the teams; that's how I feel about the Spurs. Give me the 86 Celts to any Jordan team any day. I like the teams that gel perfectly and have all the pieces. It's a thing of beauty.
> 
> -- Dallas would have a great shot at back to back had Mark Cuban not got cheap and resigned Tyson Chandler. It was stupid. He was the defensive anchor. Not signing him made about as much sense as it would to not keep Dirk for his offense.
> 
> -- The Lakers can beat anyone but they're not a great team. They'll be done in one of the first two rounds most likely.
> 
> -- I love Lebron's skill set. But I don't like his attitude. I don't like that the league panders to him. I'd be happy to see him lose despite my appreciation for his athletic abilities.
> 
> All season long, I've watched him drive and offensive foul by plowing his shoulder into players. The refs let him do it and its a disservice to him b/c he doesn't think he has to work on his mid range game. That type of stuff can hurt him come playoff time.
> 
> -- Boston has the best record since the all-star break I believe. They're playing at a championship level and it's b/c Avery Bradley is a lockdown defender and solid scorer at SG. Ray Allen moved to the bench. They have what it takes. Rondo and Bradley will have to do heavy lifting and Pierce and KG will need to be vintage down the stretch of games though.
> 
> -- NY would be more interesting if they had Lin. Basically, the Howardless Magic are the only playoff team that sucks more than they do though. I'll be happy if they get a quick hook. Then again, I'd be happy if they beat the Heat.
> 
> -- Like I said, I'm not a Bulls fan but watch them. They're like the Spurs of the East. They play together on both ends of the court and they have the pieces. Their lack of low post game would hurt them if they were in the west; but since they're in the east they can get away with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't I say Durant would win a championship? Ok sure it's 5 years later but better late than never
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow I mean congratulations Durant, you're gonna win a championship on a team full of the best players in the league
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So the Lakers with Worthy, Magic, Jabbar, Scott and Rambis did it with inferior players? And Jordan, Pippen, Paxton, Rodman, those weren't the best players on a team? Last year the Cavs had James, Love and Irving. In Miami Bosh, James and Wade were the best group in the league. If Durant didn't go to the Warriors and James and company won it all, would you dismiss their championship?
Click to expand...

Aren't pretty much all of the examples you just gave, players that were original members of said team other than maybe rodman and love?  I don't have any problem at all with a franchise building a super team from the ground up though the draft. What I have a problem with is guys taking the easy way out and just signing with a super team because it's a guaranteed ring. The whole point of the ring being as special as it is, is that its NOT guaranteed


----------



## Paulie

Billo_Really said:


> The Cavs need to put Durants ass on the floor!
> 
> More than once.  In fact, to set the tone, they should get a technical foul before the center jump to start the game.


Couldn't agree more. The mental game is sometimes just as important as the physical one


----------



## Billo_Really

Paulie said:


> Couldn't agree more. The mental game is sometimes just as important as the physical one


Ty Lui should bring in Jerry Sloan as an assistant coach for the next two games.


----------



## Billo_Really

Paulie said:


> Aren't pretty much all of the examples you just gave, players that were original members of said team other than maybe rodman and love?  I don't have any problem at all with a franchise building a super team from the ground up though the draft. What I have a problem with is guys taking the easy way out and just signing with a super team because it's a guaranteed ring. The whole point of the ring being as special as it is, is that its NOT guaranteed


It's also hard to keep a super team together.  Klay Thompson is not going to keep being the 4th banana in that offense.


----------



## Paulie

Green has proven it's easy to get under his skin and get him to fuck up. Exploit that shit.


----------



## Paulie

People who defend what Durant did don't understand how much this is ruining the game. You can basically pencil the warriors in for the trophy for the next 4 or 5 years. The only way anyone can have a shot is if they also build themselves a super team. That's really what basketball fans want to see?  Even before Durant's move there was maybe 4 teams max you would even bother considering as contenders. It's at the point now where literally the only reason they even play the regular season is so owners can make some money. But anyone who knows anything realizes it's a complete waste of time because the final 4 teams were exactly who was predicted to be there from day 1. Lebron knows it, that's why they played so-so in a lot of games this season and why so many guys are taking games off. The only time it really matters is playoff time. It's kinda pathetic


----------



## Paulie

Billo_Really said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't pretty much all of the examples you just gave, players that were original members of said team other than maybe rodman and love?  I don't have any problem at all with a franchise building a super team from the ground up though the draft. What I have a problem with is guys taking the easy way out and just signing with a super team because it's a guaranteed ring. The whole point of the ring being as special as it is, is that its NOT guaranteed
> 
> 
> 
> It's also hard to keep a super team together.  Klay Thompson is not going to keep being the 4th banana in that offense.
Click to expand...

Losing klay Thompson would barely make a dent in that team's prowess at this point. Neither curry or Durant are going anywhere anytime soon. Green may look to move though because he could be a number 1 on a lot of teams but even losing him wouldn't do much to keep that team out of the finals on a perrenial basis


----------



## Billo_Really

Paulie said:


> Losing klay Thompson would barely make a dent in that team's prowess at this point. Neither curry or Durant are going anywhere anytime soon. Green may look to move though because he could be a number 1 on a lot of teams but even losing him wouldn't do much to keep that team out of the finals on a perrenial basis


Jerry West is going to be a consultant to the Clippers.  He says he can build another super team down here.


----------



## Papageorgio

Paulie said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think the Spurs are boring and hope it isn't them who wins it all this year.
> 
> Did you forget Dallas?  They may have a repeat in them but I doubt it.  Its tough to do.
> 
> The Lakers.  I was starting to think maybe them and then Meta World Piece of Shit punched that guy on Oklahoma and now I don't think so.  And Bynum is an asshole too.  Bad Karma on this team.  No championship, I hope.  But you never know with Kobe.  He is great.
> 
> I think it is amazing that the Heat are probably not going to win again this year.  I think it is a better story that Lebron still doesn't have a ring.  I'm sure Cleveland fans agree.
> 
> Boston?  Good but no way.  But man is Rondo the bomb or what?
> 
> NY?  I wish.  I don't know why I want them to be good.  NY is a big market and should be good.  Spike Lee vs. Jack Nicholson finals would be great!  Maybe next year when Lin is back.
> 
> I want Oklahoma to win and picked them earlier this year but now I'm not so sure.  They are showing weaknessess all of the sudden.  But I LOVE Durant.  He's the best, not Lebron.  And of course I mean when Kobe retires.  Because he's still the best.
> 
> It would be cool if the Bulls won.  But I just don't see that happening.  They have to win one to win me over.  But they are a solid TEAM and they have Rip Hamilton now too.  Man what would Miami do if the Bulls beat them?  OMG.  I can't wait.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -- I'm sure people can say baseball's boring if it's not the Yankees and Dodgers or Red Sox and Mets in the World Series. I don't really like those arguments, but I understand them.
> 
> Just like a baseball enthusiast just prefers to see quality baseball irregardless of the teams; that's how I feel about the Spurs. Give me the 86 Celts to any Jordan team any day. I like the teams that gel perfectly and have all the pieces. It's a thing of beauty.
> 
> -- Dallas would have a great shot at back to back had Mark Cuban not got cheap and resigned Tyson Chandler. It was stupid. He was the defensive anchor. Not signing him made about as much sense as it would to not keep Dirk for his offense.
> 
> -- The Lakers can beat anyone but they're not a great team. They'll be done in one of the first two rounds most likely.
> 
> -- I love Lebron's skill set. But I don't like his attitude. I don't like that the league panders to him. I'd be happy to see him lose despite my appreciation for his athletic abilities.
> 
> All season long, I've watched him drive and offensive foul by plowing his shoulder into players. The refs let him do it and its a disservice to him b/c he doesn't think he has to work on his mid range game. That type of stuff can hurt him come playoff time.
> 
> -- Boston has the best record since the all-star break I believe. They're playing at a championship level and it's b/c Avery Bradley is a lockdown defender and solid scorer at SG. Ray Allen moved to the bench. They have what it takes. Rondo and Bradley will have to do heavy lifting and Pierce and KG will need to be vintage down the stretch of games though.
> 
> -- NY would be more interesting if they had Lin. Basically, the Howardless Magic are the only playoff team that sucks more than they do though. I'll be happy if they get a quick hook. Then again, I'd be happy if they beat the Heat.
> 
> -- Like I said, I'm not a Bulls fan but watch them. They're like the Spurs of the East. They play together on both ends of the court and they have the pieces. Their lack of low post game would hurt them if they were in the west; but since they're in the east they can get away with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't I say Durant would win a championship? Ok sure it's 5 years later but better late than never
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow I mean congratulations Durant, you're gonna win a championship on a team full of the best players in the league
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So the Lakers with Worthy, Magic, Jabbar, Scott and Rambis did it with inferior players? And Jordan, Pippen, Paxton, Rodman, those weren't the best players on a team? Last year the Cavs had James, Love and Irving. In Miami Bosh, James and Wade were the best group in the league. If Durant didn't go to the Warriors and James and company won it all, would you dismiss their championship?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aren't pretty much all of the examples you just gave, players that were original members of said team other than maybe rodman and love?  I don't have any problem at all with a franchise building a super team from the ground up though the draft. What I have a problem with is guys taking the easy way out and just signing with a super team because it's a guaranteed ring. The whole point of the ring being as special as it is, is that its NOT guaranteed
Click to expand...


Drexler went to Houston to get a ring, Thompson went to LA to get a ring, Walton went to Boston for the ring, Karl Malone went to LA to get a ring. Before free agency Jabber, Monroe and Chamberlin all demanded to be traded to get their rings. 

Moses Malone, the league MVP in 82 went to the NBA champion Philadelphia 76ers the following season.

The NBA is littered with players that left to improve their odds of winning it all. 

James, Bosh and Wade colluded to go to Miami to win championships.


----------



## Papageorgio

Paulie said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't pretty much all of the examples you just gave, players that were original members of said team other than maybe rodman and love?  I don't have any problem at all with a franchise building a super team from the ground up though the draft. What I have a problem with is guys taking the easy way out and just signing with a super team because it's a guaranteed ring. The whole point of the ring being as special as it is, is that its NOT guaranteed
> 
> 
> 
> It's also hard to keep a super team together.  Klay Thompson is not going to keep being the 4th banana in that offense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Losing klay Thompson would barely make a dent in that team's prowess at this point. Neither curry or Durant are going anywhere anytime soon. Green may look to move though because he could be a number 1 on a lot of teams but even losing him wouldn't do much to keep that team out of the finals on a perrenial basis
Click to expand...


Green will never be the #1 guy on a NBA contender, neither will Thompson.


----------



## Billo_Really

Papageorgio said:


> Green will never be the #1 guy on a NBA contender, neither will Thompson.


He'll come down, join the Lakers, Paul George will come in to and we'll be relevant once again.


----------



## Billo_Really

Papageorgio said:


> Drexler went to Houston to get a ring, Thompson went to LA to get a ring, Walton went to Boston for the ring, Karl Malone went to LA to get a ring. Before free agency Jabber, Monroe and Chamberlin all demanded to be traded to get their rings.
> 
> Moses Malone, the league MVP in 82 went to the NBA champion Philadelphia 76ers the following season.
> 
> The NBA is littered with players that left to improve their odds of winning it all.
> 
> James, Bosh and Wade colluded to go to Miami to win championships.


Chamberlain and Jabbar already had rings.

The only reason the sixers won that title was because of a red-headed referee name Jesse Kersey who deliberately called fouls and stopped play every time the Lakers had a hint of getting momentum.


----------



## Papageorgio

Billo_Really said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Green will never be the #1 guy on a NBA contender, neither will Thompson.
> 
> 
> 
> He'll come down, join the Lakers, Paul George will come in to and we'll be relevant once again.
Click to expand...


And he won't be the #1 guy either.


----------



## Papageorgio

Billo_Really said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Drexler went to Houston to get a ring, Thompson went to LA to get a ring, Walton went to Boston for the ring, Karl Malone went to LA to get a ring. Before free agency Jabber, Monroe and Chamberlin all demanded to be traded to get their rings.
> 
> Moses Malone, the league MVP in 82 went to the NBA champion Philadelphia 76ers the following season.
> 
> The NBA is littered with players that left to improve their odds of winning it all.
> 
> James, Bosh and Wade colluded to go to Miami to win championships.
> 
> 
> 
> Chamberlain and Jabbar already had rings.
> 
> The only reason the sixers won that title was because of a red-headed referee name Jesse Kersey who deliberately called fouls and stopped play every time the Lakers had a hint of getting momentum.
Click to expand...


True, Jabbar and Chamberlain had rings, yet they demanded the trades to go to a contender. The year Jabbar went to the Lakers was the year that the Trailblazers swept the Lakers in four straight and went on to win their title.


----------



## Paulie

Papageorgio said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't pretty much all of the examples you just gave, players that were original members of said team other than maybe rodman and love?  I don't have any problem at all with a franchise building a super team from the ground up though the draft. What I have a problem with is guys taking the easy way out and just signing with a super team because it's a guaranteed ring. The whole point of the ring being as special as it is, is that its NOT guaranteed
> 
> 
> 
> It's also hard to keep a super team together.  Klay Thompson is not going to keep being the 4th banana in that offense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Losing klay Thompson would barely make a dent in that team's prowess at this point. Neither curry or Durant are going anywhere anytime soon. Green may look to move though because he could be a number 1 on a lot of teams but even losing him wouldn't do much to keep that team out of the finals on a perrenial basis
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Green will never be the #1 guy on a NBA contender, neither will Thompson.
Click to expand...

I said green would be a number 1 guy on a lot of teams. I never used the word contender with that opinion. And I never at all said anything about Thompson being a number 1 ANYWHERE. This may come as a shock to you but there are plenty of guys who would be happier just getting the big contract than actually winning a title. If Melo isn't a perfect example of that I don't know who is


----------



## Papageorgio

Paulie said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't pretty much all of the examples you just gave, players that were original members of said team other than maybe rodman and love?  I don't have any problem at all with a franchise building a super team from the ground up though the draft. What I have a problem with is guys taking the easy way out and just signing with a super team because it's a guaranteed ring. The whole point of the ring being as special as it is, is that its NOT guaranteed
> 
> 
> 
> It's also hard to keep a super team together.  Klay Thompson is not going to keep being the 4th banana in that offense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Losing klay Thompson would barely make a dent in that team's prowess at this point. Neither curry or Durant are going anywhere anytime soon. Green may look to move though because he could be a number 1 on a lot of teams but even losing him wouldn't do much to keep that team out of the finals on a perrenial basis
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Green will never be the #1 guy on a NBA contender, neither will Thompson.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said green would be a number 1 guy on a lot of teams. I never used the word contender with that opinion. And I never at all said anything about Thompson being a number 1 ANYWHERE. This may come as a shock to you but there are plenty of guys who would be happier just getting the big contract than actually winning a title. If Melo isn't a perfect example of that I don't know who is
Click to expand...


I never said you did say they would be the 1 guy on a contender. It is no shock that player would play for the most money possible. 

I was stating my opinion as were you. No big deal.


----------



## Paulie

Billo_Really said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Green will never be the #1 guy on a NBA contender, neither will Thompson.
> 
> 
> 
> He'll come down, join the Lakers, Paul George will come in to and we'll be relevant once again.
Click to expand...

The lakers are building a team through the draft. In fact they've been doing the exact same thing the sixers have been doing...tanking...but conveniently for the lakers they haven't had to deal with media scrutiny on that because there's enough other teams doing it that the media doesn't have to spend any time calling the lakers out. But I don't hate on them at all about it. It's literally the only way you can become a contender in the NBA. Unless they change the way the lottery is set up that's the way it's going to be forever


----------



## Paulie

I'm a sixers fan. We have 3rd pick this year. I would trade that pick to you and our other first round for deangelo Russell straight up and you can go ahead and draft that fucking loser Ball with it and not waste your number 2 on him.


----------



## Paulie

Papageorgio said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't pretty much all of the examples you just gave, players that were original members of said team other than maybe rodman and love?  I don't have any problem at all with a franchise building a super team from the ground up though the draft. What I have a problem with is guys taking the easy way out and just signing with a super team because it's a guaranteed ring. The whole point of the ring being as special as it is, is that its NOT guaranteed
> 
> 
> 
> It's also hard to keep a super team together.  Klay Thompson is not going to keep being the 4th banana in that offense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Losing klay Thompson would barely make a dent in that team's prowess at this point. Neither curry or Durant are going anywhere anytime soon. Green may look to move though because he could be a number 1 on a lot of teams but even losing him wouldn't do much to keep that team out of the finals on a perrenial basis
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Green will never be the #1 guy on a NBA contender, neither will Thompson.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said green would be a number 1 guy on a lot of teams. I never used the word contender with that opinion. And I never at all said anything about Thompson being a number 1 ANYWHERE. This may come as a shock to you but there are plenty of guys who would be happier just getting the big contract than actually winning a title. If Melo isn't a perfect example of that I don't know who is
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never said you did say they would be the 1 guy on a contender. It is no shock that player would play for the most money possible.
> 
> I was stating my opinion as were you. No big deal.
Click to expand...

Ok well that was literally the only sentence you wrote in your post as though you were refuting it as something I claimed


----------



## Papageorgio

Paulie said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's also hard to keep a super team together.  Klay Thompson is not going to keep being the 4th banana in that offense.
> 
> 
> 
> Losing klay Thompson would barely make a dent in that team's prowess at this point. Neither curry or Durant are going anywhere anytime soon. Green may look to move though because he could be a number 1 on a lot of teams but even losing him wouldn't do much to keep that team out of the finals on a perrenial basis
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Green will never be the #1 guy on a NBA contender, neither will Thompson.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said green would be a number 1 guy on a lot of teams. I never used the word contender with that opinion. And I never at all said anything about Thompson being a number 1 ANYWHERE. This may come as a shock to you but there are plenty of guys who would be happier just getting the big contract than actually winning a title. If Melo isn't a perfect example of that I don't know who is
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never said you did say they would be the 1 guy on a contender. It is no shock that player would play for the most money possible.
> 
> I was stating my opinion as were you. No big deal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok well that was literally the only sentence you wrote in your post as though you were refuting it as something I claimed
Click to expand...


Sorry


----------



## Billo_Really

Papageorgio said:


> True, Jabbar and Chamberlain had rings, yet they demanded the trades to go to a contender. The year Jabbar went to the Lakers was the year that the Trailblazers swept the Lakers in four straight and went on to win their title.


Jabbar came to the Lakers when we had Corky Carroll and Don "Prez" Ford.  That is not a contender.  And I think it was the year after he came here when they had the best record in the regular season and get swept by Waltons Trailblazers.

Lional Hollins
Dave Dwrordzic
Maurice Lucas
Bob Gross
And Walton​That was a good passing team.


----------



## Billo_Really

Paulie said:


> I'm a sixers fan. We have 3rd pick this year. I would trade that pick to you and our other first round for deangelo Russell straight up and you can go ahead and draft that fucking loser Ball with it and not waste your number 2 on him.


The Sixers front office sucks.


----------



## sealybobo

Paulie said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think the Spurs are boring and hope it isn't them who wins it all this year.
> 
> Did you forget Dallas?  They may have a repeat in them but I doubt it.  Its tough to do.
> 
> The Lakers.  I was starting to think maybe them and then Meta World Piece of Shit punched that guy on Oklahoma and now I don't think so.  And Bynum is an asshole too.  Bad Karma on this team.  No championship, I hope.  But you never know with Kobe.  He is great.
> 
> I think it is amazing that the Heat are probably not going to win again this year.  I think it is a better story that Lebron still doesn't have a ring.  I'm sure Cleveland fans agree.
> 
> Boston?  Good but no way.  But man is Rondo the bomb or what?
> 
> NY?  I wish.  I don't know why I want them to be good.  NY is a big market and should be good.  Spike Lee vs. Jack Nicholson finals would be great!  Maybe next year when Lin is back.
> 
> I want Oklahoma to win and picked them earlier this year but now I'm not so sure.  They are showing weaknessess all of the sudden.  But I LOVE Durant.  He's the best, not Lebron.  And of course I mean when Kobe retires.  Because he's still the best.
> 
> It would be cool if the Bulls won.  But I just don't see that happening.  They have to win one to win me over.  But they are a solid TEAM and they have Rip Hamilton now too.  Man what would Miami do if the Bulls beat them?  OMG.  I can't wait.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -- I'm sure people can say baseball's boring if it's not the Yankees and Dodgers or Red Sox and Mets in the World Series. I don't really like those arguments, but I understand them.
> 
> Just like a baseball enthusiast just prefers to see quality baseball irregardless of the teams; that's how I feel about the Spurs. Give me the 86 Celts to any Jordan team any day. I like the teams that gel perfectly and have all the pieces. It's a thing of beauty.
> 
> -- Dallas would have a great shot at back to back had Mark Cuban not got cheap and resigned Tyson Chandler. It was stupid. He was the defensive anchor. Not signing him made about as much sense as it would to not keep Dirk for his offense.
> 
> -- The Lakers can beat anyone but they're not a great team. They'll be done in one of the first two rounds most likely.
> 
> -- I love Lebron's skill set. But I don't like his attitude. I don't like that the league panders to him. I'd be happy to see him lose despite my appreciation for his athletic abilities.
> 
> All season long, I've watched him drive and offensive foul by plowing his shoulder into players. The refs let him do it and its a disservice to him b/c he doesn't think he has to work on his mid range game. That type of stuff can hurt him come playoff time.
> 
> -- Boston has the best record since the all-star break I believe. They're playing at a championship level and it's b/c Avery Bradley is a lockdown defender and solid scorer at SG. Ray Allen moved to the bench. They have what it takes. Rondo and Bradley will have to do heavy lifting and Pierce and KG will need to be vintage down the stretch of games though.
> 
> -- NY would be more interesting if they had Lin. Basically, the Howardless Magic are the only playoff team that sucks more than they do though. I'll be happy if they get a quick hook. Then again, I'd be happy if they beat the Heat.
> 
> -- Like I said, I'm not a Bulls fan but watch them. They're like the Spurs of the East. They play together on both ends of the court and they have the pieces. Their lack of low post game would hurt them if they were in the west; but since they're in the east they can get away with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't I say Durant would win a championship? Ok sure it's 5 years later but better late than never
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow I mean congratulations Durant, you're gonna win a championship on a team full of the best players in the league
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So the Lakers with Worthy, Magic, Jabbar, Scott and Rambis did it with inferior players? And Jordan, Pippen, Paxton, Rodman, those weren't the best players on a team? Last year the Cavs had James, Love and Irving. In Miami Bosh, James and Wade were the best group in the league. If Durant didn't go to the Warriors and James and company won it all, would you dismiss their championship?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aren't pretty much all of the examples you just gave, players that were original members of said team other than maybe rodman and love?  I don't have any problem at all with a franchise building a super team from the ground up though the draft. What I have a problem with is guys taking the easy way out and just signing with a super team because it's a guaranteed ring. The whole point of the ring being as special as it is, is that its NOT guaranteed
Click to expand...

That's what Gary Payton and Karl Malone thought before they went to join Shaq and Kobe in 2004


----------



## sealybobo

Paulie said:


> People who defend what Durant did don't understand how much this is ruining the game. You can basically pencil the warriors in for the trophy for the next 4 or 5 years. The only way anyone can have a shot is if they also build themselves a super team. That's really what basketball fans want to see?  Even before Durant's move there was maybe 4 teams max you would even bother considering as contenders. It's at the point now where literally the only reason they even play the regular season is so owners can make some money. But anyone who knows anything realizes it's a complete waste of time because the final 4 teams were exactly who was predicted to be there from day 1. Lebron knows it, that's why they played so-so in a lot of games this season and why so many guys are taking games off. The only time it really matters is playoff time. It's kinda pathetic


Yes and Cleveland doesn't have home court advantage. I guess the regular season does matter.

And what year don't we know who the top 2-4 teams are?

OKC almost upset the warriors last year. You didn't see that coming.

Advice to your team. Get better. People in Boston and San Antonio are optimistic


----------



## sealybobo

Paulie said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't pretty much all of the examples you just gave, players that were original members of said team other than maybe rodman and love?  I don't have any problem at all with a franchise building a super team from the ground up though the draft. What I have a problem with is guys taking the easy way out and just signing with a super team because it's a guaranteed ring. The whole point of the ring being as special as it is, is that its NOT guaranteed
> 
> 
> 
> It's also hard to keep a super team together.  Klay Thompson is not going to keep being the 4th banana in that offense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Losing klay Thompson would barely make a dent in that team's prowess at this point. Neither curry or Durant are going anywhere anytime soon. Green may look to move though because he could be a number 1 on a lot of teams but even losing him wouldn't do much to keep that team out of the finals on a perrenial basis
Click to expand...

No green no championship. See last year?


----------



## sealybobo

Papageorgio said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't pretty much all of the examples you just gave, players that were original members of said team other than maybe rodman and love?  I don't have any problem at all with a franchise building a super team from the ground up though the draft. What I have a problem with is guys taking the easy way out and just signing with a super team because it's a guaranteed ring. The whole point of the ring being as special as it is, is that its NOT guaranteed
> 
> 
> 
> It's also hard to keep a super team together.  Klay Thompson is not going to keep being the 4th banana in that offense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Losing klay Thompson would barely make a dent in that team's prowess at this point. Neither curry or Durant are going anywhere anytime soon. Green may look to move though because he could be a number 1 on a lot of teams but even losing him wouldn't do much to keep that team out of the finals on a perrenial basis
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Green will never be the #1 guy on a NBA contender, neither will Thompson.
Click to expand...

I'd love to see those two go to the Spurs or houston


----------



## sealybobo

Papageorgio said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think the Spurs are boring and hope it isn't them who wins it all this year.
> 
> Did you forget Dallas?  They may have a repeat in them but I doubt it.  Its tough to do.
> 
> The Lakers.  I was starting to think maybe them and then Meta World Piece of Shit punched that guy on Oklahoma and now I don't think so.  And Bynum is an asshole too.  Bad Karma on this team.  No championship, I hope.  But you never know with Kobe.  He is great.
> 
> I think it is amazing that the Heat are probably not going to win again this year.  I think it is a better story that Lebron still doesn't have a ring.  I'm sure Cleveland fans agree.
> 
> Boston?  Good but no way.  But man is Rondo the bomb or what?
> 
> NY?  I wish.  I don't know why I want them to be good.  NY is a big market and should be good.  Spike Lee vs. Jack Nicholson finals would be great!  Maybe next year when Lin is back.
> 
> I want Oklahoma to win and picked them earlier this year but now I'm not so sure.  They are showing weaknessess all of the sudden.  But I LOVE Durant.  He's the best, not Lebron.  And of course I mean when Kobe retires.  Because he's still the best.
> 
> It would be cool if the Bulls won.  But I just don't see that happening.  They have to win one to win me over.  But they are a solid TEAM and they have Rip Hamilton now too.  Man what would Miami do if the Bulls beat them?  OMG.  I can't wait.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -- I'm sure people can say baseball's boring if it's not the Yankees and Dodgers or Red Sox and Mets in the World Series. I don't really like those arguments, but I understand them.
> 
> Just like a baseball enthusiast just prefers to see quality baseball irregardless of the teams; that's how I feel about the Spurs. Give me the 86 Celts to any Jordan team any day. I like the teams that gel perfectly and have all the pieces. It's a thing of beauty.
> 
> -- Dallas would have a great shot at back to back had Mark Cuban not got cheap and resigned Tyson Chandler. It was stupid. He was the defensive anchor. Not signing him made about as much sense as it would to not keep Dirk for his offense.
> 
> -- The Lakers can beat anyone but they're not a great team. They'll be done in one of the first two rounds most likely.
> 
> -- I love Lebron's skill set. But I don't like his attitude. I don't like that the league panders to him. I'd be happy to see him lose despite my appreciation for his athletic abilities.
> 
> All season long, I've watched him drive and offensive foul by plowing his shoulder into players. The refs let him do it and its a disservice to him b/c he doesn't think he has to work on his mid range game. That type of stuff can hurt him come playoff time.
> 
> -- Boston has the best record since the all-star break I believe. They're playing at a championship level and it's b/c Avery Bradley is a lockdown defender and solid scorer at SG. Ray Allen moved to the bench. They have what it takes. Rondo and Bradley will have to do heavy lifting and Pierce and KG will need to be vintage down the stretch of games though.
> 
> -- NY would be more interesting if they had Lin. Basically, the Howardless Magic are the only playoff team that sucks more than they do though. I'll be happy if they get a quick hook. Then again, I'd be happy if they beat the Heat.
> 
> -- Like I said, I'm not a Bulls fan but watch them. They're like the Spurs of the East. They play together on both ends of the court and they have the pieces. Their lack of low post game would hurt them if they were in the west; but since they're in the east they can get away with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't I say Durant would win a championship? Ok sure it's 5 years later but better late than never
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow I mean congratulations Durant, you're gonna win a championship on a team full of the best players in the league
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So the Lakers with Worthy, Magic, Jabbar, Scott and Rambis did it with inferior players? And Jordan, Pippen, Paxton, Rodman, those weren't the best players on a team? Last year the Cavs had James, Love and Irving. In Miami Bosh, James and Wade were the best group in the league. If Durant didn't go to the Warriors and James and company won it all, would you dismiss their championship?
Click to expand...


If you want to blame anyone for what Durant did blame Kevin Garnett & Ray Allen for going to Boston to form a super team.  Who's the Boston fan here?  Did he cry when Boston did that shit?

Also blame Lebron

Kevin Durant: LeBron James 'paved the way' for this Warriors super-team

James was the first ex-MVP to so voluntarily change teams in his prime since Moses Malone joined the Philadelphia 76ers in 1982, and even then the Houston Rockets opted not to match Moses’ salary. In other words, what LeBron did was unprecedented and remained so until Durant did the same in 2016.


and when his Miami squadron had similarly run its course, he returned to the Cavs and constructed another super-team — thanks to the three No. 1 picks in his four years away that turned into Kyrie Irving and Kevin Love.

If Durant wanted to know how this would affect his legacy, all he had to do was follow James’ career arc over the past seven years — from the kid who could never come through in the clutch to villainous traitor to two-time champion to homecoming savior to maybe the Greatest of All Time.

f the 26 players selected to the 2016 All-Star Game, only half of them have played their entire careers for the same franchise.

LeBron can’t complain about the NBA’s tidal change, because he’s got three rings to show for it. Fans watching the wave from home will just have to hope the next super-team rides through their city. In the meantime, we’ll just have to take satisfaction from watching the game’s greats make history.


----------



## sealybobo

High_Gravity said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> I picked Miami, but I thought 6 games, if Lebron could put his game together he is like Jordan, he is tough to beat.
> 
> Battier, Chalmers, Miller, Haslem, not a bad support team.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKC had James Collison, Sefolosha, James Harden, Derek Fisher, Nazir Mohammed all on the bench, Battier and Chalmers were starting for the Heat. The Heat relied heavily on their superstars and they won with it. Now people are going to want to join the Heat like crazy, word on the street is Steve Nash, Ray Allen and Jason Terry are looking to head to South Beach. If this happens, Miami will win the next 2 championships easily.
Click to expand...

Turns out it was Ray Allen and Kevin Garnett that started this shit where great players join already great teams to form Super Teams.

I guess this is better than the other thing that happens.  Like with Tracey McGrady and Vince Carter.  Eventually one leaves.  Or Durant Westbrook and Harden.  They couldn't afford to keep all of them on the same team.  Too bad.


----------



## sealybobo

sealybobo said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well you already have a loss in your brackets.  You said:  Indiana beats Orlando - Easiest pick of all. I expect to see a sweep.
> 
> I picked Indiana too.    Now can we all admit we have no fucking clue who's gonna beat who?  Would you bet your life savings on any of these series?  I wouldn't.  Even right now Dallas seems to be handling OK so far in Oklahoma.  They have been leadiing the entire game so far.  Who knows what's going to happen.  That's why its exciting to watch.
> 
> Maybe now that Rose is out I will watch to see if Philly can beat the Bulls, but I very much doubt that even without Rose.  Hamilton will fill that void now that he is back.
> 
> We all hoped NY was going to upset Miami, but no way.  And that Shumpert tore his ACL too?  They are done.  But even here I would not bet my life savings.  You never know.
> 
> I'm optimistically pessimestic that the Bulls can still beat the Heat.  And if not, maybe the Celtics can.  Or Spurs or Mavs.  Or Oklahoma, or even LA.  I'd rather Kobe win again than see LeBron win.  But right now I wouldn't even bet $100 that any one of these teams is going to win it all.  I can only tell you what I hope/guess will happen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, the side analysis not being spot as if I'm some sort of fortune teller, doesn't give me a loss in my bracket. A team actually losing a series busts my bracket.
> 
> But I think an Indy win is likely even still. But they cost themselves Game 1 by missing something like the last 9 shots and traveling when the game was on the line.
> 
> Hamilton sucks. I doubt he even cracks the rotation with Rose out. Philly has been awful; so who knows if they'll step up or not. But the Bulls losing Rose hurts. But not as much as you might think. The Bulls have played well w/o him. One reason would be that he is a sub par defender.
> 
> I think the Mavs exposed the Lakers last year when they swept them. I don't see them winning it all. But they already lucked out by drawing Denver and not LAC or Memphis or even Dallas in the first round.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your post makes me wonder, who is the real MVP in the NBA.  Its not Rose.  Bulls almost as good without him.  Duncan?  How would the Spurs do without him?  Kobe?  Certainly not Dwight Howard because Orlando won without him.  But that was only one game and it was only Indiana.  BFD.  But who's the Payton Manning of the NBA.  The one guy the team can't do without.  I say Kevin Durant.  I think he's going to go down as one of the all time greats.  He's amazing.  Not built like LeBron but just as talented, in his own way.  More Larry Brown when LeBron is more Magic.
> 
> Is it some guy on Utah or how about the Clippers?  How would that team do without Griffin in the lineup?  I don't know enough about the Grizzlies but I'm sure Gasol is a key player on that team.
> 
> Each team is one ankle roll away from losing a championship.
> 
> And think about how tightly taped up Rose was and he still blew out his knee.  It wasn't like he went out with loose laces and no wraps.  He has those braces on and everything.  And yet he still blew out his knee?  I hope for his sake and the Bulls he comes back next year.  That is a waste of talent if he comes up a lame horse.  Poor guy.  But I can only feel so sorry for him because he has multi millions of dollars.  I'm sure he'll find a way to get over it.  He should have enough money for the rest of his life.  And if not, like Tyson he will help stimulate the economy.
Click to expand...

Did I call it or what?  Right now ESPN is saying Kevin Durant is the best player in the league.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

sealybobo said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well you already have a loss in your brackets.  You said:  Indiana beats Orlando - Easiest pick of all. I expect to see a sweep.
> 
> I picked Indiana too.    Now can we all admit we have no fucking clue who's gonna beat who?  Would you bet your life savings on any of these series?  I wouldn't.  Even right now Dallas seems to be handling OK so far in Oklahoma.  They have been leadiing the entire game so far.  Who knows what's going to happen.  That's why its exciting to watch.
> 
> Maybe now that Rose is out I will watch to see if Philly can beat the Bulls, but I very much doubt that even without Rose.  Hamilton will fill that void now that he is back.
> 
> We all hoped NY was going to upset Miami, but no way.  And that Shumpert tore his ACL too?  They are done.  But even here I would not bet my life savings.  You never know.
> 
> I'm optimistically pessimestic that the Bulls can still beat the Heat.  And if not, maybe the Celtics can.  Or Spurs or Mavs.  Or Oklahoma, or even LA.  I'd rather Kobe win again than see LeBron win.  But right now I wouldn't even bet $100 that any one of these teams is going to win it all.  I can only tell you what I hope/guess will happen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, the side analysis not being spot as if I'm some sort of fortune teller, doesn't give me a loss in my bracket. A team actually losing a series busts my bracket.
> 
> But I think an Indy win is likely even still. But they cost themselves Game 1 by missing something like the last 9 shots and traveling when the game was on the line.
> 
> Hamilton sucks. I doubt he even cracks the rotation with Rose out. Philly has been awful; so who knows if they'll step up or not. But the Bulls losing Rose hurts. But not as much as you might think. The Bulls have played well w/o him. One reason would be that he is a sub par defender.
> 
> I think the Mavs exposed the Lakers last year when they swept them. I don't see them winning it all. But they already lucked out by drawing Denver and not LAC or Memphis or even Dallas in the first round.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your post makes me wonder, who is the real MVP in the NBA.  Its not Rose.  Bulls almost as good without him.  Duncan?  How would the Spurs do without him?  Kobe?  Certainly not Dwight Howard because Orlando won without him.  But that was only one game and it was only Indiana.  BFD.  But who's the Payton Manning of the NBA.  The one guy the team can't do without.  I say Kevin Durant.  I think he's going to go down as one of the all time greats.  He's amazing.  Not built like LeBron but just as talented, in his own way.  More Larry Brown when LeBron is more Magic.
> 
> Is it some guy on Utah or how about the Clippers?  How would that team do without Griffin in the lineup?  I don't know enough about the Grizzlies but I'm sure Gasol is a key player on that team.
> 
> Each team is one ankle roll away from losing a championship.
> 
> And think about how tightly taped up Rose was and he still blew out his knee.  It wasn't like he went out with loose laces and no wraps.  He has those braces on and everything.  And yet he still blew out his knee?  I hope for his sake and the Bulls he comes back next year.  That is a waste of talent if he comes up a lame horse.  Poor guy.  But I can only feel so sorry for him because he has multi millions of dollars.  I'm sure he'll find a way to get over it.  He should have enough money for the rest of his life.  And if not, like Tyson he will help stimulate the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did I call it or what?  Right now ESPN is saying Kevin Durant is the best player in the league.
Click to expand...

He got bullied by Jrue Holiday.


----------



## sealybobo

TheGreatGatsby said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well you already have a loss in your brackets.  You said:  Indiana beats Orlando - Easiest pick of all. I expect to see a sweep.
> 
> I picked Indiana too.    Now can we all admit we have no fucking clue who's gonna beat who?  Would you bet your life savings on any of these series?  I wouldn't.  Even right now Dallas seems to be handling OK so far in Oklahoma.  They have been leadiing the entire game so far.  Who knows what's going to happen.  That's why its exciting to watch.
> 
> Maybe now that Rose is out I will watch to see if Philly can beat the Bulls, but I very much doubt that even without Rose.  Hamilton will fill that void now that he is back.
> 
> We all hoped NY was going to upset Miami, but no way.  And that Shumpert tore his ACL too?  They are done.  But even here I would not bet my life savings.  You never know.
> 
> I'm optimistically pessimestic that the Bulls can still beat the Heat.  And if not, maybe the Celtics can.  Or Spurs or Mavs.  Or Oklahoma, or even LA.  I'd rather Kobe win again than see LeBron win.  But right now I wouldn't even bet $100 that any one of these teams is going to win it all.  I can only tell you what I hope/guess will happen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, the side analysis not being spot as if I'm some sort of fortune teller, doesn't give me a loss in my bracket. A team actually losing a series busts my bracket.
> 
> But I think an Indy win is likely even still. But they cost themselves Game 1 by missing something like the last 9 shots and traveling when the game was on the line.
> 
> Hamilton sucks. I doubt he even cracks the rotation with Rose out. Philly has been awful; so who knows if they'll step up or not. But the Bulls losing Rose hurts. But not as much as you might think. The Bulls have played well w/o him. One reason would be that he is a sub par defender.
> 
> I think the Mavs exposed the Lakers last year when they swept them. I don't see them winning it all. But they already lucked out by drawing Denver and not LAC or Memphis or even Dallas in the first round.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your post makes me wonder, who is the real MVP in the NBA.  Its not Rose.  Bulls almost as good without him.  Duncan?  How would the Spurs do without him?  Kobe?  Certainly not Dwight Howard because Orlando won without him.  But that was only one game and it was only Indiana.  BFD.  But who's the Payton Manning of the NBA.  The one guy the team can't do without.  I say Kevin Durant.  I think he's going to go down as one of the all time greats.  He's amazing.  Not built like LeBron but just as talented, in his own way.  More Larry Brown when LeBron is more Magic.
> 
> Is it some guy on Utah or how about the Clippers?  How would that team do without Griffin in the lineup?  I don't know enough about the Grizzlies but I'm sure Gasol is a key player on that team.
> 
> Each team is one ankle roll away from losing a championship.
> 
> And think about how tightly taped up Rose was and he still blew out his knee.  It wasn't like he went out with loose laces and no wraps.  He has those braces on and everything.  And yet he still blew out his knee?  I hope for his sake and the Bulls he comes back next year.  That is a waste of talent if he comes up a lame horse.  Poor guy.  But I can only feel so sorry for him because he has multi millions of dollars.  I'm sure he'll find a way to get over it.  He should have enough money for the rest of his life.  And if not, like Tyson he will help stimulate the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did I call it or what?  Right now ESPN is saying Kevin Durant is the best player in the league.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He got bullied by Jrue Holiday.
Click to expand...

Im curious who’s gonna win this year and next. If lebron and Davis and if Irving Durant and harden are all healthy. Golden state? Milwaukee? Suns? Clippers?

I would love to see the younger guys retire Durant and lebron.

I also hope the Knicks trade and get Zion. For some reason I think that’s his destiny and he will bring a championship o two to new york


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

sealybobo said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well you already have a loss in your brackets.  You said:  Indiana beats Orlando - Easiest pick of all. I expect to see a sweep.
> 
> I picked Indiana too.    Now can we all admit we have no fucking clue who's gonna beat who?  Would you bet your life savings on any of these series?  I wouldn't.  Even right now Dallas seems to be handling OK so far in Oklahoma.  They have been leadiing the entire game so far.  Who knows what's going to happen.  That's why its exciting to watch.
> 
> Maybe now that Rose is out I will watch to see if Philly can beat the Bulls, but I very much doubt that even without Rose.  Hamilton will fill that void now that he is back.
> 
> We all hoped NY was going to upset Miami, but no way.  And that Shumpert tore his ACL too?  They are done.  But even here I would not bet my life savings.  You never know.
> 
> I'm optimistically pessimestic that the Bulls can still beat the Heat.  And if not, maybe the Celtics can.  Or Spurs or Mavs.  Or Oklahoma, or even LA.  I'd rather Kobe win again than see LeBron win.  But right now I wouldn't even bet $100 that any one of these teams is going to win it all.  I can only tell you what I hope/guess will happen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, the side analysis not being spot as if I'm some sort of fortune teller, doesn't give me a loss in my bracket. A team actually losing a series busts my bracket.
> 
> But I think an Indy win is likely even still. But they cost themselves Game 1 by missing something like the last 9 shots and traveling when the game was on the line.
> 
> Hamilton sucks. I doubt he even cracks the rotation with Rose out. Philly has been awful; so who knows if they'll step up or not. But the Bulls losing Rose hurts. But not as much as you might think. The Bulls have played well w/o him. One reason would be that he is a sub par defender.
> 
> I think the Mavs exposed the Lakers last year when they swept them. I don't see them winning it all. But they already lucked out by drawing Denver and not LAC or Memphis or even Dallas in the first round.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your post makes me wonder, who is the real MVP in the NBA.  Its not Rose.  Bulls almost as good without him.  Duncan?  How would the Spurs do without him?  Kobe?  Certainly not Dwight Howard because Orlando won without him.  But that was only one game and it was only Indiana.  BFD.  But who's the Payton Manning of the NBA.  The one guy the team can't do without.  I say Kevin Durant.  I think he's going to go down as one of the all time greats.  He's amazing.  Not built like LeBron but just as talented, in his own way.  More Larry Brown when LeBron is more Magic.
> 
> Is it some guy on Utah or how about the Clippers?  How would that team do without Griffin in the lineup?  I don't know enough about the Grizzlies but I'm sure Gasol is a key player on that team.
> 
> Each team is one ankle roll away from losing a championship.
> 
> And think about how tightly taped up Rose was and he still blew out his knee.  It wasn't like he went out with loose laces and no wraps.  He has those braces on and everything.  And yet he still blew out his knee?  I hope for his sake and the Bulls he comes back next year.  That is a waste of talent if he comes up a lame horse.  Poor guy.  But I can only feel so sorry for him because he has multi millions of dollars.  I'm sure he'll find a way to get over it.  He should have enough money for the rest of his life.  And if not, like Tyson he will help stimulate the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did I call it or what?  Right now ESPN is saying Kevin Durant is the best player in the league.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He got bullied by Jrue Holiday.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Im curious who’s gonna win this year and next. If lebron and Davis and if Irving Durant and harden are all healthy. Golden state? Milwaukee? Suns? Clippers?
> 
> I would love to see the younger guys retire Durant and lebron.
> 
> I also hope the Knicks trade and get Zion. For some reason I think that’s his destiny and he will bring a championship o two to new york
Click to expand...

Suns or Bucks this year.
Nets or Clippers next year.


----------



## sealybobo

TheGreatGatsby said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well you already have a loss in your brackets.  You said:  Indiana beats Orlando - Easiest pick of all. I expect to see a sweep.
> 
> I picked Indiana too.    Now can we all admit we have no fucking clue who's gonna beat who?  Would you bet your life savings on any of these series?  I wouldn't.  Even right now Dallas seems to be handling OK so far in Oklahoma.  They have been leadiing the entire game so far.  Who knows what's going to happen.  That's why its exciting to watch.
> 
> Maybe now that Rose is out I will watch to see if Philly can beat the Bulls, but I very much doubt that even without Rose.  Hamilton will fill that void now that he is back.
> 
> We all hoped NY was going to upset Miami, but no way.  And that Shumpert tore his ACL too?  They are done.  But even here I would not bet my life savings.  You never know.
> 
> I'm optimistically pessimestic that the Bulls can still beat the Heat.  And if not, maybe the Celtics can.  Or Spurs or Mavs.  Or Oklahoma, or even LA.  I'd rather Kobe win again than see LeBron win.  But right now I wouldn't even bet $100 that any one of these teams is going to win it all.  I can only tell you what I hope/guess will happen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, the side analysis not being spot as if I'm some sort of fortune teller, doesn't give me a loss in my bracket. A team actually losing a series busts my bracket.
> 
> But I think an Indy win is likely even still. But they cost themselves Game 1 by missing something like the last 9 shots and traveling when the game was on the line.
> 
> Hamilton sucks. I doubt he even cracks the rotation with Rose out. Philly has been awful; so who knows if they'll step up or not. But the Bulls losing Rose hurts. But not as much as you might think. The Bulls have played well w/o him. One reason would be that he is a sub par defender.
> 
> I think the Mavs exposed the Lakers last year when they swept them. I don't see them winning it all. But they already lucked out by drawing Denver and not LAC or Memphis or even Dallas in the first round.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your post makes me wonder, who is the real MVP in the NBA.  Its not Rose.  Bulls almost as good without him.  Duncan?  How would the Spurs do without him?  Kobe?  Certainly not Dwight Howard because Orlando won without him.  But that was only one game and it was only Indiana.  BFD.  But who's the Payton Manning of the NBA.  The one guy the team can't do without.  I say Kevin Durant.  I think he's going to go down as one of the all time greats.  He's amazing.  Not built like LeBron but just as talented, in his own way.  More Larry Brown when LeBron is more Magic.
> 
> Is it some guy on Utah or how about the Clippers?  How would that team do without Griffin in the lineup?  I don't know enough about the Grizzlies but I'm sure Gasol is a key player on that team.
> 
> Each team is one ankle roll away from losing a championship.
> 
> And think about how tightly taped up Rose was and he still blew out his knee.  It wasn't like he went out with loose laces and no wraps.  He has those braces on and everything.  And yet he still blew out his knee?  I hope for his sake and the Bulls he comes back next year.  That is a waste of talent if he comes up a lame horse.  Poor guy.  But I can only feel so sorry for him because he has multi millions of dollars.  I'm sure he'll find a way to get over it.  He should have enough money for the rest of his life.  And if not, like Tyson he will help stimulate the economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did I call it or what?  Right now ESPN is saying Kevin Durant is the best player in the league.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He got bullied by Jrue Holiday.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Im curious who’s gonna win this year and next. If lebron and Davis and if Irving Durant and harden are all healthy. Golden state? Milwaukee? Suns? Clippers?
> 
> I would love to see the younger guys retire Durant and lebron.
> 
> I also hope the Knicks trade and get Zion. For some reason I think that’s his destiny and he will bring a championship o two to new york
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Suns or Bucks this year.
> Nets or Clippers next year.
Click to expand...

I'd be REALLY happy if Yianni won.  I'm Greek.


----------

